# Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)



## nbp

Amandous said:


> I had a good sandwich a few days ago. Smoked turkey and gouda with romaine and my own cranberry honey dijon on a fresh pretzle roll.



:welcome:

That sandwich sounds amazing! I love pretzel rolls, and gouda. And cranberry mustard is phenomenal. I did something similar a few weeks ago. I mixed some chunky cranberry sauce with some hot coarse brown mustard and put it on a turkey/havarti/lettuce sandwich. The tartness/sweetness of the cranberries with the slight heat and acidity of the mustard made a really fantastic blend. You have inspired me to work on that again. 

Admin advisement: This is a continuation  of this 1116 post thread. This post would have been number 1117, had it remained intact. (part II)


----------



## guiri

Alright, since I can't quote the others, I'll just have to try something different.

First, Amandous, welcome to our little group 

Second. DM, that damn cow's head CAME from a slaughterhouse 

Love the pie and I agree with nonsence, that tail kinda messes it up but hey
I'd eat it. Tail would have to go to the dogs 

Nonsence, glad the ham test went well. I should become a ham tester myself 

I was at the store yesterday and was gonna buy some pistachios (nuts) but
could only find small packs WITH spices 

They're too expensive here and I just had a craving for some but didn't want to 
buy a plain pack for 7 bucks

nbp, never had a pretzel roll I think. That sammich and yours sounds good, WITH
the only exception being that I hate mustard 

Empath, thank you daddy...


----------



## NonSenCe

indeed.. starting all new and fresh thread.. feels at the same time fun and odd. hahah. 

maybe if we ever end up in page 20 or so in this one we could ask one of the mods to kill the previous one and start anew.. 38 pages is indeed longer than needed. all forum boot-up issues aside, it also makes searching something we talked about week or two or month ago, a real difficult to find.. especially if one dont remember what it was and when it was but rememebers that there was some golden nugget there somewhere one needs to find again.. hahah me and my grrrreat memory. 

----
never understood nuts.. never got to like any of them. and i know that to some i am slightly allergic to. so as i dont like them its easy to avoid eating them. 
----
today im going to go get just some cooked rice.. and from oven: chicken bits with chopped up mushrooms, zuccini, bell pepper and tomato.. all doused with cream. (right after i type this i go and get some)

today no sandwich.. had nothing fresh or fun to put on top of it this mornin.. so i think i must leave some of the chickenthingy for tomorrow morning to put on my french baguette for breakfast.


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> DM, that damn cow's head CAME from a slaughterhouse
> 
> Love the pie and I agree with nonsence, *that tail kinda messes it up *but hey
> I'd eat it. *Tail would have to go to the dogs
> *


*
WHAAATT??* 
_[outrage]_ Oxtail is one of the most delicious things there is... _[droooll]_... give it to the DOGS?!? :shakehead


----------



## Kestrel

DM51 said:


> _WHAAATT??_[/B] _[outrage]_ Oxtail is one of the most delicious things there is... _[droooll]_... give it to the DOGS?!? :shakehead


In bush Alaska where I grew up, there would be so much salmon available that people would use it for dog food.


----------



## nbp

Kestrel said:


> In bush Alaska where I grew up, there would be so much salmon available that people would use it for dog food.




That is indeed a travesty.  

Smoked salmon is also one of the most delicious things there is. Never understood the tail thing...never had it either though. Just doesn't seem very 'meaty'. :shrug:


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> _WHAAATT??_[/B]
> _[outrage]_ Oxtail is one of the most delicious things there is... _[droooll]_... give it to the DOGS?!? :shakehead



   

How the hell was I supposed to know it was an oxtail?

I LIKE oxtail and I wanna be where the salmon is so abundant you can give it to your dogs. I LOVE fish
and I've been wanting some property like that for years


----------



## Meganoggin

Oh - here we all are!

When I saw that Empath had locked the thread, I thought that George must have gone on a swearing rampage :shakehead but now we have a new home .

Nice cow pie DM very Desperate Dan.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> When I saw that Empath had locked the thread, I thought that George must have gone on a swearing rampage :shakehead



What the hell? Why me?  Why is everybody picking on me..?


----------



## Meganoggin

Don't be so sensitive  Nice Coasters vid BTW


----------



## DM51

Meganoggin said:


> Nice cow pie DM very Desperate Dan.



Desperate Dan, or Gorgeous George? :laughing:


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> it also makes searching something we talked about week or two or month ago, a real difficult to find.. especially if one dont remember what it was and when it was but remembers that there was some golden nugget there somewhere one needs to find again.. hahah me and my grrrreat memory.


 If you search for Mango Chutney , there are 17,461 posts at a very rough guess ... I could be wrong there though , 'cos I haven't counted them , but it's a lot of posts.
You can narrow it down though by searching for "Lidls Mango Chutney" ...





The one with the purple label is amazing.










.


----------



## NonSenCe

soon there will be a youtube phenomen...

march.brown: of mango chutney, the series! (also remember to follow his blog "mango chutneys in lidl, day by day experiences".) 

ROFL..  yeah.. i know i might get flooded by the results of lidls mango chutney if i were to search it.. 

sadly, i just cant find the chutney here in our LIDL! -will be waiting their next "indian cousine" week. (i bet in UK lidl has indian dishes by demand all the time, because atleast in london to my tourist eyes there seemed to be many indian looking people living there.)

-----
oxtail? i saw it as an tail of devil or goblin of sorts.. gremlin or hobgoblin.. hah.. nver saw an ox in it. hhahahahh. nice cake though.. what was it like? what was it inside? chokolate cake or what?
-----

odd thing btw.. normally its adviced to stay on topic all the time.. but these threads of ours (2.5 actually as the first one was originally about something else) seem to be allowed to run freely all over the place in food and life related matters..

-----
xmas presents are pretty much in line now.. i only need to figure out couple little ones and hope that the ones i ordered will arrive in time. friday i had no idea what to buy to people.. 24 hours later i was in groove, you know, in tha zone! buying and ordering things left and right.. and on sunday evening i was where i am now.. almost done! hahah. 

all i hope now is is that postal services run almost normally.  not asking much, within 2-3days of the regular timeframe will do.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Don't be so sensitive  Nice Coasters vid BTW



You know I'm kiddin' right?

I tried to find a better video but that's the one where they say the "why's everybody pickin' on me" the best


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> Desperate Dan, or Gorgeous George? :laughing:



What the hell's the difference?


----------



## guiri

Let me first comment on some previous stuff. First, EVERYTHING just about tastes better with cream bro. I cooked liver a bunch of years ago for me and a buddy and his gf was there.
Do you want some I asked. No, I hate liver she said.
Well my buddy said, you need to taste THIS liver (with cream). Man, she ate the hell outta that liver 

A little while ago, I had a Philly steak and cheese sammich at one of the local places and it was about the worst one I've ever had.
No taste and greasy as hell 

Speaking of Nonsence and nuts, has anyone here tried PINE nuts? From the pine cones?









Very small but VERY tasty 




NonSenCe said:


> odd thing btw.. normally its adviced to stay on topic all the time.. but these threads of ours (2.5 actually as the first one was originally about something else) seem to be allowed to run freely all over the place in food and life related matters..



Shhhhh........


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> indeed.. starting all new and fresh thread.. feels at the same time fun and odd. hahah.
> 
> ----
> never understood nuts.. never got to like any of them. and i know that to some i am slightly allergic to. so as i dont like them its easy to avoid eating them.
> ----



I kinda like that 'new thread smell' too. Sniffffffff! Ahhhhhh....

I like nuts...that's why I visit this thread. :nana:



Meganoggin said:


> Oh - here we all are!
> When I saw that Empath had locked the thread, I thought that George must have gone on a swearing rampage :shakehead but now we have a new home .
> .



Welcome home Noggin! (Don't tell him, but I kinda thought the same thing... :duck: )



guiri said:


> Speaking of Nonsence and nuts, has anyone here tried PINE nuts? From the pine cones?
> 
> Very small but VERY tasty



Yup, I've had 'em. They're pretty good actually. Have you ever had corn nuts? Those are fun to eat as well. 




> Shhhhh......




+1


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Welcome home Noggin! (Don't tell him, but I kinda thought the same thing... :duck: )



First of all, you can both kiss my...(the part where the oxtail is attached)!!!

Second, not sure about corn nuts? Pics? Oops, yes, I have (just looked them up) and yes, good stuff.

Look what I just found 

http://www.nutsonline.com/nuts/

I was looking through THIS section and I swear, my mouth started watering AND as I'm writing this, I also thought about
the dried fruit and my damn mouth started watering again 
I love fruit (even more than nuts)
http://www.nutsonline.com/driedfruit/

By the way, these are possibly the BEST nuts I've had in my life. My in laws brought some back for me from a cruise
they were on some years ago and they also stopped in Hawaii. Guess the ones they brought were fresh, 'cause they
were friggin' amazing. Here's a link to the manufacturer..and yes, the ones with sea salt were the ones I got.
http://shop.maunaloa.com/Roasted-Salted/p/MAU-540319


----------



## Kestrel

NonSenCe said:


> odd thing btw.. normally its adviced to stay on topic all the time.. but these threads of ours (2.5 actually as the first one was originally about something else) seem to be allowed to run freely all over the place in food and life related matters..





guiri said:


> Shhhhh........


:sleepy:


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> First of all, you can both kiss my...(the part where the oxtail is attached)!!!
> 
> Second, not sure about corn nuts? Pics? Oops, yes, I have (just looked them up) and yes, good stuff.
> 
> Look what I just found
> 
> http://www.nutsonline.com/nuts/
> 
> I was looking through THIS section and I swear, my mouth started watering AND as I'm writing this, I also thought about
> the dried fruit and my damn mouth started watering again
> I love fruit (even more than nuts)
> http://www.nutsonline.com/driedfruit/
> 
> By the way, these are possibly the BEST nuts I've had in my life. My in laws brought some back for me from a cruise
> they were on some years ago and they also stopped in Hawaii. Guess the ones they brought were fresh, 'cause they
> were friggin' amazing. Here's a link to the manufacturer..and yes, the ones with sea salt were the ones I got.
> http://shop.maunaloa.com/Roasted-Salted/p/MAU-540319




Gotta tell ya George, when you post a link to a place called nutsonline.com, I was a little concerned to click it on my work computer. 

But yeah, those nuts looked delicious. The pine nuts reminded me of the pesto my mom makes. Holy cats, pesto is so good. Get some good crusty bread and just smear it on there. Oh heavens, that is good stuff. If you've not had pesto, get some, or make some. It's not hard. Grab your Cuisinart and load in fresh basil leaves, olive oil, garlic, salt, pepper, Parmesan, pine nuts, blend smooth and enjoy. 

Macadamias are the most delicious 'cuz they're the worst for you. :nana: 



Kestrel said:


> :sleepy:




Sweet dreams Kestrel. :wave:


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> :sleepy:



That's the spirit...


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Gotta tell ya George, when you post a link to a place called nutsonline.com, I was a little concerned to click it on my work computer.



Good! My work here is done... 

I've got a little mailing list where I send out funny stuff ('n other stuff) that I get to a selected few and the first thing I tell them is, "Do NOT, NEVER EVER
open an e mail from me in front of other people"
That would be MY disclaimer 



nbp said:


> Holy cats, pesto is so good. Get some good crusty bread and just smear it on there. Oh heavens, that is good stuff. If you've not had pesto, get some, or make some. It's not hard. Grab your Cuisinart and load in fresh basil leaves, olive oil, garlic, salt, pepper, Parmesan, pine nuts, blend smooth and enjoy.




Dunno what Pesto is here but in Spain (or rather, at my local bar in Torremolinos), it was some kind of fried meat and veggies. Great stuff by the way 




nbp said:


> Macadamias are the most delicious 'cuz they're the worst for you. :nana:



Makes perfect sense


----------



## Meganoggin

Toasted pine nuts in a salad are very nice indeed.

I put a jar of Marchs' special reserve Mango Chutney in the trolly last night at Lidl. Mrs Noggin says 'why the hell did you get this? You don't like mango chutney, remember?' to which I replied - it's to keep March Brown quiet... So she says 'who the hell is March Brown'..... Anyway I am hoping it will be good to go with turkey leftovers.

Keep the noise down - moderators are sleeping :tired:


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Toasted pine nuts in a salad are very nice indeed.
> 
> I put a jar *( only one ? )* of Marchs' special reserve Mango Chutney in the trolly last night at Lidl. Mrs Noggin says 'why the hell did you get this? You don't like mango chutney, remember?' to which I replied - it's to keep March Brown quiet... So she says 'who the hell is March Brown'..... Anyway I am hoping it will be good to go with turkey leftovers.
> 
> Keep the noise down - moderators are sleeping :tired:


 If it was the purple label Lidls mango chutney , it will be perfect with turkey leftovers or rightovers or any other turkey stuff ... Even the milder Green label one will be OK ... I loved it till I discovered the purple one.

If you have the green (for wimps) Lidls mango chutney , you could blend the green label with the purple label to get your own favourite blend ... Never tried it yet as I now use the purple label type ... The youngest Grandson (7) loves the green label one , so we have to keep some in stock just for him ... I haven't tried him on the purple one yet , but some time soon I will let him try it ... Hopefully he won't like it , but knowing my luck , he will ... Will keep you all posted on his maturing taste for things oriental.

The general idea of "Turkey procurement" is to get the biggest one that will fit into the oven ... This is just in case the weather changes and you can't get out to the Indian takeaway ... We have a stock of assorted jars of Madras and other curry sauces for just such an eventuality and "too much turkey" can be used up easily ... Magic.

Our next lot of visitors are coming on Friday for a few days and then the family will all be with us for Xmas lunch ... I have been warned not to use any Mango chutney on that meal so I will have to plaster the red jam on it ... I love that too.

Mrs M-B is getting fed up of Xmas as she has had to make several Xmas lunches for our assorted visitors ... She says that every year though ... I've suggested that we go away for Xmas , but she says that she loves being at home at that time of the year ... I don't understand her reasoning !
.


----------



## Meganoggin

I somehow managed to end up being the xmas lunch cook this year. I don't even like my in-laws. Last year I stayed home with the cats and had a great time.

I have laid down some rules, the most important being - at 3:30pm everyone has to go home.... Humbug.


----------



## Acid87

Meganoggin said:


> I have laid down some rules, the most important being - at 3:30pm everyone has to go home.... Humbug.



I love this rule it should be applied throughout Christmas, regardless of whether or not you enjoy the persons company.


----------



## nbp

The last 4 posts made me laugh out loud. You guys are funny. :hahaha:


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> ... I don't understand her reasoning !
> .



Give it up March...


----------



## guiri

The 3:30 time sounds like a helluva an idea.

I just realized something. I had afternoon tea in Cornwall on a Sunday around 1986. It was great. A whole damn table full of food
and cool people


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Toasted pine nuts in a salad are very nice indeed.
> 
> I put a jar of Marchs' special reserve Mango Chutney in the trolly last night at Lidl. Mrs Noggin says 'why the hell did you get this? You don't like mango chutney, remember?' to which I replied - it's to keep March Brown quiet... So she says 'who the hell is March Brown'..... Anyway I am hoping it will be good to go with turkey leftovers.
> 
> Keep the noise down - moderators are sleeping :tired:



I like Mrs. Noggin already. Hilarious. 



Meganoggin said:


> I somehow managed to end up being the xmas lunch cook this year. I don't even like my in-laws. Last year I stayed home with the cats and had a great time.
> 
> I have laid down some rules, the most important being - at 3:30pm everyone has to go home.... Humbug.



I am picturing you sitting there with the cats watching soccer by yourself, drinking a cocktail, marveling at the quietness of the house and how you don't have to deal with your family. Hilarious. 


****************************
Had to stop for beer today, as I was running low. (Didn't get carded either... :thinking

While I was at the grocery store, I looked for mango chutney. In the ethnic foods area, I found two different ones. I bought this one. "Luxury". Had to be good. 










Not as delicious as I had hoped. I really liked that spicy shredded mango chutney a couple weeks ago. This one is green and smooth. I was really hoping for the best. It went on a turkey sandwich today, and I wasn't in love. It's ok, but too heavy on the fennel for my taste. I'm not really a fennel fan. I think I'm gonna have to try again with a different one.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> I don't even like my in-laws.


I think that's normal ... I didn't like any of my in-laws ... They took sides during the divorces *(etc.) *... Don't ask about the etcetera !
.
.


> I have laid down some rules, the most important being - at 3:30pm everyone has to go home.... Humbug.


That's a great idea 'cos in our house that's* before *the meal.




.


----------



## NonSenCe

and here 3.30 is just after my breakfast time! so.. basically. they would be welcome to come after 2.30pm and out the door by 3.30pm. that could be tolerated. 

family xmas dinner would be around 8pm. inlaws.. visits on 25th or 26th (or brief visit on 24th before 6pm..) we dont do "annoy the extended family by visiting them for hours" routine.  yeah.. the xmas eve is our main part of xmas.. like we give presents on 24th (in the evening).


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> I think that's normal ... I didn't like any of my in-laws ... They took sides during the divorces (etc.) ... Don't ask about the etcetera !



You know when there's a sign that says "don't step on the grass" we all step on the grass, when someone leave a "wet paint" sign we always touch it and when someone says don't ask about the etcetera we ask about the etcetera. 

Sooooooo......... What about the etcetera?


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> You know when there's a sign that says "don't step on the grass" we all step on the grass, when someone leave a "wet paint" sign we always touch it and when someone says don't ask about the etcetera we ask about the etcetera.
> 
> Sooooooo......... What about the etcetera?



March, acid DOES have a point...


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> March, acid DOES have a point...



Thanks I think my case was argued quite sufficiently. That's lawyer talk for geez a clue!


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> You know when there's a sign that says "don't step on the grass" we all step on the grass, when someone leave a "wet paint" sign we always touch it and when someone says don't ask about the etcetera we ask about the etcetera.
> 
> Sooooooo......... What about the etcetera?


I dare not write about my "etceteras" because I am happily married to a lovely trusting lady ... CPF is a bit like Facebook , if you say something , then everybody in the world will find out ... Since I can't afford another divorce/separation/new house (again) , I cannot divulge my "etceteras" ... On pain of bankruptsy.

You may not have realised but March Brown is a sort of Nom-de-Plume , chosen specifically to avoid recognition by other readers that might recognise these particular "etceteras".

If they have the internet in the afterlife , I will divulge all my secrets , 'cos it would then be too late to matter.

My lips are tightly sealed ... Only money (substantial monthly payments) would prise these "etceteras" from me.

If I had not mentioned some of the very early "etceteras" to close friends whilst having a few drinks , I would be a lot richer now.
.


----------



## guiri

He's not only eloquent, he's smart too


----------



## NonSenCe

taking sides is normal in every conflict.. i believe you just resent the fact they didnt take YOUR side. if they had, its likely you would like them better.

---

oooh.. so goood they were.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karelian_pasties mom and her sisters made ton of them today.. straight out of wood heated oven.. oooh the crust is just right... butter meltin on top.

is 8 too much or just enough?

i think i must keep a short pause before i try to get a nice round figure like 10 of them in my belly. 

----


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> I dare not write about my "etceteras" because I am happily married to a lovely trusting lady ... CPF is a bit like Facebook , if you say something , then everybody in the world will find out ... Since I can't afford another divorce/separation/new house (again) , I cannot divulge my "etceteras" ... On pain of bankruptsy.
> 
> You may not have realised but March Brown is a sort of Nom-de-Plume , chosen specifically to avoid recognition by other readers that might recognise these particular "etceteras".
> 
> If they have the internet in the afterlife , I will divulge all my secrets , 'cos it would then be too late to matter.
> 
> My lips are tightly sealed ... Only money (substantial monthly payments) would prise these "etceteras" from me.
> 
> If I had not mentioned some of the very early "etceteras" to close friends whilst having a few drinks , I would be a lot richer now.
> .



Awwwwwwwwwwww ok then (insert sad face and/or sad puppy eyes here).

On the food side I've just had a lemon curd yoghurt from Marks and Spencer's and it was soooo good. Creamy and fluffy and tasty and I have another in the fridge!


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww ok then (insert sad face and/or sad puppy eyes here).
> 
> On the food side I've just had a lemon curd yoghurt from Marks and Spencer's and it was soooo good. Creamy and fluffy and tasty and I have another in the fridge!


Traitor ... Why didn't you go to Lidls ...





I guess you're a wealthy stock-broker shopping at M&S ... In a moment of weakness , I once bought some underpants there a few years ago ... Technically I didn't really buy them , but someone gave me an M&S voucher thing for my birthday and I had to put about a pound to it as the underpants were in a pack of three ... That's a long while ago though , but it's the only time I've shopped there ... 

When are Poundstretchers going to sell wine and spirits ?
.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> taking sides is normal in every conflict.. i believe you just resent the fact they didnt take YOUR side. if they had, its likely you would like them better.
> 
> ---
> 
> oooh.. so goood they were.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karelian_pasties mom and her sisters made ton of them today.. straight out of wood heated oven.. oooh the crust is just right... butter meltin on top.
> 
> is 8 too much or just enough?
> 
> i think i must keep a short pause before i try to get a nice round figure like 10 of them in my belly.
> 
> ----



8 is about right AND, I think you missed the point of March's saying they took sides... 

Did you guys see this on the pastry page he posted? "Karjalanpiirakka have Traditional Speciality Guaranteed (TSG) status in Europe."

Damn!


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> Traitor ... Why didn't you go to Lidls ...
> 
> I guess you're a wealthy stock-broker shopping at M&S ... In a moment of weakness , I once bought some underpants there a few years ago ... Technically I didn't really buy them , but someone gave me an M&S voucher thing for my birthday and I had to put about a pound to it as the underpants were in a pack of three ... That's a long while ago though , but it's the only time I've shopped there ...
> 
> When are Poundstretchers going to sell wine and spirits ?
> .



Not quite a wealthy stock broker. More a young man with my mum ( she was shopping for an outfit for a works party ) who helped his mummy like a good boy. For that I was rewarded with said yoghurt and a packet of butter mints for my car.


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> On the food side I've just had a lemon curd yoghurt from Marks and Spencer's and it was soooo good. Creamy and fluffy and tasty and I have another in the fridge!



Damn that sounds good


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> Not quite a wealthy stock broker. More a young man with my mum ( she was shopping for an outfit for a works party ) who helped his mummy like a good boy. For that I was rewarded with said yoghurt and a packet of butter mints for my car.


Those were the days ... I remember them well ... Living with Mum and Dad and paying a minimal amount of lodging money whilst running a nice big estate car with blankets and pillows in the back ... The blankets and pillows were obviously there just in case it ever snowed (etcetera) ... Wonderful days with no responsibility and some well chosen girlfriends who didn't know each other ... You are only young once , so enjoy it.

I am not allowed to say what the "etcetera" means as I would be banned from future posting on CPF ... But we didn't have computers in those days and dancing didn't mean jumping up and down whilst shaking your head about ... Dancing was where you had genuine "hands on" experience with the ladies ... I remember it only too well.

There were no Indian or Chinese resraurants or take aways , and all the Fish and chip shops (except one) in our town were run by Italians ... Wonderful.

No central heating and no bathroom ... Toilet at the bottom of the back-yard ... Not so wonderful.

Mango Chutney was not invented (or not available) in our town ... Absolutely *not* wonderful ... 

There wasn't a Tesco or Morrisons or Lidls to be found , only lots of little shops where you could buy sheeps heads and pigs trotters and other such delicacies plus everything else ... We even had shops that would charge your accumulators that powered the valve heaters in your wireless sets ... By the way , we didn't start teaching transistor theory till 1958 in the army ... Of course that foretold the close of the shops that charged our Grandparents accumulators in the same way as the modern large sell-everything stores closed down the lovely friendly little shops. 

You see ..... Grandads remember these things.

p.s ... I'm not your Grandad as far as I know ... But I did have a Motorbike. 

p.p.s ... If I am your Grandad , I like Malt Whisky (preferably Islay cask strength).
.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> There wasn't a Tesco or Morrisons or Lidls to be found , only lots of little shops where you could buy sheeps heads......
> .



Yummy...







march.brown said:


> But we didn't have computers in those days and dancing didn't mean jumping up and down whilst shaking your head about ... Dancing was where you had genuine "hands on" experience with the ladies ... I remember it only too well.



Careful March, think of your blood pressure...


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> You see ..... Grandads remember these things.
> 
> p.s ... I'm not your Grandad as far as I know ... But I did have a Motorbike.
> 
> p.p.s ... If I am your Grandad , I like Malt Whisky (preferably Islay cask strength).
> .



If your my grandad I'm pretty sure you have missed out on a fair few birthdays.... So I would be more than happy with a gold played Sunwayman V10.

Much love your grandson.

Also you mentioned the army. Ex forces? I'm an army brat myself dad was in the Royal Sigs for 22years.


----------



## NonSenCe

about blood pressure.. even as it normally is too high.. then this: two months without seein her in real life, then today spent a day again with her, mostly chatting and shopping for xmas presents and stuff, and even after the 2-3month cool-down period of my behalf still the heart beats too hard. damn. gonna be just friends, hate it. oh well. we set a new "meeting" after xmas.. well she did.

----
today: had a sandwich for breakfast (and one of those karelian pasties with butter) sandwich had something not butter but buttertypeish thing that i hate on.. leaf of some lettuce, tomato, turkey ham, cheese and cucumber. 

then for dinner i had 5 crépes.. kinda thin flapjacks that are rolled up..and filled with rice and minced meat and mushrooms and cheese and sour cream and bell peppers and just a hint of chili. YUMMY!


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> about blood pressure.. even as it normally is too high.. then this: two months without seein her in real life, then today spent a day again with her, mostly chatting and shopping for xmas presents and stuff, and even after the 2-3month cool-down period of my behalf still the heart beats too hard. damn. gonna be just friends, hate it. oh well. we set a new "meeting" after xmas.. well she did.
> 
> ----
> today: had a sandwich for breakfast (and one of those karelian pasties with butter) sandwich had something not butter but buttertypeish thing that i hate on.. leaf of some lettuce, tomato, turkey ham, cheese and cucumber.
> 
> then for dinner i had 5 crépes.. kinda thin flapjacks that are rolled up..and filled with rice and minced meat and mushrooms and cheese and sour cream and bell peppers and just a hint of chili. YUMMY!





When your heart pounds when you see her, and you get those butterflies in your stomach just seeing her car in the parking lot...that means you really like her.  I'm all for taking it slow and easy, being friends, getting to know each other, etc. BUT it would seem to me that at some point you're going to have to tell her you like her. Not just like her, but _like her like her_. I mean, if you're going to have a heart attack in front of her, she should at least know it was out of love. 


I love crepes. My dad makes great crepes, but usually he makes 'em sweet. Fills them with berries and chocolate chips and whipped cream and such. So tasty, those little treats. I will have to tell him it's time to have them again. It's been forever!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> about blood pressure.. even as it normally is too high.. then this: two months without seein her in real life, then today spent a day again with her, mostly chatting and shopping for xmas presents and stuff, and even after the 2-3month cool-down period of my behalf still the heart beats too hard. damn. gonna be just friends, hate it. oh well. we set a new "meeting" after xmas.. well she did.
> 
> ----
> today: had a sandwich for breakfast (and one of those karelian pasties with butter) sandwich had something not butter but buttertypeish thing that i hate on.. leaf of some lettuce, tomato, turkey ham, cheese and cucumber.
> 
> then for dinner i had 5 crépes.. kinda thin flapjacks that are rolled up..and filled with rice and minced meat and mushrooms and cheese and sour cream and bell peppers and just a hint of chili. YUMMY!



I was gonna ask about the chick some time ago but didn't wanna bring it up for obvious reasons bro.

As for crepes, I made the best crepes I've had but that was then and this is now, oh well. Love crepes though.


----------



## NonSenCe

as for getting an heart attack in her presence.. hmm.. not an bad idea .. after all.. she is a nurse  

and yeah.. if something drastic cool or bad happens with my life.. you guys will be notified too.  mostly and likely it will be just same old same old nothing to report.

----
the sweet type crepes is normal, and the salty kind is more rare for me.


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> If your my grandad I'm pretty sure you have missed out on a fair few birthdays.... So I would be more than happy with a gold plated Sunwayman V10.
> 
> Much love your grandson.
> 
> Also you mentioned the army. Ex forces? I'm an army brat myself dad was in the Royal Sigs for 22years.


I was in the Royal signals stationed at 3 squadron 1TR (Catterick) from February 1957 to February 1959 as a line technician X3 tradesman ... I was in charge of A troop as acting sergeant and in charge of No.6 Group where the Line Tech Trade tests were carried out prior to the boys getting posted overseas ... I also lectured on DC theory , AC theory , Valve theory and Transistor theory before taking over 6 Group ... I enjoyed my two years and wanted to sign on , but as I was under 21 , I needed my Dads signature ... He was in the Royal Signals during the war and didn't want me to sign up ... My old Sergeant Major (Tony Beale BEM) said that a break in service would mean that I would lose my seniority and rank , so I didn't join up ... Sad story isn't it ?

I'm sure that I have sent you all the relevant presents but can't be absolutely certain , as you probaly moved about a bit ... I spent a lot of time in Darlington and can't remember all the lovely ladies that I met ... Since I was in the area from 1957 to 1959 , my memory is not as good as it was ...

Sorry if we lost contact.

p.s. I now live in the Amazon Rainforest with a Portuguese poison arrow makers wife , but will be quickly moving to somewhere else as yet unknown (for personal reasons) ... So I will be unable to have a family reunion ... Sorry about that.

XXX
.


----------



## Acid87

march.brown said:


> I was in the Royal signals stationed at 3 squadron 1TR (Catterick) from February 1957 to February 1959 as a line technician X3 tradesman ... I was in charge of A troop as acting sergeant and in charge of No.6 Group where the Line Tech Trade tests were carried out prior to the boys getting posted overseas ... I also lectured on DC theory , AC theory , Valve theory and Transistor theory before taking over 6 Group ... I enjoyed my two years and wanted to sign on , but as I was under 21 , I needed my Dads signature ... He was in the Royal Signals during the war and didn't want me to sign up ... My old Sergeant Major (Tony Beale BEM) said that a break in service would mean that I would lose my seniority and rank , so I didn't join up ... Sad story isn't it ?
> 
> I'm sure that I have sent you all the relevant presents but can't be absolutely certain , as you probaly moved about a bit ... I spent a lot of time in Darlington and can't remember all the lovely ladies that I met ... Since I was in the area from 1957 to 1959 , my memory is not as good as it was ...
> 
> Sorry if we lost contact.
> 
> p.s. I now live in the Amazon Rainforest with a Portuguese poison arrow makers wife , but will be quickly moving to somewhere else as yet unknown (for personal reasons) ... So I will be unable to have a family reunion ... Sorry about that.
> 
> XXX
> .



That is indeed a shame. Sounds like you had a good time in your few years in the forces though.
I'm pretty sure I got your presents....

I'm actually living just down the road in the amazon too! I'm right next to the big group of trees on the left after the long right hand bend. No wife though.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> as for getting an heart attack in her presence.. hmm.. not an bad idea .. after all.. she is a nurse
> 
> and yeah.. if something drastic cool or bad happens with my life.. you guys will be notified too.  mostly and likely it will be just same old same old nothing to report.
> 
> ----
> the sweet type crepes is normal, and the salty kind is more rare for me.




Yeah, but she'll just beat on your chest. Would you get some tongue too? I'm not good at this life saving crap.

Sweet crepes are great. Mind you, I had some stuffed crepes in Sweden once with shrimp or something, they were amazing.
After that I had crepes suzette. Incredible. Never had them again since


----------



## march.brown

Acid87 said:


> That is indeed a shame. Sounds like you had a good time in your few years in the forces though.
> I'm pretty sure I got your presents....
> 
> I'm actually living just down the road in the Amazon too! I'm right next to the big group of trees on the left after the long right hand bend. No wife though.


 I'm within a very short distance from you ... I've just looked at a map of the world in my very old Letts diary and the Amazon is only 5mm X 6mm and the bendy bit you mentioned looks very familiar ... It's right next to the river where the canoes come in with dead animals and vegetables on ... My house is the third grass hut on the left with the satelite dish on the left hand side ... You can't miss it.

Unfortunately I have to get someone to pedal the cycle-generator so I can use the TV and internet ... I did consider using thermocouples heated by bottled gas plus an invertor , but Calorgas don't deliver this far up the river ... I managed to get the wife of a local arrow-maker to do the pedalling , but her husband is complaining that she never comes home to him ... Every time he calls round we have to pretend that she is pedalling and I am computing ... Hence the reason that we are about to change our location ... I hope to move next time to a place with electricity available.

p.s. I hope you are keeping well.
.


----------



## guiri




----------



## NonSenCe

+1 on what guiri said just above me. 
---
and tongue.. well that would be a positive sign wouldnt it? hahah. 
----
crepes suzette.. yes please. looked it up. very nice. 
---


----------



## Kestrel

march.brown said:


> Unfortunately I have to get someone to pedal the cycle-generator so I can use the TV and internet ... I did consider using thermocouples heated by bottled gas plus an invertor , but Calorgas don't deliver this far up the river ... I managed to get the wife of a local arrow-maker to do the pedalling , but her husband is complaining that she never comes home to him ... Every time he calls round we have to pretend that she is pedalling and I am computing ... Hence the reason that we are about to change our location ... I hope to move next time to a place with electricity available.


Wow, some folks do nothing but complain, lol.


----------



## Kestrel

I do ask that there's something in folks' posts dealing (in some remote fashion) about the thread topic though, i.e. food. :tinfoil:


----------



## Acid87

Kestrel said:


> I do ask that there's something in folks' posts dealing (in some remote fashion) about the thread topic though, i.e. food. :tinfoil:



Sorry Kestrel,

Although march did mention dead animals in his post. Most things we eat are dead animals.

Had a milk chocolate magnum tonight for the first time in a good few months. It has been snowing in Scotland so I'm chilly Baltic. 

At the football this afternoon ( Glasgow rangers game we won 2-1 ) I had bovril for the first time. It was a strange experience but definitely worthwhile given the temperatures.


----------



## Kestrel

Acid87 said:


> Although march did mention dead animals in his post. Most things we eat are dead animals.


Works for me. :thumbsup: I have _all kinds_ of dead animals in our two freezers. Some of which are even for eating.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> +1 on what guiri said just above me.
> ---
> and tongue.. well that would be a positive sign wouldnt it? hahah.
> ----
> crepes suzette.. yes please. looked it up. very nice.
> ---



Crepes suzette is amazing but no one offers it in the restaurants 

Mind you, I'm sure half of the restaurants would screw it up anyway


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> I do ask that there's something in folks' posts dealing (in some remote fashion) about the thread topic though, i.e. food. :tinfoil:



Betcha I can find something edible in ANY post...that's just how my mind works...


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> Sorry Kestrel,
> 
> Although march did mention dead animals in his post. Most things we eat are dead animals.
> 
> Had a milk chocolate magnum tonight for the first time in a good few months. It has been snowing in Scotland so I'm chilly Baltic.
> 
> At the football this afternoon ( Glasgow rangers game we won 2-1 ) I had bovril for the first time. It was a strange experience but definitely worthwhile given the temperatures.



Ok, you wanna translate the last two sentences. We don't all speak braveheart you know..

Ie, what's chilly Baltic and bovril dammit?


----------



## nbp

Kestrel said:


> I do ask that there's something in folks' posts dealing (in some remote fashion) about the thread topic though, i.e. food. :tinfoil:




Ahhh, so you are now the one tasked with corralling this cadre of miscreants I take it? Poor thing.  




Kestrel said:


> Works for me. :thumbsup: I have all kinds of dead animals in our two freezers. Some of which are even for eating.




The rest are for the experiments in your secret underground lair, I presume?




guiri said:


> Betcha I can find something edible in ANY post...that's just how my mind works...



^^ This dude was ready to turn that nasty marabou stork into a sandwich if he could find a big enough roll. :sick2:


Oh, BTW, march - I chucked that crappy chutney in the "rubbish bin". I didn't like it enough to keep it. I am going to have to get some new stuff. If I pay you for it, would you send me a jar of the spicy Lidl's chutney? I don't know what shipping cost would be but if you go the slowest method it can't be too bad. I'm getting far too curious. I'm sure when it's sealed it needs no refrigeration on the trip, plus it's cold out anyways this time of year.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Oh, BTW, march - I chucked that crappy chutney in the "rubbish bin". I didn't like it enough to keep it.



Crap! Now he talks like March too... 

Hey, if you're gonna send him some chutney, I want in but on a jar of the NON spicy stuff. If it's ALL spicy, I'm not interested as it'll make me crap my pants!

Coldwise it's not gonna be a problem but I suggest IF March does it, he puts it in some kind of plastic container to minimize on weight and the necessary
packaging to avoid the glass breaking (and hence, more weight still).

I would also list the contents as either chutney which I'm sure most people here don't know what it is or condiments to keep the agricultural department
from getting all stupid and stealing the stuff.


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Ok, you wanna translate the last two sentences. We don't all speak braveheart you know..
> 
> Ie, what's chilly Baltic and bovril dammit?



Chilly Baltic just means very cold.
Chilly is just cold and Baltic is as in the place.

Bovril is a meat based drink. It's a sort of gravy type deal a bit like well gravy.

Hope that helps and I'll try and limit the "Braveheart"


----------



## guiri

Nah, it's ok, you talk all the braveheart you want, how else am I gonna learn new $hit!

So, gravy to drink huh? I'm sure it's better than it sounds.

We have something in bulgaria that I love which is very thick and muddy looking but I love it.
Haven't had it in many years though 

By the way, apparently they are making it in the US now so I wrote to them to see if they
have any distributors already in the US. Since the site is not complete, I can only guess
that they just started.
http://www.bozausa.com/index.htm

..and yes, this is what it looks like http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Boza_bg.jpg


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Nah, it's ok, you talk all the braveheart you want, how else am I gonna learn new $hit!
> 
> So, gravy to drink huh? I'm sure it's better than it sounds.
> 
> We have something in bulgaria that I love which is very thick and muddy looking but I love it.
> Haven't had it in many years though
> 
> By the way, apparently they are making it in the US now so I wrote to them to see if they
> have any distributors already in the US. Since the site is not complete, I can only guess
> that they just started.
> http://www.bozausa.com/index.htm
> 
> ..and yes, this is what it looks like http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8c/Boza_bg.jpg



Bovril is slightly darker than this. More oil coloured.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovril

I'm guessing it tastes much the same.


----------



## march.brown

Kestrel said:


> I do ask that there's something in folks' posts dealing (in some remote fashion) about the thread topic though, i.e. food. :tinfoil:


 The grass hut is sometimes attacked by the goats ... So , the grass hut is food for the goats and the goats are food (and milk when they are alive) for us.

The cycle generator can power our small microwave oven for about two minutes ... Marylou's legs get tired after all that high speed pedalling , hence the time limit ... Still , two minutes in a 650 watt microwave is OK for some foods ... The foods resting time unfortunately is shorter than the pedallers resting time , so obviously the type of food to be cooked has to chosen carefully.

Should have mentioned all this in my original post , but it was my turn to guard the chickens (which are also food). 

p.s. Omelettes filled with freshwater shrimps or crayfish are OK in the microwave too.
.


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> Oh, BTW, march - I chucked that crappy chutney in the "rubbish bin". I didn't like it enough to keep it. I am going to have to get some new stuff. If I pay you for it, would you send me a jar of the spicy Lidl's chutney? I don't know what shipping cost would be but if you go the slowest method it can't be too bad. I'm getting far too curious. I'm sure when it's sealed it needs no refrigeration on the trip, plus it's cold out anyways this time of year.


Unfortunately there isn't enough room on the latest Kon-Tiki raft to America ... Shame really , as it is the slowest method of tansport.

Anyway we can't even bring apples and oranges or other fruit through customs into America ... Mangos are fruit , so that's out as well ... Wouldn't want to be put in jail for "Chutney-running" as it would be classed as smuggling ... Shame again.

The easiest way to get Lidls Mango Chutney is to book a cheap-day return flight on one of the many airlines on the UK route ... Or if you know anyone in the Airforce , they can get free indulgence flights to the UK and they can pop out to the nearest Lidls to get your chutney ... Try both types of chutney.

The British Consul or one of the Vice-consuls might be able to bring it in , inside the diplomatic briefcases ... This is probably the best idea if you know someone in the Embasy.

Or , come on holiday to the UK ... Our economy needs the boost !
.


----------



## Kestrel

nbp said:


> Ahhh, so you are now the one tasked with corralling this cadre of miscreants I take it? Poor thing.


Yep, I drew the short straw this time, lol. 



march.brown said:


> The cycle generator can power our small microwave oven for about two minutes ... Marylou's legs get tired after all that high speed pedalling , hence the time limit ... Still , two minutes in a 650 watt microwave is OK for some foods ...


Speaking as a retired part-time bicycle racer (only Cat 3), I would suggest having Marylou enter the Tour De France. The best world-class cyclists can deliver approximately 250 watts, so if she can pedal over twice that - all I can say is, Look out Floyd Landis!


I'm afraid that being half English, I can't quite keep up with all of the crazy Scots and Welsh around here; one thing that was popular with the elders where I grew up was fish (salmon) head soup. Too rich for my tastes, plus it was a bit disconcerting to ladle up a bowlful while the floating head was looking back up at you. :duh2:

One thing I used to make a lot of just after college was grilled cheddar & pastrami sandwiches, with homemade bread. Very very very tasty.


----------



## Acid87

Kestrel said:


> One thing I used to make a lot of just after college was grilled cheddar & pastrami sandwiches, with homemade bread. Very very very tasty.



I work outdoors and there is nothing better than coming back to the cabin and having the same sandwich. I love how the pastrami goes nice and soft sooooooo juicy.


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> plus it was a bit disconcerting to ladle up a bowlful while the floating head was looking back up at you. :duh2:



You think that's bad, try a cow's head staring at you...


----------



## Meganoggin

OK.....

Bovril tastes awful. 

Kestrel - where the hell have you been?

I am going to Vegas in January. I will post Lidl chutney, spicy or otherwise to anyone (who was part of our original group) who wishes to try some, that includes you Kestrel. 

Anyone who is in Vegas who wants to buy me a beer will be most welcome. 

Lamb shanks tonight, with roast potatoes and steamed veg. Yum.


----------



## guiri

Lamb shanks, sounds great.

I would like some of the stuff that March recommended in the beginning of our thread..you know, 15 years ago 

Mild or normal if that's possible. Don't want me poopin' my pants do you?

March is at the right age for poopin' his pants but I'm still a little too young (I think)


----------



## nbp

march.brown said:


> Unfortunately.....



Always with you it can't be done. :shakehead



Kestrel said:


> Yep, I drew the short straw this time, lol.



DM must have tried to eat a sandwich and shorted out his circuit board. Silly supercomputers. :hahaha:

Anyways it's good to have you. I feel privileged that this thread gets it's very own moderator. :naughty: 



Meganoggin said:


> OK.....
> 
> Bovril tastes awful.
> 
> Kestrel - where the hell have you been?
> 
> I am going to Vegas in January. I will post Lidl chutney, spicy or otherwise to anyone (who was part of our original group) who wishes to try some, that includes you Kestrel.
> 
> Anyone who is in Vegas who wants to buy me a beer will be most welcome.
> 
> Lamb shanks tonight, with roast potatoes and steamed veg. Yum.



Clearly, I do not understand food import/export laws. :shrug: Anyways, shoot me a PM when you are on your way and I can give you the particulars as well as the monetary compensation. Mmmm, chutney. 

***************************


Today was a VERY good day for me in the sandwich realm. Let me tell you: 

For lunch I went to a friend's house where a few of us gathered and we had steak sandwiches. A very good beef tenderloin, marinated and grilled and sliced up. Put that on a fresh roll with fried onions and mushrooms, garlic mayo and horseradish mustard. That was a most delightful sandwich!!

For dinner, my mom made Cuban sandwiches. Pulled pork shoulder, ham, swiss cheese, pickles and spicy mustard on fresh french bread, pressed and grilled on a griddle so it is hot and gooey in the middle with the outside crispy/toasted. Man, those turned out really well too. Another delightful sandwich! 

I ate very very well today.  


And then I just recently polished off a chocolate martini I made, just to try something new. Not bad. Svedka and Creme de Cacao with an ice cube. I'd drink another.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> DM must have tried to eat a sandwich and shorted out his circuit board. Silly supercomputers. :hahaha:



Nah, he's just hiding...






nbp said:


> Clearly, I do not understand food import/export laws. :shrug: Anyways, shoot me a PM when you are on your way and I can give you the particulars as well as the monetary compensation. Mmmm, chutney.




Not really a problem. THey're really only looking for FRESH produce and meat. Canned stuff like chutney shouldn't be a problem.
Same applies to me, lemme know and I'll send payment or if it's ok with nbp, send it to him and he can send it to me so you don't have to spend
your vacation time at the post office and I'll just send him the bucks...








nbp said:


> Today was a VERY good day for me in the sandwich realm. Let me tell you:
> 
> For lunch I went to a friend's house where a few of us gathered and we had steak sandwiches. A very good beef tenderloin, marinated and grilled and sliced up. Put that on a fresh roll with fried onions and mushrooms, garlic mayo and horseradish mustard. That was a most delightful sandwich!!
> 
> For dinner, my mom made Cuban sandwiches. Pulled pork shoulder, ham, swiss cheese, pickles and spicy mustard on fresh french bread, pressed and grilled on a griddle so it is hot and gooey in the middle with the outside crispy/toasted. Man, those turned out really well too. Another delightful sandwich!
> 
> I ate very very well today.




Holy crap, that sounds good.... :sick2:


----------



## march.brown

> Originally Posted by *Kestrel*
> 
> 
> Speaking as a retired part-time bicycle racer (only Cat 3), I would suggest having Marylou enter the Tour De France. The best world-class cyclists can deliver approximately 250 watts, so if she can pedal over twice that - all I can say is, Look out Floyd Landis!





Marylou uses my old road bike because my track bike was fixed wheel and she didn't like it ... Marylou's bike has a made to measure JRJ frame in the old Reynolds 531 tubing and is fitted with a 46/50 TA double clanger and 14 , 16 , 18 , 20 , 22 Campag gears plus Cinelli hubs and other goodies , though I had to remove the Mafak racing brakes as they slowed her down ... She is slow to build up speed as the flywheel on the generator takes a bit of getting up to speed , but nevertheless she does a good job of powering my electrics ... I am considering the option of lowering the gearing , but TA and Campag stuff is not easy to find in the Amazon due to lack of roads.

Since she is built like a horse , Marylou is therefore equivalent of 746 watts ... She is also an international Breadfruit and Yam tree climber (which means I have also mentioned foodstuffs on this post).

Luckily her twin sister Frederick (don't ask) acts as relief rider and is of similar build ... She is the local champion Pineapple planter too.

We will have to find a better way of producing electricity as when I switched the kettle on , the generator stalled and threw poor Marylou into the hen-hut ... Luckily.the chickens were unarmed.

Life goes on as usual , though Marylou now pedals with a limp.
.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Mild or normal if that's possible. Don't want me poopin' my pants do you?
> 
> March is at the right age for poopin' his pants but I'm still a little too young (I think)


It's never too late to start (or should that be early).
.


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Nah, he's just hiding...
> 
> Not really a problem. THey're really only looking for FRESH produce and meat. Canned stuff like chutney shouldn't be a problem.
> Same applies to me, lemme know and I'll send payment or if it's ok with nbp, send it to him and he can send it to me so you don't have to spend
> your vacation time at the post office and I'll just send him the bucks...
> 
> Holy crap, that sounds good.... :sick2:



Did you see DM's new Sigline? :hahaha: 

Yeah, we can work something out with the chutney. Does USPS deliver to your backwoods hick state? :nana:

Wait, did you really think it sounded good? Why the sick face? :thinking:


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Did you see DM's new Sigline? :hahaha:



The Borg one? 





nbp said:


> Yeah, we can work something out with the chutney. Does USPS deliver to your backwoods hick state? :nana:



Yep, there's a horse drawn carriage that passes by once a week but since it's cool outside, it shouldn't be a problem..





nbp said:


> Wait, did you really think it sounded good? Why the sick face? :thinking:



'cause it takes me sick that yall eat all this good food every day 






march.brown said:


> It's never too late to start (or should that be early).
> .



This is true. Practice makes perfect..





march.brown said:


> Marylou uses my old road bike because my track bike was fixed wheel and she didn't like it ... Marylou's bike has a made to measure JRJ frame in the old Reynolds 531 tubing and is fitted with a 46/50 TA double clanger and 14 , 16 , 18 , 20 , 22 Campag gears plus Cinelli hubs and other goodies , though I had to remove the Mafak racing brakes as they slowed her down ... She is slow to build up speed as the flywheel on the generator takes a bit of getting up to speed , but nevertheless she does a good job of powering my electrics ... I am considering the option of lowering the gearing , but TA and Campag stuff is not easy to find in the Amazon due to lack of roads.
> 
> Since she is built like a horse , Marylou is therefore equivalent of 746 watts ... She is also an international Breadfruit and Yam tree climber (which means I have also mentioned foodstuffs on this post).
> 
> Luckily her twin sister Frederick (don't ask) acts as relief rider and is of similar build ... She is the local champion Pineapple planter too.
> 
> We will have to find a better way of producing electricity as when I switched the kettle on , the generator stalled and threw poor Marylou into the hen-hut ... Luckily.the chickens were unarmed.
> 
> Life goes on as usual , though Marylou now pedals with a limp.
> .



Poor little Marylou...I have a nice gel seat (unused of course) I can send her which should at least make her a little more comfortable...you're a hard man March Brown


----------



## guiri

Guys, I was just surfing (for EDIBLE things!!) and happened to find this and thought I'd post it.
Cool looking house and cool inside. It would be a cool place to stay in on vacation.
Not sure about the 50m to the beach claim but anyway...

Oh and just to make sure I don't get violated by Kestrel, I think I see some olive trees in the background :nana:

http://www.holiday-rentals.co.uk/p840643

Update, I just read the text on the page and apparently, there were not only olive trees but also fig trees... :sweat:
There are also many food related words on that page....I'm thinking I'm good here..


----------



## NonSenCe

tried to figure out where the cottage is.. had to read all the way down to find one place i have heard of to realise its in Greece. sorry that i didnt recocnize it from "monemvassia", "asopos", "laconian gulf" or "taygetos mountain".. it took me to "pireus" and "creta" to get some info where it is.. then the "athens" made it certain.. one place they say 50m to beach.. in pictures they mention 100m.. and it looks like its more than 200m actual trek before reaching the water. 

anyways.. kinda neat little cottage. 

you know what word cottage reminds me of.. cottage cheese! ha! (guiri missed this foodrelated easy pick for food related stuff and reached out for the figs and olives) hahhah


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> tried to figure out where the cottage is.. had to read all the way down to find one place i have heard of to realise its in Greece. sorry that i didnt recocnize it from "monemvassia", "asopos", "laconian gulf" or "taygetos mountain".. it took me to "pireus" and "creta" to get some info where it is.. then the "athens" made it certain.. one place they say 50m to beach.. in pictures they mention 100m.. and it looks like its more than 200m actual trek before reaching the water.
> 
> anyways.. kinda neat little cottage.
> 
> you know what word cottage reminds me of.. cottage cheese! ha! (guiri missed this foodrelated easy pick for food related stuff and reached out for the figs and olives) hahhah


 Nah , it's obviously Greek as in Greek Yoghurt and Greek Salad with Feta Cheese.

p.s ... If they can make Grapes and Oranges seedless , why can't they make olives seedless too (or pipless) ... All the oil would be virgin olive oil as there would be no pips to grow into trees ... The fruit would be sterile , so obviously the oil would have to be virgin olive oil ... Not a lot of people know that.
.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> you know what word cottage reminds me of.. cottage cheese! ha! (guiri missed this foodrelated easy pick for food related stuff and reached out for the figs and olives) hahhah



I'm but a man....


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Nah , it's obviously Greek as in Greek Yoghurt and Greek Salad with Feta Cheese.
> 
> p.s ... If they can make Grapes and Oranges seedless , why can't they make olives seedless too (or pipless) ... All the oil would be virgin olive oil as there would be no pips to grow into trees ... The fruit would be sterile , so obviously the oil would have to be virgin olive oil ... Not a lot of people know that.
> .



This is what I like about this thread, there's sooo much to learn.

By the way, Bulgarians make the best Yoghurt AND Feta cheese...check this out.. 

" Stamen Grigorov (1878–1945), a Bulgarian student of medicine in Geneva, first examined the microflora of the Bulgarian yogurt. In 1905, he described it as consisting of a spherical and a rod-like lactic acid bacteria. In 1907, the rod-like bacterium was called _Lactobacillus bulgaricus_ (now _Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus_). The Russian Nobel laureate biologist Ilya Ilyich Mechnikov (also seen as Élie Metchnikoff), from the Institut Pasteur in Paris, was influenced by Grigorov's work and hypothesized that regular consumption of yogurt was responsible for the unusually long lifespans of Bulgarian peasants. Believing _Lactobacillus_ to be essential for good health, Mechnikov worked to popularize yogurt as a foodstuff throughout Europe."

The greeks can kiss my Bulgarian butt


----------



## guiri

The yoghurt thingie on the right (tarator) is one of my favorite dishes. Nothing but yoghurt, salt and garlic and you can add dill if you'd like. I can't stop eating this stuff
once I start... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulgarian_cuisine


----------



## NonSenCe

today: 
carelian stew (chopped up cow meat, carrots, shallot onion (yes just one! lol) water, salt and black pepper) with mashed potatoes.. (yuuummmyy!) 

how bout them mashed potatoes.. how you guys do them? me.. boil. peel. (often i peel before) add loads of butter and some whole milk (maybe even cream) and then keep mashing them with wooden dowel (consistency and therefore taste is different if you use a some electric hand blender/mixer or one of those metallic mashers that have holes in it). rarely i might add some of the boiling water into the mix instead of milk (butter goes in every time).. work on them until all is mixed up and the consistency is "right" so just slowly keep add butter and milk if too stiff stuff..

why i mention this.. as i heard that some people in other countries think that mashed potatoes is just boiled potatoes mashed into pulp.. just dry potatoe. others mash with boiling water only. others with milk or cream. etc.. so how you do yours if you do some?

----

yoghurt on my case.. nver really got into it.. althou.. every time i try it.. i end up eating all of it. and get some more too. then have a craving for yoghurt for few days.. then its over.. i can go a year without one. until someone kinda forces me to have some..


----------



## guiri

One shallot? What the hell? Is that just to tease the stew?

I like my mashed taters the way you do them and I also like mine with lumps in them 

I LOVE mashed potatoes!

As for yoghurt, I like it in all forms but none of that low fat, non fat, light junk they sell around here.
Has got to be the full fat stuff. Matter of fact, I make my own sometimes. Full of cream 'n stuff and
so damn thick you can cut it with a knife


----------



## nbp

Nonsence, you are funny. I like how you think, it's entertaining reading your posts here and in the "best man" thread. 

Definitely plenty of butter and milk in mashed potatoes, so that you can sort of "whip" them up nice and smooth and creamy. I don't mind chunky mashed potatoes, but either way butter and milk is a must. 

Have you tried cooking for your girl? (We really need to assign her a name, it feels undignified to just call her 'girl'. I have no idea what a stereotypical Finnish women's name is though. Off to google I go, I'll find a good one, to preserve her anonymity and protect the innocent, of course. ) Anyways, my understanding is that women like a man who can do stuff, like cook. (I'm sure march will be around soon to correct me and claim it was his bad cooking that repelled his first 6 wives or some such thing. Heheh) It sounds like you can find your way around the kitchen. Might be worth a try. ??


----------



## Meganoggin

Butter and milk in mash - yep and sometimes cream if we have any.

Mrs Noggin has this week off work and made me a bacon sandwich for breakfast - white crusty bread, crispy smoked bacon and a dollop of HP sauce. I love that woman.

nbp shoot me pm with your address.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> This is what I like about this thread, there's sooo much to learn.
> 
> By the way, Bulgarians make the best Yoghurt AND Feta cheese...check this out..
> 
> " Stamen Grigorov (1878–1945), a Bulgarian student of medicine in Geneva, first examined the microflora of the Bulgarian yogurt. In 1905, he described it as consisting of a spherical and a rod-like lactic acid bacteria. In 1907, the rod-like bacterium was called _Lactobacillus bulgaricus_ (now _Lactobacillus delbrueckii subsp. bulgaricus_). The Russian Nobel laureate biologist Ilya Ilyich Mechnikov (also seen as Élie Metchnikoff), from the Institut Pasteur in Paris, was influenced by Grigorov's work and hypothesized that regular consumption of yogurt was responsible for the unusually long lifespans of Bulgarian peasants. Believing _Lactobacillus_ to be essential for good health, Mechnikov worked to popularize yogurt as a foodstuff throughout Europe."
> 
> The greeks can kiss my Bulgarian butt


 Well , I always believed that Yoghurt was attributed to Antonio Yog who in 1877 slipped on some milky substance which was left by a local milkman when he dropped a bottle during his delivery in downtown Schleswick-Holstein ... When it was discovered that Yog was hurt , someone decided to taste the afore-mentioned slippery substance ... It was apparently wonderful and from that day onwards they called it Yog-Hurt ... The Greek milkman went on to make his fortune from the product and from Tzatziki which he made using his Mothers home-grown Cucumbers ... Not a lot of people know that.
.


----------



## guiri

Again, screw the Greek. The Bulgarian stuff is better!


----------



## NonSenCe

nbp. ha. thanks. just trying to "help". 

(and the girl aint finnish btw  she is from mainland europe to still be vague enough) and as long as she dont know she is talked of, its fine to call her the girl i suppose? -and no. she dont know of cpf. never mentioned it to her. only hobbyists know of this place. she does know i do carry flashlights. and knives and other "useful" edc gear with me and in my car. 

hmm.. i dont know. a thought: if we start to call her by some other name, then i might slip and call her with that someday.. hahah. and i bet you all know what happens when you get confused and call a girl with another girls name? "so who the hell is "xxxxxxx"? " etc.. you know the drill. 

cooking. not that gourmet cook but i can do ok. cooking for her, i need stronger signs that she is interested of me to invest doing that.  (mental investment, not so much financial) thats the reason why i kept little distance past few months.. to keep myself from getting too hooked on her if i get no other feedback except friendship. easier to be friends if one dont see another one all the time face to face. (one covets what one sees all the time, the reason behind all work romances.  you spend time with someone and you start to develop feelings etc.)


---

when mashing them potatoes one can choose to leave it chunky or smooth.. it just takes long time and soft potatoes to make it silkysmooth. arm aches normally afterwards. but i normally choose the texture of the mash depending what i have it with.  -or how lazy i am- hah.

i was actually thinking about making mashed potatoes the fast way (handmixer) and then let it sit in fridge for a day.. and then fry and eat it.  

about fried things.. fried rice.. dont think i have ever had those.. i see it mentioned in cook shows but i never made any. 

----

about breads and sandwiches.. we have a butter shortage here in our country! AAAARRGGGHHH! market shelves are empty of butter! PANIC! STRESS! and i only have a 1.5pounds of it in fridge.. hope it lasts until xmas is over and thru new years.. (the people in tv say that it should ease up after new years as people dont bake as much etc) but man we were supposed to be a rich society that wouldnt have a shortage of anything.. but somehow the producers got caught with their pants down as they had sold their butter to other countries and home country usage has increased.. they just werent ready to people start liking butter again. deals were done year(s) ago and they thought that same amount would be enough this year too.. but it aint..

and i just loathe the very-butter-like-tastes-just-like-butter-but-not-really-anything-like-it margarine products.. i know i will hoard couple more packs of real butter if i see a market having them (the shops are trying to scrape butter where they can.. import it if possible.)


one is none.. two is one.. but butter is better..... i want butter.. (this is a comic of butter shortage elsewhere in nordic countries as they seem to have similar issues: http://satwcomic.com/ ...also..if you need to "understand" the stereotypical nordics and scandic nations... start the comic in beginning and go thru it all the way.. there is seed of truth in it.)


----------



## Kestrel

march.brown said:


> [...] Not a lot of people know that.


A truer statement was never uttered.


----------



## DM51

march.brown said:


> Not a lot of people know that.


 
© Michael Caine


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> (and the girl aint finnish btw  she is from mainland europe to still be vague enough) and as long as she dont know she is talked of, its fine to call her the girl i suppose? -and no. she dont know of cpf. never mentioned it to her. only hobbyists know of this place. she does know i do carry flashlights. and knives and other "useful" edc gear with me and in my car.
> 
> hmm.. i dont know. a thought: if we start to call her by some other name, then i might slip and call her with that someday.. hahah. and i bet you all know what happens when you get confused and call a girl with another girls name? "so who the hell is "xxxxxxx"? " etc.. you know the drill.
> 
> cooking. not that gourmet cook but i can do ok. cooking for her, i need stronger signs that she is interested of me to invest doing that.  (mental investment, not so much financial) thats the reason why i kept little distance past few months.. to keep myself from getting too hooked on her if i get no other feedback except friendship. easier to be friends if one dont see another one all the time face to face. (one covets what one sees all the time, the reason behind all work romances.  you spend time with someone and you start to develop feelings etc.)
> 
> 
> ---
> and i just loathe the very-butter-like-tastes-just-like-butter-but-not-really-anything-like-it margarine products.. i know i will hoard couple more packs of real butter if i see a market having them (the shops are trying to scrape butter where they can.. import it if possible.)



Let's just call her X girl for now and you're right too, you hang out too much with her and you'll star wanting more.

As for the butter, have you tried the swedish Bregott for sandwiches and cooking and the Lätt o Lagom for sandwiches? In my opinion, they have the best margarine and spreadable butter in the world.

Horrible stuff in Spain and even worse here in the US till I finally found something I liked and it only took something like 10-12 years 

For a sammich fan, that's an eternity.

DM and Kestrel, you boys be careful now not to waste your letters...don't want to overdo it...


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri: dam and kstrl, they are here just to see if we misbehave.. and then they also help to keep the thread on top.  hahaha. 

---
also as side note.. wasnt it peter sellers doing michael caine imitation? but yeah.. it sounds SO michael caine so it might be his too! hahah.

--
not sure if i tried them butterylike things.. basically because, i dont want to. i like butter! hah! 

some of bregotts products i have tried while in sweden.. the other one i dont know.. likely they are VERY similar to ones we have here. 

few "fake" are good here too if they are really kept ice cold.. they will do.. but leave the to room temp for short term "table time" and they are not for me anymore. like start of dinner its ok.. but 30minutes later as im scooping the rest of the sauce of my plate with bread the fakebutter is already awful in my mind.butter is the one to me.

--
i can imagine your tormet of finding edable spread stuff, finding the "one" is like finding gold!

----
and as few posts have been done without anyone mentioning it... i KNOW that some LIDL stores had mango chutney in 2006. and early this spring too! (found few recipes made with them) so i am still trying to find the time and energy to go there to browse the isles myself.. they might be there even now as i type this. hhah. stores are closed for the night but thats besides the point. 

one recipe sounded cool.. mix dried breadcrumbs, minced meat, mango chutney, yoghurt, salt, pepper, and other spices you might want in your meatballs or hamburger patties.. into frying pan. (or put them 15 minutes into oven and then fry them for color and butter taste) 

i believe i will be trying this one if i ever find a jar of lidls mango chutney here.  but thats after xmas for sure in any case.

---

and calling someone "x" is like "ex".. not a a right or accurate term in this case in my mind.. hahahhah.


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Butter and milk in mash - yep and sometimes cream if we have any.
> 
> Mrs Noggin has this week off work and made me a bacon sandwich for breakfast - white crusty bread, crispy smoked bacon and a dollop of HP sauce. I love that woman.
> 
> nbp shoot me pm with your address.




I need a woman like that. She sounds swell.

Will do sir. 




march.brown said:


> Well , I always believed that Yoghurt was attributed to Antonio Yog who in 1877 slipped on some milky substance which was left by a local milkman when he dropped a bottle during his delivery in downtown Schleswick-Holstein ... When it was discovered that Yog was hurt , someone decided to taste the afore-mentioned slippery substance ... It was apparently wonderful and from that day onwards they called it Yog-Hurt ... The Greek milkman went on to make his fortune from the product and from Tzatziki which he made using his Mothers home-grown Cucumbers ... Not a lot of people know that.
> .




Your story doesn't add up. There's no H in yogurt. :shakehead





NonSenCe said:


> nbp. ha. thanks. just trying to "help".
> 
> (and the girl aint finnish btw  she is from mainland europe to still be vague enough) and as long as she dont know she is talked of, its fine to call her the girl i suppose? -and no. she dont know of cpf. never mentioned it to her. only hobbyists know of this place. she does know i do carry flashlights. and knives and other "useful" edc gear with me and in my car.
> 
> hmm.. i dont know. a thought: if we start to call her by some other name, then i might slip and call her with that someday.. hahah. and i bet you all know what happens when you get confused and call a girl with another girls name? "so who the hell is "xxxxxxx"? " etc.. you know the drill.
> 
> cooking. not that gourmet cook but i can do ok. cooking for her, i need stronger signs that she is interested of me to invest doing that.  (mental investment, not so much financial) thats the reason why i kept little distance past few months.. to keep myself from getting too hooked on her if i get no other feedback except friendship. easier to be friends if one dont see another one all the time face to face. (one covets what one sees all the time, the reason behind all work romances.  you spend time with someone and you start to develop feelings etc.)




I was gonna name her Siri. In the top 10 most popular baby girl names in Finland in 2010, and the name of the digital assistant built into the iPhone 4S. 

But I can see your point. And you are wise...too much seeing leads to more wanting. Why oh why must we like those girls? 

When the time comes, I say cook for her. 



DM51 said:


> © Michael Caine




Ha! march.brown is Michael Caine! I should have known. Remember in Part I when I was asking about the different English accents and where they were from and how many and how Michael Caine and Pierce Brosnan have different accents and where they were from and all that stuff? Yeah, and then march gave some long crazy answer about there being 4000 different dialects plus Welsh and those other pretend languages and the times changing and he never answered the question. He probably couldn't without giving up his true identity since I had already brought up Michael Caine in the discussion. Ha! He's about the right age, was in the military, been divorced. It's gotta be him. Hey march, say Hi to Batman for me.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> and calling someone "x" is like "ex".. not a a right or accurate term in this case in my mind.. hahahhah.



You know, X as in unkown factor. In this case unkown name...once you start dating her, we can get pics and a name


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Why oh why must we like those girls?



Well, would you rather pine for a boy? I'm just sayin'


----------



## Meganoggin

Meganoggin breakfast watch update: Toasted bagel with sweet chilli cream cheese and bacon. Very nice!


----------



## guiri

It does sound good 

I just had to eat what I had. Gotta start cooking or something. Tired of eating just what I have 

Brother Nogg, when are you coming stateside?


----------



## Meganoggin

I arrive on the 13th of January. Why? Do you fancy a trip out to Vegas?


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> Your story doesn't add up. There's no H in yogurt. :shakehead


 According to the Oxford English Dictionary , Yogurt or Yoghurt (noun) is a thick liquid food made from milk with bacteria added.

So you were wrong to say that there is no H in Yoghurt ... There is an H in Yoghurt if you speak proper English as opposed to American English ... So it all depends whether you live in the UK or America.

... So there ...








.


----------



## NonSenCe

and over here its called "Jugurtti". 


i blame you guys, had to have one today.. but just one 2dl can.. vanilla flavour with berries.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I arrive on the 13th of January. Why? Do you fancy a trip out to Vegas?



Nah, just curious.

Just to make it clear, not that I wouldn't want to, but no money and I have nowhere to leave my dogs


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> and over here its called "Jugurtti".
> 
> 
> i blame you guys, had to have one today.. but just one 2dl can.. vanilla flavour with berries.



Good $hit, isn't it?


----------



## NonSenCe

merry xmas cheers to you guys! im off to watch the food cooking in the oven. soon dinner, then sauna, then presents..


----------



## guiri

..and to you too Nonsence (and the other guys of course)


----------



## Acid87

I would love to have a sauna at my house! Where you stay nonsence? I'm guessing it's Scandinavia. 

Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas to everyone! ( said in the way of jimmy Stewart of course )


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> merry xmas cheers to you guys! im off to watch the food cooking in the oven. soon dinner, then sauna, then presents..


We don't have Saunas here in Wales ... We put a big plastic bag on (with our heads sticking out) and stand in front of the fire to warm it up ... Some of the fitter people do exercises as well , which makes them perspire even more ... We can then run out into the back-yard and dive into the snow (or the wet grass at the moment) ... We don't beat ourselves with any birch twigs as the only twigs available are Berberis Darwinii or Ilex Aquifolium and that would be too painful.

Christmas tomorrow and we do a Kiddy-Dash to all the Childrens houses to distribute the presents to Children and Grandchildren ... Then we dash back home to make the dinner ... Only four of us this year , so it's not too bad ... Dishwashers are a great idea , so I'll get her a glass of sherry whilst she is doing it.

Anyway , I hope that all the Children and Grandchildren remember what I said about my requirements this year ... Alcoholic beverages only ... From Scotland preferably.

So have a great Christmas everyone and don't eat too much ... Remember that as alcohol is a liquid , it is totally non-fattening.
.


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> I would love to have a sauna at my house! Where you stay nonsence? I'm guessing it's Scandinavia.
> 
> Merry Christmas! Merry Christmas to everyone! ( said in the way of jimmy Stewart of course )



He's in Finland bro, where they even have Saunas in the apartment buildings 

Hey, you can buy them dirt cheap these days.

There is something called infrared saunas which is NOT the same thing but they're dirt cheap.
Might be something to look into... http://redsaunas.co.uk/epages/eshop367354.sf
http://www.google.co.uk/search?sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=sauna&btnG=Search
http://www.google.co.uk/search?scli....,cf.osb&fp=f6b350a8b112e844&biw=1920&bih=962


----------



## Acid87

I'm quite pissed! Been at the pub since about 6! Was up until 6 this morning too so I'm pretty ruined.

I went to my pals house last night ( I have keys to his house ) he was out for a meal with my other mate. While he was out I went to his house and disconnected his tv, Xbox, Nintendo wii, laptop, iPod and hifi and hid it in a cupboard. I then opened his front door to make it look as if he had been robbed! I hid in the cupboard until he came home which was a whole hour in a dark and cold cupboard ( I did use my Sunwayman v10r to navigate in a small circle ) 

It was probably the best prank I've done in years. My mate dom and me have a long history working together and being at school etc. I also introduced him to his current missus my ex flatmate. 

I'm pished!

I'd like to thank you guys from this thread. A few of you lads have given me messages of kindness after my Sheona passed and it's lovely to have folks with the same hobbies with a bit of compassion for a fellow flashaholic. All the best to the families in the holiday period and all the best for the new year. Loves all over


----------



## guiri

Thank you little brother and the same to you.

I think we all want some more details about the prank. DId he think he got robbed? Did you scare him?

Good one


----------



## nbp

Nice to have you here with us Steven. Despite some weeks having passed, I have still thought of you often in your loss, and I hope little by little, you are able to heal and move forward. Not that we forget those we've lost, but we can still move forward, set new goals, make plans, accomplish things. I am hoping for good things for you. We have a lot of life left in us. :grouphug:


Went to this neat place called Cafe Hollander tonight. As you can guess it's Holland themed. Had a nice bleu cheese type burger, very good. Had a couple brews too, they had like 150 to choose from. Ordered a Russian Imperial Stout but the waiter biffed and brought me this Old Coast Ale instead, from the same brewer out of CA. I told him I still wanted the stout but since he'd have to pitch the other one anyways I'd drink both.  He was smart and only charged me for the one I ordered, so he got a decent tip. Anyways, I started in on the first one before the food came and realized late it was a 12% ABV ale. But it was sweet and tasty and smooth! Packed a punch though. Then I drank the stout with my food and figured out it was a 9% brew. I was kinda buzzed when we left. :buddies: (NOT driving.) 

Bombed around Milwaukee for a bit after that with friends. Went to another cool old hotel for drinks later. Had some 1907 rye whiskey old fashioned. Waitress said people really liked 'em. Eh, it was ok, wasn't overly impressed. But overall it was a fun night.


----------



## guiri

Damn! I didn't want to comment on what you wrote earlier because I must have missed it (never read it) AND didn't want to bring up old stuff so I'll have a look around and in advance, like nbp said, sorry for your loss bro.

nbp, you are such a nice guy for drinking both beers. I think you're going to heaven for that


----------



## Meganoggin

Happy Xmas everyone. Thanks to everyone who can't be at home with their family, we are thinking of you too.


----------



## guiri

Sweet! I was thinking of buying an Anzio 50 cal semi automatic rifle last year. Shoulda damn bought it.

http://www.anzioironworks.com/light_50.htm

A guy had it for around $3500


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Thank you little brother and the same to you.
> 
> I think we all want some more details about the prank. DId he think he got robbed? Did you scare him?
> 
> Good one



It's probably the best prank I've ever done in my life. I've pranked this friend a few times a couple of good ones too. He was so so shocked he actually thought he had been robbed. He went straight for the Whisky afterwards to calm his nerve. So good



nbp said:


> Ordered a Russian Imperial Stout but the waiter biffed and brought me this Old Coast Ale instead, from the same brewer out of CA. I told him I still wanted the stout but since he'd have to pitch the other one anyways I'd drink both.  He was smart and only charged me for the one I ordered, so he got a decent tip.



This is the best kind of beer. Two beers! Good the guy only charged you with one drink too. Sounds like a fun night too.



guiri said:


> Damn! I didn't want to comment on what you wrote earlier because I must have missed it (never read it) AND didn't want to bring up old stuff so I'll have a look around and in advance, like nbp said, sorry for your loss bro.
> 
> nbp, you are such a nice guy for drinking both beers. I think you're going to heaven for that



Don't worry man. I just assume everyone on CPF reads all threads and posts all the time.




Now for the food..... Christmas dinner was as always pretty average with nothing exciting at all really. On the plus side I managed to avoid Brussel sprouts for the first time in years. Though I'm sure my mum ate enough for the me too.


----------



## nbp

:shrug: I like brussel sprouts. Kinda like cabbage. I thought cabbage was pretty standard fare in the UK? Depends on how you cook them many times though. For things like brussel sprouts and asparagus, roasting is very good. Put them on a cookie sheet and douse them in olive oil, coarse salt, pepper, whatever you like, and then put them in the oven to roast them. You'd have to look up the temp/time. I'm not sure. But they turn out very nicely. 

I made some more of my turkey, cheese, German mustard, and cranberry sandwiches. My dad looked at it like I was crazy, till he tried a bite. Then he said, Hey, make me one of those, that's very good.  If there's one thing I know, it's what tastes good. 

I really love cranberries anyways, such a tasty blend of sweetness and tartness. Did you guys know that Wisconsin produces over half of the world's supply of cranberries? It's true. Check out this site for WI Cranberry Growers Association. It's pretty cool, the cranberry is really good for you. All you people who suffer from UTIs can thank WI later for keeping your pipes clean. 

Oh, and speaking of beer, I'm brewing a chocolate stout today.


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> It's probably the best prank I've ever done in my life. I've pranked this friend a few times a couple of good ones too. He was so so shocked he actually thought he had been robbed. He went straight for the Whisky afterwards to calm his nerve. So good
> 
> Now for the food..... Christmas dinner was as always pretty average with nothing exciting at all really. On the plus side I managed to avoid Brussel sprouts for the first time in years. Though I'm sure my mum ate enough for the me too.



Sweet prank 

I stayed home as usual on christmas eve. I had two invitations though. One from a customer that tore me a new a$$hole for about an hour on the phone around 2 months ago so I turned that one down.
Moody **tch!

The other one was a friend of mine but she has a super small house and EVERYONE smokes (but me) so her and her super boring husband was gonna be there smoking up a storm
plus her husbands son who also smokes I think and his two kids were gonna be there.
Also, this dude (the son) just told me the other day that he was gonna breed his pit bull and sell pups and I know this idiot is gonna sell just to ANYONE and I can't stand it
'cause around here, they buy them to tie them outside or fight them.

Here I am, spending time, effort and money RESCUING dogs and this pri*k makes MORE dogs?

I can't stand idiots!

Anyway, a buddy of mine brought me some food from his mama in law which was pretty good 

As for the sprouts, I love'em. Steam'em or cook'em and eat'em with butter. Great stuff and I love cabbage too
AND cranberries 

The chocolate beer sounds kinda intriguing. I'm hoping there's a HINT of chocolate in there or is it gonna be overbearing?


----------



## NonSenCe

past 4 days. i have only had ONE slice of bread! (that was under heavy dose of ham during xmas dinner)


tomorrow i think i will eat an sandwich again.

today.. im going to the movies with the "X". the sherlock holmes movie part 2.


----------



## guiri

Oooh, I like that...the "X"

Got a mysterious, sexy ring to it 

One piece of bread? Shame on you, you'll have to make up for it in the next few days.

I myself have some bad news (kinda).

I went down from 375 pounds to 305 after my diabetic thing and now, I've gained back
to around 335 or so 

I'm such a *******! Free weight loss and I pi$$ it all away


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> I went down from 375 pounds to 305 after my diabetic thing and now, I've gained back
> to around 335 or so
> I'm such a *******! Free weight loss and I pi$$ it all away



It's the festive season some extra weight is always going to appear. Keep your chin up and maybe do a few chin ups too!


----------



## guiri

Nah, it's not the holidays, I gained it back over several months.


----------



## NonSenCe

chin-ups.. hmm.. how i feel sometimes: http://www.endsnmeans.com/workout/


i just found this comic last night.. hahh.

....
the sherlock 2 was good.. very much better than the 1. totally different tone.. and funny too. i was kinda disappointed of the 1st holmes movie but this was a hit in my book. robert downey jr was quirky enough to be entertaining. hope they make more of these and keep the direction the same.
and company was enjoyable aswell.


---
...chin ups remind me of chimpanzees.. and cheetah the chimp said/claimed to be the one in the old weissmuller tarzan movies from 1930s died.  age 80 or so if the story is to believed (normally chimps live less than 60years)

------

i was once offered cimpanzee brain as option to get from restaurant.. i passed. the image in my head was yucky looking mess. (indiana jones movie memory flashed).. it might of been just a prank whom said they got chimps brains served.. i didnt want to know any of it and left the restaurant. ahahhahah
------

had 3 sandwiches today: prosciutto and butter on french baguette, xmas ham on rye bread, and rye bread with tomatoes and fried egg.. (i wonder if i need to mention that i have butter on my bread.. each of them.. or is it given by now..)

----


----------



## guiri

I'll post more next time 'cause I've gotta use my netbook (keyboard is very small). I've caught a malware.

Anyway, as for Sherlock, it better be good at a cost of $500M dammit!


----------



## NonSenCe

500mil? really? where did you see that? (that number sounds more like a number for mission impossible sequel)

wikipedia says budget to be 125mil? (yeah.. anyone one can edit wikipedia if they so choose so it might be wrong too)


----------



## guiri

Straight from the horses mouth. Robert Downey JR on a talk show


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> I'll post more next time 'cause I've gotta use my netbook (keyboard is very small). I've caught a malware.
> 
> Anyway, as for Sherlock, it better be good at a cost of $500M dammit!



I hope that is Kenyan dollars or something! No movie is worth that.


----------



## guiri

I agree but then, I feel the same way about overpaid athletes...


----------



## NonSenCe

indeed. one thing that annoyed me in the movie.. sherlock (actually the bad guys) were using a mauser c96 in it.. and it was supposed to be 1891 or 93 (cant recall which.. anyways years before they were designed or made) and they said the gun having an detachable magazine.. that feature came in later, in 1920s or something.. 

hardly anyones work is worth millions in my mind. 

food related matter: i dont want chokolate. had too much during xmas.. now i just dont want to eat one. has to be a first day in years! hahaha

no sandwich today as didnt have any fresh bread. 

---
new years eve is at hand and i have no plans what so ever what to do tomorrow. strange. i normally have some kind of vague plan.. or i atleast whom of my friends are having an party.. this year no clue. hahah.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> food related matter: i dont want chokolate. had too much during xmas.. now i just dont want to eat one. has to be a first day in years! hahaha



Hurry, get to the doctor, QUICK!


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Hurry, get to the doctor, QUICK!



Have to agree. This is serious. Unless you are in food rehab with an Internet connection you need help. 

I had lovely steak pie with peas and mashed potatoes tonight. With some Lindor ball chocolates, the ones with the softer melty style stuff inside.

On a side note I'm off to Vietnam to see a lady friend in the new year. I'm thinking the food will be mental but tasty. Have any of you guys been before?


----------



## guiri

Nam? Little far to go for a chick ain't it?

For food, I can understand but for a chick...?

Regardless, good luck and enjoy the food and no, I haven't been to Asia at all.


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Nam? Little far to go for a chick ain't it?
> 
> For food, I can understand but for a chick...?
> 
> Regardless, good luck and enjoy the food and no, I haven't been to Asia at all.



Meh she's a good girl. A good laugh and should cheer me up before I go back to work. 
To be fair the only reason I'm going is to replay "Goooooooood Mooorrrrrnnnnnnnniiiiinng Vietnaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmm!" over and over until I get deported.

I'm looking forward to the variety I'm hoping some people have an idea.


----------



## NonSenCe

trust the locals.. avoid the hotel restaurants and the tourist traps. if you want the authentic taste and feel look for the food places that are crowded by locals. (no sense going for bic mac in bangkok),

just hope you remembered to prep your stomach for changing food and bakterias with some kind of pan-acid treatment, and get some imodium or other "ironstomach maker" pills with you. hahah. 

-----
still no need for chockolate..
----


----------



## guiri

I'm glad that ALL my buddies can afford to travel (*******s!) so enjoy the hell out of it (and yes, I AM actual being sincere this time) 
When are you going? We will expect pictures of food, you and the chick!

Nonsence is right though, good advice. I was told the same thing a long time ago about Spain. As for the bacteria, I have no clue, never been there.
When I was young I had an iron stomach and could eat and drink anything including local water 'n stuff but not now. Just looking at the wrong
stuff makes me doo doo my pants. Anyway, there's a mental picture for ya for when you eat in Nam 

Happy New Year boys!


----------



## guiri

What the hell? Where is everyone?


----------



## nbp

Was wondering that too.... Is acid still in Vietnam or home now? I want stories. 

Where's Nonsence? Is he still off chocolate? 

I ate like half a pound of Colby cheese today. Is that bad?


----------



## guiri

Only if you didn't wash it down with bread or beer.

I didn't know when acid was going but I'm thinking he's prolly there, hence the lack of replies.

Nonsence is Finnish so I'm sure he's drunk from new years eve which prolly applies to the Welsh and Scottish in our group 

When's nogg coming stateside?

By the way, I finally got hold of something I haven't had to drink for something like 30 years or more. 

I ordered some and it should be here next week. I kinda should have thought of it and ordered it later
so it wouldn't travel over the weekend but it's cold enough that I hope it makes it. I also got some
feta cheese while I was at it.

By the way, should you want to try, dont' order from these people. Their site's not ready and they have
not responded to my inquiries yet http://www.bozausa.com/index.htm

It looks disgusting and to some, it might be but I'm raised with this stuff and love it, or rather, I USED to.
We'll see


----------



## Kestrel

nbp said:


> I ate like half a pound of Colby cheese today. Is that bad?


You tell us. :huh:


----------



## guiri

He'll be alright. I do that on a regular basis...and NO, I'm not kidding!


----------



## nbp

Kestrel said:


> You tell us. :huh:



So far so good, but I eat a lot of dairy and don't typically have any problems so I don't expect any repercussions this time either.


----------



## Kestrel

nbp said:


> So far so good, but I eat a lot of dairy and don't typically have any problems so I don't expect any repercussions this time either.


Wisconsin ... guess it's in your genes.


----------



## guiri

Repercussions from eating cheese? No? The hell you say?


----------



## guiri

Kestrel, I think it is.

Seriously though. I LOVE cheese AND I can eat very large quantities of it and if I could afford it,
I would probably cheese myself to death. 

Years ago I tried the Atkins diet (which worked like a charm by the way) and ate a lot of cheese.
EVERYONE where I worked always thought I'd be constipated as hell but, never a problem.IU

I think it's in my genes too...


----------



## Meganoggin

We eat a lot of cheese too. My favourite is a cheddar filled with chilli bits, very nice and surprisingly spicy for a mass produced cheese.

Mrs Noggin thinks she may be carbohydrate intolerant, so I'm scratching my head thinking what to cook for her - any ideas?

I leave for the US next Friday.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I leave for the US next Friday.



First, that's no excuse NOT to post anything for about a week.

Second, I would have mama checked to make sure it IS what she thinks. This is gonna make
your life a whole lot easier.

It's not hard to cook without carbs. Lotsa veggies (carrots are high in carbs I think and so is corn)
and meat, eggs n' such.

I can look for low or no carb recipes for ya if you'd like.

Since Atkins is a low carb diet, I'm sure their site will have lots of recipes. Go to this page, 
click on where it says to access the database (the red banner/stripe) and sign up to get the recipes. Never been
there myself so I don't know what's available but I'm sure there's good stuff somewhere in there.
http://www.atkins.com/Recipes.aspx


----------



## Meganoggin

Thanks for the link George, I'll pass it on. 

I have been really busy at work trying to get ahead before my trip and not been cooking anything exciting....

I promise to keep you updated on the food from my trip.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Only if you didn't wash it down with bread


 Our bread isn't a liquid...





.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> EVERYONE where I worked always thought I'd be constipated as hell but, never a problem.
> 
> I think it's in my genes too...


 Do you mean *"In your JEANS" 
*.


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> We eat a lot of cheese too. My favourite is a cheddar filled with chilli bits, very nice and surprisingly spicy for a mass produced cheese.
> 
> Mrs Noggin thinks she may be carbohydrate intolerant, so I'm scratching my head thinking what to cook for her - any ideas?


 Is she insured ?
.


----------



## Acid87

I am not in Vietnam yet. Although someone a few pages back got it right. I've been recovering from new years or Hogmanay here in Scotland. I've been on off drunk for the past week. Stereotype I know......

I go to Vietnam on the 17th and I'll try and post photos of food etc. how was new year for everyone?

On a food based note had two dinners today.... I know fat bleep. Had a lovely chicken casserole at my girlfriends mums house and then had a sausage supper. A sausage supper is basically chips with two battered smoked sausage. Awesome!

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## guiri

Stereotypes must be perpetuated. Otherwise, you lose your heritage (kinda).

I had something called upside down potato casserole at a country style restaurant here the other day. Good stuff. Made me fart like hell though but it was good.

March, bread is liquid if you dip it in beer...

Nogg, you're welcome. The yoghurt, cucumber garlic and salt thing I make is great stuff and has no carbs in it.


----------



## IcantC

It may not have butter on it, but had an Italian hero from Parisi bakery in NYC. Google it and check out the photos of the sammiches!


----------



## guiri

Appreciate it IcantC, all I need is more food stuff to drool over...I looked it up and also found this through their site http://www.lunchstudio.com/search/?...mq1sdd86pfu&cof=FORID:9&q=parisi+bakery&sa=Go

Damn! There's too much food in the world and not enough time


----------



## NonSenCe

<--is still alive.


lost internet connection for 10 days. just came back an hour ago. was doing "cold turkey cure" out of internet the whole time. didnt lapse and go to friends house to surf... just hoped/waited for the connection to return.. i kept busy looking at the computer screen that says "no interner connection, cant find dns server, contact serviceprovider". and plugging/unplugging the modem.. hahah. -finally on monday (yesterday) the company said that repairguy is coming over wednesday or thursday to check all the lines and setups.. so guess what happened as day turned into wednesday at midnight.. the poop started to work again! on its own! like it had died on its own on 1/1/12 in middle of the night.. it came back online 1/11/12 right after midnite.. 

conspiracy. yes definately. they cant talk me out of it anymore. 

they kept saying in telephone service number "yes, there is problem, we dont know where it is, but likely it is on your end.. check everything" 

second call: "yes problem exists i see.. we cannot connect to you, have you tried to readjust all the settings and rebooted/reset the modem as its likely the cause".. 

third call: "yes, problem, its not in our end, it must be in your end.. we will send an repairman to check things out later this week, wednesday evening or thursday morning depending how fast he gets other things in order". 

and i did nothing between the second and third call nor after it! it just miraculously decided to work again. they just didnt want to say that they got a problem they cant solve. or something. 
----
food related stuff.. hmm.. too much to write here.. but rest assured: i have eaten. lots of things. hahah.

and im back on chokolate bandwagon.

edit: post number 1200 again.. (i think i was something like this before the mighty cpf crash)


----------



## Kestrel

OK, since the topic of *CHOCOLATE* has been broached ...

I've been drinking this stuff since last October, and boy oh boy, if you like hot chocolate this is the real deal ... :devil:
http://www.criobru.com/


----------



## nbp

I visited grandpa over the weekend and took him out to dinner. I had surf 'n turf. Mmmmmmm. 


Acid: girlfriend as in girlfriend, or girlfriend as in friend who is also a girl??


----------



## Meganoggin

Kestrel said:


> OK, since the topic of *CHOCOLATE* has been broached ...
> 
> I've been drinking this stuff since last October, and boy oh boy, if you like hot chocolate this is the real deal ... :devil:
> http://www.criobru.com/



That looks very interesting... I think I tried something similar when visiting a chocolate factory museum, I remember it being quite powerful stuff, like strong coffee with a bitter twang.


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> OK, since the topic of *CHOCOLATE* has been broached ...
> 
> I've been drinking this stuff since last October, and boy oh boy, if you like hot chocolate this is the real deal ... :devil:
> http://www.criobru.com/



Kestrel, I can tell you how to make some amazing hot chocolate yourself. Let me know and I'll post


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Acid: girlfriend as in girlfriend, or girlfriend as in friend who is also a girl??



Wait! He's bringing back pictures :naughty:


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Wait! He's bringing back pictures :naughty:



A friend that is a a girl guys sorry to burst the bubble. Although I have known her for years and have to spend 22 hours on a bus with her from Vietnam to Laos....

What lights do you guys think I should take for travelling? My trusty G2 came with me to Fiji.
Sorry folks just realised I brought this thread back into lights? Mental.

On my omelette kick still just making one super omelette with loads of chicken and cheese with a touch of chipotle Tabasco.


----------



## NonSenCe

pictures aint that bad even if she is just a friend.. hahaha.  we might like them anyways.  -22hours on bus.. ugghh.. and imagining the roads over there. double ugghh.. 

there is always a way to talk about flashlights in this forum.. it is not wrong. hahah. you have been around a while so you should know this alreaady but here goes my suggestions.. the same reply i always give.

flashlights: take many with you! one always with you! not just one. 

-one main big light with decent high output (and possible very long low) +spare batteries to this.

-AAA light (the light you should carry basically 24/7 over there). tiny and still useful. (one spare lithium battery is easy to take with and still can use alkaline batteries locally)

-headlamp. (that uses same battery type as some other light you have.) this is VERY useful. hands free stuff.

-simple to use AA light as backup to previous ones (and to loan someone else whom might need a light whom dont know how to do the "twist and shout, clicketyclik shuffle" flashaholics know how to do with a flashlight with complicated ui.) and the batteries are even easier to find in the remote locations than aaa. 

-------------

best to have atleast 2 lights that uses same battery type. if not all of them running the same battery.

preferably single cell lights. (no worry of mixing empty and half full and full batteries in a light) a 3AAA headlamp needs 3 batteries to run.. a single AAA headlamp needs only one of the 3 working. even if the main "big" light uses more batteries its nice to have a backup that needs only one of them if the main light fails.

lights you know and trust, basic maintenance, clean and check them before flight. check charge of batteries etc. add glow in dark lanyards or tritium so you might find them in darkness too.

----

what lights do you have right now? which ones you personally like and trust? 

i know i would likely over stock myself and taking more lights than i need. (i normally carry 3 with me every day, and have backup or few in bag or car anyways) so going traveling would make me take atleast 3-6 extras.. as i do use the spare/backup lights as spare battery holders. 

anyways: i take my keys with me so lummi raw follows.
then i would take my "always with me" quark AA tactical. nimh eneloop.
(and then take the 2xcr123 quark.. it can be used as is, but it would also give me spare parts because of lego effect, would carry my 2 cr123 spares. ultimate backup that is not used unless all others fail.)
i would likely take 2 zebralights (AA) h501 (all flood) and the h51. (they can be headlamps and pocketlights, eneloops in these too.)
then i would take two itp a3s and preon 2 for AAA lights (the heads fit each other so i have spare parts lego there too, one itp is backup with lithiumAA, others have eneloops.)
then Lmini-II for the 18650 light. and maybe the fenix tk11 aswell to have same 2 lights with same battery type. 
and a simple cheap romisen g2, to give as gift to someone or to loan out. simple on/off light that uses AA. (lithium)
plus handful of fauxtons (all my bags have one tied to them, and few extras to give out to others)

plus 4 spare AA eneloops, 2-4 spare AAA eneloops, two spare lithium AA, two spare lithium AAA, two 18650. 
that totals: 11 lights +fauxtons. 10 AA, 8-10 AAA, 4 18650, 2 cr123. (when including the batteries in the lights) +li-ion battery in the lummi and buttoncells in fauxtons 

i would still likely want/need a high output "light-cannon" and heavy duty headlamp if i were to go to place like vietnam. especially if there is any plans of taking a trip into the wild.  if not.. i think i can manage pretty much everything with lights above. got weeks of low output available, days of medium output, and several hours of high output without needing to look for new batteries or recharge. 

YES IM FLASHAHOLIC! one is none, two is one, three is enough, four is backup, five is need basis, six is variety, seven is just for fun, but butter is better.

---------------

food related things.. recipes always welcome.. what ever they are. bomb or napalm or food. who knows what comes handy!

i still do browse this/these threads to see and get ideas what to have..

----
chokolate.. im its *****.  especially the milky stuff.. not badly hooked on the dark choko yet. its more like variety to me. 

you can lure me into doing stupid things with promise of chokolate cake and or lasagne.  pizza works sometimes too. and grilled steaks and.. ice cream and.. hahah. 

------
butter shortage wasnt that bad here in the end.. every store had some available (not fully stocked but some available) but they say it will take still time until it is over. month atleast. oh well, i got few packs in freezer still plus two in fridge.

i want a sandwich.. maybe gonna make one as im finished with this reply. some real dark heavy rye bread, butter, ham and cherry tomatoes.. and if i find something else cool in freezer i will top it off with that. 

yesterday had a lasagne, bought from the supermarket meat stall.. they make a warm food for people wanting to buy ready made lunch or something.. you buy it by pound, got two, yesterday it was lasagne today it was mashed potatoes and mushroom gravy with meatballs. the lasagne was not as good as i hoped.. ate it all but it had a bit too much onion and garlic for my liking.

youghurt craving lasted 5days. then it was over again. (bought and ate banana, vanilla, strawberry, and forest berries flavored versions, all were ok.) i might want one right now but as i dont have any in fridge i wont get one.. not bad enough craving to rush into store to get one specifically. 
-------------------

surf and turf? sounds familiar from tv food shows but i dont know or remember what is in it? fishfood thingy i think?


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> chokolate.. im its *****.  especially the milky stuff.. not badly hooked on the dark choko yet. its more like variety to me.


 If you put a little SALT onto the bitter dark chocolate , it doesn't taste as bitter ... Don't know why this works , but it just does.
.


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> A friend that is a a girl guys sorry to burst the bubble. Although I have known her for years and have to spend 22 hours on a bus with her from Vietnam to Laos....
> 
> What lights do you guys think I should take for travelling? My trusty G2 came with me to Fiji.
> Sorry folks just realised I brought this thread back into lights? Mental.



22 hours on a bus? I'd take a beating from Tyson before doing that. I hate buses AND I get motion sick too.

Flashlight comments in a flashlight forum? How dare you?

Seriously, get something small that has a low mode and bring a couple of extra batteries. Just in case
and also for *knock on wood* emergencies.

I would personally bring my Quark AA with a couple of 14500's. Bright as hell and as tested here,
around 400 hours in moonlight mode.

So, other than obviously being slightly masochistic bro, why the hell would you ride 22 hours on a bus?

So, when you leavin' and how long you gonna be gone?


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, surf and turf is meat and seafood. Usually a steak and shrimp or something.

As for the flashlights...bro, you need to be in rehab! :devil:

Unless Acid's going on some kind of rescue mission, I doubt he'll need that many lights, AND, I'm guessing
he's flying. Hell, just the lights and batteries will prolly put him over the weight limit dude 

As for the chocolate, I don't like dark chocolate myself.

Getting ready to fry up a little fish in a little bit


----------



## Meganoggin

I'm in Vegas now! So far I have had a giant burger and a fantastic omelette for breakfast. 

Tonight I fancy some Mexican food.


----------



## guiri

Welcome to the US bro. First, did you bring chutney? :naughty:

I love omelletts or however the hell you spell it.

The best one I've ever had was in Oslo, many years ago, although
it might have been more like a suffle, this thing was incredible.

Tell you who's got a nice ome whatever in the US. Waffle house.
Unlike ihop who makes their stuff on a grille and the eggs are thin
as paper, waffle house whips theirs up in a mixer so it's fluffy as hell.
Their santa fe omelette or whatever it's called is great.

I wonder how many more different ways of spelling the ome something I can find?

:sick2:


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> I'm in Vegas now! So far I have had a giant burger and a fantastic omelette for breakfast.
> 
> Tonight I fancy some Mexican food.



Welcome to the US! How long are you here? I will be in Phoenix next Wed. It's almost close enough to visit. 

I emailed Henry (HDS) about coming to Tucson to visit him at his shop but he said he would be in Las Vegas too for SHOT. Make sure to say hi to him for me. 





Sandwich.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Sandwich.



Good thinking.

Butter...


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> 22 hours on a bus? I'd take a beating from Tyson before doing that. I hate buses AND I get motion sick too.
> 
> Flashlight comments in a flashlight forum? How dare you?
> 
> Seriously, get something small that has a low mode and bring a couple of extra batteries. Just in case
> and also for *knock on wood* emergencies.
> 
> I would personally bring my Quark AA with a couple of 14500's. Bright as hell and as tested here,
> around 400 hours in moonlight mode.
> 
> So, other than obviously being slightly masochistic bro, why the hell would you ride 22 hours on a bus?
> 
> So, when you leavin' and how long you gonna be gone?



The bus journey is to go from Vietnam to Laos. When I'm over in Nam it's actually their new year so everything shuts down. Hence the need to head away for a week or so from Nam.
I'm looking forward to the bus journey in a way, I can just imagine sitting with a goat and an old lady who is a few coughs away from death.

I think I might take my Zebralight H31 and SC51 or I could buy an SC80.......


guiri said:


> Unless Acid's going on some kind of rescue mission, I doubt he'll need that many lights, AND, I'm guessing
> he's flying. Hell, just the lights and batteries will prolly put him over the weight limit dude



No rescue mission although I may need one myself. My friend has informed me beer only costs around 10p!


----------



## guiri

Acid87 said:


> No rescue mission although I may need one myself. My friend has informed me beer only costs around 10p!



10p beer? Yep, this is not going to end well...you know, being Scottish 'n all

As for the lights, I would bring something you already know and trust. A new light COULD turn out to give you problems


----------



## nbp

A sandwich I got the other day at a deli nearby that I had never tried. It was simply listed on the menu board as "Super" Sandwich: ham, salami, roast beef, corned beef, two cheeses, and coleslaw on a big crusty roll. It was pretty good actually. My finger is there for reference as to the thickness of the meat stack.


----------



## guiri

Dude, finger or not, the FIRST thing I saw and thought before I even noticed the finger was the meat and I was thinking,
damn boy! You get enough meat on there? Geez! Can you spell meat lovers sammich?

Question, is that not TOO much meat?


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> omelletts or however the hell you spell it.


Tortilla.



guiri said:


> The best one I've ever had was … more like a suffle


Pouffed up eggs.



guiri said:


> Waffle


Woufflé.


----------



## NonSenCe

meaty sandwich indeed.. no need for bread anymore.. just have meat on meat. 

i am traditionalist.. i would prefer to have all those meats separately in different sandwiches so their tastes dont mix too much.. hahahah.  but yeah.. i would still be rather happy to get a sandwich just like that..  

------
yeah an omelette would be nice after long while..


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Dude, finger or not, the FIRST thing I saw and thought before I even noticed the finger was the meat and I was thinking,
> damn boy! You get enough meat on there? Geez! Can you spell meat lovers sammich?
> 
> Question, is that not TOO much meat?



Yes, it was more than I needed, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to try it.


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp look out for a brown truck smelling of chutney on Friday.


----------



## nbp

Sweet! Thanks Noggin! :thumbsup: 

Does it need refrigeration? If so, I will have to tell the girl watching our house and dog while I'm gone to open it and put it in the fridge. 



Also, Make sure to shoot me a PM in regards to payment, please.


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> Tortilla.
> 
> 
> Pouffed up eggs.
> 
> 
> Woufflé.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> meaty sandwich indeed.. no need for bread anymore.. just have meat on meat.



That's kinda what I thought when I saw it 




nbp said:


> Yes, it was more than I needed, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to try it.



My man!


----------



## Meganoggin

No need to refrigerate until you open it, then keep it in the fridge. There's a spicy one for you and a normal one for George. 

Just got back from the Four Sevens dinner at Dal Toro, a very cool restaurant where you eat surrounded by exotic super cars, I leant my briefcase against a Lamborghini!


----------



## nbp

Excellent, thank you sir! 

I am in Phoenix, right around the corner, kinda.  I am going to the Barrett Jackson auto auction, hoping to see some cool cars too. oo:

Say Hi to the cool folks at SHOT for us. Tell Greta I'm going to come visit her next, to pet the dogs. I think she lives somewhere close to here. :thinking:


----------



## NonSenCe

<-eating a crêpe.. 4th going down the hatch.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> No need to refrigerate until you open it, then keep it in the fridge. There's a spicy one for you and a normal one for George.
> 
> Just got back from the Four Sevens dinner at Dal Toro, a very cool restaurant where you eat surrounded by exotic super cars, I leant my briefcase against a Lamborghini!



Good thing you leant it against the cheapo car bro 



nbp said:


> Excellent, thank you sir!
> 
> I am in Phoenix, right around the corner, kinda.  I am going to the Barrett Jackson auto auction, hoping to see some cool cars too. oo:



Don't even worry about the auction, just call these people up and while you're at it, get me one too http://www.pagani.com/huayra/default.aspx



NonSenCe said:


> <-eating a crêpe.. 4th going down the hatch.



I love crepes bro. What did you put on them? I had some in sweden years ago with shrimp. It was amazing and that's where I had the
crepes suzettes afterwards 

Now, who do I need to sleep with to get my share of the chutney?

Alright boys, someone message me and tell me who I need to pay, how much 'n all that.

Thank you brother Noggin


----------



## guiri

By the way, here's one for you beer lovers http://www.mrconservative.com/2012/01/tax-system-explained-beer/

..and just for the record, beer goes great with sammiches!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I am in Phoenix, right around the corner, kinda.  I am going to the Barrett Jackson auto auction, hoping to see some cool cars too. oo:



Ok, this is neat, check this out.

I used to tell my wife (x) that I always thought it was weird when something happened that would be considered coincidence and she always used to think
I'm retarded for it.

Well, tonight, I go to a buddy's house and guess what's on tv (he normally mostly watches nature shows)? The car auction and I go, cool, a buddy of
mine's there.

That is too cool.

Hey, did you see the silver GTO (blue engine)? It was gorgeous dude.

How much did the Testarossa sell for?

Loved that big box truck from 45 or something. Trez cool!

So, whatcha doin' in Phoenix?

I was gonna ask if you've been to this place but it seems it's in Vegas and not in Phoenix which is what I remembered... http://www.heartattackgrill.com/index.php?page=the-menu

Maybe it was one of it's competitors site that I saw... http://www.heartattackgrill.com/index.php?page=franchise


----------



## dudemar

I know this is about tasty sandwiches, but for laughs I have to put up a few gross ones:

Natto sandwich on toasted bread. This was my brother's favorite.

Tangwich. On Married... with Children Al Bundy always ate one.

American cheese with hot cocoa powder and butterscotch drops. Idk, I just thought of that last one lol.


----------



## guiri

Hehehe


----------



## Kestrel

Memo to self: Hot chocolate + Kahlua = goodness.

OK folks, carry on.


----------



## dudemar

Kestrel said:


> Memo to self: Hot chocolate + Kahlua = goodness.
> 
> OK folks, carry on.



Don't want to go _too_ OT, but Kahlua + Bailey's = pretty good.

Yes, let's.


----------



## guiri

BOTH sound good. 

I was traveling, many years ago and I think was in the US and both some kind of liquor made by Hiram Walker (always remember that part). Man that stuff was good.
Used to take small sips till I ran out some time later. Never did find it anywhere else. May have to look for it again...well, found it but it seems that not only did they
change the design of the bottles which is to be expected but the one I liked isn't there anymore. Sucks!

I think mine was chocolate/mint.

Just to stay on topic, Bailey's goes amazingly well with fried almonds (with salt). Incredible stuff.


----------



## dudemar

Speaking of drinks, does anyone remember Clearly Canadian? It's the sparkly stuff in those odd shaped bottles. Went great with hoagies, I think my favorite was raspberry flavor. Too bad it's not very popular anymore.


----------



## guiri

Oooh, sounds delicious. Never had it but I love sparkling $hit. Even have my own fountain machine/s at home so I can drink carbonated water.

Got several for sale if anyone wants one 

http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/7808805/homepage/name/homepage.jpg?type=sn

One of the absolutely coolest things I've ever bought


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Now, who do I need to sleep with to get my share of the chutney?
> 
> Alright boys, someone message me and tell me who I need to pay, how much 'n all that.
> 
> Thank you brother Noggin



PM sent to you dude. 




guiri said:


> Ok, this is neat, check this out.
> 
> I used to tell my wife (x) that I always thought it was weird when something happened that would be considered coincidence and she always used to think
> I'm retarded for it.
> 
> Well, tonight, I go to a buddy's house and guess what's on tv (he normally mostly watches nature shows)? The car auction and I go, cool, a buddy of
> mine's there.
> 
> That is too cool.
> 
> Hey, did you see the silver GTO (blue engine)? It was gorgeous dude.
> 
> How much did the Testarossa sell for?
> 
> Loved that big box truck from 45 or something. Trez cool!
> 
> So, whatcha doin' in Phoenix?
> 
> I was gonna ask if you've been to this place but it seems it's in Vegas and not in Phoenix which is what I remembered... http://www.heartattackgrill.com/index.php?page=the-menu
> 
> Maybe it was one of it's competitors site that I saw... http://www.heartattackgrill.com/index.php?page=franchise



We were in Scottsdale going to the Barrett Jackson and Russo and Steel auto auctions. There are hundreds of cars at B/J that go on the block over a few days. We only watched some actually sell, and then walked through the tents to look at all the stuff that was there. And doing some sightseeing and eating as well. And some drinking. I had to visit a couple microbreweries in the area and have a few pints to honor the local artisans. :naughty: My appreciation for excellent beer continues to grow as I make my own and continue to learn all what goes into it. 



Kestrel said:


> Memo to self: Hot chocolate + Kahlua = goodness.
> 
> OK folks, carry on.



Anything + Kahlua = Goodness

A little local company recently started making this stuff called RumChata. I don't know if it is showing up anywhere else but our area of WI yet, but if you find it, BUY IT! It's real horchata and rum. It's like boozey liquid french toast; it's amazing alone or on deserts, or on your toothbrush, or anywhere.  



dudemar said:


> Don't want to go _too_ OT, but Kahlua + Bailey's = pretty good.
> 
> Yes, let's.



Basically, anything food related and even some non-food stuff is on topic around here. 



dudemar said:


> Speaking of drinks, does anyone remember Clearly Canadian? It's the sparkly stuff in those odd shaped bottles. Went great with hoagies, I think my favorite was raspberry flavor. Too bad it's not very popular anymore.



I liked that drink too, really refreshing. Thanks for the reminder, I am going to have to look for it one of these days.


----------



## guiri

PM replied to bro 

I'm gettin' chutney, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah...

Hey, if you find that raspberry water, let me know where and maybe I can find it locally.


----------



## Meganoggin

Here's the first of my Vegas food pics, a $6 burger, quite nice, but the sheer size of it made it difficult to eat without it ending up all over my fingers and face!


----------



## dudemar

This sandwich was probably already mentioned by another poster, but today I'm going to try a peanut butter and chocolate chip sandwich. Throw it on a pan and let it all melt. Not sure if I should toast the bread first. 

That Vegas burger looks tasty! Speaking of burgers, I tried Five Guys recently and In-n-Out doesn't have anything on 'em! Huge burgers and you can put as many extras as you want. Love the cajun fries.


----------



## guiri

(In response to Nogg's post...)

Geez! That's a tall order 

I was make a comment here but pretty much I'll get spanked for it so I won't.

Are yall not amazed at my self control?

Where are the rest of the stooges by the way? This is unacceptable!


----------



## NonSenCe

i would toast it ever so lightly before hand.. but only way to know which is better is by doing it both ways and then eat them!  

vegas burger looks pretty good for the price (to me that sounds cheap for such of custom burger of that size.. but i bet it still has that vegas price on top.) 

had a chance to go to vegas when i spent couple months in california in my youth in language course, 1995 i think it was.. but chose against it as i heard that if i would of gotten to play the games i wouldnt of been allowed to keep my winnings (they said one needs to be 21 to have the right to play and keep the money) so i decided not to go to the trip. and back then i wasnt even a gambler i became few years later. (gladly thats over too) i just saw no point going just to ooh and aah the glitter of las vegas and not having a chance to be a millionare. so i skipped the trip and took couple of the brasilian girls with me and went to small custom car show instead.. eye candy on both arms. felt like a king walking around there. explained the girls about why old cars are cool. other one didnt get it but the other was all over them (heard later that back home she bought an buick from late 50s) and plus saw cool cars and talked briefly to couple famous calikustom builders (john d´agostino atleast). 

------------
just basic sandwiches here nothing cool and interesting..

lasagne ..tried to do one out of dry pulver stuff.. it was edible but nowhere near as good as the one you make from scratch. but saves a ton of work. maybe i will try it again when i dont have the time to do it right way. it was ok enough.

went thru lidls store last night.. looked at ..well basically on every item they sold.. i was hunting the mango chutney.. and no. they dont stock it here. like i presumed before too.. now i know for sure as i slowly walked by scanning all shelves. hahah.

was also looking for their lsd nimh batteries but they didnt have any anymore.. and was supposed to buy their frozen lasagne but as i just ate home made i ended not buying it.. did get their dark shokolate.. but i forgot which one you guys said is the good one.. there was several options for +70% chokos so i randomly took one. (havent tried it yet)

i did find mango chutney from other supermarket by accident, but i left that on the shelf too.. its not the same thing. hahah. 

im on mars bar binge again.. saw a ten-pack sold for couple euros and they were super-new and gooey good.. not discounted because they are aging product.. so i had to buy second set of ten.. and now im having one or two mars a day. hahah. 

-----
update: the girl called "x" is moving to another town soon. she got better job offer there couple days ago. 

sad to see her go but its what she wants to do. (town she lived before, and she likes it better) and i know the friendship will become just casual email/facebook/text version from now on then.. we are not going to see each other anymore as casually as it was possible now.. unless either one puts real effort to meet. so basically as she moves, we maybe see each other realistically maybe once a year anymore. (same with other friends of mine whom have moved to other towns.. see them only rarely.)

------


----------



## guiri

dudemar said:


> This sandwich was probably already mentioned by another poster, but today I'm going to try a peanut butter and chocolate chip sandwich. Throw it on a pan and let it all melt. Not sure if I should toast the bread first.
> 
> That Vegas burger looks tasty! Speaking of burgers, I tried Five Guys recently and In-n-Out doesn't have anything on 'em! Huge burgers and you can put as many extras as you want. Love the cajun fries.



When you put it in a pan, would it not get toasted anyway?

Fives guys DO have great burgers


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, maybe the x chick leaving is a good thing. That way you won't have to pine for her n' all...I'm just sayin'

Me, if I can't have something, I'd rather not be around it. Makes life easier


----------



## Kestrel

Sorry to rain on anybody's parade but I went over to the dark side this evening and had a 12" Subway sandwich (Spicy Italian) for dinner.
Pretty convenient and still a great deal even though they increased the price from $5 to $5.75, those bums.


----------



## guiri

Nah, that counts. I like their buffalo chicken with lots of ranch. Great stuff


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri said:


> Nonsence, maybe the x chick leaving is a good thing. That way you won't have to pine for her n' all...I'm just sayin'
> 
> Me, if I can't have something, I'd rather not be around it. Makes life easier



i agree on this. better away, than near by. 
and i have been keeping myself "away" already for a while to adjust and keep myself de-attached. 

------ 
about them subway sandwiches. i have only had them couple times but to me they feel nothing special, decent tasting toppings but the subway itself seemed tasteless in comparison to the "normal" breads we have in stores. so they always made me consider them as overpriced sandwiches. hahah. (even if they are cheaper and better than other premade sandwiches one can buy from cafes etc. so makes no sense!) and yes they have couple stores here in my town aswell, they are everywhere.. but.. they are hard to reach for me. hahah. they are in middle of town.. i hardly ever go to the center as there is nothing for me there to shop for. might be different if they were in places i visit.. hahah.

weird fact: there is 3 subways in my hometown, and only one mcdonalds! (seems like the macD cant compete against the"big" finnish hamburger chain here.. hesburger with 8 places.)

but i really wish they would open burger king here.. i just like their burgers best of the ones i have tried in main chains in usa too. (but burgerking knows the competition over here is different than in elsewhere in world i suppose.. everywhere else they compete against macD, here they would be competing against a company that is over running the macd here, the "local" hesburger, by about two hese places against one mcdonalds, nad rumour has it mcd is not making profit here, but hesburger is.)

------


----------



## dudemar

guiri said:


> When you put it in a pan, would it not get toasted anyway?
> 
> Fives guys DO have great burgers



I was thinking that, but if I throw the bread in the toaster first the inside of the sammich will stay a little crunchy too. I guess I have to try both ways to find out!


----------



## NonSenCe

that was my thinking too.. if toasted (fried) only on one side the other side of the toast feels too soft and mushy.. thats why i tried to suggest having it toasted very lightly in advance and then have the pan do the rest of the colour on one side. 

i just had french toast ( i think thats the name of them.. breads dipped into eggs and fried) and then i had second set that i removed most of the the middle of the bread and dunked an egg inside so its like fried egg inside of the bread. (not dunking them in egg before hand just placed them on frying pan and dunked the egg into the hole) so i had one set for sweet type (french) with apple jam, and other set for salt.. and b.pepper. -great way to use bread that is going old..


----------



## Meganoggin

Another vegas picture, chips and dips....


----------



## dudemar

Those are some tasty looking Mexican crisps!




guiri said:


> Fives guys DO have great burgers



Five Guys... cue Homer gargle.

I always go all the way with jalapenos and bbq sauce. Next time I'm going crazy and getting all the possible toppings! I can't get enough of their cajun fries. Next time I'm getting a large all to myself!!!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> i agree on this. better away, than near by.
> and i have been keeping myself "away" already for a while to adjust and keep myself de-attached.
> 
> ------
> about them subway sandwiches. i have only had them couple times but to me they feel nothing special, decent tasting toppings but the subway itself seemed tasteless in comparison to the "normal" breads we have in stores. so they always made me consider them as overpriced sandwiches. hahah. (even if they are cheaper and better than other premade sandwiches one can buy from cafes etc. so makes no sense!) and yes they have couple stores here in my town aswell, they are everywhere.. but.. they are hard to reach for me. hahah. they are in middle of town.. i hardly ever go to the center as there is nothing for me there to shop for. might be different if they were in places i visit.. hahah.
> 
> weird fact: there is 3 subways in my hometown, and only one mcdonalds! (seems like the macD cant compete against the"big" finnish hamburger chain here.. hesburger with 8 places.)
> 
> but i really wish they would open burger king here.. i just like their burgers best of the ones i have tried in main chains in usa too. (but burgerking knows the competition over here is different than in elsewhere in world i suppose.. everywhere else they compete against macD, here they would be competing against a company that is over running the macd here, the "local" hesburger, by about two hese places against one mcdonalds, nad rumour has it mcd is not making profit here, but hesburger is.)
> 
> ------



Good man (on the x thing). I'm happy you're doing this. Maybe this is a good thing. She might miss you as hell but if not, I think this is better in the long run.

Subway like everything is like I say, "you have to pick your battles"
By that I mean that most places have SOMETHING good, you just have to know what it is. I've eaten out so many times around here, I pretty much know what every place has that is good
and many of them know me now and what I want.

McD is poop in my opinion and I've really only enjoyed it when I lived in Sweden and they had something called McFeast. I liked that and they would cook it just right.
Here in the US they pretty much refuse to make anything the way you want, always using the excuse that it's against their policy, they can't do it or whatever.
I actually tried the McRib a few months ago and I like it, but out of the 15 times I've ordered it, they've gotten it right only a couple and the ONLY thing I've
asked them to do is NO pickles and a shitload of onions. You'd think that any moron would understand that but NO.

As for Burger King, I'm a bit of an expert there as I've been hanging out at my local BK for sometimes up to 6 hours a day and often sitting inside AFTER closing and sometimes even 
after the drive through was closed. BK in the US and the rest of the world are very different. Do not doubt me when I say that I've eaten BK in probably 5 countries or more
and every time, I've had better burgers in Europe than the US and this from an American chain.
It has to do with ONE thing only and it is willingness to go out of their way and do it correctly.
The best ones I've had (and I've always eaten the double whopper or now, the triple whopper) was in Malaga Spain and they were made by this chick
that later became one of their managers. She made the most amazing double whopper and damn do I miss her.
I even gave her a gift before leaving Spain to come over here 

For those who still eat at BK in the US, IF you buy something there, make sure you order it OFF the broiler. That means they'll cook it fresh.
This is especially important near closing time as they turn the broiler off a couple of hours (or more) before closing time so they have time
to clean it. What they do (and they do this during the day too) is cook a bunch of meat and it's sitting in these bins under heat and of course
they get dry.





dudemar said:


> I was thinking that, but if I throw the bread in the toaster first the inside of the sammich will stay a little crunchy too. I guess I have to try both ways to find out!



Atta boy! 



NonSenCe said:


> i just had french toast ( i think thats the name of them.. breads dipped into eggs and fried) and then i had second set that i removed most of the the middle of the bread and dunked an egg inside so its like fried egg inside of the bread. (not dunking them in egg before hand just placed them on frying pan and dunked the egg into the hole) so i had one set for sweet type (french) with apple jam, and other set for salt.. and b.pepper. -great way to use bread that is going old..



Interesting idea with the bread with a hole. As for french toast, next time, try mixing a little milk with the eggs and buy the thickest, fluffiest bread slices you can find. Here in the US I use wonderbread. Really thick and fluffy.

I then dunk them really well in the mixture and make sure they REALLY soak in the eggs and milk and then I cook them on very high heat so they're done on the outside but still mushy inside.
Maybe a bit gross but I love it. They're juicy as hell 





Meganoggin said:


> Another vegas picture, chips and dips....



Dude, I just had mexican last night with one of our local cops. Cool. 



dudemar said:


> I always go all the way with jalapenos and bbq sauce. Next time I'm going crazy and getting all the possible toppings! I can't get enough of their cajun fries. Next time I'm getting a large all to myself!!!



I get jalapenos too 

Me and a buddy once ate there and I got fries for HIM and he thought they were for me so he got some too and dude, we wound up with a couple of pounds of damn fries.
Had to take the rest to my dogs 

========================

I would also like to officially say that Nogg being a man of his word, brought us Chutney from back home. nbp has his and mine is on its way and our brother Nogg refused
to take money.

*Sniff* I'm touched bro and I really appreciate it.

Like I said, let us know if you need something from here anytime. 

This is one of the coolest things on the web. Cool people. I've asked people for help on the web and I've had people ask me.
When I see people in the forums complaining that some companies don't send overseas, I never understand why they simply
don't approach someone in the forum and ask them to get it for them.
People are so scared they might lose a bit of money.
Oh well. Like I said, I'm thrilled. Thank you little brother


----------



## Meganoggin

Mexican bean burrito noms from Vegas. 






Enjoy the chutney guys, where is march for the tasting notes?


----------



## NonSenCe

hah.. that is the way i do them.. little milk or cream with eggs. and dunkem till they are too soggy for fingers to lift.. gotta to use the spatula. 

and about them slices.. i make my own right from the french baguette loaf so an inch is about thinnest i do ever.. hahah so on these, they all were over 4cm thick .thats 1.5" minimum. (dont really like presliced bread, they are convinient but if i want flavour i buy them whole) normally i make my bread slices wider or as wide as the blade of the knife i use to cut it. 

today: broth. sausages, potatoes, vegetables (carrot and pea and corn), little macaroni. (was going to do it with ground meat but ended up making meat pasties.. just rice and meat and spices as filling this time)

tomorrow: broth again.. and them pasties.. and if im still hungry i will just have a sandwich with baloney/meatwurst.


----------



## guiri

Nogg, he'll be here as soon as we post our opinions, I'm sure, ESPECIALLY if one of us dares NOT to like it 

Nonsence, that's my man. Gotta have'em gooey


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> Mexican bean burrito noms from Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the chutney guys, where is march for the tasting notes?


Haven't been to Mexico or anywhere on the American continent ... I will stick to Europe (including Egypt , Turkey etc).

In the process of updating the kitchen ... Apparently it needed to be done ... Samsung Fridge / Freezer is coming on Friday ... Over two metres high which is good as "her indoors" won't be able to reach the top shelf ... All my chutneys and cheeses will go nicely on the top shelf along with my chocolate (also from Lidls) ... Didn't realise how much these appliances cost ... Could have had a nice holiday for that price.

At least we will be able to have more stuff available to eat in that size of fridge / freezer ... A dead body would fit in with room to spare ... Don't get any ideas as I've already thought of it ... Anyway , there will be mega space for all my chutneys on the unreachable (for her) top shelf instead of just one of each plus a spare of each as in the little old fridge ... I can now have several of each type which is good , as it means that there will be more space left then in the wall cupboards for tinned stuff ... The next shelf down will be beers , though that is in dispute at the moment ... Can't understand her attitude , as a fridge / freezer is more economic to run if it is full of food and drinks.

I will have a couple of beers and a couple of cheese and Lidles Mango Chutney sandwiches later as it is hard work cutting work-surfaces and moving kitchen units about (to fit the new Fridge-freezer in) ... I'm getting hungry now.

I did have a break this morning to take the dog out then back home for a nice coffee plus a Kit-Kat Chunky and some Milk Chocolate Brazils (small 175 gram packet).

Life isn'r all bad.
.


----------



## Meganoggin

March, it sounds like you have purchased an American style fridge freezer? Don't feel bad, we have one too with an ice dispenser and chilled water and jolly magnificent it is too!


----------



## march.brown

Meganoggin said:


> March, it sounds like you have purchased an American style fridge freezer? Don't feel bad, we have one too with an ice dispenser and chilled water and jolly magnificent it is too!


It only has one fridge door and one freezer door , so I don't think that it is an American style ... Doesn't have a chilled water dispenser (she didn't want one) though it has a sort of ice cube dispenser that flips out the cubes when you pull a lever ... Fridge / freezer is 201cm high by 60cm wide and 67cm deep ... 9 cubic feet fridge and 4 cubic feet freezer ... Much bigger than the under counter ones we had , particularly the fridge ... It is a Samsung RL60GGEIH ... I didn't realise that Samsung made kitchen appliances ... Our old LCD TV was a Samsung (now with No.1 Daughter) as we went for a 46" 3D Sony.

The unit is coming some time on Friday , so I suppose we will have to wait till Saturday before the big switch-on ... Since it has a lot of electronic things , I took out the five year guarantee ... I've never done this before , but this time I thought I'd do it just in case ... It is the mosr expensive electrical appliance that I've ever bought ... Actually she paid for it ; I only bought the extended guarantee ... I thought that was the fair thing to do ... Damn , I'm good to that woman.
.


----------



## guiri

Well, I have to give it to March. He may be old and ugly (this last bit is an assumption so if you're beautiful, I sincerely apologize March) but that chutney is some good $hit.

I got mine today!

Thanks Nogg and Nick

As for the fridge. I have a bottom freezer Amana which is around 18 cubic feet total but it's always full.
I was gonna get something like this last year but didn't do it as I was getting low on money
http://www.lg.com/us/appliances/refrigerators/LG-french-4-door-refrigerator-LMX28987ST.jsp
This is what you need March

There are some models where the ice maker is so thin that you still have shelves on the inside of the door where the ice maker is.
Trez cool!

Here you go. Click on GALLERY and look at the pic of the fridge with both doors open
http://www.samsung.com/us/appliances/refrigerators/RF4287HARS/XAA-gallery


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> had a chance to go to vegas when i spent couple months in california in my youth in language course, 1995 i think it was.. but chose against it as i heard that if i would of gotten to play the games i wouldnt of been allowed to keep my winnings (they said one needs to be 21 to have the right to play and keep the money) so i decided not to go to the trip. and back then i wasnt even a gambler i became few years later. (gladly thats over too) i just saw no point going just to ooh and aah the glitter of las vegas and not having a chance to be a millionare. so i skipped the trip and took couple of the brasilian girls with me and went to small custom car show instead.. eye candy on both arms. felt like a king walking around there. explained the girls about why old cars are cool. other one didnt get it but the other was all over them (heard later that back home she bought an buick from late 50s) and plus saw cool cars and talked briefly to couple famous calikustom builders (john d´agostino atleast).
> 
> ------------
> update: the girl called "x" is moving to another town soon. she got better job offer there couple days ago.
> 
> sad to see her go but its what she wants to do. (town she lived before, and she likes it better) and i know the friendship will become just casual email/facebook/text version from now on then.. we are not going to see each other anymore as casually as it was possible now.. unless either one puts real effort to meet. so basically as she moves, we maybe see each other realistically maybe once a year anymore. (same with other friends of mine whom have moved to other towns.. see them only rarely.)
> 
> ------



Two Brazilian chicks?! How many zeros is that? I've only ever hung out with maybe a gazillion girls, a brazilian must be way more!! 

PS: Pics or it didn't happen. :naughty:

Sorry about your girl. :sad: Odd as it may seems, I actually agree with that knucklehead below. :shrug: It might be easier if you don't see her...

Or she'll decide after being away for awhile that she really misses you and she might want to come visit more. Who knows? Either way, it's probably easier than it is now. 



guiri said:


> Nonsence, maybe the x chick leaving is a good thing. That way you won't have to pine for her n' all...I'm just sayin'
> 
> Me, if I can't have something, I'd rather not be around it. Makes life easier






Kestrel said:


> Sorry to rain on anybody's parade but I went over to the dark side this evening and had a 12" Subway sandwich (Spicy Italian) for dinner.
> Pretty convenient and still a great deal even though they increased the price from $5 to $5.75, those bums.



Everything at Subway tastes the same. I just call it Subway Flavor. The colors and textures change but it all is the same. If you don't believe me, send your buddy to stand in the store for two minutes and then smell his jacket when he comes out. He will be completely saturated in the odor of the canned Subway Flavor. Every single store is like that. Jimmy John's blows the doors off 'Way. 



dudemar said:


> This sandwich was probably already mentioned by another poster, but today I'm going to try a peanut butter and chocolate chip sandwich. Throw it on a pan and let it all melt. Not sure if I should toast the bread first.
> 
> That Vegas burger looks tasty! Speaking of burgers, I tried Five Guys recently and In-n-Out doesn't have anything on 'em! Huge burgers and you can put as many extras as you want. Love the cajun fries.



Five Guys.... 

Great burgers, sick amount of fries! My first experience there, me and two buddies, all of us in our early twenties, could not finish one large order of fries; they put the burgers in the bag and then practically filled it to the top with french fries! Had to be at least two pounds of fries in the bag. 



Meganoggin said:


> Enjoy the chutney guys, where is march for the tasting notes?



Thank you again Noggin! :bow: That was way cool of you to bring us the goodies, man. You are a premium guy. :thumbsup:

March, what am I all supposed to put this chutney on? I need some suggestions, or you're out of this thread. :nana:


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Odd as it may seems, I actually agree with that knucklehead below.




Someone call me?




nbp said:


> Thank you again Noggin! :bow: That was way cool of you to bring us the goodies, man. You are a premium guy. :thumbsup:




Dat be da truth man!



nbp said:


> March, what am I all supposed to put this chutney on? I need some suggestions, or you're out of this thread. :nana:




Considering I was so rudely abused, I've got a great suggestion what to put that chutney on.....Wait! It's a family forum....damn!


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> March, what am I all supposed to put this chutney on? I need some suggestions, or you're out of this thread. :nana:


 My Wife reckons that I put it on everything except ice-cream and chocolate biscuits ... She is definitely right about the ice cream ... Can't say about anything else as Lidls Mango Chutney does seem to go with most things ... 
It's just a matter of taste .





.


----------



## Meganoggin

Chutney goes well with a mature (sharp) cheddar cheese.

You can also have it as a side to go with a curry or on a poppadom - see here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papadum


----------



## nbp

I tried the chutney on a little cheese sandwich today. Not too bad. It's much better than the chutney I bought before. Although I think it is not quite as good as the one my friend got at the Indian grocery store. That one was really good! That I spread on the naan bread quite happily, and munched away. I will have to procure some more naan bread and perhaps some aged cheddar from Bieri's Cheese to use this chutney with. 

Or put it on lasagna like march.... :thinking:


----------



## guiri

Sharp cheese sounds like a mofo. Cheese and sweet stuff is good anyway. Damn, I may have to go and rustle up a piece of cheese from the store.

By the way, I took in a very cool dog that was wandering around the store the day before yesterday and had been there for several hours.
Let's see if I can find the owner. Took her to the vet but no micro chip. There's a surprise in this area., No one cares.
They also think she's pregnant. Now, I would spay her and abort the pups with it as it is still very early but it's $175 bucks which I don't
have but if I don't and the owners are found and THEY don't do it 'cause here, again, they don't give a damn. They'll have a litter of pups
which will usually be given away to just anyone and they'll wind up either tied up in the back yard or being used as fighting bait.


----------



## nbp

It's a cruel world, and unfortunately you can't save every suffering thing. If you think it's bad how people treat animals, you should see how they treat each other. Animals are more humane sometimes. :sigh:

Cheese.


----------



## guiri

Animals are way more humane than people and like someone said, the more I get to know people, the more I like my dogs.

It still sucks because you can abuse animals and get away with it but if you do it with people, you go to jail for a long time.
It's just not right that we have the RIGHT to do so.

Anyway, I just got myself some sharp cheddar but although it was good stuff, the chutney overpowered it so it wasn't as
cool as I thought.

Not like deep fried camembert with cloudberry jam. Has anyone tried this?
Very popular in Sweden and I think cloudberries only grow in northern scandinavia or something.

As for this being a food related post, not only did I mention the food, but most animals are also edible. Nuff said!


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Not like deep fried camembert with cloudberry jam. Has anyone tried this?
> Very popular in Sweden and I think cloudberries only grow in northern scandinavia or something.


 I had Reindeer with Snowberries in Stockholm ... At least I think they were called Snowberries ... It was like a red jam , but it's a long time ago since I was there and my memory isn't that good now ... Actually it wasn't that good then either , but I remember that alcoholic beverages were expensive in Sweden ... Good job I took a litre of Remy and a litre of single malt with me ... I was only there for a week , so luckily I didn't have to buy much extra..


----------



## march.brown

nbp said:


> I tried the chutney on a little cheese sandwich today. Not too bad. It's much better than the chutney I bought before. Although I think it is not quite as good as the one my friend got at the Indian grocery store. That one was really good! That I spread on the naan bread quite happily, and munched away. I will have to procure some more naan bread and perhaps some aged cheddar from Bieri's Cheese to use this chutney with.
> 
> Or put it on lasagna like march.... :thinking:


My sandwiches are more like "Lidls Mango Chutney Sandwiches" with some thick slices of vintage Cheddar to make the sandwich thicker ... Sort of "more body" to the bite ... I always use a good bread with lots of bits in it ... Gotta go now , it's nearly elevensies ... Time for a couple of Kit-Kat Chunky bars with my black coffee ... I don't take milk or sugar in my coffee 'cos it's fattening.
.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I had Reindeer with Snowberries in Stockholm ... At least I think they were called Snowberries ... It was like a red jam , but it's a long time ago since I was there and my memory isn't that good now ... Actually it wasn't that good then either , but I remember that alcoholic beverages were expensive in Sweden ... Good job I took a litre of Remy and a litre of single malt with me ... I was only there for a week , so luckily I didn't have to buy much extra..



Reindeer...cheese...hmm, not quite the same 

It was probably lingonberries if they were red.

Liquor is high as hell in sweden

Good thinking on avoiding the fattening stuff in coffee


----------



## nbp

Got some 4 yr. cheddar today. Now to assemble some sort of chutney/cheddar sandwich....


----------



## guiri

Some sort of? Sounds kinda scary when you put it like that, hehehe


----------



## nbp

I don't really know the proper way for this one other than bread, cheese, chutney. So it'll be some sort of sandwich, though maybe not the sort I'm supposed to make. 

Tomorrow is soup and grilled cheese sandwiches for lunch. :rock: Love grilled cheese sandwiches!!!!


----------



## guiri

What you puttin' on the grilled cheese?

Hey, I posted on another forum about the cameras because they have REGIONAL forums over there which makes things easier.
Gotten help there before.

So, where is our Finnish friend? Why the hell is he not awake at this time and participating?

Slacker! Nonsence, WAKE UP!!!! 

Come to think of it, March is retired ain't he? His a$$ needs to be in here too. It's not like he needs the sleep. He has chutney!


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Come to think of it, March is retired ain't he? His a$$ needs to be in here too. It's not like he needs the sleep. He has chutney!


On the 28th of February at 1600hrs , I will have been retired for 18 years ... My first day of freedom was my Birthday (March 1st.) ... Just realised that I will be 74 on March 1st 2012 ... 

At a party last night , I was told to act my age ... Who the heck wants to act 74 ? ... Must keep a few Helium-filled balloons available to make my voice sound younger ... It worked last night and caused much hilarity ... Even the other (sobre) restaurant users were laughing , as were our party of eleven ... I only had the mixed grill (small 23 ounce) plu afters and a bottle of red wine.
.


----------



## guiri

Ok, well at least you have an excuse for getting up late.

I like the sound of the 23 ounce grill


----------



## guiri

As a couple of the guys here know, I'm on the lookout for a new camera and I just came to think of a guy that posts in another forum I'm member of.
This guy likes to eat as much as we do and many of his posts are about food. Seems he's out eating all the time.
Anyway, just for the hell of it, I thought I'd post a link to one of his threads with a bunch of food pics.
I wanna hang out with this guy 

We should invite him to go with us when we decide to violate DM's kitchen 

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1042&message=40386132


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Ok, well at least you have an excuse for getting up late.
> 
> I like the sound of the 23 ounce grill


I was actually up very early ... Woken by a telephone call at 0745hrs to say the new Fridge-freezer would be there in an hour ... They were on time and it is now in situ and working ... I asked the guys if the fridge-freezer should be left for a few hours before switching on and they said no need as it has been upright all the time ... So just checking that the fridge runs at +3C and that the freezer runs at -18C ... Seems OK.

Gotta get loads more stuff to put in as it is bigger than the old ones ... No hardship for me as the re-stocking is her job ... I just do the driving , loading and unloading.

It will be good to get back to normal mornings with a minimum of 0830hrs waking (preferably 0900) to let the dog out the back.

p.s. The 23 ounce wasn't really very big ... It was the biggest that they did and unfortunately the chicken was on the bone which probably accounts for me having to have a large knickerbocker glory for afters ... I did help some others out with their leftovers ... Some of the guys in our party are what I call "picky eaters" ... They must be on diets or something ... You can't leave piles of chips in the serving dishes ... It's rude.

Reminds me of the time I went out to a Chinese restaurant with my very first Wife and her Mother and Sister ... I had a curry with fried rice and had finished it before the others were even half-way through theirs ... I ordered another curry and the waiter said "shall I set another place for your guest ?" ... "It's for me" I said "I'm hungry" ... He came back with a bigger curry so I ate it ... The other three didn't finish their meals , so I helped out there too ... As I put my knife and fork down , there was lots of cheering and clapping ... All the waiters and cooks were standing in a line and applauding me ... The manager shook my hand and I had the second curry for free ... Every time I went back to that restaurant , I was given a bigger meal ...

That Mother-in-Law never let me forget that meal ... Strange woman.
.


----------



## guiri

You're a real trooper March.

Mind you, that never happens to me although I probably sacrifice myself just like you do


----------



## NonSenCe

me awake at my time 9 am? only if i have not slept yet! hahah. 

im nocturnal. i always have. i hate waking up early in morning. i am in lousy mood then. because i cant fall asleep early, i might try and try for weeks to adjust my inner clock but i cant.. i end up staying up late.. waking up couple hours later, going grumpy and little sleep all day, have a several hour long nap in evening and then stay awake till dawn and sleep couple hours and then waking up grumpy.. the cyckle is horrible! i just am not a morning person. never was, and doubt i ever will. 

but i sure love to sleep long time. the time when i do that is just odd.

my normal rythm is waking up at 2pm and falling to sleep at 5-6am.. i work only part time, almost solely in evening shift. going to work around 4 or 5 pm and getting out at 10-11pm. (only times i work at mornings is if i am subbing for someone who is sick/away) 

the job sucks, the paycheck is even worse, so i counted that i cant really make that much more money per month, if i work 8 hours a day in mornings, in comparison to average 5 hours (with evening/night shift extras) that i work in evenings. (sometimes longer sometimes less.. i got a good gig where i can go to work kinda when i want in evening and stay as long as i like.. go per my mood and energy level.. hahah)

so i decided that i rather sleep well every night/day, and work in the evening/night. i am happy to trade few hundred dollars every month to good night sleeps of every single day. and another hundred is easily given away so that i can take fridays off if i so want.. so 3 day weekends and 4 days of not full-time evening shifts. i get by, never have enough money to do anything or buy anything but atleast the work dont feel like a chore to me. its just something i do to have something to do and to get just a little more money than in unenployed line.


if the paycheck is good, i would trade good night sleeps for it. but for this hourly rate, i just do the minimum i need, just to get by. and enjoy rest of my free time. 

------------
wonder if dm51 has already been fooled to thinking that we have forgotten to raid his place..
---------

food related matter: these bananas that i have now have millions of bananaflies.. the last 2 purchases didnt have any, the 3dr before that had hudreds of flies.

-----

im still pissed off of yesterday.. my car froze up. (-22 degrees celcious, 8 f) alot but still tolerable i thought. pissed off because i bought a new antifreeze gauge/meter just this fall, to check that my cars antifreeze fluid levels are high enough.. and the meter/gauge said -35c. "good. thats enough here" i thought and was happy. 

until yesterday when it dipped into -25 or something (when i woke up it was -22) and the car was frozen up. started it up, started to drive to work.. few hundred meters/yards away i look at temp gauge going up steadily thinking "cool its warming up nicely now. i guess the block heater thing works".. half a mile after, i see the temp beeing in warm section and proceed to take my gloves off. only to see the heater does not push warm air out, even if the temperature is in "normal driving temp".. nope, ice cold air. "poop" so i turn back and go home before it boils and overheats. 

so i left the car home and loaned a car to go to work for few hours. and then as i got back home, i put some inhouse- extraheaters running into the car (one blowing thru the radiator into enginebay and another inside the car to warm up the heater core) and changed some of the iceslushy fluids out of the overflow reservoir and added raw antifreeze.. (it was ok antifreeze up to -18c or so.. as thats the highest we have had so far, but now that it got colder it turned into poisonous version of green slushy drink) 

i then started the car to warm it up and to have the new antifreeze to move around the block meltin and mixin to old liquids. went inside to warm myself up with cup of hot chokolate. went outside drove the car around the block to melt it all the way and changed the antifreeze again from the collector/reservoir.

(man i wish i had a warm garage to work on these but no.. outside in freeze, if i had a garage i would of left it there to melt and then taken all the fluids out trhu the radiator emptying plug and engine block plug.) 

..on 3rd drive around the neighbourhood it finally opened up so that heat came inside too. (the heater core was frozen up, the engine fluids worked ok after 1st try) so i just swapped the reservoir liquids once more and drove around the city while again to get the fluids mixed in the heater, engine and reservoir. 

then i decided to call it quits for the night and parked the car. 2-3 am or so it was.. have not tried it today yet. i just woke up 2 hours ago. (its 3.50pm now my time)

gonna send and angry report to the company selling junk antifreeze metering device to me. -35 my *** if it froze up in -22 that is WAY too much tolerance! 
---


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> As a couple of the guys here know, I'm on the lookout for a new camera.


 I used to do a lot of photography ... I specialised in Macro-photography and lectured a couple of times at the local Technical College on the subject plus gave a few talks to local Camera clubs ... Snag was that they didn't want to bother with the mathematics of it , effective aperture calculations etc ... Very simple maths really.

Anyway , I used Olympus OM1 and OM2n cameras with the Olympus bellows and their excellent macro lenses and their T32 flash guns ... With off-the-film metering , the results were superb ... With their 20mm lens , I could get over 15X magnification ... Anyway , I got rid of all the Olympus gear and went for digital cameras instead ... I now use a Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ1 pocket camera instead of an SLR ... It has a 10X optical zoom and has a DC Vario Elmerit Leica Lens ... It does everything that I now need in a camera ... I don't regret going digital at all and it is so easy to carry about.

The only fault that I can find is that if the sun is behind me , the screen is hard to see ... I bought a Delkin eFilm DU2.5" flip-out viewer which does shield the screen a bit to make it easier to view.

It depends what you want the camera for ... Some guys want an SLR as it looks better ... Sort of Male jewelry ... I would buy the latest version of my camera , but in all fairness I don't need anything better than the old one ... Maybe one day though.

Good luck in your new camera ; there's a lot of choice out there.
.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> my car froze up. (-22 degrees celcious, 8 f)


That is cold ! ... We have had (for South Wales) a very, very cold evening ... Last night dropped to -9C ... Good job I wasn't going out today , as I don't have all the thermal coats to wear ... 

I have a weather station thingy in the garden plus a couple of max-min thermometers as well ... I had to go out to read the max-mins as I didn't believe the weather station readout of minus nine ... Even the dog didn't take long to spend his penny ... I half expected to see him come in with a yellow icicle attatched , but he was OK.

I must check my coolant SG to see if it is still OK ... Its due for a service and an MOT in a couple of weeks , so I will ask the garage guy to test it.

Good luck with your coolant.
.


----------



## NonSenCe

i got myself a new pocket digicamera as xmaspresent.. fujifilm f500 or 550exr.. (the one without gps.. so its f500 i think) its cool item.. way too nice and complicated for me, the previous one i had was cheapest a cheap electronic store sold 3-4years ago so this i quite a jump.. especially in speed of taking photos. (never mind all of the options in the menus) 

its been too long time since i learned to use the canon rebel/eos 500 or something like that with all of its special modes (film camera it was) forgot all of the cool things but this thing seems to have similar menu and modes too.. and the roundy round button on top feels familiar. 

i chose the fuji over the canon ixus 220 basically because of the longer zoom. (my mom wanted a camera for xmas so i bought her the 220 because it was so tiny and nice features like slo mo movies and full hd movies too.) but i kinda felt it to be too small for me to hold and shoot comfortably and i wanted more zoom. and as the time crunch was on ..week before xmas.. i had to choose.. panasonic lumixs were sold out btw, nikon s9100 was other option but it was so much more than the fuji so i decided to save other peoples money.. olympus sz-20 or sz-30mr were others but once again more expensive.. canon powershot 230 were sold out, canon ixus 230 were also sold out. 

and when i was in one store i gave up the last canon ixus 300 (that i already had in my hand) to a little girl whom wanted it for her xmas present.. i had picked it up while before and was just checking other cameras and memorycards as the kid came in with her cute mom and i heard them talking with each other that "sorry honey, they are all out, it was a sale price im so sorry, i think we need to go and get some other camera" etc.. so as i didnt NEED need it..i decided to make the girl happy and gave them the camera "merry xmas, i will buy something else" and walked off before they got a real chance to react.. hah.. later in parking lot they did wave happily to me. its the little things that make ones day.


----------



## Meganoggin

Last of the Vegas food pics, this was breakfast most mornings, a Denver omelette with added cheese and jalapeño chillis. Yum.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> im nocturnal. i always have



Dude, just like me. I stay up and sleep all day. Everyone that knows me know that if they see me in the morning, I've been up all night 




NonSenCe said:


> so i decided that i rather sleep well every night/day, and work in the evening/night. i am happy to trade few hundred dollars every month to good night sleeps of every single day. and another hundred is easily given away so that i can take fridays off if i so want.. so 3 day weekends and 4 days of not full-time evening shifts. i get by, never have enough money to do anything or buy anything but atleast the work dont feel like a chore to me. its just something i do to have something to do and to get just a little more money than in unenployed line.



Yeah, working is over rated. I see people her in the US that have two and even three jobs and still have nothing to show for it.
Spending a lot of money (yes, I over spend too), having a bunch of kids and then having to work several jobs and still barely making it.
Mind you, none of my business but I personally don't get it.
Back home, the way it WAS at least was, 1.5 kid per family. One car in the family and everything in the house is paid for.
Little or no debts and everyone has one job.

I couldn't live like that. Going from job to job and never having time for anything. I have plenty of time now and no money
but at least I have a choice.

------------


NonSenCe said:


> wonder if dm51 has already been fooled to thinking that we have forgotten to raid his place..



Yeah, I shouldn't have said something. Now I've alerted/reminded him. Damn!




NonSenCe said:


> food related matter: these bananas that i have now have millions of bananaflies.. the last 2 purchases didnt have any, the 3dr before that had hudreds of flies.



Like March would say. Flies are proteins and proteins are good for you.



NonSenCe said:


> gonna send and angry report to the company selling junk antifreeze metering device to me. -35 my *** if it froze up in -22 that is WAY too much tolerance!
> ---



I agree. Way too much tolerance 

It could be worse. You could have been like me, totally ignorant of such things and not had a clue what to do. At least you knew what was going on. Me, I would have blown the engine


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Last of the Vegas food pics, this was breakfast most mornings, a Denver omelette with added cheese and jalapeño chillis. Yum.



I love a good omelette or however you spell it. Spellcheak's freaking out so I guess we're wrong 

Hey, when are heading back home?

Thanks again for the lovely chutney


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I used to do a lot of photography ... I specialised in Macro-photography and lectured a couple of times at the local Technical College on the subject plus gave a few talks to local Camera clubs ... Snag was that they didn't want to bother with the mathematics of it , effective aperture calculations etc ... Very simple maths really.
> 
> Anyway , I used Olympus OM1 and OM2n cameras with the Olympus bellows and their excellent macro lenses and their T32 flash guns ... With off-the-film metering , the results were superb ... With their 20mm lens , I could get over 15X magnification ... Anyway , I got rid of all the Olympus gear and went for digital cameras instead ... I now use a Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ1 pocket camera instead of an SLR ... It has a 10X optical zoom and has a DC Vario Elmerit Leica Lens ... It does everything that I now need in a camera ... I don't regret going digital at all and it is so easy to carry about.
> 
> The only fault that I can find is that if the sun is behind me , the screen is hard to see ... I bought a Delkin eFilm DU2.5" flip-out viewer which does shield the screen a bit to make it easier to view.
> 
> It depends what you want the camera for ... Some guys want an SLR as it looks better ... Sort of Male jewelry ... I would buy the latest version of my camera , but in all fairness I don't need anything better than the old one ... Maybe one day though.
> 
> Good luck in your new camera ; there's a lot of choice out there.
> .



Thanks. I've already tried the camera I want and frankly, I want something else but can't afford the $6k price tag for the body only.

I had a couple of D3's a few years ago but had to sell them to pay bills. 

I started out a bunch of years ago and I actually had a great talent and eye for it. I know it sounds like bragging but considering I now SUCK and have no clue what I'm doing, I think I can do that.
I USED to be good at this stuff.

My dad showed me how to use his Russian, all manual camera when I was around 10. We were in Tunisia on vacation and I said show me how to do this. He took a few minutes to explain the aperture,
shutter speed and ASA/DIN thing and I grasped it, no problem.

My first film I shot, I shot in outdoor and indoor conditions and I remember that except for one or two frames, everything was correctly exposed and by the way, NO light meter.

I had a great eye for light and also started shooting a lot of night pictures. Problem was, film was optimized for speeds from 1 sec to 1/1000 sec and anything beyond that
caused something called reciprocity failure. You had to compensate for loss in sensitivity or rather. If your meter told you, you needed to expose for 10 mins, you had to expose
much longer because the film got less and less sensitive at longer exposures.

My first night shot was in Utah. I shot a branch with red leaves sitting in a pepsi bottle on a window sill. I woke up to go and take a leak and saw the moonlight illuminating
this and it looked cool. I could NOT see any color in the leaves. I took a good while to figure/estimate the exposure (again, no meter as the meter I HAD was not even close
to sensitive enough for the moonlight) and finally shot it at 3 hours and 20 mins. Exposure is perfect and it looks like it's shot in the morning or something AND, because film,
UNLIKE the eyes, can COLLECT light so to speak, you could actually see the colors of the leaves as the moonlight, lit them up. Still one of my favorite pics.

I later decided to buy an exposure meter that measured as low as -7 ev which is pretty damn low and that's when things started going down hill.
I kinda lost the eye/feel for it and eventually I stopped shooting.
The longest exposure I've taken is six hours. Middle of the night with Kodachrome 25 and f11 I think.

I even shot with a Sinar view camera at 4x5" measuring the light at the subject and then calculating the extension of the bellows and yes, I still
have some pics to show from those days.
All my originals are lost but I have some enlargements still.

The shot on the right was taken at ASA 1600 I think (or 3200) and shot at night with only street light.
Lighter spot in the face was from her makeup mirror which I had her hold so it would light the face up a bit.
http://www.1stchoicemonroe.com/images/anna-lena.htm
Shot with Canon F1-N and the famous and spectacular 85/1.2L

Just sold my Sony a55 and will get a Sony Nex-5n because I can shoot old, manual focus lenses which are GOOD and cheap.
I don't need autofocus or auto exposure as I always shoot in manual mode anyway AND, I don't trust the damn autofocus.

So far, I've bought the adapter ring to fit old canon lenses to the camera. Now all I need is a camera and lenses 

Am I approaching this in the right order? 

By the way, some of my current shots. I did NOT shoot the wedding and biker pics. I bought them so that I would have something
to show and hopefully find a few customers. http://www.georgepics.com/




march.brown said:


> That is cold ! ... We have had (for South Wales) a very, very cold evening ... Last night dropped to -9C ... Good job I wasn't going out today , as I don't have all the thermal coats to wear ...
> 
> I have a weather station thingy in the garden plus a couple of max-min thermometers as well ... I had to go out to read the max-mins as I didn't believe the weather station readout of minus nine ... Even the dog didn't take long to spend his penny ... I half expected to see him come in with a yellow icicle attatched , but he was OK.
> 
> I must check my coolant SG to see if it is still OK ... Its due for a service and an MOT in a couple of weeks , so I will ask the garage guy to test it.
> 
> Good luck with your coolant.
> .



Years ago, when I lived up in northern Sweden (close to the arctic circle), we moved further south but one day decided to go back and visit.
We visited some friends and while the ol' folks talked, I told them I was walking into town to see how things looked as it had been a few years
since we moved.

Well, I normally like the cold but this day, it was so damn cold that I had to go from apartment building to next building to warm up. Every 1000 feet or so.

It was -37 celsius (actually around -37 F or so) with almost storm force winds and although up there, it's cold BUT dry, THIS day it was F'ing cold.




NonSenCe said:


> and when i was in one store i gave up the last canon ixus 300 (that i already had in my hand) to a little girl whom wanted it for her xmas present.. i had picked it up while before and was just checking other cameras and memorycards as the kid came in with her cute mom and i heard them talking with each other that "sorry honey, they are all out, it was a sale price im so sorry, i think we need to go and get some other camera" etc.. so as i didnt NEED need it..i decided to make the girl happy and gave them the camera "merry xmas, i will buy something else" and walked off before they got a real chance to react.. hah.. later in parking lot they did wave happily to me. its the little things that make ones day.



Nonsence, you're a real mensch!


----------



## guiri

Well, found a camera. Now all I have to do is find someone in San Antonio, TX to pick it up for me


----------



## Acid87

I'm bbbaaaaaacccccckkkkkkkk!!!

How have my food brothers been? I've got some interesting food stories to share in time. Today I've been very Scottish on my first morning back home. Square sliced Lorne sausage x2 and a nice cup of tea. Massively jet lagged but ready for a day in the pub.


----------



## guiri

Welcome back lil' bro. We wait impatiently for the food stories.

While you were out playing around, Nogg managed to bring me and Nick some chutney. Naturally, mine's already gone. 
Unlike my little brother Nick, I am a man of course and eat like one.

He's still trying to wear his down 

Go Nick, go Nick..

I'd post some cheerleader pics but I might get in trouble


----------



## NonSenCe

cheerleaders.. yes please. 

that reminds me.. superbowl!

just thinking if i should continue the old tradition i have had: ordered a specific pizza.. ok who am i kidding.. two pizzas, from one specific pizzeria.. to eat during the evening night and morning.. i hardly ever order from there anymore regularly, because they are bit overpriced and most times when i do get their pizza it feels a bit dry and "empty". but i have been going there on superbowl sunday for atleast 10 years.. this year i believe i might buy the pizzas from somewhere else.

and yea time difference sucks.. the kickoff is about 1.30am my time.. and ends sometime after 6am i suppose.

-------------
welcome back acid hope you had good time.

--------------
hmm what else od i need for superbowl watch.. hmm.. chokolate, need more, marabou choko it will be. chips, normally i dont do chips but cheesedoodles do belong to the "tradition". maybe i get those too. drinks are good. yeah.. pizza and chokolate.. that i need to go and buy. 

-----
guiri.. when owning a car one should know atleast basics what to watch out and keep an eye with.. and do the basic checks regularly or before taking off for any longer trip .. simplified: check and refill fluid levels and air pressures on tyres etc) and keep an eye on the gauges and lights for any marks of something going wrong when driving around. 

i have needed to learn these basics as i never have enough money to buy a good new car, and have it maintained by some mechanic, most things i gotta do myself or with friends help.. i drive cheap junkers, but they are all mine. they all have been bought with cash (literally) in full. (old saying of mine, if you dont have afford to buy it then and there, you really cannot afford it) and because the cars are cheap old and junk, they do need fixing up time to time. (my current car is the newest of bunch.. its from 92! new decade! hah.. all my other user cars have been from 1986/88/89 ..plus my 60s "hobby"/summercar.) 


my liquid hassle/work with the car antifreeze seemed to work. (emptying part of it and adding new) it looks like it is working allright now again. (the temperature did ease up today tho.. its only -12c or so now.. and little snow coming down) next week will try to find someone whom has more accurate antifreezemeter to check what is the real number now.

-----
not sure if bananaflies are worth it.. i think the amount of protein i get from them is too little when compared the amount of hunting it takes to catch them. and yes. leaving a slice of banana inside my mouth for extended times to work as flytrap is proven to be bad plan. i forget what i was doing, and eat the banana.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> and yes. leaving a slice of banana inside my mouth for extended times to work as flytrap is proven to be bad plan. i forget what i was doing, and eat the banana.





Trust me, fixin' cars is not my thing but like I said, I'm glad that YOU know how to do it


----------



## Meganoggin

Acid, I hope you have plenty of pictures?

George, you have eaten a whole jar of chutney already? Perhaps you are March's love child? He said he used to travel a lot...


----------



## guiri

What can I say, the man has had some influence on me and the jar was tiny.

I'd like to complain about that by the way and possibly get my money back.

Are there grounds for a lawsuit here?


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri: lawsuit.. not likely.. best if you settle it out of court. i think a second jar would be good compensation for YOUR troubles. you know, all the wait for it to arrive and then forced to eat it too.. (not to mention who knows when it was bought or how fresh it really was.. possible hazardous to your health!) 

i think you still need to settle for refill.  

-------

nice superbowl.. nailbiter it was. pizza cheezedoodles and cocacola kept me entertained. (didnt open the chokolate, was too full to eat it). 

giants wont because they got lucky few times and kept brady off the field long time. and that they were able to find new playmakers when their superstars were covered.. something patriots werent able to do. gronk injury kept him basically as decoy only. giants kept vilfork in control but exposed to the linebacker rusher, giants d-line couldnt get enough pressure on brady all the time. he had hours to throw and find a free man when giants only tried to pressure with linemen. you know what happens then.. he tosses it to welker for gain of 8 who is doing zigzags running routes from sideline to sideline until brady sees him. hahhah. in my mind better, more versatile team won this time. but by all counts it was really tight game.

last touch down i would like to call "half-assed td". (pats intentionally giving the room to run thru, and bradshaw trying to stop before line and then falling on his *** for td)


----------



## guiri

I think you're right on the lawsuit. Don't want to get too greedy there :devil:


----------



## nbp

Made a sandwich today: bread, mayo on one piece, chutney on the other, 4 yr. cheddar, lettuce. Turned out fairly well, I think. I still have plenty of chutney left though, unlike Georgi. :hahaha:


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp, that reminds me of my effort on the weekend;

9-grain bread, whole egg mayo, 36-month aged cheddar, triple smoked ham and sweet mustard pickle.

Yum


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I still have plenty of chutney left though, unlike Georgi. :hahaha:



That's right, rub it in dude... 

Nick, did I ask you if you knew anyone in Sacramento, CA?


----------



## guiri

mvyrmnd said:


> nbp, that reminds me of my effort on the weekend;
> 
> 9-grain bread, whole egg mayo, 36-month aged cheddar, triple smoked ham and sweet mustard pickle.
> 
> Yum



Sounds like a lot of good stuff on there 

Hey, is Nogg still in the US of A?


----------



## Meganoggin

No. I'm back home.

9 Grain bread sounds nice...


----------



## guiri

Well, did you enjoy yourself?

Did you hear about the upcoming law suit?


----------



## nbp

Oh, I forgot to tell you guys about the burger I had last Saturday at a restaurant I had never been to before. Big thick juicy patty on a tasty roll, but get this, the patty was topped with a fried egg over-easy, Gruyere cheese and garlic mayo.  That was really really good. Accented with truffle fries...fries made with truffle oil. I used them to soak up the yolky goodness that dripped from my burger. Yup, I'd eat that one again. I love those types of cheeses on burgers. Bring on the bleu! 

Then Sunday I had chimichangas at a Mexican place by my house. I like that they make you three small chimis instead of a huge one. Each one is a little bigger than a Twinkie, so you can just pick 'em up and eat them with your fingers. Love me some chimis. :rock:

Then today, I made little cold-cut sliders for lunch. Mayo, spicy dijon mustard, Boar's head turkey and Havarti, and lettuce on mini pretzel rolls. I LOVE PRETZEL ROLLS!!!!!!!! If you have never had one, get some post haste. Awesome!! They make really tasty sandwiches, or else you can scoop hummus or pesto or something yummy with them. 

DM51, you getting all this? Tell your lovely wife to slide some pretzel rolls through the grub slot in your cube. :nana: 

Here's a quick pic for size comparison. They were so cute and little and delightful. They took longer to make than to eat, haha.


----------



## nbp

mvyrmnd said:


> nbp, that reminds me of my effort on the weekend;
> 
> 9-grain bread, whole egg mayo, 36-month aged cheddar, triple smoked ham and sweet mustard pickle.
> 
> Yum




That sounds awesome! Have you ever had a Cuban sandwich? That'd be right up your alley. :naughty: 



guiri said:


> That's right, rub it in dude...
> 
> Nick, did I ask you if you knew anyone in Sacramento, CA?



No you didn't...and no I don't. 



Meganoggin said:


> No. I'm back home.
> 
> 9 Grain bread sounds nice...



Welcome home! Errr..wait. :thinking:


----------



## guiri

Dude, that burger with the eggs sounds great. Damn, now I'm hungry again.

I've gained almost all the weight I lost while not knowing I was a diabetic and prolly
abused the hell out of my body. 

I'm an idiot!! 

But yall prolly knew that already... :sigh:B

By the way, just as I found someone in Sacramento, the dude that has the camera I want to buy tells me
he's in STOCKTON and he wont' drive to sacramento to meet my buddy. I wasn't paying enough for the 
camera he thought (for him to drive). Damn!

Sold my wolf eyes boxer to a dude in Cardiff by the way. Just shipped it today


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri.. did i miss it or did you mention what camera are you buying then?

-----
weird thing about butter that i always wonder..
why is it that if i keep the butter on the table in summer time.. not sitting in the direct sunlight etc. it will go all horrible and yellowy yucky mess in no time. (room temperature beeing 22-23celcious)

but in winter time the same blob of butter can be there for lot longer times.. several days and it is still ok. in the shade and room temp still beeing the same 22c. 

*i know one should keep the butter in cooler.. but lazy is, lazy does, i hate the butter that is too hard to spread, and i am always in rush when i make a sandwich so i cant wait an hour for the butter to soften up. so i rather keep it on the table "at ready" (winter time.. summertime i have to chuck it into the fridge because it will go to that sickly yellow foul mess too quickly)

i cant figure it out why the butter goes bad faster in summer.. same temperature, not in sunlight, same brands of butter.

------


----------



## guiri

Dunno but this is the one... http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonynex5n/

ANyone know anyone reliable in Philadelphia? Still trying to find one and they're all outside of NC 

Reason I want this one nonsence is because I can put pretty much any brand lens on it with
a simple adapter and shoot manually and focus manually.

I've tried one and it's trez cool

Are you SURE the temperature is the same in the room in the winter and summer. It FEELS the same but may not be.

ALso, quit screwing around and get yourself some Swedish BREGOTT and be done with it. Always soft and real butter.
ALso, I really like the Lätt o Lagom. My favorite spread/margarine


----------



## NonSenCe

me beeing bored and getting odd ideas and such.. i actually have had a thermometer few times on the plate i kept the butter in. to verify the same temperature. hahah 

----
that camera looks good. i definately like that good size handgrip and still tiny frame. and yeah, ability to mix and match existing lenses is always good. 
versatility is key.

loved that dpreview site btw.. it helped me alot when trying to figure out which camera i should/would/could choose as my present. (especially after i learned to see how their ratings go and deducted the "liked among users" points out of equation.. the pick they offer 1st hand might not be anything that super good compared to the 5th place finisher. like in everything.. one needs to "read the results and re-calculate them based by their own demands". 

----

today.. peasoup with pork chops. + real rye bread.. maybe even hard crisp bread as its "supposed to be eaten with".. wasa knäckebröd.


----------



## guiri

By the way peeps, my mom told me that it's around 30-40 below zero (C and F) in northern sweden 

Nonsence, where do you live?

Hey, when I was in school in Sweden, we'd get something they call meat soup. Soup with taters and some chunks of meat, very nice stuff and I used
to love to dip my crisp bread with butter in the soup. Loved it 

So, have you tried that swedish butter or margarine? Give it a shot. I bet you can find it in Koskenkorva land

Yeah, camera is cool and I look forward to playing around with older lenses with it


----------



## NonSenCe

_edit: ok now that i wrote the third reply it shows my first.. this one.. weird..
_
west coast. (look at the map of the gulf of botnia and you see the dip in shoreline towards east, thats the town) temperatures not that bad here.. its been below -30 up north and east.. over here we maxed out at -25 or so.. now -10 or so.. and should ease little more next couple days.

we have similar margarene here i bet.. (not suprised if it sold here under different name) i know i have had it on my trips in sweden. but butter is better. 

-----
as a side note off topic.. zeesus rockauto.com has increased its shipping prices in few years.. i was looking into brake parts and they started to ask 180dollars just for the s/h. pads and calibers only. didnt bother cheking how much rotors would of added on top. (it used to be lot cheaper to get them shipped before)

thought about upgrading my 60s cars front drum brakes into disc brakes. (with scarebird conversion kit) now i need to re think it.. and check what kind of prices they ask for them parts here. or forget the upgrade.


----------



## NonSenCe

third time in last 14 hours that i try to reply on this post.. it allows me to write and send but nothing shows up.

okkkk.. the swedish margarene.. i know how it tastes, i have had it in trips to sweden.. and i wouldnt be suprised if they would offer very similar or exactly same product here but under different name. but.. still.. butter is better 

----
meat soup ahuh.. i believe its broth like thing. (meat chunks, peeled potatoes, carrot chunks, salt and black pepper and water.. let it simmer and enjoy.. simple food for simple people like me. hahaha) 
----

yeah its been below -30c up north and east.. but down here in west coast it maxed out on that -25c this time. now it has eased up to -4c or so.. and its supposed to stay like this for most of next week atleast. i like. (no too cold, not too warm, snow wont melt and then freeze up to make seriuosly slippery ice everywhere.. about best winter temperature it is hahah.)

and where i live: west coast.. look at the gulf of bothnia between swedes and us.. see the widest part of it.. the dip in shoreline towards east.. thats the town i live at. 

---
home made sandwich buns out of the oven.. almost too hot to hold but butter melts like a charm.


----------



## guiri

That's nice, written explanation. Don't work for me, sorry. Of course, the name of the town would have been SOOO much easier considering I can easily search for it.

Home made bread rocks. I used to bake my own in Sweden but that was then and I don't remember how or what I did. Sucks! 

I like real butter but to me it's a bit too heavy and I can only eat so much. Also, it tastes better when it's cold but you can't spread it.
When you CAN spread it, it doesn't taste as good 

You know that if you ever need anything from the states, let me know.

Mind you, I doubt I can ship something to you cheaper than a company can 'cause they get better prices (don't know if that's true for the us post though)
but again, if there's anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## booky

I usually make some pretty tasty sandwiches when i'm drunk on Sam Adams beer.

One of my favorites was a Spam, fried egg, cheddar, pickled jalapeno slices, yellow mustard and chipotle tabasco on some 9 grain bread.

So good! But then again, I get the munchies when I drink. So maybe I was just really hungry.


----------



## guiri

Well, in my professional opinion (professional eater) and considering I hate mustard and 
I don't think Spam looks appealing, I'm thinking it's the munchies


----------



## NonSenCe

spam.. shivers --yuck.. horriblll memories! during my army stint we had couple weeks of live round training up north in middle of nowhere forest.. (artillery, forward observer i think is the title in english) and i was too hurt to participate in beginning.. so i was assigned for few days to kitchen/mess duty.. helping the kitchen people making all foods for the soldiers.. breakfast lunch and dinner.. for those that werent doing the MRE thing.. some units did mre others were fed "well" hahah.. and ofcourse that "helping" meant cutting all vegetables peeling potatoes etc.. but most horrible was opening up hundreds of cans of spam.. and dropping that yucky sickly mess out of it.. and then chopping it even pieces/cubes.. yucky job! and the stench of the fat/lard sticks on the uniform! if i recall right i was 4 days in kitchen and they made us do something out of that yucky spam on two of the days. since then, i havent touched spam. it still gives me nightmares! i was actually happy to hear that i get to go back to normal duties in the end of the week.. hahah.. 

me beeing cryptic so only those whom really need or want to know will check the town up, backfired i see. hahah.

and there are plenty things i might want to get but those selling it are asking too much for postages. (and its hard to believe that it would cost 170dollars to ship the brake calibers etc via usps. i think they want to use some fedex etc) if i recall right they asked 35 dollars for just the springs and maintenance set for drumbrakes.. and thru ebay someone offered to send the same for 19dollars.. and i believe when the package would arrive here it would say 7.90$ on the sticker.. (same thing has happened with some of the nfl-jerseys i bought from states.)


----------



## guiri

Hell, I'm not THAT interested and again, my problem is reading comprehension so I had no idea about what you were describing.

ANyway, here's the way shipping works. You have two options basically, US Mail which by the way sucks and it may not get there
and if it doesn't, it'll be a pain in the *** to get your money back and tracking/tracing sucks, OR, 
Fedex, UPS and so on, but, they usually cost more, AND, there is a customs brokerage fee which YOU pay.
The Post has that built in as they have their own customs department. That's where the difference is.

HOWEVER, if these companies don't want to ship regular post and you want something or want to check it out,
do this. Contact the seller and ask him how much the SHIPPING weight is and the DIMENSIONS of the package
and let me know and I'll ask my local post office how much to ship it.

Also, if I ship, I'll declare whatever value you want and label it gift. HOWEVER, keep also in mind the cost
to ship it to ME which in the US is usually not very high depending on the company.

For low cost items, this is pointless but for more expensive stuff OR, stuff that you can't find over there
this can help and I'll be happy to help.

Now, another thing is that the Post is much more sensitive to weight of packages and they charge you
pretty much by the gram so a heavy item would be expensive. I just sent my Wolf Eyes Boxer to england
at 3pounds of weight for $25.

Break calipers would be much heavier wouldn't they?

Maybe you should do like the Flintstones and break with your feet? I'm just sayin'


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Break calipers would be much heavier wouldn't they?





Probably 10 lbs a piece x however many he needs, either 2 or 4. So, yeah, heavy.


----------



## guiri

Yeah, he don't wanna do that over USPS...

Nonsence, keep in mind that whatever price they quote you on fedex or ups, WILL more than likely incur another
fee for the customs broker which would be 50 bucks and since they won't fiddle with the claimed value
there will be customs and tax on top of whatever you buy and tax I'm sure, just like in Sweden is very high.


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah.. death and taxes. gotta pay the customs fee and taxes for the shipping charges too! that sucks. i get it, if i pay duties etc from the item but both item and s/h price total.. and they run about 17-25%.. so if they ask 170 dollars for shipping.. so just the shipping actually will cost me over 200$. seriously nuts! (if item or items including their s/h stickers stay under something like 70$ i dont have to pay any taxes or duties of the items.. so that somehow also has become my aesthetic limit for each edc item i carry.. 70 or under. hahah.)

yeah. the shipping inside the usa seems to be often either free or under 8 dollars.. but overseas they have seriously pumped up prices especially on slightlu heavier items.

im used to that shipping FROM here to overseas is expensive, but now.. it seems its not that bad anymore.. 30 kilos max weight (65 pounds or so) to usa about 162 dollars!
and yeah the 170dollar sh charge of rockauto.com was only for brakepads and calibers (around 20 pounds i belive and that would cost me about 75 dollars to ship). weird. its is like they have traded places in few years.

-----
hey food related thing to add right in middle of random rambling and ranting.. had carelian stew and mashed potatoes. you know to throw dem mods off course. hahah.
and had bad tasting banana.. too "flour" like.. made me thirsty as it felt like it clinged inside my mouth.. (reminded me of some other fruit that is bananalike but isnt banana but more "food" like thing.. cant recall its name now.. 

------ 

i will try to see what kind of prices do they offer over here over the counter. sometimes they suprise positively. (got plenty of time before i must decide.. its heart of winter 
now.. and the car is only for summer time.. so it will be 2 months atleast before i can think of going out and under it to tinker with it, as the snow has melted away.) was gonna upgrade them drums into discs if it would of been around 400-500dollars total.. but adapter itself is about 240$ (with taxes) the brake parts them selves were like 30dollars or so but shippin price just kills it. 

small things one cant get from here or get them shipped here are the ones which are good deals.. (most things one can get if one spends time shopping around, google is fiendish friend sometimes) one place that used to have neat trinkets and doodads for sale, countycomm.com btu they didnt send overseas.. not sure if they have changed policy since. 

---
more food things. i wish we would have those milk cans/jugs i saw and drank when in america.. those half gallon or something see thru plastic jugs.. wide mouth.. total awesome feeling gulping milk from one to ones thirst. (yeah i think milk is great drink to quench thirst) it felt dirty and awesome at the same time to gulp from one of those straight out of the nozzle/spout.. hahahah. (not a thing i would do if there are other people whom might take milk out of the can after me.. but if im alone.. and i know i will finish it.. i might drink it straight out of the cart.. (not when i eat something.. then i use a mug of some sort.. but as drinking for thirst ..straight out of carton is decadently cool sometimes. 

and yea i drink alot of milk. (1-2 liters a day) 

----
the town = Pori.

----

having toblerone chokolate atm.


----------



## guiri

Pori, huh? Way down in the south. Do you ever fish in the Patusjärvi lake?

I think in Sweden, you pay customs and tax on the shipping price too or something.

Bananas...I think you may be talking about PLANTAINS

I'm still looking for someone to pick up the camera for me in Philadelphia but can't find anyone
so I'm guessing I'll miss this one too 
Damn country's too big. Sometimes, that's not a good thing 

I stopped drinking milk 45 years ago. I can't stand regular milk.
Love buttermilk but not regular milk.

Toblerone is some good $hit bro.

I once bought this huge 5kg Toblerone from a souvenir shop at the Cologne train station.

Thing must have been 20-30" long.

It as a trip going into the movies in Sweden with this thing under my arm and people
freaking out. One day some dude said that it was fake. Shut him up when I started
braking off triangles the size of bread slices, hehhhe

Oops, here you go 








http://www.swiss-memories.ch/shop/U...b7b00dfe5f3db69d60376943&w=1280&h=738#Ziel311

Apparently, they made one that weighs 102kg too http://www.toblerone.ch/history/schoggifest2010?sc_lang=de-ch


----------



## nbp

MMMMMMM..chocolatey goodness.


----------



## guiri

Big enough for ya Nick?


----------



## NonSenCe

and she is rather pretty too. 

yeah.. having one of those oversized chokos would be rather cool.. *hug your chokolate once a day* would be SOOO much more better.. the chokolate bar would be big enough to feel like its "hugging back"! wow! hahahah

-------
patusjärvi? oh..right, palusjärvi. and no i have never fished there. i dont fish that much anymore . but if i do, i fish on the river, and its delta for better word (the mouth of the river).. and sometimes on the sea. (the delta is more my area, as my parents summer cottage is located there.) its connected directly to the sea. part of the shoreline, but it hardly ever gets any salty water because of the river.


----------



## guiri

So, what kind of fish do you catch and is there a lot of fish there?

I love fishing AND eating fish


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Big enough for ya Nick?



I'll take one of each.


----------



## NonSenCe

mostly just pike and perch. and yeah. there is plenty fish livin there.. around the cottage they are rather small in size (shallow waters ..big like deeper waters) 

but its great mating ground, for instance pike comes there to mate, so then one could basically row a boat next to them and pick them up by hand.. hahah. and anytime during the summer if the water is really low, one can easily see the wake or the backfin of all bigger than 2 kilos.. biggest i have got few dozen yards away from the porch (with net) was over 7kilos (15lbs) but most pikes living there are more like 1-3 kilograms (young pikes hunting the small pray that likes to eat there). 

best fish: the one you caught half an hour before, gutted, salted and its now getting grilled on the open fire in frying pan. (tiny perch maybe)


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I'll take one of each.



You can't handle that much chocolate bro and yes, I DO mean both


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, love perch bro. Used to fish for it with bobber/cork. Love to watch them pull that thing under 

http://www.google.se/search?tbm=isc...=3394l4281l0l4793l6l6l0l0l0l0l198l678l2.4l6l0


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah.. good way to spend/waste time.. fishing for fun with one of those cork bobblers.. 

ahh.. summer memories: sitting by the water feet dug into sand/mud ankle deep in water.. in the evening sun.. all laid back and no where to go.. and casually keeping eye on that bobbler time to time.. kinda hoping it wont move.. as then you are supposed to do something about it. hahah. its better just just relax there in the sun just sipping your favorite favorite cold drink. be it beer soda or what ever.. just be. do nuthing. relax and enjoy. 

i normally do that couple times a summer.. just drive up to cottage on my own, sit there for few hours (sometimes intentionally "forgetting" to put a worm in the hook.. those pesky fish wont bother you then) 


---
anyone done any ice fishing? 
you know.. drilling a hole in few feet thick ice.. drop hook and line in and wait for the bite while you freez your butt out there. hahah. 

used to do that more often in winter time.. but havent been in few years.. maybe this year when ice is still thick but sun starts to warm you up..

---

damn those perches in pictures are monster sized! hah. fighting one of that size aint fun anymore. hah. they are tiny up at our little cove. palm sized or smaller. kinda 3 bite size after grilling. (hungry man does one with one or two hahah)


----------



## guiri

Damn nonsence, you're a friggin' poet 

I think those perch are american and everything's bigger here 

I've done ice fishing, very cool actually 

Sitting in the summer fishing huh? What? No mosquitoes?

In northern sweden they'd eat you alive 

My mom said that last year was really bad with the mosquitoes


----------



## guiri

By the way, Nogg, how you doin' and is Acid back yet? My memory is shot but I don't remember getting any 
asian food pics


----------



## Meganoggin

I'm here. I'm fine.

I don't remember seeing any of Acid's picture either....


----------



## NonSenCe

and happy valentines day to you guys. (over here its more like friends day ..it is named as such.. not so love focused)

there might be few mosquitoes but not bad.. and it was easy last year here on the mosquitos.. the weather was so that they didnt breed well. and ofcourse there is the repellents to use.

yeah, pictures of the asian girl are still missing..


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I'm here. I'm fine.
> 
> I don't remember seeing any of Acid's picture either....



If he keeps this up, he'll be on the hit list too, right after DM.

Is he back home?


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> and happy valentines day to you guys. (over here its more like friends day ..it is named as such.. not so love focused)
> 
> there might be few mosquitoes but not bad.. and it was easy last year here on the mosquitos.. the weather was so that they didnt breed well. and ofcourse there is the repellents to use.
> 
> yeah, pictures of the asian girl are still missing..



I know what happened with the skeeters (southern for mosquitoes) Nonsence, they all went to Sweden


----------



## Acid87

Guys I am home! I'm safe and didn't have to get the UK government to swap me for any Vietcong prisoners. I've not uploaded any photos yet because I'm lazy. Ive put them on Facebook which probably doesn't help but hey it's a start.

How is everyone?

I had some nice food away some interesting meats. Snake, water buffalo, frogs, pigeon and maybe a four legged animal that barks called sparky. Apart from that it was noodle soup called Fu gai. The gai is just chicken I think bo was beef can't remember the spelling etc.

I promise I'll get back on this soon. Just been a bit busy since coming back. I've been teaching all the new starts at my work how to stop themselves killing customers.

Steven


----------



## guiri

Killing customers should be allowed. I bet it'd relieve tension like a mofo


----------



## Acid87

guiri said:


> Killing customers should be allowed. I bet it'd relieve tension like a mofo



Only problem is the paper work afterwards....


----------



## guiri

Nah, if everyone keeps quiet, that's not a problem


----------



## NonSenCe

it seems my fever induced reply has either disappeared or i never sent it.. hahah.

oh well.. maybe for the better.. it was bout excavators and caustic things. 

----
american (style) apple pie.. vanilla custard.. DELICIOUS!

that as dessert on top of the salty kind of crepes (rice, meat, bell peppers, mushrooms, etc as filling)

...feel like i had some lighter version of food porn.. hahah.


----------



## guiri

Food porn? You got my attention.

As for posting stuff while messed up in the head, don't feel bad, I've done that enough times 

Hope you is feeling better by the way (that is in the sentence is a bit local talk, I don't want you thinking I'm stoopid).

Speaking of excavators, check this out... http://singularityhub.com/2012/02/1...es-his-basement-using-rc-trucks-over-7-years/

As for flashlight addiction, check this post out that I replied to in another forum...find my responses further down 

http://www.kindleboards.com/index.php/topic,104481.0.html

Also, look at this persons response 
*ayuryogini*


----------



## Kestrel

NonSenCe said:


> anyone done any ice fishing?
> you know.. drilling a hole in few feet thick ice.. drop hook and line in and wait for the bite while you freez your butt out there. hahah.



Drilling a hole in the ice, the heck with that. My dad would use a chainsaw. 

Just checking in on you folks. Ice fishing is cool since it's still food I guess. No catch & release for this thread, it has to be catch & eat fish sandwiches, lol.

Edit:


guiri said:


> Bananas...I think you may be talking about PLANTAINS



OK, you made me dig up one of my Costa Rica pics. Everything on that dish was just amazing, particularly the fried plantain, really really really good.


----------



## guiri

Rest assured bro that if it's edible AND if it's a size that'll fill me up, it ain't goin' back in the water.

I put my fish in buckets with water and by the end of the fishing, if there's not enough to fill me up or
if I catch them and they're very small, they go back in, otherwise, they're going in, but in my stomach!

As for drilling a hole in the ice, I think most of these people have a powered auger/drill


----------



## Meganoggin

Hmmm Costa Rica eh? Food looks good.


----------



## guiri

It does and lotsa fruit too 

You can't tell by looking at me but I love fruit


----------



## NonSenCe

fruits are like mild tasting candy. so they are good. i like them too. but like always my tastes are simple.. gimme a banana and this gorilla is happy for a while. 

---
about size issues.. guiri, you beeing on the hefty side also, where do/did you shop your clothes btw? i keep finding all the sizes here as "too small for (over)grown men like me". 

currently i am specifically looking for work bib/overalls that suit a big guy with too big of a belly. it seems the euro-size overalls stop at size 62 or 64. so it seems that anyone bigger than that is not supposed to work anymore. and i think i need something like 68 to 72 to really have some manouverability (no idea as i havent found such sizes to try on yet). 

always looking for t-shirts too. black, plain, loose, tall, preferably v-neck. that´ll do.

-----
today.. just potatoes and brown sauce (butter and flour done into a paste, fried till even brown colour and add water to make sauce)


----------



## NonSenCe

all is cheddar! on pizza too. 

in other words, thanks.

-i will go thru the links when i get the time to do so.. VERY helpful man! thanks!  (took awhile to collect all that, so much appreciated!)


----------



## Kestrel

NonSenCe said:


> all is cheddar! on pizza too.


So what is the deal with mozzarella anyway? Homemade pizza is *way* better with cheddar. 
Plus I can't even spell mozzarella without using Google ...

Edit: Something like this: :devil:


----------



## NonSenCe

i personally dont get mozzarella either.. but i rarely do eat cheese in general. cheese is good when its on top of my pizza or lasagne.. melted in.. and the basic yellow kind. 
.
decent looking pizza.. whats in it?

mine has/had: looks like similar size of oven plate pizza dough made by yours truly, topped with some heintz ketchup, shredded cheddar cheese with minced meat, chopped bell peppers, tomatoes, champion mushrooms, pickles, pineapple and sundried tomatoes + few slices of salami. topped up with more cheese so the toppings will hold together. 

----
****ies brand.. sounds nice and seems to have decent lineup.. but great. most stores selling them wont ship overseas because ****y rules. (

i did order a bib overall jeans from ebay for try out.. cheap Reed brand. will resell them if they are wrong size.. shouldnt be difficult. i know smaller and bigger guys that want clothes too. 

and found "hanes beefy t" shirts.. ordered one to try out too. 

when these arrive in few weeks i know better of my size needs.  if i get around to it, i will also get the measurements to you guiri. 

about them bibs.. if they are loose enough i can wear something under them if it gets cold.. so in general i dont need them quilt lined. work indoors mostly. and summer is coming! it gotta be! haha. 

carhartt.. when i was smaller i liked their quality.. used their shirts and jeans till they got too wornout.. (it was actually before they really got popular here, kinda like catepillar, loved them and their ruggedness before they became mainstream.. and at the same time lost some of the quality) and carhartt, they used to have a jeans store in town selling them too, but they didnt get any of the big and tall sizes.. and they couldnt order any "in middle of season".. stupid reply if any. i do get it that they might not want to order special order items just for try outs ..but i bet if they had done so.. SOMEONE would of bought them anyways if they wouldnt of fitted me. i told them to order several next winter/spring/summer whatever season was next.. and then advertise it.. they will be sold out, guaranteed. but no. they didnt take the risk. so i stopped going there. if they just see and show items in catalog that might be available in 3 months time if i know the exact size and model i want i can get it.. hmm how would i know the size before i try them.. cycle nver ends.

its something i always mention to one "higher" end store (selling gant, ralph lauren etc) that funny thing that when they order in clothes, its the BIG sizes that are sold out in few days or weeks.. maybe there is a market to order MORE of them as they are the ones that always end up sold out first. and the tiny s and m sizes are the ones they must sell for discount next year. skip the tiny, go big i said. for years they didnt listen. but past few years they actually got themselves a big sizes only clothes line. expensive and not really equal quality in comparison to same prized other clothes.. but even on this brand.. the sizes i use are always the first to be sold out. hahah. the slightly smaller ones are there and the huge tent section too. (so i keep telling them to order more of the "middle" big sizes just in case they do not know what they are doing.. because it seems they dont. if any size sells better than others, or runs out, order more. dont wait till next season)

i just know that there would be decent market for big guys clothes here in my town too.. just basics, plain shirts, pants and jeans.. there are few bigntall type stores in the whole country but they do not offer anything basic. they only have logo or other screenprinting t-shirts. smart casual or business shirts and pants they offer and i did buy myself a long black coat for funerals last year from them. 

but once again, the biggest negative, there is no "average joe" work wear. big size overalls, bibs, etc. those should be available too. if not by default, but by special custom request. for no extra charge (or maybe small percentage on top of the basic lineup)

i remember going to one company that is specialist with tools and work clothes.. selling and supplying tools and clothes to big companies in area.. kinda prides them selves "if we dont have it on the shelf we will order it for you" so i went looking for bibs.. got their biggest size on but couldnt close it up..also couldnt bend or butt part would of split in two.. haha so i was there grunting behind the curtain saying to the shop keeper that "nope too small" and then the manager of the clothes section came close to say "oh give me the small ones and i go get the right size, i know where the big ones are" --so i handed them to her and i could hear her gulp.. "umm these are the biggest we stock.. hmm.. i will call our supplier, they do make bigger sizes too on custom order.." i say "fine, i dress up and come there to talk to them if needed and we can get the measurements for them" ....all giddy i was, yay.. gonna get me custom made bibs finally.. but no. when i get to the office from the dressingbooth she says that the company dont do custom jobs anymore and if they would do they would want to make more than 10 of same size.. 2 or 3 i would of easily bought but not 10. everytime i go there to buy tools etc i do ask if they have clothes for "grown ups" already.. but no, only "childrens sizes". so no luck. hahah.


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> So what is the deal with mozzarella anyway? Homemade pizza is *way* better with cheddar.
> Plus I can't even spell mozzarella without using Google ...
> 
> Edit: Something like this: :devil:



Personally, I LOVE mozzarella and funny that I just ate me a piece. I get a big block of it sometimes
from my pizza place at this prices which are much lower than the stores and the cheese is better.

Anyway, I let it sit out so it's more at room temperature as it has more flavor and then I just eat
that hunk with some hot tea. Great stuff. Kinda like cheese and grapes.

In sweden they use this melty damn cheese for pizzas and you can literally POUR the cheese off the
pizza when it comes out of the oven. Tastes good but that's about it.

For pizza I think it's great and again, I love that stuff but then, I like most cheeses


----------



## NonSenCe

hanes beefy t.. i think i took size 5xl to try out. and i think it was 19dollars shipped. (if its too small i know if the biggest fits, if it is a tent, i know roughly which size will be good to go..)

-----
found my parents old breadmaker machine from storage.. hmm wonder if it works still.. will try it out in weekend if i got time.

----
been having "twix" addiction.. saw a 10pack sold for 3.99.. and they were fresh.. so i now im on third 10pack since last week. 

-----
today my sandwich was of rye bread, 4 very thin slices turkey ham (pet peeve of mine, they are too thin to be useful) and normal thickness meatwurst (felt that my body needed more salt), fresh cucumber slices, tiny cherry tomatoes crushed (the bottom part of sandwich had butter, the top half the tomatoes.)

the rye bread.. had half of it as a sandwich.. hahah.. http://tuotteet.porinleipa.fi/tuotteet/?mgrp=1&subgrp=1&prod=252 its made here, literally a local bread, the name "porin poika" has my hometown name (pori) and "poika" means boy. so name means: boy of pori. and bakery is 2-3 miles away from me.


----------



## guiri

Yeah, let me know when you get the shirt. The ones I get will be much cheaper than that but of course, no sense in buying one or two but we'll talk
about that once you tell me about the size.

I had a bread maker and it works fine but I just dont' like that you don't get a hard crust like you would get if the bread
is baked in a reagular oven.

I saw this thing on tv a couple of months ago about Finland and they had some kind of bread, filled with fish or something.
$hitload of fish in there


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> hanes beefy t..
> ----
> .....so i now im on third 10pack since last week.






You guys are funny to listen to. 

My dad made crepes last night. I had two. One with peanut butter, chocolate chips and whipped cream, and one with fresh blueberries and whipped cream. He is an excellent crepe maker; makes up the batter and cooks 'em up in the pan so you get them hot. Yum yum!


----------



## guiri

That's the way I used to do it bro. I make a buttload at one time and then if I'm with someone, I just make'em while they eat'em hot.
If I'm by myself, I keep a plate hot while putting more and more creps on top of each other.

Mind you, I can't do that any longer 'cause I have gas and it heats the plates too much 

Get you some of this and try on your crepes...well, doo doo, they don't have it any longer but they will.
Oops, here it is, don't know the brand but it should be fine http://www.malincho.com/p-6574-zentis-belfrutta-sauerkirsche-sour-cherry-340g.aspx

Anyway, give this a shotm, it's great stuff on fresh white bread with butter 
http://www.malincho.com/p-5268-schwartau-rosehip-jam-hagebutte.aspx

Ever had jam made out of rose petals? http://www.malincho.com/p-7311-rose-petals-jam-380g.aspx
There are even some with walnuts in it, great stuff.

May I also recommend http://www.malincho.com/p-5568-sheep-feta-vacuumed-400g-14oz.aspx Bulgarians
make the best feta cheese in the world and by the way, we don't call it feta back there.

The melting temperature for this cheese is so high, you can fry it. It's great dipped in eggs
and fried http://www.malincho.com/p-5567-sheep-kashkaval-454g-1lb-5.aspx

Yummy http://www.malincho.com/p-7048-lamb-sudjuk-072-lbs.aspx
http://www.malincho.com/p-6307-lukanka-malincho-long-078-lbs.aspx
http://www.malincho.com/p-4329-roasted-red-peppers-17l.aspx
A little spicy for yall http://www.malincho.com/p-6602-ajvar-hot-deroni-amfora-560g198oz.aspx

Alright, go crazy!


----------



## NonSenCe

.... pardon me but.. *drool*...

hahah


-----
npb: happy to hear you are entertained 
-------

guiri: oh you are talking about the http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalakukko ..very cool to have some times.. popular in the northeast region of the country.. and the savory fish juices are kept inside of the bread.. making it very moist inside and hard crust on outside.. been a while since had one.. will think about getting one or making one.. 

and yeah.. the spongy feel of the breadmaker is reason why it got shelved.. the buns an breads are better from oven. the breadmaker thing does give you option of having fresh bread in the morning without actually worrying or doing anything for it.. just set it up in the evening.. put on the timer.. let it bake it during the night and then as you get up you can take the fresh bread out and eat it. but it is not as good as real thing..

----

sweet crepes are best off the pan.. fry one.. put it on plate.. start frying second one while the 1st cools down a bit on cold plate.. when you flip the 2nd over, you can try the 1st if it is good.. hahah.. so the second is the actual first (as the real 1. is eaten as tryout) .. sprinkle little sugar on top of the crepe, pour in the third.. when its done put it on top of the other.. lil sugar, and then continue to make some more.. try to make 4 or 5 of them before eating one in between or giving to someone lurking nearby begging for one.. (4 or 5 is enough to keep them all warm even one is taken out right out of the pan.) so when you are done they all will be still warm. 

why does gas heat the plate too much? you kept the plate on the stove? hmm.. my crepes stay hot without outside heat if i pile enough of them on top of each other. (after 5 or so you can take one out of every 3 to eat and the rest stay warm) have you thought about one of those "keep it warm" oven heated stone or other serving platforms to keep the plate warm? pizza stone.. (they sell such here.. to get the "real pizza oven" kind of crusty bottom even in you normal oven) i use those as keeping something warm.. like the dessert that needs to stay warm for hour while we eats the dinner.. just chucked the stone into oven to heat up and then put it on the table to keep the food warm. (basic house bricks work too, the ones designed to build your fireplace are better but anything hard that stores heat and releases it slowly works.) 

i dont need much on my sweet crepes.. often i have one or two with jam (strawberry most often) then the rest i eat with tablespoon of sugar sprinkled on top of each one. 

some tasty icecream works on hot crepes too.. that i must do next time. chokolate chip vanilla and out of the frying pan hot crepe.. *drool*

one thing i dont get used to even if i kinda like them.. is mushing bananas or apples into the batter and fry them.. i like my crepes simple. and prefer just add flavor on top. 

-----
my dad made american style apple pie few days ago again.. very nice.. will ask him do some more again someday..


----------



## guiri

Yep, that's the one. Big a$$ bread and fish thingy 

Crepes with that sour cherry jam (hot) and cold ice cream on top is good too.

I do the same thing when I'm eating by myself sometimes. I eat'em while I cook 
but the problem is, mine are so thin and the pan is so hot, I usually only have time
to roll the previous one up with sugar or whatever before I have to flip the one in
the pan, no joke. They are super thin and get very juicy this way. I make them with more
eggs than it calls for, butter and sugar in the batter too to keep them greasy and juicy 

I used to have regular stove but now I have gas and they can't be turned on low enough NOT
to crack the plates but that's alright. I can preheat it and the crepes will keep it hot.
HOWEVER, I can't do that now as I'm a diabetic and could only eat a few anyway.
Kinda pointless if you can't eat at least 7-10 of these little suckers.


----------



## Meganoggin

What the hell is Hot Deroni? It looks good...

I think I am getting addicted to Feta cheese, I have been eating it in salad for work lunches - trying to cut down on wheat .


----------



## Kestrel

Crepe pictures or I lock this thread, lol.


----------



## guiri

Some kind of veggie mix. Good stuff most of that.

I wonder if you can get that stuff in England. I would think so but maybe more in London where you have
a lot of foreigners.
Want me to do a search for ya?

I agree, crepe pictures NOW!


----------



## guiri

Crap, I lost my long post 

Anyway, found a website for ya in England..

https://www.bulgarianfood.co.uk/shop/Fruit-and-Vegies-in-Jar/?objects_per_page=50

Play around with it and look at the different stuff.
Same stuff I showed before but this is in the UK.
They also have OTHER stuff which my US dealer doesn't have.
Let me know if you want me to recommend something.
The trick is to try different stuff to see what you like
and that way, you know what's available.

https://www.google.com/search?as_q=...=any&safe=images&tbs=&as_filetype=&as_rights=

http://www.balkantravellers.com/en/read/article/356

https://www.google.com/search?num=1...9l12482l0l15964l19l17l8l0l0l1l100l584l8.1l9l0

http://www.opensourcefood.com/people/dosdne/recipes/kyopolou-bulgarian-aubergine-dip I would not put parsley in as it is very strong tasting and might kill the flavor.
Also, my mom makes this with egg plants ONLY and I think it's better that way. It's much milder.


----------



## guiri

http://biteofbg.blogspot.com/2011/12/sarmas-stuffed-vine-leaves.html

I take it you've eaten liver paté?


----------



## Meganoggin

Thanks for looking Georgi, I just realised I drive past about 3 Eastern European Supermarkets every day! Only problem is, there is nowhere to park anywhere near them. I'll have to try and make a weekend trip to town and explore them.

I agree, this thread needs more pictures.


----------



## Meganoggin

Do any of you guys use an Aeropress coffee maker? If not, you should! I just got one and it's great, very little bitterness with any beans tried so far. Recommended.


----------



## guiri

You're welcome.

I actually just came back from a foreign store. Normally I don't go there much (thank god 'cause I'd violate the shelves if I lived close to it)
because it costs me too much to drive there but today, I had to go close to it so I went.
Got me a pretty (wild caught) Red Snapper, some cow tongue, some cheap ribs for the dogs,
stuffed bulgarian peppers, sour cherries in a jar, liver paté, a coconut juice with coconut pieces in it,
some sour cherry juice, some Tamarind soda (from the Tamarind fruit which is sour, great stuff) and some
herb tea and some peppermint tea for a buddy of mine to try.

I'm happy as hell


----------



## guiri

Red snapper :naughty:







Tamarind





Roasted peppers 







Coconut juice with pulp








Cow tongue







My work here is done


----------



## Meganoggin

Moo Moo!


----------



## DM51

What Red Snapper?


----------



## orbital

DM51 said:


> What Red Snapper?



+

_Plus One!!_


----------



## Meganoggin

DM51 said:


> What Red Snapper?



Perhaps, just a little sunburnt?


----------



## NonSenCe

man that one red snapper gets around.. tough fish.. getting caught all those times by them girls means its super tough.. tough jaws ..can survive out of water for extended periods... and on top of all that.. likes to be fotographed! 

(the blondie was in page 4 in my google images with search "red snapper".. all others were in first 5 pages too.. im suprised of how many cuties like to fish red snappers) 

------
tried streching the cheapos.. they only seem to respond to width.. LOL not the direction they shrink to ie lenghtwise. then gave up, i just keep ordering 5 new ones every 6-8 weeks, and keep moving the shorty ones into "junk shirt bin for shirts that are used when things get dirty".

dont really need much colours.. black is fine. 
------

yesterday had a warm sandwich.. layered and put into oven.. layers were from bottom up: breadslice-hamburgerpatty-cheese slice-sundried tomato-bread-fried egg-bread-hamburger-bread-fried egg-ham-tomato slice-cheese-bread-cheese and cherry tomato on top. into oven so the cheese melts and all gets goooooood.. hah. 

and yes.. only had one. couldnt muster for second.. had to eat it as breakfast.

---


----------



## Meganoggin

Healthy lunch, spinach, rocket, pine nuts and feta cheese






Bonus view of my Vox Rhino Calf cheese knife!


----------



## guiri

Nog, you see if YOU can talk to this guy...I'm giving up :devil:

Hey, love that stuff. ARe the pine nuts fresh?


----------



## guiri

...and why the hell do I want to know about YOUR shirts? Seriously? Why? :devil:

Hey, did you get your Hanes yet? Let me know when you do for the size comparison.

By the way yall, I finally got my camera so I should be able to take the occasional pic 

Damn, I'm hungry, may have to go and cook my cow tongue


----------



## Kestrel

guiri said:


> Cow tongue



Pics of the cooked cow tongue would help after seeing what it looks like when still attached to the cow, lol.


----------



## guiri

Coming


----------



## NonSenCe

someone deleted alot of non-important messages in here.. sadreally): 

anyways. mashed potatoes and meatballs with ketchup on top.


----------



## guiri

Huh? Did you have something deleted?

..cheese...


----------



## NonSenCe

this week i have been on liver pate binge.. pate on rye.. pate on fullwheat. pate on multigrain.. pate on french baguette. 

tomorrow i think i will persuade my dad to make the reindeer (sauteed) and then some mashed spuds.. -found a chunk of it in freezer. (not sure if sautee it on water alone or add drop of beer in it)

-----
beefy t came.. glad to inform 5xl feels a bit loose on me! hah. (not enough width and shoulders obviously) hahah -been a while since i tried a shirt that is "too big".. they are normally somewhere between: ridiculous/too tiny and small/too tight/it will do just and just. 

still waiting on the other stuff i ordered.. 
----


----------



## guiri

Always cook with beer instead of water. I have NEVER (until I got this pressure cooker a few months ago) cooked with water. Always beer or wine or both 

I love pate 

Ok, so what's the word, is 5x GOOD?
Mine are probably even bigger because they're stretched out.

What do you want me to do? Send you one of mine to try or get you a new one? I can get a new one
but I just don't want to screw them around for one t shirt since they're the manufacturers anyway.

I can just pop one in the mail for you if you want. I have them in RUST and a medium Blue and some 
dark grey although the grey is NOT 100% for some reason. The other colors are.

The rust is nice but for some reason, it seems to me they are a bit smaller than the blue ones and they
are supposed to be 5x.

I've got about 30-40 total of these so pick one or if you want a new one, let me know and I'll send you the link with the color
choices and you can just let me know and I'll send it to ya.

I like the sound of that reindeer and I LOVE mashed taters bro 

Finally got my camera by the way and my computer went ape$hit this morning.

Gonna send it back to the guy that built it to have him redo it but before that, I'm having
a new one built (had some old but nice parts that I'm gonna reuse) that I'll use as a spare/backup
puter and it's getting a 16 channel video surveillance card in it 

Needless to say, NONE of my stuff will ever work RIGHT. I have too much stuff and not enough
knowledge and patience.

Here's a pic of the original computer build before I had it rebuilt and the configuration has
also changed on it a bit.
Check out how many usb ports it had http://www.1stchoicemonroe.com/images/New-Computer-Configuration-Jeff-3.jpg


----------



## NonSenCe

i counted my usb ports. 3. hahah. so that is some serious cube you got there. are you doing the survellaince of the house?.. got cameras all over the outside and inside? i am thinking about one of those wildgame cameras, putting that into tree to record unwanted visitors, (have had some mild vandalism by teenagers) just havent found a good deal on one yet. 

wine and reindeer.. hmm.. i think the flavour of the meat is enough and wine would hide it.. havent tried it tho. but beer it is today. 

i think 4xl is the right size to me, as the 5xl feels a bit too big. not looking for just one shirt, as i always wear a t-shirt so i need atleast a couple.. you got any idea how much 5 or 10 of the 4xl in black colour would cost brand new? is that big enough to hassle them?  

thin rye bread heated in toaster, butter so it melts, tomatoes anc cucumber and turkeyham.. and the other side (the top) of the bread got butter and liverpate.


----------



## guiri

I'm pm'ing you nonsence


----------



## Kestrel

guiri said:


> I'm pm'ing you nonsence


Wouldn't surprise me - seems like most PM's I get these days are nonsence. :duh2:


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> Wouldn't surprise me - seems like most PM's I get these days are nonsence. :duh2:



:whoopin:


----------



## guiri

There! That should do it... :devil:


----------



## NonSenCe

ROFL kestrel! 

dont blame all of them on me okayyy? im innocent. 

---
but there is shread of truth in this.. it is one main reason of my nickname.. it stems out of frustration trying to log into email, irc and chatrooms.. decided that most of my chatter is nonsense.. so its better to make it clear to all. so they dont get offended by it all the time. hahahh. 

..goes looking at the private messages.. will take while so i find them.. never had one here before i believe.. hahaha. 


---
ate the rest of the liverpate. and lasagne. reindeer is still in freezer. (lasagne trumped it for now)


----------



## guiri

Don't you worry nonsence, I'm pretty sure it was meant for me...bad Kestrel!


----------



## Kestrel

lol, it is a challenge to deliver a deadpan joke online. Thx.


----------



## guiri

Not to worry. I'm a professional abuse receiver...


----------



## guiri

Alright, where the hell is everyone?

I wanted to say that Nonsence's t shirts are here but mine (ordered myself some at the same time) aren't. What the hell kinda justice is that?

By the way, since Kestrel is watching, I'd like to point out that the t shirts are made of 100% cotton and cotton is considered food. Just take a look at this link..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weevil

Damn shipping cost as much as the shirts though


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Alright, where the hell is everyone?
> 
> Damn shipping cost as much as the shirts though



I'm here!

You want to try being a chutney import / exporter!


----------



## guiri

What's the question exactly?


----------



## Meganoggin

Not a question! Just commenting on the cost of shipping in general...

Healthy lunch today - quinoa and chick pea salad with some feta cheese and dressing.


----------



## guiri

Shipping prices suck, especially overseas. So, what is quinoa?


----------



## NonSenCe

im hiding. training to be like dm. hah.

doing homemade sandwichbuns or are they rolls.. anyways.. they were good.. been making a batch every 2 or 3 days. 

yeah. it used to be cheap to ship items from usa but i think they have raised the prices of packages significantly. (if my lousy memory serves me right similanr package was 35$ before and now they ask 50$)


----------



## guiri

I've been buying stuff from here for many years when i was in europe and shipped from here while I lived here but damn, it has gone up like crazy 

Now I'm hungry. Gotta go and eat and do some other stuff, later


----------



## Meganoggin

Quinoa - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quinoa


----------



## guiri

Ok, so what do you do with this QUinoa? Just pour it down your throat as it is or you do something with it?
More details please..learn me sumptin'


----------



## Meganoggin

You cook the quinoa in boiling vegetable stock for about 20 min, let it stand until at room temperature then combine it with finely diced red onion and a can of drained chick peas. Toss the lot in a nice herb vinagrette dressing and refridgerate. Eat with a little feta cheese crumbled over the top.


----------



## guiri

Sounds good 

By the way, it's getting to be planting season here in the new colonies


----------



## NonSenCe

im looking at the slowly melting snow banks. couple weeks and one can hopefully safely remove the studded winter tyres.. and go with normal tyres from then on. 

cpf having some hacking issues again it seems.. sad really.

food related issue: im hungry. again.


----------



## guiri

I miss the snow, I hate hackers and I'm hungry again and on my way out to eat


----------



## guiri

Wazzup my brothers...?

Did I mention I'm getting ready to eat and probably some cheese.

Went to Sagebrush and had some pretty good ribs and took the cole slaw
home with me. That is some good $hit as theirs is pretty much like salad
with vinegar n' stuff in it.

By the way, has anyone ever tried the longhorn strawberry salad? Yummy!

Did I mention I have a new dog? Someone dumped her outside our local grocery store 

She got in trouble yesterday for eating my sofa. Other than that and being
a horrible crotch sniffer, she's a very cool girl 

...and yes Kestrel, dogs are edible...I'm just sayin'


----------



## DM51

guiri said:


> longhorn strawberry salad



What is that? Cow pie with a side-order of soft fruit and grass-clippings?



guiri said:


> horrible crotch



Maybe you need to take a bath, George :green: LOL


----------



## guiri

DM51 said:


> What is that? Cow pie with a side-order of soft fruit and grass-clippings?



Envy is a bad thing DM....




DM51 said:


> Maybe you need to take a bath, George :green: LOL



I thought of that but thought, nah, that can't be it...damn dog must be broken or sumptin'


----------



## NonSenCe

so how many dogs you have now (eaten  )? 

and if the dog has a habit of eating furniture often it might get expensive fast.  you should give it something else to eat instead. or if it is just "i was left alone" tantrum?

my sister got herself a new puppy few weeks ago.. he is about 75% pitbull 25% german shep. (i have my doubts if that was a smart move getting such a breedmix dog)

....just made a pancake.. topped it with some strawberry jelly.. which was nice.


----------



## guiri

I had one try to eat me a little over six months ago, does that count and do yall want pics posted? Mod better approve them first
'cause there's a chunk missing from my arm...

In any case, I dont have much furniture so it's alright.
As for the pancake, see if you can find some sour cherry jam for it, great stuff!

Hey, it's been a week since I shipped your shirt, hasn't it? Stuff should be there soon.


----------



## nbp

Can chips and guacamole and pico de gallo be considered dinner? If not, then I have to heat up some sweet 'n sour meatballs to make it a complete meal.


----------



## Kestrel

nbp said:


> Can chips and guacamole and pico de gallo be considered dinner? If not, then I have to heat up some sweet 'n sour meatballs to make it a complete meal.


Absolutely - In my younger days I've had dinners consisting of Doritos and ice cream sandwiches (different dinners, lol).
I guess that the most sketchy dinners I've had in recent years have been tortillas & hummus and homemade popcorn (again, different dinners).
Outliers for sure - virtually all of my meals are pretty healthy, FWIW.


----------



## guiri

I'm with Kestrel on this one..


----------



## NonSenCe

i kinda disagree.. those are more like stomach fillers so one forgets the dinner/lunch.. or more actually postpones it. they are more like hefty snack (if the porpotions are manly sized) hahah. one can eat anything if it fills the stomach and tastes good and pretend its dinner but i prefer it to be more "real food".. even sandwiches are sketchy as dinner. *runs into the corner so all of the people cant hit me at the same time* 

dog biting human. always bad. real bad. was it your own dog? (scary if so) any reason why it bit you? 

shirts.. likely will be here next week. if the postman is "speedy gonzales" monday or tuesday, if he is just a "roadrunner bird" it will take till thursday or friday, normal "postman pat" brings them early following week, and "slowpoke rodriguez" will take even later than that. hahah.. ps. still waiting you to tell the total price of them btw..


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> one can eat anything if it fills the stomach and tastes good and pretend its dinner



My point exactly.

How many mailmen do you have there and why are they from different countries? :devil:

It was my dog and I don't tell people because I don't want people thinking dogs are bad
or certain breeds are bad. 
He was a rescue dog and I rescued him the day before they were going to gas him to death.
He had obviously been abused because the first thing he did when they brought him out
on a dog catchers pole was to bury his head in my lap which is kinda unusual.
As if he were trying to hide and get comfort.

He did great at first and one of my other dogs that he later started fighting with, he got
along with. Then all of a sudden he developed this hate for him and would attack him frequently.
Of course, I would get in between and try to break them up. The problem was that when he got
into attack mode so to speak, everything in his brain just snapped and he would not stop biting
until he had calmed down. Otherwise he was a total sweetheart. Yeah, I know yall think I'm stupid for
saying that but I firmly believe that if he hadn't gotten mad at the other dog, we wouldn't have had
these problems.

In a single dog home, he would have done great 'cause he was a loveable fella and yes, I DO miss him 

Last time, I did have him put to sleep 'cause it wasn't fair to the other dog either. Still sucks and dogs aren't
born bad, people make them that way. 

I'm having some ladies coming over to clean my house tomorrow and tuesday. It's nasty in here.
Hopefully I can finally find someone reliable so my house can stay clean and I can get back some
of the money people owe me (NO, this has NOTHING to do with you and me, I'll explain) so I can
straighten my life out a bit.

Got lots of money owed me by people here and by my dads wife (NOT my mom) from when he died. When I get it, I should
be able to pay my house off so I don't have to worry about mortgage since I make very little money. Kinda like you nonsence.

Anyway, keep reminding me about the money, I'll get it figured out one day. Gotta figure out how much the shirts were but 
I may have to call them for that. Anyway, no hurry on that one.

Later


----------



## NonSenCe

okay. yeah. abused dogs do have issues that are hard to weed out.. if they have learned the only way to survive is thru fighting they will likely revert to that when stressed and pushed. and some breeds have that tendency "bite till they give up or you cant do no more". they just feel very little pain (high treshhold and high adrenaline push makes them even "number" and viscious) and they just dont get it that the other dog beeing all fluffy and cute soft breed cant tolerate its ear to be bitten off like they can. when treated nice they can be soft and lumpy cuddly dogs too.. treated bad, they cant be controlled.

sad thing. wrong people keeping animals. some just shouldnt be allowed to have any. no breed is a problem dog by default, some just are more handful than others, they need the right circumstances to be good. it all evolves around the owner, if the owner knows how to live with it and train it right from get go. there is no such thing as bad dog. (or it really has some mental issues that cant be cured by training)

ok if you are not hurry to get the payment.. but i hate to owe money to anyone. i pay my stuff preferably in advance and in full. i have never bought anything in "monthly installments" i pay them when i carry it home. if i cant afford to pay for it i dont have afford to buy it. i hate loans and payments that are due or worse, over-due, especially if i have money to pay them. so please, figure out the number soon. for my mental state if not anything else. hahhahah. 

and i hope you get your things in order. 

cleaning service eh. hope you find good folk to do that, for cheap too if money it tight (maybe a place to save up some cash by doing it yourself?) 

personally, i couldnt allow anyone clean my dungeon, 1. its my stuff.. keep your paws off. 2. you clean, you move it, i cant find it anymore. leave it be, i know it was in pile no.4 from the door under the jacket i used last week. -only if i were filthy rich, i might get some help to keep all other rooms clean.. except the one place, one room or garage where i would keep my prized posessions of little real value but sometimes strong sentimental value.


----------



## guiri

You're right on all points including the dogs and the cleaning stuff. I hate it when they move my crap and I can't find it.
Hopefully these people will understand that the reason I want THEM to clean is because I have too much stuff laying
around and I don't have the patience to lift something up, clean and put it back again. If I had an empty floor, I would
do it myself, no problem.

Let see how she works out. They're two to start with but once the place is thoroughly cleaned, she'll prolly come by herself a 
few times a month.

She IS taking english classes which are probably free but she won't learn much so maybe she'll trade for some private
classes and I also have lots of good stuff she might be interested in. We'll see.

I'll get the numbers ready in a day or two. Prolly gotta call them 'cause i"m confused since they shipped from two locations
but shipping price should have been the same for both packages since it's ONE order. We'll see

As for the dog, he was a beast and a whole can of pepper spray didn't even slow him down. F'ed me up though and I had
to have someone come in and clean the kitchen out 'cause for weeks after, when I touched anything, it had a fine layer
of pepper spray on it and then when I touched my face, or eyes, I'd get messed up. Strong stuff but did NOTHING to slow 
him down.
Damn dog was strong.


----------



## guiri

Well, it says $47.70 for your order and for some reason they're separated and since I can't go into detail
for some reason, I'm gonna assume that this is with shipping so make the total 100 bucks and send it to
my email address that you normally use on paypal and that should cover it.

How much did you say the Hanes cost you WITH shipping?


----------



## nbp

I ate the meatballs too. :shrug:


----------



## guiri

Don't feel bad, we're all weak...


----------



## Quanika

I think vegetable sandwich is best for me .cos I want to control my weight. Although the browser game Kingdoms Social is free to play, it is not so bad as those paid games. So I voted for it on the forum of the MMOWood site.


----------



## NonSenCe

quanika.. yeah it might be the healthiest for me too but i just dont like them vegetables.  and welcome to the "butter is better" thread of sandwiches and all edible things (with heavy dose of offtopic mixed in).

nbp... atta boy.  

guiri.. sent the money. the hanes was 20dollars i think. it is still somewhere in the clean laundry basket, havent run into it yet after it went to washer. 

and term mad dog sometimes is close to truth. 

------
breakfast: russian style baloney/meatwurst with ryebread. + foot of bloodsausage (black pudding in sausage form).


----------



## guiri

Well, I'm kinda past controlling my weight but I SHOULD and I need to.

Nonsence, forgot to post, got the money, thanks.

May I suggest that when you get your shirts, you first use and wash ONE
and see if it shrinks and if so, how much or actually, do two and stretch one
and not the other so you'll see. IF you can get away without stretching them,
you're obviously saving time and trouble and it's probably not good for the fabric 
anyway. I stretch them once length wise and once width wise and then I repeat
once more and finally I shake it out real good to get the stretch wrinkles out and
then I hang them to dry. 
I never use a dryer for my clothers.

Btw Quanika, welcome to our little but very hungry group.

Hey, is March still alive?

Ol' dude!!!!!!! Where you is?


----------



## NonSenCe

okay.

yeah. will do "test run" on them when they do arrive.. still waiting.. with 7 or 8 i got room to do different things. (gonna give couple away to friends to tryout) and dont even own a dryer.. its an "american thing" in my mind. i hang them dry on lines.. inside or in summer outside.. man how i like the "fresh" smell off clothes etc that have hung outside in the breeze. 

yeah march on man.. chutney must of creeped up on him and overpowered him.. but i know he will eventually win, he will eat his way thru the chutneys and manage his way back to computer. big munro of chutney. 

j feel weary.. been up now 35 hours straight.. and i just got home.. got 8 hours before i need to get up. (subbing for morning shift, and doing my own shift on top of that because its a "must" this week) 

..lasange out of freezer, into oven, now to shower and when i crawl back to kitchen i hope its edible already, then eat and then hopefully i can pass out to bed for few hours of sleep.


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> Hey, is March still alive?
> 
> Ol' dude!!!!!!! Where you is?


I'm still alive.

Been spending time taking number one Daughter and Wife to various hospitals for treatment.
Number one Daughter fell over a coffee table after celebrating her birthday and has a very badly dislocated shoulder ... So far that has been three days of hospital visits and it is still not right ... She has to go to physio now in the hope that it will improve ... She declined my offer to pop it back into place ... I had a nice piece of wood and a piece of leather for her to bite on during the "pop-in" too ... She has vowed to never again drink Sambuca shots ... Time will tell.

Wife has problems with trapped nerves in the spine and it will now probably mean an operation to relieve the pressure ... She is also going to have physio to see if it will be of any help ... Wife thinks it is wrong that I am overweight , I overeat , I consume vast quantities of ice cream and chocolate plus I have a liking for alcoholic beverages and yet , at 74 years of age , I am still more or less fit ... I have been telling her for years that Red Wine is the same colour as blood so it must be good for you ... It is also derived from fruit (grapes) ... Also , alcohol (whisky in my case) is what doctors rub on your arm to kill germs before an injection ... My internal organs are therefore safe from all germs ... It is now understood that chocolate is good for you ; I've been telling her that for years ... Chocolate coated Brazil nuts are also brilliantly good for you ... She just doesn't understand my healthy diet.

She doesn't like Mango Chutney either !

Anyway , at the moment I am looking for a new Surround Sound System (5.1) to replace the old one ... I need one that takes Blu-ray from my Sony player plus I will need new speakers ... There are so many out there that it took me ages to decide on an Onkyo TX-NR609 ... Then just to complicate things , Onkyo have brought out four new models ... It's decisions , decisions all the time ... Wife would have a fit if she knew how much these things cost as she wants to go on holiday (yet again) ... She doesn't understand the logistics of this expediture ... A holiday only lasts a week or two , but a Hi-Fi system lasts for years ... My old one is about eight years old ... Think how much money that ten years of holidays would cost ... The surround Sound system is only the same as one holiday ... She doesn't understand these things.

Anyway , as you can see , I'm still here.

Best wishes to all our readers and particularly to all Lidls Mango Chutney eaters.
.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> yeah march on man.. chutney must of creeped up on him and overpowered him.. but i know he will eventually win, he will eat his way thru the chutneys and manage his way back to computer. big munro of chutney.


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, I know what you mean about not sleeping. I can't sleep without sleeping pills and sometimes I can't even sleep with them.
They're not strong but they do help me fall asleep and KINDA keep me sleeping.
Lately though, I've been totally screwed on the sleeping part.

Last year I had a cough and could get virtually no sleep for almost a month and a half. 
The first FIVE days, I don't think I slept a total of 3-5 hours. It was horrible...

So as not to have the forum gods intervene, may I say that Wendy's has excellent
chili 

Getting ready to have some right now I mean


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Number one Daughter fell over a coffee table after celebrating her birthday and has a very badly dislocated shoulder ...



Did you try applying some of Lidl’s Mango Chutney on the shoulder? I hear it works wonders…




march.brown said:


> She declined my offer to pop it back into place ... I had a nice piece of wood and a piece of leather for her to bite on during the "pop-in" too



Pansy! That’s all I can say…(that I won’t get kicked out for I mean..)




march.brown said:


> She has vowed to never again drink Sambuca shots ... Time will tell.



You know they always say that when they’re in pain but as soon as they heal, they’re right back sneaking down that Sambuca again…
Kids have NO discipline…unlike us I mean..




march.brown said:


> Wife thinks it is wrong that I am overweight



See, there again? She is in pain and now has to take it out on you. How do your obviously very healthy eating habits make her health worse…?
Hang in there brother. A few hundred years ago, people KNEW the earth was flat…




march.brown said:


> She doesn't like Mango Chutney either !



Silly woman…I’m sorry but it had to be said..




march.brown said:


> The surround Sound system is only the same as one holiday ... She doesn't understand these things.



Some of them are pretty to have around but they’re not too smart the poor creatures…at least they do some cooking and cleaning but sadly, some aren’t even good at cooking. You are such a mensch for taking her in and giving her a good home. God bless you March.




march.brown said:


> Best wishes to all our readers and particularly to all Lidls Mango Chutney eaters.



Ooo, that would be me.. :wave:


----------



## DM51

march.brown said:


> Wife has problems with trapped nerves in the spine and it will now probably mean an operation to relieve the pressure ...


March... I would urge you and her to consider every other possible remedy before surgery. Such surgery is very invasive and there is a long recovery period (3 mo.) with no guarantee of improvement. Try physio-therapy, acupuncture, osteopathy... ANYTHING. 

I had such an op. myself a few years ago. It worked (there was an improvement) but it is not something I would repeat and I probably should have tried all those other options first.


----------



## guiri

What DM said.

I've had a very bad back for many years and I refuse to even consider surgery as I'm scared they'll screw it up even more.
The last thing I want is to sit in a wheelchair (touch wood by the way so I don't jinx your wife).

I also have carpal tunnel and again, I'm afraid to let anyone touch it. Right now I dont' have the money
anyway but even if I did, I don't think I would do it.

Been looking into voice recognition software by the way and right now, dragon naturally speaking is having
some great prices. If anyone's interested and you want me to get it for ya, I can ship it.


----------



## NonSenCe

food related fact as this is very long post about other things.. i over stuffed myself yesterday, went to "eat all you can eat" buffet place with my friend.. they served pizza and lasagne.. so. lasagne beeing my one true real favorite. i kept piling some too much of it on my plate.. but not too much.. not as much as i ate when i was younger, but hearty meal anyways.. had 6 or 7 pizza slices, some meatballs, fried onionrings, over flowing full plate of lasagne, some nachos and 2 pizza slices, full plate of lasagne, couple chiken hot wings, and some lasagne, and three servings of soft icecream as that was the desert.. after we were done we slowly waddled back into the car and stood by it thinking if we really can bend down to sit into it.

we were way too stufffed. even tho he did not eat as much as i did. tried alot but came up short.. he had lunch i didnt so it was his excuse. i was so stuffed that it kept me awake again for late in night.. and had weird dreams in between the short sleep time before needing to wake up again to work. 

---------
friends sister got her carpal tunnels opened up last year.. first left wrist, then after that healed somewhat then the right wrist.. and then few months later after they started to feel normal.. they opened up her right shoulder to relieve it from there too. after that, she said the left shoulder can wait few years. got tired of the pain and one handed ness and rehab. 

i agree surgery on the spine region should be the last option.. any nervous system operations are dicey. hope she/they will be allright. (daughter might keep her word.. if it hurts, it teaches something. and besides there are other drinks than sambuca.. i once quit drinking rum for odd behaviour it caused in me. hahah. from then on i have done my drinking with vodka and some gin.) 

my dad (among many other things) has had one of his vertabrae discs replaced by titanium disc in his neck (10 years ago i think). because the broken wornout dislocated disc was pressing the spinal cord too much. and now, for few years already the disc below it is worn out so it should be also changed or operated.. but they dont dare to do so before it is a must. because it is a hell alot of better shape still than the 2-3 discs and vertabrae he has in his lower back.. they all are in a row. the discs are permanently slipped slightly off, all are worn out and there are splinters in broken vertabrae too.. they actually should consider fusing them all together and then try to open up the spinal cord as they press against it.. but they dont dare to do so.. they try to resist trying to fix it as long as possible. so they keep pumping cortison shots or something in between the discs so they numb up.. has a shot once a month for 6 months in a row and then hopefully a year without a shot as they are dangerous too. they numb the pain a bit. but that is dangerous too and they dont want to do that either because there is chance of paralysis every time they poke a needle so close to spine. 

they dont dare to do the extensive back surgeries because his age.. 70s. and mostly the fact that there is chance he will not walk again (this is the same to all people would go thru the procedure as such i think) it is likely that he should stay unmobile fore weeks before they could start to think about physio and rehab (on otherwise healthy person it might not be a bad thing. they will bounce back and get their muscles back even after long time bed ridden) but the miracle walker my dad, (ok walking is kinda wrong description, its more like almost semi-controlled trippingly falling foward momentum in his case) he likely wouldnt rehab of long time not moving on his own, as he was diagnosed with neuropathy (CMT) few months before i was born, and they said he will likely be in wheelchair before i would learn to walk. he said not going to happen. 

and so he kept on walking living active life as possible. too active for his own good. but that was the only way and reason how he still is able to move, sheer stubborn desire and determination to move. and he still despises of the thought of needing a wheel chair for more than a day or two (when in hospital, on some travel where much walking is needed, after some surgery or heart attack of somekind or broken leg, or operated shoulder like torn rotator cuff, or meniscus in his knees or the worn out kneecaps, or ankle or what ever) so he insists trying to walk with walker or walking sticks or just by luck fall foward and trying to stumble fowards as long as he can lean onto something. sometimes the messed up knees fail him, sometimes back aches and drops him in his knees, sometimes toes trip on nothing visible as the legs are numb and they dont rise up as commanded. 

he falls down on the ground daily (very often several times a day) because the neuropatia/pathy? has taken all sensation in his legs so he cant feel them, most of the muscles are gone too as the nerves dont send signals to them anymore so he trips over all the time.. and because of his neck and back, each nudge and jerk might break something for good.. might move it just the few millimeters it needs to destroy the spinal cord or something. and he might become paralyzed from waist down or from neck down or just die as the signals do run down the spine in his neck to rest of the body.. and thats the tarzan whom falls down all the time. he knows it might be the last time but he keeps on going. because he wants to, and there is no one in this world or next that can stop him if he has a chance to atleast try. i have stopped worrying the falls and cursing that follows, as they are all too common.. one cant fret about such little things if they are more than a norm. heart does sometimes skip a beat too because of them but if the man wants to do so and he knows what is going on better than anyone else. i better just let him do it the way he wants it done and stay out of his way. what else can i do, i dont have the nerve to say you cant do that.. i try, but he dont listen. and latest, he had mild stroke last friday, blood clot in his brain, was released from hospital just few hours ago, so he got back home today with little ill effects (hopefully), (as bonus he had some of his old problem with heart palpatios while he was in hospital too) thats why i felt obliged to write some of this "off topic" issue down here also, as he is my real life hero after all.


----------



## guiri

I like your ol' man 

My dad had a few light strokes some years ago and since he always just sits in front of the tv, that didn't help. He's never been very active which I think hurt him and when I was there to vist
him some years ago, he could barely walk around the block before wanting to go back home 

Chili with cheese...


----------



## march.brown

DM51 said:


> March... I would urge you and her to consider every other possible remedy before surgery. Such surgery is very invasive and there is a long recovery period (3 mo.) with no guarantee of improvement. Try physio-therapy, acupuncture, osteopathy... ANYTHING.
> 
> I had such an op. myself a few years ago. It worked (there was an improvement) but it is not something I would repeat and I probably should have tried all those other options first.


Wife is (at the moment) dead against any surgery on her back ... She had major surgery fourteen years ago for a different problem ... She was home for one day then had to go back into hospital for a week with Deep Vein Thrombosis in one leg ... She was out for another day then back into hospital again for another week with DVT in one Lung and arm ... Hence she will try everything else first before going under the knife.

She will be going back to the Doctors to report that the pain-killers are only bringing a temporary relief ... The Doctor will be sending her for a scan of some sort and she will be starting physio on Monday so we will see if that helps.
.


----------



## guiri

Here's a little joke to cheer you and mama up March...and remember, dogs and cats and probably old ladies and parrots are edible...
=======
Lab Report and Cat Scan
A woman brought a very limp parrot into a veterinary hospital. As she laid her pet on the table, the vet pulled out his stethoscope and listened to the bird's chest. After a moment or two, the Vet shook his head sadly and said, "I'm so sorry, Polly has passed
away."

The distressed owner wailed, "Are you sure? I mean, you haven't done any testing on him or anything. He might just be in a coma or something."

The vet rolled his eyes, shrugged, turned and left the room returning a few moments later with a beautiful black Labrador. As the bird's owner looked on in amazement, the dog stood on his hind legs, put his front paws on the examination table and sniffed the dead parrot from top to bottom. He then looked at the vet with sad eyes and shook his head.

"A dog shakes its head and I'm supposed to believe that?!" cries the woman.

The vet again leaves momentarily, comes back with a cat and puts it on the table beside the parrot. The cat looks closely at the parrot, walks around it, prods it a bit, then shakes his head, jumps off the table and walks out.
The vet looked at the woman and said, "I'm sorry; but like I said, your parrot is most definitely dead."

Finally, the woman seems convinced. 
The doctor turned to his computer terminal, hit a few keys and produced a bill which he handed to the woman. The parrot's owner, still in shock, took the bill. "$500!" she cried. "$500 just to tell me my bird is dead?!"

The vet shrugged. "If you'd taken my word for it, the bill would only have been $20, but with the Lab Report and the Cat Scan, what do you expect?" 
=======

Nonsence, didn't you get the shirts yet?
When did I send them?


----------



## NonSenCe

HAH nice one.

nope havent gotten them yet. (they are re-arreanging the postoffices.. read: shutting down the one that is closest to me. so it might take more than few days extra now.. the office was open for last time last friday and they werent there then..) almost 2 weeks ago i think? i cant recall.


----------



## guiri

By the way, I'm drinking the best lemonade I've ever had. Made by Sanpellegrino in Italy I think and locally sold by
Harris Teeter. Small and expensive bottles but goooooooooood. Sour, the way a lemonade should be. They also have an
amazing orange soda in the same bottle.

* Mod edit * Sorry guiri, remainder of post is OT for this light (oooo) thread ... ;-)


----------



## NonSenCe

guys, i believe we need to leave DM in peace (for now) and focus our food raid at kestrels food den.. let him feed us for a while. are you up for it? 

-as there is no such this as offtopic in this particular thread-

---
guacamole.. still havent "gotten" it. or are all the recipes people use just bad.. as i kinda can eat the avocado as is.  
----
sauteed raindeer was good. (as dad got home he wanted some so we ate it all finally) 
----
and right now i can say i dont want lasagne at near future.. had the "allyoucaneat".. then homemade "all you want to eat for few days".. and had a work safety course yeasterday and they served.. lasagne of course.. hahaha. so i can now go few weeks without wanting one.
---
breads and butter.. been very normal basic stuff.. nothing to mention.


----------



## guiri

So, let's see. I get NO lasagna and you get too much? Life isn't fair. God is going to punish you and turn your t shirts to pink...

As for guacamole, I love the stuff but like you say, hard to find good versions. I love avocados too and used to prefer
the green ones in Spain. Much juicier than the black ones. I got some kind of whole or rye bread from the store. Fresh baked.
Put avocado on it instead of butter, lots of it. Fine chopped leek or green onions (would do) and some fine chopped red pepper
and some salt. Amazing stuff and had a cup of herbal tea with honey with it. Yummy 

As for Kestrel, I agree, his time has come...


----------



## Kestrel

NonSenCe said:


> guys, i believe we need to leave DM in peace (for now) and focus our food raid at kestrels food den.. let him feed us for a while. are you up for it?





guiri said:


> As for Kestrel, I agree, his time has come...


I'll give up my home-canned tuna and Rhubarb jams when you pry them out of my cold dead hands, lol.


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> I'll give up my home-canned tuna and Rhubarb jams when you pry them out of my cold dead hands, lol.



I think between me and the Finn, that can be arranged...neither Bulgarians or Finns are known for being the quiet, gentle types 

March will sit behind us, watching us do the prying and cheering us on while munching on Lidl's Mango Chutney...


----------



## NonSenCe

Ha ha Haa! oh yes. he is making very stiff upper lip british dry humour remarks or just going thru a loop of "good show lads, jolly well done" etc.


----------



## nbp

Home canned tuna, sounds like just the thing the Finnish would eat.  Nonsence, don't you guys eat that nasty rotting fish dish? Or is that one of your neighbors?


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> Ha ha Haa! oh yes. he is making very stiff upper lip british dry humour remarks or just going thru a loop of "good show lads, jolly well done" etc.



Yep, I can see it now


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Home canned tuna, sounds like just the thing the Finnish would eat.  Nonsence, don't you guys eat that nasty rotting fish dish? Or is that one of your neighbors?



Bro, where you been dude?

I just ate a tuna sammich over at subway 

The rotten fish is in Sweden. Dunno if the Finns do it but they do it up north and that $hit's horrible dude. They have to eat it outdoors
because it stinks so bad. My mom used to eat that crap! 
Here, found it in the queens language for ya http://www.sweden.se/eng/Home/Lifes...ish-Surstromming-A-smell-worse-than-its-bite/


----------



## NonSenCe

hah. no. we dont do that stuff. we are smarter than that!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> hah. no. we dont do that stuff. we are smarter than that!



Well, thank god for that...

Trust me, it's disgusting or rather, it smells disgusting and I've never gotten close enough to taste it.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> guys, i believe we need to leave DM in peace (for now) and focus our food raid at kestrels food den.. let him feed us for a while. are you up for it?
> 
> -as there is no such this as offtopic in this particular thread-
> 
> ---
> guacamole.. still havent "gotten" it. or are all the recipes people use just bad.. as i kinda can eat the avocado as is.
> ----
> sauteed raindeer was good. (as dad got home he wanted some so we ate it all finally)
> ----
> and right now i can say i dont want lasagne at near future.. had the "allyoucaneat".. then homemade "all you want to eat for few days".. and had a work safety course yeasterday and they served.. lasagne of course.. hahaha. so i can now go few weeks without wanting one.
> ---
> breads and butter.. been very normal basic stuff.. nothing to mention.


*BUT* ... Have you tried the Lidls Lasagne ... We don't buy any other !

It freezes great (so buy a few) and comes in a big "one man" size *OR* , as we have it, half a man size (each) plus she puts mixed vegetables with it ... Naturally , I put Lidls Mango Chutney on the mixed veg ... Wonderful.

Handily , Lidles nearest store is within half a mile ... So , it's in easy reach by car ... You can't go to Lidles without buying lots of items including their chocolate and sweets too ... I know that I could easily walk there , but I would have to carry mega-amounts of stuff all the way back up a very steep hill.

Wifes going to physio today with number one daughter so I will be out with the dog with a pocketful of Lidles sweets ... I won't be giving the dog any sweets 'cos I am trying to get his teeth cleaner and free from tartar ... He is only a small Yorkie but he is a handfull when I'm trying to brush his teeth ... I need two hands to hold him still and another hand to keep his mouth open whilst the other two hands are holding the brush and toothpaste ... There must be an easier way.

p.s. The dog hasn't got a pocket ... The sweets will be in my pocket.
.


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Wifes going to physio today with number one daughter so I will be out with the dog with a pocketful of Lidles sweets ... I won't be giving the dog any sweets 'cos I am trying to get his teeth cleaner and free from tartar ... He is only a small Yorkie but he is a handfull when I'm trying to brush his teeth ... I need two hands to hold him still and another hand to keep his mouth open whilst the other two hands are holding the brush and toothpaste ... There must be an easier way.
> 
> p.s. The dog hasn't got a pocket ... The sweets will be in my pocket.
> .



Dogs should have pockets. You just got the wrong dog...get one of these dogs , HUGE pockets


----------



## nbp

If you feed dogs hard food rather than the soft stuff and give them things to chew on their teeth stay quite clean naturally. In nearly 20 years of having labs around we've never needed to brush their teeth.


----------



## guiri

Hey, I've got four dogs, four RESCUE dogs. I'm a bit proud of that fact by the way


----------



## Kestrel

guiri said:


> Hey, I've got four dogs, four RESCUE dogs. I'm a bit proud of that fact by the way


So next time I get lost here in our Oregon coastal rainforest jungle, I know who to call for a rescue. 
Just look for the bright lights, lol.

Bagel pizzas for lunch:
An 'Everything' bagel, sliced open & toasted well done, both sides
Top with spaghetti sauce & grated sharp cheddar, Tillamook extra sharp Vintage White if possible.
Place in the oven and bake @ 550 degrees until cheese is bubbling. :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Hell, we don't need dogs to find someone from CPF, just follow this... 






Bagel, huh?


----------



## NonSenCe

having an omelette.. eggs, fried sausages, fried salami, fried shallot onions, fried bellpepper, hmm i think thats all its got?.. black pepper and salt. pint of milk to drink.

guiri..shirts came, havent done headcount yet but nice big lump of shirts there are..and the first i tried felt okay on me.


----------



## guiri

About damn time. Had me worried.

Omelette sounds good


----------



## NonSenCe

been drooling on the "big green egg" thread for a while. my advice is that you dont do the mistake i did and start reading it.  

...meatballs and mashed potatoes over here..

with chokolate brownies with coffeechokolate topping.. and milk ofcourse. 

no sandwich today.. breakfast was rice with grilled chikenbreast.


----------



## nbp

Went to Thai Palace Saturday...ate amazing Massamun curry dish....want to eat Thai food all the time...need Thai girlfriend.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> been drooling on the "big green egg" thread for a while. my advice is that you dont do the mistake i did and start reading it.



I WILL take your advice and I won't. This thread is about as much as I can handle..


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Went to Thai Palace Saturday...ate amazing Massamun curry dish....want to eat Thai food all the time...need Thai girlfriend.



I had a buddy in Sweden years ago and he was married to a thai chick and kept telling me how good the food was.
This was BEFORE I ever had thai food. Had I known then what I know now, I would have moved in with them.

They had a good thai place here too but their service and quality went way down so I stopped going there


----------



## guiri

So, where's everyone at?

Nonsence, did you try wearing and washing the shirts/hanes/delta brand?


----------



## NonSenCe

couple given to friends for tryouts.. 2 or 3 are used and going in the wash.. well.. ok, they might of come out already and are ready to be used, but havent gone thru the pile of clean clothes yet and checked them out.

easter time. time when many finns eat stuff that looks like poop and insist saying that it tastes good. Mämmi. i never really got hang of it myself.. even though they say 100grams of mämmi might contain 20grams of sugar.. plus the sugar and milk/cream you might/likely put on top of it. mämmi is a traditional finnish easter dish here, just like pasha. but i rather have the chokolate eggs or something else instead. hhahah.


----------



## guiri

Oooo, low calorie diet/diabetic food...I'm in!


----------



## nbp

Here's something different: backpacking food. I just bough a nifty camp stove today at Cabela's and I had to try it out this afternoon to make a snack.

THE OPTIMUS CRUX!!
















Actually it was a decent snack for dehydrated food.


----------



## guiri

Sweet. I just saw this one at goinggear some weeks ago and I thought of getting one as a backup thing for emergencies. What I like about it is that everything fits inside the cup but
it's more for liquids I think.

The one I looked at was a different model I think but that was on special so it might be gone but here's one of them http://goinggear.com/jetboil-zip-cooking-stove-system.html


----------



## nbp

Jetboils are fantastic, but you're right, they are primarily for liquids. The big cup thing you get with it is basically the only sort of container that will work with it. I almost bought one of those as I have used friends' JBs before, but the versatility of the traditional ultralight stove won over, as a variety of cookware can be used with them. If you would use it only for things like coffee, tea, soup, etc on jobsites or something, a JB would be great though.


----------



## guiri

Well, the only real reason I had for buying one was 'cause I just like buying cool $hit. I already have a stove with plenty of gas canisters and you can use any pot with it so I don't need one but it was so cool, I WANTED to get one 

Hey, look at it this way, I COULD have been a crack addict instead...


----------



## NonSenCe

on positive side this kind of addiction dont kill you as fast as crack.. and has less negative effects on the bank account too. (crak heads tend to spend everything and then sell everything they and others own for fraction of cost just to get a fix.)

..once again, everything can taste even better if its fried.. having fried macaroni-casserole right now. yummy. (it was done 2 days ago and now the rest i fried on fryingpan with little butter ofcourse) 

bread and sandwich-wise i have been boring. althou today: i had thicker set of meats on my sandwich than the bread was. i woke up feeling like i needed salt etc so i got a reason to over stack my whole wheat toast breads (with butter).. so had them with rest of the slices of packets of turkey ham, meatwurst and cold smoked ham, 3 slices of toast and fillings in between.. and a whole tomato on the side. and 3 glasses of milk.


----------



## nbp

Ok, I finally have to ask. What exactly is "meatwurst"? Seems kinda ambiguous to me. Maybe that's the point, lol.


----------



## guiri

Holy crap Nonsence, that's a lotta sammich!

I don't know about the fried casserole though. I'll have to be on the fence on that one till I get to taste it...no offense nonsence 

(I kinda thought that last one was funny, but that's just me..)

Whaddup dude? 

Gettin' ready to plant stuff and yes, I will take pics. Shared the seeds I got from Nogg with a buddy of mine and told him
that pics WERE required


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Ok, I finally have to ask. What exactly is "meatwurst"? Seems kinda ambiguous to me. Maybe that's the point, lol.



I think so too...besides, I was scared to ask. Like the movie said..."you had me at fried macaroni-casserole"


----------



## NonSenCe

typo.. mettwurst i meant.  meaty wurst. in same family tree of wursts as salami, i think it is. meetvursti/meetwurst/mettwurst.

----
yeah this is very similar to what i had: http://www.scandinaviafood.com/finnish-macaroni-casserole-recipe.php that is good as is.. then day later, you could heat it up in oven or microwave.. but this time i decided to fry it.

kinda got the idea to do it again as a friend of mine did some fried rice and offered it to me for a taste.. gonna do that myself one day too.. fried rice. they do it in tv shows but never had eaten one myself before.


----------



## PCC

Anyone try hardtack? My daughter had to make some for her school and she was supposed to record our reactions as we were supposed to try it. I want to send her teacher my dental bill! Hardtack is otherwise known as "jaw breaker". When my daughter made it she made it a lot thinner than she was supposed to (3/16") and this made it edible. She brought home a piece that her friend had made that was about half an inch thick and about the only thing I could think to do with it was to use it as a skipping stone as it was absolutely unbreakable using my teeth.


----------



## NonSenCe

hah. never had one but i believe it is meant to be soaked with water or tee (anything liquid) till its edible mush.


----------



## guiri

PCC said:


> Anyone try hardtack? My daughter had to make some for her school and she was supposed to record our reactions as we were supposed to try it. I want to send her teacher my dental bill! Hardtack is otherwise known as "jaw breaker". When my daughter made it she made it a lot thinner than she was supposed to (3/16") and this made it edible. She brought home a piece that her friend had made that was about half an inch thick and about the only thing I could think to do with it was to use it as a skipping stone as it was absolutely unbreakable using my teeth.



Hell, I couldn't even do those when my teeth were good, THESE DAYS? Hell no!

Never understood people's need to complicate life and things. Who the hell thought of making a jaw breaker?


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> hah. never had one but i believe it is meant to be soaked with water or tee (anything liquid) till its edible mush.



Are you sure? Never heard of that..

Hey, where are the others?


----------



## PCC

NonSenCe said:


> hah. never had one but i believe it is meant to be soaked with water or tee (anything liquid) till its edible mush.


That doesn't work (soaking it).

That stuff was intended to be eaten by sailors because it would keep for years if properly stored. Soldiers on both sides of the US Civil War carried the stuff into battle. It's still sold as survival food in Alaska.


----------



## guiri

I thought jaw breakers was candy?

I guess the candy version came later?


----------



## nbp

Meatwurst...still don't know what's in it, lol. I assume a pork or beef sausage of sorts? Is it eaten cold and sliced like salami or summersausage or warm like a brat? 

Hardtack...sounds terrible. :sick2: I'd rather go with the Native American style of survival food, pemmican. Bits of meat and lard and dried berries all packed together. Also kept well and sounds infinitely tastier. I should see if there's any recipes for that around and try to make some.


----------



## guiri

Sign me up bro....taste judge that is


----------



## guiri

There yall go again, disappearing...

Nonsence, what's the word on the shirts? Good or not?

A buddy of mine cooked a chicken for me and I think he tried to poison me. Damn thing was still raw


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> There yall go again, disappearing...
> 
> Nonsence, what's the word on the shirts? Good or not?
> 
> A buddy of mine cooked a chicken for me and I think he tried to poison me. Damn thing was still raw


You shouldn't have told him that you were leaving all your possessions (including torches and dogs) to him in your will.





.


----------



## guiri

True story, the local cops are arguing over who gets to inherit me. One's even offered to pay for the will to be drawn if I leave him my tool box


----------



## NonSenCe

shirts still in rotation and evaluation stage.. (i got so many shirts going round) friends seemed happy with theirs. i have too. but first impressions.. they need the tuggin and pullin.. if one dont do it, they shrunk in length.. 

------
cabbage stew yesterday. 

and today been mostly eating fresh baguette with home smoked lax. (alder and little bit of apple tree) just salt and dash of sugar as flavor this time. sadly done in the electric smoker version this time.. the old smoker box finally gave in last year so we need to make a new one this summer. hmm.. gotta go see if the commercial ones have improved at all in decade .. as the electric box was suprisingly nice. been easy to do smoked fish all thru winter outside in patio no matter the temperature.  

even thou smoke is smoke even if its done with electric heat rods but i gotta say something feels cooler, or something macic happens when you do it with real live "flame". it just seems to taste better. maybe it is just the idea of doing it the old way? haha.


----------



## guiri

That's the thing. I'm not much for smoked or barbecue and around here, seems that's all they do 

Yeah, I've always tugged on all my shirts, these and other brands. I do both length and width and do it twice.

Is the Hanes the same? I mean, does it shrink too?


----------



## NonSenCe

actually the hanes seemed to be of same size as before.. but it has only gone thru the cycle once i think but the 4 deltas i have used have been thru 2 or 3 times.

ooh.. i would really like the bbq and smoking cuisine. hah. 

but over here we dont do the american bbq style of lathing the food with sauces while cooking it.. we just chuck meat or sausages in grill and be done with them. (i think it was the same in sweden too)

i would really like to learn to do the steaks ribs etc food the "slow way" with marinades and smoking and slow roast. i am just too impatient when im hungry and the grill is heated up. hahah.


----------



## guiri

I've gotta tell you, around here, when they do baby back ribs and they do them right, they're incredible. The trick is they steam them or something first to make them really cooked and tender and then they put them on the grill to pretty much just get a little grilled surface so to speak. Great stuff!

I'm sure I can find you plenty of recipes but the problem is, without having tried them, which one is good but if you're interested, I can look around.


----------



## guiri

Hey guys, for those of you who are local. Does anyone happen to have access to a UPS account with better prices?

I'll need to ship a few computers in the next weeks and I already paid $103 to ship one which has to be sent back and then
I have to send another one and back?

I would be more than happy to pay for the shipping up front of course.
Mind you, if it gets complicated in any way (like you have to ask someone else or whatever) then 
it's not that important.

Damn, shipping is expensive these days 

Anyway, I just had some pasta with some sauce with sausage. The dude the cooked
it said it had been cooking for two days...?

Seems to me that it's over complicating things a bit. It was good though
and I'm always grateful for free food


----------



## NonSenCe

pasta that cooks for 2 days? hahahahah. that must of been a glob! just kiddin. 

yeah some pastasauces do get better in time.. slow cook it for hours and its good. and even better the day after. i personally wouldnt have the nerve to wait 2 days for food to be ready to eat. its hunger that drives me to cook in 1st place.  hahah


----------



## guiri

I agree. I'd be violating the pot way too early


----------



## nbp

This probably looks weird, but it's really good. Take a hamburger bun, split it, and put it on the plate. Scoop a bunch of chili on it. Then put a slice of American cheese on each side and nuke it till it's hot and melty. Eat it with a fork. Mmmmmm.


----------



## PCC

That's almost a Sloppy Joe.


----------



## nbp

PCC said:


> That's almost a Sloppy Joe.



Yeah, pretty much actually, haha. A more entertaining way to eat chili anyways.


----------



## PCC

I've done something like that, except with white bread and without the cheese


----------



## nbp

Had tamales made by real Mexicans on Saturday, covered in fresh pico de gallo - tomatoes, onions, jalapenos, cilantro, some avocado too, chopped up coarsely, maybe a bit of citrus juice and salt. It was so fresh and flavorful, I loved it. 

Where you all at? March, nonsence, Noggin, guiri, DM, Kestrel, Acid, everyone disappeared off the Earth apparently.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Crap..y'all are making me hungry.Now where's my sandwich...


----------



## nbp

Everyone has abandoned me? Where the heck are all the foodies?

Here's what I had for lunch yesterday: Mussamun Curry from my Thai take-out place, Tao's Hut. So so good!

Chicken, potatoes, cabbage, green peppers, basil leaves, amazing curry sauce. Yum Yum!


----------



## NonSenCe

looks pretty good for takeout box..  rice and potatoes.. is that usual mix? never had that. but how was the rice? it looks "long" shaped.. and very see thru pale, that normally has meant a bit "soggy" taste. (not that i have really had any real good rice EVER. so my knowledge of rices is very limited.)


--and yes, i have been lost, away in dark lonely void.. only my old flashlights keeping me company. hahah--

actually.. cpf was down for a while, so i stopped coming to see whats up. :/ 

thats the way websites get rid of me.. hah. not beeing open to browse (cpf all the time "undermaintenance"), or update the look too much in one go.. so it wont feel familiar anymore.. (edcforums im lookin at you right now). 

if cant find the place i look for.. i find other venues to hang out and read thru. (hokey *** message board is now cool.. hahah) i have few things im interested of and as time of year changes or other causes make me focus on one subject.. others loose, there is still limited time i spend online because i like to sleep too.


----------



## guiri

Sorry boys. I guess nonsence hit it on the head. I haven't been here 'cause I haven't gotten any posting notifications
which of course makes sense if the site ain't working.

I wonder why there have been so many problems lately.

By the way, getting ready to post something in the Jeers section in the market place about this crooked guy
that has my big Maha charger and won't give it back. Keep an eye out for it.

Also, check this post out 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?338774-Flashlight-problem&p=3950733#post3950733

Damn, that curry looks great. I love curry, NOT too spicy but I love curry. We used to have this thai place
around here, great stuff and great service but both quality of food and service went down so I stopped going
there and haven't found a new one yet. Have eaten curry at a few other places but they didn't get close
to that thai place in food quality (when they were good). Damn! I guess I should have been in England (other
than India of course) to get some good curry.

My mom used to make chicken in curry and I used to eat the hell out of that.

Also, that burger with chili and cheese looked gooey and good 

Nonsence, the best rice I have had is the regular, WHITE, uncle ben's rice.
Cook according to the instructions and when you're done, it should be perfect
(if you did it correctly) and the pot have holes from where the steam has come out or rather, 
the rice in the pot.

Put some butter in there and stir it up with some salt (or even better, put salt in, in the beginning)
and you don't need anything else with it. It's amazing.

Knew a dude that was a chef and he used it all the time. Thing was amazing.

Missed you dudes 

*kisses* :naughty:


----------



## AZPops

Well I just had me some musubi @ 02:15! No pitchers though, I was too hungry!


----------



## Empath

Certain unappetizing posts have been moved to their own thread. :sick2:


----------



## NonSenCe

oo.. eyeballs got removed. (empath, once again, over here, everything edible might be good on a sandwich.. hahahah dont knock it before you try it. )

yeah. uncle ben is stable diet here.  i think they still are the best i can find in normal supermarket here. i normally have 2 kinds in my kitchen.. those 5 minute quick rice and the "normal" uncle ben. dont like the bag stuff. 

the wholegrain one was a disappointment ..tried it twice and it didnt feel right. it feelt too grainy. might try the whitened wholegrain next time (maybe it is in the manufacturing process the difference?) -going tru unclebens website.. i found they have flavored rice too.. hmm.. never seen one in store.. gonna check next time i go looking for rice. althou.. i somehow prefer rice to have very little flavor on itself, the sauce and other foods flavor it.. or it mellows them down.  

been intrigued trying out some oriental foodshops to see what kind of rice they offer.. but i have understood that the lone shop in town closed it doors years ago. 

i kinda figured they would go under as they tried to sell too specialized stuff, only bit too early to normal folks here to appreciate it (now it might do ok) and they were renting storespace in too expensive area in center of town.. rents were way too high for such an small special shop.. profit margins not good enough.

but i try to remember this next time i go to bigger town... they have their shops still. (they do offer to ship it home too but postages here will make cheap rice a novelty price by the time it arrives thru post. hah)

and i think i still want to buy a sack of rice.. just some general brand. one that is not too sticky when cooked (not too "porrige" and "oriental finger food" rice). and store it into summer cottage for long time storage food item. it stays edible a long time, and easy to store and cook if needed.


----------



## guiri

Empath said:


> Certain unappetizing posts have been moved to their own thread. :sick2:







I agree with the the dude chewing on the other dude's nose 'n eyeballs being unappetizing
but surely not soup with eyes in it Empath? Say it isn't so...?


----------



## guiri

AZPops said:


> Well I just had me some musubi @ 02:15! No pitchers though, I was too hungry!



Musubi? Never heard of it. Looked it up and it's, what, sushi kinda food?

George


----------



## guiri

-- oo.. eyeballs got removed. (empath, once again, over here, everything edible might be good on a sandwich.. hahahah dont knock it before you try it. )

So, you think Empath's got a weak stomach? 



-- yeah. uncle ben is stable diet here. 


So, why are you asking about a better rice? That stuff is (or at least WAS) amazing...


-- i think they still are the best i can find in normal supermarket here. i normally have 2 kinds in my kitchen.. those 5 minute quick rice and the "normal" uncle ben. dont like the bag stuff. 


Well, everything instant usually gets worse...I would eat more rice if it wasn't for the fact that I always mess it up and NEVER got it the way this other dude made it... 


-- the wholegrain one was a disappointment ..tried it twice and it didnt feel right. it feelt too grainy. might try the whitened wholegrain next time (maybe it is in the manufacturing process the difference?) -going tru unclebens website.. i found they have flavored rice too.. hmm.. never seen one in store.. gonna check next time i go looking for rice. althou.. i somehow prefer rice to have very little flavor on itself, the sauce and other foods flavor it.. or it mellows them down.  


Never been much on the dark stuff. My x wife used to like it but I never did.

-- and i think i still want to buy a sack of rice.. just some general brand. one that is not too sticky when cooked (not too "porrige" and "oriental finger food" rice). and store it into summer cottage for long time storage food item. it stays edible a long time, and easy to store and cook if needed.

Well, that shouldn't be too hard should it?


----------



## AZPops

guiri said:


> Musubi? Never heard of it. Looked it up and it's, what, sushi kinda food?
> 
> George




Yup! But more pedestrian!


----------



## guiri

AZPops said:


> Yup! But more pedestrian!



Pedestrian is fine. Fancy is not necessarily better...


----------



## AZPops

guiri said:


> Pedestrian is fine. Fancy is not necessarily better...



Especially when you're hungry! ... lol


----------



## guiri

No kiddin'


----------



## AZPops

guiri said:


> No kiddin'



lol ... Yeah my dogs eat pretty good as well! Between the two they eat a whole skinless and boneless chicken breast daily, which I cube, boil, then nuke at breakfast and dinner. My boy Calvin eats Organic Low Fat Yougurt before each meal, as well as being on a special diet. Plus for snacks while we're working they get either Hypo-Allergenic biscuits, and or Jumbones! ... Yup, they eat pretty good! But NO musubi!.... lol


----------



## TedTheLed

..speaking of pedestrian fare..


----------



## guiri

AZPops said:


> lol ... Yeah my dogs eat pretty good as well! Between the two they eat a whole skinless and boneless chicken breast daily, which I cube, boil, then nuke at breakfast and dinner. My boy Calvin eats Organic Low Fat Yougurt before each meal, as well as being on a special diet. Plus for snacks while we're working they get either Hypo-Allergenic biscuits, and or Jumbones! ... Yup, they eat pretty good! But NO musubi!.... lol



Sweet! Why do you nuke the chickin' though if you've already boiled it?

I've got 4 rescue dogs myself


----------



## AZPops

guiri said:


> Sweet! Why do you nuke the chickin' though if you've already boiled it?
> 
> I've got 4 rescue dogs myself



Man that's great to hear! There are too many animals in the shelter system and rescue organizations needing homes! 

I freeze the chicken after I cube then boil the tray of chicken breasts! Presently they eat two trays a week (depending on the size of the tray). I posted their photos in a few threads in CPF, but here's my two ...







Harlee "The Vicious Attack Dog" is on the left and Calvin's on the right! I bailed Harlee out of the animal shelter in Phoenix, AZ after my partner of 9 years Baby ....






.... passed on (she joined me a week or so after she suffered third degree burns during a raid at her previous owners Meth Lab). You can see the scars on her back in this photo taken when we were camping (it was actually till we could find a RV Park that would allow a Pit Bull in) out in the desert just north of Nellis AFB in Vegas.












And I adopted Calvin while I was on contract in California. Sorry for drifting off topic, just thought I'd share a photo of the two.


----------



## guiri

Awesome....I love puppy dogs.

Here are some of mine and as for posting the dog pics here and drifting off topic, I have no problem with it but the powers to be do so you DO have
to talk about food in your posts. HOWEVER, since dogs are edible (as much as I hate the idea), I think we're good 

Georgi the Rottie and NO, I didn't name him  

http://www.extuff.biz/images/pets/georgie.htm

Target 
http://www.extuff.biz/images/pets/target.htm

Here's a pup I picked up at a local car wash and found a home for him....I just love the pic 






XXXXXXXXX wife with my first Rottie...he was a good size dog (and way overweight there) 






My first Rottie (Pookie) and a rescue cat. Coolest damn cat I've known...






Noodle the Pug

http://1stchoicemonroe.com/images/noodle-pics.htm

Pookie the Rottie

http://1stchoicemonroe.com/images/pookie-pics.htm

Here's Mickey, we drove from Charlotte, NC to Manassas, VA to get him from the
foster people when adopting him. 8 hours one way.
As many Danes, he was a goof ball and with an EXTREMELY unusual color scheme.
Normally, they have much smaller patterns...http://www.1stchoicemonroe.com/images/pets/mickey.htm








Tiny dog 

Here are a few more pics of him...(the other dog on there is Maggie that I fostered. She had been used as fighting bait and her hind quarters looked like someone
had stabbed her repeatedly with a knife 

http://www.georgepics.com/p235244595

Maggie again http://www.georgepics.com/p439987349

Zeus that I fostered http://www.georgepics.com/p27458542/h2e447009#h2e447009

Here are a few other pics I took. None are my dogs but some have some captions so check'em out 
http://www.georgepics.com/p422896203

A friend's dogs that I took pics of http://www.georgepics.com/p344587208

..and finally some of my x wife's cats http://www.georgepics.com/p261457910

By the way, mods, remember, everything I'm showing here is edible and if that's not good enough,
let me say that I just placed an order for $200 worth of Bulgarian food including feta (REAL FETA) cheese
and some sausage thingies that are awesome 

Anyone want any teaser pics?


----------



## nbp

Cute doggies. 

I love feta cheese, especially on salads. Bleu cheese too, on burgers it's the bomb. Crumbly cheeses are handy that way.


----------



## guiri

You're right about all the above bro.

Do you want a link to where to get GOOD feta cheese and other goodies Nick?


----------



## AZPops

Absolutely love your photos! THis is what I cube/quarter, boil then freeze! ... 








lol


----------



## guiri

Thanks


----------



## guiri

Hey guys, I've got a rack of pork ribs in the freezer but I've never cooked ribs.

Wanna do the oven thing and then the grill. Anyone got any good recipes that are not TOO complicated?

Also, what do you think of me cutting it up and running it in the pressure cooker before putting on the grill
instead of doing it in the oven?

Should be the same thing, right?


----------



## nbp

Just cover em in barbecue sauce put em on a cookie sheet covered in foil and bake em low and slow till they fall apart. At least I think that's the easiest way to do it.


----------



## guiri

What about all the people that do them in the oven first or steam'em?

That's what all the restaurants do (I think) and they're awesome if you do them right..


----------



## guiri

Nick and others in the US. I just got this sausage yesterday and I have to say it's AWESOME!

http://www.malincho.com/p-7885-smoked-spicy-petrohan-bs-06-lbs.aspx


----------



## NonSenCe

oh, btw, had a sandwich today. (as this thread is about to drop into oblivion.. to second page, so its about time to eat a sandwich again)

it was couple slices of buttermilk/sourmilk bread, butter of course on all three slices, bottom layer had 2 cherry tomatos crushed between my fingers into more flat shape, a slice of swiss cheese, 2 slices of smoked ham, then the middle bread (which i always wonder if i actually should butter on both sides or just keep doing basic one sided method with butter facing downwards) on top of that there was one small grilled pork steak left over from yesterday (microwaved it a bit to warm it up and therefore melt the top breads butter that faced down again).. i was actually thinking to put the cheese into the microwave with the steak too but i forgot it.. as i normally dont eat cheese on my sandwiches i didnt remember it existed. 

after eating it i was a bit hungry still, so i made a second sandwich of two slices of bread and one cherry tomato and 2 slices of ham.. 

downed it with 2 pints of milk. (with 1.5% fat.. thats my brand.. "the blue milk" as the cartons normally have medium blue color as indication of what percetange it is.. light blue 1% red 3.5% pale blue 0%.. fullmilk as in red i only use in baking or foods ..dont drink it. it leaves a bit too much greasy sensation to the mouth. 1% ie light milk i could start using as drinking milk with ease but havent for some odd reason.. but the 0% milk.. it tastes funny its like milk diluted with water.)


----------



## nbp

That's quite a sandwich! Sounds good. I agree, the 0% milk is called 'skim' milk here and it sucks. I prefer 2% or at least 1%. I don't drink skim. :sick2:

Here's something I made last night: beef franks, bacon, American cheese, diced onions, barbecue sauce. Not bad actually.


----------



## guiri

You are right, this thread is headed into oblivion. I had some so called take and bake bread earlier which is frozen bread that you just bake for around 20 mins. Awesome stuff. Put butter on it and some feta cheese. Gonna have me another one in a while.

A few years ago when I first planted my cherry tomatoes, I used to do the same bread with butter, cream cheese and cherry tomatoes but my tomatoes were so small, I could fit around 30 of them on one baguette. I used to slice them in half so they wouldn't roll off the sandwich.
It was awesome stuff. I figured that I got around 1500 tomatoes that year. Very small, smaller than grapes but extremely tasty.
Pain in the a$$ to make being that small and having to cut each one of them but definitely worth the trouble. When they start growing
this year, I plan to do the same.

I'll see if I can upload some pics of them. They grow almost like grapes, a whole bunch of them together and they are the sweetest tomatoes
I've ever eaten.

By the way nonsence, sandwich sounds great and Nick, dogs look great. I had some snausages the other day with sauer kraut that I brought
in myself. Awesome $hit


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah.. i waited patiently for few days until this thread would be the last post on this page before resquing it. 

i am a bit late on my own tomatoes in greenhouse.. i should of planted them earlier.. now its touch and go if they will grow big enough to give a good harvest before summer is over. they might. but i was atleast month too late. i kept talking about it and just didnt get the greenhouse built so i didnt bother planting them to pots in time. the seeds for the tomatoes are from the ones i bought from store and got mushy before i got around to eat them. there are six or seven growing now.. hope they all stay alive and give me some cool small red tomatoes. (yeah they wont be big as the summer is short and cold and even tho sun is up long time a day it just dont have many strong rays) 

only regular tomatoes, no cherry ones this time.. maybe next year  (i just cant imagine how small THEY would be if the regular tomatoes i grow normally end up looking like supersized cherry tomatoes. hahah)


----------



## guiri

Dude, mine produce till September and at the end of the year, they are almost too damn sweet to eat, no joke.


----------



## fl0t

My lunch a couple weeks ago...


----------



## guiri

Looks great. Bread looks yummy

I went to a place and had all you can eat ribs today. Had about 4 racks of baby back ribs. Good stuff and the waitress was cute as a button and awesome


----------



## nbp

fl0t said:


> My lunch a couple weeks ago...



That looks super! Plus avocados, I love avocados. They're great even just with a bit of salt and lemon juice, and as guacamole they can't be beat. 



guiri said:


> Looks great. Bread looks yummy
> 
> I went to a place and had all you can eat ribs today. Had about 4 racks of baby back ribs. Good stuff and the waitress was cute as a button and awesome



Mmmm, ribs. I love me some good ribs. And good help just tops it off. :naughty:

How'd those ribs you were gonna make turn out Georgi?


----------



## guiri

Never did try to make'em. I'm a procrastinatin' sob bro 

Dude, I love avocados too. When I was in Spain, I used to make a sandwich that had avocados as spread. Some kind of whole bread, avocados instead of butter and leek (fine cut) and also some red bell peppers (fine cut).
Washed it down with some herb tea, it was awesome.

The thing is, over there, they have these green avocados that are awesome. They've got'em here too but they have no flavor and the black ones are very dry., Great on taste but very dry.
The green ones there were very juicy and great tasting and awesome for what I did with them.

Damn, I love good food.


----------



## fl0t

You people keep talking about baby back ribs makes me want to stop my diet. GF is going to kill me.
Last time I had a full rack of ribs was at the 11th street diner on Miami beach, Oh boy... so tender, so juicy, so much meat... 

I love avocados, I've used them as spread too but I prefer a good salad or the whole avocado on a rice plate with some meat or chicken.


----------



## guiri

Diet? Oh hell! You're definitely in the wrong thread bro 

Hey, where in Central America are you?

Avocados are frikkin' awesome 

I wish I could get the good, green ones here.

On another note, my cucumbers seem to be growing well and if the amount of blooms are an indication, I should get a shitload


----------



## NonSenCe

never really liked avocados.. maybe i always got the bad kind but it has never impressed me much. 
..........

wikipedia: *diet* is the sum of food consumed by a person or other organism.

so diet can be what ever.  im on diet that contains unhealthy amounts of chokolate, cocacola, good food and stuff. 

-about sandwiches.. my sister was visiting here and made a neat italian style ciabatta bread, with fine chopped olive chunks in the batter, done with olive oil and with bacon bits.. filled with creme fraiche so it was gooey fluff inside.. not sure how she did it and not sure if those were the only ingredients, but they were the ones i recognized. anyways it was nice.

so i countered it next day with french baguette sliced in half, buttered, filled with fried chiken, pineapple ring, fried egg and then adding cheese and then put in the oven so it melted. i liked it too. 

today: i had a general cheap supermarket sandwich bun with butter and baloney.

-oh damn how far i fall on "normal" days from the good stuff.. hahhaha.


----------



## guiri

Damn nonsence, I just ate and now you made me hungry again...


----------



## NonSenCe

no cool sandwiches lately.. only home smoked salmon and new potatoes and butter. (tomorrow maybe if there is fish left i will have it on top of the bread too like always..)

now some banana strawberry icecream topped with chokolate chips shaved from marabou bar with my spyderco delica.. hahah


----------



## guiri

Dude, I just had an amazing sandwich the other day.

Fresh baked baguette, butter, cream cheese (with chives and something else) and my homegrown cherry tomatoes on top. Farkin amazing brother. The tomatoes do the trick.

http://www.extuff.biz/images/various/Cherry-tomatoes-mine-DSC02647_resize.JPG


----------



## nbp

Texas Toast.. the best thing to come out of Texas since Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## NonSenCe

thickness of the slices look adequate.. the fillings look slightly too thin in comparison.. but whats in it?


----------



## Bevis

Yummmmmmmy.... I love mango chutney.... It tasted so good, I really like their stuff.


----------



## march.brown

Bevis said:


> Yummmmmmmy.... I love mango chutney.... It tasted so good, I really like their stuff.


Everyone knows that both types of "Lidls" mango chutney is the best ... I prefer the hot one but the Grandchildren prefer the other ...




.


----------



## Kestrel

I've been gone for a few months, looks like you folks are behaving yourselves? :wave: Who put the flouride in your water, lol.


----------



## NonSenCe

yes, we are well behaving bunch when steadily fed.  or we have learned to selfmoderate or was it to hide the evidence better.. i have no recollection of any behaviour good/goof or bad, any further questions you should refer them to my attorney.

ps. very irresposible for you to leave us on our own.. who knows what we might of eaten without any supervision.

couldnt resist buying oven fresh bread from a supermarket which has their own oven.. and i saw them pulling them loafs out of it.. the smell draw me closer (from the meat section) and the cute girl offering a tasting pieces that had butter on them, well she had me hooked before "hello".  gonna go there tomorrow too to get a paper wrapped new bread fresh out of the oven.. 

at home i cut half of the loaf for snack.. sliced that in half and filled it with what ever i had available: tomatoes, cucumber, baloney, bratwurst sausage left over form day before bbq, boiled egg. then i realised i ate the top part of the loaf with butter alone.. it was that good (i got hungry while chopping the "fillings") hahah. anyways.. very nice half a foot long sandwich.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Texas Toast.. the best thing to come out of Texas since Stevie Ray Vaughan.



Nick, so what's wrong with Ry Cooder?


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> Everyone knows that both types of "Lidls" mango chutney is the best ... I prefer the hot one but the Grandchildren prefer the other ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Ooops, we woke up March


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> I've been gone for a few months, looks like you folks are behaving yourselves? :wave: Who put the flouride in your water, lol.



Not fluoride bro, we drank the Kool-Aid


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> yes, we are well behaving bunch when steadily fed.  or we have learned to selfmoderate or was it to hide the evidence better.. i have no recollection of any behaviour good/goof or bad, any further questions you should refer them to my attorney.
> 
> ps. very irresposible for you to leave us on our own.. who knows what we might of eaten without any supervision.
> 
> couldnt resist buying oven fresh bread from a supermarket which has their own oven.. and i saw them pulling them loafs out of it.. the smell draw me closer (from the meat section) and the cute girl offering a tasting pieces that had butter on them, well she had me hooked before "hello".  gonna go there tomorrow too to get a paper wrapped new bread fresh out of the oven..
> 
> at home i cut half of the loaf for snack.. sliced that in half and filled it with what ever i had available: tomatoes, cucumber, baloney, bratwurst sausage left over form day before bbq, boiled egg. then i realised i ate the top part of the loaf with butter alone.. it was that good (i got hungry while chopping the "fillings") hahah. anyways.. very nice half a foot long sandwich.



What the foreign dude said....as long as I have food, you will never have any problems with me...and I agree, very irresponsible of you to leave...we could have eaten something low fat or light or something.
That $hit'll kill ya!

Nonsence, I'm disappointed, half a foot? Is that even worth it? Mind you, there were a good bit of ingredients in there..

I agree, if the bread is good and it SHOULD be, I eat a lot of it straight, with butter and some salt.

Buddy of mine made some kind of Sirloin steak last night. He gave me the ends which were a bit overcooked but it was still tender
and had killer flavor. Had itty bitty potatoes too and some baby carrots. All VERY yummy.

They finally started selling a yoghurt that is NOT low fat or fat free in my local store so I'm happy as hell right now. Broke but happy


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> no cool sandwiches lately.. only home smoked salmon and new potatoes and butter. (tomorrow maybe if there is fish left i will have it on top of the bread too like always..)
> 
> now some banana strawberry icecream topped with chokolate chips shaved from marabou bar with my spyderco delica.. hahah



I recently made a smoked salmon sandwich, first time for that. A tasty bolillo roll, a smear of mayo, a mess of salmon, some muenster cheese and lettuce. I didn't know what it'd be like but it was super good actually. 



NonSenCe said:


> thickness of the slices look adequate.. the fillings look slightly too thin in comparison.. but whats in it?



I had to keep the fillings thin so I could get it in my mouth. 
Turkey, cheese, lettuce, mayo. 




Kestrel said:


> I've been gone for a few months, looks like you folks are behaving yourselves? :wave: Who put the flouride in your water, lol.




We were good. But we missed you anyways. :huh: 



NonSenCe said:


> yes, we are well behaving bunch when steadily fed.  or we have learned to selfmoderate or was it to hide the evidence better.. i have no recollection of any behaviour good/goof or bad, any further questions you should refer them to my attorney.
> 
> ps. very irresposible for you to leave us on our own.. who knows what we might of eaten without any supervision.
> 
> couldnt resist buying oven fresh bread from a supermarket which has their own oven.. and i saw them pulling them loafs out of it.. the smell draw me closer (from the meat section) and the cute girl offering a tasting pieces that had butter on them, well she had me hooked before "hello".  gonna go there tomorrow too to get a paper wrapped new bread fresh out of the oven..
> 
> at home i cut half of the loaf for snack.. sliced that in half and filled it with what ever i had available: tomatoes, cucumber, baloney, bratwurst sausage left over form day before bbq, boiled egg. then i realised i ate the top part of the loaf with butter alone.. it was that good (i got hungry while chopping the "fillings") hahah. anyways.. very nice half a foot long sandwich.



I love how you just randomly stuff a bunch of leftovers between bread and dub it a sandwich. Awesome.  



guiri said:


> Nick, so what's wrong with Ry Cooder?



Don't know him, I'll have to google.


----------



## Bigpal

This thread's entirely too large to check if this has been posted, so forgive me if it has.

Pittsburgh has Primanti Brothers restaraunts and they are so awesome. They specialize in these giant, crazy sandwiches. Excellent kielbasa, sausage, beef, chicken...:thinking:

Man! Now I need to get one tomorrow.


----------



## guiri

Bigpal said:


> This thread's entirely too large to check if this has been posted, so forgive me if it has.
> 
> Pittsburgh has Primanti Brothers restaraunts and they are so awesome. They specialize in these giant, crazy sandwiches. Excellent kielbasa, sausage, beef, chicken...:thinking:
> 
> Man! Now I need to get one tomorrow.



As for not reading the whole thread, don't worry and by the way, if you think this thread is large, check out the original one 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?311400-Butter-and-Bread-and-Sandwiches-Oh-My!

That sammich looks great. I LOVE sandwiches and I'm getting ready to eat one now. Fresh baked bread, butter, cream cheese with chives and maters.
Friggen AWESOME!

Hey Nick, that salmon sounds awesome


----------



## NonSenCe

i have written three replies to this thread.. and 2 in others.. i know one or two of them got deleted because of cpf crash. but where did the others go. i click "send", it appears on the topic. but next day i go to see replies.. mine is nowhere to be seen. odd.

and off topic.. im still hungry. last time i mentioned this cpf crashed.. second time i mentioned it my post has disappeared from the thread.. so me beeing hungry means cpf crashes or threads get erased. how sad. 

tomatoes in greenhouse are still doing ok. slowed down on production but i do get couple every other day to slice and dice between my bread. i am thinking about collecting few of them and doing my own pasta sauce out of my own tomatoes.. 

today i only had fresh full rye dark bread , little butter and then smeared with layer of liverpate. had a homegrown tomato on the side (ate it as is). 

has anyone eaten any truffel? i keep seeing it in posh cooking shows (just saw one episode on tv) where they shave some truffel on top of pasta or something.. and i just wonder what it is like?


----------



## guiri

Yes, your stomach is crashing CPF. You didn't know that?

Personally, I think they just don't like Finns but that's just my opinion.

Never tried truffles other than in candy so no idea what it really tastes like.

Expensive as $hit, I know that.

My tomatoes and cucumbers didn't do well at all this year and I think it was something
with the weather around here. Not sure

I love pate. YUM!


----------



## NonSenCe

i ate cpf? how nice. hahah no wonder my stomach ached one day. lot to digest. 

hmm.. summer is closing down here.. its getting dark in nights again. 

raspberry season is about over, basically just enough to feed yourself in the bushes or make a pie or tart out of them.. not enough to bother to putting them in freezer. (airtight container, berries and teaspoon of sugar thats it.. result later in winter when taken out of freezer is sugary liquid and mushy berries.. perfect for lathing the pancakes and icecream and other goody stuff. 

blueberries are scarse in the woods this year, had to buy a bucket full of them from someone who pick them almost like part time worker from forest. (was cheaper than driving around the woods dozens of miles just looking for a spot where one could find lot of them.. the normal places were either picked already or they didnt have that much to begin with.)

lingonberries are still raw. you know the berry one mushes on top of reindeer meat.. any deer will work.. as most deer seem to be eating them so there likely is a faint flavor of them in the meat already (you are what you eat?) and the berries will intensify the taste and hide others one might not prefer (gamy smell) and give it little more sour twang. 

personally i am not into berries of the forest.. i like more sweet types like strawberries and raspberries that one can grow in backyard and wander off to graze amongst them when ever one likes. next year i try to revive some of the strawberry bushes that i have neglected for half a decade.. they grow wild in middle of the overgrown grass nowdays.. (i know some are there still as my sister took over 20 of them this spring and planted them on her own yard) 

same here only in chokolate candy truffles.. no idea which part of it is it. 

or if they are just named such to fool people thinking they are getting luxurious product. hahah.


----------



## guiri

Yeah, I couldn't tell you about the truffles either 

Berries? Now you're talking. I LOVE berries and I love'em all.

Used to pick blueberries when I lived up north. It was awesome just eating them by the handful 

I would eat fruit all the time if I could afford it and could get the fruit I wanted at that time.
I LOVE fruit and it's probably one of the reasons I'm a diabetic 

You said revive strawberry bushes? Did you mean raspberry?

Later


----------



## Flying Turtle

Back to sandwiches for a minute. Recently I've been revisiting an old favorite, liverwurst and onion on rye or pumpernickel. Simple, cheap, and delicious.

Geoff


----------



## guiri

I love liver! 

Some of the simplest sammiches are also the best...


----------



## nbp

I recall eating braunschweiger (liverwurst) sandwiches at my grandma's house when I was a kid and liking them. Strange, as I was a fussy eater when I was little. :thinking: Now we always have it on hand as it's easy to shove pills into for the dog but I haven't been able to bring myself to eat it for years though I am not a fussy eater at all anymore. :thinking: Maybe just the fact that I've only seen the dog eat it for so long has tainted my image of it.  I should just get some out tomorrow and make a sandwich and see how it is. Seem to remember putting ketchup on my liver sausage sandwiches I think. Ketchup and onions should make pretty much anything palatable.


----------



## guiri

I don't eat ketchup but I think you should try the liver stuff.

Great idea for the dog. Easy to stick stuff into it and tasty enough so he won't look for it but
will just swallow it.

Let's see a pic of the pup and what's he taking pills for?

Later bro


----------



## NonSenCe

pumpernickels.. aww.. those are cool. but as a sandwich? hmm.. ermm.. peculiar choice 

raspberry bushes are somewhat controlled (they are in rows and have supporting lines etc) dozen of them are living on their own as they have spread outside of the actual area. but they are still cared for (i do remove weeds etc around them and make sure the appletrees dont shadow them too much etc.)

but strawberry plants.. they are left on their own in the "real" backyard which has not seen a mower or any other landskaping tool in about a half a decade or more.. covered in weeds and living amongst them.. there are small trees (baltic birch, grey alder, some kind of willow trees too) growing there that are too big to be run over by driven lawnmover these days.. over inch in diameter now days.. there used to be rows of strawberries alone.. and used to cover them with nets so birds dont eat them etc.. then got tired of constant care taking.. was too much trouble. easier to buy the berries i need from others. 

but next year i think i will either clean some area of weeds and give them berries better chance. or i dig some of them out and move them elsewhere in the yard. (to more maintained area) dozen or two of them would be enough to feed the "strawberry munchies" attack. 

liverpate + pills= seems like that dogs go for it no matter the breed.  

i like liverpate.. and dont like eating pills.. so i might be part dog too. something like lazy leonberger or something like that.


----------



## nbp

Gave the liver sausage a try today. Bread, liver, raw white onion, bit of ketchup. Not too bad actually. Not my most favorite thing ever, but not too bad. I'd eat it again.


----------



## Flying Turtle

That's the spirit, nbp! I usually put mustard and mayo on the sandwich, plus the onion. Just bought some more liverwurst/braunsweiger today. Probably have some for a snack tonight.

Geoff


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe

Have you tried growing Alpine Strawberries ?

They don't throw out runners and they stay as nice little bushes ... The fruits are small and seem to taste a bit like wine ... Birds don't like them ... Used to grow them years ago and they were gorgeous to eat with ice cream (before Lidls came to the UK).
.


----------



## nbp

Flying Turtle said:


> That's the spirit, nbp! I usually put mustard and mayo on the sandwich, plus the onion. Just bought some more liverwurst/braunsweiger today. Probably have some for a snack tonight.
> 
> Geoff



I'll give that a try next time! Yellow or brown mustard? Mayo and dijon are my favorite combo for brats.  I could see that being good on the liver. I almost wonder if I didn't put mayo and ketchup on years ago. :thinking: We'll go for mayo and mustard anyways.


----------



## NonSenCe

the running wild strawberries are not the issue.. the running wild weeds are. hahah. 

i think i remember some "pro" strawberry farmer saying that alpine strawberries are more finicky to the soil and shade than the garden variety. (but this was long long time ago.. maybe they have cultivated better versions these days) i had/have ONE alpine strawberry plant there (not sure if its still alive). my dad tried once to make more of them by rooting new ones from branches, but that didnt go well. all of them died as we tried to move them to another spot that would of been "better" for me.  no idea why they didnt like living on that spot of land.. maybe ph of the soil was wrong, maybe it was too wet or too dry.. the original plant liked to live next to a dead half rotting tree trunk on the edge where the other strawberries lived. and yeah.. the berries are good.. but to birds the normal strawberries are better so it got to keep its berries while others got pecked. hahah. 

my liverpate is now eaten. i think i will be ok couple weeks without any liverpate.. its one of those things i dont have to have all the time but i get cravings for sometimes. it was some kind of "rustic country style" pate by name.. and yes it was better and more flavored than the "normal" pate they sell.. but i have had better "country styled" ones by other makes. so its unlikely i will buy this one again. (unless it is in discount) weird thing.. i do not like liver in any other form as this. but somehow i can have it as pate on my bread. 

oh.. about lidl.. and mango chutney.. they still have not offered any in our lidls! i keep seeing mangochutney in every other store in town but not in lidl! and i kinda made a promise here in this thread that i will not try others before lidls mango chutney. accept no substitutes. 

this is a bummer.. i still would like to try to make those meatballs with mangochutney as one ingredient but cant do them until they start stocking that stuff!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> the running wild strawberries are not the issue.. the running wild weeds are. hahah.








NonSenCe said:


> oh.. about lidl.. and mango chutney.. they still have not offered any in our lidls! i keep seeing mangochutney in every other store in town but not in lidl! and i kinda made a promise here in this thread that i will not try others before lidls mango chutney. accept no substitutes.



I bet March did it. He prolly put some pressure on the corporate office NOT to sell it in Finland just to mess with you.
You know he's got the Welsh mafia behind him and yes, that $hit was good 

I LOVE LIVER!


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> the running wild strawberries are not the issue.. the running wild weeds are. hahah.
> 
> i think i remember some "pro" strawberry farmer saying that alpine strawberries are more finicky to the soil and shade than the garden variety. (but this was long long time ago.. maybe they have cultivated better versions these days) i had/have ONE alpine strawberry plant there (not sure if its still alive). my dad tried once to make more of them by rooting new ones from branches, but that didnt go well. all of them died as we tried to move them to another spot that would of been "better" for me.  no idea why they didnt like living on that spot of land.. maybe ph of the soil was wrong, maybe it was too wet or too dry.. the original plant liked to live next to a dead half rotting tree trunk on the edge where the other strawberries lived. and yeah.. the berries are good.. but to birds the normal strawberries are better so it got to keep its berries while others got pecked. hahah.
> 
> my liverpate is now eaten. i think i will be ok couple weeks without any liverpate.. its one of those things i dont have to have all the time but i get cravings for sometimes. it was some kind of "rustic country style" pate by name.. and yes it was better and more flavored than the "normal" pate they sell.. but i have had better "country styled" ones by other makes. so its unlikely i will buy this one again. (unless it is in discount) weird thing.. i do not like liver in any other form as this. but somehow i can have it as pate on my bread.
> 
> oh.. about lidl.. and mango chutney.. they still have not offered any in our lidls! i keep seeing mangochutney in every other store in town but not in lidl! and i kinda made a promise here in this thread that i will not try others before lidls mango chutney. accept no substitutes.
> 
> this is a bummer.. i still would like to try to make those meatballs with mangochutney as one ingredient but cant do them until they start stocking that stuff!



I grew my alpine strawberries from seed ... They look nice in a border ... Also grew perpetual spinnach ... Two types ; Winter and Summer ... They are great 'cos you just pull a few leaves off the outside of each plant and more get grown for next time ... I used these as an edging plant too ... Also these were grown from seed.

Pataks mango chutney is good , but not quite as good as Lidls (purple label) ... Lidls green label is their "beginners" mango chutney ... My two young Grandsons love it , though the younger one does prefer the purple label one ... I used to buy Lidls green label till I saw their purple label stuff ... I buy both now , but more of the purple label one ... I don't like any make of lime pickle.

Ask the store manager if he can get you some ... If he says no , ask for the address of the head office.
.


----------



## guiri

...and here I thought YOU were behind this March.

I'm truly sorry...


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> ...and here I thought YOU were behind this March.
> 
> I'm truly sorry...


I get blamed for all sorts of things by all sorts of people , and I am totally innocent of all charges ... Would I lie to you ? ... One look into my innocent blue eyes is usually enough for me to be believed ... I learned to tell lies properly when I was in the Army as it helped to prevent minor problems and misunderstandings ... Sometimes it was just not possible to explain (lie) and get away with it as the Senior NCO was always to blame , unless he got in first by charging a more junior NCO (like a Corporal or Lance-Corporal) ... It happened to me and I wasn't able to blame my junior NCO's as I was asleep at the time ... Unfortunately the other NCO's were asleep too ... It was actually my turn (as Guard Commander) to sleep from midnight (my rules as Senior NCO) ... It just so happened that the Commanding Officer decided to pay a sneaky visit at two in the morning and everyone was asleep ... Even the guards came in and were all asleep when "Sir" came to the Guard-room ... He had to knock and kick the door to wake someone up to let him in ... He wasn't happy standing out in the December snow ... Naturally as senior NCO , I was to blame ... Myself and my junior NCO's were put under open arrest for falling asleep whilst on duty ... In all fairness , I had got away with a lot of things over the previous year or so and it must have given "Sir" a great deal of pleasure to catch me for something at last ... We all had to do Guard Duty over the two week Christmas and New Year period when the Regiment closed for the break ... Obviously I did get home for the Chrismas week , but that is another story.

When we were charged for our "being asleep when on duty" the Commanding Officer went to great lengths to point out that the IRA were armed and active and that by being asleep , we were putting Catterick Camp and our Regiment (in particular) in great danger ... It was here (in retrospect) that I may have annoyed him a little as I repeated the "IRA armed and active" phrase ... "Yes" he yelled ... "But we only ever have Pick-handles" , I replied ... It was obvious from his expression and his spluttering , that my few honest words did not please him ... That is how we were ordered to do Guard duty for the entire two week period ... My Junior NCO's were not happy with this and wouldn't buy me any beers in the mess or the NAAFI.

You can't please everyone it seems.

Honesty is the best policy , unless you can make up a better story.
.


----------



## guiri

Honesty will get you in all kinds of trouble, REAL QUICK!


----------



## NonSenCe

lately.. i have mostly been eating plums.. out of the tree.  

and side note.. fresh plums on sandwich dont fit my taste buds.. yes.. had a weird thought moment and tried it.. just removed the stones and topped the bread with it. no. too weird taste. but i dont know, you might like it.. i didnt, as im odd that way.. i dont get PBJ sandwiches either. mine just gotta be more "salty" than sweet.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> lately.. i have mostly been eating plums.. out of the tree.


I hope you were wearing a safety harness ...





.


----------



## NonSenCe

would be needing a helmet more.. i am too chubby to climb up.. so i just use me mass to shake the tree so the plums drop down.


----------



## march.brown

NonSenCe said:


> would be needing a helmet more.. i am too chubby to climb up.. so i just use me mass to shake the tree so the plums drop down.


How about using a trampoline ? ... Exercise and plum collecting at the same time ... At the top of the "bounce" , you could experience "eating in zero gravity" like the astronauts do ... I have been semi-banned (at nearly75 years of age) from climbing up our very long ladder to prune our two big garden trees ... Apparently the ladder was quite "curved" as I got to the middle ... I am also "comfortably built" so I doubt whether they make trampolines strong enough for my weight ... Our garden is on the side of a hill , so if I bounced hard on a trampoline I would probably fly over the roof of the bungalow that is below us ... Hence the use of the ladder.

In the next few weeks I will have to have a go at the tree pruning again ... I have a long "pole thing" with a cutter on top ... The sort with a pull-string attatched , that I use to prune the higher up thin branches ... I have to climb the ladder first , then balance (like a tight-rope walker) whilst trying to reach the thin branches with my "pole thing" ... It aint easy ... When I was younger (about 70) I used to climb the ladder into the tree , then climb the tree and sit in a comfortable "fork" whilst pruning with the "pole thing" ... But since my tragic accident , I am not allowed to do this now ... It was tragic , as the gorgeous red rhododendron was smashed as it broke my fall ... Only now is it getting back to flowering again ... It is only a fraction of its former beauty ... Tragic ... I loved that bush.

I was going to get someone in to do the pruning , but they all charge two or three hundred pounds just to give a couple of trees a haircut ... That money would be better spent on alcoholic beverages ... So it has to be a DIY job.

I just hope that I don't ruin any more bushes or shrubs again.
.


----------



## NonSenCe

ROTFLMAO *snorted his milk out of his nose* cant type more, need to wipe computer. must cry for spilled milk. 

poor rhodo..


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I hope you were wearing a safety harness ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Dunno about the safety harness but considering he was eating plums, maybe some kind of butt harness or cork would be more adequate...?

Damn, I really have got to tell you guys a story about when I was a kid and crapped my pants eating too many cherries..


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> lately.. i have mostly been eating plums.. out of the tree.
> 
> and side note.. fresh plums on sandwich dont fit my taste buds.. yes.. had a weird thought moment and tried it.. just removed the stones and topped the bread with it. no. too weird taste. but i dont know, you might like it.. i didnt, as im odd that way.. i dont get PBJ sandwiches either. mine just gotta be more "salty" than sweet.




Nonsence, you're good in the kitchen. Do what I did many years ago. Make you some plum preserve with LITTLE sugar and then freeze it. Makes an awesome spread if you put butter on the bread as it'll contrast wonderfully with the bread.

Pit the plums, boil them slowly with LITTLE sugar and then freeze. That's all I remember doing but you may have to check up on that. The trick was, NOT too much sugar so I HAD to freeze it to preserve it but it was awesome.
A little sour and a little sweet. It was great on the bread bro.


----------



## guiri

March, I think you should team up with nonsence (money for the pruning could be spent on his plane ticket). You can climb up on his shoulders and I'm thinking this would be sturdy enough (give his, ehem, mass...) to serve as a base.

Seriously, I made my own pruner some years ago. Bought a small electric chain saw. Got a long pipe or conduit as they call them here. Stuck the extension cord through the pipe and out where the chain saw is and hooked it all up with another extension cord.
The thing cuts like a mofo!


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, you alive? I sent you an email a couple of days ago

...and, where's everyone else?


----------



## NonSenCe

me.. lost in space. and forgot my new email password.


----------



## guiri

That's nice!


----------



## StarHalo

Check the technique


----------



## guiri

Holy poop that looks good and messy


----------



## NonSenCe

delicious looking thing. even though i prefer my eggs well done.. ie no liquid form at all. 

sunday. and havent got any fresh bread anymore. oh how dreadful moment!

ate the last piece as breakfast and now i really want sandwich!

altho.. its not the only problem.. i also ate all the possible fresh toppings too. yesterday i didnt do any "real" food.. i just had sandwiches for breakfast and dinner.. and night snack too. and now im paying the price. 

hmm.. i guess i have to make some real food now.. hmm.. nothing tedious, something simple and from a can.. yeah.. spagetti with bolognese sauce sounds good stomach filler right now. (actually i could do just spaghetti and pour some ketchup on it and be happy. but i think i can muster the energy to open a can of sauce and heat it up to make it more dinner like.. hah)

guiri.. the knife still in my shelf waiting shipment. ended up beeing too busy in the end of the week to get it to post office. will try to send it soon. i think tuesday the latest. (depends of the weather.. we got our first snow on friday and summer tyres still on. hah.. excitement while driving in the traffic with others in same situtation mixed with few winter tyre people whom can actually stop, turn and accelerate while others slip and slide.)


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, no rush on the knife bro, when you have the time. Yeah, I would like the egg more cooked but it DOES look good and gooey 

So, am I the only one feeling sorry for nonsence that he's out of stuff for a sandwich? I was about to send the air force to drop some ham and bread for him


----------



## NonSenCe

worry not, i have built-in fat reserves.. i will survive a day without bread.  and pasta does have flour in it so its kinda bread. hah. 

and i doubt the air force knows how to drop bread and ham.. i think they are more used to dropping things that go KaBooM!


----------



## guiri

Well, if they don't, they need the practice...I'm gonna go ahead and set it up...


----------



## Qoose

Oh man, it's been a while. Nothing quite like looking at an old thread (or even its predecessor) and seeing a post by yourself on the first page. Long live the bread thread!

Recently I've found myself buying more bananas than one person can really eat. When they burn up into brown mush, it's banana bread time! Fresh baked, add a scoop of ice cream (Vanilla Brighams around these parts). I tell myself it's a bread and not candy.


----------



## Qoose

Also, happy National Sandwich Day everyone!


----------



## nbp

Happy Sandwich Day to you!


----------



## guiri

Qoose said:


> Oh man, it's been a while. Nothing quite like looking at an old thread (or even its predecessor) and seeing a post by yourself on the first page. Long live the bread thread!
> 
> Recently I've found myself buying more bananas than one person can really eat. When they burn up into brown mush, it's banana bread time! Fresh baked, add a scoop of ice cream (Vanilla Brighams around these parts). I tell myself it's a bread and not candy.



$#(&%)!%$# Clicked the wrong button! Sonofa....

Anyway, as I WAS saying before I so rudely interrupted myself, if it's got flour in it, it's bread and hence, it belongs here..

Get some of that really ripe nana and milk and make you a nice shake. Add cinnamon for flavor and maybe even some coconut milk.
Awesome stuff.

...and yes, happy sammich day yall!


----------



## NonSenCe

might be my mistake but isnt every day sandwich day? 

and didnt the Elvis do some kind of banana sandwiches? 

this said.. you guys made me hungry.. its 2 am.. and i just went to freezer to get some vanilla icecream and mushed a banana (rather fresh though) to mix em up.


----------



## guiri

No, you're right, every day IS sammich day but I think the guys are really pumped right now 

By the way, banana bread is awesome, especially if you make it gooey 

Nonsence, you've got e mail...


----------



## Wrend

Double anchovy garlic pizza. Savor the flavor.  (Pizza is kind of like an open-face sandwich, right?)

The only pizza I like for breakfast.


----------



## guiri

Wrend said:


> Double anchovy garlic pizza. Savor the flavor.  (Pizza is kind of like an open-face sandwich, right?)
> 
> The only pizza I like for breakfast.



Abso f'in' lutely and I myself am an anchovy lover


----------



## nbp

Pizza is an open faced sandwich.. That is awesome. :laughing:


----------



## guiri

The man is a friggin' poet..


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah.. its a sandwich.. basically pizza is just warm bread with toppings put before its ready to be eaten. (should make one this week) 

tried a cows tongue on top of bread today. not bad.i once again fell for cute girl offering free samples in market, tried it there and bought small amount to myself..

but i think the spices hid the real taste tho. not bad. but not really my cup of tea.


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> tried a cows tongue on top of bread today. not bad.i once again fell for cute girl offering free samples in market, tried it there and bought small amount to myself..



We're such suckers for a cute girl, aren't we? We'll buy things we don't even want if they're selling them.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> yeah.. its a sandwich.. basically pizza is just warm bread with toppings put before its ready to be eaten. (should make one this week)
> 
> tried a cows tongue on top of bread today. not bad.i once again fell for cute girl offering free samples in market, tried it there and bought small amount to myself..
> 
> but i think the spices hid the real taste tho. not bad. but not really my cup of tea.



I like tongue but was surprised to hear that they would give that out as samples in Finland. Awesome.
Tell me more..


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> We're such suckers for a cute girl, aren't we? We'll buy things we don't even want if they're selling them.



Sad but true


----------



## StarHalo

NonSenCe said:


> i once again fell for cute girl offering free samples in market



"Oh I'm sorry, this one doesn't seem to have a phone number.."


----------



## NonSenCe

oh tell you more.. well.. she had shoulder length straight reddish coppery(?) hair colour, some freckles on her nose and cheeks, green eyes and she was about 5´6" tall.. and rep of some small meat producer company that was promoting their products that day, seemed to know her stuff.. asked how the tongue was processed etc and answered in a way i believed her.. then other people lined up to see what the samples were i chose to take my tongue and leave her do her job.


----------



## nbp

Red hair 'n green eyes - she'll get ya every time. 

Sure I'll buy your crappy beef tongue, hun.

Got any sauce for it?


----------



## Nyctophiliac

OK, chaps. You've inspired me.

A couple of pages ago you were all talking about liver sausage. Having not had it since I was a child, I searched several deli's today for some and finally found several varieties at Selfridges.

I had Liver sausage on thick soft white bread with thinly sliced onion and cucumber with dijon mustard.

Bloody delicious!

Next time I'll do piccies. Promise.


----------



## NonSenCe

nycto.. your welcome. and yea it can be addictive indeed.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Red hair 'n green eyes - she'll get ya every time.
> 
> Sure I'll buy your crappy beef tongue, hun.
> 
> Got any sauce for it?



The hell with yall, I love beef tongue 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_OQ1EBpfuqCM/TGMGmytT4SI/AAAAAAAAAHE/Rh6kBeW-mr4/s1600/Picture+14.png

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQBVCI6od-kdqeNO8BcglvSp0C7mbqaSVK6pp-Hp7VRWZTWqX00pD3kgS_w


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> oh tell you more.. well.. she had shoulder length straight reddish coppery(?) hair colour, some freckles on her nose and cheeks, green eyes and she was about 5´6" tall.. and rep of some small meat producer company that was promoting their products that day, seemed to know her stuff.. asked how the tongue was processed etc and answered in a way i believed her.. then other people lined up to see what the samples were i chose to take my tongue and leave her do her job.



Hmm, I think you misunderstood...I meant more info on the tongue  
(I'm sorry, did that sound gay? - Like they said in the movie, NOT that there's anything wrong with being gay - Not the tongue part, the fact that I was more interested in the food than the chick....I'm just sayin')

How was it cooked and how did they sell it? Fresh, canned or what? I still can't see anyone advertising that
but hey, apparently they did and I LOVE tongue


----------



## guiri

Nyctophiliac said:


> OK, chaps. You've inspired me.
> 
> A couple of pages ago you were all talking about liver sausage. Having not had it since I was a child, I searched several deli's today for some and finally found several varieties at Selfridges.
> 
> I had Liver sausage on thick soft white bread with thinly sliced onion and cucumber with dijon mustard.
> 
> Bloody delicious!
> 
> Next time I'll do piccies. Promise.



So, tell me my foreign brother, what exactly is liver sausage? I mean, what's the difference between sausage and pate?
I love liver by the way and I just bought some in the store. Have a bunch of red peppers I need to eat and I thought 
I'd fry the chicken livers with some onions and red peppers. Should be yummy.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Liver sausage, as sold over here, is imported from Germany. Consists of a soft, spreadable pate like filling, packed into a skin of thin, fatty substance. When I was a kid, we would buy it in slices and peel off the fat skin before putting it into sandwiches. I remember the skin used to be fed to the birds and squirrels in the local park, who were mad for it!

I think you can still find the pre sliced version in certain supermarkets in the UK, but My local Tesco's and Waitrose didn't have any and I had to resort to going to a posh Deli (Selfridges Food Hall) - they had three types, the smooth, which I bought, another with truffles, and yet another which I didn't look at too closely so I can't tell you about it.

There's not too much difference between this and smooth pate in all honesty, its just that pate doesn't come either in sausage form or from Germany in most UK shops.

A very nice snack, but I must not buy more too soon once this lot is finished. Middle aged cholesterol is a tricky thing to manage on any diet!!!


----------



## NonSenCe

those pate/sausages do sound delicious. 

i think i must get some for weekend again.. been few weeks since i had some if i recall right. 



hah guiri.. i know what you meant but decided to tell about the girl as i did like her more than the tongue hahaah.  

tongue: served "fresh" as raw or as ready to eat, as they were some butcher shop/meat producer. i took the ready food and let her slice it for me. the tonguemeat i think it was boiled slowly with some seasoning and then just cut into slices etc and served. (wasnt truly listening what she was saying. hah. was more watching how she sliced it and other meat products for tasting and for me to take home.. removing the skin etc)

------
today: home made pizza.. own dough, tomato pure mixed with little black-pepper flavore ketchup to bring more moisture and smoother paste, ham slices (meant for bread toppings originally, now few slices were left so it was just chopped smaller and put as topping for pizza), pre-fried lean fat % pork-cow minced meat (30% pork), sunfried tomatoes, grated swiss/emmental cheese, some champion-mushrooms, red pepper, one tomato sliced, canned pineapple sliced and chopped, pickled cucumber bits, more cheese, and then couple mozzarella cheese bits too as i had some left, herbs and spices.

was good. in retrospect: less herbs (a bit too much oregano) no need for fresh tomato as there was pure and ketchup and sundried version too. had to use too much cheese as toppings got too thick to stay on without it.


----------



## nbp

Now THAT is a pizza! You can cook for me any day, nonsence. 

I love ham and pineapple pizzas. They call it a Hawaiian pizza here. Throw some jalapenos on it with the ham and pineapple for a fabulous savory/salty/sweet/spicy combination. Hits all your taste regions on your tongue. Love it.


----------



## guiri

Nyctophiliac said:


> Liver sausage, as sold over here, is imported from Germany. Consists of a soft, spreadable pate like filling, packed into a skin of thin, fatty substance. When I was a kid, we would buy it in slices and peel off the fat skin before putting it into sandwiches. I remember the skin used to be fed to the birds and squirrels in the local park, who were mad for it!
> 
> I think you can still find the pre sliced version in certain supermarkets in the UK, but My local Tesco's and Waitrose didn't have any and I had to resort to going to a posh Deli (Selfridges Food Hall) - they had three types, the smooth, which I bought, another with truffles, and yet another which I didn't look at too closely so I can't tell you about it.
> 
> There's not too much difference between this and smooth pate in all honesty, its just that pate doesn't come either in sausage form or from Germany in most UK shops.
> 
> A very nice snack, but I must not buy more too soon once this lot is finished. Middle aged cholesterol is a tricky thing to manage on any diet!!!



Man, I love liver and pate


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> those pate/sausages do sound delicious.
> 
> i think i must get some for weekend again.. been few weeks since i had some if i recall right.
> 
> 
> 
> hah guiri.. i know what you meant but decided to tell about the girl as i did like her more than the tongue hahaah.
> 
> tongue: served "fresh" as raw or as ready to eat, as they were some butcher shop/meat producer. i took the ready food and let her slice it for me. the tonguemeat i think it was boiled slowly with some seasoning and then just cut into slices etc and served. (wasnt truly listening what she was saying. hah. was more watching how she sliced it and other meat products for tasting and for me to take home.. removing the skin etc)
> 
> ------
> today: home made pizza.. own dough, tomato pure mixed with little black-pepper flavore ketchup to bring more moisture and smoother paste, ham slices (meant for bread toppings originally, now few slices were left so it was just chopped smaller and put as topping for pizza), pre-fried lean fat % pork-cow minced meat (30% pork), sunfried tomatoes, grated swiss/emmental cheese, some champion-mushrooms, red pepper, one tomato sliced, canned pineapple sliced and chopped, pickled cucumber bits, more cheese, and then couple mozzarella cheese bits too as i had some left, herbs and spices.
> 
> was good. in retrospect: less herbs (a bit too much oregano) no need for fresh tomato as there was pure and ketchup and sundried version too. had to use too much cheese as toppings got too thick to stay on without it.



Sounds awesome but I could probably have done without the pickle.

Don't get me wrong, I would have liked to know more about the chick but all this talk without pics is useless, ESPECIALLY considering how far away she is and that she would
probably have turned my fat *** down anyway.

Mind you, I could have come and gotten myself some homemade pizza


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Now THAT is a pizza! You can cook for me any day, nonsence.
> 
> I love ham and pineapple pizzas. They call it a Hawaiian pizza here. Throw some jalapenos on it with the ham and pineapple for a fabulous savory/salty/sweet/spicy combination. Hits all your taste regions on your tongue. Love it.



Man, haven't had pizza with pineapples in many years. Good stuff.
Gonna have to get me some pizza soon. Been awhile


----------



## march.brown

guiri said:


> The hell with yall, I love beef tongue



I used to feed my Staffordshire Bull Terrier on that ... He loved to have it raw but it gave him really bad wind so we had to cook it (so the house didn't smell bad) ... This reduced the wind slightly ... When he had the bad wind , I used to shout at him and he would walk off to the other side of the room ... In the end , he used to wander off to the far side of the room before we could smell it ... On many occasions when we had guests , they used to blame each other 'cos the dog was several yards away looking innocent and angelic ... Good fun.

I suppose that it could also have been the Cod Liver Oil that we added to his food to give him a shiny coat ... We used to show him at Staffordshire Bull Terrier shows when we lived in the Midlands ... They were very noisy shows , particularly when a dog got away from its owner and a fight started ... Best dogs in the world if you have children ... Snag is , you can't tell the child off 'cos the dog won't let you.

Latest Wife likes Yorkies ... It's not the same , once you've had a Staffie !

p.s. I'm still into Lidls Mango Chutney !
.


----------



## NonSenCe

testing this stupid picture adding thing.. too complicated, won t normally bother. but now i want to test and try.. and this is opportunic moment here..

my sisters american pitbull and german shephard mix puppy few months ago.. featuring her good ole groenendal belgian shephard too..


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> testing this stupid picture adding thing.. too complicated, won t normally bother. but now i want to test and try.. and this is opportunic moment here..
> 
> my sisters american pitbull and german shephard mix puppy few months ago.. featuring her good ole groenendal belgian shephard too..



What picture adding thing?
If you have it uploaded somewhere, all you do is post the link.
THe pain in the *** is uploading it somewhere..

Cute pup

Did you get my e mail from yesterday?


----------



## guiri

march.brown said:


> I used to feed my Staffordshire Bull Terrier on that ... He loved to have it raw but it gave him really bad wind so we had to cook it (so the house didn't smell bad) ... This reduced the wind slightly ... When he had the bad wind , I used to shout at him and he would walk off to the other side of the room ... In the end , he used to wander off to the far side of the room before we could smell it ... On many occasions when we had guests , they used to blame each other 'cos the dog was several yards away looking innocent and angelic ... Good fun.
> 
> I suppose that it could also have been the Cod Liver Oil that we added to his food to give him a shiny coat ... We used to show him at Staffordshire Bull Terrier shows when we lived in the Midlands ... They were very noisy shows , particularly when a dog got away from its owner and a fight started ... Best dogs in the world if you have children ... Snag is , you can't tell the child off 'cos the dog won't let you.
> 
> Latest Wife likes Yorkies ... It's not the same , once you've had a Staffie !
> 
> p.s. I'm still into Lidls Mango Chutney !
> .



I like the staffies and although I like yorkies too, not quite the same thing.

I'm thinking the farting came from the oil and not the tongue and I'm glad
you're still an addict


----------



## NonSenCe

weird how some dog breeds are built to pass gas.. others can keep it in most of the time. 

(and to keep mods happy. dogs are edible too.)

----
today: tortillas and tortilla flavored meatmix into oven pot and heated there.. layer the ingredients just like lasagne. meat/tortilla/meat/cheese/tortilla/meat/cheese and repeat.  
----

guiri: yeah got the shipment notice.

and thats the annoying hassle. remember to take a picture. move it to computer. downsize it to thumbling, save it, open photo account, add picture to account, and then move it here. i dont like it, just annoying. hah.


-----

tomorrow: maybe home smoked salmon.

have one of those electric smokers.. handy thing. was suprised how well it worked. just plug it it to wall socket (outside as it does smoke) add wood and fish.. its basically a enclosed stainless tube with built-in heat element that burns/chars/makes smoke out of woodchips.


----------



## guiri

..and I'm sure they're very tasty too. Asians seem to think so 

That tortilla stuff sounds good.

I'm not much on smoked or barbecued stuff. Got a guy here that insists on cooking for me but pretty much the only
thing he does that's decent is his pasta. Of course, he also insists on smoking or barbecuing everything which as I said
I don't like 

You're right, this pic thing IS a pain


----------



## NonSenCe

one thing i have never tried and ALWAYS wanted to.. make my own fresh pasta. oneday i WILL do some!

i have only helped my sister making lasagne from scratch as she has the pasta press/roller what ever its called. 

..well.. how about if you take it your mission to teach him on slow stew foods next time he wants to bbq.


----------



## guiri

If you ever do, remember, no water, just eggs. Makes it awesome 

There ARE machines that make pasta but the cheap ones aren't all that good.

Dude, you can't teach this dude $hit! He knows everything


----------



## guiri

Alright boys and girls (do we have any chicks in this thread?), here are a few pics of something I whipped up the other day.
I love cooking on high heat and frankly, I need to figure out if I can get more heat out of my wok burner 

I started with some oil but since I don't much like cooking in oil (I prefer butter but it burns) I thought I'd be smart
and add some butter in there. Heated the whole thing till it was very hot...

http://www.extuff.biz/images/Liver-veggies-DSC02819_resize.JPG

Tossed in the chicken livers., Cheap in the US. I also use paprika most of the time and I use the regular, NOT the spicy kind but you can do either
or, depending on your level of masochism. Me, I abhor violence 

http://www.extuff.biz/images/Liver-veggies-DSC02820_resize.JPG

Another thing I use most of the times is this spice mix. It's awesome and also has a bit of lemon in it. Great stuff but be careful, it IS salty
so don't go ape$hit with it. As you can see, I DO put a lot on because I know that when I stir, most of it will sink to the bottom but again,
test it out till you get used to it. Awesome stuff.

http://www.extuff.biz/images/Liver-veggies-DSC02821_resize.JPG

Kinda purdy with all the veggies and spices I think. Red peppers, got a green one too and some onions. If I weren't too lazy to peal it, 
there would also be garlic in every meal.

http://www.extuff.biz/images/Liver-veggies-DSC02822_resize.JPG

It's ready and let it be noted that I undercooked the livers. Not a problem for me per say 'cause I can eat liver while it's still red or pink inside
but that's not how I wanted them. Again, not enough heat but I should have left them in there longer before adding the veggies.

http://www.extuff.biz/images/Liver-veggies-DSC02823_resize.JPG


http://www.extuff.biz/images/Liver-veggies-DSC02824_resize.JPG

Thoughts?


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


Ok, who has heard of beer chicken or drunken chicken? For those who want to try, I will be happy to walk you through it as it's super simple
and makes one of the best chickens I've ever had. The white meat is so juicy it drips and the skin is crisp. Truly awesome!

I can't do stuff in the oven and I suck on the grill but I can fry the $hit outta anything! 

Also, for those who want food with LOTS of taste and don't care how fat/greasy it is, I make a killer liver with whipped cream
and I fry some killer meat with peanuts. Not peanut butter, PEANUTS!


----------



## nbp

Ok, I've never eaten chicken livers, but I gotta say, that looks pretty good Georgi boy. I'd give it a go. 

And here I thought you were a TV dinner kind a guy..  That's like real food you just made! :wow:

+ 1 for Montreal steak seasoning. Chuck it on your meat before you grill. Good stuff.


----------



## guiri

Bro, if I didn't live by myself, I'd cook all the time but it sucks cooking for one person.

Depending on what you cook it's from 20 mins to 2 hours, you eat it in five minutes (well, I do..) and then you clean up
for 20 minutes or more. Totally bogus.

I had a roomie back in Sweden and he loved my food. I'd cook, set the table and he'd clear the table and wash the dishes.
It was awesome.

If you like liver, chicken liver is awesome. It's also great to fry with just onions.

I forgot, I added a bit of white wine too. Not enough to make it all watery and disgusting but a bit for flavor.
Always good when there are veggies involved....and yeah, that IS like REAL food


----------



## nbp

Ok men, here's a recipe for y'all. It's so easy a caveman can do it, and you will go crazy for it. 

Get yourself some high quality bratwursts, or Italian sausages, or even Polish sausages or whatever. (I prefer brats as I don't care for fennel seeds, as we've discussed before. :sick2: ) Throw a bunch of them in the Crock Pot in the morning. (More of them than you think you need, as I guarantee you will eat two or three of them at a time, at least.) Then dump in a diced up white onion, some sliced up green peppers, a can or two of crushed tomatoes, and your favorite spices/Italian seasoning, salt, pepper, red pepper etc. Then let it cook on low all day, like 6-8 hrs. oughta do. Then when you get home, plop one of those sausages on a brat bun (could also dice them and put on noodles or something, but I like buns) with a bunch of the tomato, onion, pepper mixture, and eat it. The brats will be melt in your mouth tender after all that time and the veggie slurry makes it so good! I brought two to work with me for dinner this evening and I wished I had a third!

You gotta try this and let me know what you think. I usually grill my sausages, but for easy winter food, you can't beat this! :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Holy crap that looks good Nick. I'm out though as there's no way I can do a crock pot and walk around smelling it all day without violating it prematurely.
Not even sure I have a crock pot but I'd have to set this and leave the house all day and besides, I would have to put it somewhere where the dogs 
can't get to it.

You should have seen when I had my big Great Dane. He was amazing at reaching things.

Sob, that looks good though and I kinda like sloppy stuff with veggies and dagnabbit, wurst is awesome.

You may have to cook some again and overnight it to me


----------



## NonSenCe

interesting nbp.. but i agree on guiri.. the long cook time is near impossible when one knows that everything in the pot is already ready to be eaten as is.. 

hmm.. wonder if one could do this slow cooking in oven ..that closed door might help not letting all the delicious fumes go round the house all day. 

or.. guiri.. you need to do it when you have running nose.. when you cant smell anything, thats the time to try to cook something like this. 

and guiri.. my sisters visit has been delayed by a week because of work. so your shipment also drags along. (sorry about that.. i hate how long this has taken) 

-------
today i am mostly eating: rice+ honey-soy flavored chiken, fried in pan and then add cream or similar to make savory sauce..


----------



## guiri

No rush bro, let it take as long as it needs 

Yeah, I couldn't stand smelling it. I'd be eating it raw after an hour


----------



## Meganoggin

Slow cooker / crockpot cooking is the best. It allows you to use cheap cuts of meat and makes them delicious! It saves on energy. It saves on effort. I use mine all the time.


----------



## guiri

Let's blame it on nogg 

He hasn't been here in such a long time, he deserves it. By the way bro, you ok?

So, are there any peeps here that would want a 10-20 min video of one of my recipes?

I don't know how to edit $hit so it'll prolly be unedited.

I thought maybe kidneys in cream or some nice beef with peanuts and cream
if I can find peanuts that aren't stale..


----------



## NonSenCe

making a cooking repice video, so putting it on youtube? would be smartest way.. 

today im thinking about making roast beef of some kind with oven potatoes (wrapped in tinfoil) and dumping couple carrots into pot with the beef too. just little oil plus black pepper and salt. (not sure if i bother making a gravy out of it or not.. likely im too hungry when its coming out of the oven to take time to make gravy.. even while it could be done while the meat rests a while.. i rather stand by it drooling than actually doing anything anymore)


----------



## guiri

I wouldn't have the patience for the gravy either but I love gravy.
As for the video, the hell with youtube, it was just for you guys if someone wanted it.


----------



## Meganoggin

I have been keeping a low profile here - because I have started a different way of eating. It's called the Primal Blueprint and I no longer eat bread.... so no more sammiches for Nog!

I have, however lost 11kg (24.25lb) and I'm feeling better than I have done in years.

If you are interested look here www.marksdailyapple.com


----------



## NonSenCe

felt a cold shiver going thru his back.. no bread. its like.. *shivers*

but i get it if it makes you feel better.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> felt a cold shiver going thru his back.. no bread. its like.. *shivers*
> 
> but i get it if it makes you feel better.



I know, I got kinda skeered too when I read it. Mind you, being a diabetic, I wouldn't mind but it's gonna be hard.
I'll check it out though.

Nogg, you lost 25lbs in how long?


----------



## guiri

Ok Nogg, there's no way I can read and understand all that 

I do have a very serious reading comprehension problem and I definitely
have a very short attention spam.

What are my options?

George


----------



## StarHalo

I lost 60 lbs this year; ADD instructions - keep a calculator around to do a careful running tally of your calories during the day, end the day as close to 1200 calories as possible. You will lose 2 pounds a week this way, no exercise necessary.


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Ok Nogg, there's no way I can read and understand all that
> 
> I do have a very serious reading comprehension problem and I definitely
> have a very short attention spam.
> 
> What are my options?
> 
> George



The basic concept is simple - you only eat things that a caveman could have got his hands on. So, no processed crap, no sugar, no grains. Just fresh vegetables and meat, nuts (not peanuts), olive oil, coconuts, eggs etc. If you go back to the site and sign up for the newsletter, he gives you the code to download some e-books that will explain the concept better. Most of the articles on the website are very complicated and quote medical journals and stuff - I don't tend to bother with those! There is however a very good section of recipes, so you can get more of an idea of what is allowed.

I lost my 25lb in just under 5 months. Mrs Nog has lost about 28lb in the same time, so it's not a fluke! Oh and I still drink beer at the weekend!!!!

edit: Mrs Nog has also been able to come off her heartburn meds!


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> I lost 60 lbs this year; ADD instructions - keep a calculator around to do a careful running tally of your calories during the day, end the day as close to 1200 calories as possible. You will lose 2 pounds a week this way, no exercise necessary.



So, did you do the same thing as Nogg or just counting calories?


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> The basic concept is simple - you only eat things that a caveman could have got his hands on. So, no processed crap, no sugar, no grains. Just fresh vegetables and meat, nuts (not peanuts), olive oil, coconuts, eggs etc. If you go back to the site and sign up for the newsletter, he gives you the code to download some e-books that will explain the concept better. Most of the articles on the website are very complicated and quote medical journals and stuff - I don't tend to bother with those! There is however a very good section of recipes, so you can get more of an idea of what is allowed.
> 
> I lost my 25lb in just under 5 months. Mrs Nog has lost about 28lb in the same time, so it's not a fluke! Oh and I still drink beer at the weekend!!!!
> 
> edit: Mrs Nog has also been able to come off her heartburn meds!



Yep, beer is all natural. This is very important.

Hmm, I might give it a shot but I have to be in the right frame of mind or I'll never do it. Thanks. I may be back for some pointers.
God knows, I need it (to lose weight I mean but also the pointers, I'm sure)


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> So, did you do the same thing as Nogg or just counting calories?



Just counting calories. It doesn't matter what you eat; if you put a spoon in a bag of sugar and eat 1200 calories a day of only that, you'll lose two pounds a week. You can still eat all your favorite foods, it's just a matter of proportioning them correctly.


----------



## guiri

...and therein lies the problem. I don't eat much when I DO something. It's when I sit at home at night, watching tv when I get these cravings


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> ...and therein lies the problem. I don't eat much when I DO something. It's when I sit at home at night, watching tv when I get these cravings



Skew your calorie intake to be evening-heavy; make breakfast and lunch a little smaller so dinner and dessert can be larger. My morning bowl of oatmeal is 160 calories, my nightly bowl of ice cream is 200.

And don't forget flavored drinks and chewing gum. You're not always actually hungry, but rather you just want some _flavor_. You can have low/zero calorie flavor all you want..


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Skew your calorie intake to be evening-heavy; make breakfast and lunch a little smaller so dinner and dessert can be larger. My morning bowl of oatmeal is 160 calories, my nightly bowl of ice cream is 200.
> 
> And don't forget flavored drinks and chewing gum. You're not always actually hungry, but rather you just want some _flavor_. You can have low/zero calorie flavor all you want..



Well, I have to figure something 'cause I'm tired of being a fat ***


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Well, I have to figure something 'cause I'm tired of being a fat ***



If you have the means, I highly recommend Nutrisystem; I started out on it, and that's what helped me figure out my portions and get my diet on track in the beginning. It's basically also a 1200 calorie diet, just with everything planned out like a menu, which makes things much easier. Plus it's geared to your glycemic index, so you don't get hungry (something that's hard to avoid if you just eat 1200 calories of anything.)

I started out the year a 36 waist, now I'm a 31. I can go into the jeans section of a store and try out any cut I want; straight, slim, skinny, whatever looks interesting..


----------



## guiri

Well, I've long thought that regular healthy living is the key and it's the same for your dogs as everyone says that
they're much better on a raw diet.

Anyway, another opinion I have and I hope I don't insult anyone is that at least around here, people are sicker than what I remembered
them being in Sweden.
Hospitals and clinics everywhere and all the places seem to be full and the population in my area is not very high.
I think we're killing ourselves the way we eat and very few people I know around here cook food from scratch.

It's always hamburger helper, mac and cheese or something else that's already cooked. 

WHEN I cook, I start from scratch and at the most will buy some mushrooms or beans canned, that's it.
You can also tell from my trash. Always almost empty trashcan while my neighbors' can is overflowing, always.


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Well, I've long thought that regular healthy living is the key and it's the same for your dogs as everyone says that
> they're much better on a raw diet.



Healthy is good, but when it comes to weight loss, ignore the "food type" diets. Your body burns a certain amount of energy each day, put in more energy (calories) than it burns and you gain weight, put in almost enough energy to maintain your muscle and the body must burn fat to compensate - that's where the 1200 calorie number comes in. It's not necessary to restrict it to certain very specific types of foods, that just makes losing the weight that much more difficult.

The problem most people have with a new diet is the experience of being at the grocery store tasked with figuring out which foods to buy that they've never bought before; it's a recipe for failure if you're expecting someone to completely change how they eat and are assuming they already know how to acclimate to it overnight. There's very little grocery shopping involved with the Nutrisystem diet, you just buy smaller side items which you get to choose. And with a 1200 calorie diet, there doesn't have to be a change at all, it's the same thing you're eating now, just in responsible portions.



guiri said:


> people are sicker than what I remembered them being in Sweden.



Not an entirely fair comparison since Sweden has fewer poor people, a much larger social services system, and they don't have a culture of food.


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Not an entirely fair comparison since Sweden has fewer poor people, a much larger social services system, and they don't have a culture of food.



Maybe but from what I saw when I lived there which IS a good while ago and being here, there is a huge difference in how they eat in the different countries.

Add to this the fear of bacteria and the "need" to disinfect everything and I may (of course, I may not) be right.

Haven't checked any stats on this, just the way it feels/seems to me


----------



## guiri

By the way, another reason I'm fat is that I'm not active. I used to be but I'm not any longer


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> there is a huge difference in how they eat in the different countries.



That's the culture of food; in the US it starts early with Ronald McDonald commercials and toys in your meal, then you keep eating at those places as you get older, hitting up the drive-thru since you don't have much time (while fast food ads play on the radio), so it's the monster burger + half-pound of fries + one-third gallon soda 2000 calorie meal, and you don't really think about it because that's what you've always had, that's what everyone always has.. It's only after two-thirds of your country is fat, along with you, that you realize this is an entire system that maybe isn't such a good idea.

That's part of the beauty of the Nutrisystem diet; since it's mostly pre-packaged and you're creating your own menu, it's actually faster and easier than fast food. The idea of going out and getting a burger is less appealing when you've got a complete healthy meal right there ready to go.



guiri said:


> By the way, another reason I'm fat is that I'm not active. I used to be but I'm not any longer



With either Nutrisystem or a 1200 calorie diet, activity is purely optional. If you just want to do a walk now and then, that's fine, but you'll lose two pounds a week even if you just lay in bed all day.


----------



## guiri

My problem though is that if I'm not active or have something else to think about, I sit at home and think about food and I'm not going to be able to do the nutrisystem because I WILL get hungry
and want to snack and all that. I need to get my *** in gear and do something.

I also need to start cooking. I just got all the stuff I need and I'm going to try to make a chicken soup for the first time.

How much is the nutrisystem out of curiosity.


----------



## StarHalo

Nutrisystem allows several snacks throughout the day, and the whole diet is geared to your glycemic index, so as long as you stick to the menu/schedule, you never really get hungry. It averages around $300/mo., which covers the majority of what you'll be eating, the rest you'll get from the grocery store are smaller sides that you prefer, like milk, fruits, nuts, etc. Pretty cheap compared to the fast food diet, and a lot faster..


----------



## guiri

Well, I pay more a month for food so maybe it might be something to look into. I'm gonna have a look, thanks


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Holy crap that looks good Nick. I'm out though as there's no way I can do a crock pot and walk around smelling it all day without violating it prematurely.
> Not even sure I have a crock pot but I'd have to set this and leave the house all day and besides, I would have to put it somewhere where the dogs
> can't get to it.
> 
> You should have seen when I had my big Great Dane. He was amazing at reaching things.
> 
> Sob, that looks good though and I kinda like sloppy stuff with veggies and dagnabbit, wurst is awesome.
> 
> You may have to cook some again and overnight it to me




You NEED a crock pot/slow cooker. They are great! And it probably wouldn't have to be all day I suppose, just so long as the veggies are softish and the meat is cooked thoroughly so you don't get sick. 



NonSenCe said:


> interesting nbp.. but i agree on guiri.. the long cook time is near impossible when one knows that everything in the pot is already ready to be eaten as is..
> 
> hmm.. wonder if one could do this slow cooking in oven ..that closed door might help not letting all the delicious fumes go round the house all day.
> 
> or.. guiri.. you need to do it when you have running nose.. when you cant smell anything, thats the time to try to cook something like this.
> 
> and guiri.. my sisters visit has been delayed by a week because of work. so your shipment also drags along. (sorry about that.. i hate how long this has taken)
> 
> -------
> today i am mostly eating: rice+ honey-soy flavored chiken, fried in pan and then add cream or similar to make savory sauce..



What about those Dutch ovens? You could probably put it all in there and stick it in the oven. It wouldn't be as smelly and it's basically the same cooking method. 



Meganoggin said:


> I have been keeping a low profile here - because I have started a different way of eating. It's called the Primal Blueprint and I no longer eat bread.... so no more sammiches for Nog!
> 
> I have, however lost 11kg (24.25lb) and I'm feeling better than I have done in years.
> 
> If you are interested look here www.marksdailyapple.com




We talk about ALL food, Noggin! Show some of your caveman food!



StarHalo said:


> I lost 60 lbs this year; ADD instructions - keep a calculator around to do a careful running tally of your calories during the day, end the day as close to 1200 calories as possible. You will lose 2 pounds a week this way, no exercise necessary.



:goodjob: That's very impressive!


----------



## guiri

Won't work Nick. I have a good sense of smell and I'd go crazy here. Han, can't do it..

Yeah Nogg, let's see some of that traditional (read: 10,000 BC) food


----------



## guiri

Ok, who wants the recipe for my moms chicken soup (Bulgarian)?


----------



## nbp

Hows about you make it and send it to me instead!


----------



## NonSenCe

all food recipes are always welcome.. for just entertainement value if not really beeing able to start making one.. educational value is useful!

and soup can be used to moisten a bread so it also is sandwich material.


----------



## guiri

Nick, it's already made, I made a huge pot yesterday but not sure about the shipping part though 

Ok, recipe coming up


----------



## guiri

..or maybe not. My carpal tunnel's being acting up like a mofo lately...


----------



## NonSenCe

take good care of that G. dont put stress on it/them. 

friends sister just had 2 operations on her carpal tunnels this year..both left and right wrist.. and on top of that she had some surgery on her right shoulder too that had something to do with the carpal tunnel if i recall right.


----------



## guiri

THanks, it's a pain in the ***.

Flares up when I do a lot of searching and stuff online and lately I've done a lot of surfing..


----------



## NonSenCe

local Lidls have renovated themselves.. and they built an bread bakery there! fresh bread made right there in the shop. yay! good reason to stop by there more often. 

yesterdays breadbun/rolls were good, ate few of them with butter alone. (little like short french baguettes) and later had them with a solid thick slices of airdried salami my friend brought from northern italy (xmas present/payment, as i gave him eagletac flashlight before his worktrip to use. his led lenser broke down hours before departure and he called me to give him "a flashlight, any light" to borrow, gave him my fenix tk11 and the eagletac 2AA, fenix i wanted back, eagle he could keep).

anyways, back to salami.. WOW what an treat! -in the end i ate big chunks of the salami by itself.. very good and full of flavors. too bad its from some little local italian butcher shop in tiny town.. too far and difficult to get more. but i think can live without it. i will crave it after its gone thats for sure. but i will be fine. (althou i did tell my friend that IF he needs to go back there to fix the machine he was working on, he will better be bringing more food stuff from that butcher too)


----------



## Meganoggin

Mmmmm! Airdried Salami!


----------



## NonSenCe

although i think most salami sausages are meant to be air-dried but this particular had that shriveled, old shrunken, dried-up look, but not feeling like too dry. and the taste . yummy. -yes, please, i will have another chunk now again.. 4th, but whos counting--


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> ..but whos counting--



Not me but then, I expect you NOT to do the same for me. I really hate being reminded of what a pig I am 

Before I forget, welcome back Nogg :wave:

Nonsence, when I lived in Sweden and a couple of years before I left, they started doing this in some of 
the small (local) grocery stores and of course, I quickly figured it out and learned to call and ask when
the bread was hot (or call them and ask them to make me some fresh) and I'd go across the street
(had one less than a couple of hundred feet away from my apartment) and get them hot and eat 
with the good swedish margarine and some cooked ham.

Dude, it was AWESOME!

$hit, now I got cravings for some fresh bread and I"ll have to get me some 

By the way, knife is good but the handle like you said is slippery.

Big screw up on their part.

Later kids


----------



## Meganoggin

:wave:


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> :wave:



Think you gonna get away with a simple wave? Are you going to start joining in?


----------



## NonSenCe

ran out of bread at home. didnt bother to go to store to get more.. so i made this: http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/bread-recipes/rolled-bread-of-parma-ham-nice-cheese-egg-and-basil 

(minus the basil and olives, just added turkey ham slices as i had few of those still left and couple cherry tomatoes)


----------



## guiri

So, how was the bread?

My teeth are bad right now so I'm having problems with bread, especially considering that I want it crispy on the outside.

I plan on growing a buttload of cherry tomatoes this year.

I can try to find some good seeds for you if you're interested (or anyone else). The ones I get are AWESOME year after year.


----------



## NonSenCe

it was good. felt little odd to have the toppings already ready in the inside but will do it again. will try different bread dough recipes. 

toothache is murder. nothing really can give relief on that. hate it too.


----------



## guiri

Toothache is some painful $hit bro


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> ran out of bread at home. didnt bother to go to store to get more.. so i made this: http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/bread-recipes/rolled-bread-of-parma-ham-nice-cheese-egg-and-basil
> 
> (minus the basil and olives, just added turkey ham slices as i had few of those still left and couple cherry tomatoes)



That looks super good! I want.


----------



## guiri

Road trip Nick. Let's go and see Nonsence 

Now's the time to go too. Plenty of lovely snow up north


----------



## NonSenCe

we barely have few inches of snow here. so not really a good time. every road is icy and slippery. dangerous times, giving anything more than touch of go-pedal on the car and im going sideways )with almost new winter studded tyres too.) at times its fun to play around but when one tries to stop when needed.. bloodpressure spikes.

on side not.. todays dinner (its midnight so as i have been told that i "cant" call it lunch, i must call it dinner even though its my first meal after breakfast) consisted of french baguette (frozen half ready made kind that you put into oven for 10minutes.) fillings of this footlong were simple.. butter of course, (heavenly feeling as it melts into fresh hot bread) and five 1cm thick chunks/slices of meatwurst (as that was the right amount to fill it from end to end). as side dish i had 3 hard boiled eggs that i meant to put inside the baguette but didnt want to wait that long. tomato had the same fate. and downed it with pint of milk.

now thinking.. do i have the willpower not to eat the other one i made and leave it for breakfast or not.. need to decide soon as it cools down more and more while i type this and wipe the crumbs of the first one off my shirt.


----------



## nbp

Return of the meatwurst! :rock:


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> now thinking.. do i have the willpower not to eat the other one i made and leave it for breakfast or not.. need to decide soon as it cools down more and more while i type this and wipe the crumbs of the first one off my shirt.



Willpower is overrated...I would have gone for it!


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Return of the meatwurst! :rock:



Bro, do you have a food lion store where you're at?


----------



## nbp

Food Lion? Nuh-uh.


----------



## guiri

Too bad, they have a nice bratwurst and although I'm sure there's good stuff everywhere, I can only vouch for these.


----------



## NonSenCe

I ate a sandwich today. nothing cool and interesting in it, basic rye bread with butter and yellow tomato slices, turkey ham slices and for extra salt infusion with a 1cm thick chunk of meatwurst.. (work day was going to be long and tiring and knew i would need to hack and showel a high a frozen slow/ice mountain out of my driveway as the snowmachines plowed the sleet and it froze up while i was at work.. knew i would be sweating alot and needed more salts in advance. )

anyways.. i am beeing a good and diligent butter eater and been eating my sandwiches every day basically.. only that they are also that.. non interesting and non eventful kind.. so nothing to talk about..

which reminded me of this thread.. slipping into oblivion.. slowly fading away.. no one has anything to contribute to it anymore, soon its completely out of sight out of mind.. 

oh well.. we had a good run with these butter threads.. i never imagined we could talk about bread and butter as much as we have. even if this thread pales to the original pre cpf crash thread, but its still good read time to time.. 

it does contain tons of information and inspiration when one needs something salivating ideas for breads and sandwiches and other interesting food stuff. lot to go thru to find the gems but they are there.. i saw them once so they must be real.. like marabou the chokolate stork its real.  

this marks the second time i found myself hungry and needed to fill my minds stomach with sandwich ideas and revived this thread after it had slipped to the second page of "cafe". (btw, there hardly is any other thread more suited to "cafe" section than breads and butter.. i dont recall coffee holics and tea drinkers or cupcake people starting a thread of those stuff here.. but most real cafes do offer sandwiches too. so we were in right location discussing them.) 

tomorrow.. im going to make a small batch of Karelian Pies/pasties, only about 30 or so. and EggButter for them.. (did the rice porridge part today already and got a dozen free range eggs to make the "butter". if i need to go to work tomorrow (should have the rest of the week off but tomorrow evening is still dicey) i will delegate the pasty/piirakka making to my dad. 


thinking abot food made me stop writing this for a while and went to get one croissant.. (made by lidls shop. it was gooooood) 

i will try to find this thread with search function in future too.. when ever i want to revive my memory with a good looking sandwich or other food stuff.

but as this thread and others in cafe have been the main reason i have come in to cpf in past 6 or so months.. i dont know how often i will come in here again. i havent really bought any new flashlights in long time.. few chinesecheaps only. im happy with what i have got already, dont see anything that much better for me and my needs on sale now.. so no need to come over to cpf to drool on lights.. and basically no need for check a "dead" thread like this. guess i must simply get this thread to "ping me" if someone ever answers into it. i just dont like those email alert thingys popping into my mailbox. i rather go and check manually each interesting thread once a while and pretend im alive and active.  
-----
and i have written similar thread-revival post on few days this week already.. every time i do think i will send it away.. either my computer has dropped offline and therefore made me "not logged into cpf" and the thread disappears in thin air.. or my laptop simply crashes with blue screen of death. 00124 or something cause.. hardware issue or some kind.. machine is year past the warranty. so as everything is made to fail not last.. its about time it selfdestructs.

anyways. this happened again.. but this time i had accidentally saved most of this reply elsewhere too.. so 7th time the charm.


----------



## guiri

I know what you mean Nonsence. My computer crashes about once a day and I have no idea why.

If you bought a brand name computer, chances are it has a restore partition so that you can restore it to factory
settings which might give you a clean start. Needless to say, IF you do, save all your stuff on a different drive
'cause it WILL format the drive and delete everything.

I myself rely on the notifications because I forget to check the thread, especially now when no one chimes in.

Yes, we had a great run considering the topic in a flashlight thread. I think total post count in both threads
would be around 2000. Pretty impressive if you ask me 

Good thing you and I are not close to each other or we'd be 500 pounds each 

Sandwiches don't have to be fancy or impressive to be good. A good bread with butter or a good margarine with a little salt
goes a long way.

In Bulgaria, we get a slice of bread, pour some oil on it and some spices and we're good to go.
In Spain, they take a tomato and rub it on the slice of bread and that's it 
In Bulgaria we have a mixture of spices that we put on the bread. Awesome stuff.

Yesterday, I fried up some of that bratwurst I mentioned earlier with zucchini and green peppers.
It was awesome and by the way, just so that the forum gods don't complain, I fried it in BUTTER! 

As for flashlights, I recently bought the Crelant V11A and the Olight S10 Baton.
Awesome flashlights.

I invented a little product the other day and will start selling it on my own website and I thought I'd also
sell some of the flashlights and a few other things. You know, no big stock or anything, just a few items at a time
and when they sell, I'll get some more.

Site is not complete but the "Helmet Hook" is up there 
www.extuff.biz

That's not how it's going to look but I'll leave it there for now till I figure some other things out.

Later bro


----------



## nbp

Nonsence, you're depressing me, man. :sigh:


You guys ever have Rhodes Rolls? These traditional ones are freakin amazing! My mom makes em all the time with soup and such. They are so soft and and delicious. Warm em up and slather butter on; you won't find a better frozen roll anywhere! It's hard not to eat like 3 of them at a time though. See if you can find them by you.


----------



## guiri

We've got stuff that looks the same...where you been you little $hit?

There's never anyone around here any longer. Just me and lil' nonsence


----------



## nbp

I've been avoiding people who call me names. :nana:


----------



## guiri

So, I screwed the pooch then? 



:devil:


----------



## nbp

Hehehe.

No, you know what happened to this thread? 

This thread: Do you at times feel as though you're the Thread Killer?

Our thread used to be THE thread for food discussion and various OT tangents. Ever since that thread came along it has totally stolen the thunder and people post their random thoughts there instead of here. :scowl:

Couple that with disappearance of DM51, Meganoggin, Acid87, march.brown, and you're left with a pretty sad thread. :sigh:


----------



## guiri

Shame, but it's like nonsence said, we gave it a good shot. Speaking of giving it a good shot, have you seen this?

It is related because he says the same thing and I also have it from a reliable source that he HAS eaten butter
at least once in his life...

I can't watch it without cracking up...


----------



## Meganoggin

I haven't disappeared. I've just gone stealthy!


----------



## guiri

Nah, not good enough bro...


----------



## Meganoggin

Alright, how about this?

I was in Vegas back in January and while I was there, I wanted to get some tips to improve my homemade burgers. I went on a burger odyssey, if you will!







This was a cheapo ($6) burger at the all night diner in my off strip hotel. It was pretty good if you take price into account. However, I didn't really learn anything new. It was a welcome sight after 18 hours of travelling though.


----------



## guiri

Looks good from here


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Looks good from here



Wanna see some more?


----------



## guiri

Hell yeah!


----------



## Meganoggin

This one is from a place called Smashburger. They are a small chain of trendy burger joints, kind of fast food, but with better quality ingredients. It tasted much better than it looked! They so had really nice sweet potato fries with rosemary and sea salt. Mrs Noggin also rated the milkshake very highly.


----------



## NonSenCe

yep. looks dont matter much if it tastes gooooooood. 

aesthetics play a small part in the pre-eating process.. it with combination of the scents make your mouth water up..  but after you break the "harmonial setting" and mush them all together into one big mess its all about the flavor anymore. 

i am not into "need to place the thin sliver of herb just exactly diagonally across the four equal sized droplets of sauce to make an pleasing to look dish setting" kind of higher cuisine foolery.. 

so.. please. more hamburgers the better.


----------



## Meganoggin

Exactly!

I have come to the conclusion that a really well done burger, has all the elements of a perfect meal, and if the ingredients are top quality and thought is put in to making it, it can rival proper foodie cuisine. 

This is my quest!


----------



## NonSenCe

aaand.. as i just saw this.. looks are not everything. reputation is nothing. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...t-Noma-gives-70-customers-food-poisoning.html 

all the karelian pasties are gone.. i counted them.. 36 was made.. mom said she has eaten 4.. dad confessed to 12-15.. and the rest.. well.. i think it was me.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> This one is from a place called Smashburger. They are a small chain of trendy burger joints, kind of fast food, but with better quality ingredients. It tasted much better than it looked! They so had really nice sweet potato fries with rosemary and sea salt. Mrs Noggin also rated the milkshake very highly.




Yeah, I really DO hope it looked better than it tasted 'cause it looks like ****
The first one "looked" much tastier 

There is a place in Arizona called the heart attack burger I think. KInda wanted to go there to see if I could squeeze out a heart attack..


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> aaand.. as i just saw this.. looks are not everything. reputation is nothing. http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...t-Noma-gives-70-customers-food-poisoning.html
> 
> all the karelian pasties are gone.. i counted them.. 36 was made.. mom said she has eaten 4.. dad confessed to 12-15.. and the rest.. well.. i think it was me.



You THINK it was you?

Bet you have that look on your face...like the cat that ate the bird...


----------



## nbp




----------



## Meganoggin

this one was very good! It's from a place called the Blue Ox, which is a bar / diner, it was really great value at around $10 with fries. I enjoyed it so much I went to their other location and had one on the way to the airport!


----------



## nbp

That's what I'm talking about!! That looks amazing!


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah. very impressive looking burger. 

today: fresh baked minibaguettes by lidls bakery, filled with left over spaghetti and bolognese meat sauce. 

there was just a small one fork amount of spaghetti left and couple spoonfuls of sauce.. as themselves it would of not been enough.. but as bread filler.. it sounds little odd/off.. but it worked just fine as stomach filler 


about them karjalanpiirakat: i might of eaten them all.. but sir, i have no recollection of the individual incidents happening, so i cannot confirm nor deny,and just in case i plead the fifth.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> this one was very good! It's from a place called the Blue Ox, which is a bar / diner, it was really great value at around $10 with fries. I enjoyed it so much I went to their other location and had one on the way to the airport!



Yep, that's more like it. Thick and juicy, that's what I'm talking about


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> yeah. very impressive looking burger.
> 
> today: fresh baked minibaguettes by lidls bakery, filled with left over spaghetti and bolognese meat sauce.
> 
> there was just a small one fork amount of spaghetti left and couple spoonfuls of sauce.. as themselves it would of not been enough.. but as bread filler.. it sounds little odd/off.. but it worked just fine as stomach filler
> 
> 
> about them karjalanpiirakat: i might of eaten them all.. but sir, i have no recollection of the individual incidents happening, so i cannot confirm nor deny,and just in case i plead the fifth.



That's the spirit. NEVER admit to anything. My wife (X) claimed I would eat during the night and of course, I didn't remember doing it. I would be all hopped up on sleeping
pills 'cause I couldn't sleep and the day after, I'd be looking for something in the fridge going..."Damn! I know this $hit was in here yesterday..."



Pasta on bread? Dude, I keep tellin' yall, EVERYTHING goes with bread.

Now who's gonna try Jello and bread...?


----------



## nbp

I put cheese on bread tonight. Nothing to eat, so I made grilled cheese. Two slices of heavy multigrain bread, lots of butter and about 5 slices of American cheese. Can't beat it!

Hey do you guys use Sriracha sauce? You gotta get some! I love this stuff and put it on everything. If you like spicy but still want great flavor, this stuff has it. You can use it on anything, but it really shines on Asian food. Pick some up and start saucing.


----------



## Meganoggin

Sriacha extra hot sauce with the green cap. Always in the fridge, it's really cheap too and widely available here!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Sriacha extra hot sauce with the green cap. Always in the fridge, it's really cheap too and widely available here!



Extra hot sauce? Yall are crazy!


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Extra hot sauce? Yall are crazy!



I seem to be getting immune from the heat! I have chilli at almost every meal.


----------



## Meganoggin

Some of the sauce collection (old picture)


----------



## guiri

Oh hell no...


----------



## nbp

Right on Nog! I love me some hot sauce or spicy salsa! Hot hot hot. Mmmmmm.


----------



## guiri




----------



## NonSenCe

*me feels the burn. 

agree on "no thanks for me".. actually HeLL No! hah. 

i think its like smokers with chili eaters.. the smokers dont taste anything under the nicotine.. and chili eaters dont taste anything but heat of chili.. and then they must move from gateway-dru..ermm.. chilis, to hard stuff. soon, habaneros are nuthin.. they need the pure condenced extract to get their fix.. and then venture into realm of the naga! (bhut jolikia)

believe me, bellpepper is hot enough.


----------



## Meganoggin

I like to grow chillis too....


----------



## nbp

Ooh, beautiful. Look at those colors! What types do you grow?


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp said:


> Ooh, beautiful. Look at those colors! What types do you grow?



Varies each year. Those are from last year. 

I have got jalapeños, cayenne, Bulgarian carrot, numex twilight and apache in so far for this year. 

Mostly jalapeños though as I have got addicted to them wrapped in bacon for breakfast.


----------



## Meganoggin

Like this....


----------



## NonSenCe

im not hungry but i know what looks good in pictures. 

i got hellish fever/flu past few days so havent had any appetite for few days, have only eaten one sandwich past 48hours! so i must be sick. :/ (fever rises after sun sets and peaks at nights (up to 102-103f) and then fever drops slowly as sun rises to almost normal 98f.. hopefully today is indication that i am getting better)


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Like this....



Yesssss! Love those things! I've always wanted to visit England. What time is breakfast? 

Hope you feel better nonsence. :candle:


----------



## guiri

First, noncense, I'm sorry bro. Being sick sucks and like you said, if you haven't eaten more in 48 hours, you ARE sick. That's how guys like us judge
our health..."Doc, I'm sick as hell, I have no appetite. Help me!"

Nogg, that looks good as hell and yes, the peppers are pretty but for me, at a DISTANCE!

Speaking of Bulgarian carrot. Did you know I was born in Bulgaria?

Damn, I forgot. I even DREAM of this stuff.

I know I dreamt (or at least thought of it) about Nutella on bread.
Is there anyone here that does NOT know what Nutella is?

This stuff is awesome on some white bread with REAL butter. The butter contrasts with the Nutella
beautifully. Try it guys. You have to have a good bit of butter though.


----------



## Meganoggin

I prefer almond butter to Nutella. 

Come on over, breakfast is anytime!

Nonsence, I hope you have got your appetite back and you are feeling better.


----------



## NonSenCe

still feeling slightly off, but yes, i have eaten. i tasted nothing but it fed me fine. 

fever still rose up last nite, but not as high as before.. and today as i woke up the temperature has been "normal" all day so far. will see how it goes tonight.. in general.. im slowly feeling better, i think.


----------



## guiri

Glad to hear you're feeling better bro.

Too bad we're all so far apart. Would be fun to organize a food orgy of some sort


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Meganoggin said:


> Like this....




Meganoggin, they look great! But I hope that's not a daily allowance - my blood pressure is up just looking at it.

I must also complement you on your burger photos earlier in this thread, especially the Blue Ox double!

All I have to post for recent burgers is a fantastic one we had in Brighton at the last UK meet up. Just a back street take away but well yummy! Here's the pic:






If only they'd had Dijon mustard to go with it it would have been perfect. The chips weren't up to much, though.

You have inspired me to seek out good burgers and post pics here. A couple of places I can try. There's a few pubs in London serving 100% Horsemeat burgers since the recent 'scandal'. Can't wait to try a small "shetland' or even a 'Triple Trojan" sometime (This is true!!!) - and still four hours to lunch!

BTW - anybody have good experiences with Rueben sandwiches?


----------



## NonSenCe

nycto.. what is that lummi doing in food picture!  it is not edible. i have sunk my teeth into the AL version often so i know they are hard to chew.  

pretty decent looking bun on that hamburger.. did you recognize it as store bought bun or was it something more "homemade".. as it does have that rustic look of one. 

--wonder how much does lummi raw al versions now go for second hand.. was lucky to get 2 of them i middle of the "delivery troubles" at lummi. one has been in my keychain from day it arrived, other in shelf, just played with time to time. hah.


----------



## guiri

Nyctophiliac said:


> Meganoggin, they look great! But I hope that's not a daily allowance - my blood pressure is up just looking at it.
> 
> I must also complement you on your burger photos earlier in this thread, especially the Blue Ox double!
> 
> All I have to post for recent burgers is a fantastic one we had in Brighton at the last UK meet up. Just a back street take away but well yummy! Here's the pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only they'd had Dijon mustard to go with it it would have been perfect. The chips weren't up to much, though.
> 
> You have inspired me to seek out good burgers and post pics here. A couple of places I can try. There's a few pubs in London serving 100% Horsemeat burgers since the recent 'scandal'. Can't wait to try a small "shetland' or even a 'Triple Trojan" sometime (This is true!!!) - and still four hours to lunch!
> 
> BTW - anybody have good experiences with Rueben sandwiches?



That is an awesome looking burger/sammich


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> nycto.. what is that lummi doing in food picture!  it is not edible. i have sunk my teeth into the AL version often so i know they are hard to chew.
> 
> pretty decent looking bun on that hamburger.. did you recognize it as store bought bun or was it something more "homemade".. as it does have that rustic look of one.
> 
> --wonder how much does lummi raw al versions now go for second hand.. was lucky to get 2 of them i middle of the "delivery troubles" at lummi. one has been in my keychain from day it arrived, other in shelf, just played with time to time. hah.




Nonsence, if you put butter on that lummi, you can lick it and thus, it qualifies to be here


----------



## Meganoggin

Nice looking burger, Nyctophiliac! :wave:

Horseburger, huh? Let us know what you think.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Raw Al - Just there for scale!

I think the buns were from a small bakery, but were of the 'baked-cheese-on-top' variety and delicious to boot!

Recommended place BTW - I think it was in Meeting House Lane near 'The Ship' pub. Some tables and chairs outside for good weather only.


----------



## guiri

Ok, I want this dude to be my roommate...watch at least five mins into the video..


----------



## Meganoggin

Home made burger from last night


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Wow. The top bun looks three times the size of the bottom one!

I like the addition of the sliced Jalapeno, but what is the meat?

I must get around to doing some home cooked burgers soon, maybe this week.


----------



## guiri

Looks awesome and yeah, I think the jalapenos would prolly add to it.

I can't make a decent burger to save my life


----------



## Meganoggin

Ground beef with secret ingredient - fish sauce!

bun looks odd, I think it's the angle. Jalapeños are pickled and add a nice salty tang to offset the cheese.


----------



## nbp

As for fast food burgers, my favorite are from Culver's Frozen Custard and ButterBurgers. They are in about 20 states now, but they started right here so we have many. Their custard is amazing (for the rest of world who don't have it (it's another Dairy State creation) frozen custard has high milkfat content, and eggs in it, and is served a few degrees warmer so it silky and smooth, and makes ice cream, soft serve, gelato, sherbet and all other frozen treats obsolete). Their burgers are very good too, as are their battered cheese curds, my personal kryptonite. We find a lot of ways to eat cheese in this state. 

My weapon of choice is the Deluxe: two patties, two slices of cheese, lettuce, tomato, pickles, red onion, and mayo.


----------



## Meganoggin

That looks really nice!

I'd really like to try the cheese curds, never seen anything like it over here and never stumbled across any when I've been in the states. I've seen them on diners drive ins and dives and they look yummy!


----------



## nbp

Oh, they are heavenly. Fried cheese... What else needs to be said? Lol

Next time I'm there I'll get ya a pic of the curds.


----------



## Meganoggin

Thanks!

My tummy is rumbling, just thinking about them.


----------



## guiri

Damn Nicky, sounds awesome.

If I could afford it, I would probably cheese myself to death. I LOVE CHEESE!

This is probably not the same thing but when I lived in Utah many years ago, they had
cheese curd which was pretty much cheese pieces.
Well, I like to have a hot cup of tea (with sugar Nogg) with cheese.
It contrasts nicely with the cheese. Kinda like eating cheese and grapes or I guess
like some of the southerners here do, watermelon and salt...

Anyway, it was awesome having a piece and washing it down with some tea.


----------



## Jumpmaster

Try a grilled ham and cheese...made with Manchego...Mmmmmmmmm...(maybe that's just me...I suppose Manchego isn't for everyone... )

Someone mentioned frozen custard -- if you ever get the chance, try ice cream made with liquid nitrogen...it is probably the best ice cream I've ever had. And yes, frozen custard is great, but that is even better...


----------



## guiri

Manchego is awesome. One of the best Spanish cheeses.
Do, where do YOU buy manchego?

As for custard. I had some sticky rice with custard at a thai place a few months ago. If I hadn't been a diabetic, I would have
had at least 5 of them *******s. Incredible.

Liquid nitrogen ice cream? So, what's the difference?
Problem I have here in the US with the ice cream that it's very sweet.

When I lived in Spain there was a guy that made his own ice cream and one year he made yoghurt ice cream or frozen yoghurt or whatever.
It was awesome but he only made it that year


----------



## Jumpmaster

I can get Manchego at a few local grocery stores...I think I've seen it on amazon also...not sure how they ship it...

The liquid nitrogen ice cream is incredibly smooth due to the tiny size of the ice crystals. I've had it twice...once locally and once in Camden Town (near London)...it was awesome both times. I thought maybe the first time was a fluke, but apparently the liquid nitrogen makes a big difference...


----------



## guiri

Sweet.

Yes, amazon sells it. Do you know which Manchego you've bought and by the way, where are you located?

There's aged manchego and a bunch of other variations. I havent' had any in years and don't remember which I used
to like but they had many brands and variations in Spain.

Manchego on amazon

Have you tried smoked cheese?


----------



## guiri

Oo, look what I found...

Nick, have you ever had this?


----------



## Meganoggin

You can smoke cheese fairly easily. You can make a smoker with a cheap soldering iron and some wood chips.


----------



## guiri

If you know me and how lazy I am, you wouldn't even have suggested that and besides, I'd probably mess it up


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Oo, look what I found...
> 
> Nick, have you ever had this?



I've not ordered that cheese specifically, but I have had smoked cheeses before, including gouda, which is very good. Nearly everything is better when smoked. 


I have to investigate this manchego cheese as well...


----------



## guiri

There's a good bit of difference in flavor between the different manchegos so if you can find a place where they let you taste some before
you buy, it would be great. Kinda doubt it though unless you have a huge cheese store or something.
In sweden and spain, they will always let you taste before you buy.


----------



## Jumpmaster

When I get it in the grocery store, it's in the deli...they'll usually let you try it...

I'll try to look and see which one I get...I think they only have one or two brands...


----------



## guiri

THat's cool. Doesn't matter what you get as long as you like it.

I'd just hate for you to get a piece and not like it as it's expensive being that it's imported.


----------



## Meganoggin

Just taken delivery of a burger press, so I'm going to kick up the homemade burgers a notch this weekend. 

Pics to follow! :wave:


----------



## guiri

Ooo, cool.

I never could make a good burger to save my life


----------



## NonSenCe

never mind me, im just minding my own business and browsing thru burger talk.. not into cheese so skipping those.  

hmm.. burger press? what is that contraption like? 

-about sandwiches ..just saw a tv show where they used a thick slice of sweetnsour ryebreadloaf on bottom.. buttered up.. then laid hot boiled potatoes ontop mushing them a bit with their fingers.. then sliced soft boiled eggs with gooey yokes and put them on top of the potatoes.. then they made mayonaise and dumped some grav"fish" into it and then lathed the sauce on top of it all.. i liked it all but the gravfish.. to me that is raw fish and i dont want one.. not even if it were gravlax ..hah. but i could like this if i could fry the fish instead.


----------



## guiri

The hell with that, just the stuff without the fish sounds yummy 

WHat do you mean you're not into cheese? You mean you just don't really care what kind of cheese it is? I seem to remember you eating cheese on sandwiches..

Burger press


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah.. it looked good. and i was hungry. althou.. knowing myself.. i would end up eating the potatoes and eggs as separately and bread on the side.. wouldnt bother layering them up together and then eat it with knife and fork.  

cheese, absolute must on top of pizza. absolute must on top of lasagne (and other oven dishes where its melted and sligthly browned goodnesss). but very rarely.. extremely rarely on top of my sandwiches. maybe once or twice a year..but again.. if im doing oven sandwiches then the melted cheese is an option. hmm.. so simply put.. basic general cheese +oven = melted cheese = yes please. but as slices and chunks.. no thanks. hate the blue cheese and too "powerful" cheeses.. i want it mild if i "must eat" it.

hmm burger press.. too gimmicky for me. dont need them patties to be that even in size and looks. i dont need to make dozens of them at a time so handmade rustic is fine by me. not that im any good at making them. like always, i can feed myself but flavor is not anything to brag about. 

i just decided i will dig thru the storage, somewhere in there is my late grand-dads hand operated meat grinder, gonna try to make my own groundbeef/minced meat. as it seems the quality of the meat from stores have dropped in my mind.

and later in spring.. im going to go fishing and add some of those into the beef.. something like 20% fish and 80% cow .. gonna make just a different tasting meatballs.  my grandad used to do them. i am not sure if he ever left any recipe of stuff he made.. but i remember them fondly and still my mouth waters up thinking the foods he made.


----------



## guiri

Ok, I don't know about the fish/cow thing but if you say it's good, I believe you.
Like everything else, it has to be tasted I guess.

Again, I couldn't make a good burger to save my life


----------



## Meganoggin

This is my burger press


----------



## NonSenCe

and the finished products...im hungry.  

today is "leftover"day.. gonna mix a batch of somethings together in big tupperware container and microwave them: spaghetti, meatloaf with sweetpea and corn filling, mashed potatoes, oven cooked chicken breastfillet. (all are day or two old so not that bad.. sadly no gravy.. gotta ketchup them then. hahah)


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Not a burger, but I finally assembled a Reuben Sandwich variant that I actually thought was delicious! (It's been a long quest).






That's Pastrami on Duchy Original Rye and Sunflower bread, swiss cheese, sauerkraut, Dijon mustard, Thousand Island dressing and buttered. Then bunged in my sandwich toaster (the one by that boxer chappie), and served with pickles.

Lovely.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> and the finished products...im hungry.



+1


----------



## guiri

Nyctophiliac said:


> Not a burger, but I finally assembled a Reuben Sandwich variant that I actually thought was delicious! (It's been a long quest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Pastrami on Duchy Original Rye and Sunflower bread, swiss cheese, sauerkraut, Dijon mustard, Thousand Island dressing and buttered. Then bunged in my sandwich toaster (the one by that boxer chappie), and served with pickles.
> 
> Lovely.



Ok, I don't like mustard and never had pastrami but dammit, that looks good!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

guiri said:


> Ok, I don't like mustard and never had pastrami but dammit, that looks good!




I love mustard, but I don't like sauerkraut or thousand island dressing. But this sandwich sort of merged to good flavours and the bad into something that worked, and I shall be trying again at some stage.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Jumpmaster

NonSenCe said:


> and the finished products...im hungry.
> 
> today is "leftover"day.. gonna mix a batch of somethings together in big tupperware container and microwave them: spaghetti, meatloaf with sweetpea and corn filling, mashed potatoes, oven cooked chicken breastfillet. (all are day or two old so not that bad.. sadly no gravy.. gotta ketchup them then. hahah)



Sounds like a do-it-yourself Famous Bowl...


----------



## guiri

Nyctophiliac said:


> I love mustard, but I don't like sauerkraut or thousand island dressing. But this sandwich sort of merged to good flavours and the bad into something that worked, and I shall be trying again at some stage.
> 
> Thanks for your comment.





It's like me. I don't like ranch dressing but once tasted an Arby's sandwich that someone gave me half of and I liked it so I asked what was in it
and she told me and also said it had ranch and I'm "damn, I don't even like ranch"

Now I eat it on some sandwiches. Kinda funny how that works out


----------



## Meganoggin

Finished burgers.


----------



## nbp

NonSenCe said:


> never mind me, im just minding my own business and browsing thru burger talk.. not into cheese so skipping those.
> 
> hmm.. burger press? what is that contraption like?
> 
> -about sandwiches ..just saw a tv show where they used a thick slice of sweetnsour ryebreadloaf on bottom.. buttered up.. then laid hot boiled potatoes ontop mushing them a bit with their fingers.. then sliced soft boiled eggs with gooey yokes and put them on top of the potatoes.. then they made mayonaise and dumped some grav"fish" into it and then lathed the sauce on top of it all.. i liked it all but the gravfish.. to me that is raw fish and i dont want one.. not even if it were gravlax ..hah. but i could like this if i could fry the fish instead.



Sounded real good til you got to the raw fish! :sick2: I'd leave that part out when you make it yourself. haha



NonSenCe said:


> and the finished products...im hungry.
> 
> today is "leftover"day.. gonna mix a batch of somethings together in big tupperware container and microwave them: spaghetti, meatloaf with sweetpea and corn filling, mashed potatoes, oven cooked chicken breastfillet. (all are day or two old so not that bad.. sadly no gravy.. gotta ketchup them then. hahah)



Now that I would eat! It's like the bowls at KFC, with potatoes, chicken, corn, gravy, etc all together. Those are soo good. 



Nyctophiliac said:


> Not a burger, but I finally assembled a Reuben Sandwich variant that I actually thought was delicious! (It's been a long quest).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's Pastrami on Duchy Original Rye and Sunflower bread, swiss cheese, sauerkraut, Dijon mustard, Thousand Island dressing and buttered. Then bunged in my sandwich toaster (the one by that boxer chappie), and served with pickles.
> 
> Lovely.



Excellent work Nycto! It looks fantastic! That is sort of a mash-up of a Reuben and a Cuban. Both are among my favorites! If you haven't had a Cuban, look up a recipe for that and make some. I think I posted ones my ma had made somewhere in the 2000 posts of these two threads. :thinking: Excellent. 



Meganoggin said:


> Finished burgers.




Another stellar looking sandwich! I await the taste test report.  You guys are making me hungry! And to think, I just ate a pot of mac 'n cheese for lunch.


----------



## guiri

Now that's a sweet looking burger. Good job bro 

I had the manufacturer of my helmet hook just call and chew my *** out so I may or may not get some
of his gf's homemade cheese.

I cannot stand moody people or people with an anger management problem


----------



## Meganoggin

The big improvement using the burger press comes from the firm nature of the patty it produces. This means that it stays together and they all cook evenly. This results in a nice juicy burger 

If anyone wants my recipe (it varies dependent on what is in the cupboard) just holler!


----------



## NonSenCe

it is a given in food threads, recipes always welcome. post it/them for all to see.


----------



## Meganoggin

Noggins Mega Burger Recipe. 

In a big bowl combine the following;

500g of ground beef / pork (80/20%) or ground beef (not too lean - needs some fat). 
1 teaspoon of Old Bay Seasoning
1 teaspoon of smoked paprika or smoked chipotle powder
1 tablespoon of fish sauce
Half an onion very finely diced
One chilli very finely diced (optional if you are Georgi or Nonsence)!
A handful of shredded cheddar cheese
One egg

Combine the mixture really well with your hands, it should look like one big lump. Whack it in the fridge for 2 hours to combine the favours, bring back to room temperature, then mould the burgers and fry in a dry frying pan. Build your favourite toppings. Enjoy. Praise the Noggin!


----------



## NonSenCe

ok.. all hail the mighty nogging head.. recipe sounds good.. and simple enough for me to remember.. 

and i can find a mild chili to chop. hah.. just glad there arent any garlic.  that would be optional in my case. (read. not to be found anywhere near my food or house) 

-beeing nocturnal creature i really really dislike garlic.. i only am forced to eat it in meatwursts and such where they keep putting small amounts of it for some strange reason. 

old bay seasoning.. doesnt ring a bell.. likely not sold here. 
chipotle powder.. also strange ingredient to me. got different types of paprika so those will do. 
fish sauce.. hmm.. new ingreadient for meat burger.. will try to find some next time im going to do burgers. 

dry pan? no butter/oil? hmm.. 

i btw normally add some grounded up dried bread crumbs to my meatball batter (extending and increasing the volume of it) its a good way to use all the old non moldy bread that has dried up.. just ground them up to crumbs. and thats easy to store in container.. just soak them before mixing with the meat. 

i know its common to some but i hardly ever use fresh bread as "extension of the meat ball batter" i tend to eat the bread as is.. not mix it up with the meat like some people do. 

they rip the bread up.. then add water, cream, sourcream or crame fraiche or something else to make mushy stuff.. then maybe add the seasonings to the mush.. and after it has been thoroughly soaked for some time then add and mix the meat and other ingredients. some sourcream and other fluffy stuff similar to that do good on meatballs too. (pick flavored version if you want) 

latest i heard of meatball recipe.. was using one potato as "extension", mushing it up or grated up into fine shavings and mixing it into the batter. (i havent tried it yet. and i am not sure did she mean cooked potato or raw. will have to ask and verify. grating one sounds like raw potato doesnt it.. but mushing a raw one is not easy. hahah. maybe it works both cooked and raw.)

ok im hungry now.. todays menu: boiled potatoes, brown sauce with fried sausages.


----------



## Meganoggin

Bread as filler is very common in burgers, but in my experience it dilutes the taste and flavour. I usually put a teaspoon of dried garlic into my mix - I forgot 

The fish sauce is important as it adds the umami flavour, you can't taste the fish at all. Old bay seasoning, is an American classic season-all, you can get it from eBay, specialist retailers or Georgi :nana:

Try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> One chilli very finely diced (optional if you are Georgi or Nonsence)!



Ok, what's with the personal attack?


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> you can get it from eBay, specialist retailers or Georgi :nana:



That's right! I'm your personal shopper


----------



## NonSenCe

hah. personal shopper. like rich people have. hahah. and i actually found a diy recipe for "old bay" seasoning to make at home if needed. -not that i was looking for one per ce.. just googblet it a bit while thinking what i was actually trying to find from internet. 

my understanding is that old bay is for seafoods. and could be used on other things too. so basically noggin is making fishy burgers.  

------
today i decided to do little different stomach filler sandwich.. i actually spent little time and additional ingredients too.. i used butter on couple slices.. on other slices of bread i used hamburger dressing/mayonaise, sliced some tomatoes and fresh cucumber, little black pepper too. then i ripped some shreds of grilled chicken leg as filler (yesterday had them for dinner so had few waiting in fridge), and as those were juicy i needed something dry and very salty and so i sliced chunks of salami/meatwurst (air dried paper wrapped type.. that has expiration date some time in 2 months from now.. so it is dense and heavy stuff.. sharp knife didnt slide thru it. needed to power my way thru it.) i almost added a lettuce too but decided against it as i knew i would likely just remove it while halfway thru eating the sandwich. hahah.


sometimes it really IS rewarding to actually spend time on the daily bread. i cant be bothered every day but.. once a while its cool to actually have a special treat. (oh.. the bread was oven fresh french baguette style, little rye mixed with basic wheat flour, dapped little olive oil on top of it too for extra flavor on the crust)


----------



## guiri

If you ask me, I think this whole thing is a bit fishy...


----------



## NonSenCe

indeed


----------



## nbp

Chunks of delicious Wisconsin cheese, battered and fried golden crispy. Yes, Georgi, one could certainly cheese themself to death with these.


----------



## guiri

Damn that looks good


----------



## Meganoggin

Wow, those look amazing!


----------



## NonSenCe

elicious looking umplings.. yeah as you can see im missing the " " letter.. youknowthat softer "t" .. its here somewhere.. it flew off my keyboart. tang it. gotta start meticulous search of lost keyboart key. (i was cleaning the keyb from stuff stuck between the letters.. mostly foot relatet stuff they were. hmmpppfff.. typing t insteat of "t" looks retartet.   

everything worth eating shoult be better when friet.. ant its even harter to make the foot worse by deepfrying it.  (ROFL FOOT.. sorry guys.. im bit tiret now. too little sleep 3 nights a row ant too much work ) but stil.. its just cheese hahah and if i were to try to eat them.. i would likely burn myself with molten cheese very thoroughly


----------



## guiri

Dunno Nonsence, I think it makes you sound more Finnish 

Here, have a few d's...


dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

That should take care of you for the next couple of days


----------



## NonSenCe

dhanks dude, danks very much! whadda do widh dhese dhees now.. going do spend dhem all here and dere everywhere.  dhis is derribly fandasdic! hhahahh. 

and i did find my own dee letter eventually, it had fallen inside of subwoofer box i have laying around (didnt have the speaker in it so there was 12" hole where a small keyboard key could fall in..) 

ok. im off to go to lidl to get their freshly baked bread.. and then to tyreshop.. gotta change the studded winter tyres away. (been carrying the summer tyres in the trunk for few weeks already but havent bothered to change them myself so its best to have them changed for me then.)


----------



## guiri

No sweat bro. What are am I here for if not to help you out if you ever lose any letters. If you do, you know how to get hold of me and since HEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP! Does not need any D's, you're good to go.

IF you should lose the E or only have ONE E on your keyboard, just write HELP or you can do HILP or in german HILFE or iisto vitto or something (dunno how you spell it) but I'm here for ya bro.


----------



## NonSenCe

nonsandwichmaterial: 

in finland.. ice hockey is THE game. and.. after 35 years since.. my home town hockey team is the Finnish Ice Hockey Champions! 2013 Porin Ässät!! This little town is rocking now! paarteeeee!


----------



## Meganoggin

Cool! Congratulations. 

Don't drink to much!


----------



## DAN92

I'm sick, I prefer the French cooking.

More seriously, that looks very good!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> nonsandwichmaterial:
> 
> in finland.. ice hockey is THE game. and.. after 35 years since.. my home town hockey team is the Finnish Ice Hockey Champions! 2013 Porin Ässät!! This little town is rocking now! paarteeeee!




Yep, congrats.

Years ago I lived in Gävle (Sweden) and the hockey team there was/is Brynäs. At the time it was the team that
had won the most in the Swedish league I believe. I think I remember a game where they were under with something like 1-3 or 1-4 or something
and they went to 4-3 r 5-4 in little over a minute or something. It was awesome.

Then they sold a buttload of players to the US and Canada and I think it all went downhill from that.


----------



## guiri

DAN92 said:


> I'm sick, I prefer the French cooking.
> 
> More seriously, that looks very good!



I love's me some French cooking but then, I'm a fat boy, I loves me just about everything


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah.. for hungry fat guy.. everything starts to look edible  and who said chubby ones are jolly, they just left out something important "well fed chubby ones are jolly", diet them and hell hath no fury. 

-besides the point.. that other thread "who is last".. chance the gardener is the winner. thread is closed. it also did have a good run with over 1000 posts. 


yesterday was lasagne day. didnt bother to make it from scratch and chose to skip a few steps and bought two of those powder puff bags from store, dry goods by Knorr brand that are called "lasagne".. hmm.. when miing the red sauce i tasted it and had to add small tomatopyre can, few squirts of blackpepper flavored ketchup, to the red colored sauce just to hide the artificial taste of it. (it wasnt bad but no where near like im used to when making the sauce myself.) and to the "white cheese sauce" part, i added some grated cheese too to make it also more "real".. and ofcourse i used the same cheese on top. 

all in all.. it would of been edible as is.. but i wanted little better. just didnt have the time and energy to boil my own tomato sauce. 

next time.. i will do something that i have not done before.. weird but true.. you know those pasta sauce cans.. you just heat them and its ready to be eaten.. i have only had them as as is (mixed with meat or as is) with spaghetti or macaroni. but havent used one of those tomato sauces as the red stuff in the lasagne yet.. (best for my tastes have been Raguletto ready to use tomato sauce.. i think its also made by knorr.) somehow if i have that glass jar in my hand and should be making food.. i only see pasta and that sauce as options.. not thinking about making lasagne out of it.. (the easy way to feed myself is always tempting) but next time i want quick lasagne i will try this. or other makes i might have in my shelves.. uncle bens or what ever. 

sandwich content.. boiled few eggs (8) peeled them. and then took butter and masher.. made some egg-butter. and then took out few carelian pies out of freezer and plopped them into oven.. ate one with as soon as it cooled down enough to eat. just a little butter on top so it melted.. delicious. then had to wait for a while to rest of them to cool down before i really sat down to have my warm (not too hot that the butter in eggbutter doesnt melt too much before i have eaten it) pies.. had four of them as breakfast.. still have 3 left for evening snacks.  i just need to decide what i will have for lunch/dinner.. lasagne is gone. -i could do some mushrooms and bacon in oven and have those as extra on top of the carelian pies as dinner.. hmm.. or i will go to supermarket now and have a look what catches my eyes in there.


----------



## guiri

I like the sound of that sandwich stuff 

Are you talking about the bechamel sauce for the lasagna? 
Gotta have that, otherwise it isn't lasagna.

They don't do the bechamel sauce for lasagna here in the US so I haven't eaten much lasagna
for the last 15 years.
They have this chain of restaurants called the Olive Garden where they think they make
awesome food. It's not bad but too much tomato sauce on everything including the lasagna.
They finally figured out they had to have bechamel on the lasagna but they still F'ed it up
with too much tomato sauce.

With all the Italians in the US, you'd think they'd get it right 

Needless to say, I don't eat much italian here either...


----------



## Meganoggin

I've only eaten once at Olive Garden, man, the food was so salty I had to drink a gallon of water afterwards. 

All the chairs were on wheels too.....


----------



## guiri

Yeah, I"m not impressed...


----------



## nbp

They have a beef tips and mushroom on ravioli dish, or something to that effect, that is really delicious actually. I like going there on occasion, personally.


----------



## guiri

I just wish they quit putting so much maters on everything


----------



## NonSenCe

white sauce with grated molten cheese added into it. yeah that bechamel sounds right. (have you tried this sauce with boiled potatoes? AWESOME especially with springs first new potatoes. we use the cheese version in lasagne and without as sauce/gravy with potatoes. )

anyways if interested 
the potato version is simple to make. for very basic version 2-2-4 is good memory code.. its 2 spoons of butter, 2 spoons of flour, and 4 desiliters of warm milk. melt the butter, add and mix the flour so its even.. then add and mix the milk slowly in, until you get the texture you like.. just remember to leave it just a bit too "runny" as its best to let it simmer for few minutes so the taste of the flour goes away and it condences a bit. (for flavor add as you add the milk, little bit of salt and even sugar and other spices you might like to spice it up.. peppers or what not.. or the molten stinky blue cheese if you want. hahah)


----------



## guiri

Ooo, sounds like healthy, low calorie stuff 

Dude, everything probably tastes good with bechamel sauce.


----------



## NonSenCe

yes. everything i like is very likely very healthy and low in calories. and with butter on top.


----------



## guiri

Well of course with butter on top...goes without saying

Nonsence, do you know people that ride motorcycles in Finland?


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah a few. some as sport, few as hobby.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> yeah a few. some as sport, few as hobby.



Cool, check your e mail then.

Anyone else here know people that ride motorcycles?

Is this butter sandwich related? Hell yeah, I have a hard time getting up on my bike
'cause I'm too fat and trust me, THAT is sandwich related...I'm just sayin'

:devil:


----------



## NonSenCe

fried some eggs sunny side up.. and then fried some chicken breasts and let them cool down and then put them on my buttered bread. then because i felt little goofy, i opened up a can of pineapple slices and dunked two of them inbetween the bread slices.


----------



## guiri

I don't much mix sweet and salt but that sounds good


----------



## NonSenCe

suprised me a bit too. will do again. today the sandwich was just fried eggs and meatwurst (as i ate the rest of pineapple slices as is earlier.. mental note to self: buy more of them.)


----------



## guiri

You know, when I was younger I didn't like pineapple. I could eat it but didn't really like it. 
I had only had it in a can though.

Then one day I got some fresh pineapple, loved it and now I like it in a can too


----------



## nbp

I love pineapple. Its sweet and sour profile go amazingly well with salty and savory items like meats. I was at Red Robin tonight and had the Bonzai Burger with pineapple on it. Sooo good!


----------



## guiri

I stopped eating there when they stopped making my favorite burger which was the santa fe or something. Best burger I've had. It was AWESOME!


----------



## Meganoggin

Hello!

where is everyone? Food?


----------



## NonSenCe

here. lost. starving. cant talk. must get some lasagne to feed myself.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Hello!
> 
> where is everyone? Food?



I don't even wanna hear that $hit. You've been away for a long time, shame on you.

Me, I'm here but if my notify doesn't tell me anything, I'm not going to sit here talking to myself.
Mind you, talking to yourself isn't so bad. As long as you don't answer yourself...

How are you and nonsence, did you recover from the starvation?
Would you like me to send you a cracker (with or without cheese)?

Did I tell you guys I'm going to be selling light bars, work lights, extra lights and so on for vehicles?



Nogg, I need someone in England to sell my helmet hooks for me... http://www.extuff.biz/helmethook/helmet-hook-product-page-march-15-2013.htm 
Although helmet hooks are plastic, they are made by people that eat bread and cheese so this is very much related to the topic...


----------



## Meganoggin

Looks you have been busy, Georgi!

I have got married and then went on an eating spree across Europe for my honeymoon! Back to the diet for me.


----------



## guiri

Well, congratulations on both accounts


----------



## Meganoggin

Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Meganoggin

Goats cheese mousse with asparagus, in a nice little restaurant in Epernay.


----------



## Norm

nbp said:


> I love pineapple. Its sweet and sour profile go amazingly well with salty and savory items like meats. I was at Red Robin tonight and had the Bonzai Burger with pineapple on it. Sooo good!


Pineapple on hamburgers and pizzas has been popular here in Australia for as long as I can remember, but then we like beetroot on hamburgers as well, something one of my mates here (an import from AR) can't come at.

My late wife liked nothing better than a beetroot and peanut butter sandwhich, never tried it myself.

Norm


----------



## Meganoggin

I don't really 'get' beetroot either, Norm. Fresh is much more palatable than pickled though :thumbsdow

I might have to try a slice on a burger though, at least I can blame you if I hate it!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate it.




:bow:


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Goats cheese mousse with asparagus, in a nice little restaurant in Epernay.




Looks, lip smackin' good


----------



## guiri

Hey, whatever floats people's boats I guess. I eat some weird $hit myself.

Pasta with cottage cheese and some sugar...I love it but people think I'm weird 

NORM!!!!!!!!! Where you been mate?


----------



## Norm

guiri said:


> NORM!!!!!!!!! Where you been mate?



Your kidding, right?

Or are you just having a dig, at what I think is my first post here, maybe second 

Norm 

EDIT: you've got me thinking I might have posted here previously peanut butter and beetroot, just did a search I posted in 2007 and 2011 but not in this thread  Arrg I'm getting old and repeating myself, I guess once every two of four years isn't too bad


----------



## nbp

Congratulations Noggin!! :thumbsup:


I feel like a wedding gift is in order! Especially since you got us that chutney way back when. Can I send you your favorite American snack food or something??


----------



## Kestrel

I still remember the Aussie burgers back from a 1986 visit - "The Works" - Pineapple, slice of beet, fried egg, all you can imagine and more. My late father talked about that for years and years afterward ... 

Was just at a relatively informal wedding & reception last night - they had some 'fancy' food but the highlight is the best macaroni & cheese that I've ever had. Apparently this place was known for that particular dish.


----------



## Norm

Kestrel said:


> I still remember the Aussie burgers back from a 1986 visit - "The Works" - Pineapple, slice of beet, fried egg, all you can imagine and more. My late father talked about that for years and years afterward ...



Not being picky Kestrel but the correct terminology is a Hamburger with *the Lot*. 

Beef, tomato, cheese, lettuce, tomato sauce, beetroot, bacon, pineapple, onion and a fried egg.







Norm


----------



## Kestrel

C'mon, my memory from 25+ years ago can't be perfect. 
Sounds about right, though.


----------



## Norm

Kestrel said:


> C'mon, my memory from 25+ years ago can't be perfect.
> Sounds about right, though.


You obviously visit Australia as a very young child, memory forgiven :devil:

Norm


----------



## Kestrel

lol 

... and man, do I hate beets ...


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Congratulations Noggin!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I feel like a wedding gift is in order! Especially since you got us that chutney way back when. Can I send you your favorite American snack food or something??



I'm in bro


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> I still remember the Aussie burgers back from a 1986 visit - "The Works" - Pineapple, slice of beet, fried egg, all you can imagine and more. My late father talked about that for years and years afterward ...
> 
> Was just at a relatively informal wedding & reception last night - they had some 'fancy' food but the highlight is the best macaroni & cheese that I've ever had. Apparently this place was known for that particular dish.



Dammit, now I'm hungry again


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> I'm in bro



You are both too kind!

i may take you up for a small care package, if you let me pay the postage!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> You are both too kind!
> 
> i may take you up for a small care package, if you let me pay the postage!



Dunno about that but you let us know what you want


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> Dunno about that but you let us know what you want



+1!


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Dunno about that but you let us know what you want





nbp said:


> +1!



I'll have a think and send you a shopping list!


----------



## guiri

Just send it to one of us bro and we'll take care of it. We can also get you stuff from Italy, Spain, Greece, Germany, Finland or Sweden. Just FYI 

Later


----------



## NonSenCe

indeed. 

like some tasty "salmiakki" based candy perhaps.


----------



## Meganoggin

I have become obsessed with peanut butter M&Ms, to the point where I emailed the UK importer. They said there was no demand for them.... Noooooooooooo!


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> I have become obsessed with peanut butter M&Ms, to the point where I emailed the UK importer. They said there was no demand for them.... Noooooooooooo!



PB M & Ms are amazingly addictive!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was epic. Smoked BBQ ham, stuffing, Jewish potato pancakes, carrots with BBQ sauce and mustard.


----------



## nbp

:welcome:


Dinner looks great! :thumbsup: I love BBQ sauce.


----------



## NonSenCe

what is stuffing made of? the brownish colored stuff on top of the picture i presume?


----------



## Meganoggin

Stuffing, here, tends to consist of sausage meat, bread crumbs and sage and onion. It's lovely when done right, it's awful when done wrong. It is very popular at Christmas time stuffed in the cavity of the roast turkey.


----------



## guiri

My mom used to make it from scratch and it included rice, raisins, the liver/heart and so on from the turkey and cooked inside the turkey.

Here in the US, I think most people just buy it ready made in the store (at least I think they do). I guess it depends on who's doing the cooking...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Thanks, fellas! It's this stuff... 

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

stove-top-stuffing-cornbread.



It was so good, I didn't mind having leftovers!


----------



## guiri

So, did you cook an actual turkey too or not?


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> So, did you cook an actual turkey too or not?



I NEVER "cook" a turkey! I smoke it! And no, I didn't. Smoked the ham, though.


----------



## guiri

Ooo, I like that


----------



## nbp

Smoked turkeys are the bomb. That is a real delight. :rock:


----------



## Meganoggin

When I first went to Walmart, I was amazed that they sold propane powered turkey fryers, it still sounds like a fireball waiting to happen!


----------



## NonSenCe

more details of smoking the turkey please.. looks like charcoal grill and smoked inside one? how long per pound etc. as that.. smoked turkey.. would.. be.. awesome.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> When I first went to Walmart, I was amazed that they sold propane powered turkey fryers, it still sounds like a fireball waiting to happen!



It is if you don't know how much oil that turkey displaces when you stick it in 

The trick is to measure/know, AND lower it in the oil SLOWLY.

Deep fried turkey is awesome though


----------



## Solid Lifters

NonSenCe said:


> more details of smoking the turkey please.. looks like charcoal grill and smoked inside one? how long per pound etc. as that.. smoked turkey.. would.. be.. awesome.




Brined it with a cup of salt and cup of sugar per gallon of water over night, brought it up to temp, Webber kettle grill loaded with Kingsford and hickory and mesquite wood. Smoked it at a temp around 245° for several hours until the internal temp reached 160°. Let it rest for about 45 minutes before carving. 

Dinner tonight was fried tilapia, white beans and mac 'n cheese.


----------



## guiri

Damn fish looks good


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> It is if you don't know how much oil that turkey displaces when you stick it in
> 
> The trick is to measure/know, AND lower it in the oil SLOWLY.
> 
> Deep fried turkey is awesome though



BOOM!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> BOOM!



That's right!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Boys came home from water polo practice and they were HUNGRY! So, early dinner. What's on the menu tonight? Breakfast.


----------



## guiri

Damn that looks good. What's on top, sausage?


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Damn that looks good. What's on top, sausage?


Yep Farmer John breakfast sausage from a roll. Farmer John bacon, too. Here in LA, we watch the Dodgers play and all those Farmer John commercials with Vin Skully really got to us. LOL


----------



## guiri

Yep, you can only dodge the ads for so long


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chili cheese dogs. 





Chili Cheese Dog




Chili


----------



## guiri

I"m gonna have to say that there is enough chili on there.
Perhaps some more veggies in the chili?


----------



## NonSenCe

im just happy to see that still after all this time pretty much every picture posted here of food, just screams "by-pass/heart attack" and kinda must be delicious. and hardly any of that healthfood tofu and green veggies stuff with zero butter/fat/grease/oil/sugar/salt/flavor/content.


----------



## guiri

I am too and I'm just happy to look at pics. This is porn to me...


----------



## nbp

Solid Lifters said:


> Chili cheese dogs with homemade chili.



I like the new guy! :twothumbs: Hahaha. 

Those look just right to me! I have to find my chili dog pics, can't recall if I posted them before.


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> I"m gonna have to say that there is enough chili on there.
> Perhaps some more veggies in the chili?



There are onions in there. They're a veggie. 



NonSenCe said:


> im just happy to see that still after all this time pretty much every picture posted here of food, just screams "by-pass/heart attack" and kinda must be delicious. and hardly any of that healthfood tofu and green veggies stuff with zero butter/fat/grease/oil/sugar/salt/flavor/content.



Nobody wants to see pictures of salad. Though, I have some if you're interested. 



nbp said:


> I like the new guy! :twothumbs: Hahaha.
> 
> Those look just right to me! I have to find my chili dog pics, can't recall if I posted them before.



Thanks. Post them up, if you can find them.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was XLNT mini tamales with cheese and Tapatio hot sauce.


----------



## guiri

Uh oh, another cheese eater


----------



## Solid Lifters

I'm Dutch. It's what we do.


----------



## guiri

Good to hear


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was matzah with butter and swiss cheese. Dinner was up to Little Booger. Velveeta Skillet Nacho Supreme.


----------



## guiri

Ooo, that looks good.

Hey, tell me more about this matzah stuff. Is that what they call matzah balls?


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Ooo, that looks good.
> 
> Hey, tell me more about this matzah stuff. Is that what they call matzah balls?



Yes, but not a ball. It's a large biscuit of unleavened bread Jews eat during Passover. It keeps for a very long time, low in calories and very filling. 


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm

Oops! Sorry, I forgot. It might take me awhile to remember this rule!

*


----------



## ledmitter_nli

:thumbsup:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Solid Lifters said:


> Brunch was matzah with butter and swiss cheese. Dinner was up to Little Booger. Velveeta Skillet Nacho Supreme.



You eat a lot of overly processed foods, dude.


----------



## Solid Lifters

ledmitter_nli said:


> You eat a lot of overly processed foods, dude.



It what the kids want. But, not really. We eat TONS of salad, too. Cholesterol level was 84 a few weeks ago when I had it checked. The salt and calories is my main concern, though. It's not often we eat that processed stuff. 

Dinner tonight was leftovers wrapped in a flour tortilla. Total calories for the day, about 1,600.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Yeah man. I've been following a thai and japanese diet, some mediterranean. If its american, just basics like meat and potatoes and lots of vegs.

Been looking at the paleolithic diet also. I'm intrigued. It makes sense that our "intelligence" and rapid agricultural revolution has outpaced the primitive diet that's still hardwired into our DNA. We haven't "evolved" yet to process all these man made additives. Hence all the problems, cancers, etc.


----------



## Solid Lifters

ledmitter_nli said:


> Yeah man. I've been following a thai and japanese diet, some mediterranean. If its american, just basics like meat and potatoes and lots of vegs.
> 
> Been looking at the paleolithic diet also. I'm intrigued. It makes sense that our "intelligence" and rapid agricultural revolution has outpaced the primitive diet that's still hardwired into our DNA. We haven't "evolved" yet to process all these man made additives. Hence all the problems, cancers, etc.



Soy beans cause caner, meat causes cancer, too much of certain proteins causes cancer, too much breathing the air outside causes caner, etc. I believe in 'everything in moderation' to avoid problems. But, I do like to eat healthy and often do. But, nobody wants to see that here. LOL


----------



## guiri

Hell, I love veggies and I like fruit more than anything. PROBLEM IS, I can't eat all that 'cause I get hungry five minutes later. When I was young and slim, I could eat veggies and not feel hungry but I thing it was also a matter 
of getting used to do it


----------



## Meganoggin

ledmitter_nli said:


> Yeah man. I've been following a thai and japanese diet, some mediterranean. If its american, just basics like meat and potatoes and lots of vegs.
> 
> Been looking at the paleolithic diet also. I'm intrigued. It makes sense that our "intelligence" and rapid agricultural revolution has outpaced the primitive diet that's still hardwired into our DNA. We haven't "evolved" yet to process all these man made additives. Hence all the problems, cancers, etc.



Paleo / Primal diet works great. It's not really a diet, it's a new way of looking at food. I lost over 32lbs in 11 months not really trying.


----------



## Solid Lifters

I don't believe in all these fad diets. Eat what is good for you and not what is bad for you, on the individual sense, not as a whole. What is good for me might be bad for you and vice versa. For example, some people have high cholesterol and should avoid fatty foods. Some are sensitive to salt and should avoid salty foods. Any well balanced diet should be just fine and everything in moderation. Also, paying proper attention to your heritage and what your people used to eat is also critical in maintaining a proper diet for yourself. Paleo/Primal diet does that to an extent, but not in proper aspect.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Solid Lifters said:


> I don't believe in all these fad diets. Eat what is good for you and not what is bad for you, on the individual sense, not as a whole. What is good for me might be bad for you and vice versa. For example, some people have high cholesterol and should avoid fatty foods. Some are sensitive to salt and should avoid salty foods. Any well balanced diet should be just fine and everything in moderation. Also, paying proper attention to your heritage and what your people used to eat is also critical in maintaining a proper diet for yourself. Paleo/Primal diet does that to an extent, but not in proper aspect.



The primal diet is not a fad diet. Think, for millenia our ancestors have subsisted on a small spectrum of highly nutritious foods. The most basic stuff like nuts, meats, vegetables, roots, fruits, fish. Our dna evolved with these foods as part of its blueprint. Our intelligence and subsequent rapid integration of agriculture - grains, sugars, starches, dairy, and all the chemicals on top has crashed our primitive nutrition blueprint. We haven't had thousands of years to adapt, evolutionary wise. Hence all the problems we are seeing today - disease manifestations of a modern diet. For instance, we are the only mammals that continue to consume milk after weaning. Many people are lactose intolerant for a reason. Then there's the issue of grains (phytates, lectins, excess carbohydrates) which have been introduced into our evolutionary development only recently. It all absolutely makes sense.

BTW, all that open flame BBQ'ing and nitrite preserved meats you are eating isn't doing your colon any favors  It's carcinogenic. http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Risk/cooked-meats

This is only my opinion friend. Just planting a seed. I only wish you and yours well. And others.

PS. I highly recommend this blog http://www.marksdailyapple.com/the-primal-blueprint-8-key-concepts


----------



## Solid Lifters

I had fried chicken, potato salad and butter herb pasta. Dark chocolate for dessert.


----------



## guiri

All of it sounds good BUT the dark chocolate


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> All of it sounds good BUT the dark chocolate


I live for dark chocolate. The darker, the better. Having some right now, while watching F1 practice session #2 and perusing the internet, after having brunch. Brunch was two smoked turkey breast sandwiches on whole grain wheat. Yes, I smoked the turkey breast myself.


----------



## NonSenCe

today i went to "medieval market/fest".. so my "breakfast" ie first thing i ate there was delicious flapjack of size of little bigger than A4 paper sheet.. with apple jam.. deli-cious.

then had a snacked some tasting bits of elk meat baloney/meatwurst, then wild boar type, then highland cattle type meatwurst. (ended up buying and carrying home the foot long elk/moose meatwurst)

then time for some sugary snack (google "polkagris")

by this time i was thirsty.. but i was driving so i couldnt try any of the ales and beers and other types "sahti" they had to offer here and there.. so i just had to get some juice and orange soda bottle. 

then had some smoked salmon. (6inch long piece or so)

then had some tasting crackers with honey on them.. (bought a small honey jar) 

then what else.. i had some tasting bits of roasted pork and home made dark rye bread..

then i think we went to see knights jousting show, then to church to hear a choir singing old songs from medieval times.. that took few hours and fair ground closed up meanwhile.. after walking back to our car thru the city..

i decided that i was hungry again.. so i ended up having a subway footlong sandwich (ok two halfs.. one ham and other grilled chicken) with chokolate chip cookie on top. 

now.. few hours later after drive home..im sitting here watching John Wayne movie (el dorado) and thinking about getting some vanilla ice cream.. with fresh strawberries.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Last nights dinner ~ Burger with the works! 

~ One of the Usual Suspects


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> I live for dark chocolate. The darker, the better. Having some right now, while watching F1 practice session #2 and perusing the internet, after having brunch. Brunch was two smoked turkey breast sandwiches on whole grain wheat. Yes, I smoked the turkey breast myself.



So, do you like hot chocolate? If so, I can teach you to make some of the best hot chocolate you'll ever have. REAL stuff!


----------



## guiri

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Last nights dinner ~ Burger with the works!
> 
> ~ One of the Usual Suspects



Hot damn! That looks good


----------



## guiri

Damn nonsence, why was I not invited?


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> So, do you like hot chocolate? If so, I can teach you to make some of the best hot chocolate you'll ever have. REAL stuff!



Not often. But, when I do I use Droste coco powder, salt, sugar and half and half. 

Tonight, I had two cold pieces of leftover fried chicken and some potato salad. Too hot to cook again. Still have ribs for the smoker. Waiting for the temps to cool so I can smoke them.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Last nights dinner ~ Burger with the works!



Quality; gonna need the joint pills to get out of the chair after that one..



guiri said:


> So, do you like hot chocolate? If so, I can teach you to make some of the best hot chocolate you'll ever have. REAL stuff!



Do post, though it's the wrong season, so if you've got any cold chocolate drink recipes, throw those in there too..


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Not often. But, when I do I use Droste coco powder, salt, sugar and half and half.
> 
> Tonight, I had two cold pieces of leftover fried chicken and some potato salad. Too hot to cook again. Still have ribs for the smoker. Waiting for the temps to cool so I can smoke them.



Ooo, the man knows Droste. Awesome 

Next time, drop a pinch of ground coffee in there and stir. Awesome stuff


----------



## guiri

Like the man said, Droste Cocoa powder. I'm sure you can find it locally in Cali http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=droste

Mix either water or milk with cocoa powder in a cup into a paste. (Just with your teaspoon, nothing fancy).
Add sugar to the mix according to taste. It'll have to be pretty sweet because you'll dilute it with milk.

Heat up milk (real milk, not that low fat $hit) and add it to the cup while stirring.
Like I said, try with and without a pinch of coffee for flavor.
Add whipped cream. Preferably the real stuff.

Note, this is some heavy stuff but damn it's good.

I keep adding whipped creme as I drink it down

Awesome stuff!


----------



## StarHalo

Ah, yeah, that's how I make chocolate milk when I don't have any syrup, though with Ghirardelli powder. Fun stuff!

What I've done with my afternoon coffee lately is mix equal parts/8 oz each coffee and milk, with a couple tablespoons of chocolate milk, then put the mix in the freezer for a half hour. With French-press style coffee, the coffee and cocoa favors balance out nicely, and you get almost a melted mocha shake taste with just a touch of smoked flavor rounding it out, a more complex and masculine taste than you'd expect from the basic ingredients..


----------



## guiri

Oooo, yummy


----------



## Meganoggin

Weekend breakfast. Bacon, sausage, fried mushrooms and English mustard made from powder fresh!


----------



## guiri

Awesome!


----------



## nbp

Well Done Noggin! That looks like a breakfast I would be proud to eat. Pigs are an amazing (and by amazing I mean delicious) animal. Cheers, Pig.


----------



## NonSenCe

yes.. "I like pigs. Dogs look up to us. Cats look down on us. Pigs treat us as equals." Winston Churchill.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"Bacon tastes goood. Pork chops taste goood."

Vincent Vega


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Cold seasoned noodles with hot sesame oil.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Last nights dinner ~ Leftover chicken tenders, on top of a really big salad, blueberries & watermelon, and a long tall glass of Pyramid Curve Ball Blonde Ale. 

~ Chance 

One of The Usual Suspects


----------



## ledmitter_nli

^^^ That actually looks like something I could eat, sans the beer. My body is my temple.


----------



## Norm

ledmitter_nli said:


> My body is my temple.









                                       ​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Your picture of the cold seasoned noodles is beautiful,, almost a shame to eat the subject....but I've been wishing I could all day. 

~ Chance

OoTUS


----------



## ledmitter_nli

10char


----------



## StarHalo

ledmitter_nli said:


> ^^^ That actually looks like something I could eat, sans the beer. My body is my temple.



There's top-shelf beer in my temple..



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> and a long tall glass of Pyramid Curve Ball Blonde Ale.



Try one of these guys with your salad next time:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Finally, not too hot to make something. Boys wanted... hot dogs. OK, don't really have to cook again, fine with me! I do plan to smoke some ribs, though. For the fourth. Maybe a couple of dogs, too. 


So, for now, it was hot dogs for dinner. Whatever. I had two with kraut and mustard with a side of potato salad.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Smoked ribs at 10:30PM on Wednesday, had the ribs for lunch. Dinner was at Outback Steak House and then a fireworks show in town. Before dinner, Despicible Me 2. Funny movie! 


So, no pic of the dinner, but I got a shot of the ribs. A little too 'crispy' but wasn't burnt, though it looks it. That's concentrated smoke!!! Very smokey, crispy, juicy good!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was dinner leftovers from the 4th. Outback Steak House porterhouse, bloomin' onion and butter bread. 


Dinner was leftovers, of sorts. Leftover smoked beef rib with Dutch potato salad and pasta shells and cheese.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> hot dogs for dinner. Whatever. I had two with kraut and mustard with a side of potato salad.











Solid Lifters said:


> Smoked ribs at 10:30PM on Wednesday, had the ribs for lunch.











Solid Lifters said:


> Outback Steak House porterhouse, bloomin' onion and butter bread.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Solid Lifters said:


> Smoked ribs at 10:30PM on Wednesday, had the ribs for lunch. Dinner was at Outback Steak House and then a fireworks show in town. Before dinner, Despicible Me 2. Funny movie!
> 
> 
> So, no pic of the dinner, but I got a shot of the ribs. A little too 'crispy' but wasn't burnt, though it looks it. That's concentrated smoke!!! Very smokey, crispy, juicy good!



I cringe looking at that...

You know, colon cancer is the #2 cancer behind #1 (lung cancer) for a reason 
http://seer.cancer.gov/csr/1975_2010/browse_csr.php?section=1&page=sect_01_table.01.html


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Last nights dinner ~ Leftover chicken tenders, on top of a really big salad, blueberries & watermelon, and a long tall glass of Pyramid Curve Ball Blonde Ale.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> One of The Usual Suspects



I raise you one chicken, organic cherry tomato's (they grew up all their lives getting juicy and sweet just thinking about me), olives, marinated mushrooms, fresh mozzarella.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I just finished a dinner of New York steak, halibut, and pasta salad...I'm full but that salad still looks good. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

ledmitter_nli said:


> I cringe looking at that...
> 
> You know, colon cancer is the #2 cancer behind #1 (lung cancer) for a reason
> http://seer.cancer.gov/csr/1975_2010/browse_csr.php?section=1&page=sect_01_table.01.html



Spare us the lectures, we can do our own research if interested. Just talk about your food.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

I remember my father used to serve us these same sorts of burnt, smoked up BBQ and sodium nitrite laden meats as a child.

Love the guy, but I can't help but wonder how much risk we where subjected to because of his ignorance. If only he knew...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was epic! A Krispy Kreme Bacon Cheeseburger!


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> A Krispy Kreme Bacon Cheeseburger!


----------



## Solid Lifters

OK, try this one... Should be easy... 

Dinner was a smoked ham sandwich with a side of Dutch potato salad. Some Dutch chocolates and cigars for dessert.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Dinner was a smoked ham sandwich with a side of Dutch potato salad. Some Dutch chocolates and cigars for dessert.


----------



## nbp

Solid Lifters said:


> Brunch was epic! A Krispy Kreme Bacon Cheeseburger!



Awesome!!! I believe they served something like that at the WI State Fair in the last few years. We are great a frying things and/or putting them on sticks.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Just some food.


----------



## nbp

Looks excellent, love me some wasabi. What's in the lower right corner?


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Apple salad. Typical Korean affair.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Steak, Lyonnaise Potatoes and Green Beans. Vekade Melk Chocolade for dessert.


----------



## nbp

ledmitter_nli said:


> Apple salad. Typical Korean affair.


 

Looks good, I like Asian food. I'm especially fond of Thai food. I really gotta find my food pics.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Droste dark chocolate... Good morning to me!


----------



## StarHalo

104 degrees out; there's a snake in my boots!


----------



## Solid Lifters

After not eating any dinners at all, or just a spinach salad, for the past few days, I had an epic meal tonight! Finally, the temps lowered, so I felt like making something and eating it! 

It was a very 'yellow and orange' kind of dinner. Pan fried fish, potato pancakes and carrots.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner: Fried Chicken Tender, Mac 'N Cheese, Potato Pancakes and Broccoli with Cheese.


----------



## nbp

My grandma used to make great potato pancakes. I miss those, and no one learned her secret in time. :sigh: We like to put applesauce on them, very tasty. oo:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight with the Booger Machines was awesome. BBQ chicken, BBQ peppers and tortellini pasta salad.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Took the family to the beach for Independence Day. 

Brother-in-law bought himself a new tool. 




Yum yum! What's inside? 

12 hours later: 






More later. Time for bed 

~ Chance 

OK, one more. Pulled Pork. oo:


----------



## NonSenCe

my computer screen didnt taste good as i tried to bite and lick on it just to get a taste of that pork.


----------



## Meganoggin

Wow, that smoker is all business! I'd love one of those


----------



## ledmitter_nli

:help: I'd nibble some of that pulled pork. oh yes I would!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A close-up picture of the brain,, high tech. There are different flavors of wood pellets. 






.......and the next night, low-tech. 






Since we were there four days,, more pictures later. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

I think we can ALL agree that pizza looks divine! :rock:

(EDIT: I guess the pizza pic was deleted? :ironic

Here was some NY style 'zza I had a couple weeks ago bombing around on State street in Madison. It was mighty fine. BBQ chicken pizza and meat lovers. Look at the size of the pieces compared to the plates, lol. Washed that down with a pitcher of beer while listening to some live music on the Terrace on Lake Monona. Was a pretty good night if you ask me. 









For the record, I do eat healthy things too. Look at this amazing salad I had recently! That was really really good.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Off the grill and onto the plate. Accompanied by fresh halibut from Alaska. Yum-yum, surf & turf, with mack salad.






Some decided to forgo the turf, and had surf and salad. This was the best fish I've ever had in my life. Brother-in-law's boss caught it the week before.






Some of the brisket of beef ended up in sandwiches. 











~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Petrilli's Specialty Pizza* with Black Olives I added at home. Best thing, I didn't have to pay a penny and didn't have to go pick it up.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Damn Chauncey, that grub is all looking really goood. :help:


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> *Petrilli's Specialty Pizza* with Black Olives I added at home. Best thing, I didn't have to pay a penny and didn't have to go pick it up



Good deal. There's pizza near you worth obtaining though; look into the Gourmet Pizza Shoppe in Redlands and BJ's Pizza in San Berdoo. Both have rather good beer selections, too..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ledmitter_nli said:


> Damn Chauncey, that grub is all looking really goood. :help:



Thanks ledmitter_nli, It tasted even better,, sorry for the cell phone quality. We forgot the camera.

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

There's Nonno's, Rizza Pizza and Fratello's in town. Don't need to go anywhere else. But, if I'm ever out that way, I'll check them out. Thanks for the tip. 

Had nothing since brunch. Wont for a while either. Just not hungrig. Maybe a slice of Petrelli's pie later, but we'll see.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was the last slice of Petrilli's pizza and a cold bottle of water.


----------



## StarHalo

WHOOOOO...Stone knows how to make everything damn big n' bold; this with ordinary turkey cold cuts on plain white bread was a pleasant slap in the face:


----------



## Solid Lifters

BBQ Smoked Pulled Pork Sammich with Cole Slaw. ABT's for appetizers.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch: Smoked Chipotle Turkey w/ Provolone and Lettuce on Multi Grain Bread. 








Dinner: Smoked Pulled Pork Sammich Leftovers


----------



## Meganoggin

Grilled chilli and lime chicken salad


----------



## Solid Lifters

Homemade grilled beef and jalapeno cheese burritos and cheddar cheese potato pancakes.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Trout Dinner


----------



## guiri

Norm said:


> ​




...and on that note, I have to comment.

First, I'd like to apologize for not being here sooner but I have a habit of popping in when I get a notification of a response and as yall know,
that doesn't always happen so again, I'm truly sorry.

Anyway, back to Norm's post. 

I remember when I first watched this movie (temple of doom). I was in Sweden and if you guys remember when they were in the palace and they served the soup 
with the eyeballs floating around in it...?

Well, everyone in the whole movie theater was almost puking, except for me, I was sitting there going, nam, nam!

I used to eat eyeballs when I was a kid 

Dunno if I'd like them today but I used to love that $hit.

Straight out of the skull of a lambs head or a cow head or something.

The most tender meat I've ever had came from the cheeks of a lamb.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight: BBQ Smoked Ribs, Cheesy Potatoes and Baked Beans








Spumoni ice cream for dessert, but not right now. Too stuffed!


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Dinner tonight: BBQ Smoked Ribs, Cheesy Potatoes and Baked Beans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spumoni ice cream for dessert, but not right now. Too stuffed!



Sonofma*itch that looks good!


----------



## guiri

ledmitter_nli said:


> Just some food.



What's that stuff in the bowl in the BOTTOM RIGHT of the pic. The stuff with the red outside and white sauce on it?


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> What's that stuff in the bowl in the BOTTOM RIGHT of the pic. The stuff with the red outside and white sauce on it?



Korean Apple Salad, apples in mayo, he already said that..


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Korean Apple Salad, apples in mayo, he already said that..



 Thank you


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner: Chicken Bami Goreng Special


----------



## guiri

Speaking of foreign stuff. We used to have this killer Thai restaurant. It's still here but the quality and service has gone to hell in the last few years and I can't
find a good place for some good curry


----------



## Meganoggin

Home made Thai chicken curry with beansprouts.


----------



## guiri

Nogg, you did this $hit on purpose right? To hurt me?

Damn I miss some good curry...


----------



## NonSenCe

<- has been in the background just enjoying all the new cool food pictures.. thanks for those. but, as i just saw a clip from one of the Hulk movies.. i cant resist saying: they make me hungry. and you dont like me when im hungry.  .....ok i think i must do something about it.. so im off to fill myself with creamed potatoes (basically just an oven casserole style dish with sliced potatoes, fried ground meat, dish filled cream/milk with little cheese on top.)


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Dayamn Meganoggin. Hope there was some piping hot jasmine rice to go with that!


----------



## nbp

I'm a dummy; I wish I would have taken a picture of the gyros I had the other night at this Greek place in downtown Milwaukee. It was so big I had to eat half the filling with a fork just to be able to fold the pita and eat it, and I could barely get it all down! Very tasty though!! 

I also looove me some Thai curries. Here's from my Thai takeout place nearby, can't remember if this was the Panang or Mussamun. They're both excellent! I like them SPICY.


----------



## guiri

Ok, yall are killin' me! I just ate and now I want to eat again.

First, let me respond to the Gyro comment. 
When I lived in Spain there was this guy that did those but he was using pork instead.
His stuff was AWESOME and damn do I miss it.

There was a guy next door to me that made those in Sweden and they were great but this guy in Spain
made them better because of the pork (from the neck).

I was just at Chili's here and I had some bad shrimp (not hold/temperature and too salty) and I had some salmon
that was awesome.

Their strawberry daiquiries are great (without liquor) and they also have these pretzel sticks that were off the hook!
During happy hour which is just about every day, they have a nice chicken sandwich with french fries for only $4.99 and it's really good.


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> I was just at Chili's here



Try their Original Chicken Crispers Basket sometime, it's what they do best.


----------



## guiri

What are those?


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> What are those?



They're just chicken strips; would be boring, except they use chicken that's so soft that it feels boiled, and then deep fry it. It's what chicken would taste like if you could order it at a county fair..


----------



## guiri

Alright, you talked me into it... 

Yeah, like I'm a hard sell


----------



## Solid Lifters

Smoked meat pics are coming! I just upped my meat smoking game! After calling about a dozen places, I finally found a place that had one without having to order one for me. Picked it up today and waiting for Big Booger to get home so we can assemble this bad boy! Got the tools ready to go, as you can see.  :tup:


*Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker Smoker 22.5"*
















Oddly enough, we're having ribs for dinner, but not smoked. Slow cooker this time. LOL


----------



## guiri

I'm not big on smoked stuff myself but I'm sure I'll still enjoy the hell outta the pics 

By the way guys, I had to post this. I thought it was very funny and yes, it's butter related. I'm sure those dudes
have eaten lots of butter in their life 

http://cdn.laughnfiddle.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/real_gangsters-resizecrop--.jpg


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I have got to stop viewing this thread after I've eaten dinner.....made me hungry.....off to the fridge. 

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

I know, sucks doesn't it?


----------



## Solid Lifters

Pork rib dinner last night.


----------



## guiri

Hot damn that pork looks good..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Thanks.  If you like that, try this one out... 

Burrito and Mexican Rice Dinner: Burrito - Slow cooked beef chuck steak seasoned with chipotle peppers and adobo sauce, salt, black pepper, garlic, onion powder, hot Mexican chili powder, cumin and dried oregano. Jalapeno refried beans and chili con carne topped with mild cheddar cheese, salsa verde and sour cream. Side of prepared Mexican rice.


----------



## guiri

Looks good too but there's just something about ribs


----------



## nbp

Noggin, this one is for you my man! Come to Wisconsin for a visit and I'll show you how we eat burgers.  I had this one tonight at a nearby restaurant we had never gone to before.

1 pound beef patty, bacon strips, 5 kinds of cheese slices together breaded and fried!!, lettuce, tomato, BBQ sauce all on a pretzel roll! It was a monster!!! Probably the biggest and most amazing burger I have ever eaten, and I have eaten quite a few big 1 lb burgers I have come across! :wow:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Reminds me of the burgers you can eat at Slater's 50/50 here in SoCal! Such EPIC burgers! https://slaters5050.com/


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Noggin, this one is for you my man! Come to Wisconsin for a visit and I'll show you how we eat burgers.  I had this one tonight at a nearby restaurant we had never gone to before.
> 
> 1 pound beef patty, bacon strips, 5 kinds of cheese slices together breaded and fried!!, lettuce, tomato, BBQ sauce all on a pretzel roll! It was a monster!!! Probably the biggest and most amazing burger I have ever eaten, and I have eaten quite a few big 1 lb burgers I have come across! :wow:



Nogg! You noticed that I wasn't invited...right? :devil:


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Reminds me of the burgers you can eat at Slater's 50/50 here in SoCal! Such EPIC burgers! https://slaters5050.com/



This one looks very much like the one I just had at Wendy's.
Prezel burger with three patties (one is standard), extra bacon, NO honey mustard since I hate mustard and extra liquid cheese on every pattie.
Gotta be one of the best burgers I've had.


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp said:


> Noggin, this one is for you my man! Come to Wisconsin for a visit and I'll show you how we eat burgers.  I had this one tonight at a nearby restaurant we had never gone to before.
> 
> 1 pound beef patty, bacon strips, 5 kinds of cheese slices together breaded and fried!!, lettuce, tomato, BBQ sauce all on a pretzel roll! It was a monster!!! Probably the biggest and most amazing burger I have ever eaten, and I have eaten quite a few big 1 lb burgers I have come across! :wow:



Wow, that looks epic - just the kind of thing I like. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NonSenCe

guiri said:


> Nogg! You noticed that I wasn't invited...right? :devil:


guiri.. yeah.. it is just that, if invited, you would turn up more likely than noggin from europe.  -neat lookin burgers btw wouldnt mind havin one myself- ps. been having serious difficulties just getting to cpf lately.. it just gives me a notice message of "in just few moments you will be redirected to...." or something.. and somedays i dont get anywhere from that message.. other days it opens the cpf mainpage but i still cant get to the forums by clickin on it.. just back to the "redirection" info box.. only way to get here was to open "latest posts" and then just find this thread from those.


----------



## guiri

Sometimes, you just have to figure out a work around to avoid all the gremlins 

Nogg! The least you could do would be to offer to smuggle me along in one of your big duffel bags or something...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night: Vince's Spaghetti Mostasagna Dinner, extra meatball, extra meat sauce and a Widmer Hefeweizen beer. So awesome!


----------



## guiri

What the hell is Mostasagna?

The problem I have with the lasagna here in the US is that they don't have any bechamel sauce in them and that's what makes half the lasagna.

I had a t bone steak last night


----------



## Solid Lifters

It's lasagna made with mostaccioli noodles. Spinach, ricotta cheese, mozzarella cheese and meat sauce. So good!


----------



## guiri

Sounds good


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight: Corned Beef, Cabbage and Mashed Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## guiri

Not sure about the corned beef but I love mashed taters and cabbage


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight was Jalapeno Cheddar Potato Mexican Shredded Beef Burritos with Jalapeno Cheese Sauce, Salsa Verde and Sour Cream and a side of Mexican Rice and Fritos. Couldn't finish it.


----------



## guiri

Looks good.

I just had another one of Wendy's pretzel burgers tonight.

I urge yall to try one but IF you do, make sure they cook it fresh, add at least ONE more pattie on there (I do a total of three patties with extra bacon and liquid cheese on every pattie and NO hone mustard sauce since I don't like mustard).

One of the best burgers I've ever had.


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> I do a total of three patties



One night long ago at the Wendy's drive-thru the server girl mistakenly swapped my order with the guy who was in front of me in line, so I got a triple cheeseburger with bacon and nothing else - it's basically a cube of meat and cheese, I'm not sure how anyone eats that much ground meat at once..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Three patties?! Makes my jaw tired just thinking about it. 

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

:wave: Obviously, I can 

This burger is better though and the one you got was more than likely not cooked fresh as they pre cook most of their stuff
just like everyone else.


----------



## StarHalo

Well if you're ever out the west coast way, stop by one of our world-famous In-N-Out Burgers and ask for a "4x4", that's it on the right there..


----------



## guiri

My kinda burger


----------



## Norm

StarHalo said:


> Well if you're ever out the west coast way, stop by one of our world-famous In-N-Out Burgers.


I'd just like to point out that In-N-Out Burgers are not world famous, I know them only because I've travelled to CA a couple of times, kinda like American sports that have world championships that take place in America only :devil:

Norm


----------



## guiri

Maybe he meant that their patrons were traveling so much, everybody knew them


----------



## Solid Lifters

I'd say they are now 'world famous' thanks to the internet. A lot of my other forum website friends know about it from what I've posted. They've even said travel shows have pieces regarding the burger stand.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was smoked sardines on cheese and herb crackers. Forgot the hot sauce.


----------



## guiri

Here's a sardine recipe for you.

Bread, freshly boiled eggs, butter and sardines.

Butter on the bread, slice the hot eggs on top and put the sardines (I prefer with the tomato sauce) on top.
The hot and cold is an awesome mixture.

I'm off to violate a Wendy's pretzel burger


----------



## Solid Lifters

Sounds good. 

Hot Dog, Jalapeno Cheddar Cheese Potatoes and Mac Salad Dinner


----------



## guiri

It is if you like sardines.

Alright, my turn. I don't post pics often 'cause I'm too lazy to take any but I decided to do it today when I went to Wendy's 
and tore into that triple Pretzel burger. I think size limitation here is 800 pixels so I also cropped close. I think it looks very yummy.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Needs more onion.

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

Awesome friggen burger!


----------



## Solid Lifters

One of my friends tried it and loved it. I can see why.


----------



## guiri

It's one of the best burgers I've ever had.

Tell your friend next time to get more than one pattie and make sure they cook it fresh
and THEN tell me what they thought


----------



## Meganoggin

That looks great, for a mass produced burger. 

I can see why you like them!


----------



## guiri

'tis awesome


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bruce ****inson would eat one, if it had more onion,, and cowbell. 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

ABTs, Chicken Leg Quarters and Boneless Pork Loin Chops are done. A bit early, but oh well. Potatoes and Corn have a bit more to smoke. 


ABTs and Potatoes on the WSM








ABTs are done and no, that's not burnt, it's concentrated smoke. 








ABT close up. 








Smoked Boneless Pork Loin Chops








Smoked Chicken Leg Quarters


----------



## guiri

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Bruce ****inson would eat one, if it had more onion,, and cowbell.
> 
> ~ Chance



I'm thinking that would have been doable...I saw more onions in the back :devil:


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> ABTs, Chicken Leg Quarters and Boneless Pork Loin Chops are done. A bit early, but oh well. Potatoes and Corn have a bit more to smoke.
> 
> 
> ABTs and Potatoes on the WSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABTs are done and no, that's not burnt, it's concentrated smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABT close up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Boneless Pork Loin Chops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Chicken Leg Quarters



Holy crap that looks good.

So, what are ABT's?


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Holy crap that looks good.
> 
> So, what are ABT's?



Thanks. 

ABT = Atomic Buffalo Turds


----------



## guiri

Mmmm, yummy


----------



## NonSenCe

in-n-out-burgers.. hmm.. internationally known, hmm.. if i know it, and meganoggin knows it.. we are from different countries.. so doesnt that make it "internationally known" hahah. and something tickles my memory as if i have had eaten in one.. i somehow recall one beeing close by when i was in santa barbara (ca), way way way back over 15 years ago.. if it was it there back then then i definately have eaten there.. but my memory might be compromised and i just ate in one in trip to san fran or something. ------and yes.. i do remember seeing inanoutburgers mentioned in tv shows more than once. that reminds me of that one show that makes me want to take a road trip across america is "man vs food".


----------



## guiri

We should ALL get together for a long FOOD road trip.

Tell ya what. IF I EVER win the big lottery, I'll pay for a food road trip.


----------



## NonSenCe

aye. should call it something like "road trip: on our way.. to triple bypass. and having a blast while waiting"  dont forget to sat some money aside for some 50s classic american car for the drive.. something like 1957 bel air 2dr ht would be nice or something like a cadillacs of the era.. as long as they arent pink. hahah. -----sadly it seems that the big lottery win seem to be avoiding me too. but you will be informed if i strike rich... will be renewing my passport very soon after it. and be traveling alot.---


----------



## guiri

It's a deal and I'll let you know if I strike it rich 

As for the pink caddy. IF I get free food, I give a damn what color the car is


----------



## Meganoggin

I have tried In-n-out burgers in Vegas, they were good!

I like the secret menu idea for those in the know!

Count me in for the foodie road trip :devil:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Count me in on the foodie road trip. One stop will be *Vince's Spaghetti Route 66*! http://www.vincesspaghettiroute66.com/index.html

Leftovers from Saturday: Smoked Chicken Leg Quarter, smoked corn on the cob, ABT's and cheesy smoked potatoes.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> I have tried In-n-out burgers in Vegas, they were good!
> 
> I like the secret menu idea for those in the know!
> 
> Count me in for the foodie road trip :devil:



Would that be cool or what? 

Now, ONE of us needs to win the friggen lottery!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Too much leftovers in the fridge so didn't make breakfast for the Booger Machines. Since I was cleaning out the fridge, I was getting hungry at all the food so I had breakfast this morning. Not a 'traditional' breakfast, to say the least, but it was pretty damn good. Damn good food makes for a damn good breakfast. We have have breakfast for dinner, so why not lunch for breakfast?


BBQ Chicken Sandwich with Potato Sticks, Dutch Potato Salad and Tortilla Chip Crumbs (yet again, the Booger Machines were kind enough to leave me with the crumbs at the bottom of the bag.)


----------



## Meganoggin

What makes Dutch potato salad, Dutch?


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Carrot Juice, Pineapple Juice, Orange Juice, Apple, Pineapple, Nectarine, Kiwi, Tomato, Red Beet, Yellow Beet, Red Grapes, Blue Berries, Spinach, Kale.

Into the BlendTec Blender = Owned!

Apples be trembling.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Solid Lifters said:


>



A project I was thinking of taking up is converting my existing Smokey Joe (think mini weber charcoal grill) into a Smokey Mountain like this: http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/miniwsm.html

Guiri: Wendy's is my favorite fast food burger, closely followed by BK. Just, the beef just tastes better at Wendy's. Fries are only good when fresh, though :-/. 
Someday, will eat a triple baconator just to say I did it. Haven't tried that pretzel burger thing yet. 

Also, lol at whoever said it needs onions. I usually get the cheaper burgers, and the main thing they /don't/ skimp on is red onions :ironic:

I'd go to Wendy's more often, is only two blocks away, but by car, that is a half hour, and I'm not a big fan of walking back after eating. 


Last night, I had a pasta dish from the local pizza place, is called Castrillo's. They have some dern'd good cheese, and aren't afraid to use it! I got the cheese ravioli. 8-10 large raviolis, flavorful filling, a very nice, chunky marinara sauce, and a layer 3/4" of hot, oozy mozzarella sealing it in! Served in one of those maybe 9-10" round foil tins. Also got cheesebread. Same philosophy there, bread with lots of cheese.


One last thing I would like to revisit: I think earlier in this thread I had mentioned that my favorite ramen was Nong Shim's Shin Ramyun. Well, saw this and lol'd. And then, had a craving for ramen. Not mine, so not gonna hot link it. 
http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_matm3z4iPL1qblr5po1_400.gif


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> What makes Dutch potato salad, Dutch?



Chopped up Dutch people in the salad I would think...


----------



## guiri

bshanahan14rulz said:


> A project I was thinking of taking up is converting my existing Smokey Joe (think mini weber charcoal grill) into a Smokey Mountain like this: http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/miniwsm.html
> 
> Guiri: Wendy's is my favorite fast food burger, closely followed by BK. Just, the beef just tastes better at Wendy's. Fries are only good when fresh, though :-/.
> Someday, will eat a triple baconator just to say I did it. Haven't tried that pretzel burger thing yet.
> 
> Also, lol at whoever said it needs onions. I usually get the cheaper burgers, and the main thing they /don't/ skimp on is red onions :ironic:
> 
> I'd go to Wendy's more often, is only two blocks away, but by car, that is a half hour, and I'm not a big fan of walking back after eating.
> 
> 
> Last night, I had a pasta dish from the local pizza place, is called Castrillo's. They have some dern'd good cheese, and aren't afraid to use it! I got the cheese ravioli. 8-10 large raviolis, flavorful filling, a very nice, chunky marinara sauce, and a layer 3/4" of hot, oozy mozzarella sealing it in! Served in one of those maybe 9-10" round foil tins. Also got cheesebread. Same philosophy there, bread with lots of cheese.
> 
> 
> One last thing I would like to revisit: I think earlier in this thread I had mentioned that my favorite ramen was Nong Shim's Shin Ramyun. Well, saw this and lol'd. And then, had a craving for ramen. Not mine, so not gonna hot link it.
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_matm3z4iPL1qblr5po1_400.gif




When you go to any place, remember, ask them to cook the meat fresh 'cause they WILL precook it and it sits there and gets dry. Wendy's has new grills as of a couple of years ago and
their burgers cook on both sides at the same time and only take a couple of minutes.

The pretzel burger is limited time ONLY so you may want to give it a shot before it's too late.


----------



## guiri

ledmitter_nli said:


> Carrot Juice, Pineapple Juice, Orange Juice, Apple, Pineapple, Nectarine, Kiwi, Tomato, Red Beet, Yellow Beet, Red Grapes, Blue Berries, Spinach, Kale.
> 
> Into the BlendTec Blender = Owned!
> 
> Apples be trembling.



Yep, that oughtta kick start my blood sugar 

Looks great though.

For anyone that does NOT like their blender. I can tell you that the Ninja blender IS as good as they say.

I got so fed up with my $500 dollar Vitamix not being able to do the ice (would simply just spin it around) I sold that piece of $


----------



## ledmitter_nli

The BlendTec destroys ice.  It's a beast. The VitaMix shouldn't have any problems either.

The square BlendTec jar is designed so whatever is being blended slams into a straight edge and back into the blades. The blades are actually dull for this reason. It just micronizes everything in its path.


----------



## StarHalo

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Wendy's is my favorite fast food burger, closely followed by BK.



Was going to put my two cents in only to realize every single place I was about to name is West Coast only; two exceptions which are near you in Nashville - Dave & Buster's Buster Burger, and Hard Rock's Legendary 10 burger, but both of these are in the over $10 category, not really on par with the drive-thru places..


----------



## guiri

ledmitter_nli said:


> The BlendTec destroys ice.  It's a beast. The VitaMix shouldn't have any problems either.
> 
> The square BlendTec jar is designed so whatever is being blended slams into a straight edge and back into the blades. The blades are actually dull for this reason. It just micronizes everything in its path.



The vitamix is a piece of $hit! The design is that it does NOT chop stuff up if the pieces are too big, it just moves them around.
The power is there but not the design


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Was going to put my two cents in only to realize every single place I was about to name is West Coast only; two exceptions which are near you in Nashville - Dave & Buster's Buster Burger, and Hard Rock's Legendary 10 burger, but both of these are in the over $10 category, not really on par with the drive-thru places..



Well, by the time I'm done with the pretzel burger, it costs me $9.32...

Burger ONLY mind you!


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Well, by the time I'm done with the pretzel burger, it costs me $9.32...
> 
> Burger ONLY mind you!



That would put it in that higher tier then, 'cause the complete combo at the aforementioned In-N-Out is ~$6. I really like Wendy's burgers, but I don't know that they're on that level..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Meganoggin said:


> What makes Dutch potato salad, Dutch?





guiri said:


> Chopped up Dutch people in the salad I would think...



Lies!!! ALL LIES!!! Nothing to see here! Seriously, nothing to see... at all. Those recently dug holes in my backyard? Night crawlers. I'm going fishing... Yes, that's it. Just... Going fishing. 

Seriously, it's potatoes, red onion, peas, carrots, canned corned beef (the shredded kind), HBE (Hard Boiled Egg) with spices that include mustard powder, and just a pinch of curry powder along with the usual potato salad spices, mayo and a dash of Dijon or Dutch mustard. 

Smoked Boneless Pork Loin Chops, Carrots and Mac 'N' Cheese dinner. 








Close up of sliced chop. Notice the smoke ring?


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> That would put it in that higher tier then, 'cause the complete combo at the aforementioned In-N-Out is ~$6. I really like Wendy's burgers, but I don't know that they're on that level..




This one is (to me) but also 'cause I add two extra patties


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Lies!!! ALL LIES!!! Nothing to see here! Seriously, nothing to see... at all. Those recently dug holes in my backyard? Night crawlers. I'm going fishing... Yes, that's it. Just... Going fishing.
> 
> Seriously, it's potatoes, red onion, peas, carrots, canned corned beef (the shredded kind), HBE (Hard Boiled Egg) with spices that include mustard powder, and just a pinch of curry powder along with the usual potato salad spices, mayo and a dash of Dijon or Dutch mustard.
> 
> Smoked Boneless Pork Loin Chops, Carrots and Mac 'N' Cheese dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of sliced chop. Notice the smoke ring?



Hey, I'm up for a tasty Hollander. How do yall think Hollandaise sauce is made (or however the hell you spell it)?

As for the pork, I loves me some good pork.

Gotta be honest though. The pork's better in Sweden. Beef is better here but not the pork.


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Hey, I'm up for a tasty Hollander. How do yall think Hollandaise sauce is made (or however the hell you spell it)?
> 
> As for the pork, I loves me some good pork.
> 
> Gotta be honest though. The pork's better in Sweden. Beef is better here but not the pork.



The Swede's probably use a better breed of pig. Tamworth and Berkshires, perhaps. People claim these are the top two tastiest pigs. I have no idea.


----------



## guiri

Me neither. I know that when I was there, I USED to cook and that's all I used. From the neck of the pig. Incredible stuff.
Tried the same thing here but finally gave it up.


----------



## NonSenCe

poor danish people .. millions eaten every day.  ...and if you are going "fishin" then remember it bloats and floats.. enough punctures and gasses will escape easier.. and tie the weights thru the ribcage so they will not fall off and it stays deep down.. and remember it needs to be very deep water so cadaver dogs cant get a scent. ps. i like crime novels.


----------



## Meganoggin

Gloucester Old Spot is a local old breed of pig round here - good eating!

Thanks for the information about the Dutch potato salad (not you Georgi)!!!!!

nonsence - you are starting to worry me a little bit! :devil:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Early dinner. Petrilli's again.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was the last piece of Petrilli's that Little Booger couldn't finish. Also had some Pringles Stix Pizza Flavor. Something new at the store. Tastes nothing like regular Pringles chips, but it's OK. I also had a small scoop of Dutch potato salad and Blue Moon Belgian White. 


Pringles Stix Pizza Flavor





Blue Moon Belgian White


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fried fish, pinto beans and potato pancakes for dinner. Stole a Ben & Jerry's Red Velvet Cake ice cream from the GF for dessert. Hee-hee. 






Ben & Jerry's Red Velvet Cake Ice Cream


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> poor danish people .. millions eaten every day.  ...and if you are going "fishin" then remember it bloats and floats.. enough punctures and gasses will escape easier.. and tie the weights thru the ribcage so they will not fall off and it stays deep down.. and remember it needs to be very deep water so cadaver dogs cant get a scent. ps. i like crime novels.



As one who's lived next door to the Danes, I don't feel a damn bit sorry for them :devil:


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Brunch was the last piece of Petrilli's that Little Booger couldn't finish. Also had some Pringles Stix Pizza Flavor. Something new at the store. Tastes nothing like regular Pringles chips, but it's OK. I also had a small scoop of Dutch potato salad and Blue Moon Belgian White.
> 
> 
> Pringles Stix Pizza Flavor
> 
> Blue Moon Belgian White




Was with a buddy and his GF at a chili's a week or two ago. THey had blue moon and she squirted a bit of orange in it. I tried hers and liked it and got drunk on half a beer....I am such a pu$$y (cat)


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> poor danish people .. millions eaten every day.  ...and if you are going "fishin" then remember it bloats and floats.. enough punctures and gasses will escape easier.. and tie the weights thru the ribcage so they will not fall off and it stays deep down.. and remember it needs to be very deep water so cadaver dogs cant get a scent. ps. i like crime novels.



You're a sick puppy Nonsence :green: ...are we still taking about food by the way?


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Thanks for the information about the Dutch potato salad (not you Georgi)!!!!!



I always get singled out... :devil:


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Was with a buddy and his GF at a chili's a week or two ago. THey had blue moon and she squirted a bit of orange in it. I tried hers and liked it and got drunk on half a beer....I am such a pu$$y (cat)



In Austria and Germany, when you order a white beer, you usually get a slice of orange or lemon in the bottom of the glass. That's why the glasses have the bulb at the bottom - to trap the slice and keep the beer effervescing. Yum!


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> In Austria and Germany, when you order a white beer, you usually get a slice of orange or lemon in the bottom of the glass. That's why the glasses have the bulb at the bottom - to trap the slice and keep the beer effervescing. Yum!



Sounds very tasty


----------



## StarHalo

And on the West Coast of the US, the beer's so good, you don't want to put anything in it (find the girl in my sigline on a bottle of beer and all will be revealed..)


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Just some Taiwanese affair.


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> And on the West Coast of the US, the beer's so good, you don't want to put anything in it (find the girl in my sigline on a bottle of beer and all will be revealed..)




I'm almost afraid to say this but I generally only drink non alcoholic beer....


----------



## guiri

ledmitter_nli said:


> Just some Taiwanese affair.




Looks tasty. What's the white stuff on top right?


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> I'm almost afraid to say this but I generally only drink non alcoholic beer....



The catch there is that the non-alcoholic stuff is made to taste like the cheapest of the real stuff; you're missing out on an entirely different plane of existence of beers, we're talking levels of quality that didn't even exist a couple decades ago..


----------



## ledmitter_nli

guiri said:


> Looks tasty. What's the white stuff on top right?



Seasoned pickled cabbage. It's like a non spicy version of the ubiquitous Korean "Kimchi".


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> The catch there is that the non-alcoholic stuff is made to taste like the cheapest of the real stuff; you're missing out on an entirely different plane of existence of beers, we're talking levels of quality that didn't even exist a couple decades ago..



Yeah but the problem is that I LIKE the NA taste vs most of the regular beers...


----------



## guiri

ledmitter_nli said:


> Seasoned pickled cabbage. It's like a non spicy version of the ubiquitous Korean "Kimchi".



Looks very good. Well, it all does. I love veggies. You can't tell my looking at me but I love that stuff


----------



## zoom6zoom

This thread has made me very very hungry. I love a great sandwich, but it's got to be great bread or it's not worth it. I actually bake most of my own bread, and even mill my own flour right before baking.


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Yeah but the problem is that I LIKE the NA taste vs most of the regular beers...



Find one of these bottles or cans and just see what you think, surprises await..


----------



## NonSenCe

zoom.. mill thy own flour? awesome. and welcome to the foodie thread.. feel free to post recipes and what nots freely of good tasting stuff.


----------



## zoom6zoom

NonSenCe said:


> zoom.. mill thy own flour? awesome. and welcome to the foodie thread.. feel free to post recipes and what nots freely of good tasting stuff.


Yeah, I buy wheat and rye by the 25 pound sack, with free Amazon Prime shipping it's a good deal. Ends up about the same price as storebought flour but tastes so much better. The mill I use is a countertop unit, "Family Grain Mill" which can also be hand cranked if need be. I have been doing my own bread for about thirty years.









pork pie:






Gotta have something to put on your bread, so here's a batch of plum-rum conserves I canned this week.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Had burritos again. Beef, Bean and Cheese with salsa verde. Mexican rice on the side. It pays to have a hispanic girlfriend.


----------



## nbp

Homemade bread and jelly! oo: Will you be my daddy? :laughing:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a Chipotle Turkey, Provolone, Lettuce, Pickle, Tomato, Mustard and Mayo Sandwich on Rye with a side of Dutch Potato Salad. Three Oatmeal Cookies for dessert with a big glass of milk. 

Chipotle Turkey Sandwich





Oatmeal Cookies


----------



## Solid Lifters

Big Booger came home with Big Macs and French Fries from McDonald's. So much for my diet this week. I had two BM and some fries from Little Booger. Of course, I had to make my Major Mac out of the two and then made a French Fry Big Mac. 


Big Macs and French Fries






Major Mac and French Fry Mac






French Fry Mac






French Fry Mac Inside






Major Mac






Major Mac Inside


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

GOOD-LORD MAN! Don't you own a knife!?  Perhaps you could cut your food in half, and then take some pictures?

~ Chance


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Solid Lifters said:


> Big Booger came home with Big Macs and French Fries from McDonald's. So much for my diet this week. I had two BM and some fries from Little Booger. Of course, I had to make my Major Mac out of the two and then made a French Fry Big Mac.



If you don't mind me asking, how much do do you weigh? Height? What's your calorie goal per day?


----------



## Solid Lifters

ledmitter_nli said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much do do you weigh? Height? What's your calorie goal per day?


6'9" 300lbs with muscular build and my caloric intake is around 1,400 to 1,600 a day. Some days more, some days less. Today would be a 'More Day.'


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> my caloric intake is around 1,400 to 1,600 a day.



You're at that number just from the meal you described above, assuming you drank nothing..


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Solid Lifters said:


> 6'9" 300lbs with muscular build and my caloric intake is around 1,400 to 1,600 a day. Some days more, some days less. Today would be a 'More Day.'



Damn. That's pretty huge dude. You should be burning through your meals no problem then.

Never mind. Carry on!


----------



## Solid Lifters

ledmitter_nli said:


> Damn. That's pretty huge dude. You should be burning through your meals no problem then.
> 
> Never mind. Carry on!



Now you know why my username is 'Solid Lifters.'


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> You're at that number just from the meal you described above, assuming you drank nothing..


Just water. And didn't eat much at brunch. A few dates, a few whole grain wheat crackers and more water. Today, I'm not counting my calories. I think this is the last time I eat anything from McD's. It wasn't good at all. Like I remembered it when I was a kid. I can't believe their food has gotten this bad. Even my boys didn't like it and they are typical teens. They'll eat anything fast food.


----------



## StarHalo

Yeah, McD's burgers are awful, skip those and try the Crispy Chicken Club sandwich, it's the best thing on the menu. No fewer calories than the big burgers though..


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> GOOD-LORD MAN! Don't you own a knife!?  Perhaps you could cut your food in half, and then take some pictures?
> 
> ~ Chance





I was thinking that tool, LOL.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Making you guys laugh was my main objective, but seriously, this thread is a place to showcase your meals and make the rest of us drool. There's a reason you never see gnashed upon food in a TV commerercial. 

We OK big-man? 

~ Chance


----------



## NonSenCe

hmmppf.. and here i was thinkin you would be a gearhead that has solid lifters in his hopped up engine. (and chauncey..and there is never the same looking food in the ads that you actually get when ordering it.)


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Making you guys laugh was my main objective, but seriously, this thread is a place to showcase your meals and make the rest of us drool. There's a reason you never see gnashed upon food in a TV commerercial.
> 
> We OK big-man?
> 
> ~ Chance



Yeah, but I feel sad. Mommy said I can't play with knives. 

LMAO! 

Next time, I'll knife that sucker! 












Leftovers.

Sorry, more 'gnashed' food. LOL


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solid Lifters said:


> Sorry, more 'gnashed' food. LOL



Tell you what, send me some of those potato pancakes and we'll call it good. 


~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Tell you what, send me some of those potato pancakes and we'll call it good.
> 
> 
> ~ Chance



Deal. 

Another burrito for dinner last night. 

Brunch was two Ham, Turkey, Provolone, Pickle, Lettuce, Tomato, Mayo, Mustard on Whole Grain Wheat Bread Sandwiches. 











Hey, look! I used a knife, for once!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mmm, double tomato. Excellent. :thumbsup: 

~ C.G. 

Edit: Wait a minute. Did you say two of those bad-boys?! :huh: Are you a competitive body-builder?


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Mmm, double tomato. Excellent. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ C.G.
> 
> Edit: Wait a minute. Did you say two of those bad-boys?! :huh: Are you a competitive body-builder?



Nope, but I once lifted a lot of weights. But, not anymore. I was just really hungry, tomato was about to go bad along with the lettuce, had to clear out the fridge and the bread is about to expire. I go shopping on Fridays and needed to either eat it or toss it. Plus, I'm not having dinner tonight. I have other plans.


----------



## Solid Lifters

NonSenCe said:


> hmmppf.. and here i was thinkin you would be a gearhead that has solid lifters in his hopped up engine. (and chauncey..and there is never the same looking food in the ads that you actually get when ordering it.)


Didn't see this post until now... Oh, I'm a gearhead, alright. I also love Solid Snake. So, my username comes from lifting weights and being a big, solid dude, solid lifters the engine component and Solid Snake, my favorite video game character. 

Friday dinner was fried fish, white beans and scallop potatoes with onion.









Saturday brunch was two chipotle turkey sammies on whole grain wheat bread. 


Saturday dinner was chili cheese orzo stew.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

^^^ I'd scarf down both dishes. Yes I would! :thumbsup:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a spinach salad. 


Dinner was steak, asparagus and potatoes.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was this awesome beauty! 


World's Best Sandwich


----------



## Solid Lifters

Corned beef, whipped potatoes, grilled beets and onions.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Steak and whipped potato leftovers with green beans. Chocolate brownie for dessert.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Waste of whipped potatoes, should have made some more of those scrumptious [email protected]@King potato cakes. 

Does anyone else see a face in that brownie? :hahaha:

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Waste of whipped potatoes, should have made some more of those scrumptious [email protected]@King potato cakes.


Haven't had whipped potatoes in a long time. Plus, don't want to get burned out on the potato cakes. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Does anyone else see a face in that brownie? :hahaha:
> 
> ~ Chance



You're the second person to say that. LOL

Since somebody at a different web forum couldn't believe I actually frequently eat healthy meals, I posted a pic of my today's brunch. I promise, I wont post this healthy crap again! 

Spinach Salad





With my preferred salad dressing. 

Wish-Bone Fat Free Italian


----------



## Solid Lifters

Mostaccioli with sausage meatballs and melted provolone cheese.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mostaccioli with sausage meatballs and melted provolone cheese. 

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Wish-Bone Fat Free Italian



That's the dressing that helped me lose my weight, nothing wrong at all with 15 calories a tablespoon.

But whatever you saved calorie-wise there was promptly lost with the meatballs..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> That's the dressing that helped me lose my weight, nothing wrong at all with 15 calories a tablespoon.
> 
> But whatever you saved calorie-wise there was promptly lost with the meatballs..



It was 720 calorie meal. The meatballs are small. So is the bowl. Total calories for the day was about 900. It was too hot to eat. 

However, my day is starting right now. So far, 900 calories. Later in the day, another salad. It's too hot here to eat during the day.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Leftover BBQ chicken. Just add your favorite veggies and dinner is served. :thumbsup:

~ Chance






The small white pieces are honey roasted sliced almond.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Mostaccioli leftovers. 900 calories, which means 1,800 for the day. Tomorrow, salad brunch and light fish dinner.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Finally made dinner. It's been too hot to eat or make dinner. 


Fried Fish, White Beans with Pasta Shells and Cheese






Just had a late night snack of Whipped Jif and Ritz.


----------



## NonSenCe

ooh.. i definately need to make shell pasta aswell.. some kind of creamy sauce (maybe with mushrooms?) just the picture brought strong memories of childhood. hahah. oh well.. this weel i have mostly been eating cabbagestew. but next time i end up with day old cooked or oven potatoes im so going to make gnocchis.. saw two tv cooking shows last week that someone made those.. its like forcing me to try them out. hahah.


----------



## zoom6zoom

Did some canning Saturday.

Nectarine chutney, sweet red pepper jam, tomato and red bell ketchup, and bread and butter pickles
The ketchup recipe has come down from my grandmother if not even longer. Nothing like the colored sugar sauce from the store. Picture cocktail sauce without the horseradish but a better mix of spices. Amazing stuff.
Got a few loaves of bread baked too of course. 
(thumbnails posted as originals are huge.)


----------



## zoom6zoom

Oh, if you like making this kind of stuff or the original versions of things before they became commercialized, I highly recommend this cookbook, I have had a copy for decades.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0060146931/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Solid Lifters

Still too hot to cook and eat, but finally had something. Cottage cheese, Fritos and some Mad Anthony's XXXTra Hot Private Reserve Hot Sauce.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Grilled me some bacon last night. Crispy to the extreme, and yet, I didn't burn it!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Was finally cool enough to cook dinner.


Fried Fish, Peas and Herb Butter Pasta


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fratello's Pizza & Pasta leftovers from Saturday. 


Fratello's Baked Rigatoni and Garlic Bread






Fratello's Baked Rigatoni






Fratello's Garlic Bread


----------



## Solid Lifters

Two PBSFP (Peanut Butter Sugar Free Preserves) sammies for brunch. 


Dinner was a large salad with Fat Free Wish-Bone Italian Dressing.


----------



## nbp

Fat free Italian?! Where's the Ranch? The Blue Cheese? The Creamy Ceasar?! :hairpull:


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Fat free Italian?! Where's the Ranch? The Blue Cheese? The Creamy Ceasar?! :hairpull:


Too many calories. Fat Free Italian has just 15 per two tablespoons.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I'm a real salad-head, so my question is where's the celery, tomato, cucumber, green pepper, radish, onion, olive, and maybe some grapes and feta cheese? Now that's a salad.

Geoff


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ That's not a salad. That's packaged rabbit food. :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

When (more like "if I ever") I eat salad, it would be iceberg. There's just something so satisfying about "eating" something that resembles crunchy water!

Nah, seriously, I actually had a hankering for salad :-/ 

Well, off to nuke my cheese ramen in the radiation box.


----------



## StarHalo

15-calorie dressing means you need to be careful what you put on the rest of the salad; tomatoes are a load of carbs, cheese is at least a hundred extra calories, etc..


----------



## NonSenCe

came in to check this thread.. runs away in fear.. salads! they are talking about calories and salads aaarrrgggg.. panic mode! ------------------->>>this week i have mostly been eating roasted pork and oven cooked potato, carrot and swede lumps.. half way thru the cooking of the pork i dumped most of the liquid fat out of its tray and dumped the potato/swede/carrot choppings into tray.. letting the rest of the fatty stuff soak into them. and then lathed the pork with the liquid at times.. which was very nice..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

NonSenCe,

...........pictures or it didn't happen. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

NonSenCe said:


> came in to check this thread.. runs away in fear.. salads! they are talking about calories and salads aaarrrgggg.. panic mode!



I'm drinking nearly a liter of craft beer for dessert, no worries..


----------



## nbp

bshanahan14rulz said:


> There's just something so satisfying about "eating" something that resembles crunchy water!




Best thing I've read on CPF in days, LOL! 

Mostly because it's so true!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was fried fish, white beans and pasta shells and cheese. Homemade Dutch vanilla pudding for dessert. (View post 1055)


----------



## Solid Lifters

Apple with Jif Whip peanut butter for brunch. Dinner was homemade burritos. Didn't slow cook a chuck steak or a pork butt, but I bought some ready made Mexican pork roast. Horrible stuff. Gelatinous mushy mess. It's the last time I do that.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Mondo sandwich for brunch.





Spaghetti and Italian Sausage Meatballs Dinner with Garlic Toast.


----------



## NonSenCe

today i have mostly been eating: lasagne. plus the apples i picked out of the trees.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fried Spaghetti


----------



## ledmitter_nli

If there's one fried food I can devour it's fried spaghetti. In pan with the meat sauce's natural oils. I like mine a little drier than pictured above.


----------



## Solid Lifters

I like it 'greasy' style. With a lot of artery clogging margarine.


----------



## NonSenCe

my spaghetti never lasts till fried.. (i understand you fry it after it is cooked.. and when it is cooked.. its eatable.. and then soon its gone into my belly) of all pasta dishes, i have only fried the leftover macaroni casserole (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Macaroni_casserole) thats two days old. one day old one can eat just by heating it up in microwave.. but two days then i already need different flavor and fry it.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight was fried fish, white beans and pasta shells and cheese. Hangar 24 Orange Wheat pint to quench my thirst.


----------



## StarHalo

Way to go with the local craft; I still haven't tried a Hangar 24 yet, waiting for them to release the Local Fields Gourdgeous fall seasonal, their highest-rated bottled brew, and one of the highest-rated pumpkin/spiced beers in existence..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Way to go with the local craft; I still haven't tried a Hangar 24 yet, waiting for them to release the Local Fields Gourdgeous fall seasonal, their highest-rated bottled brew, and one of the highest-rated pumpkin/spiced beers in existence..


Stater Bros. has it on sale for $15.99 a 12 pack. So, it's a good time to try it.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Stater Bros. has it on sale for $15.99 a 12 pack. So, it's a good time to try it.



But see, that's the catch; when you browse the serious bottle shops, there's always something better just a little ways down the shelf.. I can get Sierra Nevada Pale Ale or Torpedo at $13.99 for 12, and being a Double India Pale Ale guy, the Hanger 24 offering is tempting, but not when the much more highly rated Lagunitas Hop Stoopid or Bear Republic Cafe Racer are cheaper or the same price [respectively]. 

I got a sixer of my sigline go-to for $10 last night, bottle date is seven days ago - so much grapefruit and hops when it's roughly tap age! And Port Brewing just did a release of their rare Hop 15, fifteen kinds of hops in one bottle at 10% ABV, had to get one of those..


----------



## Solid Lifters

I want to try Bear Republic, but don't know where to find it. 

Sorry, forgot to snap a picture before I took a snap of food. 

Smoked some very spicy hot links, some ABT's, with some baked beans and potato salad. More Hangar 24 Orange Wheat to wash it down. Ben & Jerry's Red Velvet Cake ice cream for dessert.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> I want to try Bear Republic, but don't know where to find it.



Over on the East side of the IE, BevMo in Redlands has the full compliment of Bear Republic offerings; would recommend Racer 5 over Cafe depending on which has the fresher bottling date.


----------



## Solid Lifters

A little too far to go buy beer, but might get some if I go to Oktoberfest there in the upcoming weeks. 

Leftovers. Smoked Red Hots sausage in bun topped with melted cheddar cheese, two ABT's and potato salad. Hangar 24 Orange Wheat pint and the rest of B&J's Red Velvet Cake ice cream.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> A little too far to go buy beer, but might get some if I go to Oktoberfest there in the upcoming weeks.



They also have a large Germany beer section which includes actual Oktoberfest Marzens, if you're interested in the real deal :thumbsup:


----------



## Meganoggin

Here's a propper Austrian marzen beer, this is why I go back year after year. Booked for skiing in February!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Here's the typical salad I make almost every day for my wife and myself. Lettuce under everything, followed by celery, tomato, cucumber, green pepper, radish, green onion, a few grapes, and for mine on the left some grated parmesan plus today some real bacon. Just realized I forgot to put green olives on mine.





Geoff


----------



## Solid Lifters

Look at post 1088.


----------



## guiri

Contents removed

We don't pause the thread for commercial announcements - Empath


----------



## NonSenCe

just thought that you have started an hunger strike.  -today i have mostly been eating chiken fillets, fried eggs and spaghetti. and then i have been fiddling with my new throwing tomahawk. (cheap cold steel norse-hawk, got refunds in store so i traded those to it. i will be modifying it during winter and hopefully begin throwing it more next spring. i only tried it few times, just until i got it to stick on apple tree.)


----------



## guiri

You *******s didn't care enough about me to email me. I'm so depressed now...

Quit trying to kill the poor trees and just cut you a few big slices of some old logs and put up to throw at. Also sticks better because of the lack of bark.

I used to throw the small (regular) axes/hatchets. Use to work great. I wish I had somewhere here to throw but most of the time, my yard is full of mosquitoes and I don't have enough room inside to do it


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight was Beef Burger Patty with Cheddar, Whipped Potatoes and Chili. Hangar 24 Orange Wheat beer to quench my thirst. 


Beef Burger Patty Dinner






Hangar 24 Orange Wheat Beer


----------



## guiri

More mouth watering stuff


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Been looking for a good chili. Nothing good ever comes in a can where Chili is concerned. And without the beans.


----------



## guiri

Gotta be honest, I like the chili's at Wendy's

Well, most of the time anyway


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

^wendy's chili! mmmm. I don't know what the magic packet is, but Get me a bowl of chili and two of those magic packets and I'm set!

Although one time I got sick off of it. Don't know how you get sick off of something that is cooked for a day... All fast food in that area is bad, though.

Hmm, I need to clean out the slow cooker, is getting to be soup, stew, and chili season.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ledmitter_nli said:


> Been looking for a good chili. Nothing good ever comes in a can where Chili is concerned. And without the beans.



My wife's Italian Brother-in-law made chili without beans once. It was some of the most wonderful food I've ever eaten. It had four or five types of meat, which he cooked for about six hours.......he won't give me the recipe, but he did give it to my mother with a promise from her she wouldn't share it with me. People are funny. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

StarHalo salad: Seer a can of chicken in olive oil and seasoning, put it on salad with 15-calorie dressing, drizzle with cheddar. 360 calories, 40 grams protein, zero carbs/sugars.


----------



## guiri

Well, whatever they do I like/d it. Haven't eaten it for awhile though. They kept messing it up
and I got tired of it. Used to love it.


----------



## NonSenCe

today i have mostly been eating macaroni casserole. and mandarines. (breakfast was dark rye bread, sliced half and one side covered with butter and other with liver pate.. actually i had two of them  )


----------



## guiri

Wouldn't pate go better with lighter bread?

Damn, I miss eating the hell out of some fruit


----------



## NonSenCe

i personally do prefer the stark flavor of the finnish rye bread over whiter bread when eating liverpate. the pate flavor overpowers the wheat bread baguette so easily. sometimes its all you want and need, but most often i have rye.


----------



## StarHalo

Thar be whales here..


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Thar be whales here..



Whales?


----------



## guiri

Do you put butter on first or just pate?


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Whales?



A "whale" is a rare beer that has enough demand that you can barter it, usually for other whales. The six-day-old pictured bottle was only available by a secret reserve list, you won't see it on a store shelf. Gotta say it's better than the salad I posted :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

Interesting, never heard about swapping beers


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> A "whale" is a rare beer that has enough demand that you can barter it, usually for other whales. The six-day-old pictured bottle was only available by a secret reserve list, you won't see it on a store shelf. Gotta say it's better than the salad I posted :thumbsup:



Perhaps a picture, when you've pored it in a glass? 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Interesting, never heard about swapping beers



Yeah, there are many breweries nationwide that have very limited distribution areas, so the only way to get their products is via shipping; it makes sense to just trade some of your own regional hard-to-get stuff with someone elsewhere who has something not available to you. Now if only I could afford the shipping..



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps a picture, when you've pored it in a glass?



lol, you gotta be faster than that when it comes to fresh beer, that bottle was empty shortly after I took the picture  Enjoy By is just above average visually, I'll do a pic of some of the prettier brews sometime; winter is coming so there'll be some stouts in there, those are often very nice to look at..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fish Friday. Last of the Hangar 24 Orange Wheat. Store didn't have any this morning.


----------



## StarHalo

The story and instructions for how Ernest Hemingway preferred his hamburger prepared.


----------



## Solid Lifters

After a late brunch, late dinner than normal was Homemade Orange Chicken.


----------



## Solid Lifters

So much for eating light this weekend. At least I did have a salad for brunch this morning. 


Petrilli's Specialty Pizza with Black Olives






Petrilli's Specialty Pizza with Black Olives - One slice from small pizza






Petrilli's Specialty Pizza with Black Olives - Once slice from small pizza closeup shot


----------



## Solid Lifters

Leftovers.


----------



## StarHalo

Cheat day - Starbucks Venti Mocha Frappucino with vanilla and an added shot, and a fresh apple fritter. A highly recommended combo to get what is normally your daily caloric intake in one sitting..

Useless trivia: The mom-and-pop donut shop I frequent is the former site of an arcade called Space Station 7, where the first perfect game of Pac-Man was played.

Edit: Dinner was Wendy's Double Pretzel Bacon Cheeseburger with large fry/Coke, another daily count in a sitting.

Dessert was a third of a Dutch Apple Pie with a half quart of chocolate milk, one more daily count.


----------



## nbp

Sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> Sounds like a great day to me!



Gotta love cheat days, it'll be over three days before I match the amount I ate in that handful of hours..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch today. French Roll Mondo Sammich: Mayo, Mustard, Tomato, Lettuce, Pickle, Turkey, Ham, Mozzarella Cheese.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hey Solid,

When are you going to stop eating the rabbit food (head lettuce :eeew and try some red leaf? 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Red leaf is horrible. I'd rather put spinach, and I have, on my sammich.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sammich?! That bad boy is a manwich. Dagwood Bumstead would be envious. 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Yeah, it's no wonder I didn't have dinner yesterday. LOL

Brunch was Roast Beef and Potato Salad






Dinner was Panda Express. 


Panda Express Beijing Beef






Panda Express Beijing Beef with added Soy Sauce and Chili Sauce






Little Booger couldn't finish his Mushroom Chicken because he didn't care for it. So, half way we switched dinners. 


Panda Exress Mushroom Chicken


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

After the switch, how did you know who got which fortune cookie? :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> After the switch, how did you know who got which fortune cookie? :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance



He had both. I'm not a big fan of fortune cookies since then no longer come with a 'fortune' inside. 

BTW, I just watched the movie Being There for the first time. Now I know where your user name comes from. LOL TUP

Oh, and just had a snack of some cheese crackers and this AMAZING stuff!!!

Hangar 24 Chocolate Porter


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

They no longer come with a "fortune" inside?! 

Did you enjoy the film,, understand the ending?

~ Chance


----------



## Flying Turtle

Since I talked about the sandwich way back in this thread, I figured it was time to show a pic. Liverwurst on rye. With mayo, Dijon, onions, pepper, and some just picked buttercrunch lettuce.





Geoff


----------



## NonSenCe

btw, when i talk about rye bread i mean the real dark type. google: ruisleipa. for images of them. (im off to get some "ruispalat", butter them up and put some smoked ham chunks inside.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> They no longer come with a "fortune" inside?!
> 
> Did you enjoy the film,, understand the ending?
> 
> ~ Chance



That he was just a gardener? Yeah, I got that part of it. 

BTW, the fortune cookies did have fortunes in them. I guess I got gypped the last few times. 

Haven't had anything to eat, yet. Maybe some french dip sammies and potato salad for dinner. Hmmmm...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No, that he walked on water during the closing scene. 

Good news concerning the cookies. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> \Oh, and just had a snack of some cheese crackers and this AMAZING stuff!!!



If you like coffee at all, check out the aforementioned Ballast Point Victory at Sea porter, that chocolate porter is a West Coast institution. And grab some dark chocolate to go with it; keep it semi-local with Ghirardelli's 72% squares..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> No, that he walked on water during the closing scene.
> 
> Good news concerning the cookies. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance



I noticed it but just thought he was walking on something like a branch or tree trunk or something. I really didn't think that he was Jesus.

Bratwurst, Grilled Cabbage and Onions with Mashed Potatoes and Sausage Gravy





Ballast Point brew looks intriguing. Thanks for the tip, *Star*. TUP


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo, CPF resident expert on the three C's. Cars, Coffee, and Cheers* :thumbsup:

* Beer

~ Chance

Edit, I've watched Being There three times but I still don't think I understand the writers meaning.....however, I am sure of one thing, Chauncey wasn't Jesus. :laughing:


----------



## Solid Lifters

French Dip Roast Beef Sandwich with Potato Salad


----------



## Solid Lifters

Menudo and a red pork burrito. 






Menudo






Red Pork Burrito






Red Pork Burrito Folded


----------



## guiri

I swear guys, this is true porn!

A buddy of mine was cooking some of the deer meat I bought some time ago to use in my pressure cooker
and he was supposed to bring it today and...nothing. Haven't heard from the SOB!



I may have to hurt him to teach him a lesson...this is not good. You let them get away with one
thing and it becomes a habit....this has to be nipped in the bud.


----------



## NonSenCe

yes. do it before you get too weak from not having the deer for dinner!


----------



## Solid Lifters

:twothumbs

Brunch today was:


Soy Chorizo, Egg and Cheese Breakfast Burrito







Soy Chorizo, Egg and Cheese Breakfast Burrito with more Soy Chorizo and Eggs topped with Mad Anthony's Hot Sauce






Soy Chorizo, Egg and Cheese Breakfast Burrito Closeup


----------



## StarHalo

Gotta get some crushed red pepper for that chorizo; I buy the big 10 oz container at Costco for ~$3, it sees a lot of use..


----------



## Solid Lifters

I'll stick with Mad Anthony's Hot Sauce! So bloody fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> yes. do it before you get too weak from not having the deer for dinner!



Nonsence, he's getting his a$$ beaten anyway.

Here's the thing. This *******'s been talking about what he's going to do to it, all the good stuff he's going to put in it 
and so on for two days.
He was supposed to have brought it yesterday and he never showed up.

Today this moron calls me and I asked what happened. "Well, I had to go and help Willy with something"
So, you couldn't call?
"Well, I was there helping him till 9pm"
So, Willy doesn't have a phone?
"I didn't think of it"

That's when I hung up on him...

The more people I get to know, the more I like my dogs 

I DO NOT do this to people. Why the hell does everyone do it to me and they are particularly bad down here in NC


----------



## guiri

I forgot. I got some pork skins with the fat on from a Mexican place today and while I was there, I corrected their spelling on one 
of their signs on the FRONT of the store (in Spanish).
My work here is done!

I will post pictures...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Very late dinner tonight. 


Hangar 24 Alt-Bier Ale and a Braunschweiger Sammich with Monterey Jack Cheese Big Cheez-It.


Hangar 24 Alt-Bier Ale






Braunschweiger Sandwich with Monterey Jack Cheese Big Cheez-It






Braunschweiger Sandwich Closeup


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah. people whom make plans and timetables and then do not keep them annoy me too. esp the ones that forget to inform the other parties involved. (one reason why i do avoid making any real timetables or plans as i know i might end up doing something else, forget it or simply change my mind about it. i dont want people making time or shuffling their timetables in advance if i am not 99-100% sure i will be there on time.) ..today had fries +double pattie double cheese backon burger from hamburger diner, was good, 400grams of beefpatties filled me right up. (didnt have space for milkshake, wanted one but i would of made me feel too sick to drive home) mostly no space because it was my "breakfast".


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Was it a Big Kahuna Burger, from that Hawaiian burger joint? I hear they got some tasty burgers. The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Was it a Big Kahuna Burger, from that Hawaiian burger joint? I hear they got some tasty burgers. The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.



At least their milkshakes aren't five dollars..


----------



## NonSenCe

nope. dont have any of those here. (northern europe) it was called.. ready for this.. American Diner! hah. kinda trying to have a cliche classic 60s american diner look. (neon signs, vinyl seats and benches in booths, stainless or coca cola napkin dispensers etc) ...and hahahaha.. of course they have 5 dollar milkshakes there! its a "specialiced restaurant" and it is expensive here in general too. their milkshake was 5.90euros.. thats about 7dollars to you guys. if i had space i would of taken one anyway but i was stuffed. (the burgerwith fries was about 19euros /23dollars.).......today i have mostly been eating blackpudding/bloodsausages with italian style ciabatta bread at home.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Nasi Goreng Special


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a Red Hots Smoked Sausage with Mustard and Cheese. Side of Potato Salad and Cheese Crackers.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Nasi Goreng Leftovers


----------



## nbp

That looks like something I would definitely eat. You can put a fried egg on anything, really.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

bought a pack of these a few weeks ago: 
http://www.johnsonville.com/products/hot-links/image/smokedBeefHotLinks.jpg

Nuked one in the microwave for a quick snack. This thing's made of grease, mostly. And very spicy, delicious grease at that! 

My Nissin Chow Mein tastes have changed, there's a new flavor, spicy beef teriyaki, that is pretty good. Haven't been able to find Spicy Thai flavor anymore :-(

+1 on fried egg! Something's missing...Fried egg! This tastes weird.... Fried egg! Many a ramen have been fancied up by simply adding egg.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was two small carnitas burritos with a side of tortilla chips and hot bean dip.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Where do you buy soy chorizo? I need to try that out.


----------



## Solid Lifters

ledmitter_nli said:


> Where do you buy soy chorizo? I need to try that out.


Stater Bros. They had it on sale last week for $.99 each. Bought a couple of them. Not as tasty as the beef, but it's pretty damn good and a lot less fat and calories.

Nasig Goreng Special Leftovers






Chocolate Pudding with Whipped Cream


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Stater Bros.



If you look closely at their cheap store-brand coffee, the label clearly says "100% Arabica" - it's the expensive kind of coffee at the generic store price. The giant three pound container gets you bagged-stuff quality joe for $3.30/lb, about a quarter of the price of Starbucks'.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo. The man knows his coffee.

~ C.G.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Smoked Pork Loin Chops with Carrots, Whipped Potatoes and Gravy







Sugar Free Chocolate Pudding with Whipped Cream


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fish Friday: The usual. Fish, white beans and pasta shells and cheese. But, got to try a new beer, today. They finally had the Autumn Brewmaster's 12 pack from Blue Moon. With dinner, I had this one:


Blue Moon Caramel Apple Spiced Ale


----------



## Solid Lifters

Blue Moon Short Straw Farmhouse Red Ale






Steak, Potatoes and Green Beans


----------



## Solid Lifters

Blue Moon Rounder






Blue Moon Rounder








Steak, Potatoes and Peas


----------



## Solid Lifters

Leftovers night. Beef with Beef Chorizo patty topped with cheese and sides of peas, potatoes, pasta shells and cheese.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Solid Lifters said:


> But, got to try a new beer, today. They finally had the Autumn Brewmaster's 12 pack from Blue Moon.


I picked up one of these too, quite tasty.


----------



## NonSenCe

hey solid.. wondering why you always have shell kind of pasta? is it you preference or is it just cheap or easily available? heh.. im just jealous, looked for shellpasta in two stores i frequently go to and all they had was tri-color type (red, green, normal) looking shells and didnt want that. i want the plain normal kind if im going to get some. -today i have mostly been eating cabbage stew again.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Soy Chorizo and Egg with Cheese Burritos






Soy Chorizo and Egg with Cheese Burrito Closeup


----------



## Solid Lifters

NonSenCe said:


> hey solid.. wondering why you always have shell kind of pasta? is it you preference or is it just cheap or easily available? heh.. im just jealous, looked for shellpasta in two stores i frequently go to and all they had was tri-color type (red, green, normal) looking shells and didnt want that. i want the plain normal kind if im going to get some. -today i have mostly been eating cabbage stew again.



It's the boys. They like Velveeta Pasta Shells and Cheese. I've made homemade, so much better, but they don't like it. So, whatever.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

I have to go to Trader Joe's for soy chorizo. WholeFoods Market doesn't carry them.


----------



## NonSenCe

okay then. there is a good reason then . -today: Lidl bakery baguette, butter (duh of course), smoked ham, boiled egg, fresh cucumber. dinner will be homemade meatballs (gotta try the "new" kenwood foodmixer), tagliatelle pasta (as i found a pack that is going old by xmas), maybe will do somekind of creamsauce for the meatballs too.


----------



## Meganoggin

Hey, Nonsence Lidl is my new favourite store. Here they have the best quality fresh vegetables and cheap too!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fast food! Bleah!!! I feel so sick right now! How people can eat this stuff on a regular basis, I'll never know! Never again. But, I heard so many great things about this burger from friends saying it's the best burger they've had. Hah! IN 'N' Out is still a lot better than this! Plus, that place doesn't make me feel sick!

Wendy's Pretzel Bacon Double Cheeseburger with extra Cheddar Cheese and Large Fries






Wendy's Pretzel Bacon Double Cheeseburger with extra Cheddar Cheese






Wendy's Pretzel Bacon Double Cheeseburger Closeup


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Fast food! Bleah!!!



*point* You gonna eat the rest of that?


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Fast food! Bleah!!! I feel so sick right now! How people can eat this stuff on a regular basis, I'll never know! Never again. But, I heard so many great things about this burger from friends saying it's the best burger they've had. Hah! IN 'N' Out is still a lot better than this! Plus, that place doesn't make me feel sick!
> 
> Wendy's Pretzel Bacon Double Cheeseburger with extra Cheddar Cheese and Large Fries
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy's Pretzel Bacon Double Cheeseburger with extra Cheddar Cheese
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy's Pretzel Bacon Double Cheeseburger Closeup



Let me guess, you didn't ask them 
to cook it fresh and you only had ONE piece of meat on it, right?

Hmmm, that DOES look like a double though.

Mind you, I eat triples, fresh cooked (otherwise it's pre-cooked) and it's the perfect ratio of burger and bread.


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> *point* You gonna eat the rest of that?


I did eat the rest of it. That's why I feel so sick. LOL



guiri said:


> Let me guess, you didn't ask them
> to cook it fresh and you only had ONE piece of meat on it, right?



No, they made it to order. But, this fast food is loaded with salt, sugar and chemicals that prevent it from spoiling. But, for a FF burger, it's OK if you like FF on a regular basis. I, however, do not eat FF. 



> Hmmm, that DOES look like a double though.


It is. Hence the word 'Double' in my description. 



> Mind you, I eat triples, fresh cooked (otherwise it's pre-cooked) and it's the perfect ratio of burger and bread.


There's no way I'm eating a triple! FF is bad enough, but to load up on all that fat, salt and cholesterol? No thanks.


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> I did eat the rest of it. That's why I feel so sick. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> No, they made it to order. But, this fast food is loaded with salt, sugar and chemicals that prevent it from spoiling. But, for a FF burger, it's OK if you like FF on a regular basis. I, however, do not eat FF.
> 
> 
> It is. Hence the word 'Double' in my description.
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm eating a triple! FF is bad enough, but to load up on all that fat, salt and cholesterol? No thanks.




I was supposed to READ something? Dude, I was too busy looking at the pictures


----------



## Solid Lifters

:lol:

Yeah, the pics can be distracting.


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> :lol:
> 
> Yeah, the pics can be distracting.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solid Lifters said:


> I did eat the rest of it. That's why I feel so sick. LOL
> 
> No, they made it to order. But, this fast food is loaded with salt, sugar and chemicals that prevent it from spoiling. But, for a FF burger, it's OK if you like FF on a regular basis. I, however, do not eat FF.
> 
> There's no way I'm eating a triple! FF is bad enough, but to load up on all that fat, salt and cholesterol? No thanks.



Mmmmm, that's a tasty burger! What's in it?
Wendy's Pretzel Bacon Double Cheeseburger with extra Cheddar Cheese 

From wendys.com:
1,000 Calories 
530 Calories from fat 
Total fat 58 grams 
Saturated fat 26 grams 
Cholesterol 210mg 
Sodium 1,520mg 
Sugar 7 grams

Make it a triple

1,240 Calories
670 Calories from fat
Total fat 74 grams
Saturated fat 33 grams
Cholesterol 280mg
Sodium 1,810mg
Sugar 7 grams

Some really interesting things happen when you take fat, salt, and sugar, mix them together, and then heat them up. 


> Scientists have discovered that the combination of fat with salt and sugar has a powerful "neurochemical" effect on the brain, causing it to release natural opioids called beta endorphins that are similar to drugs like heroin and morphine.
> - Eating for Life
> Bill Phillips



Just saying,

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

That's not something I ever plan to do again. Those numbers are just shocking. 


Dinner was beef ragu rigatoni. Roast beef, mushrooms, beef ragu, red pepper flakes, salt, pepper and rigatoni noodles. 


Beef Ragu Rigatoni


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night was Elvira's Mexican Grill. Combo #3: Beef tamales, beef enchillada with beans and rice. Flan for dessert. Fantastic, freshly homemade Mexican food. 


Elvira's Combo #3






Elvira's Flan


----------



## guiri

That flan looks good


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> That flan looks good


The best flan I've ever had. They make it fresh. But, it was a bit too sweet for me and the GF. We're both not big flan eaters.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Beef Ragu Rigatoni Leftovers


----------



## nbp

I'm not crazy about flan either, but it's ok; more of a pastel de tres leches guy. Gotta love tamales though! MmMmM!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight was Beef and Beef Chorizo Burger Patty with Whipped Potatoes and Chili. Banana Pudding for dessert.


Beef Chorizo Burger Patty Dinner






Beef Chorizo Burger Patty






Banana Pudding


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was a leftover beef chorizo patty and whipped potatoes with kidney beans. Leftover banana pudding for dessert. Actually only had the one potato pancake and half the kidney beans. Big Booger didn't want to eat dinner so there's a beef chorizo patty left over. I'll have that myself tomorrow for dinner. Fish Friday is official cancelled. 

Beef Chorizo Patty Dinner


----------



## StarHalo

Five little boxes of Milk Duds, four little packs of Whoppers, a couple mini Hershey's Cookies n' Cremes, a few a Hershey's Nuggets..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Somebody decided to spill all the leftover kidney beans on the floor, so I had the leftovers I didn't eat yesterday with white beans.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fried Tilapia, White Beans and Mac 'N' Cheese with Pumpkin Ice Cream for dessert.

Fried Tilapia





Pumpkin Ice Cream


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I had the very best Bacon Lettuce and Tomato sandwich at the cafe in Victoria Park, London.

The picture really doesn't do it justice, but the bacon was not too salty, while being smoky and delicious. The tomatoes were red and golden in variety and complemented the bacon perfectly. The lettuce added just the right amount of crispness and the mayo was slightly garlic flavoured and brought the whole thing together. I normally do not like dry toast as I prefer butter to be spread, but this sandwich made me think again, so perfect was its recipe. 






Very good fare from a little independent cafe in a popular park. The Royal park cafe's could learn a thing or two about produce and customer satisfaction from this place.

A nice place to cycle to along the canal tow path; which brings me to my next port of call.

It takes me twenty four miles along the Grand Union Canal to reach the banks of the Thames in London, and I always try and stop at the French Cafe at Strand on the Green (Cafe Rouge). A glass or two of unsweetened Citron Presse and a delightful Cheese souffle (Clara Oswin, eat your heart out!)






I actually can't describe the sheer joy each mouthful of this dish afforded me, suffice it to say that on tasting the first I wondered how on Earth I had reached my venerable age without posessing the knowhow to prepare such a feast. The cheese was dominant but mellow, the bean and pepper salad dressed to within an inch of its life and a perfect accompaniment to the former. 

Summer afternoons don't get much better than this. Nice to reflect on this now the wind and rain howl outside as I type.

Happy November peeps!


----------



## guiri

Holy crap that looks good!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night was beef stew and buttermilk biscuits with a frosted mug of beer.

Beef Stew





Blue Moon Rounder Belgian-Style Pale


----------



## guiri

Stew is much healthier looking than the one my neighbor makes


----------



## Nyctophiliac

guiri said:


> Stew is much healthier looking than the one my neighbor makes




Seconded. I.E. a handsome and tasty stew to be sure.

The biscuits look great as well.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

My cheap hack is to just pour some half and half in there, but I like the watery broth in stew. You can make a roux on the side and slowly temper it and stir it back into the stew, I think that should thicken up the broth a bit. This is just me spouting off crap I heard on food television show.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

bshanahan14rulz said:


> My cheap hack is to just pour some half and half in there, but I like the watery broth in stew. You can make a roux on the side and slowly temper it and stir it back into the stew, I think that should thicken up the broth a bit. This is just me spouting off crap I heard on food television show.




I normally flour the meat before I brown it in the pan, then add the stock, beer or wine, onions, celery and the root veg. The longer it cooks, the better it is IMHO. After two hours the potatoes have practically gone and they and the flour have thickened up the sauce considerably. The mushrooms I tend to add about a half hour before serving as they dissolve quicker than the root veg. Then I serve the stew with extra cooked potatoes, either boiled or mashed works for me. And occasionally with suet dumplings in the stew, flavoured with a handful of herbs. (My Mum makes the best suet dumplings).

I must try baking some biscuits - not something you find over here in the UK. I imagine they're similar to the topping on a 'Cobbler' type dish??


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Nyctophiliac said:


> Seconded. I.E. a handsome and tasty stew to be sure.
> 
> The biscuits look great as well.



Beef stew with Korean kimchi FTW


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I go the Pilsbury Poppin'Fresh canned dough route. turn on toaster oven, pop can open, plop them blobs on the tray, and a bit later, biscuit shaped bready things!

all this talk of stew. I can't wait to try some of those tips, nycto, I always just went the lazy route of just throw it all in the pot raw, add water, turn on in the morning, eat for dinner. Browning the meat, does this just make it taste more complex? I feel thsi is probably an important step I'm skipping!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a pastrami sandwich on rye with mustard and a side of potato salad.

Pastrami on Rye with Mustard


----------



## Nyctophiliac

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I go the Pilsbury Poppin'Fresh canned dough route. turn on toaster oven, pop can open, plop them blobs on the tray, and a bit later, biscuit shaped bready things!
> 
> all this talk of stew. I can't wait to try some of those tips, nycto, I always just went the lazy route of just throw it all in the pot raw, add water, turn on in the morning, eat for dinner. Browning the meat, does this just make it taste more complex? I feel thsi is probably an important step I'm skipping!




If only I could get the ready made biscuit dough over here!

As to browning the meat, I've always done that, so I don't know what it is like without. It gives a bit of colour and texture to the meat and gets the juices flowing. I season along with the flour before the frying begins.

Today's lunch - Duck Rillette and cornichons with pea shoots. The toast was indescribably crunchy! From 'Caravan' a nice barn of a restaurant in Granary Sq, near King's Cross, London.






Didn't seem like much for lunch, but was very rich and soon filled me up, although I nearly choked when one of the cornichon shot it's pickling vinegar down my gullet!!!


----------



## Meganoggin

That looks beautiful, Lee!

I have been going full bore on the slow cooker since the weather has gone colder. Got a batch of beef stroganoff in there ready for tomorrow.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

'Tis the season to be chilly!!

Hearty fare will abound, by order.

What starchy thing will you have with it? Rice? (I hope it's better than the Stroganoff we had at Brooklands last year.)

Ah, now...that's an idea, 'Tis the season to make Chilli! Roll on the weekend.


----------



## Meganoggin

No starch to speak of. Just veggies - I'm still on the primal diet :wave:


----------



## guiri

Damn Nogg! I was on the previous page going "Gotta write Nogg and see how he is" and here you are.
Better quit hiding. 

How you been?


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> Damn Nogg! I was on the previous page going "Gotta write Nogg and see how he is" and here you are.
> Better quit hiding.
> 
> How you been?



Got to keep you guessing - "they seek him here, they seek him there..."

I have been really busy, got a new job so not really posting that much, but I am still watching my favourite threads. 

How are you doing? How's the motorcycle thing going?


----------



## guiri

The helmet hook is doing ok but it's my fault for not promoting it. I have been funky in the head and frankly, don't do $hit 

I have 60 models of led lights to go on the site and haven't put up more than 5 or so, Pretty pathetic.
It'll get there but slowly and again, my fault.
Hopefully got my first review coming in a bike magazine soon


----------



## Nyctophiliac

If its Wednesday, then it must be Home-made Cheeseburgers and chips (according to my Son anyway).

So I stepped up to the plate and we all ate hearty!!






I love home crinkle cut chips too!!

Father, Son, Daughter and Grandma all a bit heavier on Thursday!!!! But happy.


----------



## guiri

Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was chorizo burger patty with cheese, whipped potatoes covered with chili and a side of stuffing.


----------



## StarHalo

Nyctophiliac said:


> If its Wednesday, then it must be Home-made Cheeseburgers and chips (according to my Son anyway).
> 
> So I stepped up to the plate and we all ate hearty!!



That camera just captures the food in explicit detail, I'm reporting your post as pornography..


----------



## guiri

Pornographfood...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was an onion bagel with jalapeno cream cheese. New cream cheese that I hope never stops getting made becuase it was AWESOME!

Dinner was, yep, Fish Friday, fried tilapia, white beans, whippped potatoes and stuffing leftovers.

Fried Tilapia Dinner





Hangar 24 Oktoberfest


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was Pub Grub. Aussie Meat Pie, Mash with Gravy and Mushy Peas. Two Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA beers.






Sorry, forgot to take pics. Got that one on the internet.


Breakfast/Brunch just now was Sandra's and Lolita's Tamales. One beef and one pork, both with red sauce.


----------



## guiri

How are the tamales? I just to eat some local ones till they start being lax with the pork and put a bunch of fat in there which grosses me out.


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> How are the tamales? I just to eat some local ones till they start being lax with the pork and put a bunch of fat in there which grosses me out.


They were great, but they were very moist. Too moist for me. I like my tamales very dry and enjoy them with a love of hot sauce! 

Dinner was a Pastrami Dinner and clearing out the fridge: Pastrami sammich, fries, mash with stuffing and chocolate browning for dessert.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was a pulled pork french roll sandwich with a side of more pulled pork. Blue Moon Gingerbread Spiced Ale and a brownie for dessert. 








Blue Moon Gingerbread Spiced Ale


----------



## guiri

How did you know it was a French roll? Did you talk to it and if so, are you qualified to judge if it indeed spoke French and not some damn creole version?
We need to be accurate here...


----------



## Meganoggin

Accuracy is very important to me


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> How did you know it was a French roll? Did you talk to it and if so, are you qualified to judge if it indeed spoke French and not some damn creole version?
> We need to be accurate here...


It was acting like a snooty turd-monkey and drank all my wine! It's french. 

Home in bed with a bad flu. Sore muscles, sore throat, sore glands and sore kidneys with high temps, congestion and yet I feel like I'm freezing to death! I hate the flu!!!


So, I just had a peanut butter and cheese sandwich with hot chicken noodle soup and cheese crackers. My go-to flu meal! 









Funny thing, I'm watching reruns of Emergency! That was the show that was on when I was home sick with the flu when I was just a little kid in the late 70's. Feel so weird, right now! Time warp!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was bbq smoked pork burrito with chile verde and jalapeno refried beans.

Brunch just now was the same as yesterday. Chicken noodle soup, peanut butter and cheese sammich with Big Cheez-It crackers.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I like the look of the soup and crackers, but I can't get my head around cheese slices in bread with peanut butter?

I must try before passing judgement, can you tell me if there's anything else in the roll, butter, sliced veg, is it heated/grilled to melt the cheese.

I'm reminded of the Twilight Zone episode where the little boy forces everyone to eat his favourite food, hamburgers and peanut butter (Yes, I tried it and no I won't be doing that again).

Hope the flu is not treating you too badly.

BTW - where is the Inland Empire??


----------



## StarHalo

Nyctophiliac said:


> BTW - where is the Inland Empire??



I'm in the Inland Empire too, it's the region just to the East of Los Angeles extending ~100 miles; the entire area is uninterrupted suburban and commercial sprawl, you can drive on a given East-West street for hours and never see a field or empty space, just nonstop shops and houses.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Nyctophiliac said:


> I like the look of the soup and crackers, but I can't get my head around cheese slices in bread with peanut butter?
> 
> I must try before passing judgement, can you tell me if there's anything else in the roll, butter, sliced veg, is it heated/grilled to melt the cheese.


I've been eating peanut butter, jelly and cheese sandwiches since I was a little boy. I don't anymore, but do when I'm sick since that is what I always ate when I was sick. Tradition, I guess you can call it. I like jalapeno or pepper jelly, the best. And, I dunk the sandwich in the hot soup to melt the cheese and make the peanut butter nice and gooey. 





> I'm reminded of the Twilight Zone episode where the little boy forces everyone to eat his favourite food, hamburgers and peanut butter (Yes, I tried it and no I won't be doing that again).



They're called Goober Burgers and I love them! One of my favorites is from place here in SoCal called Slater's 50/50. It's called the Peanut Butter Jealousy Burger. So awesome! 









> BTW - where is the Inland Empire??


It's 40 miles East of Los Angeles and extends for about 70-80 miles East. Basically, San Bernardino County here in SoCal. The largest county in the world, so I've been told. Also known as The 909 which is the telephone area code for the IE. 



Burritos again tonight. Pork with chilie verde. Pint of beer.


----------



## guiri

Gooberburger...hell yeah!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fish Friday continues: Fried tilapia, white beans and pasta shells and cheese. Half of a banana for dessert.


----------



## guiri

HALF of a banana? What? Are we on a diet?

Guys, the Portabella burger is back at Wendy's.
If you try it, make sure the burger is fresh cooked and add some extra mushrooms on it.
Of course, I always have a couple of extra patties with mushrooms on every pattie (patty?) but that's me.


----------



## guiri

Click next to see the rest guys


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was three tamales. Two green chile and cheese and one red pork.






Sandra and Lolita's Green Chile and Cheese Tamale





Sandra and Lolita's Red Pork Tamale






Blue Moon Mountain Abbey Ale


----------



## guiri

Did you make the tamales?


----------



## Solid Lifters

No. The GF brought them. She picked them up at Sandra and Lolita's in East LA.


----------



## guiri

They look good. I used to eat that stuff here till the people that I was buying them from start putting all this
meat with nothing but fat in it. Grossed me out and I stopped. Too bad, it was good


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight was an old favorite...

Bacon, Beef and Cheddar Cheese Casserole


----------



## guiri

Ooo, diet food!


----------



## StarHalo

For those of you who aren't doing a family dinner/bachelors who can't cook; this deal from Target will get you your very own Thanksgiving banquet with no cooking skills required. Toss the bag in the oven, the sides microwave right in their containers, boom, dinner's ready.


----------



## guiri

Have you tried it before? Those bags really do a good job on stuff like chickens and so on.

Anyone ever do deep fried turkey? We used to, awesome stuff till my wife started experimenting with cheapo 
turkey's and peanut oil n' $hit.

Had to divorce her. You don't mess with a fat mans food. I'm just sayin'


----------



## StarHalo

Had a bagged turkey a few Thanksgivings ago, was better than the plain homemade variety thanks to all the herbs and such they throw in there. And we have those Country Crock sides all the time, restaurant-quality stuff in five minutes, you can let the kids make it..


----------



## guiri

Time to try a deep fried turkey then. Awesome stuff


----------



## Solid Lifters

I'll only smoke my turkey, from here on out. But, only if it's not raining. 

Dinner was banana pancakes and sausage patties.


----------



## guiri

Hot damn those pancakes look good.

I went to IHOP wednesday to try that crepe stack they advertise but it was
nothing like what they showed and it was precooked and served like a cake
where you cut a slice out.

I think that's $hitty to show it like that and then be so different when you go 
to buy it


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> I went to IHOP wednesday



You try the Cinn-A-Stack pancakes yet? It's like a lump of sugar with some pancakes in it, or if you could order pancakes at the county fair, pretty intense..


----------



## NonSenCe

havent forgotten you guys.. just been bit busy lately. that doesnt mean i havent been here drooling at pictures every few days.. just havent written anything. 

ok.. food talk. i really need to make my own pasta soon. i have seen parts of 5 cooking shows past 2 weeks and in 3 of them they made their pasta from scratch. iiii waaaant! hahah. i already asked around my friends if they would have a pasta machine that they have forgotten in back of their closet so i could either borrow/buy/get for free. but no luck yet. 

today: cream potato casserole and homemade meatballs from yesterday. plus cinnamon buns that just came out of the oven. 

bought used kenwood major food mixer for my dad while ago so i needed to try to use it. worked fine with meatball batter and on the bun dough too. made things easier.


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> You try the Cinn-A-Stack pancakes yet? It's like a lump of sugar with some pancakes in it, or if you could order pancakes at the county fair, pretty intense..



I don't do too sweet and besides, I was looking forward to getting a good crepe


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, that casserole sounds like something I would like 

Homemade pasta is da bomb but till then, just make sure you get some pasta with
lots of eggs in them


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was chicken noodle soup and a pastrami sandwich.






Dinner was fried talapia, white beans, potato pancakes and stuffing.


----------



## guiri

Yes, god forbid you wouldn't put crackers in the soup...


----------



## NonSenCe

most of the pasta recipes seems to suggest one medium sized egg for each 100g of flour and very precise amount "pinch" of salt. hahah. that really does not sound like its too complicated. the tough part likely is kneading it to be correct. 

and im not that fussy with my spaghetti.. i am used to eating "whatever" brands to fill myself. hah. so i am definately worried about actually having an good pasta (expensive or hand made etc) one day.. i might start craving for such every time. one of reasons why i have not yet traveled to Italy.. i worry that i either am disappointed or be in too much awe when i try their pastas or pizzas.. i fear that the images in my head of their food are validated (and cant accept no worse after that) or crushed (if all the hype is just hype what is there to live for.. hahaha) 

and guiri: been funky in your head? something serious?


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> and guiri: been funky in your head? something serious?



I don't think so but thanks for asking. Too old, too much medicine that screws my mind up 

Nah, you need to get a GOOD pasta, you'll thank me for it.

Boil the pasta WITH some butter and lots of salt in the water. 

The pasta will get very tasty this way.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Crackers in soup is the most awesome food ever! 

Brunch was soup and pastrami sandwich. Yeah, I know...

Dinner was BBQ Smoked Pork Loin Chops with Carrots, Potato Pancakes and Stuffing. Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale for dessert.

BBQ Smoked Boneless Pork Loin Chop Dinner





Blue Moon Harvest Pumpkin Ale


----------



## NonSenCe

i do cook the pasta with oil or butter in the water.. and then most often, add a spoonful of butter when its done and drained.. like said i like butter better. but i generally do skip the big enough pot to cook it with. i just mix it more often and remove little a bit of starchy water out and add fresh in.


----------



## Solid Lifters

NonSenCe said:


> i do cook the pasta with oil or butter in the water.. and then most often, add a spoonful of butter when its done and drained.. like said i like butter better. but i generally do skip the big enough pot to cook it with. i just mix it more often and remove little a bit of starchy water out and add fresh in.


Cooking pasta with oil is only good to keep the foam from boiling to the top. Adding butter or oil after cooking is bad, if you plan to add sauce. It prevents the sauce from sticking to the pasta. Also, always use a little bit of the starchy liquid to make your sauce. Salting the water is good, a large pinch or two is best. 

Brunch was a spinach salad and a few crackers with peanut butter. 


Pastrami Sandwich with Potato Salad and Pringles Pizza Stix.


----------



## Solid Lifters

I think my flu is coming back! Sore throat, congestion, gunky-watery-itchy eyes... Not fair!!! 

Brunch was Chicken Noodle Soup and Crackers with a Braunschweiger Sandwich.





Chicken Noodle Soup and Crackers





Braunschweiger Sandwich with Inglehoffer Mustard on Rye


----------



## guiri

Yeah, flu sucks. You feel all weak n' $hit.

Better than the stuff I had last week though 

When I was young, I could shake the flu in 3-4 days if I took care of it/myself


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I found some stuff called "Better than Boullion" and similar products at the store. Bought teh chicken flavor BtB brand, made simple broth for some noodles, that was some good chicken broth! It's like a paste that you dissolve in hot/boiling water. 

A bit like the broth in campbells chicken noodle soup, but richer feeling, and tastes more like chicken, rather than chicken flavored. Also gives a good, greasy feeling on your lips after eating.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was an old favorite...

Beef Kielbasa, Spinach and Cheddar Cheese Casserole





Beef Kielbasa, Spinach and Cheddar Cheese Casserole Closeup


----------



## guiri

bshanahan14rulz said:


> I found some stuff called "Better than Boullion" and similar products at the store. Bought teh chicken flavor BtB brand, made simple broth for some noodles, that was some good chicken broth! It's like a paste that you dissolve in hot/boiling water.
> 
> A bit like the broth in campbells chicken noodle soup, but richer feeling, and tastes more like chicken, rather than chicken flavored. Also gives a good, greasy feeling on your lips after eating.



Thanks for the tip


----------



## RoBeacon

Two eggs fried, sausage smothered with syrup, toast, hash browns, and a glass of cranberry.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guiri

Can't go wrong with fried eggs


----------



## nbp

Or sausage with syrup on it!

Nom nom nom.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Or sausage with syrup on it!
> 
> Nom nom nom.



Hmm, never had that...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was minestrone soup with crackers and a side of potato pancakes and stuffing. (I had to clear out the fridge so I can brine the turkeys I'm going to smoke on Thursday.)


Dinner is leftovers from yesterday.


Beef Kielbasa Spinach Cheddar Mac and Cheese Casserole


----------



## Solid Lifters

BBQ Smoked Turkey Breasts and Chickens are done! Meal pics soon to come! Hope you guys have some Thanksgiving Day meal pics to share! (For those celebrating Thanksgiving Day, that is.)


BBQ Smoked Chickens in Weber WSM Smoker






BBQ Smoked Turkey Breast in Weber WSM Smoker






BBQ Smoked Turkey Breast






BBQ Smoked Chickens


----------



## guiri

A buddy of mine cooked a good turkey and used my moms recipe for stuffing. Not store bought stuffing, made from scratch (Bulgarian) stuffing


----------



## Solid Lifters

Thanksgiving Day 2013 Dinner


----------



## RoBeacon

guiri said:


> Hmm, never had that...



You have e got to try it but make sure the sausage is drowned in the syrup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoBeacon

Those are some good looking birds Solidlifters!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoBeacon

I made some homemade cranberry sauce (AWESOME) and some snack stuff. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guiri

RoBeacon said:


> You have e got to try it but make sure the sausage is drowned in the syrup
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Something like eating watermelon with salt...


----------



## guiri

RoBeacon said:


> I made some homemade cranberry sauce (AWESOME) and some snack stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The cranberry sauce really looks yummy


----------



## RoBeacon

It was delicious I have never made it before and it came our great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guiri

You should have sent me some


----------



## Solid Lifters

RoBeacon said:


> Those are some good looking birds Solidlifters!


Thank you. 

Dinner Yesterday:


Ham Sandwich, Potato Salad, Pringles Pizza Stix and Pumpkin Pie






Dinner Tonight:


Smoked Turkey Sandwich, Minestrone Soup & Crackers






Pumpkin Pie


----------



## RoBeacon

Mmmm minestrone !!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

Solid lifters, fancy PMing me a recipe for that Chedder / beef cassorle, I live in the uk so we dont have quite as wide a selection of food as you guys over the pond do but still pretty good.

I must say though having viwed the last few pages, I have yet to see a lot of healthy food.

Seems everything if deep fried / covered in sweet stuff.... =( have you guys heard of a balanced diet? No offense ment.

Those some of the sandwiches look good, if I put that much filling in them my mum would kill me lol, one pastrami sandwich you guys have has enuf meat in it for like three in my family lol, but then again food is so expensive over here.

As for the cook in the bag turkey I did not even know they existed, is a lot of food in the states???

Not knocking you guys, it looks lovely the food, but er not great if your on a diet, I'm trying to loose weight, I think I got heavier just looking St this thread.....


----------



## RoBeacon

A large amount of is in the states are very in shape! (Round) hahaha we like to over indulge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Solid Lifters said:


> I've been eating peanut butter, jelly and cheese sandwiches since I was a little boy. I don't anymore, but do when I'm sick since that is what I always ate when I was sick. Tradition, I guess you can call it. I like jalapeno or pepper jelly, the best. And, I dunk the sandwich in the hot soup to melt the cheese and make the peanut butter nice and gooey.




I had to try one of your peanut butter and cheese sandwiches.

English Muffin, toasted. Lidl smooth peanut butter and a couple of slices of processed cheese.






Slightly grilled the cheese so it would add to the gooeyness of the sandwich (no sense in doing things by halves after all with this artery stopper), then pressed the two halves together.

Once pressed, they were reluctant to be parted:






And ate it. 

Not too bad, not sure what I was expecting. The Peanut Butter dominates from the off, then slowly the cheese taste lingers longer. Unique, a sandwich that starts sweet and ends up savoury. Suprisingly good. 

But I don't think I'll become a regular.

Next day I made some veggy Chilli for supper with Basmati rice and some Bath Olivers.






That's my sort of comfort food.






The kids won't eat Chilli, so I made some Pork and Chive Dim Sum and Spring rolls for them.







Ah, well, adventures in food continues.


----------



## nbp

AnthonyMcEwen said:


> Solid lifters, fancy PMing me a recipe for that Chedder / beef cassorle, I live in the uk so we dont have quite as wide a selection of food as you guys over the pond do but still pretty good. I must say though having viwed the last few pages, I have yet to see a lot of healthy food. Seems everything if deep fried / covered in sweet stuff.... =( have you guys heard of a balanced diet? No offense ment. Those some of the sandwiches look good, if I put that much filling in them my mum would kill me lol, one pastrami sandwich you guys have has enuf meat in it for like three in my family lol, but then again food is so expensive over here. As for the cook in the bag turkey I did not even know they existed, is a lot of food in the states??? Not knocking you guys, it looks lovely the food, but er not great if your on a diet, I'm trying to loose weight, I think I got heavier just looking St this thread.....




I don't think people would be too excited to see the salads and fruit and yogurt I eat for lunch every day so I only post the tasty (read: bad for me, lol) things.


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> I don't think people would be too excited to see the salads and fruit and yogurt I eat for lunch every day so I only post the tasty (read: bad for me, lol) things.


Tree'd. 

Nobody wants to see salads!!! (Which, I do eat a lot of, mind you. I only post the 'good stuff' here.)

Speaking of which, here is some more 'good stuff.' 

Been only eating dinner the last three days. Today is no different. With a meal like this, it's no wonder.


Thanksgiving Day Dinner Leftovers





@Nyctophiliac Thanks for trying it! Mind you, I ate those with a bit a preserves when I was younger. Now, I only eat them them I'm sick because that's what I always had when I was sick as a small boy.


----------



## AnthonyMcEwen2014

I like chese, and am OK but not keen on peanut butter, but together in a sandwich...

Each to there own but I feel a bit sick...blurhghs!!!

The rest looked good!

And when I say healthy I did not mean just sales ect but yhes I get the point.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Nothing all day but dinner again. Yep, the same...


----------



## RoBeacon

We had kabobs. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Turtle

Yesterday's dinner. Meat loaf, roasted veggies, carrot casserole, salad with plenty of grated romano/parmesan (my contribution), and iced tea. I decided to take the pic since it was so colorful. Wife thought I was nuts, though she has enjoyed the pics in this thread.





Geoff


----------



## RoBeacon

What kind of tea? it's not very dark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying Turtle

That "tea" is actually a mixture of "Lemon Zinger" herbal tea and lemonade. No actual tea involved. It's a favorite of my wife's, that's really pretty good.

Geoff


----------



## Solid Lifters

No brunch, just dinner.

I just hit the three weeks on my flu/cold. Just horrible. 


Minestrone Soup with a Ham & Cheese






Minestrone Soup and Crackers






Ham & Cheese Sandwich


----------



## NonSenCe

3rd week? go to doctor (again) and have them take your blood and test it. long lasting flu is bad news, infection of somekind is running amok there. (if by flu you really mean fever and aches  )

today mostly eaten: lasagne. breadwise: russian style meatwurst on buttered rye bread.


----------



## Solid Lifters

NonSenCe said:


> 3rd week? go to doctor (again) and have them take your blood and test it. long lasting flu is bad news, infection of somekind is running amok there. (if by flu you really mean fever and aches  )


Temps and aches, no. Coughing, sore throat, congestion and lots of phlegm, yes!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Final Thanksgiving Dinner Leftovers


----------



## Solid Lifters

Somebody didn't want chorizo-beef patty dinner with whipped potatoes and pasta shells and cheese leftovers. They wanted spaghetti! Fine by me... 


Spaghetti and Chorizo-Beef Meatballs Dinner


----------



## guiri

Nyctophiliac said:


> I had to try one of your peanut butter and cheese sandwiches.
> 
> English Muffin, toasted. Lidl smooth peanut butter and a couple of slices of processed cheese.
> 
> ightly grilled the cheese so it would add to the gooeyness of the sandwich (no sense in doing things by halves after all with this artery stopper), then pressed the two halves together.
> 
> Once pressed, they were reluctant to be parted:
> 
> 
> 
> And ate it.
> 
> Not too bad, not sure what I was expecting. The Peanut Butter dominates from the off, then slowly the cheese taste lingers longer. Unique, a sandwich that starts sweet and ends up savoury. Suprisingly good.
> 
> But I don't think I'll become a regular.
> 
> Next day I made some veggy Chilli for supper with Basmati rice and some Bath Olivers.
> 
> 
> 
> That's my sort of comfort food.
> 
> 
> 
> The kids won't eat Chilli, so I made some Pork and Chive Dim Sum and Spring rolls for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, well, adventures in food continues.



The dumplings look good as hell..


----------



## Meganoggin

Potstickers are great!


----------



## guiri

Not if they dont taste good which is the case at my local places


----------



## Nyctophiliac

The dumplings were pork and chive. Steamed for 12 minutes then tossed in a little sesame oil flavoured with ginger and shallow fried. Best served with some dark rice vinegar. Yumsk!

But back to the new pics.

Pub lunches have become very good indeed, especially at this one, 'The Anchor' at Dell Quay near Chichester. A hefty 'starter' of Seafood Platter.






Clockwise Devilled Whitebait, Spicy Crabcakes, Tempura King Prawns, Potted Smoked Mackerel accompanied by Bread, Tartar Sauce and Sweet Chilli Dip. Everything from the crusty bread to the Whitebait was superb, but the Smoked Mackerel potted in butter (top right) was the star.

The view across Chichester Harbour was breathtaking too, the tide was going out and the muddy beach below the window was soon populated by a pair of Sand Pipers and several Oystercatchers.

For our main course we both had Haddock and chips with garden peas. This was superb, but I was so wrapped up in the enjoyment, that I forgot to take a snap of it. Sorry chaps.


----------



## guiri

Awesome looking


----------



## nbp

Smoked mackerel in butter, now that sounds good. Do you put it on the bread?


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fried Spaghetti Dinner






Fried Spaghetti Closeup


----------



## Meganoggin

Nyctophiliac said:


> The dumplings were pork and chive. Steamed for 12 minutes then tossed in a little sesame oil flavoured with ginger and shallow fried. Best served with some dark rice vinegar. Yumsk!
> 
> But back to the new pics.
> 
> Pub lunches have become very good indeed, especially at this one, 'The Anchor' at Dell Quay near Chichester. A hefty 'starter' of Seafood Platter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwise Devilled Whitebait, Spicy Crabcakes, Tempura King Prawns, Potted Smoked Mackerel accompanied by Bread, Tartar Sauce and Sweet Chilli Dip. Everything from the crusty bread to the Whitebait was superb, but the Smoked Mackerel potted in butter (top right) was the star.
> 
> The view across Chichester Harbour was breathtaking too, the tide was going out and the muddy beach below the window was soon populated by a pair of Sand Pipers and several Oystercatchers.
> 
> For our main course we both had Haddock and chips with garden peas. This was superb, but I was so wrapped up in the enjoyment, that I forgot to take a snap of it. Sorry chaps.



Looks awesome, I'm hungry again now!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Beef Stew


----------



## Solid Lifters

Beef Stew Leftovers


----------



## Solid Lifters

Smoked Beef Sausage and Whipped Potatoes covered in Chili with Cheese


----------



## Solid Lifters

Last of the beef stew leftovers.


----------



## NonSenCe

rye bread with butter.. on top yesterdays lunch (smoked salmon) and then boiled egg. then i was still hungry so i ate the rest of the fillings with toasted wheat bread. 

todays lunch/dinner/warm food.. fried potatoes, fried egg, fried sausages, fried meatballs, fried tomatoes, fried pineapple.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Too much food the last few days. So, I didn't have any, of sorts... 

My only thing for dinner. 


Shock Top Raspberry Wheat


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Had an early breakfast in London with a colleague. Traditional European/Italian Cafe in Soho. Superb.

He had the full breakfast with poached eggs. Note the garlic in the grilled tomato!!





I opted for the easier on the stomach choice. Boiled eggs and sourdough toast.






The glaze on the toast was olive oil and the whole thing was delicious! Great coffee too.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Looks awesome! But, it needs more beans!!!


----------



## Solid Lifters

After not eating in 24 hours, I had this. Brunch was a ham and swiss cheese sandwich, potato salad, pizza stix and half a banana.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Clearing out the fridge night! Leftover sausage, whipped potatoes topped with chili topped with cheddar fried onions with pasta shells and cheese. Bear Claw ice cream for dessert.


----------



## DUQ

Nyctophiliac said:


> Had an early breakfast in London with a colleague. Traditional European/Italian Cafe in Soho. Superb.
> 
> He had the full breakfast with poached eggs. Note the garlic in the grilled tomato!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for the easier on the stomach choice. Boiled eggs and sourdough toast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glaze on the toast was olive oil and the whole thing was delicious! Great coffee too.



Umm where's the black sausage  :fail: :nana:


----------



## Meganoggin

That breakfast looks awesome, Lee!

I'm going to steal the garlic / tomato thing for my Boxing Day breakfast :devil:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night...


Smoked Chicken (one chicken I smoked on Thanksgiving), Nibblets, Whipped Butter and Herb Potatoes with Gravy, Chicken Stuffing





The Smoked Chicken


----------



## Solid Lifters

Petrelli's Specialty Pizza


----------



## Solid Lifters

Didn't make anything for dinner, nor went out. Just a sandwich for dinner. 


Smoked Chicken Salad Sandwich


----------



## nbp

Anyone like egg nog? I do. I only ever get a little bit around this time of year. It's rich but it's tasty!


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> rye bread with butter.. on top yesterdays lunch (smoked salmon) and then boiled egg. then i was still hungry so i ate the rest of the fillings with toasted wheat bread.
> 
> todays lunch/dinner/warm food.. fried potatoes, fried egg, fried sausages, fried meatballs, fried tomatoes, fried pineapple.




Ok, all this fried separately? Fried together? What?

Merry Christmas guys


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Anyone like egg nog? I do. I only ever get a little bit around this time of year. It's rich but it's tasty!


Have some in the fridge. Gonna have some tomorrow night with some bourbon. 

Dinner in bed, alone. Minestrone soup with an onion bagel with jalapeno cream cheese. Cool Whip Cheesecake for dessert. Yeah, it broke apart during slicing, so what.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Christmas Eve Dinner and dessert.


Wavy Lays with Green Onion Sour Cream Dip






Shock Top Belgian Wheat Beer






Fudge Christmas Wreath and Egg Nog for dessert.






Fudge Christmas Wreath Closeup


----------



## Meganoggin

Merry Christmas my foodie family :wave:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Meganoggin said:


> Merry Christmas my foodie family :wave:


The same to you. 

Christmas Tamales for breakfast.


----------



## guiri

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year guys


----------



## Solid Lifters

Merry Christmas! 

Christmas Dinner 2013







Cherry Pie


----------



## nbp

Your meat is still moo-ing, haha. :nana:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Trying to reach through my screen to get that cherry pie..and it's not working out too well.
Looks delicious.


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Your meat is still moo-ing, haha. :nana:


The best way to serve and eat it!!! 

Christmas Dinner Leftovers






Cherry Pie






Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat


----------



## Flying Turtle

Tonight's dinner, courtesy of my much better half, was pan-fried chicken over basil pesto spiked orzo, roasted veggies, and salad.





Geoff


----------



## nbp

Solid Lifters said:


> The best way to serve and eat it!!!  Christmas Dinner Leftovers Cherry Pie Shock Top Pumpkin Wheat



I think you're supposed to cook it first! 

I'm more of a medium-well guy myself...I'm my mother's son, lol.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wow Geoff! What a beautiful meal.

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Soy Chorizo, Egg and Cheddar Cheese Burrito with Mad Anthony's Hot Sauce






Shock Top Honeycrisp Apple Wheat Frosty Pint


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Not our Christmas Dinner, but our first family post Christmas Dinner.

Cottage Pie.






And inside..





And on plates...






First time I've tried finely chopping the mushrooms (apart from one big one ). 

You can really tell the Festive food is over for another year.


----------



## nbp

Tell me more about the cottage pie. It looks sort of like a pastie only in a pan as opposed to small hand-held versions.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

It's one of those pies without pastry, really. 

Make a savoury mince, Beef for Cottage, Lamb for Shepherd's, I use plenty of onions, garlic, mushrooms, peas and sometimes chopped carrots, with bay leaves, tomato puree, assorted herbs, Worcestershire Sauce and red wine and place in the bottom of the oven dish. 

The topping is mashed potato, sometimes I will use a mixture of white (floury potato works best, Maris Piper or King Edward) and sweet potatoes. Fluff up the potato with a fork and brush with melted butter or even a little cheese.

Bung it in a hot oven until it's bubbling and crispy.

Bit of a throwback to childhood meals if I'm honest. Fine dining it isn't! But Cold wet and windy Wintry nights are made for this.

Yumsk!


----------



## Meganoggin

I love cottage pie. Sweet potato topping for me though. 

Especially if it's made with real cottages :duh2:


----------



## Solid Lifters

The last of the chorizo egg burritos! 


Soy Chorizo, Egg and Cheddar Cheese Burrito


----------



## Solid Lifters

Broke a long standing tradition again for dinner. Usually, it's Chinese food for the first day of the year, but not this year again.


Red Hot Sausage with mustard and cheese with a side of tater tots.


----------



## LightJunk

A meal for 4. The oysters are still alive.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Wow!

Shellfish-tastic. 

That's a whole heap of protein right there. I've never had oysters (My mum had a bad one when I was a child and nearly died, kind of put me off for life) but the crabs look fantastic.

What are the green snaily things in the middle? A kind of Whelk or Winkle??

What country did you eat this in? Can't be Australia or you'd have Balmain Bugs or Blue Swimmers in there too.

Nice n healthy.


----------



## LightJunk

Nyctophiliac said:


> Wow!
> 
> Shellfish-tastic.
> 
> That's a whole heap of protein right there. I've never had oysters (My mum had a bad one when I was a child and nearly died, kind of put me off for life) but the crabs look fantastic.
> 
> What are the green snaily things in the middle? A kind of Whelk or Winkle??
> 
> What country did you eat this in? Can't be Australia or you'd have Balmain Bugs or Blue Swimmers in there too.
> 
> Nice n healthy.



I have no idea what the green snail is called. They were all nice especially the crab accompanied by French wine. We had that at a restaurant in Toulouse, France. It was EU80.


----------



## fl0t

I've been looking at this for the past 20min non-stop


----------



## Solid Lifters

At the store, they had a new type of bologna. Jalapeno! So on that!


So, I had a jalapeno chicken bologna and monterey jack cheese sandwich for brunch.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I guess great minds eat alike. I had regular bologna with jalapeno Monterey jack.

Geoff


----------



## ValentineTech

Ditto, I had fried bologna for the first time in over 10 years. Hand cut a thick slice of good garlic bologna, fried it, Weber's horseradish mustard, Levy's Everything Rye Bread, and a cup of black coffee. Damn that was good.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fish Friday. The usual affair.


----------



## Solid Lifters

After not eating dinner for several days, went nuts tonight. The last of the Christmas tamales.


----------



## NonSenCe

todays "bread" has been some carelian pasties with eggbutter. (and few with just butter and chickenham) 

tonight dinner will be most likely something simple. macaroni and tomato ragu sauce with left over chiken fillet choppings (if i dont take ground meat ouf of freezer early enough) 

weekend i am thinking about making either smoked salmon or beef burgundy (or other long oven stewed meat thing).. hmm.. more i think it.. i want somekind of meat stew. hah.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a tortilla with peanut butter. Dinner was a red hot sausage, potato salad and pizza stix.


----------



## NonSenCe

today food is: meatloaf wrapped in bacon.. oven potatoes and butter on top. kinda because of neccessity. freezer door was left ajar for several hours and stuff started to melt already.. needed to make something out of everything.. but those will be tomorrows etc foods.  

bright side on this.. nothing important dindnt have time to go bad but some were too thawed to be re-frozen.. and now the freezer is defrosted, cleaned, and all old food has been thrown away.) and freezer door.. why it got opened.. well.. i think the too full bookshelf next to it fell down and crashed and part of it nudged the handle a bit so it was opened. (happened sometime between 2pm yesterday and 3pm of today. most likely about 10-15hours before i noticed it, as they did melt a bit already and the old machine couldnt keep it cold that well anymore)

(breadwise: dark rye bread with chiken ham slices and meatwurst slice/chunk and cherry tomatoes and fried egg in between.)


----------



## Solid Lifters

New casserole tonight. Smoked chicken, thin sliced potatoes, pepper jack cheese, bechamel sauce and hot sauce.


Smoked Buffalo Chicken Wing Casserole






Smoked Buffalo Chicken Wing Casserole Closeup


----------



## StarHalo

In n' Out with a Deschutes Red Chair - a notice to those of you who have any interest in beer, Deschutes Red Chair NWPA is the highest rated pale ale there is and with good reason, but it's winter-seasonal only, so get one while you can, it's legendary stuff, a step above what's available the other eleven months.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Dinner last night. A new recipe for my wife. Some sort of spicy pork chop with pasta and peas. Plus my signature garbage salad. Every time I want to take a pic my wife says, "Don't do that", but I think she's secretly proud.





Geoff


----------



## nbp

That looks delicious! Have you any leftovers to share?


----------



## zoom6zoom

I haven't had the opportunity to pop into this thread for about ten pages now, so I guess I'm overdue. 

Have been doing a lot of rye bread lately, finally found a formula that I like, and my current results blow away anything I can get at the store. Two main tips, use an overnight sponge method, and use a temp probe to get the correct internal temp instead of relying just on time. 




And here's the Stollen I make every year for Christmas.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Didn't have lunch so I had lunch for dinner.


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> New casserole tonight. Smoked chicken, thin sliced potatoes, pepper jack cheese, bechamel sauce and hot sauce.
> 
> 
> Smoked Buffalo Chicken Wing Casserole
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Buffalo Chicken Wing Casserole Closeup




Sounds good


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Flying Turtle said:


> Dinner last night. A new recipe for my wife. Some sort of spicy pork chop with pasta and peas. Plus my signature garbage salad. Every time I want to take a pic my wife says, "Don't do that", but I think she's secretly proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff



Looks great - nice to see some greenery here . I want to know what's in the salad - looks like grated cheddar with grapes, green peppers, lettuce and sliced red apple or radish underneath but it really is impossible to see from the pic.

My family is very used to me setting up a 'Food Shot' for the forum!


----------



## guiri

Flying Turtle said:


> Dinner last night. A new recipe for my wife. Some sort of spicy pork chop with pasta and peas. Plus my signature garbage salad. Every time I want to take a pic my wife says, "Don't do that", but I think she's secretly proud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geoff





Ooo, love me some crispy veggies...


----------



## Flying Turtle

My typical salads start with lettuce, then celery, tomato, cucumber, green pepper, radish, green onions, and grapes. My wife doesn't want it, but then mine gets some cheese and sometimes green or black olives. Good stuff. Thanks for noticing.

Geoff


----------



## Solid Lifters

I had my usual Birthday Meal tonight! Homemade beef and cheddar cheese enchiladas with Spanish rice. Birthday chocolate cake and ice cream for desert. 


Beef and Cheddar Cheese Enchiladas with Spanish Rice






Beef and Cheddar Cheese Enchilada Closeup






Birthday Chocolate Cake and Ice Cream


----------



## Nyctophiliac

I can feel a diabetic episode coming on even looking at that cake!!! It looks good!

Many happy returns of the day BTW.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Nyctophiliac said:


> I can feel a diabetic episode coming on even looking at that cake!!! It looks good!
> 
> Many happy returns of the day BTW.


LOL

Thanks. 

Today, was the last of the birthday meal and cake. Time to go back to eating light and skipping some dinners. :/


----------



## Solid Lifters

I guess no lunch was good enough. Dinner was chow mein, fried rice and orange chicken.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chinese leftovers for a late lunch. 






Haven't had anything else to eat since then. I feel like making pancakes.


----------



## guiri

That enchilada looked good 

Make some crepes, not pancakes


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> That enchilada looked good
> 
> Make some crepes, not pancakes


Pancakes for me! 

Pancake Breakfast


----------



## guiri

Damn that looks good. You are soo lucky you don't live next door to me


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Damn that looks good. You are soo lucky you don't live next door to me




Fish Friday was cancelled so it was held today. 


Fish, Pinto Beans and Cheesy Potatoes


----------



## Flying Turtle

Tonight's dinner. Chicken on rice with orzo pasta, broccoli, and my salad. 





Geoff


----------



## guiri

Pretty stuff


----------



## NonSenCe

ahh..yes..pretty. and makes me hungry. so off i go to feed myself with something not as pretty. (moose and cow meat chunk stew with carrots, and boiled potatoes)


----------



## guiri

I ate moose some 40 years ago in northern sweden....it's been awhile


----------



## Solid Lifters

Bacon Cheeseburger Casserole Leftovers


----------



## guiri

Ooo, diet food


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Ooo, diet food


No, that was yesterday. 

Too cold and too hungry to eat a salad. Had a 'mondo sammich' and pizza stix for brunch. Glazed donut afterwards. Light fish dinner tonight, so the calories will even out at the end of the day.


Miracle Whip, Mustard, Pickle, Lettuce, Tomato, Smoked Chipotle Turkey, Pepper-Jack Cheese on Whole Wheat Bread with a side of Pizza Stix


----------



## guiri

Nope, liked the diet food better


----------



## Solid Lifters

LOL

Fish Friday usual. Fried fish, pinto beans and butter herb pasta.


----------



## NonSenCe

today: homemade 70%rye 30%wheat bread roll/buns.. just butter on top while they were hot enough to melt it. then later chunk of balkan style meatwurst in between. 

dinner is likely spaghetti and ragu sauce. 

..as a side note.. solid lifters: you live in cali.. do you have any idea how much junkyards ask for running working chevrolet LS engine with accessories and wireharnesses?  (and this question works for all of you americans in this thread.. in europe those engines are rare and way too expensive.. so let me know the price range of those in your area too)


----------



## StarHalo

Japanese television show Honma Dekka had three expert researchers in fluid mechanics, engineering, and dentistry try to figure out the best way to hold and eat a large hamburger without spilling its contents; after four months of research, they came up with this: Three fingers up top and thumb and pinky below, which evenly distributes pressure around the edge of the burger and gives you best odds of maintaining its structural integrity. Makes me want to go practice it..


----------



## NonSenCe

i wouldnt call it large hamburger if you can fit it between your ring and pinkyfinger. 

i could however understand (and sometimes use) the pinkys to be positioned under the burger as basesupport. (pinching it with other finger fingers and thumbs)

me the ever curious, did try roughly how much i could pinch between my pinky and ringfinger.. my fore and middle finger is maximum comfortable thickness.. three fingers is already akward.. and by my guesstimate a big mac is about two fingers tall. and big mac.. is well not large burger its the normal.


----------



## Solid Lifters

NonSenCe said:


> ..as a side note.. solid lifters: you live in cali.. do you have any idea how much junkyards ask for running working chevrolet LS engine with accessories and wireharnesses?  (and this question works for all of you americans in this thread.. in europe those engines are rare and way too expensive.. so let me know the price range of those in your area too)









Super Bowl Meal: BBQ Hickory/Mesquite Smoked St. Luis Ribs, Homemade Baked Beans, Biscuits, Oven Roasted Potatoes. 






With Beer: Coors Light Pint


----------



## Solid Lifters

Taco Beef Kidney Bean Casserole with Chipotle Sour Cream and Mad Anthony's Hot Sauce with a side of tortilla chips. 


Taco Beef Kidney Bean Casserole


----------



## Flying Turtle

A little something my wife picked up this morning for me. It's not all salads around here for me. Bet you can't eat just one.





Geoff


----------



## nbp

But honey, the Use By date is today, I had to eat them all!


----------



## StarHalo

There's always some near-expiration junk food in the clearance section; it's every bit as good as what's in the vending machine, for the next couple of days anyway..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chicken Broccoli Fettuccine Alfredo


----------



## StarHalo

If you have any interest in bacon on your burger at all, trying one of these is a must. Bacon ground in with the beef, with strips of bacon, and bacon sauce. Tastes like equal parts beef and hog, more bacon-y than any other kind of burger I've ever had..


----------



## markr6

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Admin note: Original title before merging threads: *Brown rice...new ideas for flavor?*

I used to eat brown rice almost every night. Over the past year, I really started cutting back since I just got tired of the same old stuff. I usually added a few of the following (but not all at once):

zucchini
squash
black beans
dark red kidney beans
bell peppers
chicken
Boca burger cut into small pieces
seasoning
soy sauce

Any good ideas to spice up brown rice? Looking for quick and easy!


----------



## nbp

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

What about a Mexican theme like they do at Qdoba and add some lime juice and cilantro or something like that?


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Chicken and broccoli or beef and broccoli always worked for me.


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Sambal Chicken Nasi Goreng Special leftovers!





The other night, I had fish steaks (herring). So damn good!


Beach Cliff Fish Steaks with Hot Green Chilies






Beach Cliff Fish Steaks with Hot Green Chilies


----------



## Flying Turtle

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Man that looks good! And I'm also a big fan of fish in a can. Now I'm hungry again.

Geoff


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Grapefruit kinda day. Today:






Tonight:


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Don't need to tell you what I had for dinner last night, so lets skip ahead to brunch today.


Pozole


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Dinner was epic. Carnitas burrito with cheese and salsa verde, frijoles refritos with cheese, Mexican rice and pozole.


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

The rest of albondigas and ham ans swiss cheese sandwich.


Juanita's Albondigas


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*



Solid Lifters said:


> Sambal Chicken Nasi Goreng Special leftovers!
> 
> 
> The other night, I had fish steaks (herring). So damn good!
> 
> 
> Beach Cliff Fish Steaks with Hot Green Chilies
> 
> 
> 
> Beach Cliff Fish Steaks with Hot Green Chilies



That's funny. I just discovered fish steaks at a gas station (where I sometimes hang out at) the other day


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*



Solid Lifters said:


> The rest of albondigas and ham ans swiss cheese sandwich.
> 
> 
> Juanita's Albondigas



That meatball soup looks good


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*



guiri said:


> That meatball soup looks good


It is! You should try some! 

Just had Frosted Flakes Chocolate for brunch. It's not bad. Like Cocoa Rice Krispies and Chocolate Cheerios better, though.










Frosted Flakes Chocolate






Frosted Flakes Chocolate in Milk


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*



Solid Lifters said:


> Just had Frosted Flakes Chocolate for brunch. It's not bad. Like Cocoa Rice Krispies and Chocolate Cheerios better, though.



My favorite "chocolate variant" cereal is Chocolate Chex, but it sure is hard to find. Fun stuff though, tastes like a modestly darker chocolate, not so sweet.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*



Solid Lifters said:


> It is! You should try some!



Sure, send me some!


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Brats, with mash and zuurkool.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Oooo, yummy

Long time ago, we used to make our own sauer kraut, zuurkool or whatever you want to call it.
Man, was that some stinky $hit!


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Brunch was peanut butter and crackers. Dinner was a roast beef and cheddar cheese sandwich with a side of pickle and pizza stix.


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

That roast beef looks scrumptious...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*



guiri said:


> That roast beef looks scrumptious...



More than that, it looks AWESOME. Nice photo too.

Bill


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Thanks! How about this one?

Tuna Fish Sandwich






Spinach Spring Salad


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Sorry, the roast beef looked better


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Roast Beef > Tuna Fish. 

I understand. LOL


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

That damn roast beef just looked very, very tasty


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

The best roast beef you can buy! http://charliespride.com/

I love their corned beef, too! Fantastic stuff!


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Holy $hit that picture on their site looked good 

STOP IT!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

What are their prices. How to order? Site does not show that.

Bill


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Bill, looks to me like they're just showing the reps that sell in a certain area and I'm guessing to stores only...


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*



Bullzeyebill said:


> What are their prices. How to order? Site does not show that.
> 
> Bill



It's about $8 a pound, but totally worth it. I buy it at the deli counter at Stater Bros. 

Dinner was sweet and sour chicken on rice. Brunch today was corned beef on rye with mustard and some Soutwest Chili flavor Ritz Chips.


Sweet and Sour Chicken on Rice


----------



## guiri

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Looks good


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Didn't eat anything all day since I knew what I was having for dinner tonight. Legend's Burgers! 


Legend's Double Cheeseburger and Fries






Legend's Double Cheeseburger


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*


----------



## nbp

Love me some corned beef and cabbage! A wee bit disappointed at your beer selection though.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

nbp said:


> A wee bit disappointed at your beer selection though.



It's green.

Bill


----------



## guiri

Bullzeyebill said:


> It's green.
> 
> Bill




Hmm, I think it might be some leftover detergent from when he last washed the mug...


----------



## nbp

Bullzeyebill said:


> It's green. Bill



Haha, I didn't even notice that! I was just looking at the cans.


----------



## Solid Lifters

I had a medium size spinach spring salad and a shrimp salad sandwich.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Went to Krogers monday to see if I could put together a quick corned beef and cabbage. No corned beef :-/ Maybe another store will have corned beef, and on sale maybe, since it's after St. Paddy's day.

No pix, but last night I had a few beef patties that needed to be cooked before going bad. I was proud that I had beef patties on St. Paddy's, even if I couldn't have my corned beef 

I attempted to make gravy with the drippings, as I had made a greasy steak and two thick hamburgers. Probably wouldn't have been the tastiest gravy, but thought I'd try for the practice. Well, I can say that I've learned that a little bit of flour goes a long way. I added a spoonful, and got great globs of glutinous grossness. No biggie, hamburger and A1 is quite tasty.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Cheeseburger and Fried Potatoes


----------



## Solid Lifters

Cheeseburger, the last one for a while. Also, with two handfuls of dry roasted peanuts.


----------



## guiri

Love me a good burger


----------



## NonSenCe

long time gone.. hi guys! 

soo. i just ran into this page while surfing.. and as i am very happy my new laptop is spill and drool proof.. i present to you to drool: http://pornburger.me/


----------



## guiri

Nonsence, why would you do this to me?

You're not here for a long time and then you bee bop in and do this to me?

God, where IS this place at? I can't find a location so I'm hoping this doesn't really exist and above all,
that it's not anywhere near me!


----------



## nbp

Good heavens man! Those are some amazing looking culinary creations. I would love to sit and sample a handful of those burgers. Like delicious edible art. :huh:


----------



## guiri

Yep, brought out the holy spirit in me. Did YOU see anything about anyone selling them or is it just advertisement for the photographer or what?


----------



## StarHalo

NonSenCe said:


> http://pornburger.me/



Well played, sir. Using hot pickles, why didn't I think of that.. And fixing the burger kebab-style on a skewer and dunking it into a boozeshake, that's the most positive WTF I've had in a while. Are there recipes on here somewhere or am I just missing it because I'm using an iPad?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ked at pornburger and started to salivate. 

Salivate
verb 
1.
To produce an excessive secretion of saliva.

~ Chance


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I salivated too, I was at my desk, so no masticating. I usually do my lunch mastication in the car.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Beef Chorizo, Egg and Cheddar Cheese Burritos










Chicharrones with Mad Anthony's Hot Sauce (Best Hot Sauce In The World!)


----------



## guiri

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ked at pornburger and started to salivate.
> 
> Salivate
> verb
> 1.
> To produce an excessive secretion of saliva.
> 
> ~ Chance



Lots of fatties in this thread...we KNOW what it means... :devil:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Honestly, I hadn't experienced that sensation in years. It surprised the hell out of me. Oh sure I've had my mouth water, but this was different. This was something primal. I started [email protected]@King for gnash shortly afterwords. 

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

No kidding! I almost had a damn heart failure just looking at them damn pics!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fish Friday is now Fish Sandwich Friday.


----------



## guiri

I like fish...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Spinaziestamppot with Cheddar Bratwurst


----------



## guiri

Looks good


----------



## Solid Lifters

It was fantastic. Simple dish from my childhood when I was in The Netherlands.


----------



## guiri

Netherlands, huh?


----------



## Solid Lifters

Yup. If it ain't Dutch, it ain't much! 

Dinner was a grilled cheese and roast beef sandwich with a side of potato salad.


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Yup. If it ain't Dutch, it ain't much!


----------



## NonSenCe

glad you guys seemed to like the hamburgers.. i could almost hear the arteries clogging when watching them pictures.

this is not as nice as burger porn heaven.. but i think these will still fit right in here as in my eyes they fall in cathegory "most of them just gotta be delicious".. http://www.buzzfeed.com/melissaharrison/mouthwatering-bacon-wrapped-snacks-that-you-need-to-try


----------



## guiri

Nah, the burgers were my favorite but that damn tomato at the end looked awesome.

So, what WAS the deal with those burgers? I never did understand if they were just pics/recipes or what?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's why it was called pornburger,, you only get to [email protected]@K at it. 

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

Someone spent a lot of time trying to give me a heart attack...


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> So, what WAS the deal with those burgers? I never did understand if they were just pics/recipes or what?



The guy who built the site travels all over the world and gets to try unique and interesting variations on burgers, so he set up the website as sort of a gallery. They're not his creations, hence no recipes.

I'm still going to attempt the skewer-burger-and-hoochshake though..


----------



## guiri

So, I wonder how he got all those pics? That's not a traveling, pocket camera sort of deal/pictures.

Regardless, it's still porn and I'm all about porn...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner yesterday was the best fish sandwich I've ever had! Dinner today, was nothing. I ate a big lunch of cheddar brats and leftover spinaziestamppot.


Fish Sandwich


----------



## guiri

Looks good. Home made or store made?


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Looks good. Home made or store made?



No, it's homemade. It was so good, I had to have another one tonight with a side of potato salad.


----------



## guiri

I'm not going to ask how much you weigh with all this good food and one reason is that
you might come back and tell me you're slim as hell and that's gonna pis* me off!


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> I'm not going to ask how much you weigh with all this good food and one reason is that
> you might come back and tell me you're slim as hell and that's gonna pis* me off!


I'm 6'9" and 285 lbs. Muscular build. Trying to get down to my high school weight of 250 lbs. I'm getting there. Slowly, though. LOL I once weighed 335 about two years ago.


----------



## guiri

6-9, holy crap! Hell, I'm 5-10 and weigh more than that...*sigh*


----------



## Solid Lifters

I'm a big dude. Trying hard to get smaller. 

Dinner was roast beef and bloemkoolstamppot.


Roast Beef with Bloemkoolstamppot


----------



## StarHalo

Yeesh, no wonder you guys post so much; I'm 5'10" 135 lbs. It was about 200 lbs a year ago; if you're serious about losing weight, find your BMR, subtract 500 from that, that's the number of calories that will net you -2 lbs per week/-10 lbs a month.


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> I'm a big dude. Trying hard to get smaller.
> 
> Dinner was roast beef and bloemkoolstamppot.



Screw getting smaller, I want to be your room mate 

You won't lose much weight eating like that though. Lots of veggies n' stuff

Damn that looks good!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Smoked Chicken with Bloemkoolstamppot


----------



## guiri

I love cauliflower or however you spell it


----------



## Solid Lifters

Smoked Chicken Pot Pie


----------



## Solid Lifters

Went out with the girlfriend. Movie, Captain America: The Winter Soldier and then Fratello's Pizza and Pasta.


Dinner Tonight:


I: Salad and Cheese Bread for appetizer






Appetizer, Garlic Knots






She, Buffalo Chicken Strips and French Fries






My dinner, Lasagna






Fratello's Lasagna after digging in


----------



## guiri

No bechamel sauce in the lasagna?

https://www.google.com/search?q=bec...:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=fflb


----------



## Solid Lifters

Nope, doesn't need it IMO. 

Fratello's Italian Combo Sandwich and Garlic Knots


----------



## guiri

That's why I don't eat much Italian. Too much damn tomatoes everywhere...


----------



## Solid Lifters




----------



## guiri

Bacooooooooon!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Smoked Chicken Pot Pie Leftovers


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I like getting lasagna from my local pizza shop because of all the cheese they put on top. it is served in the same aluminum round dish as your Fratello's, but the cheese on top is usually ~1/4" thick at its thinnest spot, and >1/2" thick at its thickest spot. And it completely seals in the pasta/sauce/ricotta/beef. Most folks would consider this too much cheese. I try never to speak the words "Cheese," "too," and "much" in the wrong order ;-)


----------



## guiri

Yes, this is VERY important. A good rule of thumb is that while they are shoveling that cheese on the food, be quiet, be very, very quiet...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fish sandwich and potato pancake for dinner tonight. This fish sandwich was OK. Old lettuce, no onion and monterey jack cheese, this time. Not as good as my other version.


----------



## guiri

Looks yummy


----------



## StarHalo

Was expecting those Bacon Ritz to be "touch of bacon", turns out it's "swift kick of bacon", pretty impressive.

True story: KFC is offering a Drumstick Corsage for prom season. Chicken and flowers on an armband. But as Conan O'Brien warns, "If you buy your date a chicken corsage, your prom night will be boneless.."


----------



## guiri

Only in America brother


----------



## nbp

I wish someone would buy me chicken and flowers.


----------



## guiri

They may but it might be a live chickin


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

How'd you make those fish patties? They look very tasty!

Last night, I had a Krogers brand skillet meal, the Chicken Fajitas one. It tasted good. Did not feel good coming out this morning, though it sure sped through the ol' digestive tract!

Note to self, don't buy ortega flour tortillas, they can't take the pressure I put on them. I like to roll my burittos tight, and these kept splitting :-(


----------



## Solid Lifters

bshanahan14rulz said:


> How'd you make those fish patties? They look very tasty!
> 
> Last night, I had a Krogers brand skillet meal, the Chicken Fajitas one. It tasted good. Did not feel good coming out this morning, though it sure sped through the ol' digestive tract!
> 
> Note to self, don't buy ortega flour tortillas, they can't take the pressure I put on them. I like to roll my burittos tight, and these kept splitting :-(



Didn't make the fish patties. They're Van de Kamp's. 

Had more Pepper Bacon Ritz today with my brunch. They're just too damn good! 

Used the last of the leftover Fratello's Meat Sauce to make this...


----------



## StarHalo

Boston Pizza's Pizza Cake, which if voted most popular new product idea, will be available in Canada soon:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Special of the Day. Buy two, get a free defibrillator. 

Speaking of new ideas, have you seen this: http://www.foodbeast.com/2012/11/18/resuscitate-your-breakfast-with-this-defibrillator-toaster/

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

I'm sure he's aiming for the medical field on that one. Don't see why anybody else will want that. Unless it makes a damn fine piece of toast, but I doubt it very much. 

Fish Friday. The usual. Had with the best beer I've ever had.


Hangar 24 California Spring Beer


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Had with the best beer I've ever had.



Find the girl in my sigline on a bottle of beer, therein lies paradise..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Find the girl in my sigline on a bottle of beer, therein lies paradise..


I don't recognize her. Who is she?


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> I don't recognize her. Who is she?



Oh she's from around here, Petaluma actually. She may be not far from the Hangar 24 on the shelf; Von's, Staters, definitely BevMo..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Honey...? Get me a beer from the fridge.....Will ya...? Sweetie..? Please...? 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Oh she's from around here, Petaluma actually. She may be not far from the Hangar 24 on the shelf; Von's, Staters, definitely BevMo..


Little sumpin, sumpin? 

Dinner was EPIC!!! Apple wood smoked St. Luis style ribs, homemade BBQ baked beans, and Jewish potato pancake. Sorry, didn't feel like potato salad or coleslaw. 

BBQ Rib Dinner





And, a mug of the best beer in the WORLD!

Hangar 24 California Spring Beer


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Honey...? Get me a beer from the fridge.....Will ya...? Sweetie..? Please...?





Solid Lifters said:


> Little sumpin, sumpin?



Now be a gent and invite her to dinner..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

She's swimmin with some deluxe nachos. 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

If I can get her number, I'll give her a call.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Had the last half of this meal from a few days ago.


Fratello's Meat Sauce and Rotini Noodles Leftovers


----------



## Solid Lifters

Leftover Ribs with peas and cheesy potatoes.





The last Hangar 24 California Spring Beer


----------



## Solid Lifters

Homemade Carnitas and Bean Burrito with Cheese


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a peanut butter sandwich, half of a banana and 5 crackers with peanut butter. A late dinner was a baked potato with light sour cream and french fried cheddar onions and flavored seasonings. Total calories for the day, less 1,400.


A perfect baked potato






The seasonings: Kernel Seasons Cheesy Jalapeno and White Cheddar with French Fried Cheddar Onions





Too bad I couldn't get the number of a certain Sumpin Sumpin. No Hangar 24, either. So it's PBR tonight. Total calories for the day, under 1,400.


----------



## Solid Lifters

It's Saturday, diet on hold for at least one meal. Grilled ham a cheddar cheese sandwich with mustard. Five crackers with peanut butter.




Grilled Ham and Cheddar Cheese Sandwich


----------



## DUQ

Solid Lifters said:


> Fish sandwich and potato pancake for dinner tonight. This fish sandwich was OK. Old lettuce, no onion and monterey jack cheese, this time. Not as good as my other version.



Oh man I really want one!


----------



## Solid Lifters

No brunch but I did snack on some hot 'n spicy pork rinds, and stole three cookies from the Booger Twins stash. Total calorie = 200


Dinner was the last of the homemade burritos. Calories = a lot. About 1,000 or so. Maybe more, but I like 1,200 calories for the day and it's close enough. Tomorrow, salad. Back to the spinach green stuff that I got a little sick of.


Refried beans, cheddar cheese, sour cream, Mexican carnitas and Mad Anthony's Hot Sauce.






Burrito cut in half






Burrito close up


----------



## Solid Lifters

Diet on hold for today. Last of the leftover ribs and a beer.

Hangar 24 Orange Wheat


----------



## guiri

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ Special of the Day. Buy two, get a free defibrillator.
> 
> Speaking of new ideas, have you seen this: http://www.foodbeast.com/2012/11/18/resuscitate-your-breakfast-with-this-defibrillator-toaster/
> 
> ~ Chance



Ok, that's just cool


----------



## guiri

Them gratin taters look good. Kinda reminds me of some mac and cheese I got in this frozen pack of salisbury steak. They were AWESOME! Creamiest damn mac 'n cheese I've had.

Not a lot of food but good


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Them gratin taters look good. Kinda reminds me of some mac and cheese I got in this frozen pack of salisbury steak. They were AWESOME! Creamiest damn mac 'n cheese I've had.
> 
> Not a lot of food but good


It was boxed Au Gratin potatoes that were leftover. Problem with them, the cheese turns hard and it's creamy rich anymore. So, when I reheated them, I added a few slices of cheese to it. It was better than when I originally prepared them.

Brunch was a large spinach salad mix and a peanut butter sandwich. Few bacon Ritz with cheese, too. Total calories. 500. Low calorie dinner tonight of just a baked potato with reduced fat sour cream. About 400 calories. Should make for a 900 calorie day.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Should make for a 900 calorie day.



Fat burning stops and muscle burning begins if you go too far below BMR-minus-500 calories. Aim for at least 1200 calories; throw a dessert in there.


----------



## guiri

+1 on the dessert just 'cause I like desserts 

Man, I love me some gratin taters. I could eat that stuff all day long. Love taters, love cheese and love cream, so what's not to like?


----------



## Solid Lifters

Cinco de Mayo and Liberation Day celebrations going on in Silencer's household. Brunch was tortilla chips and salsa. Dinner tonight is a boerenkaas (a mild Dutch gouda cheese) sandwich. Little taste of Mexico and Holland. Calories for the day 1,200.


Dinner yesterday...


Sweet & Sour Chicken over Jasmine Rice


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Fat burning stops and muscle burning begins if you go too far below BMR-minus-500 calories. Aim for at least 1200 calories; throw a dessert in there.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## guiri

Hey, have you ever tried smoked Gouda? Awesome stuff!


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Hey, have you ever tried smoked Gouda? Awesome stuff!


Oh, hell yeah. But, I eat so many smoked foods, Gouda is something I like just plain as it is. Rich, buttery, fat and so awesomely good! 

Taco Beef Kidney Bean Casserole


----------



## guiri

Man, I would cheese myself to death if I had the money.

That low diet casserole looks tasty


----------



## StarHalo

Handcrafted by yours truly, two layers of devil's food under there:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ :goodjob:

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Handcrafted by yours truly, two layers of devil's food under there:



Damn bro, you sure there's enough diabetic killer on that cake? 

Let me guess, you like chocolate?


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Let me guess, you like chocolate?



Was just something I threw together for my son's b-day; I've done more chocolate-intense cakes in the past..


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Man, I would cheese myself to death if I had the money.
> 
> That low diet casserole looks tasty


Actually, it was a zero calorie casserole. Hard to believe, huh? 



StarHalo said:


> Handcrafted by yours truly, two layers of devil's food under there:



Don't forget to do it right and enjoy that with some chocolate ice cream.


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Was just something I threw together for my son's b-day; I've done more chocolate-intense cakes in the past..




Cool, might as well just shoot it up the veins


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Actually, it was a zero calorie casserole. Hard to believe, huh?



Right now, I don't believe a single word that you say 

Yall are killing me with these pics...


----------



## StarHalo

Cherry limeade cheesecake, from scratch:


----------



## AMD64Blondie

StarHalo said:


> Handcrafted by yours truly, two layers of devil's food under there:



Dear god..that looks tasty.I'm getting hungry looking at that picture.


----------



## guiri

That's how they getcha Blondie...


----------



## Solid Lifters

Last night, dinner was fried spaghetti. 

Fried Spaghetti






Since Big Booger used an entire half package of Jalapeno cream cheese for just one onion bagel, I didn't have enough for mine. So, Onion Bagel Sandwich time! Toasted onion bagel, jalapeno cream cheese, spinach, roast beef, cheddar cheese and mustard.


Onion Bagel Sandwich







Onion Bagel Sandwich







Onion Bagel Sandwich


----------



## StarHalo

Building up the cookie army for Mother's Day

Oreodoodles:





Cherry Limeades:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Steak Dinner






Hangar 24 Betty IPA


----------



## guiri

Damn, that dinner looks good!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

made some slow cooker corned beef brisket with one of those packaged corned beef briskets from Krogers. Little red potatoes, head of cabbage, an onion, some carrots, decided to throw a few spoons of minced jar garlic, and a healthy squirt of generic deli brown mustard. Also dumped in that suspicious packet of dried seeds that came with the meat. 11-12h on low. Next time I might cut it into 4 pieces to make it easier to serve later. I wanted it for St. Paddy's Day, but none at the store. 

As soon as I've finished evacuating the leftovers from the crock pot, I'm gonna make me some boiled peanuts outta packaged, dry, raw peanuts. Saw some "fresh" raw peanuts at the farmer's market, but might give those a go next time around. Some seafood boil, jalapenos, salt, more peppers, more salt.... stinky and messy, but delicious


----------



## Solid Lifters

Bacon Cheeseburger Casserole







Bacon Cheeseburger Casserole Closeup






Blue Moon Summer Honey Wheat


----------



## guiri

bshanahan14rulz said:


> made some slow cooker corned beef brisket with one of those packaged corned beef briskets from Krogers. Little red potatoes, head of cabbage, an onion, some carrots, decided to throw a few spoons of minced jar garlic, and a healthy squirt of generic deli brown mustard. Also dumped in that suspicious packet of dried seeds that came with the meat. 11-12h on low. Next time I might cut it into 4 pieces to make it easier to serve later. I wanted it for St. Paddy's Day, but none at the store.
> 
> As soon as I've finished evacuating the leftovers from the crock pot, I'm gonna make me some boiled peanuts outta packaged, dry, raw peanuts. Saw some "fresh" raw peanuts at the farmer's market, but might give those a go next time around. Some seafood boil, jalapenos, salt, more peppers, more salt.... stinky and messy, but delicious



It was awesome sounding till you threw in the mustard which I hate but other than that, sounded awesome.

Have you ever tried frying almonds in a frying pan with salt?

If not and you want to, let me know and I'll do a short explanation. It's awesome!


----------



## StarHalo

Hologram chocolate; microgrooves etched into the surface of the chocolate refract light like a compact disc, without using any additives or substrate. The idea has just been revealed at a packaging trade fair in Germany, so no word on when you can buy your own trippy confections:


----------



## Meganoggin

Hologram chocolate? Awesome! Thanks for sharing :twothumbs


----------



## guiri

Ok, that's just too damn cool and can you say ADVERTISING?


----------



## nbp

Meganoggin said:


> Hologram chocolate? Awesome! Thanks for sharing :twothumbs



+1

And :welcome: Noggin!


----------



## Meganoggin

nbp said:


> +1
> 
> And :welcome: Noggin!



LOL - I haven't been away, just lurking


----------



## Kestrel

I haven't visited this thread for a while, but I was traveling recently and had the best Reuben sandwich (actually probably the best hot sandwich I've ever had) at the 'Celtic Cowboy' in Great Falls Montana. Sorry no pics, too busy eating.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Finally the heat is gone for now, until later tonight, so I had two hot dogs since I didn't eat much this past week.


Hebrew National Hot Dogs with Bertman's Ballpark Mustard and Del Monte Sweet Relish


----------



## StarHalo

Today is my birthday, and though I've done a lot of baking lately, rather than giving you fish I will make you fishers of men:

*So-Easy-It's-Stupid Ice Cream Bread*

_Using any regular (full fat/sugar) ice cream, prepare as follows:_

_2 cups ice cream_
_1 1/2 cups self-rising flour_

_Preheat oven 350 degrees, spray/flour loaf pan. Mix softened ice cream and flour in medium bowl until just combined. Scoop into pan, bake for 45 minutes, check with toothpick._

That's it; stir some ice cream and flour, dump it in a pan, toss it in the oven, presto - a loaf of bread. Strawberry ice cream makes strawberry bread. Rocky Road ice cream makes Rocky Road bread. Etc. Shock and amaze your family with baking skills out of nowhere, surprise them with your fresh and flavorful homemade bread!


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Today is my birthday, and though I've done a lot of baking lately, rather than giving you fish I will make you fishers of men:
> 
> *So-Easy-It's-Stupid Ice Cream Bread*
> 
> _Using any regular (full fat/sugar) ice cream, prepare as follows:_
> 
> _2 cups ice cream_
> _1 1/2 cups self-rising flour_
> 
> _Preheat oven 350 degrees, spray/flour loaf pan. Mix softened ice cream and flour in medium bowl until just combined. Scoop into pan, bake for 45 minutes, check with toothpick._
> 
> That's it; stir some ice cream and flour, dump it in a pan, toss it in the oven, presto - a loaf of bread. Strawberry ice cream makes strawberry bread. Rocky Road ice cream makes Rocky Road bread. Etc. Shock and amaze your family with baking skills out of nowhere, surprise them with your fresh and flavorful homemade bread!



Happy Birthday! :twothumbs

Saw that on Rachel Ray Show. Her friend Sunny came on and did a show with 'two ingredients' dishes and that was one of them. 

Leftovers, the last of them. 

Bacon Cheeseburger Casserole


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night and tonight. Pizza and beer.


Petrilli's Specialty Pizza






Lagunitas Little Sumpin, Sumpin Ale


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Lagunitas Little Sumpin, Sumpin Ale



Ha, that's just what I was thinking when I saw the pic of the pizza, congrats on the awesome combo!


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Ha, that's just what I was thinking when I saw the pic of the pizza, congrats on the awesome combo!


Thanks, and about damn time, too! That beer is super-difficult to find here!!! I had to put in on hold when they said they had just one 6 pack left! Expensive beer, too! $12 for a six pack! But, it was great. It's like Hangar 24 Betty IPA, but not as strong, bitter or heavy. That's an excellent beer, too! 

Dinner was two hot dogs. Didn't feel like cooking since Big Booger ate after school with his buddies and Little Booger had some mac 'n cheese with a hot dog in it.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Solid Lifters said:


> Dinner last night and tonight. Pizza and beer.
> 
> 
> Petrilli's Specialty Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lagunitas Little Sumpin, Sumpin Ale



This. Last of the leftovers and Lagunitas.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Sweet and Sour Shrimp


----------



## Solid Lifters

Early brunch today after shopping. Saw some stuff and just bought it. Never go shopping hungry, folks.


Roast Beef and Cheddar Sandwich






Pringles Pizza


----------



## Solid Lifters

I had In 'N' Out Burger. Girlfriend and I tried to go to Fratello's but they were closed for a couple of days! WTH, man!


In 'N' Out Double-Double Animal Style






In 'N' Out Animal Fries


----------



## StarHalo

After a hard day at work, there's nothing like a tall cold glass of EAS protein powder. To prevent soreness and promote health.

That was earlier, now I'm having a bomber of Lagunitas Hop Stoopid, a top-shelf-beer-at-the-middle-shelf-price favorite.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Was very tired all day. Didn't do a damn thing but rest and watch F1 and Indy 500. Made a frozed dinner. It was so horrible, I had to add cheese to it. It was still bad, so had to rinse my mouth out with Cookies 'N' Cream ice cream.


Swedish Metballs Frozen Dinner







Swedish Meatballs Frozen Dinner with Cheese






Cookies 'N' Cream Ice Cream


----------



## StarHalo

The trick with those frozen dinners is usually to add spice; something along the lines of Slap Ya Mama or similar..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Started smoking already. Meal is in the smoker. Got the corn done and had a piece. Nothing like warm, hickory-smoked corn right off the smoker!!! 


Two whole chickens, hot links, corn and potatoes! 






In the smoker! 






Hickory Smoked Corn on the Cob! 






Chicken Liver!!! The pleasures of buying whole chickens!!! 






More pics coming soon!!!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Almost done. Just waiting for the chicken to reach 165. 


Hot links and potatoes done!






Hickory Smoked Hot Links!






Hickory Smoked Hot Link!






Hickory Smoked Potatoes!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Memorial Day Dinner 2014: Hickory smoked Chicken, Hot Links, Corn with sides of homemade baked beans and potato salad.


----------



## Meganoggin

Is that the Weber smoker?

If so, can you post your experiences with it? How do you keep it hot for extended smoking sessions? Have you done brisket on it? So many questions :naughty:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Meganoggin said:


> Is that the Weber smoker?
> 
> If so, can you post your experiences with it? How do you keep it hot for extended smoking sessions? Have you done brisket on it? So many questions :naughty:



It sure is. A WSM 22.5" model. 

My experiences are fantastic. I'm very pleased with it. It works on regular charcoal and some smoking wood chunks, and is very simple to use and can smoke a lot of food. I have noticed, the food on the top tray gets a lot more smoke than the lower one. But, the lower level gets a great amount of smoke. So, I put the bigger pieces of food there and the quicker, smaller food on the top as in my picture. 

To keep it going, I add either a lot and a moderate amount of charcoal. Depends on what I'm smoking and how I arrange the charcoal for what I'm smoking. There are different ways to arrange the charcoal to extend smoking time and control heat and smoke levels. I also use a computer controlled fan that can control the flow of air to the charcoal and smoking wood. It detects the internal temperature of the smoker and adds more or less air to maintain a temperature I set on the device. Makes the whole use of the WSM trouble and worry free and much easier to use. Just set it and forget it for a few hours. No need to check up on it every half hour or so. If you don't have it, you need to check the temps every half hour to make sure you set the vents properly to get the right amount of air flow to get the temps you're looking for. That's a bit problematic even for the WSM. 

No, no brisket, but I know it can easily do it. I've seen videos of it making fantastic brisket and don't doubt it will have any problems doing so.


----------



## Meganoggin

Great information, just what I was looking for. 

Thanks for sharing :twothumbs


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I've 0 experience smoking food, but I do have a weber mini grill, and considered this conversion:
http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/miniwsm.html

Last weekend, I made a batch of boiled peanuts in the slow cooker, using bagged dry raw peanuts from the grocery store. Got 2 bags, rinsed the peanuts real good, threw 'em in the slow cooker with some shrimp boil, a very healthy amount of red pepper flakes, several heaping tablespoons full, and enough salt to turn the water into ocean water saltiness. Also threw in a few spoons of minced garlic-in-a-jar. 

Set on high for ~28-24h, then set to warm and snacked on 'em all day. Nothing like eating way too many peanuts in one day!

@Guiri, I've been slowly getting my teeth repaired, and might be game for some toasted/roasted/fried almonds in a few weeks. Post up how you make 'em!

edit: I always avoided hot links, they look too fake and plasticy, but after seeing the inside, I'm gonna have to get me some! Any common brand recommendations?


----------



## nbp

Huh, I never have cooked peanuts like that! Sounds pretty tasty though.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Meganoggin said:


> Great information, just what I was looking for.
> 
> Thanks for sharing :twothumbs



You're very much welcome. 



bshanahan14rulz said:


> I've 0 experience smoking food, but I do have a weber mini grill, and considered this conversion:
> http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/miniwsm.html
> 
> Last weekend, I made a batch of boiled peanuts in the slow cooker, using bagged dry raw peanuts from the grocery store. Got 2 bags, rinsed the peanuts real good, threw 'em in the slow cooker with some shrimp boil, a very healthy amount of red pepper flakes, several heaping tablespoons full, and enough salt to turn the water into ocean water saltiness. Also threw in a few spoons of minced garlic-in-a-jar.
> 
> Set on high for ~28-24h, then set to warm and snacked on 'em all day. Nothing like eating way too many peanuts in one day!
> 
> @Guiri, I've been slowly getting my teeth repaired, and might be game for some toasted/roasted/fried almonds in a few weeks. Post up how you make 'em!
> 
> edit: I always avoided hot links, they look too fake and plasticy, but after seeing the inside, I'm gonna have to get me some! Any common brand recommendations?



That looks like a good project, but I hope there aren't any gaps that can cause the coals to burn at a too high temperature. Remember, smoking is about low and slow. What I suggest is to get a Pitmasters IQ110 or IQ120 computer controlled fan that will maintain the proper internal smoker temps that you can set on the device. It saves A LOT of time checking on your smoker. Just set it and comeback when you're food is at the correct internal temp. You have to make sure and constantly adjust your air vents to maintain the proper internal smoker temps to smoke your food properly. 

Mine Beef Hot Links were Far West Meats.





Hickory Smoked Chicken, Corn on the Cob, Potato, with a side of Homemad Baked Beans


----------



## Solid Lifters

Movies then dinner. Slater's 50/50. We had the Jalapeno Bacon Mac and Cheese and Bacon Poutine Fries for appetizers and I had the Supreme Nacho Cheeseburger. It's a cheeseburger served like a chimichanga. Dessert was a Graceland shake and a bacon chocolate brownie. I think I'm going to explode. Oh, I had a Bear Rebuplic Racer 5 beer and it was awesome. Sorry for the horrible pics. The girlfriend took them on her phone. She sucks at taking pictures, as you can see. LOL


Slater's 50/50 Bacon Jalapeno Mac and Cheese






Slater's Bacon Poutine Fries






Slater's 50/50 Supreme Nacho Cheeseburger






Slater's 50/50 Supreme Nacho Cheeseburger Half Shot






Slater's 50/50 California Burrito Cheeseburger






Slater's 50/50 Bacon Brownie


----------



## Meganoggin

The bacon jalapeño mac n cheese sounds great.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Meganoggin said:


> The bacon jalapeño mac n cheese sounds great.


It wasn't half bad. But, the Supreme Nacho Cheeseburger was the best thing of the night. Too bad it was only "Burger of the Month" and not a regular item.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Slater's 50/50 Leftovers: Supreme Nacho Burger, Bacon Jalapeno Mac and Cheese and Bacon Poutine Fries






Slater's 50/50 Supreme Nacho Burger Inside Shot






Slater's 50/50 Supreme Nacho Burger Quarter Piece






Slater's 50/50 Bacon Jalapeno Mac and Cheese






Slater's 50/50 Bacon Poutine Fries


----------



## StarHalo

Everybody ends up at Slater's eventually; man is that menu huge, I still haven't found my "must have" there yet. Aside from the bacon mac n' cheese balls. And yeah, Racer 5, can't go wrong there.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solid Lifters,

Your latest pictures made my mouth water........but then I got a pain in the left side of my chest. oo: Wonder what that means? 

~ Chance


----------



## Meganoggin

I'm going to try and make my own version of the bacon jalapeño mac n cheese this weekend. I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## bmanrkg3

Well, way back (5th grade, so figure 1995/96?) I came home late from a trip and my grandmom ran a sammich shop. So we stopped by well after closing and I had free range over what I was able to make. so basically what I did was amass a crazy mix of a sandwich. This is the best to my recollection how I made it:

1 large hoagie/sandwich roll, cut down the side and spread apart. Coat with bbq sauce (they had pre bought bbq sauce so I cant recall the brand) then single layers of Deli ham (the rectangular kind) turkey, genoa salami, cappicola, the larger salami (with the pepper corns in it) a few dashes of tabasco across the top, sprinkle Parmesan cheese to soak up the tabasco and then some oregano. add american cheese on top and melt in the microwave. cut to your liking and enjoy!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

I'd give an arm or leg to live in a sammich shop and have free range over the goods! Although, hopefully, none of my arm or leg ends up in the goods...


----------



## StarHalo

What I'd really like to try on a sandwich is cold-cut wild boar; supposedly boar is like the improved version of ham..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night. Leftovers again. Hickory smoked hot link, hickory smoked potatoes and canned baked beans.


----------



## Solid Lifters

The last of the hickory smoked chicken with whipped potatoes and corn niblets.


----------



## silverskate

Wow that's expensive for a 6 pack of Lagunitas!  I love Lagunitas beer for their good price compared to Stone or Dogfish head brew. Sumpin Sumpin at my store is usually around $8.99 or less. Seeing that your located in California, see if you can locate a Total Wine and More or better yet head over to the breweries. :drunk:



Solid Lifters said:


> Thanks, and about damn time, too! That beer is super-difficult to find here!!! I had to put in on hold when they said they had just one 6 pack left! Expensive beer, too! $12 for a six pack! But, it was great. It's like Hangar 24 Betty IPA, but not as strong, bitter or heavy. That's an excellent beer, too!
> 
> Dinner was two hot dogs. Didn't feel like cooking since Big Booger ate after school with his buddies and Little Booger had some mac 'n cheese with a hot dog in it.


----------



## Solid Lifters

silverskate said:


> Wow that's expensive for a 6 pack of Lagunitas!  I love Lagunitas beer for their good price compared to Stone or Dogfish head brew. Sumpin Sumpin at my store is usually around $8.99 or less. Seeing that your located in California, see if you can locate a Total Wine and More or better yet head over to the breweries. :drunk:


Tell me about it! I'm not shopping there ever again! I got hosed. I'll have to make a trip to Bev Mo because I think they have it. 

Fish sandwich. It wasn't as good as others I've made.


----------



## StarHalo

I've never seen my gal for less than $9.99 a sixer (though that's never stopped me), same price as Racer 5. If you want a bang-for-the-buck IPA, head over to Trader Joe's and get a six pack of Mission St for $6. Fun fact: Mission St says it's brewed at "Steinhaus Brewery" - there is no Steinhaus Brewery, it's actually a product of the _Firestone Walker_ brewery oo:


----------



## guiri

Kestrel said:


> I haven't visited this thread for a while, but I was traveling recently and had the best Reuben sandwich (actually probably the best hot sandwich I've ever had) at the 'Celtic Cowboy' in Great Falls Montana. Sorry no pics, too busy eating.



How selfish of you


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Tell me about it! I'm not shopping there ever again! I got hosed. I'll have to make a trip to Bev Mo because I think they have it.
> 
> Fish sandwich. It wasn't as good as others I've made.



Shame 'cause it looked tasty 

As for the heat, down here it's 80 tonight and humid as hell!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

No Slaters in Northern Ca. Got something good up here? Sacramento?

Bill


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a hickory smoked beef hot link with mustard and sweet relish.


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> I've never seen my gal for less than $9.99 a sixer (though that's never stopped me), same price as Racer 5. If you want a bang-for-the-buck IPA, head over to Trader Joe's and get a six pack of Mission St for $6. Fun fact: Mission St says it's brewed at "Steinhaus Brewery" - there is no Steinhaus Brewery, it's actually a product of the _Firestone Walker_ brewery oo:


I'll search for that one, too. You weren't wrong about the Lagunitas. Ever try a Hangar 24 Betty IPA? Superb! 

Hangar 24 Betty IPA





Fish Friday: Pan fried tilapia, white beans and mac and cheese!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight was awesome! We had ricotta spinach tortellini with parmesan basil cream sauce and Italian sausage meatballs.


Ricotta Spinach Tortellini with Parmesan Basil Cream Sauce and Italian Sausage Meatballs






Ricotta Spinach Tortellini Inside Shot Closeup






Italian Sausage Meatball Inside Shot Closeup


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was cottage cheese, tortilla chips, sardines with Sriracha hot sauce.


Dinner was beef chorizo patty, pan fried cheddar whipped potatoes, mac & cheese and corn niblets.


Beef Chorizo Patty Dinner


----------



## guiri

Looks good


----------



## StarHalo

Should you tire of white-people-mac-and-cheese:

*Beer and Bacon Mac and Cheese*

2 cups elbow macaroni
4 strips of bacon, cut in half
1/2 cup sour cream
1 egg
2/3 cup beer (pale ale, blonde, bock, and Hef work well, an IPA will give you a very strong beer flavor)
1 1/2 cups cheddar cheese (fresh grated, pre-shreaded has additives that prevents it from melting properly)
2 tbs butter
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp smoked paprika
pinch cayenne pepper
salt to taste

In a large pot of boiling water, add the noodles and cook until just before done. Don't over-cook the noodles or this will end up mushy.
Drain the pasta, return the pot to the stove and cook the bacon until crispy, remove from pot and allow to cool.
Drain off bacon grease and return drained noodles to the pot.
In a separate bowl, add the beer, egg and sour cream, beat until well combined.
Add the butter and the beer mixture to the noodles and return to medium heat. Stir until the butter has melted.
About 1/4 a cup at a time, add the cheese. Stir until cheese has melted before adding more.
Add the spices and chopped bacon, stir.
Makes 4 entre sized portions.


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Should you tire of white-people-mac-and-cheese:
> 
> *Beer and Bacon Mac and Cheese*
> 
> 2 cups elbow macaroni
> 4 strips of bacon, cut in half
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> 1 egg
> 2/3 cup beer (pale ale, blonde, bock, and Hef work well, an IPA will give you a very strong beer flavor)
> 1 1/2 cups cheddar cheese (fresh grated, pre-shreaded has additives that prevents it from melting properly)
> 2 tbs butter
> 1/2 tsp black pepper
> 1/4 tsp smoked paprika
> pinch cayenne pepper
> salt to taste
> 
> In a large pot of boiling water, add the noodles and cook until just before done. Don't over-cook the noodles or this will end up mushy.
> Drain the pasta, return the pot to the stove and cook the bacon until crispy, remove from pot and allow to cool.
> Drain off bacon grease and return drained noodles to the pot.
> In a separate bowl, add the beer, egg and sour cream, beat until well combined.
> Add the butter and the beer mixture to the noodles and return to medium heat. Stir until the butter has melted.
> About 1/4 a cup at a time, add the cheese. Stir until cheese has melted before adding more.
> Add the spices and chopped bacon, stir.
> Makes 4 entre sized portions.



I prefer homemade mac and cheese over the 'Blue Box Blues' kind, but it's what the boys want. Only recently, I got Little Booger to eat the Stouffer's Mac and Cheese, but I still don't want him to eat that over homemade. The sodium amount is outrageous in that stuff! I'm trying to get them to enjoy the homemade stuff, but I gave up years ago.


----------



## guiri

I eat some kind of salisbury steak with mac and cheese (frozen) and that mac n' cheese is the best I've had. Creamy stuff. Although I have to be honest, I wasn't all that big on mac n' cheese
to start with so I don't have that much to compare with.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner:


Beef and Beef Chorizo Burger Patty with Melted Cheese, Pan Fried Cheddar Whipped Potatoes and Green Beans






Beef and Beef Chorizo Burger Patty Inside Shot


----------



## guiri

That bottom pic looks awesome


----------



## Solid Lifters

No dinner last night and no breakfast or lunch today. So, two hot dogs it is again. (The hot dog buns are about to go bad so it's either eat them now, or toss them out later).


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> (The hot dog buns are about to go bad so it's either eat them now, or toss them out later).



Put peanut butter on one side of the bun, jelly on the other, then drop in a banana; boom, picnic pb&js..


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> No dinner last night and no breakfast or lunch today. So, two hot dogs it is again. (The hot dog buns are about to go bad so it's either eat them now, or toss them out later).



When in doubt, it it! 

So, you fasting?


----------



## Tracker II

Hey Solid, that Beef Chorizo Patty looks awesome. I assume that you are cooking two beef patties, then stacking them with chorizo in the middle and putting cheese on top, and then cooking them just a bit more to warm the chorizo and melt the cheese, right?


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> When in doubt, it it!
> 
> So, you fasting?



Nope, just wasn't hungrig. Weird, I know. 



Tracker II said:


> Hey Solid, that Beef Chorizo Patty looks awesome. I assume that you are cooking two beef patties, then stacking them with chorizo in the middle and putting cheese on top, and then cooking them just a bit more to warm the chorizo and melt the cheese, right?



Nope. I mixed the raw beef and beef chorizo all together with a bunch of spices, then formed it into several patties. Sometimes, the chorizo just doesn't want to mix with the beef. Added the cheese when I flipped it.

Fish Friday Dinner


----------



## guiri

Tracker II said:


> Hey Solid, that Beef Chorizo Patty looks awesome. I assume that you are cooking two beef patties, then stacking them with chorizo in the middle and putting cheese on top, and then cooking them just a bit more to warm the chorizo and melt the cheese, right?



Assumptions, assumptions, assumptions! Let's stop assuming and give him the address and he can just send us a few to investigate for ourselves...who's with me?


----------



## Solid Lifters

I live at 123 Fake St. Somewhere USA. No need to call ahead, just show up anytime. 

Only had dinner yesterday and I was hungry. So, I had a ham and swiss cheese sandwich with Pizza Pringles since Pringles Pizza Stix are no longer made. Cookies for dessert afterwards.








Oreo Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Cookies






Oreo Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Cookies


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> I live at 123 Fake St. Somewhere USA. No need to call ahead, just show up anytime.
> 
> Only had dinner yesterday and I was hungry. So, I had a ham and swiss cheese sandwich with Pizza Pringles since Pringles Pizza Stix are no longer made. Cookies for dessert afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oreo Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> Oreo Reese's Peanut Butter Cup Cookies



There's clearly a communication problem here. I wanted the food sent to ME! 

By the way, in two days, I've had two morons try to scam me out of my motorcycle that I have for sale.
One idiot found me on craigslist and the other on cycle trader. Sheesh...

Things have changed since I got on the internet in 1996


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> There's clearly a communication problem here. I wanted the food sent to ME!
> 
> By the way, in two days, I've had two morons try to scam me out of my motorcycle that I have for sale.
> One idiot found me on craigslist and the other on cycle trader. Sheesh...
> 
> Things have changed since I got on the internet in 1996



You're right, I didn't read it clear enough. 

I'll never had anybody over at my house. It's the best way to stay safe. If you have a bike for sale, meet at their house, that way know where they live. Best way to stay safe.


----------



## guiri

Good advice and as with most advice, I probably won't heed it but yes, it is.

Hard enough to find a buyer these days.

Here's the text I got from him...by the way, I've seen this a lot so I figured it was a scam from the first line, BUT,
considering I'm trying to sell something, I thought I'd at least give him the benefit of the doubt...

I hope I'm not breaking any rules here and if so, I'll remove it or one of the gods probably will 


 +15053997064 Add - Gallup, NM 
6/11/14 4:36 PM 2 days ago 
 

 
 +15053997064: Hello, I'm interested in buying this bike, is it still in good condition and available for sale? Reply me with your final asking price 12:03 PM 
Me: Yes it is and yes it is. $5000 bike only and $6000 with luggage. *Cash only*. 1:54 PM 

+15053997064: (1/2) Thanks for your response, I am quite okay with your price,I need you to understand that i am willing and ready to purchase it right 3:19 PM 

+15053997064: (2/2) away,put it off the AD site,Do u accept PayPal? 3:19 PM 
Me: C A S H O N L Y ! ! 4:36 PM 








I don't think these *******s even bother reading what you tell them.


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Good advice and as with most advice, I probably won't heed it but yes, it is.
> 
> Hard enough to find a buyer these days.
> 
> Here's the text I got from him...by the way, I've seen this a lot so I figured it was a scam from the first line, BUT,
> considering I'm trying to sell something, I thought I'd at least give him the benefit of the doubt...
> 
> I hope I'm not breaking any rules here and if so, I'll remove it or one of the gods probably will
> 
> 
> +15053997064 Add - Gallup, NM
> 6/11/14 4:36 PM 2 days ago
> +15053997064: Hello, I'm interested in buying this bike, is it still in good condition and available for sale? Reply me with your final asking price 12:03 PM
> Me: Yes it is and yes it is. $5000 bike only and $6000 with luggage. *Cash only*. 1:54 PM
> 
> +15053997064: (1/2) Thanks for your response, I am quite okay with your price,I need you to understand that i am willing and ready to purchase it right 3:19 PM
> 
> +15053997064: (2/2) away,put it off the AD site,Do u accept PayPal? 3:19 PM
> Me: C A S H O N L Y ! ! 4:36 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think these *******s even bother reading what you tell them.


Don't I know it. That's why I don't bother anymore. Too many idiots out there. 

Dinner last night was smoked beef polska kielbasa, peas and buttered noodles.


----------



## guiri

The snausages look good.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

guiri, did you already post up your pan roasted almonds recipe? I recently bought a cast-iron skillet, and have been making everything I can in it!


----------



## guiri

Don't think so but here it is, it's really simple.

Get your almonds ready. They will usually have the skin on them.

Boil some water and put your almonds in there for a few minutes. This will soften the skin up
so that when you take them out of the water, all you have to do is squeeze them and the almond
will pop out, leaving the skin off.

I prefer to use butter for my cooking for flavor but can't honestly say if I used oil or butter as it's
been too many years ago.

I'd say use oil instead. Heat your oil up a bit and put your almonds in and just keep stirring them till they
get brownish on both sides and then take them out and salt them and let them cool a bit.

They are awesome and with a small glass of cool Bailey's with it, it's incredible. Give it a shot and let me know.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Blueberry Pancakes and Bacon for Dinner


----------



## guiri

Never was intrigued by pancakes and bacon but dammit, that looks good


----------



## StarHalo

Mm, needs some butter pecan syrup


----------



## Meganoggin

Steak and salad


----------



## Solid Lifters

Since I still had beef chorizo in the fridge that was gonna go bad soon, I made beef and beef chorizo patties again.


Beef and Beef Chorizo Patty with Cheddar Broccoli Potatoes and Mac & Cheese






Stogie and Beer for Dessert


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Meganoggin said:


> Steak and salad



Is it just me, or does anyone else see a chestbuster, from the first Alien movie, in the bottom half of that steak? 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else see a chestbuster, from the first Alien movie, in the bottom half of that steak?
> 
> ~ Chance


I see a sleestak. LOL

Just had an onion bagel with jalapeno cream cheese.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Leftovers.


Beef and Beef Chorizo Patty, Whipped Potatoes and Green Beans


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was a Havarti Cheese and Roast Beef sammich.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Roast Beef and Havarti Cheese Sandwich: Take Two






Is 8AM too early for a beer?


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was...


Beef and Beef Chorizo Cheeseburger with Mac and Cheese






Beef and Beef Chorizo Cheeseburger Closeup


----------



## Solid Lifters

F1 race and World Cup football means... Pizza and beer time. 


Round Table King Arthur Supreme







Hangar 24 Betty IPA


----------



## Solid Lifters

The last of the Beef and Beef Chorizo Burger Patty, Baked Potato and Green Beans.


----------



## StarHalo

Got some patties, sharp cheddar slices, bacon, buns, and fries ready for this evening; didn't see any Hangar 24 Betty up at the hooch hut/BevMo, but they just happen to have bombers of Stone RuinTen in stock, the granddaddy of the big, big beers. Highly recommended if you're 'round that way.


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Got some patties, sharp cheddar slices, bacon, buns, and fries ready for this evening; didn't see any Hangar 24 Betty up at the hooch hut/BevMo, but they just happen to have bombers of Stone RuinTen in stock, the granddaddy of the big, big beers. Highly recommended if you're 'round that way.



Ever had that Betty? It's powerful stuff. Much more than Bear Republic Racer 5 and Lagunitas Little Sumpin. Bitter, tart, fruity and very piney. So fabulous!

Dinner was a pork cutlet on a burger bun with BBQ sauce. It was awesome. Oh, and the last slice of pizza I found hidden in the fridge. I hope Big Booger didn't want it.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Ever had that Betty? It's powerful stuff.



Haven't seen it around, but it sounds promising. I only get to sit down and have a beer once in a great while, so when I do it's usually one of the big guns; Hop Stoopid, Knee Deep Simtra, Racer X, etc. Sounds like Betty will fit right in there.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fish Friday, the usual. 

Skunked again at the store today. No Bear Republic, Lagunitas or Stone RuinTen. Not even Ruination. At least they had my gal Betty.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Two hot dogs with green onion dip and chips.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brats, Cheesy Noodles and Peas.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Homemade ribs, beanie-weinies, Italian pasta salad and potato salad.


----------



## Solid Lifters

My first Stone beer and not my last! 






Brunch was an onion bagel with jalapeno cream cheese.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> My first Stone beer and not my last!



Try their standard Stone IPA with pizza, fun combo. And everybody gets around to Ruination and RuinTen eventually..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Try their standard Stone IPA with pizza, fun combo. And everybody gets around to Ruination and RuinTen eventually..


Still haven't found a bottle of that stuff, yet. Still looking.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Still haven't found a bottle of that stuff, yet. Still looking.



Gerrard's Market


----------



## Solid Lifters

Too far away. LOL I'll stick with Stater Bros. and occasional trip to BevMo.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Too far away.



Well it's worth a one-time adventure trip if you ever have the time; the above-pictured wall is a $9.99 build-a-sixer, the quick and easy way to try a whole bunch of new beers (and that wall represents less than one-fifth of the beers they have in stock there, you can tell they're aiming for BevMo, and doing quite a good job of it..) It's also just down the way from one of the IE's highest-rated coffee roasters/cafe, which is across the street from the legendary record store..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Found a Ruination and a regular IPA. But, wasn't cold enough to enjoy with dinner, but will soon. 

4th July leftovers.









Hangar 24 Belgian Summer Ale


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a roast beef and havarti cheese sandwich with a side of Italian Pasta Salad.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was two knockwurst with mustard and relish with a side of potato salad.






Stone IPA


----------



## StarHalo

The Pretzel Bacon Burger is back at Wendy's, just finished mine..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a Pastrami and Havarti cheese sandwich. Dinner was at Big Booger's Summer Job, Marcos Pizza.


Charlie's Pride Pastrami






Pastrami and Havarti Cheese Sandwich






Pastrami and Havarti Cheese Sandwich Close-up






Marco's Pizza (Deluxe Uno) and Cheese Bread






Marco's Pizza Deluxe Uno Close-up






Stone Ruination IPA


----------



## Solid Lifters

Last of the Marco's Pizza leftovers.


My aunt (Tante) arrived from Holland today and got some Graskaas cheese and Droste chocolate. Graskaas is the best cheese on the face of the Earth. It's a Gouda cheese made from cow milk where the cows only fed on fresh green Spring grass. Graskaas = grass cheese. Very flavorful, buttery rich, soft and mild (jong).


Graskaas






Droste Chocolate and Graskaas


----------



## Solid Lifters

Had nothing all day because I knew I'd eat something epic tonight. While watching the All Star Game, I had a cheeseburger, fried home 'taters and a Stone Smoked Porter.


Cheeseburger and Fried Homemade 'Taters






Cheeseburger Closeup






Stone Smoked Porter


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a pastrami and havarti cheese sandwich.


Early dinner. Frozen dinner of spaghetti and meatballs. Though, they forgot the meatballs.


----------



## StarHalo

The aforementioned mom n' pop store is stocking the two new Lagunitas beers, NightTime and Little Sumpin' Extra, alongside another limited run of Stone Enjoy By bombers.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Late night dinner/snack,


Pork Loin Chop Cutlett BBQ Sandwich






Hangar 24 Amarillo Pale Ale


----------



## StarHalo

A Harvard student has created _aerosol cake batter_ - cake batter in a can that has air injected into it as it's expelled, creating "rise" in place of rising ingredients, so it needs only to be microwaved for a minute to create finished baked cake. Stay tuned..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was Blueberry pancakes and a pint of milk.


Dinner was the following...


Hebrew National Knockwurst with Bertman's Ballpark Mustard and Del Monte Sweet Relish with a side of Dutch Potato Salad






Ballast Point Big Eye IPA






Bear Republic Racer 5 IPA


----------



## Solid Lifters

Petrilli's Pizza night. The Specialty with added black olives and a side of Cheese Garlic Bread.


Petrilli's Specialty Pizza and Garlic Cheese Bread


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

They say Wednesday is National Hotdog Day. Got any of those Hebrew Nationals leftover?


----------



## Solid Lifters

Corned Beef, Cabbage with Whipped Potatoes and Gravy


----------



## Solid Lifters

Fish Friday usuals with one of the best beers I've ever had.


Hangar 24 Local Fields Palmero


----------



## Solid Lifters

Just too hot to eat last few days. Just a lot of spinach salads and cold water. But, since it was cooler today, the boys and I went all out. Legend's Burgers.


Legend's Double Cheeseburger


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a pastrami and havarti cheese sandwich with a side of the very last of Pringles Pizza Stix. Sadly, it's not being made anymore and no long available. Droste chocolate for dessert.








Droste Chocolate


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night was the following:


Ballast Point Black Marlin Porter






Black Beans with Garlic and Onion over Rice topped with Queso Panela


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Ballast Point Black Marlin Porter



If you're already up to their porters, may as well get the granddaddy of 'em all, Victory At Sea..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> If you're already up to their porters, may as well get the granddaddy of 'em all, Victory At Sea..



I'll look into it. Thanks for the head's up. 

Didn't have dinner. It's just too hot to eat. But, I did have a fantastic brunch of a baguette with pastrami, butter and this cheese...


Sargento New Zealander Cheese


----------



## Solid Lifters

Had dinner with my aunt (Tante Janna) again. We had Thanksgiving dinner since she always wanted to have it with us.

Ballast Point Black Marlin Porter






Thanksgiving Dinner


----------



## Solid Lifters

Too hot to make or eat, but had to eat something. Salad time. I've been eating a lot of salad lately. It was romaine lettuce, baby leaf spinach, cucumber, radish, tomatoes, carrots, snow peas with smoked turkey pieces.


----------



## nbp

Looks like a fine salad to me! I do enjoy a good salad, I just hate chopping everything up.


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Looks like a fine salad to me! I do enjoy a good salad, I just hate chopping everything up.


Well, I like playing with knives, at times. So, I was more than happy to slice it all up. 

Just had some Droste Chocolate.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Didn't eat much yesterday because it was too hot. Since I had only a salad all day long yesterday, breakfast today was epic.


Blueberry Pancakes and Sausage


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner, was as epic as breakfast. Making up for not eating much the last few days now that the weather is much cooler. Since so much food was pilling up in the fridge, made a 'Leftovers Meal' for dinner tonight. Tri Tip, Smoked Turkey, Corn, Stuffing and Cheddar Cheese Potato Pancakes.


Leftovers (Cleaning Out The Fridge) Dinner


----------



## nbp

Did I ever show you guys this burger I ate? 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uq7347rh0c7hntk/IMG_1326.JPG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mm-mm, that's a tasty burger! 

Server asks, "How would you liked your meal served?" nbp answers, "Stacked, please."

Were you able to wrap yourself around the whole thing? What's the layer with the BBQ sauce?

~ Chance


----------



## Bullzeyebill

nbp, what is the name of the restaurant where that huge burger resided?

Bill


----------



## Solid Lifters

Looks like a Slater's Burger but don't think that's it. Speaking of burgers... 

Dinner last night was a cheeseburger with a messed up cheddar potato pancake and homemade baked beans.


Stone RuinTen IPA






Cheeseburger with Cheddar Potaoes and Homemade Baked Beans


----------



## StarHalo

Lunch at one of the highest-rated pizza places on the West Coast; my half with everything, and a bottle of sarsaparilla:





Dessert was a "Strawberry Surf Rider", a strawberry-peach-lemon-lime smoothie;







Solid Lifters said:


> Stone RuinTen



The big gun! You dig it?


----------



## Full Power

Solid Lifters said:


> Had nothing all day because I knew I'd eat something epic tonight. While watching the All Star Game, I had a cheeseburger, fried home 'taters and a Stone Smoked Porter.
> 
> 
> Cheeseburger and Fried Homemade 'Taters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if I lick the screen, will I get an idea of how good it (might) taste.!?
> 
> Cheeseburger Closeup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stone Smoked Porter






Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## nbp

Ok, got my photo issues worked out so I can post pics again properly. Stupid imageshack, trying to charge me now for my own pics. :scowl: Hello photobucket! It's free and has way more features! I want to delete my imageshack account out of spite but then all the pics I have posted here on CPF all these years will all go dark. 

Anyways, I got this burger at a little place on a lake near my house. Upstairs is sort of a 'fine dining' steak and seafood type area, and downstairs is a bar and pub food. Downstairs is where you get the *Mayor Stark burger*. :naughty:

*Mayor Stark* = _One pound of beef_ stuffed with _butter_ and BBQ rub, topped with several slices of _bacon_, a _cheese plank_ (a fancy term for 4 slices of different kinds of cheese stacked up, breaded and deep fried), spicy mayo, BBQ sauce, lettuce & tomato, all on a Pretzel bun. It's basically the best thing you will ever eat in life. 






And the cross section!!! Notice the "cheese plank".


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Lunch at one of the highest-rated pizza places on the West Coast; my half with everything, and a bottle of sarsaparilla:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dessert was a "Strawberry Surf Rider", a strawberry-peach-lemon-lime smoothie;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big gun! You dig it?



Yes, it was excellent! Double IPA with extra grain alcohol added? Yep, it's for me! 

What's the name of that pizza joint you went to in your pic?


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Ok, got my photo issues worked out so I can post pics again properly. Stupid imageshack, trying to charge me now for my own pics. :scowl: Hello photobucket! It's free and has way more features! I want to delete my imageshack account out of spite but then all the pics I have posted here on CPF all these years will all go dark.
> 
> Anyways, I got this burger at a little place on a lake near my house. Upstairs is sort of a 'fine dining' steak and seafood type area, and downstairs is a bar and pub food. Downstairs is where you get the *Mayor Stark burger*. :naughty:
> 
> *Mayor Stark* = _One pound of beef_ stuffed with _butter_ and BBQ rub, topped with several slices of _bacon_, a _cheese plank_ (a fancy term for 4 slices of different kinds of cheese stacked up, breaded and deep fried), spicy mayo, BBQ sauce, lettuce & tomato, all on a Pretzel bun. It's basically the best thing you will ever eat in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the cross section!!! Notice the "cheese plank".



https://imgur.com/ Why aren't you using that image hosting site? I do and it's the best I've ever used!

Oh, and that burger... DAMN!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Mayor Stark burger? *Ha! It should be called the *Cardiologist Special. * 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Yes, it was excellent! Double IPA with extra grain alcohol added? Yep, it's for me!
> 
> What's the name of that pizza joint you went to in your pic?



If you're enjoying the big gun stuff, look for Knee Deep Brewing Simtra; a "triple IPA", 11.25% ABV, just a swaggering baseball bat of hops..

And the pizza place is the same place everything else is, Redlands; called Gourmet Pizza. A rather unassuming name, but it's a whole other level of pie from other shoppes, and the menu is quite large and quite insane. Pizza with mashed potatoes and gravy, pizza with peanut butter and bacon, etc.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Gotta go check them out sometime. Thanks for the beer suggestion. 

Dinner was a smoked turkey sammich and bottle of brew.


Bear Republic Big Bear Black Stout


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was pan fried fish, white beans with mac and cheese. Beer was in honor of IPA day.


Ballast Point Sculpin IPA






Fish Dinner


----------



## guiri

No, I'm not ignoring you guys but I've got my head up my a$$ and I'm so used to getting notified when there is a reply
and I forget checking. Now that I'm here, I kinda hate coming back in. You guys are killing me. All this food is giving me a damn
heart attack. 

I was at IHOP the other day and tried their crepes and I was going to just get the once with fruit but I thought, let me first
try the regular ones and although I don't remember what Hollandaise sauce tastes like, it sounded good so I ordered them.
Well, it turns out I don't really like Hollandaise sauce.

Damn! I love crepes though and used to make killer crepes with this sour cherry marmalade we have in Bulgaria (germans also have it and I tell
you guys how to find it if interested). Man, it was amazing.
I miss the good ol' days when I actually cooked. Now I'm by myself and can't be bothered cooking just for myself. Too much work
to cook and clean up for only 5 minutes of enjoyment


----------



## Supernatural

Solid Lifters said:


> Had nothing all day because I knew I'd eat something epic tonight. While watching the All Star Game, I had a cheeseburger, fried home 'taters and a Stone Smoked Porter. Cheeseburger and Fried Homemade 'Taters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeseburger Closeup
> 
> 
> 
> Stone Smoked Porter


 Great looking food! Just wondering if that's how rare most people get their burgers? I was told I should be ordering burgers at medium well.


----------



## StarHalo

Supernatural said:


> Great looking food! Just wondering if that's how rare most people get their burgers? I was told I should be ordering burgers at medium well.



It's a matter of preference and risk. One of my favorite mountain resort restaurants out here [now long closed] offered steak in the usual well done-through-rare spectrum, plus a "Black and Blue" option - the steak is placed in the flame so that the exterior is charred black, then served, so the interior is essentially uncooked.


----------



## Supernatural

StarHalo said:


> It's a matter of preference and risk. One of my favorite mountain resort restaurants out here [now long closed] offered steak in the usual well done-through-rare spectrum, plus a "Black and Blue" option - the steak is placed in the flame so that the exterior is charred black, then served, so the interior is essentially uncooked.


 I was actually told steaks are best at medium rare, but that's different from hamburgers which I always assumed are not as good a cut as steaks are.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

In the 60's, I frequented a restaurant at the Napa Valley Airport. One of their specialties was a "Blue Steak". It was placed on a hot flat grill with a stone placed on top. It was cooked quickly and served with the interior at room temp, had a blue casting to it, and was unbelievably tender and succulent with an unusual texture. I have never seen a blue steak since the restaurant closed in the 70's.

Bill

edit: It did not close, just changed ownership.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Supernatural said:


> Great looking food! Just wondering if that's how rare most people get their burgers



Not me. Never. No way that patty reached the recommend 160*F. When it comes to rare beef, there's a big difference between steak and ground chuck.

It's definitely a matter of preference and *risk.*

~ Chance


----------



## Meganoggin

StarHalo said:


> It's a matter of preference and risk. One of my favorite mountain resort restaurants out here [now long closed] offered steak in the usual well done-through-rare spectrum, plus a "Black and Blue" option - the steak is placed in the flame so that the exterior is charred black, then served, so the interior is essentially uncooked.



A friend of mine used to work for Weber BBQ, he does what he calls dirty steaks, where he puts the steaks straight on to the red hot charcoal, one minute each side. The charcoal doesn't stick if it's hot enough. Bear in mind it doesn't work with briquettes. 

Fantastic results as long as you like them rare. Takes a bit of courage to whack expensive steaks straight on the coals, but it's worth it!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

idea is that steaks' surface gets relatively dirty with handling, whereas the inner parts of it stay cleaner. When you cook a steak, almost always the outside reaches a safe temperature to kill any living contaminants. In a burger, you grind it up, so any potential contaminants get mixed all throughout the food, rather than staying on the surface. Therefore, generally it is safer to thorougly cook a burger, while you can more safely eat steaks nice and bloody.

I've always wanted to try an aged steak, but those places are fairly expensive. Basically, cut of meat sets out for some weeks or months, then the dried parts are trimmed, individual steaks cut out and cooked.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Hour of prep work, 15 hours of waiting for smoke time, two hours of shredding and preparing, an this is the result. Sometimes, all that work is worth it. This was worth it. 

After smoking two pork picnic shoulders for over 15 hours, dinner was done. I was just too tired to make cole slaw and homemade beans. So, we had pulled pork sammies with leftover mac and cheese.


Pork Picnic Shoulder Roasts Pre Smoke






Pork Picnic Shoulder Roasts During Smoke (Half Way Mark)






Pork Picnic Shoulder Roast Smoking Complete












Pulled Pork with BBQ Sauce For Dinner






Pulled Pork with BBQ Sauce for Freezer (6 Bags)






Pulled Pork BBQ Sandwich Dinner






Pulled Pork BBQ Sandwich Closeup


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was Chinese/American Food. Pork Fried Rice and Chow Mein with some leftover Pulled Pork


Lagunitas Hop Stoopid






Pork Fried Rice and Pork Chow Mein


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Lagunitas Hop Stoopid



That's what I usually get lately, they sell it at a lot of gas stations around here, gotta love Cali. And yay on not frosting the mug this time..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> That's what I usually get lately, they sell it at a lot of gas stations around here, gotta love Cali. And yay on not frosting the mug this time..


You'll have to take that back. It was frosted. It doesn't last very long. It's hot here in IE SoCal. Cold beer from the fridge gets warm before you finish drinking it. Don't like warm drinks. Not even water. Everything must be ice cold. However, if I'm dehydrated I'll drink a bottle or two of warm water then have a cold one.


----------



## StarHalo

The trick is to only pour the amount that will stay cold over the time it'll take to drink it, leave the rest in the fridge. With IPAs especially, once you start getting below 40 degrees, the flavor goes away significantly. Hop Stoopid at 35 versus 45 degrees doesn't even taste like the same beer.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Pulled Pork Leftovers with homemade baked beans and cole slaw.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was two hot dogs with a side of homemade baked beans and a cold beer. 


New Belgium Ranger


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

How'd you get so much beer out of that little can? :thinking:

~ Chance


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Fat Tire gets its name from the higher pressures they use for canning and bottling. This high pressure allows them to fit more fluid into a given volume of space. *tries to look serious*


----------



## StarHalo

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Fat Tire gets its name from the higher pressures they use for canning and bottling. This high pressure allows them to fit more fluid into a given volume of space. *tries to look serious*



You'd have to drink a lot of Fat Tires to buy that one..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How'd you get so much beer out of that little can? :thinking:
> 
> ~ Chance


It's a magical mug. LOL

New Belgium Snapshot





See! Magical!


Quick Spinach Lasagna


----------



## Solid Lifters

Blueberry Waffles and Sausage


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was Quick Spinach Lasagna Casserole leftovers and a cold beer.


Ballast Point Sculpin IPA







Quick Spinach Lasagna Casserole Leftovers


----------



## guiri

You guys are killing me. Now all I can think of is awesome food. When I saw that pork shoulder, it reminded me of something they make in Sweden
which I think is similar meat but it's stuffed with prunes. Man, it's AWESOME. 






BIG picture so not going to embed it... http://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=...act=rc&uact=3&dur=1536&page=1&start=0&ndsp=46

http://www.frostrosor.nu/2013/10/plommonspackad-flaskkarre.html


----------



## StarHalo

Left is sweet powdered cappuccino, mows down the potato taste almost entirely, tastes like an interesting foreign treat; similar to last year's Chicken & Waffles flavor in that it seems more like a breakfast food than a snack. 

Right is instant cheddar and a strong bacon flavoring kick, the potato adds a greasy quality, like poorly melted cheddar. Not bad on its own, probably tastes best on a fried egg sandwich where it again becomes a breakfast food.


----------



## nbp

Can we all agree we are supposed to eat chips for breakfast? I'm in.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> Can we all agree we are supposed to eat chips for breakfast? I'm in.




I'm in, if the ones from Great Britain count. Love me some fried taters. I hear they put mayonnaise on them. Drown them in it.

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm in, if the ones from Great Britain count. Love me some fried taters. I hear they put mayonnaise on them. Drown them in it.
> 
> ~ Chance


Yep. Actually, it's Miracle Whip. 

Dinner was steak with great beer and an interesting dessert.


Bootlegger's Rustic Rye IPA






Steak, Potatoes with Mixed Veggies






Oreo Cookie Dough






Oreo Cookie Dough Inside Shot






What are 'chocolatey' chips exactly made of, BTW?


----------



## StarHalo

Happy 18th Stone! (now you can vote!)


----------



## guiri

I love how this butter and bread thread includes all kinds of bread (yes, beer is considered bread) 



Damn, that steak and taters looks good


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a spinach salad and some of Big Booger's chips. Dinner was...


Lay's Bacon Mac & Cheese Chips






Quick Spinach Lasagna Casserole Leftovers


----------



## StarHalo

Summertime!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Yes, but what to dunk in/wash them down with? Milk or margaritas?

~ C.G.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Casserole time again. Spinach Beef Kielbasa Cheddar Cheese Casserole, to be exact. Great beer before, during and after dinner.


Lagunitas Little Sumpin' Extra Ale












Stone Coffee Milk Stout


----------



## Solid Lifters

Lunch Time! 


Ballast Point Sculpin






Beef Bologna and Cheese Sandwich with Dutch Potato Salad, Lay's Bacon Mac & Cheese Chips and a slice of Cantaloupe


----------



## Solid Lifters

Corned Beef and Cabbage






Firestone Union Jack






Breakfast today was a Dutch Blueberry Pancake with a side of grapes.


----------



## Solid Lifters

New Belgium Rampant Imperial India Pale Ale






Smoked Polska Beef Kielbasa Cheddar Cheese Casserole


----------



## StarHalo

Had 100 g protein and nearly a full gram of caffeine in my workday, came home and had a delicious Bubba burger with sharp cheddar and a side of those Bacon Mac & Cheese Lays. Now enjoying a Hop Stoopid (Hooch Hut had Simtra but it was three months old) and will be enjoying a slice of triple fudge cake when I'm done with the bomber - chocolate tastes as good as you remember it as a toddler once you're delightfully saturated, highly recommended..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Your post reminds me of this pic...






F1 Race, Brunch and Beer = Great Sunday

Brunch: Beef Bologna with Cheese and Mustard, Spicy Pork Rinds and Dutch Potato Salad


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Your post reminds me of this pic...



Pretty accurate; I got one of those smaller cakes, roughly the diameter of a bowling ball, ate half of it in that one sitting..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Flour added to water is glue. Add some sugar and eggs....voilà! You've made a cake. Question is, where'd the glue go? :thinking:

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Flour added to water is glue.



I thought it was horse and water.

Also, if you take any box of cake mix and ignore the recipe on the box, instead mixing it with the following ingredients:

1 teaspoon baking powder
2 large eggs
1/3 cup vegetable oil, canola oil, or melted coconut oil

...the result will not be cake batter, it will in fact be _cookie dough_. Roll into pong-pong sized balls and place on a cookie sheet, 350 degrees for 10 minutes. Lemon cake makes lemon cookies. Carrot cake makes carrot cookies. Etc.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It took one thousand, seven hundred posts to learn how to make cookies from cake mix.......:twothumbs Well worth the wait. Thanks StarHalo.

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

BBQ Pork Cuttlet Sandwich Carrots and Cheddar Cheese Potato Pancake







Karl Strauss Big Barrel Double IPA


----------



## StarHalo

Most of these chocolate protein drinks taste pretty similar, so I grabbed one of these big guns on the way home from work tonight; not bad for one can having the protein of _nine eggs_..


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Smoked Polska Beef Kielbasa Cheddar Cheese Casserole



Looks awesome


----------



## guiri

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It took one thousand, seven hundred posts to learn how to make cookies from cake mix.......:twothumbs Well worth the wait. Thanks StarHalo.
> 
> ~ Chance




...and that's not counting the FIRST thread


----------



## Solid Lifters

Labor Day 2014. Time for hamburgers and hot dogs. But, too hot to BBQ. So, had hot dogs for brunch with vanilla yogurt. Dinner, hamburgers, prepared somehow, I don't know yet. Unless it's too damn hot to eat again, like the last few days.


Hot Dogs and Vanilla Yogurt






Hot Dogs with Mustard and Relish


----------



## Solid Lifters

Labor Day dinner was easy to make. Carl's Jr new Texas BBQ Thickburger with a side of onion rings. I got the double half pounder with triple cheese and extra BBQ sauce. I only ate half of my meal. It was the BEST mass produced fast-food cheeseburger I've ever had!


Carl's Jr. Texas BBQ Thickburger and Onion Rings






Carl's Jr. Texas BBQ Thickburger and Onion Rings






Carl's Jr. Texas BBQ Thickburger






Carl's Jr. Texas BBQ Thickburger Half Shot


----------



## guiri

The half shot!!! 

Hey, was that yoghurt real or some of that low/non fat stuff? Can't really find anything real up here in NC


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Hey, was that yoghurt real or some of that low/non fat stuff? Can't really find anything real up here in NC



Greek = real. I have two servings of the stuff a day, nummy protein.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Greek = real. I have two servings of the stuff a day, nummy protein.



Star, Did you mean to use the word nummy?! Please tell me you've been drinking (alcohol) and that was just an inebriated slip. 

~ Chance the Incredulous


----------



## StarHalo

Well it's not easy to pair an adjective with "protein". It's not really "delicious", or "savory", definitely not "piquant". What you get from eating serious nutrition is more of a forebrain pleasure, related to logic and long-term planning, than a rear-brain savage reptilian gluttony.

Edit: Just had a Ghirardelli Sea Salt Caramel square, _that_ was some piquant gluttony..


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Greek = real. I have two servings of the stuff a day, nummy protein.




NOthing but low and non fat crap around here


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Well it's not easy to pair an adjective with "protein". It's not really "delicious", or "savory", definitely not "piquant". What you get from eating serious nutrition is more of a forebrain pleasure, related to logic and long-term planning, than a rear-brain savage reptilian gluttony.
> 
> Edit: Just had a Ghirardelli Sea Salt Caramel square, _that_ was some piquant gluttony..



After reading your well thought-out and humorous reply, I'm left with only one option. From hence forth, all good yogurt consumed will be referred to as nummy. One does attempt to use accurate nomenclature. 

Another amusing observation on the consumption of yogurt. When eating commences, people act as if the container is a bottomless pit. Every spoonful is overflowing, a little always falling from the spoon. Then all too soon you're left with practically nothing, so, like a starving dog, you do everything you can to remove the smallest trace. I've even held the container up to the light of the television, [email protected]@king for that last remaining nummy taste.

~ Chance Consumer on Nummy Tillamook


----------



## Meganoggin

Hmmm, yoghurt?

I'm not sure it has a place here....... :sick2:


----------



## StarHalo

Meganoggin said:


> Hmmm, yoghurt?
> 
> I'm not sure it has a place here....... :sick2:



Greek yogurt and fruit is basically like a thicker version of a whipped cream trifle. Try a Dannon Oikos fruit-on-the-bottom sometime, good stuff. Big fan of the pineapple, myself..


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Hmmm, yoghurt?
> 
> I'm not sure it has a place here....... :sick2:



Butter comes from milk, yoghurt is made with milk...and what's with the face? Not a yoghurt lover? 

Like BREAD, yoghurt is awesome 

I DO miss the yoghurt in Europe though. I can't do this low fat, non fat, fat free and light *rap that's available in the stores around here


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Greek yogurt and fruit is basically like a thicker version of a whipped cream trifle. Try a Dannon Oikos fruit-on-the-bottom sometime, good stuff. Big fan of the pineapple, myself..



Quite a few years ago, they released a vanilla yoghurt in sweden that was awesome. Every since, I've had a hankerin' for it but I can't find a normal (full fat) version in the US. There is this new kind but it's got honey in it
and although good, not what I want.


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Quite a few years ago, they released a vanilla yoghurt in sweden that was awesome. Every since, I've had a hankerin' for it but I can't find a normal (full fat) version in the US. There is this new kind but it's got honey in it
> and although good, not what I want.



Just mix some vanilla extract into some Greek yogurt. I think Oikos also offers a vanilla version.


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Just mix some vanilla extract into some Greek yogurt. I think Oikos also offers a vanilla version.



They do but not full fat so to speak and as for mixing, I doubt it would be the same. It just ticks me off that I can't get some full fat stuff because everyone
THINKS that they're getting fat because of the tiny yoghurt they eat every day. Clearly, this is NOT the problem...


----------



## Meganoggin

Guiri, I agree. The low fat crap is full of sugar. 

Propper yog is ok, but almost all processed yog is awful.


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Guiri, I agree. The low fat crap is full of sugar.
> 
> Propper yog is ok, but almost all processed yog is awful.



Man, I used to make my own yoghurt and add cream to it 

Just plain and I had a hard time stopping, once I started eating it


----------



## Solid Lifters

Food poisoning nightmare is over. Didn't eat much the last few days. Went to the ER on Sunday. 

I guess I shouldn't have had these... 

Lay's Pepperoni Dogfart


----------



## guiri

Yep, that's prolly it


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was a baked potato with hot chili and cheese.


----------



## StarHalo

New at your local Burger King, if you're in Japan; the Kuro burger - bamboo charcoal smoking gives the buns and cheese their jet black appearance, that's actually what they look like:


----------



## Lite_me

^^You forgot to mention that the sauce contains squid ink. Yum Yum!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Too hot to eat, but all I had was a spinach salad for brunch. Big Booger showed up with Connal's, a local fast food joint here in SoCal that is better than the typical fast food joints. I had the Patty Melt (only half) and fries (only half).


Connal's Patty Melt and Fries






Connal's Patty Melt






Connal's Patty Melt Half Inside Shot


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Too hot to eat



Tell me about it; I want to go get the new Stone mocha-cayenne stout, but when the temp gauge reads 108, forget it..


----------



## StarHalo

Bacon cheeseburgers made on the stove Starhalo-style; fry up your slices of bacon, then set aside, and with the bacon grease still in the pan, drop in your beef patties and go. Top with slices of sharp cheddar for the last couple of minutes of cooking time. Side of mozzarella sticks.

Tonight's refreshment: Victory Dirtwolf DIPA, via Pennsylvania; unlike other big-dumb-muscle-car DIPAs (Hoptimum, Simtra), this one is less about being hit in the face with a sack of hops, and more like being hit in the face with a sack of fruit - huge fruit flavor and smell, I'm not sure a non-beer person would be able to identify this as a beer, it's so complex..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I was looking forward to a picture of your StarHalo bacon cheeseburger.......:sigh:

~ Chance The Disappointed Burger Fan


----------



## StarHalo

Ha, well I have more of the ingredients left, so I'll probably be doing this again tomorrow night, might get a pic then.


----------



## StarHalo

Gentlemen,

The Jack Rabbit Slim's Five Dollar Milkshake, Martin and Lewis style:





And what goes better with that than a bacon cheeseburger with olive oil and sea salt potato wedges:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Five dollar shake? That's milk and ice-cream. Do you put any bourbon in it? No. Must be a pretty good shake.

~ C.G.


----------



## Mattaus

Made these over the weekend for a get together I had.

First batch of bread rolls never proved properly so had to make a second batch at late notice. Pork turned out perfectly (and was heaps easier in the oven than my intended method of smoking over coals...yet the taste was excellent). Sauce was SUPER hot but perfect. I'm hungry thinking about it now. So much effort though


----------



## Solid Lifters

The past 10 days, I've lost 7 pounds.


Still too hot to cook dinner, but not enough to not eat something. Dinner was a 240 calorie Lean Cuisine Meatloaf and mashed potato dinner. Not bad. Bad food tastes great when you're hungry enough.

Two days ago, it was 81° at 2:30AM! This morning, it was 62°. Looks like the heat wave is over. Thank Petey!!!


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Lean Cuisine Meatloaf and mashed potato dinner. Not bad. Bad food tastes great when you're hungry enough.



The Three-Meat Pizza, Lasagna, and Ravioli are their best dishes (especially with some crushed red pepper dashed on), just be sure to add a salad. I lost sixty pounds that way..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Yeah, but these meals are plenty salty. I needed the salt last week, but not now since the weather is so much cooler. Congrats losing 60 pounds! 

Made dinner a few days ago and last night.


Cheesy Tuna Pasta Casserole






Last night Pulled Pork Sammich with Homemade Baked Beans


----------



## StarHalo

Today is the first day of fall - I enjoyed my first Pumpkin Spice Frappuccino sitting outside the Starbucks on the umbrella-ed patio in 80 degree sunshine, reading a Kindle book on my smartphone and watching guys in convertibles and girls in sundresses go by. Gotta love Cali..


----------



## nbp

Gotta love sundresses.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

......not on your 16 year old daughter, you don't. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

Errr, yeah, I definitely don't have a teenage daughter. 27 and single.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Still, you can understand my point. No?

~ C.G.


----------



## nbp

Certainly. I'm sure if I had a daughter I'd be crazy protective of her. I guess you're job then is to make sure it is a modest sundress. Haha.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Solid Lifters said:


> Yeah, but these meals are plenty salty. I needed the salt last week, but not now since the weather is so much cooler. Congrats losing 60 pounds! Made dinner a few days ago and last night.Cheesy Tuna Pasta Casserole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night Pulled Pork Sammich with Homemade Baked Beans


PASTA look amazing, Id love that, but only once a mounth, I have one night a mounth were I can eat however much I want i.e my fave mill other than that everything I eat or get served I have to half as am trying tloose waight, @14st I am what you might call morbadly obese lol, got a bit of a gut, not the skinny cyclist I want to be!!!Its hard work but looking at this thread, wow teaches me self controll I could easily eat most of what is posted here lol, but dont dare touch all the burger and pasta and stuff these days just cant or I end up so hughe, I seem to gain waight far to easily comperd to most people....Looks delishes tough, happy to watch from this side of the world so not tempted ahaha!!! as it looks very tempting some of it, you all liek your melted cheese though dont you!! Its so expensive in the UK no way I could addord to use cheese light that a lot of nights ahaha, I LOVE chesse though, when I go to america next year I think Ill go up a size in the two weeks I am there lol!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Big Booger brought home The Hat. I had the following:


The Hat Double Chili Cheeseburger






The Hat Double Chili Cheeseburger Half Shot






The Hat Chili Chees Fries with Pickle and Tomato


----------



## Solid Lifters

Breakfast burrito for dinner. With scrambled egg, cheddar cheese and breakfast sasuage. Little booger ate all the tater tots I made for them as an after school snack. I grounded him for six months and making him peel a 10 lbs. sack of potatoes only using his fingernails to peel them. He then must turn them into hash browns for breakfast for the next several days.


----------



## StarHalo

The actual recipe for the Cronut; "Difficulty: Extreme." Good luck with that..

Also, Chocolate-Cream Golden and Root Beer Float Golden varieties of Oreos spotted, neither moved me to buy like Limeade did..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Lean Cuisine Cheddar Broccoli and Potatoes with a can of Premium Chunk Chicken. Very satisfying 400 Calories.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Lagunitas IPA





Polska Sausage Dinner


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Lagunitas IPA



Always found that one just a touch boozy, def prefer my girl or Hop Stoopid. TW&M sells IPA glasses btw, worth the drive just to visit that store..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Always found that one just a touch boozy, def prefer my girl or Hop Stoopid. TW&M sells IPA glasses btw, worth the drive just to visit that store..


Love Hop Stoopid. That's my favorite Lagunitas so far. 

Ever try Little Sumpin' Extra? That's very boozy. 

Brunch was a roast beef sammich.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Ever try Little Sumpin' Extra? That's very boozy.



Yeah, I don't think it improves on the original. The best alternate to Sumpin' is Lagunitas Sucks, but you'll have to wait till the new year for that one..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Didn't eat yesterday at all. A few crackers with peanut butter was it. Just didn't feel hungry. So, today, different story. Woke up to a roast beef sandwich and some cottage cheese and then The Hat (again) for dinner. 


The Hat's Chili Cheese Tamales with Pickle Tomato and Onion






The Hat's Chili Cheese Tamales Inside Shot






The Hat's Chili Cheese Fries w/ Pickle Tomato






The Hat's Small Side of Chili


----------



## Solid Lifters

Healthy Choice General Tso's Spicy Chicken Dinner. 290 calories. Total for the day. 890 calories. Paying for Sunday's, Monday's and Tuesday's crap feast. LOL


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chili Cheese Baked Potato plus a Giant Spinach Salad for dinner.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner Date with the GF. Tacos El Paisa. Best Mexican food I'ver ever had.


Tacos El Paisa Carnitas






Tacos El Paisa Carnitas Close Up






Tacos El Paisa Pozole






Tacos El Paisa Pozole with and extra chunk of Carnitas, onions, cilantro and hot sauce






Tacos El Paisa Carnitas Wet Burrito






Tacos El Paisa Carnitas Wet Burrito Open Shot






Tacos El Paisa Carnitas Wet Burrito Open Shot Close Up


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Tacos El Paisa. Best Mexican food I'ver ever had.



Check out Los Portales (Montclair) and Miguel's Jr. (Fontana), the latter has a drive-thru.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> The Hat Double Chili Cheeseburger Half Shot



Ya sold me, picked one up tonight - _legendary_ good, I can't even pay attention to their pastrami now..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Check out Los Portales (Montclair) and Miguel's Jr. (Fontana), the latter has a drive-thru.



Cool, thanks for the tip. Next, I want to try Taco King. But, I'll keep these two in mind. I don't go out much, but if I do, I'll let you know how I like them. 

EDIT: Oh, next time you're in Fontana, try this place... http://www.yelp.com/biz/acevedos-market-fontana Best burrito I ever had came from here. It was just a bean burrito with jalapeno. So damn amazing. But, the owner of the store fired the old Mexican lady who made them and kept making them for himself. Some say, it's not the same thing. I don't know, I haven't been there since that happened. 



StarHalo said:


> Ya sold me, picked one up tonight - _legendary_ good, I can't even pay attention to their pastrami now..



Did you try the chili cheese fries or the tamale? I'll take those over the double chili cheese burger any day! But, I'm a tamale man, so... 

I had leftovers from yesterday. Actually, almost the entire wet burrito. I only took a few bites yesterday. I was too stuffed on the pozole.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Tacos El Paisa Leftovers - Pozole But, was shocked at the bottom of the container of Pozole! 


Tacos El Paisa Pozole






Tacos El Paisa Pozole with a Big Bone in it!!!






Tacos El Paisa Pozole Bones!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:eeew: Is Mad Cow still a thing?

I opened a box of take-out chicken once.........one of the pieces still had a feather attached. Me no hungry no more.

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :eeew: Is Mad Cow still a thing?
> 
> I opened a box of take-out chicken once.........one of the pieces still had a feather attached. Me no hungry no more.
> 
> ~ Chance


It was carnitas (pork) not carne asada (beef) that I was eating. Still pretty horrible. Not that it grossed me out, just that I worry about cracking a tooth or two. 

Only had 550 calories yesterday. So, today was burrito night. Burrito with the last of the Tacos El Paisa carnitas. It also had Queso Fresca, cilantro, onions, salsa verde, hot sauce with pickled jalapenos and habaneros all topped with fresh lime juice. I forgot the sour cream.


Carnitas Burrito







Carnitas Burrito Open Shot


----------



## StarHalo

Caramel Apple and Pumpkin Spice Oreo flavors are incoming..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Only thing I had to eat all day, Marie Calenders Chicken Pot Pie.


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Caramel Apple and Pumpkin Spice Oreo flavors are incoming..


Had the Pumpkin Spice. Not bad, but Oreo's are just too sickly sweet for me. 

Oreo Pumpkin Spice Cookies. (Yes, my pictures.)


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Had the Pumpkin Spice. Not bad, but Oreo's are just too sickly sweet for me.



Good catch! Word has it they taste rather candy-like for a pumpkin spice. I'm spoiled by Starbucks' Pumpkin Spice Frappucinos at this point..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chicken with Mac & Cheese with Peas.


----------



## StarHalo

Eh, too much cinnamon, and there's a mild orange taste from the caffeine/drugs..


----------



## Meganoggin

What on earth is 'Tradicional' about that tube of chemicals?

:green:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night was a Boston's Market Turkey Pot Pie






Boston's Market Turkey Pot Pie Open Top Crust


----------



## Solid Lifters

My traditional Halloween meal. Manwiches.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Cheesy Tuna Pasta Casserole and a Large Spinach Salad for dinner tonight.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Solid Lifters said:


> My traditional Halloween meal. Manwiches.



Leftovers.


----------



## StarHalo

Three dollar egg nog with twenty dollar bourbon in it, stirred with a candy cane.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chessy Tuna Pasta Casserole Leftovers


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was my GF mom's homemade hot sauce and a roast beef, cheese quesadilla.


Homemade Hot Sauce






Roast Beef & Cheese Quesadilla


----------



## Meganoggin

StarHalo said:


> Three dollar egg nog with twenty dollar bourbon in it, stirred with a candy cane.



Classy! Pics? :twothumbs


----------



## StarHalo

Meganoggin said:


> Classy! Pics? :twothumbs



If you get the mix just right, it tastes like plain egg nog at first, then there's the distinct bloom of bourbon flavor, with the burning surprise on the way down, fun stuff..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ah yes, HOT eggnog and whiskey. :santa: Years ago, driving 12 hours aday in the snow and ice delivering flowers during the Christmas season......that was my welcome home, tummy warmer/stress reliever. I soon realized however, the instant euphoria was a bit too enticing. :tsk:

~ Chance


----------



## Meganoggin

I need to move to America :twothumbs


----------



## Solid Lifters

Big Booger showed up with Subway subs. His college water polo team just won their semi-final game and are on their way the the championship game so he got Subway to celebrate. I had the meatball sub. Never had it before. It tastes just like Chef Boyardee Ravioli! For $6, it was a total ripoff. I can make the same thing with a can of CBR and some French bread for less than half the price.









Bootlegger's Old World Hefeweizen


----------



## Solid Lifters

No dinner, just a snack at lunch time with Little Booger. Eating healthy. No 'Trans Fat!'


Tostitos Rounds with Fritos Jalapeno Cheddar Cheese Dip


----------



## Solid Lifters

After not eating much at all Sunday, today was different. My usual, Spinach Spring Salad brunch and McDonald's dinner. Yep, Big Booger brought Mc'Ie D's home. I now believe he's secretly trying to kill me with fast food.


Spinach Spring Salad with Premium Chunk Chicken






McDonald's McRib Sandwich and Fries






McDonald's McRib Sandwich


----------



## StarHalo

Just had the best meal I've had in years, up at the Hawk's Head at Riley Farm. A French-roll style ham sandwich with strong cheddar cheese and onions, applesauce that was probably made a few minutes before, garden potato salad, finished off with a massive slice of apple pie slathered in caramel, using the same fresh apples. And I finally got to try Betty, not the place I pictured getting to try a new craft beer, but I can say that Hangar 24 finally makes a beer I really like, and what better way to enjoy it..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oh, OK. Never mind. 

~Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Me thinks you've had a few too many Bettys to be McPosting.
> 
> ~ Chance


Nope. I don't get drunk. Just one or two with dinner and that's it. 

Homemade Orange Chicken for dinner tonight and homemade Dutch pudding.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

One nonsense thread removed. CPF is family friendly.

Bill


----------



## Meganoggin

Bullzeyebill said:


> One nonsense thread removed. CPF is family friendly.
> 
> Bill



Great job Bill, job well done, as always. :wave:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Wasn't sure about that, but I know for next time.

Fish Steaks, Broccoli Cheddar Potatoes and a small slice of Coconut Cream Pie






Stone Cali-Belgie IPA


----------



## Solid Lifters

Braunschweiger with Mustard Sammich on a French Roll


----------



## Solid Lifters

Very, very late dinner. Just finished. It was a half bagel with pastrami, monterey jack cheese and a fried over easy egg. Just awesome!


Bagel Pastrami Cheese Egg Sandwich






Bagel Pastrami Cheese Egg Sandwich Halved






Bagel Pastrami Cheese Egg Sandwich Half


----------



## StarHalo

Last night was dinner at The Yardhouse, ~120 beers on tap and some killer burgers. I opted for a Deschutes Fresh Squeezed IPA, a very solid ale with just a hint of a dark/red streak in it for added depth, perfect with my cheeseburger and fries. A Kona Coffee and Oreo Ice Cream Sundae for dessert, deeeelightful..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Taco Beef Kidney Bean Casserole


----------



## Solid Lifters

Taco Beef Kidney Bean Casserole Leftovers


----------



## Solid Lifters

Legend's Dinner: Double Cheeseburger, Fries and Onion Rings with a Eggnog Shake






Legend's Double Cheeseburger






Eggnog Shake


----------



## StarHalo

Just made a batch of Strawberry Moscato cookies; as is the case with baking with alcohol, you only get the full flavor/effect where the ingredient is still wet, where it dries the alcohol evaporates and leaves you only with the base flavor. So where the glaze is completely dried on these cookies, it just tastes like grape and sugar, like a light coat of jelly.


----------



## StarHalo

Thar be whales here..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Thanksgiving Dinner 2014






Sweetpotato Pie


----------



## Solid Lifters

Epic Brunch Time: Ham and Cheese English Muffin Sammies with Deviled Eggs on the side.








Ham and Cheese English Muffin Sammich


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Thar be whales here..



How is Brown Shugga'? Sounds like it would be too sweet.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> How is Brown Shugga'? Sounds like it would be too sweet.



A slightly stronger Hop Stoopid with a red/dark streak, very balanced and polished, something you could drink with your granddad.


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> A slightly stronger Hop Stoopid with a red/dark streak, very balanced and polished, something you could drink with your granddad.


Sounds good. 

Pulled Pork Hickory Smoked Sandwich with a side of homemade baked beans. (Much better version of the McRib.)


----------



## NonSenCe

happy to see this thread still alive. and you guys too. (i was cured of flashlightholism, or so i thought, now i bought one or few again. so i had to come to cpf to say hi to other junkies.)


----------



## Meganoggin

Welcome back to the light side :devil:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Epic Brunch Time: Sausage Egg Cheese English Muffin Breakfast Sandwiches






Sausage Egg Cheese English Muffin Sandwich


----------



## Solid Lifters

Wow, nobody posted in a whole week?

Nothing but spinach salads, diet frozen dinners and celery sticks with fat free green onion dip. However, I did it proper today. 


Bacon Cream Cheese on an Onion Bagel! It's good, but needs more bacon flavor and larger bacon chunks. Jalapeno is still my favorite.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Wow, nobody posted in a whole week?



Took my camera to the secret location..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Took my camera to the secret location..


Gerrard's?


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Gerrard's?



Indeed; cases of Brown Shugga on the left next to the Sumpin' Wilds, quarts of Sucks next to growlers of Dead Guy under the Firestone sign..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Indeed; cases of Brown Shugga on the left next to the Sumpin' Wilds, quarts of Sucks next to growlers of Dead Guy under the Firestone sign..


Nice!

Petrilli's Specialty Pizza and Garlic Cheese Bread


----------



## Solid Lifters

Everybody was home together, so I made a quick dinner. Polska Sausage dinner.


----------



## Solid Lifters

KFC with Whipped Potatoes and Green Beans.


----------



## StarHalo

Fruit and fruit with extra fruit on the side:


----------



## Sophie77

I'm new so I have no idea if I've missed a five-page discussion on this, but who else makes their own bread? Only with a bread machine, but I still love experimenting. Mostly I make sourdough, there's a starter in the fridge called Herbert. Here are some I like making:

Wholemeal - a bit of barley flour for moistness, then half and half brown flour and wholemeal flour for the rest. This is my main bread base, and the sourdough starter is usually fed with brown flour.

Saffron bread - the recipe is a white bread base, but by now I make it sourdough and /or with brown flour. And with walnuts. Heaven. My partner eats it with cheese and pickles, which is one if the times when I ask if he's sure he's not pregnant. I should get pecans and try them in there.

Walnuts are awesome in bread generally. Sometimes I put in sesame seeds, or occasionally sunflower seeds. I've only tried pumpkin seeds in a blend of other seeds, I should try them on their own.

Rye bread, with caraway seeds naturally. After the brown flour sourdough starter is in, I like a third light rye flour and the rest brown flour. I'm having trouble getting hold of anything other than wholegrain rye flour, though, so I might try having that with white flour to balance it out.

There's a recipe for Indian spiced bread with chickpeas (not a sourdough) I trot out occasionally. It smells out of this world when you're cooking it. The top tends to collapse for some reason, though.

I have made the odd sweeter bread with tea, spices and/or raisins, that sort of thing, though I'm not in the mood as often. Banana bread was unexpectedly lovely, I should make that again. Apple bread was nice, you cook the apple pieces with butter and sugar first, but not all that exciting, I don't bother with it often. Generally I just make saffron bread if I want a sweeter one.

I have just acquired poppy seeds, so today I will be trying those! I've never had them actually in the bread, just sprinkled on top. I might try a lighter bread with them, either all white (after the brown sourdough starter) or half white and half brown, to let their flavour stand out. I suspect they'll be a good addition to saffron bread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hello Sophie77, :wave:

Welcome to CPF. Perhaps when you're not too busy, you might post a picture of your bread. It all sounds so wonderful. 

~ Chance


----------



## NonSenCe

picture yes those are good. recipes better  i bet there might be few around in one of these threads. 

tomorrow if i have the time i will be making some karelian pies/pasties. have to try out my new pastamaker on that dough. (funny i bought it few days ago, with intent to use it to start making my own lasagne few days ago and it seems that first time it will be used will be something it was not designed to do like karjalanpiirakka. hah.) if i dont have the time tomorrow. then i need to buy some from stores, then i will be making some on the 26th or something.. after xmas anyways. 

-happy holidays everyone-


----------



## nbp

Mmmm, homemade breads.  Pics please.  I like the idea of walnuts in the bread. I had some bread recently that had nuts in it, though the type of bread escapes me at the moment. It was very good. My mom made these popovers last week and I had a crack at 'em and they were really tasty. Very light, fluffy, a little flaky. Dad and I shoved butter and jam inside. Nom Nom Nom. Like these.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Can't bake worth a darn! Welcome to the best thread in this place! 

Beef Stew Leftovers


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I started with some oblong patties of fresh-ground 80/20 from the local QFC. 





Then placed them on some sourdough bread with two kinds of white cheese, some sautéed mushrooms & onions, then toasted the whole sammich in a frying pan. 




Good eating! 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Mornin'!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Homemade tamales for dinner. GF and ma made them.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner tonight was Legend's Burgers.








Legend's Double Cheeseburger


----------



## NonSenCe

didnt make them karelian pasties.. but i did use my pasta machine (marcato atlas) for 1st time. 

and my first try to make homemade pasta.. not an huge success. tried making lasagne. 

basic simple dough, 4 eggs and teaspoon of salt. (next time i put more salt) and then added about 400grams/4 desiliters of durum wheat flour (not precise as i kept adding until the dough started to look and feel right kind of doughy) 
the kenwood mixer mixed the dough (was lazy, didnt bother kneading it by hand). -next time i either do it by hand or let the machine run even longer to verify the correct kind of stretchyness is achieved.

while i was waiting the pasta to "rest" a while (40mins or so) in fridge before starting to thin it down to sheets, i fried the meat and heated the ragusauce.
then i started the dough process with the pastamachine. cutting the big dough dollop into smaller doses.. made about 6 smaller lumps and then thinned them all according to instructions of the machine. this took a while to do but the machine worked nicely. 

as i got them into kinda right thickness i cut them into smaller pieces and let them dry flat on the table. 1st ones done had maybe an hour to dry and harden, last ones about 30 minutes before i started making the layercake called lasagne.. (from bottom: meat ragu sauce, lasagne, meat and white sauce, lasagne, meat and white, lasagne, meat and white, lasagne, meat and white sauce, grated cheese and few knobs of butter on top.) then put the lasagne into oven (30minutes at 200degrees celsius).

but i clearly made few mistakes as i didnt like the taste of the lasagne. first it was in oven for 30 minutes. and felt a little raw. then added 10 more minutes.. this time the pasta felt ok but the taste was off.. and i blame the store bought white/bechamel sauce that i have never tried before. 

my mistake. i normally have made my own sauce (when doing lasagne with store bought dried up sheets) but as i knew it would be spending time making the pasta from eggs and flour i wouldnt have the time for making the ragu and sauce aswell.. so i bought both of them premade. the tomato ragu was fine as i have eaten it before with normal spagetti bolognese raguletto sauce way. but the dolmio brand white sauce. i blame it for not beeing right for my taste. 

another mistake i might of made, i think i really should of cooked them lasagne sheets in boiling water also for the 30-60 seconds they say in some of the instructions (not all say to do this). fully cooking them would take something like 2-3 minutes.. this wouldnt make them even al dente.. just cooked them a little -the instructions that i skipped was: boil for 30seconds, then put in cold water for 30seconds then pick up to cool/dry down for a moment before putting them into the lasagnebowl. 

i just cut them in size and let them harden/dry up for 30minutes before making my layercake of lasagne.  it might work, if the real blame for wrong taste was the white sauce as i think it was. it just takes longer time in oven if one dont precook the pasta. hmm.. 

to give you an idea how bad/not good it was.. i only ate one full plate of this stuff. normally i stuff two into myself and feel horrible because im too full. and then sneak back to get one more plate later the evening.. not this time. i had a sandwich as evening snack instead. (whole wheat dark rye bread with butter, cucumber and mettwurst +slice of xmas ham). so the lasagne was edible but not super awesome as i had hoped for. big let down. but i will try to make some again later this month with sauce i know to like. (or just buy a knorr brand flavor mix and add that into the meat. hahah) 

oh well. the pasta roller machine got test driven and worked flawlessly. that was the main point of this experiment anyways.


----------



## Solid Lifters

The other half of my previous dinner.


Cinnamon Rolls with Icing for breakfast.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Got the results today from my physical that I had on Tuesday. 


Heart Rate = 70
Blood Pressure = 124/76
Blood Oxygen Level = 97%
Blood Cholesterol Level = 89


I bet that pisses you off? 


My opa (grandfather) ate a pound a bacon and eggs for breakfast almost every morning, huge meat and cheese sandwich for lunch and a big dinner of meat, potatoes and vegetables with a beer or two. Smoked 7 or 8 cigars a day. He lived to 94.


My healthy eating continues.


Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was a banana. Dinner was vegetable beef soup with a ham and cheese sandwich.


Just got my order of new mustards. Over $100 worth. Yes, I love mustard. Tried the Kelley Mustard. Fantastic! It may become my favorite mustard next to Bertman's Ballpark and Pommery.


----------



## Meganoggin

Shame it's out of date


----------



## StarHalo

NonS - The pasta machine is serious business; once you get your pasta recipe down, there's still the much deeper and more critical issue of the sauce..

Solid - Are you just after mild mustards? No hot? That Stone Brewing Pale Ale mustard was very impressive, but certainly not mild..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> NonS - The pasta machine is serious business; once you get your pasta recipe down, there's still the much deeper and more critical issue of the sauce..
> 
> Solid - Are you just after mild mustards? No hot? That Stone Brewing Pale Ale mustard was very impressive, but certainly not mild..


Not really. I do like the 'spicy' mustards. Habanero mustard is awesome stuff. But, 'hot' like the the English mustards is not something I really like. 

Brunch was Graskaas, Summer Sausage and Herb Crackers with Pommery Mustard. No dinner. Maybe I'll eat a banana a few hours from now.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Grilled Ham and Cheese Sandwich with Onion Rings









Believe it or not, this meal was under 700 calories and the only thing I ate that day other than one banana for brunch. Some guy at another forum was attacking me for eating so much garbage and getting fat. So, I broke down for him what's in that meal above. 

(3) Slices of Farmer John Lower Sodium Ham - 25 cal. per slice = 75 calories
(2) Slices of Velveeta Slices - 40 cal. per slice = 80 calories
(2) Slices Low Fat Nature's Harvest Whole Grain Bread - 40 cal. per slice = 80 calories
(1/2 tbls.) Butter = 50 calories

Total Calories in Grilled Ham and Cheese Sandwich = 285

(18) Alexia Onion Rings = 360 Calories 

Grand Total Calories = 645 

Plus, the only other thing I ate that day was one banana for brunch which is 100 calories. Total calories for the day = 745 calories

You just got to know how to cheat, people!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Meganoggin said:


> Shame it's out of date



Thats probably just a stock photo, not one taken by Solid Lifters. Over $100 worth would hopefully be a full case, not a single jar. 

~ Chance


----------



## Meganoggin

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thats probably just a stock photo, not one taken by Solid Lifters. Over $100 worth would hopefully be a full case, not a single jar.
> 
> ~ Chance



I hope so, my post was kind of tongue in cheek, glad someone got it :wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Meganoggin said:


> I hope so, my post was kind of tongue in cheek, glad someone got it :wave:



I hope so too. At a $100 a jar, it better be some pretty @!$X?/' good mustard!!! :huh: Especially if it's past its Best Used By Date. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Oh man, you guys got me in tears right now! That's why I love coming here! 

Yes, it's not my pic. I found it on the internets. And I bought a bunch of different mustards, and yes, one brand was a whole case of twelve (Bertman's Ballpark). I bought Pommery, which isn't cheap. $22 for a jar. But, it's a fantastic mustard. 

English Muffins with Ham and Graskaas






Close Up


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I love making people laugh.

$22 for a jar of mustard? I had no idea such a luxury existed. Man, I gotta get out more and broaden my horizon. I bet you chase that mustard with a five dollar shake.

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I love making people laugh.
> 
> $22 for a jar of mustard? I had no idea such a luxury existed. Man, I gotta get out more and broaden my horizon. I bet you chase that mustard with a five dollar shake.
> 
> ~ Chance



Pommery is a very mild, rich and tasty mustard. I just love the stuff! So, it's no doubt worth the price! 

Pommery Mustard






Went to make my Tuna Chessy Pasta Casserole and noticed I had no tuna left. So, say hello to Chicken Chessy Pasta Caserole.


Chicken Cheesy Pasta Casserole





Oh, and I lost FIVE pounds this week! Like I said, you just got to know how to cheat!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chinese Food for dinner.


Fried Rice with Beef and Broccoli


----------



## Solid Lifters

Breakfast was a banana. Lunch was 4 crackers and residue of a peanut butter jar. Dinner was the following...


Fried Rice with Mongolian Beef


----------



## Solid Lifters

Totals are in for this week. Lost another 6 pounds! 1 more than what I was shooting for! So, just had some chocolate ice cream to celebrate. Just a small bowl.


----------



## guiri

First, I'd like to apologize profusely for not being here. NOT my intention but I soo much rely on being notified as my memory is poop!

Second, Nonsence, thanks for the reply to my email some six months ago $%#^$&

Third, now that I'm here, I immediately regret it 'cause this damn thread makes me hungry again and fourth, Solid Lifters, congrats on your awesome values (the doctor)



How ya been kids?

George


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> First, I'd like to apologize profusely for not being here. NOT my intention but I soo much rely on being notified as my memory is poop!
> 
> Second, Nonsence, thanks for the reply to my email some six months ago $%#^$&
> 
> Third, now that I'm here, I immediately regret it 'cause this damn thread makes me hungry again and fourth, Solid Lifters, congrats on your awesome values (the doctor)
> 
> 
> 
> How ya been kids?
> 
> George


Good. How are you?

Since it's my birthday today, all diet restrictions are off for the day. Had a big breakfast of two english muffins with smoked chipotle turkey with cheese, had some corn chips with hot bean dip with the Booger Twins and tonight's dinner is my birthday favorite. Pics to come.


----------



## NonSenCe

happy birthday solif lidters! 

and guiri.. oh i have answered? good. (no recall what it was about though. hahahah)


----------



## StarHalo

Happy B-Day Lifters! Time to hone those dessert baking skills..


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Good. How are you?
> 
> Since it's my birthday today, all diet restrictions are off for the day. Had a big breakfast of two english muffins with smoked chipotle turkey with cheese, had some corn chips with hot bean dip with the Booger Twins and tonight's dinner is my birthday favorite. Pics to come.



Happy Birthday...you have DIET restrictions?


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> happy birthday solif lidters!
> 
> and guiri.. oh i have answered? good. (no recall what it was about though. hahahah)



Sarcasm little grasshopper, sarcasm and no, you didn't..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Happy B-Day Lifters! Time to hone those dessert baking skills..


Dude, I got her done, bro! Just look below! 



guiri said:


> Happy Birthday...you have DIET restrictions?


For the past two weeks, yes. Lost 11 pounds. I think I gained half of that back thanks to today. 

Birthday Meal Time, again.


Cheddar Beef Enchiladas with Spanish Rice







Cheddar Beef Enchilada Open Shot Close Up






Birthday Cake






Slice of Birthday Cake with Chocolate Ice Cream






Yes, I'm aware the cake looks like Kermit the Frog took a dump all over it. It was still tasty! 


Oh, my present I have yet to open. Too stuffed to open the box. Just gonna sit here and relax a bit, maybe take a nap.


----------



## StarHalo

Chocolate GOOOOD, guitar even better. You should have your birthday more often, look at the giant present Gerrard's is preparing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solid Lifters said:


> Birthday Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware the cake looks like Kermit the Frog took a dump all over it. It was still tasty! ]
> 
> Kermit dooky taste good? Who knew? :lolsign:
> 
> Happy birthday Solid.
> 
> ~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Chocolate GOOOOD, guitar even better. You should have your birthday more often, look at the giant present Gerrard's is preparing:



Don't think it's a guitar, it's too short. And Gerrard's might have something special, but it ain't for me. I totally quit drinking. I'm on a diet to lose weight, and beer is just empty calories. I still have four bottles of Lagunita's Brown Shugga I never finished. Gonna give it to some friends visiting on Saturday for my belated birthday party. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Solid Lifters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday Cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware the cake looks like Kermit the Frog took a dump all over it. It was still tasty! ]
> 
> Kermit dooky taste good? Who knew? :lolsign:
> 
> Happy birthday Solid.
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I had no idea Kermit poop was so sweet and tasty. Kermit must be a diabetic.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> And thanks to all for the birthday wishes.
Click to expand...


----------



## NonSenCe

now that you tasted the kermit emerald colored thing.. what was it? 

todays sandwich (breakfast) was barley bread with meatwurst slices and yesterdays dinner leftover chicken breast served cold.. and margarin-butter mix. not butter. sigh. no. not the same. its close to butter but not really. it is just nice and soft to apply on top of bread even when cold. but i will be buying butter today. as i plan to have toast tomorrow and all these nonbuttery things do not work/taste good when melted on bread. butter it must be. and if i am feeling very energetic after work i might make some home made bread tonight. and then.. i definately need butter. haha. im ready and willing to use a cheese cutter to get my cold butter carved on top of my bread instead of using this buttermargarin mix that can be spread with butter knife like it would be summer. 

and guiri.. oh havent i. hmm.. no.still no idea what was the email about.. was it about them hookers? and yes i did put your contact info there on that website.  if the email was about that.. i just wonder why i didnt email you back after it. hmmm.. if it was of something else. then..i dont recall anything, maybe i never saw it. hahah.


----------



## Meganoggin

Happy birthday Lifters! :twothumbs


----------



## Solid Lifters

NonSenCe said:


> now that you tasted the kermit emerald colored thing.. what was it?


It was supposed to be a birthday cake. Didn't look like one, but it tasted like one. So awesome. 



Meganoggin said:


> Happy birthday Lifters! :twothumbs



Thank you. :twothumbs

I had leftovers. Same exact thing as yesterday. 

Oh, I knew it wasn't a guitar. It was a ukulele. Fun instrument.


----------



## guiri

NonSenCe said:


> and guiri.. oh havent i. hmm.. no.still no idea what was the email about.. was it about them hookers? and yes i did put your contact info there on that website.  if the email was about that.. i just wonder why i didnt email you back after it. hmmm.. if it was of something else. then..i dont recall anything, maybe i never saw it. hahah.



Yep, that's what it was and not telling me makes you a bad person 

Thanks (I suppose)


----------



## Meganoggin

Hey Lifters! Nice ukulele :twothumbs

Will you be doing traditional Hawaiian, or have you heard of a British performer called George Formby? Well worth a search!


----------



## guiri

Nogg, I saw plenty of Formby movies when I lived in Sweden


----------



## Meganoggin

"Riding in the TT races" is one of my favourites!


----------



## Meganoggin

http://youtu.be/eayllywNxUw


----------



## NonSenCe

umm.. guys.. whattah? 

seriously?

ROFL. 

(i will be saving the TT race song for spring when friends start racing with their speedwaycycles again. or when i go to see old TT racer bikes)


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> http://youtu.be/eayllywNxUw



Dude, glad you clarified that. I thought you were talking about riding bikes or sumptin'


----------



## Solid Lifters

Meganoggin said:


> Hey Lifters! Nice ukulele :twothumbs
> 
> Will you be doing traditional Hawaiian, or have you heard of a British performer called George Formby? Well worth a search!


Thanks! It's beautiful looking. 

I'm going Hawaiian and writing my own songs. Already wrote two songs on it. Just the music, since I'm not much of a lyricist. Didn't think it would be this odd to play one. The string spacing is much wider than guitar. Plus, the low string is the same as the high string but tuned down one key. So odd! My hand keeps making guitar chords and keep screwing songs up like Iz's Somewhere Over the Rainbow. 

Leftovers again, but not cake or ice cream.


----------



## guiri

I was over at this chinese buffet today (that I've heard others recommend).
For one thing I wasn't impressed but it was hot and humid as hell.

I DID find a couple of things I liked a lot though. Some spinach with cheese, chicken with coconut and some
custard for desert. Gotta check my blood sugar to see if I'm gonna die or not...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Of course you're going to die, guiri. We're all going to die. :sick2:

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

Dammit! I thought I was gonna live forever.

Clearly I'm still alive...


----------



## NonSenCe

we never die. just change form. materia never disappears. we all are just star dust after all. 

karelian pasties. one with butter. one with butter and meatwurst. one with butter and liver pate. one with butter. and a pint of milk. 

and pizza waiting for later evening. (minced meat, cheese, pepperoni, another cheese, ham, pineapple and peach chunks)

next time i will try to make it myself (this is from near by pizzaplace.) and on my own i will try for very first time to add sweet corn as one topping. never had that. will try it instead of pineapple. corn just sounds odd topping in my head.


----------



## guiri

We need pics of the Karelian stuff


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> I was over at this chinese buffet today (that I've heard others recommend).
> For one thing I wasn't impressed but it was hot and humid as hell.
> 
> I DID find a couple of things I liked a lot though. Some spinach with cheese, chicken with coconut and some
> custard for desert. Gotta check my blood sugar to see if I'm gonna die or not...


No Buffet for you! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2mTX09cTHg


Fratello's Dinner: Mancuso Pizza, Italian Combo Sub, Buffalo Wing Chicken Strip, Fries and Garlic Knots (not pictured).


----------



## guiri

I like John Pinette


----------



## Solid Lifters

Solid Lifters said:


> No Buffet for you!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2mTX09cTHg
> 
> 
> Fratello's Dinner: Mancuso Pizza, Italian Combo Sub, Buffalo Wing Chicken Strip, Fries and Garlic Knots (not pictured).



Since I didn't eat the sandwich above, I had tonight plus a slice of pizza. Still lost three pounds despite what I ate the past week and weekend. 



guiri said:


> I like John Pinette


He was a very funny man.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Homemade Broccoli and Bean Soup






The last of the homemade Fried Rice with Sweet and Sour Chicken


----------



## Solid Lifters

Italian Combo Sandwich with Mac Salad


----------



## guiri

Store bought stuff? I'm a bit disappointed right now...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

guiri said:


> Store bought stuff? I'm a bit disappointed right now...



Why's that, guri? It's not like Lifters invited you over for the Super Bowl, and that's what he served. 

We buy-n-eat Resers potato salad all the time.....pretty good stuff.

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

Frankly, it's 'cause he didn't invite me at all. Hurt my feelin's right dere...


----------



## Solid Lifters

LMAO! 

Trust me, my friend, that Italian Combo sandwich is awesome stuff! Plus, sandwiches always taste better when somebody else makes them for you! 

Pastrami on Rye with mustard and Minestrone Soup





Made that sandwich, myself. But, it was still awesome stuff!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Solid Lifters said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Trust me, my friend, that Italian Combo sandwich is awesome stuff! Plus, sandwiches always taste better when somebody else makes them for you!
> 
> Pastrami on Rye with mustard and Minestrone Soup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made that sandwich, myself. But, it was still awesome stuff!



That looks tasty !


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> LMAO!
> 
> Trust me, my friend, that Italian Combo sandwich is awesome stuff! Plus, sandwiches always taste better when somebody else makes them for you!
> 
> Pastrami on Rye with mustard and Minestrone Soup
> 
> Made that sandwich, myself. But, it was still awesome stuff!



THat is the damn truth though. I can never make a good salad at home but they all taste good when I eat out.
Never could figure that one out


----------



## nbp

I've got some things to share with you guys - pics I took recently. I'll try to get them up. Here is my interpretation of Noodles and Co. BBQ Pork Mac. Homemade Mac n Cheese, topped with pulled pork and BBQ sauce and a buttered roll. This BBQ sauce is AMAZING! If you can find some, grab it! I just picked up the Lava Hot variety. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## guiri

Nick, weren't these fat guys on Shark Tank at some point?


----------



## nbp

I dunno Georgi, maybe? I only just discovered them. But their sauce is totes magotes delish. As the teenyboppers would say. Hahaha.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I dunno Georgi, maybe? I only just discovered them. But their sauce is totes magotes delish. As the teenyboppers would say. Hahaha.



Totes magotes then, huh?


----------



## nbp

It's pretty freakin tasty if that's what you're asking. After the pork was gone I cleaned out the jar with a spoon.


----------



## guiri

Clearly it was then. 

Someone said years ago that bottles or jars should be made out of plastic so that you could turn them inside out and lick them off when you were done


----------



## nbp

Our first dog when I was little, a big black lab/rottie mix would chew the tops off of the plastic peanut butter jars so she could get her tongue down to the bottom of the jar. Haha.


----------



## guiri

I'd be doing the same if my tongue was longer..


----------



## nbp

Remember the Mayor Stark burger from way back pages ago? I went back there last week and got it again.  My buddy and his wife had one each also. Man that girl can eat, and she's just this little tiny thing. It was amazing!


----------



## guiri

Damn that looks good


----------



## Solid Lifters

Damn, @nbp! 

Legend's Burgers before the game. Still stuffed!


----------



## nbp

Mine's bigger. Lol.


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Mine's bigger. Lol.


Hey, no ***** jokes! This is a family site! 

Seriously, I haven't stopped staring at that burger! The CHEESE!!!


----------



## nbp

Err, I was talking about the burger, what are you talking about?! Haha. 

Yes, they call that the cheese plank. It's five slices of different cheeses stacked, battered and deep fried.  Put that on a *pound* of beef with bacon, lettuce, tomato and bbq sauce and you're set! Welcome to Wisconsin my friend.


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Err, I was talking about the burger, what are you talking about?! Haha.
> 
> Yes, they call that the cheese plank. It's five slices of different cheeses stacked, battered and deep fried.  Put that on a *pound* of beef with bacon, lettuce, tomato and bbq sauce and you're set! Welcome to Wisconsin my friend.


You forgot "stuffed with butter" in your beef description!

Yes, I had to Google it when I first saw it.


----------



## nbp

Oh yeah, forgot about that. Hey, I guess there's butter in there too! 😃


----------



## guiri

Yeah, but mine's even bigger...






Yeah, text has nothing to do with it but I did that a year ago when I put it up, in case someone snatches it. I would at
least get something out of it.

This is a triple pretzel burger boys. One of the best burgers I've ever had.


----------



## nbp

Looks great George! You only need three more pieces of cheese.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Looks great George! You only need three more pieces of cheese.



I tried that too but it just didn't taste right. Sometimes, less is not always more...:naughty:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Rigatoni with Triple Meat Sauce topped with Aged Asiago with a side of Garlic Knots






The Triple Meat Sauce Close-up


----------



## Solid Lifters

Yesterday's only meal.

Homemade Italian Combo Sandwich










Rigatoni Leftovers for brunch.


----------



## guiri

That's a meaty looking sammich right there bro


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> That's a meaty looking sammich right there bro


Mortadella and Italian Dry Salami. The store was all out of Capicola. 

Brunch, and the only meal of the day, was a Pastrami on Rye with Mustard and a side of Sweet 'N Spicy Pickle Chips and Pepperoncinis.








Pastrami on Rye


----------



## guiri

Dude! You want some bread to go with that meat? Damn boy!

Guys, do any of you have anything to do with motorcycles? Ie, you ride or know people in bike stores or anything?
I could use help getting the word out about my Helmet Hook and there IS money to be made on it and, I need
connections worldwide.

This is all I'm going to say about it since this is not the place and I hate spamming and spammers anyway.

Back to our normal programming...anything that has butter or bread in it...


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Dude! You want some bread to go with that meat? Damn boy!



You should see a Dagwood Sandwich sometime! 

Big Booger brought home dinner. Didn't cost me a penny. I like that. H.Salt Fish and Chips. Haven't been there since I was a kid. Pretty good.


H.Salt Fish and Chips with Hushpuppies







H. Salt Fish and Chips






H. Shalt Fish Open Shot






H. Salt Hushpuppies


----------



## guiri

I love fish!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

guiri said:


> I love fish!


Me too !


----------



## StarHalo

My *two* breakfast eggs this morning; happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two extra yokes and two extra hours. Freaky Friday the 13th! I'm going back to bed. Wake me tomorrow.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Fear not! *The U.S. government is poised to withdraw longstanding warnings about cholesterol *

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...gstanding-warnings-about-dietary-cholesterol/ 



StarHalo said:


>


----------



## Solid Lifters

GF and I couldn't be together tonight, so we had Valentine's yesterday. Problem was, the reservations were made for today and had to cancel. Last minute plans thanks to her pa.


So, we wanted to go to Tacos el Paisa again, but we waited too late. They closed at 6PM. So, the only thing that looked good that was nearby was In 'N' Out. This gal is a keeper, IMO!


Had a Double Double Animal Style and Animal Fries. Dessert was Red Velvet Valentine's cake. Sorry, no pics. Might have one later when I have another slice today.


Brunch today was a banana.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was a homemade Italian Combo sandwich and a piece of Red Velvet Valentine's Cake.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Steak with Spinach Cheese Tortellini and Grilled Carrots


----------



## Solid Lifters

Homemade Italian Combo Sandwich


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was Swedish Meatballs frozen dinner and dessert was Haagen-Dazs Vanilla Raspberry Swirl.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Big Booger showed up with dinner when I had no plans to eat. I swear, this kid is trying to kill me with fast food, I'm telling ya! Chick Fil A. Never had it before, even though it's three block down the street from us and three blocks over. It was only OK, nothing special. At least the good part again was, it didn't cost me one penny. 


Chick Fil A Spicy Deluxe Crispy Chicken Sandwich with Pepper Jack Cheese and Waffle Potato Fries.


----------



## nbp

I like Chick Fil A actually. They just built one in an area I go for work fairly often and it goes crazy bananas around lunch time. But they are fast and the food is decent. I've gone twice and I'd go again.


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> I like Chick Fil A actually. They just built one in an area I go for work fairly often and it goes crazy bananas around lunch time. But they are fast and the food is decent. I've gone twice and I'd go again.


The chicken patty was excellent. The Waffle Fries were horrible. The lettuce and pickles were horrible. The tomato only OK. I'd go again only for the nuggets or strips. Or, a chicken patty on a plain bun. Even their sauce, which I heard was awesome, was disgusting.


----------



## paverto

why waffle Fries are horrible?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

paverto said:


> why waffle Fries are horrible?



:wave: Good morning, paverto. :welcome:

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

paverto said:


> why waffle Fries are horrible?


Mushy and flavorless. Most disgusting fries I've ever had.


----------



## Solid Lifters

New recipe Little Booger wanted me to try. Mexican casserole he got from his best friend's mom. It's OK.


----------



## nbp

Huh, that's odd. Good waffle fries on my end. :shrug: I dunno what sauce you had but I like their honey bbq if I remember correctly.


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Huh, that's odd. Good waffle fries on my end. :shrug: I dunno what sauce you had but I like their honey bbq if I remember correctly.



It was the Chick Fil A sauce. Tastes of strong mayo with honey mustard and BBQ sauce. Too sickly sweet for my tastes.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Spaghetti with Italian Sausage Mozzarella Cheese Meatballs


----------



## Solid Lifters

Since spaghetti was yesterday's dinner, guess what was today's dinner? 


Fried Spaghetti with Italian Sausage Mozzarella Meatballs and Garlic Cheese Toast


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner yesterday in pics below. Dinner today was pulled pork sandwich with homemade beans. 


Bologna Cheese Sandwich with Campbell's Cheese, Beer, Bacon, Potato Soup and Ben & Jerry's Ice Cream. That B&J is my new favorite! 










Ben & Jerry's Peanut Buttah Cookie Core Ice Cream


----------



## ericjohn

OK, today I was at a [very] small cafe' attached to a Conocco filling station. I ordered a plate lunch which consisted of barbecued pulled port, potatoe salad and coleslaw and a piece of white bread. I put a little bit of each on the bread along with the house barbecue sauce and folded it. Talk about delicious!

I suggested to the cooks to put this blend on a po-boy bun (griddle toasted Italian or French bread) and serve it as a sandwich. 

Anyone else ever eat this sort of combination?


----------



## Solid Lifters

Farmer Boys. I'll pass. Meh. 


Farmer Boys Dinner: Piece of fish, The Natural Cheeseburger (not what I ordered) and Onion Rings






Farmer Boys Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## Solid Lifters

The other half of my burger and chili cheese fries from yesterday, plus a bowl of cheese broccoli soup.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Late Lunch/Early Dinner: Italian Dry Salami Sandwich with a side of Monterey Jack Cheese Slices, Spicy Pork Rinds and Banana


----------



## Solid Lifters

Cheese and Salami Quesadillas for brunch with Peanut Butter M&M's for dessert. 












Peanut Butter M&M


----------



## recDNA

I had chicken parm with toasted ravioli, penne, meatball and meat sauce with regular white italian bread with butter on it not oil (yuck). No pesto for me. I hate pine nuts. I like "American" Italian food. I wasn't crazy about food in Italy when I was there. Not enough good beef.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Boys were both home for lunch. So, made lunner. Lunch-dinner. 


Beer Brats with Spinach Tortellini. Was supposed to be Italian Sausage, but oh well.


----------



## nbp

My new favorite sandwich from a little place called The Picnic Basket. I work in the area there periodically and I love this place. Browse the menu. 

*The aPorkalypse: *Slow-roasted pulled BBQ pork, applewood bacon, ham, cheddar cheese, jalapeño cilantro coleslaw and pickles served on a buttered sub bun. Fan-freakin-tastic.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW, That looks great! I'm giving that bad boy three drools.

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Late night snack of some Dutch Potato Salad


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner Tonight was Chicken Broccoli Alfredo


----------



## Solid Lifters

Breakfast with the Booger Machines was Blueberry Waffles.


----------



## nbp

Those waffles look good. Are they homemade? They don't look uniform enough to be frozen waffles.


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> Those waffles look good. Are they homemade? They don't look uniform enough to be frozen waffles.


Yep. Just made them this morning. They need fuel before water polo practice.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner was XLNT Tamales


----------



## Solid Lifters

Mortadella and Mozzarella Cheese Sandwich with Dutch Potato Salad


----------



## Solid Lifters

Hot Links with Cheese in a Tortilla


----------



## Solid Lifters

Hot Dog Dinner


----------



## StarHalo

Coffee? Coffee.


----------



## guiri

...and, now I'm hungry again..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Corned Beef, Cabbage and Mash 'N Gravy


----------



## Solid Lifters

St. Patrick's Day Leftovers for dinner. Breakfast this morning was Jif Peanut Butter Cereal. 








Jif Peanut Butter Cereal






Jif Peanut Butter Cereal in Bowl


----------



## NonSenCe

today dinner was kinda cold and non-dinner like. hahah. 1liter of milk. french baguette style with butter. (made yesterday, about a foot long) with about 10 hot dog sausage style things (cold too. as these taste better in my mind cold than heated up.) some ketchup to dip them in. 

dessert was warmer.. fresh off the pan.. thin pancakes (rough guesstimate is somewhere in 8 or so) 4 of them with raspberry jam made last fall + couple spoonfuls of icecream (all what was left of the vanilla), 5 with just sugar sprinkled on top and then rolled. and then 2 fresh as is while making others. too hot almost burning my tongue.. hmm.. maybe my math is wrong.. 4+5+2= 8 or so. hahahah.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Big dinner of cleaning out the fridge/freezer tonight. 


Crab Cakes, Mash 'N Grave, Grilled Cabbage and Mac 'N Cheese. Mint Chocolate-Mint Chip Ice Cream for Dessert.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Ravioli and Rigatoni


----------



## Solid Lifters

Petrilli's Specialty Pizza






Petrilli's Garlic Cheese Bread


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Petrilli's Specialty Pizza



Looks like Antonio's but with even better ratings; is it a top three pizza place for you?


----------



## StarHalo

Lunch BBQ at work; this is how Amazonians do a potluck:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Nice! :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

A $2.50 TV dinner, and the beer comes out to $2.50 a bottle - a balanced meal:


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Looks like Antonio's but with even better ratings; is it a top three pizza place for you?



Yes, it's my number one pizza joint to go to these days. However, I'm quite sick of it right now. I've been eating a slice of pizza for lunch and/or dinner for the past week. Don't want to eat pizza for a a few months which I am sure you can imagine. 

Getting sick of bananas and salads, too. That's all I've been eating.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner last night was chili cheese dogs with homemade chili. Strawberry ice cream for dessert.


----------



## StarHalo

Just let out of jury duty, time for some morning coffee in the park:






Update: May as well have breakfast over at Mill Creek; their honey-whipped butter makes the pancakes taste remarkably like glazed donuts:






And there's a cake shop next door, though I'm too full for any of that now..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Yesterday, I made homemade chili. Today, I made homemade sloppy joe meat. I had a deal of 6 pounds of beef and decided to make a lot of chili and sloppy joe meat. 


Homemade Sloppy Joe Meat






Homemade Sloppy Joe Meat Closeup


----------



## Solid Lifters

Sloppy Joe






Fresh Strawberries


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was PBJ's and Chocolate Milk. Stole a few Cheezy Poofs from Little Booger. 


Open-face PBJ






Knott's Berry Farm Boysenberry Preserves






Knott's Berry Farm Boysenberry Preserves Open-face Closeup






PBJ's!


----------



## Solid Lifters

In N Out Dinner with the Booger Twins


In N Out 2x4's Animal Style with added Raw Onion






In N Out 2x4 Animal Style with added Raw Onion Closeup






In N Out Animal Fries






In N Out Fries


----------



## Solid Lifters

Easter Dinner


----------



## StarHalo

Please select


----------



## Solid Lifters

All three. 

Hot Dog Dinner


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> All three.



Done and done. And done. If you start with mildly citrus Sucks, the other two smell like basement mold, remarkably offensive, though Sculpin still tastes pleasantly grapefruity. From left to right in the above pic is my correct pecking order, though I'd still prefer a fresh Double Jack.

I've been putting horseradish mustard on my hot dogs lately, a delightfully spicy upgrade; the Stater Bros brand is actually better than French's..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Finally cold enough for Salisbury Steak Dinner.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner a few days ago was spaghetti and meatballs.






Ben & Jerry's Spectacular Speculoos Cookie Core Ice Cream


----------



## Solid Lifters

PBJ Time! With Chocolate Milk!






Nesquick Chocolate Milk


----------



## guiri

Forgot to resize some of the pictures, didn't we?

:devil:


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Forgot to resize some of the pictures, didn't we?
> 
> :devil:


Nope, I remembered.  

Fried Spaghetti and Meatballs with Garlic Cheese Toast


----------



## StarHalo

Power breakfast


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Nope, I remembered.



Well, it was IN YOUR FACE TASTY LOOKING!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Beef Chorizo, Beef Burger Patty with Whipped Potatoes topped with Chili Con Carne and Cheese


----------



## guiri

Ok, I didn't cook this but found it by accident some time ago.

I'd kill for this!


----------



## Meganoggin

Oh man! Burnt tips, that looks fantastic


----------



## guiri

I know, it looks incredible. How come I never see this stuff at restaurants or someone else's house?




By the way nogg, long time


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Lunch BBQ at work; this is how Amazonians do a potluck:



Amazon employees have given themselves a nickname!? How gauche! 

~ Chance


----------



## Meganoggin

guiri said:


> I know, it looks incredible. How come I never see this stuff at restaurants or someone else's house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way nogg, long time



I'm still here :wave:


----------



## guiri

Good to "see" you again bro. Long time


----------



## StarHalo

Some warm and windy fire weather out there today, best to grill outside and dine in with coworkers..


----------



## guiri

Wieners! Lots of wieners


----------



## Mr. Nobody

My lunch:


----------



## guiri

Mr. Nobody said:


> My lunch:



Very humble lunch compared to what's posted on here sometimes


----------



## Meganoggin

Pear flavoured applesauce????

Is there some kind of pear shortage?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Easter/birthday dinner my mother-in-law prepared. My menu since it was my birthday. 
~ Chance


----------



## guiri

Meganoggin said:


> Pear flavoured applesauce????
> 
> Is there some kind of pear shortage?


Oh hell! I didn't know nogg was an apple nazi...

What's wrong with apples bro?


----------



## guiri

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Easter/birthday dinner my mother-in-law prepared. My menu since it was my birthday.
> ~ Chance



Looks smashing so to speak


----------



## StarHalo

Fresh coffee


----------



## StarHalo

AB&H


----------



## Solid Lifters

What happens when you go shopping and buy too much frozen food to fit in your freezer? Mac & Cheese for brunch!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Tuna fish sandwiches and a mint It's-It for dessert. I haven't seen those since I was in high school!


Tuna Fish Sandwich






It's-It Mint Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## guiri

Have you not watched Monty Python? You know what happens when you eat mint for dinner


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Have you not watched Monty Python? You know what happens when you eat mint for dinner


Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## guiri

Yep, just ruined my dinner


----------



## Solid Lifters

Had to eat the tuna fish or toss it. Was still excellent.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Beef and Chorizo Patty Dinner






Beef and Chorizo Patty Inside Shot


----------



## Solid Lifters

Beef Chorizo Burger Patty with Fried 'Taters and Peas.


----------



## guiri

Damn, love me some fried taters and the burger looks good too.


----------



## NonSenCe

dinner 
today: lasagne. + strawberries and oreo cookies. (oreo are hard to find here, we have similar but real oreos are rare.)
yesterday: tortillas +choko ice cream and cinnamon buns. 
day before that: peasoup. + cinnamon buns.
day b4 that: fried chicken fillets and basmati rice with some sauce (cant recall what sweet n sour uncle bens sauce it was)
day2 b4 that: sirloin steak and fried potatoes with red wine sauce. + donuts.
day3 b4 that: potato mash with meatballs. 
day4 and 5 b4 that: cabbage stew. 
before that: spaghetti with ragu sauce. + cinnamon apple pie. 
before that: carelian pasties with butter and meatballs on side. 
before that i think it was tortillas + apple pie with ice cream
before that i believe was chicken with rice.
cant recall any further. sorry  

how you all been.. just hungry?


----------



## guiri

Holy crap! He's alive and he's keeping a food log


----------



## StarHalo

My local little Mexican place has the best soup..


----------



## guiri

So, they got non alcoholic soup too?


----------



## Solid Lifters

I had that soup yesterday. Modelo, in fact. Mexican Beer. 

Homemade Burrito and Mexican Rice


----------



## magellan

I love mint It's Its! Haven't seen them in ages.


----------



## nbp

I found that Lagunitas Lil Sumpin Sumpin and bought a sixer for a little party I was at tonight. I had two - it was good stuff. Plenty of hop backbone but fresh and fragrant. 7.5% abv gives it just a little kick. I like it. 

And I received a bottle of Patron as a gift. Bottoms up boys. :huh:


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> I found that Lagunitas Lil Sumpin Sumpin and bought a sixer for a little party I was at tonight. I had two - it was good stuff. Plenty of hop backbone but fresh and fragrant. 7.5% abv gives it just a little kick. I like it.



Glad you enjoyed a taste of the West Coast; one of my recent go-to IPAs might be a lot easier for you to find since it comes from New Hampshire - Smuttynose Finestkind, top shelf just-right ale, highly recommended.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> I found that Lagunitas Lil Sumpin Sumpin and bought a sixer for a little party I was at tonight. I had two - it was good stuff. Plenty of hop backbone but fresh and fragrant. 7.5% abv gives it just a little kick. I like it.
> 
> And I received a bottle of Patron as a gift. Bottoms up boys. :huh:




Cheers bro, long time


----------



## Meganoggin

I can get hold of Lagunitas IPA, but that's about it over here, but I like it!

there is a lot of craft brewing going on in the UK, but the distribution is not so good :mecry:


----------



## Mr. Nobody




----------



## StarHalo

Meganoggin said:


> I can get hold of Lagunitas IPA, but that's about it over here, but I like it!



Not their best offering by a large margin, but that's at least something; I can get every single product Samuel Smith makes here, maybe the distribution is just one-way..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner yesterday was pasta and meatballs. Firestone Double Jack.


----------



## Solid Lifters

"I love mint It's Its! Haven't seen them in ages."


Stater Bros. now has them. I was shocked also to see them again. I haven't had one since high school. Used to buy them all the time in school.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was Beef Bologna and Cheese Sandwiches


----------



## StarHalo

Farrell's; a "dog dare" half-pound burger (bacon/lettuce/cheese/lengthwise sliced hot dogs) with a root beer float to drink, and a couple of sundaes with whipped cream/sprinkles/cherry on top. Looks like I'm good calorie-wise for the week..

Also, find yourself a jar of this delicious madness:


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Dinner


----------



## Solid Lifters

So, Big Booger loves the George Forman Grill, but I do not. I've had if for a long time but never used it because I didn't like how the food tasted. Burnt and not grilled. Until now. 


He loves to use it to make "Panini" sandwiches a la George Forman. I tried it and he was right. They are pretty damn tasty. Also had some veggie soup with it but the pic didn't turn out. 


Beef Bologna and Cheese "Panini a la George" Sandwiches


----------



## Solid Lifters

Memorial Day Dinner and tonights dinner. 


Smoked Ribs, Beans and Taters








Mac and Cheese, Beef Bologna and Cheese Sandwich


----------



## StarHalo

Finally got to try a cronut over the weekend, I can see what all the fuss is about..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Finally got to try a cronut over the weekend, I can see what all the fuss is about..



Did you pay $5 or a $100 for it?

~ Chance


----------



## tedmagnum

Yum


----------



## Solid Lifters

Finally, a family sit down dinner for a change. 


Beef Polska Kielbasa Sausage Spinach Cheddar Cheese Casserole with Cornbread Muffins


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Finally got to try a cronut over the weekend, I can see what all the fuss is about..





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Did you pay $5 or a $100 for it?
> 
> ~ Chance



Why haven't you replied? Are we cross?

~ Chance


----------



## dc38

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why haven't you replied? Are we cross?
> 
> ~ Chance



Cronuts are a cross,as well as a non-original idea...


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why haven't you replied? Are we cross?



I tend to forget the thread when Lifters takes a break; the cronuts were ~$10 at Red Robin, where they're served on a spindle with sides of berry and chocolate syrup. The taste is like the moist and fluffy part of a fresh glazed donut that has an air bubble in it, that bit that has a consistency that almost isn't solid. It's basically that throughout.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Hot dogs and cherry pie. The pie was old and dried out. I still ate it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solid Lifters said:


> Hot dogs and cherry pie. :hahaha:The pie was old and dried out. I still ate it.



Laugh out loud funny. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Laugh out loud funny. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ Chance


Thanks for coming. Try the veal, tip your waitressess. 

Brought home some sandwiches from the Upland German Delicatessen for lunch. 


Upland German Delicatessen Reuben Sandwich






Upland German Delicatessen Reuben Sandwich Inside Shot






Upland German Delicatessen Reuben Sandwich Half Closeup Inside Shot






Upland German Delicatessen Chicken Schnitzel Sandwich 






Upland German Delicatessen German Potato Salad






Upland German Delicatessen Swiss Potato Salad


----------



## Solid Lifters

Upland German Delicatessen Braunschweiger Sandwich Last Night's Dinner






Upland German Delicatessen Braunschweiger Sandwich Close Up


----------



## Solid Lifters

Pizza Hut Dinner Tonight for Father's Day. Didn't cost me a single penny. Beef and Onion and Pepperoni and Sausage with Bread Sticks and Hershey's Brownies for dessert.


----------



## Solid Lifters

After losing about 15 pounds the past few weeks, (boys aren't here that much, so no need to make any dinners), all bets are off the holiday weekend. Starting off, chili cheese dogs and chili cheese fries and malted chocolate frozen custard for dessert. 


Tomorrow, smoked ribs. Like I said, all bets are off.


----------



## RedLED

What on Earth is this thread about? Someone, please??


----------



## RedLED

StarHalo said:


> My *two* breakfast eggs this morning; happy Friday the 13th!


Holmes, you have 4 eggs there!


----------



## RedLED

RedLed said:


> Holmes, you have 4 eggs there!



It all looks good, but you are going to be dead from all this soon! I actually eat like this, lots of prime New Yorks, and In-N-Out burgers,,Mexican food and on and on.


----------



## StarHalo

RedLed said:


> Holmes, you have 4 eggs there!



It is in fact two brown-shelled cage-free vegetarian-fed from hens-with-roosters eggs that were slightly larger than billiard balls, gotta love Loma Linda health food..



RedLed said:


> What on Earth is this thread about? Someone, please??



About 150 calories a serving and delicious:


----------



## RedLED

StarHalo,

Holmes, do you live in Loma Linda?

When are you going to pick out more gift items to give to children and people? You are the best at that!

also, how did you get the eggs to turn pink, my Mom did that, do you baste them with butter?


----------



## nbp

RedLed said:


> What on Earth is this thread about? Someone, please??



Food, dude.


----------



## StarHalo

RedLed said:


> Holmes,



I do indeed reside in the West Coast's Blue Zone, and I dropped off a CR-V full of items to Goodwill last week.

Dark yolks are a property of the egg and not how it is prepared; the pictured eggs are frying in a remainder of bacon grease only, as I make bacon in the same pan first.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

~ Bud


----------



## RedLED

You guys better keep a lid on this! Can you imagine what would happen if this was ever E-mailed to Michelle Obama!

They would stop the motorcade and call for the Dr. and the USAF master Sgt. With the O2 bottles!, and an aide with water and Klonopin, the big horse sized ones, who would rush to the first SUV in the front.

Then some medal-be decked NSA General 40 stories below the deck in the 40 acre compound site below Ft. Meade would terminate the site!

All in your best health and looking out for all of you, of course!


----------



## StarHalo

RedLed said:


> All in your best health and looking out for all of you, of course!



Since February 9th, I have walked 1000 miles; just under ten percent body fat :thumbsup:


----------



## Solid Lifters

A bit late with the 4th of July dinner pics, but I was busy. It was just too hot to smoke ribs, hot and humid. And a "guest" who invited herself over, asked what she could bring. I said beer. So, she shows up with Budweiser knowing what beer I like. The beer I don't like is Budweiser. 


Oven roasted ribs, mac salad, homemade beans and rib fat fried 'taters.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

She invites herself over, then doesn't bring the very beer she knows you like?! Talk about a passive aggressive psycho chick. :wow: Hopefully you kept her at arms length.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> So, she shows up with Budweiser knowing what beer I like. The beer I don't like is Budweiser.



Nothing more 'merican than European lager from a Belgian company created by a German guy who didn't even like it..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> She invites herself over, then doesn't bring the very beer she knows you like?! Talk about a passive aggressive psycho chick. :wow: Hopefully you kept her at arms length.
> 
> ~ Chance



Yep. My mother and I aren't very close. She's been very abusive to me and when she tried the same crap to my boys, I cut her out of my life. Now, she's older and not as bad. So, they visit her from time to time. Still doesn't change things, much. I still don't trust her. This 'beer thing' is proof of that I shouldn't trust her. She's still very petty. 



StarHalo said:


> Nothing more 'merican than European lager from a Belgian company created by a German guy who didn't even like it..



Exactly. I just had the last three beers left over tonight. Along with a Firestone Double Jack. It was pizza night, tonight. My weekend food fest is officially over. LOL I wont be buying any beer for at least a few months. Beer is NOT a Summer drink for me. No booze is, so I wont enjoy anyting until late Summer or Fall. Back to my low calorie diet and no booze, which has TONS of empty calories I don't need.


----------



## StarHalo

Would trade both the corn tea and pizza for the one Double Jack. But yeah, haven't had anything carbonated in a couple months now, stalls my weight loss. This is my summer go-to; absolutely unbeatable to come in from the heat and have something this good from a glass of water in a few seconds:


----------



## RedLED

Solid Lifters said:


> Yep. My mother and I aren't very close. She's been very abusive to me and when she tried the same crap to my boys, I cut her out of my life. Now, she's older and not as bad. So, they visit her from time to time. Still doesn't change things, much. I still don't trust her. This 'beer thing' is proof of that I shouldn't trust her. She's still very petty.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I just had the last three beers left over tonight. Along with a Firestone Double Jack. It was pizza night, tonight. My weekend food fest is officially over. LOL I wont be buying any beer for at least a few months. Beer is NOT a Summer drink for me. No booze is, so I wont enjoy anyting until late Summer or Fall. Back to my low calorie diet and no booze, which has TONS of empty calories I don't need.



You guys have some nice food there, but for the record, where you live is NOT hot!, the Inland "fallen" Empire has wonderful weather. Drive 70 miles east to the real the hot weather, and we go on as normal, and, and we could go to our place in LA or Seattle, where right now it is like our winter!

I like the hot weather, until the A/C stops spinning, then we hate the dam place and want to call the movers and tear out the walls with a sledge hammer. Then the A/C spins again, ane we just love it here! Oh! look Honey, a Roadrunner, how cute!

Look another one in a Cat's mouth being taken into the Cat Colony for kitten feeding. There are so many cats here at night I shine my Makai, and the property for a thousand feet has cats eyes light up everywhere, like a nightmare of all the jewels on the Pirates of the Caribbean in their treasure stash.

The other night I caught a beautiful Red-Cream Tabby, and a brown covered in in black spots. After the vet check and OK to bring them inside the house to live with us, and the other indoor cats who get to live in the big house! Well, they love it in here! 

But, I do feed the colony cats and kittens, no rats form the orange and lemon grove, no snakes, and no bugs!


----------



## Solid Lifters

OK, tante (aunt) gift time. The best Dutch chocolate and cheese. Does my tante know me or what? OK, Dutchies, what does it say? 


Brugemann's Graskaas






Tony's Chocolonely Dutch Chocolate






Tony's Chocolonely Dutch Chocolate Back Label






Tony's Chocolonely Dutch Chocolate Inside Wrapper






Tony's Chocolonely Dutch Chocolate Golden Wrapper






Tony's Chocolonely Dutch Chocolate Bar


----------



## Solid Lifters

Hot Dogs and Dutch Potato Salad


----------



## Solid Lifters

Orange Beef, Vegetable Chow Mein and Pork Fried Rice


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Hot Dogs and Dutch Potato Salad



Dat dere tater salad looks good...


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner with my tante. She likes St. Patrick's Day dinners here in America, so I always make one and invite her over. 


Corned Beef and Cabbage


----------



## StarHalo

RBR said:


> a Pils instead, i´m sure you´ll find it in the USA if you search a bit.



My fave pils is American indeed, from Pennsylvania:


----------



## more_vampires

Oh my! Tonight I break paleo with my girlfriend! It's beer, brats, and kraut. "Slow Ride" IPA. Super thick, super flavorful. It slows you down drining the bottle. I prefer it poured into a glass glass (of glass.)

It's 100% German tonight. I even have German Spaetzel dumplings on the side.

No pics, sorry.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Solid Lifters

It's been a long while, but had Round Table King Arthur Supreme Pizza for dinner last night.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was blueberry pancakes and sausage.





Some beers I've been enjoying lately. 

Ballast Point Victory At Sea







Lagunitas Sucks





Ballast Point Grapefruit Sculpin







Karl Strauss Mosaic Session Ale





Firestone Walker PIVO





Ballast Point Dorado


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Some beers I've been enjoying lately.



Your top three are in my top ten..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Your top three are in my top ten..


I was really surprised with the Grapefruit Sculpin. Much better than the regular Sculpin. 

Victory at Sea had a very strong mocha coffee flavor. Liked it a lot more that Stone's Coffee Milk Stout. 

Durado is a strong, bitter DIPA that was enjoyable. PIVO is a bit a miss, for me. Strong pilsner taste with tons of hops just didn't work for me like I thought. It's just meh for me. Mosaic Session Ale is a glass of Summertime, lemon-yellow sunshine IPA. A light IPA with wheat and lemon peel. Crisp, clean and refreshing.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Steak, 'taters and green beans.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Brunch was the best cheese on Earth. Graskaas, on buttered bread. 


Graskaas Sandwich.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Spaghetti and Meatballs with Garlic Toast






Homemade Meatballs


----------



## Solid Lifters

Disgusting gut-bombs for dinner, tonight. Tina's Burritos. Very famous here in SoCal. Cheap, horrible, greasy, but very tasty. 


Tina's Beef & Bean Burritos






Tina's Beef & Bean Burritos


----------



## nbp

It don't hafta be good for you to be good eatin'. Hahaha


----------



## Solid Lifters

nbp said:


> It don't hafta be good for you to be good eatin'. Hahaha



I got a bad case of heartburn and "Tina's Revenge."

Blueberry Pancake Brunch


----------



## StarHalo

This. Most decadent commercial ice cream ever devised by the human mind. "Infinity" is not hyperbole, it's like drowning in chocolate, puts the old Breyer's/Dreyer's Vienetta to shame.


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> This. Most decadent commercial ice cream ever devised by the human mind. "Infinity" is not hyperbole, it's like drowning in chocolate, puts the old Breyer's/Dreyer's Vienetta to shame.


Had one of those. Great stuff, but the European versions are much better.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

.....you know what the funniest thing about Europe is? It's the little differences. I mean, they got the same "stuff" over there that we got here, but it's just...it's just, there it's a little different.
- Vincent Vega


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

'Twas only a movie quote. Pulp Fiction, probably one of the most quoted movies in the US of A. Absolutely no offense intended. 

Cheers, Mate.

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

And you know what they call a... a... a Quarter Pounder with Cheese in Paris?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! You guys really don't know what a Quarter Pounder is! I thought that was a movie "fact". 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Meatloaf Dinner: Meatloaf (a new recipe), Aged White Cheddar Potatoes and Grilled Carrots


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> WOW! You guys really don't know what a Quarter Pounder is!



They don't know what a quarter is.

Continuing the decadent [American] ice cream theme:


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RBR said:


> And i bet you guys don´t know what a "Mettbrötchen" is.
> 
> 
> 
> Though it´s a very, if not most, common snack in Germany you´ll be able to buy at almost any butcher´s shop (and yes, *we´ve got more butcher´s shops than McD and BK restaurants together)*, even often at bakeries.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



I wish we had more butcher shops than McD and BK too. 

~ Chance


----------



## Meganoggin

RBR said:


> And i bet you guys don´t know what a "Mettbrötchen" is.
> 
> 
> 
> Though it´s a very, if not most, common snack in Germany you´ll be able to buy at almost any butcher´s shop (and yes, we´ve got more butcher´s shops than McD and BK restaurants together), even often at bakeries.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



I know what a Mettbrochen is! Do I win a prize?

I was offered one quite some time ago in Germany and declined, not really sure about raw pork!!!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What's to be sure about? Bacon is good. Pork chops are good. Raw pork!? Not good. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Meganoggin

RBR said:


> Yes Sir, you´re the official winner of a "Mettigel" (as per attached pic) to be handed over next time you visit Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic linked from chefkoch.de
> 
> Yes, "Mett" is raw minced/ground pork but no problem at all if made fresh under proper hygienic conditions and consumed fresh. "Thuringian Mett" is already refined with onions, salt and pepper what will otherwise typically have to be added prior to consumption.
> 
> Below attached pic shows what a typical "Mettbrötchen" looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic linked from metzgerei-engel.com
> 
> 
> Cheers and bon appetit.
> 
> RBR



Cool, I'm in Cologne next month, close?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## nbp

Those European quarter pounders look way better than ours. :sigh:

I think they call something like Mettbrochen a "cannibal sandwich" here in Wisconsin (large German population). You can google it for news articles about it. I believe my grandma used to eat them. Raw beef, raw onions, salt and pepper on rye bread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You don't believe that's the way they'll actually look when served at a European Micky D's, do you? :nana: Those pictures are just advertising baby. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Salty, but solid. Still prefer last year's Chicken and Waffles..


----------



## Solid Lifters

Nice cool Dutch Potato Salad on light toast. Mint Cookie Custard for dessert. Too hot to eat anything hot. 


108°


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dutch Potato Salad over Open Face Bologna Cheese Sandwich


----------



## RGRAY

How about a Maryland soft shell crab sandwich on toast with lettuce tomato and mayo.
I'm drooling.


----------



## nbp

Uh, no, sorry. I eat crab shell-free. Eeek.


----------



## StarHalo

Just tried the hot new local dessert trend, Prune Cake; basically just good chocolate cake with a touch of prune thrown in to add a distinct dark fruity note. Excellent stuff, hope it catches on.


----------



## nbp

I'm sure it'll be a hit with the 65+ crowd. [emoji23]


----------



## Solid Lifters

Homemade Chicken Cordon Bleu with Potatoes and Peas






Over cooked the cordon bleu. The cheese was just gone and the chicken dried out. Still was good, though.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Crockpot Lasagna. Looks messy, but it was excellent.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Crock-pot Lasagna Leftovers


----------



## Solid Lifters

Meatloaf Dinner


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Homemade Chicken Cordon Bleu with Potatoes and Peas
> 
> 
> 
> Over cooked the cordon bleu. The cheese was just gone and the chicken dried out. Still was good, though.



Yum!


----------



## guiri

Dude! Do you need a room mate or something? I feel I would get well fed...


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Dude! Do you need a room mate or something? I feel I would get well fed...



LOL :lol: 

No, I'm good. Got two boogers here to feed. They eat like they're showing off. They're waterpolo players, so they burn it off. 

Holiday Weekend grub, Round Table pizza yesterday, Rib Dinner Today.


----------



## guiri

Well hell, that was rude, turning me away like that...


----------



## StarHalo

Heineken just bought a 50% stake in Lagunitas; if you haven't seen Lagunitas beers in your area before, it'll be right next to the Blue Moon shortly..


----------



## knotgoofy

nbp said:


> :welcome:
> 
> That sandwich sounds amazing! I love pretzel rolls, and gouda. And cranberry mustard is phenomenal. I did something similar a few weeks ago. I mixed some chunky cranberry sauce with some hot coarse brown mustard and put it on a turkey/havarti/lettuce sandwich. The tartness/sweetness of the cranberries with the slight heat and acidity of the mustard made a really fantastic blend. You have inspired me to work on that again.
> 
> Admin advisement: This is a continuation  of this 1116 post thread. This post would have been number 1117, had it remained intact. (part II)



Yup, I would agree that bread, butter and sandwiches are good and amazing especially when you are craving for it. I'd love to eat bacon and egg sandwich with mayo! Great with coffee too:thumbsup:


----------



## Solid Lifters

My rib dinner from a few nights ago. Then, the weather was just too hot to eat. I didn't eat anything yesterday, except for a few handfuls of dry cereal. 


Rib Dinner






Too hot to eat hot food but, not too hot to eat nothing. Had a nice cool dinner of sandwich and cool fixin's.


----------



## StarHalo

Had this burger for lunch, paired with an IPA; delicious madness:


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RGRAY

Try this.
Fried egg sandwich with bacon and cheese, right?
With sriracha mayo and avocado.
Just try it.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chicken Broccoli Alfredo


----------



## nbp

RGRAY said:


> Try this.
> Fried egg sandwich with bacon and cheese, right?
> With sriracha mayo and avocado.
> Just try it.



You had me at sriracha mayo and avocado.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Good call on the Samuel Adams Octoberfest, thanks StarHalo! :thumbsup: I'm enjoying one for the first time due to your recommendation. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

I paired it with an IPA, but if you like that Octoberfest-style beer, check out Ayinger's rendition which is also featured at the actual event.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Then, the weather was just too hot to eat.



Really? Never experienced that myself...


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Had this burger for lunch, paired with an IPA; delicious madness:



Red Robin had a burger that was only a temporary item. Best burger I've ever had and then they stopped offering it.
Pissed me off big time. Santa Fe burger or something like that.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Salisbury Steak Dinner


----------



## Solid Lifters

I had an everything bagel with jalapeño cream cheese.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Pizza and Beer Friday


----------



## Solid Lifters

So, Crock-pot Lasagna Leftovers. Oh, that's not "burnt" sides there, pal. That's flavor! It was... SO DAMN GOOD!!!


----------



## guiri

Dude, as much as you cook, you really need to get one of these and try it out. My mom says everything gets better using it.
I even think I have one here but dammit if I know where it is 

Römertopf is the brand I know so may want to stick with it. It gets better the more you use it. My mom even bakes bread in it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=römertopf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Dude, as much as you cook, you really need to get one of these and try it out. My mom says everything gets better using it.
> I even think I have one here but dammit if I know where it is
> 
> Römertopf is the brand I know so may want to stick with it. It gets better the more you use it. My mom even bakes bread in it.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=römertopf&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8



No thanks. I love my vintage Crock-Pot just fine. It's well seasoned and has never left me down at all.


----------



## guiri

I think maybe this one tastes better 'cause it's clay. Is yours electric or?


----------



## StarHalo

Autumn!


----------



## guiri

Ihop has pumpkin pancakes around this time. I think with whipped creme if I don't remember incorrectly. Awesome stuff!


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Ihop has pumpkin pancakes around this time. I think with whipped creme if I don't remember incorrectly. Awesome stuff!



I'll get around to those; Red Robin has Pumpkin Pie milkshakes, tastes like a slice of pumpkin pie tossed into a blender with some vanilla ice cream, excellent stuff.

And these Oreos taste like exactly like sweet and toasty pumpkin pie; they were the highest-rated of the new round of Oreo flavors, and I'd have to agree, these are better than regular Oreos..


----------



## guiri

Cool!

I don't even think I've ever had an Oreo bro


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> I don't even think I've ever had an Oreo bro



It's the world's best selling cookie, highly recommended. Just don't try the cheap generic ones, those have trans fat..


----------



## guiri

I believe you. Considering they even eat'em in Sweden 

I MAY have had some but don't remember and not sure.


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> I think maybe this one tastes better 'cause it's clay. Is yours electric or?



Yep, electric. Original Crock-Pot from the early-mid 60's, too. Got it at a garage sale so long ago. 



StarHalo said:


> Autumn!


I had those last year. That was enough for me. 

Last of the Crock-Pot Lasagna leftovers, with the rest of the mozzarella cheese.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Steak Dinner


----------



## Solid Lifters

OK, enough of eating crap for the next week or so. I've missed several days of eating, due to the heat and humidity, but I think I'm now caught up. Especially, after a meal of... 


Brat and Chili Cheese Fries


----------



## Solid Lifters

My classic Spinach Beef Polska Kielbasa Cheddar Cheese Macaroni Casserole


----------



## guiri

Looks tasty


----------



## Solid Lifters

It's good stuff, Maynard. 




Campbell's New England Clam Chowder with Gold Fish Crackers


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Ihop has pumpkin pancakes around this time. I think with whipped creme if I don't remember incorrectly. Awesome stuff!



And here's what that looks like; My verdict - so autumnal, particularly with my preferred butter pecan syrup. Can't believe these weren't already a fall season thing, seems so obvious now..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

There's no room for syrup. What do you do? Have a bowl on the side and dunk each bite? :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## markr6

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> There's no room for syrup. What do you do? Have a bowl on the side and dunk each bite? :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance



Yes! For hamburgers and hotdogs I need my "dipping pile" of ketchup


----------



## more_vampires

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> There's no room for syrup. What do you do? Have a bowl on the side and dunk each bite? :twothumbs
> 
> ~ Chance


Nah, just swig from the bottle as you go!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

markr6 said:


> Yes! For hamburgers and hotdogs I need my "dipping pile" of ketchup



Of course you do. Ketchup isn't just a condiment; it's one of the major food groups. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

more_vampires said:


> Nah, just swig from the bottle as you go!



My wife told me not to do that anymore at Ihop. :lolsign:

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Gotta put syrup just on the area where you take your next few bites, that way you can switch up as necessary.


----------



## guiri

They HAVE been around for years, just FYI...but only in the fall.


----------



## StarHalo

Hm, so I wonder which came first, the Pumpkin Pancake or the Pumpkin Spice Latte..


----------



## guiri

Well, I asked google and he/she didn't know


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Hm, so I wonder which came first, the Pumpkin Pancake or the Pumpkin Spice Latte..



I'm pretty sure they were both created the same morning. The morning after some farmer/Brewer spent the night enjoying too much of his pumpkin spice beer. You know, a little hair of the dog?

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Dinner In Bed: Teriyaki Chicken Bowl


----------



## guiri

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm pretty sure they were both created the same morning. The morning after some farmer/Brewer spent the night enjoying too much of his pumpkin spice beer. You know, a little hair of the dog?
> 
> ~ Chance



What you're saying is he was hammered and had the munchies and thus, the pumpkin pancakes were born?


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Dinner In Bed: Teriyaki Chicken Bowl



Looks good


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

guiri said:


> What you're saying is he was hammered and had the munchies and thus, the pumpkin pancakes were born?



No, he was hungover and decides to make himself some breakfast from the leftovers. 

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

H Salt Fish and Chips


----------



## guiri

Yum. I love fish. GOt a bunch of Norwegian Mackerel in the freezer waiting for my grill to be put together and then I'll tear'em up


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm wondering if any of our Canadian family has taken one of these in hand.


A Reese's Peanut Butter chunk, bacon, onion ring, cheese burger. 

http://www.worksburger.com/WORKS/Me...Menus/WORKS-Stuffd-Menu-Insert-2015-FINAL.pdf

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm wondering if any of our Canadian family has taken one of these in hand.
> 
> View attachment 1363
> A Reese's Peanut Butter chunk, bacon, onion ring, cheese burger.
> 
> http://www.worksburger.com/WORKS/Me...Menus/WORKS-Stuffd-Menu-Insert-2015-FINAL.pdf
> 
> ~ Chance


Oh, hell no! Bleh! 

Same thing every Halloween night since I was 6 years old. Sloppy Joes. 






Virginia Peanuts, too.


----------



## guiri

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I'm wondering if any of our Canadian family has taken one of these in hand.
> 
> View attachment 1363
> A Reese's Peanut Butter chunk, bacon, onion ring, cheese burger.
> 
> http://www.worksburger.com/WORKS/Me...Menus/WORKS-Stuffd-Menu-Insert-2015-FINAL.pdf
> 
> ~ Chance



I don't think I would either....reeses peantu butter chunk...dunno about that


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solid Lifters said:


> Oh, hell no! Bleh!



Four little words. Every time I read them, I lough out loud. :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## Solid Lifters

Finally, Stater Bros. got these frozen pizzas in stock. Best frozen pizza I've ever had. Well worth the price. 


Screamin' Sicilian Holy Pepperoni Pizza


----------



## StarHalo

Hm, which one..


----------



## Solid Lifters

The Stone CB IPA, for me. Easy choice.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Finally, Stater Bros. got these frozen pizzas in stock. Best frozen pizza I've ever had. Well worth the price.
> 
> Screamin' Sicilian Holy Pepperoni Pizza



Tried one tonight, excellent stuff, wife said it's better than Digiorno. Ty for the recommendation!


----------



## nbp

You guys ever get subs at Jersey Mike's? They finally rolled in around here, and I gotta say, they make a great sandwich!


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> You guys ever get subs at Jersey Mike's? They finally rolled in around here, and I gotta say, they make a great sandwich!



My favorite local sandwich place, and absolutely impossible to get to. Everyone else in the area knows about them, and they have no drive through, so there's always a line going through the entire dining area.


----------



## nbp

But soo worth it. Club sub, Mike's Way with pepper relish, all doused in oil and vinegar and seasonings... makes me hungry! I gotta get over there this week.


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Tried one tonight, excellent stuff, wife said it's better than Digiorno. Ty for the recommendation!



Yw. They are way better than DiGiorno. Better sauce, cheese and toppings. The crust is about equal, though. 

The last of the sloppy joes leftovers.


----------



## Solid Lifters




----------



## StarHalo

Brief stop into town for beer and coffee


----------



## Solid Lifters

The last of the BBQ pulled pork.


Mac & Cheese BBQ Pulled Pork Sammie with a side of Mac & Cheese and BBQ Pulled Pork


----------



## StarHalo

How to feed an Amazon warehouse:


----------



## guiri

That's right, call in the big rig, I is hungry!


----------



## StarHalo

Say you're sorry..


----------



## guiri

:thumbsup:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Screamin' Sicilian Deluxe Pizza


----------



## guiri

A guy I know made this pizza the other day. Not much on it but it was good. I got him the dough from our local pizza place
so all he had to do was add the ingredients. Cheese and pepperoni and tomatoes. That's all there was I think plus some parmesan
if I'm not mistaken. Again, it was great on taste.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Taco Tuesday (with two burritos).


----------



## NonSenCe

been a long time since i logged in here. spied this thread few times incognito tho. 

good to see that butter is better-thread is going on strong here. scrolled few pages backwards and now i need to get something to eat.. sandwich. filling it up with cold fried chicken breast. this will have the finnish dark rye bread and butter. i will eat this one while the other one gets done. 

other one will be out of ciabatta style italian bread. with butter. will warm the frying pan to heat up the chicken breast and get the slice of swiss cheese to melt on it. then i will warm the bread halves on the pan too (this time more hamburger like, not browned toast like). then i will butter the bread (likely will melt and soak in it just like in toast), add some ketchup and cucumber mayo, and the tomato slices, and the chicken fillet with the cheese before closing it with the top lid of bread. 

ps. we finally got burger king in my home town few months ago. been enjoying their double steakhouses few times already.


----------



## guiri

Long time bro 

Hey, when you go to BUrger King, make sure you tell them you want your burger FRESHLY cooked because like most places, they pre cook everything
which means they sit there and get dry.

On another note, I just saw that Wendy's is doing some kind of fondue sauce on their burgers and french fries.


----------



## StarHalo

Best stuff at Burga Kang is the desserts..


----------



## guiri

True dat. That Hershey pie is awesome


----------



## NonSenCe

yeah burgerking, i do ask them to make it new. (remember someone mentioning that before, and i bet it was you g.) although.. they likely do make them when you order it. there are not that many people in lines here so it dont make sense to pre make them as it might not be sold to anyone. they cant afford the waste. cuts into their profits. and often, to make sure of that i get a fresh burger (anywhere really) i also often ask without fried onions or without pickles or something similar little tweak so i know it will be made specifically to me. hahahah.

but have to say.. it seemed a bit more smaller or manageable in size here than my memory served i got in usa 10 years ago or so.. its more compact sized and not overflowing out of my hands. (and my hands ahvent grown any length since then.. maybe gotten more chubbier tho  ) 

and the smaller size of the burger.. that definately is smaller now. i remember buying two of the small/kids burgers and getting more to eat than ordering a normal size one. now they seemed just half of big one. it used to be a good way to get more to eat for same money. 

-----
today: tagliatelle + mushroom cream sauce with fried bacon bits and last fried chickenfile ripped into the sauce. 

breadwise, nothin interestin: ryebread and butter (this time i put it into toaster to make it crispy) balkan style meatwurst. (little paler in color, less dense and maybe a bit more greasy than regular mettwursts). 
-----


----------



## guiri

Keep in mind that they can often make the patties (the meat) flatter and bigger in diameter. This serves two purposes. It will look bigger and it cooks faster. If you go to places where they
make the patties by hand like some family restaurants here in the US, they are thicker and not very uniform in design. 

I myself find that it is easy to FRY things if they are thinner. Anyway, they could have changed the shape from a thicker patty to a slimmer one and still keeping the same amount/weight.
Who knows.

The bottom line is that I have gotten better food at burger king in europe than here in the US and that's a damn disgrace I think. The best one was in Spain. There was this thick that knew how I 
wanted it and she made me the best damn double whopper I've ever had. I've also eaten in England and Sweden and possibly in other countries, don't remember but they all had one thing in common,
they WILL make them the way you want them and they will taste better for some reason.

Yeah, it probably was me that said something about the meat being pre cooked. That's how they get them out so fast. BUrger king is fast but Wendy's BEFORE they got their new grills
took as long as 10-15 mins for a new burger and most people will NOT wait that long.

The problem with people is that to eat the cake and still have it which is not possible so fast food places have to do this and most of the people out there
wont' notice the difference anyway and they dont' care.


----------



## StarHalo

Burga Kang's actual burgers are just alright; a bit artificial tasting, no real quality components, but it's a no-complaints junk food burger. Haven't been there in many months as In N Out/Five Guys/Habit/Red Robin are just as available and vastly preferable..

I am in fact typing this from the In N Out drive-thru. It's Friday night, so I have the time..


----------



## guiri

Never heard of the in n out burger but I've eaten at the other two. Red Robin has one of the best burgers I've had but it was one of those temporary items so they stopped making it. Santa Fe burger I think it was.
Amazing when they got it right.


----------



## StarHalo

There it is, "The Holidays" have officially begun:


----------



## guiri

That pie looks nice and juicy. By the way, I was at Aldi's the other day and they had a three pack of liqeurs/liquers or however the hell you spell it for ten bucks.
Semi small bottles. Three different, One was irish cream, the other one white chocolate and I don't remember the third. Bought one for myself and one for
a christmas gift. I just thought I'd mention it 'cause I think it would make a cool gift to your drunk friends. Clearly most of you (_*language check please - Greta_) like to drink


----------



## Solid Lifters

Damn, StarHalo. Eating like a Big Boss tonight!

Homemade Mac & Cheese, not a success story for getting Little Booger to like it. Still wants his Blue Box Blues. Meh, whatever. I'm done trying. 


Bratwurst Dinner


----------



## guiri

Brat looks tasty


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> Never heard of the in n out burger



The quintessential California burger place, many people consider visiting an In N Out as part of the Cali experience. Top shelf burgers that are half the price of all the other places mentioned, plus the place looks like, and is run, like a proper 50's diner. 



Solid Lifters said:


> Homemade Mac & Cheese, not a success story for getting Little Booger to like it. Still wants his Blue Box Blues. Meh, whatever. I'm done trying.



Fry up some bacon, chop to bits and dump into homemade mac with remainder grease. 



RBR said:


> What has your pancreas´s comment been about that ?



"Good job knocking out that fifteen mile walk today, better get it while you can before the Black Friday/Christmas month of 55 hour workweeks start."


----------



## Solid Lifters

Marie Calendar's Turkey Dinner


----------



## Solid Lifters

Thanksgiving Dinner: CrockPot Lasagna with Spinach


----------



## StarHalo

I worked Thanksgiving day; there were a group of safety folks at the exit that evening with a bunch of boxes - as I walked by, one said "Happy Thanksgiving!" and handed me *a pumpkin pie*. Seriously, a pumpkin pie giveaway, what a job..

My wife did the one-woman show Thanksgiving, up before sunrise and made the whole dinner single-handedly. And that evening:


----------



## Solid Lifters

Thanksgiving Spinach Lasagna Leftovers


----------



## StarHalo

Those M&M folks know how to get me..


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> I worked Thanksgiving day; there were a group of safety folks at the exit that evening with a bunch of boxes - as I walked by, one said "Happy Thanksgiving!" and handed me *a pumpkin pie*. Seriously, a pumpkin pie giveaway, what a job..
> 
> My wife did the one-woman show Thanksgiving, up before sunrise and made the whole dinner single-handedly. And that evening:



That damn turkey looks yummy


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> That damn turkey looks yummy



Brined the entire thing in a giant Ziploc bag and then roasted seasoned, huge flavor. I got as many leftover sandwiches out of it as I could.

I don't know what anyone has against turkey leftovers, piling some on white bread with Miracle Whip is one of the best kind of sandwiches there is..


----------



## guiri

Don't ask me. I love making turkey sammiches. We used to deep fry ours and I eat turkey for a week. It was aswesome.

Yeah, cooking in a bag is great, seals in the juices pretty good


----------



## StarHalo

Vending machine lunch; officially the best food item I've ever gotten out of a machine, three bucks well spent..


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Vending machine lunch; officially the best food item I've ever gotten out of a machine, three bucks well spent..



Looks pretty good. I for one love airline food for instance. Maybe it's 'cause when I travel, I'm always hungry but I usually eat every damn thing
on the tray including some poop that the people next to me may give up


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chinese Food. Best around. 


Pork Dumplings






Pork Dumplings Inside Shot






Pork Fried Rice










Chicken Chow Fun


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Chinese Food. Best around.
> 
> 
> Pork Dumplings
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Dumplings Inside Shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Fried Rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Chow Fun





That dumpling looks good


----------



## StarHalo

Got yours yet?


----------



## guiri

Cool!


----------



## Nyctophiliac

That's a big bucket of Popcorn - but too sweet looking for my tastes.

Here's a few plates from England.

First, a great Bacon, onion and mushroom tartlet made by my Daughter, who is practising for University independence.







Next some fare from a local chippy - Vegeburger, Saveloy and chips.





Up in Cheshire, at a great pub called 'The Swan with Two Necks' a pie to die for - looks like chocolate sauce, but it was the tastiest richest savoury gravy - Beef and ale pie really doesn't come much better than this!






Time for pudding in the same pub, Sour Cherry Donut with Strawberry Panna Cotta. OMG!





Since health doesn't seem to be an issue with this culinary visual-fest, here's a staple for the arterially challenged - a good old Full English (In Chester BTW).





But in a healthier vein, down in Kent this Summer - in Rye - a Ploughman's Lunch (with Rye bread, to boot!).






More as they come, chaps!


----------



## nbp

The meat/bread/cheese plates were one of my favorite parts of visiting Europe. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Solid Lifters

More Chinese Food. The good stuff. 


Tangerine Chicken with Chicken Lo Mein






Tangerine Chicken with Chicken Lo Mein Close Up






Cream Cheese Wontons


----------



## Solid Lifters

Peanut Butter Hot Cocoa Oatmeal with Banana


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> More Chinese Food. The good stuff.
> 
> 
> Tangerine Chicken with Chicken Lo Mein
> 
> 
> 
> Tangerine Chicken with Chicken Lo Mein Close Up



That Tangerine chicken looks good


----------



## StarHalo

I need one of these sandwich vending machines in my house..


----------



## guiri

Why the hell not? If I can have a fountain machine at home, you can have a sammich vending machine


----------



## StarHalo

Ya best start believin' in Christmas stories..


----------



## guiri

THat poor ******* on the label isn't doing too well.

Merry Christmas you turkeys!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Breakfast Burrito with Bacon


----------



## guiri

I like it


----------



## StarHalo

Christmas dessert was a gift indeed..


----------



## guiri

Ooo, pretty!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Patty's Homemade Tamales


----------



## guiri

I've always heard of tamales but didn't know what they were and then one day, some years ago, outside this Mexican bakery, they were selling them so I tried one.
I liked them and kept eating them until the woman started getting different cuts of meat or something and I ran into a whole bunch of fat which grosses me out 
so I stopped eating them and haven't been back since.


----------



## StarHalo

Hop sauce circa 2016


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> I've always heard of tamales but didn't know what they were and then one day, some years ago, outside this Mexican bakery, they were selling them so I tried one.
> I liked them and kept eating them until the woman started getting different cuts of meat or something and I ran into a whole bunch of fat which grosses me out
> so I stopped eating them and haven't been back since.


Don't let once bad tamale ruin the whole bunch. 

No dinner, unless you consider non calorie grape sport drink, few handfuls of vegetable crackers and three Christmas cookies dinner, now do you?


----------



## StarHalo

It's not really New Year's until Deschutes makes a batch of Red Chair - Happy 2016!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The last piece of apple pie. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Egg Roll







Sweet and Sour Chicken


----------



## Solid Lifters

Chinese Leftovers: Yeah, I overcooked the sunny-side up eggs. Oh well, still was good, though. 


Sweet and Sour Chicken, Chicken Lo Mien and Egg Fried Rice


----------



## RGRAY

*This weekend breakfast and dinners.*
3 slices of buttered homemade toasted bread, sliced ribeye steak and 3 scrambled eggs with hollandaise sause.





 ​ Porter House steak w Morel mushroom butter sausce, Maryland crab cake with tarter sauce, baked potato and blue cheese salad.







 
Breakfast a 3 egg omelet stuffed with crab meat, monterey jack cheese and hollandaise sauce.







Ribeye steak, fried shrimp, morel mushroom butter sauce over homemade pasta and salad with French dressing.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Sausage Breakfast Burrito


----------



## NoNotAgain

RGRAY said:


> ​ Porter House steak w Morel mushroom butter sausce, Maryland crab cake with tarter sauce, baked potato and blue cheese salad.



May I ask where you got the Maryland crab cake?


----------



## RGRAY

NoNotAgain said:


> May I ask where you got the Maryland crab cake?



:thinking: Maryland?
Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. *Blue* *crab* may refer to: The Chesapeake *blue* crabes
We just call them Maryland crabs.
This time iof year we get them from Texas. 
That crab cake we made from back fin crab meat ($22 lb.) the store also had jumbo lump back fin ($32 lb.) and we got two quarter pound crab cakes and three crab omelets out of it.


----------



## NoNotAgain

RGRAY said:


> :thinking: Maryland?
> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. *Blue* *crab* may refer to: The Chesapeake *blue* crabes
> We just call them Maryland crabs.
> This time iof year we get them from Texas.
> That crab cake we made from back fin crab meat ($22 lb.) the store also had jumbo lump back fin ($32 lb.) and we got two quarter pound crab cakes and three crab omelets out of it.




Born and raised in Maryland. Family owns the largest seafood business in Chrisfield MD.

The crab you're showing will be almost empty. Not enough growth on the shell. The dirtier the shell, the longer they've been in it to fill it out. Also, never purchase crabs the week after a full moon. Crabs sluff out of the full moon.

Try the crab cakes from G&M in Linthicum Heights. I order up a dozen every couple of months, overnight delivery via FedEx.

If you're looking for size, Blue Moon in Middle River has one pound crab cakes for $16 each, but light on taste. Nothing a little Old Bay or JO Seasonings can't fix.

By the color of the crab cake, it looks like you fried that one. Try baking at 425 for 15 minutes then 5 minutes on broil.

Enjoy the crabs while you can.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Grilled Roast Beef and American Cheese Sammich


----------



## RGRAY

Bacon, egg and cheese club sandwich with homemade bread, avocato and sriracha mayonaise.
Good Morning


----------



## Solid Lifters

Bacon Cheddar Cheeseburger Casserole


----------



## StarHalo

The best thing the M&M corporation has ever done, without question; if this sounds remotely intriguing to you, move quickly to your local Target or Rite-Aid, as this Valentine's holiday release is usually sold out in the first week, and not seen again until the next year..


----------



## guiri

RGRAY said:


> *This weekend breakfast and dinners.*
> 3 slices of buttered homemade toasted bread, sliced ribeye steak and 3 scrambled eggs with hollandaise sause.
> 
> 
> 
> ​ Porter House steak w Morel mushroom butter sausce, Maryland crab cake with tarter sauce, baked potato and blue cheese salad.




Hot damn!


----------



## guiri

RGRAY said:


> Bacon, egg and cheese club sandwich with homemade bread, avocato and sriracha mayonaise.
> Good Morning



Hell yeah!


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Grilled Roast Beef and American Cheese Sammich



Oooooo...


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Sausage Breakfast Burrito



Looks tasty


----------



## StarHalo

I do enjoy a good sale..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo,

Please post an after cooking picture of your fine USDA CHOICE steaks.  Good score, by the way! 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

It was quite the adventure; we begin with hand-cut White Russet potatoes in the deep fryer:






Beverage courtesy Stone Brewing Company, Escondido, California:






It's unfiltered, you know, like the bottom of a pond:






And it all comes together nicely:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mouthwatering goodness! 

~ C.G.


----------



## Swede74

I wanted to post this as a reply to Treeguy's post "This is my adult beverage" in this thread, but it would probably have been too far off topic there. I hope it is reasonably on topic here. These are my adult sandwich spreads.


----------



## StarHalo

Swede74 said:


> These are my adult sandwich spreads.



Such desirable lights, such terrifying spreads..


----------



## guiri

Swede74 said:


> I wanted to post this as a reply to Treeguy's post "This is my adult beverage" in this thread, but it would probably have been too far off topic there. I hope it is reasonably on topic here. These are my adult sandwich spreads.



Nah, it's on topic. It goes with bread!


----------



## Solid Lifters

Birthday Dinner is usually Ground Beef Cheddar Cheese Enchiladas with Saucy Spanish Rice. Not this year. To old and damaged to cook tonight. Had Chinese again. Egg Fried Rice with Chef's Kung Pao Triple Delight (Beef, Chicken and Shrimp) and Vegetable Egg Rolls. 


Birthday Chinese Dinner 2016






Kung Pau Triple Delight (Beef, Chicken and Shrimp)


----------



## Solid Lifters

Usually have this for my birthday but couldn't get it done. A friend came over today and made this for me. 


Beef and Cheddar Cheese Enchiladas with Saucy Spanish Rice


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Beef and Cheddar Cheese Enchiladas with Saucy Spanish Rice



Freshly shredded cheese on there? And is this your b-day you're referring to?


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> Freshly shredded cheese on there? And is this your b-day you're referring to?


Yep. On both. Birthday was on the 19th. 

My favorite birthday meal. This year, I had Chinese food which is my 2nd favorite birthday meal.


----------



## StarHalo

A belated happy birthday then! My fave birthday meal is a very similar burrito meal over at Los Portales, you have good taste..


----------



## Solid Lifters

StarHalo said:


> A belated happy birthday then! My fave birthday meal is a very similar burrito meal over at Los Portales, you have good taste..


Thank you. 

Haven't had Der Wienerschnitzel in over a quarter of a century. Hopefully, it will be that long until I have them again. 


Der Wienerschnitzel Chili Cheese Dog






Der Wienerschnitzel Chili Cheeseburger






Der Wienerschnitzel Chili Cheese Fries






Der Wienerschnitzel Jalapeno Poppers










Lemon Meringue Pie


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solid Lifters said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Haven't had Der Wienerschnitzel in over a quarter of a century. Hopefully, it will be that long until I have them again.



25 years ........ Too soon. :green:

~ Chance


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Haven't had Der Wienerschnitzel in over a quarter of a century. Hopefully, it will be that long until I have them again.
> 
> 
> Lemon Meringue Pie



Oh hell no! Them's fightin' words. You don't like a schnitzel?

Hey, is the pie homemade? Looks awesome!


----------



## nbp

Good schnitzel is one of life's great pleasures.


----------



## Solid Lifters

guiri said:


> Oh hell no! Them's fightin' words. You don't like a schnitzel?
> 
> Hey, is the pie homemade? Looks awesome!


Pie was store bought. But, my ma make GREAT lemon meringue pies since we had a lemon bush in our backyard. The pie I ate was an Edward's pie, which is a great frozen pie sold here in stores in SoCal. 

No, don't care for Der Wienerschnitzel. But, those jalapeno poppers were awesome. I'd go back just for them. And, maybe the corndogs.


----------



## StarHalo

Solid Lifters said:


> Edward's pie, which is a great frozen pie sold here in stores in SoCal.
> 
> No, don't care for Der Wienerschnitzel. But, those jalapeno poppers were awesome. I'd go back just for them. And, maybe the corndogs.



Edward's Key Lime is very solid, quality stuff. And Wienerschnitzel is way overpriced; Sonic's a much better deal, love their Footlong Chili-Cheese Coney.


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Good schnitzel is one of life's great pleasures.



Haven't had one in prolly 20-25 years


----------



## guiri

Solid Lifters said:


> Pie was store bought. But, my ma make GREAT lemon meringue pies since we had a lemon bush in our backyard. The pie I ate was an Edward's pie, which is a great frozen pie sold here in stores in SoCal.
> 
> No, don't care for Der Wienerschnitzel. But, those jalapeno poppers were awesome. I'd go back just for them. And, maybe the corndogs.



Problem (for me anyway) is that most pies are too damn sweet.

Speaking of lemon and sweet. I don't know how yall like your lemonade but I like mine sour and the best I've had is the San Pellegrino lemonade.
Amazing stuff.


----------



## Solid Lifters

Spinach Lasagna Leftovers


----------



## RGRAY

Today for breakfast I had a double decker (club) sandwich: homemade bread, two eggs, *FLANK STEAK*, sharp cheese*, *sriracha mayonaise and avocado.









​


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Leftovers done right. 

Sausage sandwich with Bubble and Squeak, ketchup on the side.






Family Supper last week - Saveloys!






Some time to relax with a nice coffee and a piece of chocolate walnut cake. 






This is in the gardens of Fulham Palace in London. The Church Tower in the distance is All Saints, Fulham and is the location for the scene in 'The Omen' when Patrick Troughton gets skewered by a lightning rod.


----------



## StarHalo

Nyctophiliac said:


> Some time to relax with a nice coffee and a piece of chocolate walnut cake.



A proper latte and cake, well played sir.

Meanwhile, 75 degrees here today, perfect timing for this new variation-on-a-theme:


----------



## StarHalo

They got me again:


----------



## StarHalo

From scratch, on the cast iron pizza pan:


----------



## StarHalo

Ty wife!


----------



## nbp

Wait, there's a Mrs. Halo?! I never saw that coming. [emoji6]


----------



## StarHalo

nbp said:


> Wait, there's a Mrs. Halo?! I never saw that coming. [emoji6]



Has been for over ten years, I can't eat all this by myself..


----------



## guiri

nbp said:


> Wait, there's a Mrs. Halo?! I never saw that coming. [emoji6]



I'm a surprised as you are bro...


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> Has been for over ten years, I can't eat all this by myself..



You DO recall my offer of being your roommate, right?

I soo hate being ignored..


----------



## RGRAY

Breakfast.


----------



## guiri

Clearly you eat a smaller breakfast than I do


----------



## StarHalo

I'm getting the #1, what do you want?


----------



## CLHC

StarHalo said:


> I'm getting the #1, what do you want?



I'll have the 4x4 please?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## StarHalo

RBR said:


> For me a Sam Adams Double Bock please.



There are one or two states out east that allow you to drive with an open alcoholic beverage, but no alcohol sold at drive-thrus here.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RGRAY

Hello Hello Hello (echo).
Where's everybody?
Supper last night.
Home made ground meatball subs.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Still here, but busy Feb/March.

I met an old friend for breakfast in one of London's classic, vintage street markets the other day. Islington's Chapel Market (London U.K.). There are some real gems there including a genuine Victorian style Eel, Pie and Mash shop - Manze's. Which I will re-visit soon for this forum.

But the other day was breakfast Alpino Cafe style! Watch your arteries...






This was delicious and my friend had to help out by eating my Hash Browns, but between us we got there in the end.


----------



## guiri

I just saw this online and of course, since this IS a butter thread, I thought I'd post it...(the text in grey is kinda hard to read)


----------



## CLHC

Gangnam Again at the BRGR with IPA Battered Fries.


----------



## StarHalo

Jerky from cows? Too domesticated..


----------



## guiri

So, how was this jerky?


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> So, how was this jerky?



Excellent, very fresh with soft texture, and the hint of pineapple was a pleasant surprise. Don't know that it's worth ~$80/lb, but I'd gladly try this company's other offerings..


----------



## NoNotAgain

StarHalo said:


> Excellent, very fresh with soft texture, and the hint of pineapple was a pleasant surprise. Don't know that it's worth ~$80/lb, but I'd gladly try this company's other offerings..



You being an Amazon kind of guy, I figured you'd see who's making it for House of Jerky.Got to be cheaper than paying their markup on top of the sellers price.


----------



## guiri

I haven't had much jerky in my life, I simply can't afford it but I DO like mine soft and thick. I had a buddy of mine that got some homemade or something
from a jerky store and that stuff was so hard and dry, I could barely chew it.


----------



## StarHalo

NoNotAgain said:


> You being an Amazon kind of guy, I figured you'd see who's making it for House of Jerky.Got to be cheaper than paying their markup on top of the sellers price.



Didn't buy it there, got it at a jerky store in downtown Old Temecula; they had buffalo too..


----------



## NoNotAgain

guiri said:


> I haven't had much jerky in my life, I simply can't afford it but I DO like mine soft and thick.
> from a jerky store and that stuff was so hard and dry, I could barely chew it.


One of the reviews I read on House of Jerky stated that of the three flavor a tested, one was real wet, the other dry and tough. 

I buy a 1/4 steer every spring and fall. I slice up around 10 pounds of flank steaks for jerky. Mostly I use a smoke and teriyaki mix and marinate a day before a slow Apple wood smoke. 

My buddy smokes pork jerky with a hot mustard. We'd have wild game jerky contests, but the last couple of years it's been tougher getting together.


----------



## StarHalo

I just got it because everyone says wild boar is like an even better version of ham; my goal is to find a butcher who has some boar who'll make it into cold cuts - boar on rye with mustard..


----------



## NoNotAgain

StarHalo said:


> I just got it because everyone says wild boar is like an even better version of ham; my goal is to find a butcher who has some boar who'll make it into cold cuts - boar on rye with mustard..




Try these guys http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/ns...hsubmit=Search&vwcatalog=yhst-134322588545647

I'm sure that there are some folks from Texas or Louisiana that can set you up with freshly culled boar.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Not quite Jerky, but I make a pretty mean Ragu with Spam (Fresh garlic, tomatoes, onions, tomato puree and a handful of herbs - cooked for a long time until it tastes just right.)


----------



## RGRAY

I'm eating breakfast; steak, egg and cheese biscuits.


----------



## CLHC

Fried Alligator






First time had this "meat" and really really liked it! Anyone here know of a great online source to order Alligator meat? Me thinks I want to try it grilled.


----------



## RGRAY

For breakfast today, scrapple, eggs and homemade bread.


----------



## StarHalo

Found him


----------



## nbp

Fried gator subs?! That looks crazy but strangely delicious!


----------



## CLHC

nbp said:


> Fried gator subs?! That looks crazy but strangely delicious!


Indeed it was sure tasty! If no one told me what I was eating, I wouldn't have known it was Alligator. It does taste _kinda sorta_ to me like chicken and some kind of fish. I'm looking forward to trying more of it and hopefully will be able to secure some and grill it myself.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Found him



Where's was he?

~ C.G.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Where's was he?



I have a feeling I won't remember since he's 11.4% ABV, let you know on Tuesday..


----------



## CLHC

Had to sample these two for lunch:











That's all.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Where's was he?
> 
> ~ C.G.





StarHalo said:


> I have a feeling I won't remember since he's 11.4% ABV, let you know on Tuesday..



So, Waldo made his way into your bloodstream. Very good. :twothumbs However, I have no desire to know where Waldo is on Tuesday. He's done his job, and now he's on his way. Goodby Waldo. It's been fun. Steady.

~ Chance


----------



## NoNotAgain

CLHC said:


> Had to sample these two for lunch:



What's that green stuff on the sandwich?  That can't be good for you. 

Sandwiches are made up from two food groups, meat and bread.


----------



## CLHC

NoNotAgain said:


> What's that green stuff on the sandwich?  That can't be good for you.
> 
> Sandwiches are made up from two food groups, meat and bread.


Don't know, but probably for _ruffage_?


----------



## RGRAY

NoNotAgain said:


> ...Sandwiches are made up from *two food groups, meat and bread*.



Three, and cheese.


----------



## StarHalo

Just a sunny afternoon cold cut lunch sandwich, good ol' salami and spicy mustard, but with _four times more protein than carbs_..


----------



## NoNotAgain

RGRAY said:


> Three, and cheese.



I can accept the cheese to the list. 

The stuff that Star Halo posted of faux meat, ain't happening on my watch. That's as bad as the faux King crab legs which are extruded junk fish with some type of flavoring and red dye added.

I like the deli's around me. All Amish or Mennonite owned and real food produced locally. Pricey but worth every cent.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

NoNotAgain said:


> I can accept the cheese to the list.
> 
> *The stuff that Star Halo posted of faux meat,* ain't happening on my watch. *That's as bad as the faux King crab legs which are extruded junk fish with some type of flavoring and red dye added.*
> 
> I like the deli's around me. All Amish or Mennonite owned and real food produced locally. Pricey but worth every cent.



Nope! Nowhere near as bad. The two aren't the same sport. They're not even played in the same ballpark. Check the label, Star's grub is made from vegetable and grain protein. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

The Vege-Salami tastes like a cut of processed salami with a touch of teriyaki; you could slip it into any sub and no one would notice, very impressive stuff.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

This is a first for me (Happy to say, probably not a last). Pie and Mash - with hot Eels and Liquor. 

At Manze's in Chapel Market.






I have tried everything on this plate before, except the Eels. Not sure what I would make of them, most people quail at the very mention. But, try and do something that scares you every day, so I ordered them.

They are not too fishy, a little like the delicate flavour of Plaice or Sole. The skin I would rather not eat, very gloopy and soft. Plus you have to be careful as each piece has a cross-section of the backbone in it, which you cannot eat and must leave at the side of the plate. But all in all, rather good and wholesome.

Next time I think it's about time I tried some Whelks!!!


----------



## Str8stroke

CLHC said:


> Fried Alligator
> First time had this "meat" and really really liked it! Anyone here know of a great online source to order Alligator meat? Me thinks I want to try it grilled.



Here ya go: http://www.cajungrocer.com/food/fresh-seafood/alligator.html


----------



## RGRAY

just finished supper; crab stuffed shrimp, baked potato and salad with french dressing.


----------



## StarHalo

Check out my nuts


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I know French Toast and fried eggs together is redundant, but I like the eggs on top of the toast instead of syrup. Bacon is good!

~ Chance


----------



## Nyctophiliac

Pub lunch down at the 'Prospect of Whitby' pub in Wapping, London, UK.

Beef and Ale Pie with mash and veg.


----------



## CLHC

Sandwich-like trio:


----------



## nbp

Those last two pics look awesome! I'm in!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner's brother-in-law smoked these for our 4th of July, Independence Day family dinner. They were wonderfully delicious! 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

I dunno how I missed that post, those look deLISHus.


----------



## StarHalo

At the store: There's a double-layer cake in there..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We're spending some time with The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner's sister and husband at Ocean Shores. Last night Vince prepared cedar plank salmon and an Asian cucumber salad. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

PIZZA TERROR (it's actually a Papa Murphy's that's so fresh that there's some air in the pan crust, still delicious)


----------



## StarHalo

Hey, you got your Reese's Pieces in my Reese's Penut Butter Cups..


----------



## irongate

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner's brother-in-law smoked these for our 4th of July, Independence Day family dinner. They were wonderfully delicious!
> 
> ~ Chance



Now you are talking!


----------



## guiri

StarHalo said:


> At the store: There's a double-layer cake in there..



yeah, cause why would a double layer cake not need more sweet stuff? 

I'm back and sorry for not being here. My memory is **** and I don't get notifications so I forget


----------



## StarHalo

guiri said:


> I'm back and sorry for not being here. My memory is **** and I don't get notifications so I forget



Welcome back. Busy weekend here..


----------



## StarHalo

It's that time, got yours?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Jalapeño bread, thick sliced turkey, fried egg and mozzarella cheese. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Turkey, gravy, and potatoes:


----------



## StarHalo

Time to feed the Amazon warehouse again..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HA! Now that's a food truck!!! 

~ C.G.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## StarHalo

Left work early and came home to this - everyone should come home to this..


----------



## StarHalo

Day two of the baking adventure:


----------



## StarHalo

Enjoying a Christmas gift from my dad: a loaf of apple cinnamon Povitica bread, and they mean apple and cinnamon - the loaf weighs 2.5 lbs. Cut a slice, warm for a moment in the microwave, dust with powdered sugar, and you've got yourself a nice little slab of apple pie..


----------



## nbp

Dang, three slam dunks there Halo! That fresh bread looks soo good! I would like to slather that in butter and nosh away.


----------



## StarHalo

Well that's it then, Lagunitas beat the whole game..


----------



## StarHalo

Thoroughly decent sausage with a good black pepper zing, but this mustard has character for days; honey sweet and with just a touch of hops in there. It seems like the beer mustards are always the best..


----------



## StarHalo

"The Bees Knees"


----------



## nbp

I love chicken and waffles, that sandwich looks divine. I love sweet and salty together.. MMMmmm! Where did you procure such a treat?


----------



## StarHalo

Red Robin; the sandwich itself is just dripping with honey, but there's some peppers hidden in there too, so some bites are as sweet as a cinnamon bun, and others are a hot punch in the face..


----------



## nbp

That sounds ridiculously good. I gotta figure out where my closest RR is!


----------



## StarHalo

The hidden secret gem in the Girl Scout Cookie list, only available to a few select troops, and possibly the best side to a cup of coffee that exists; be on the lookout..


----------



## guiri

Red Robin HAD the best burger I've ever had but it was a temporary item so I don;t think they have it any longer.
Santa Fe burger or something like that. It was awesome (depending on who cooked it).


----------



## markr6




----------



## StarHalo

Best thing they've done since Valentine's-Day-only Cherry, find immediately..


----------



## StarHalo

Take home bag; Oreo Dream Extreme, 30th Anniversary chocolate/fudge/truffle, Reese's Peanut Butter:


----------



## StarHalo

The 'Spice is back..


----------



## StarHalo

Fun fact: The hot sauce that Hillary Clinton carries in her purse is a Belizean import called Marie Sharp's Habanero Pepper Sauce. If it's good enough for someone who spent years in the White House and traveled the world in an ambassadorial capacity, it's gotta be worth a try..






My impressions: This is akin to the store shelf-common Frank's RedHot sauce in that it carefully matches the heat with the flavor, it's just that both are more than twice as powerful here. Individual drops on bites of chili or Cheez-its are a pain-inducing, nose-running, sweat-pouring no-go, with heat and flavor that mows down anything represented by a small quantity of food. A small drop on a big bite of pizza is doable, though the flavor (leaning on the Buffalo wing side of the equation) somewhat overwhelms the pizza here too. Really magnificently potent stuff, to be handled sparingly and with great care over a large portion of food; very much the celebratory strong liquor of hot sauces..


----------



## StarHalo

The 'Spice must flow..


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## nbp

I have to go google at least three foods to understand what you just said. Lol! 

Soups and stews are great for cooler days, I need to get on that myself soon. This past week was unusually warm though so I was still in grilling mode.


----------



## StarHalo

From beautiful downtown El Segundo..





..yesterday


----------



## StarHalo

Windy Hill? More like hazy hill..


----------



## StarHalo

How is this thread not overflowing today, you guys already napping? Happy Thanksgiving from our house..


----------



## StarHalo

Heads up, this limited-time flavor tastes exactly like a Werther's..


----------



## StarHalo

Relaxing mint chocolate


----------



## StarHalo

Drank it too fast to get a proper picture, but that's how good it is; Cherry Mocha:


----------



## StarHalo

Hello Iowa and Florida! (interesting times for distribution..)


----------



## StarHalo

A hint of strawberry for a little extra sweetness:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yesterday, I did my best to follow this -  

Ended up with this -





I'd rank it in the top five BBQ burgers I've ever made category, even with the burnt onion. There was hardly any shrinkage and it was very juicy.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Ended up with this -
> 
> I'd rank it in the top five BBQ burgers I've ever made category, even with the burnt onion. There was hardly any shrinkage and it was very juicy.



Just need a proper beer pairing, well played sir..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Just need a proper beer pairing, well played sir..



Thank you kind sir. Sorry for the subpar picture.... I was in kinda a hurry for my first bite. 

I decided on something previously untried. It was pretty good. 

~ CG


----------



## StarHalo

That's a mild one; for early afternoon take-it-easy enjoyment, find one of these:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you for the tip, StarHalo. The closest store that has Prima in stock is ten miles away. 

The last two crock pot roasts were abject failures. Today we cooked this for three hours at 275 degrees in the oven. 

Our youngest son and I seared everything in a very hot pot (smoked out the kitchen :mecry in olive oil before placing it in this dish. 







Three hours later, a roast I'd proudly serve to my mother-in-law on Christmas. :twothumbs 






Easiest recipe ever. - https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ree-drummond/perfect-pot-roast-recipe-2118771 

We used both the beef stock and red wine. We also applied a generous amount of McCormick's Montreal Steak spice to both sides of the roast pre-searing. I can't remember eating a better roast.

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

A photogenic roast too, nicely done..


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## heelsthrow

This thread makes me hungry.


----------



## Nyctophiliac

It's been too long.

Local burger.





More than just a pickle.





Tom cat? My cat likes toms!





All the way back to Christmas - used an apple/chilli jam as a marinade (local produce)





And on the plate.





Lovely pub nearby called The Crown, used as the Penrith pub in "Withail & I" - anyway - these days they do a good spot of lunch.






The nearby cafe isn't too bad either. Chicken n bacon club.






And finally, a real traditional after drinking meal. Best served when the pubs are shut, covered in salt and vinegar - Pickled Egg and chips!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yes, too long. BBQ Chicken Salad with neighbor grown tomatoes. 

~ CG


----------



## StarHalo

From a couple weeks ago when I was in KS; solid corporate big city pizza place, but this beer stole the show - brewed in OK and absolutely on par with the world's best, quite a surprise:


----------



## archimedes

Is a hamburger considered a sandwich here ?


----------



## archimedes




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

archimedes said:


> A hamburger sandwich.








Realizing the onion had gone bad, I decided to grill some orange and yellow peppers. 

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes

Very colorful burger, Chance

If only the fries were purple potatoes, that would be a full spectrum meal ....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

archimedes said:


> Very colorful burger, Chance
> 
> If only the fries were purple potatoes, that would be a full spectrum meal ....



Still not full spectrum, but very colorful. 

~ Chance 

Egg whites from a carton, leftover Mexican casserole, and some veggies.






More of the same, but a little different. Had trouble going from skillet to plate. Delicious just the same.


----------



## archimedes

Hmmm ... needs blueberries :thinking:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

How bout apples? 

~ CG 

Presenting our youngest son's first attempt at baking. :goodjob:


----------



## StarHalo

Look at this diabetes depth charge, there's an apple in there somewhere:





I said that I wouldn't let any treats people gave us go to waste this year, so unto the breach:

Opening the cellophane, the smell is plainly of *cake*. There is so much sugar here that perhaps it's even in gaseous form.. This looks dangerous to approach teeth-first, so I'm using a knife to cut eighths wedges. 

Clearly a Granny Smith apple, the caramel is quite liquid, not hard at all. 

The taste: Absolutely confusing, my mouth has no idea what is going on. The white chips are obviously white chocolate, but the off-white bits are *cookie dough*, so there's many different kinds and levels of sweetness going on at the same time. Everything is very good quality, the caramel is not dark or dull tasting at all, and it's a fresh, sweet apple; if the goal was to create a cacophonous carnival ride of a treat, this definitely succeeds, I'm pretty sure this is what it tastes like when an apple pie has a nightmare. One and a half wedges and I'm done, sweet-saturated and cupcake-coma-ed. Highly recommended if you'd like to be hit in the face with a bag of sugar..


----------



## Nimitz68

Wow! I felt my arteries hardening just looking at that image. You're a braver person than I.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Bump time! 

Everything from the store shelf. Quality sauce from a jar, ground beef with a little McCormick's Montreal Steak, Italian meat balls and its done in less than an hour. The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and sons think I'm wonderful.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's a beautiful sunny 14 degree day, so time for some Easy Beef Stew in the slow cooker. 

~ cG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ten hours later .......... crockpot magic.


----------



## StarHalo

Down at the farmer's market this morning; Please select:





I got this one; habanero, mango, pineapple, manzano, guero. Very bright, sweet, sharp, would be amazing on chicken or bbq..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! Just WOW! That's a wonderful display of Capitalism. :twothumbs 

~ Cg


----------



## StarHalo

What do you want?






Always a line here


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That's pretty cool that they post the calorie count for each item. 670 seems low for a double double. ..........All of a sudden I'm hungry. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's pretty cool that they post the calorie count for each item.



It's the law; Benihana menu:


----------



## JimIslander

Smoking a pork tenderloin with our 50 year old grape vine stem as the smoke source. Will post a photo when done. Should be less than two hours from now.

UPDATE: The beauty of pork tenderloin is it cooks in just over an hour at 225 degrees. I pull around 140F and tent in foil for about 5-10 minutes. Best smoked tenderloin we've ever had. We use Oakridge BBQ sweet rib rub on these.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well done! [email protected]@Ks wonderful.  

~ Chance


----------



## recDNA

I thought pork needed to be white all the way through to be safely cooked.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

recDNA said:


> I thought pork needed to be white all the way through to be safely cooked.



From what I've read, it just needs to reach 145 F at the center/thickest piece to be safe. 

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Two pounds of baked Halibut fresh from the oven. First time the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I tried home made breading. Kind of a messy ordeal, but worth the effort.


----------



## JimIslander

recDNA said:


> I thought pork needed to be white all the way through to be safely cooked.



Store bought pork is free of trichinosis, so 145f is fine. I pull at 140 and when it sits tented it goes up to 145. Tender beyond imagination.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Brats n Tots 






I don't know how my sons ate two of those! It made my stomach hurt just watching.


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Two pounds of baked Halibut fresh from the oven. First time the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I tried home made breading. Kind of a messy ordeal, but worth the effort.




Just want to reach thru my monitor and grab a piece.That looks delicious.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

AMD64Blondie said:


> Just want to reach thru my monitor and grab a piece.That looks delicious.



:thumbsup: Thanks.  

Chicken & Dirty Rice n Beans Taco Tuesday. 







Sorry for the lousy picture. I was in a hurry to dig in.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Who's going to rush out for the limited release of this? :laughing:


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Who's going to rush out for the limited release of this? :laughing:



Challenge accepted..


----------



## bigburly912

I love spam but I just can’t imagine how that is going to be any good haha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo said:


> Challenge accepted..



Ha! I thought of you when I read the article.  CPF's own coffee gourmet. 




> Also, who’s the target demographic for this product? Spam is the lowest of low-rent meat options at the supermarket; pumpkin spice is a flavor preferred by* the sort of person who’s willing to spend eight dollars on a cup of coffee*. Go lowbrow or go middlebrow, but you can’t go both at the same time. It’s like marketing a Lincoln with stainless steel truck nutz welded on the back.https://hotair.com/archives/allahpu...-maniacs-pumpkin-spice-spam-debut-next-month/


----------



## StarHalo

The $5 Shake from Pulp Fiction, as interpreted by Babish; his iteration starting at 2:39 is probably very close to the mark. The gold leaf is silly, and aside from the movie specifying that the shake doesn't have bourbon, using the expensive stuff to flavor mixed drinks makes no taste difference at all versus cheap hooch. But the amount of work and material needed to build a robust vanilla custard from scratch would definitely be a five dollar experience..


----------



## 5S8Zh5

StarHalo said:


> What do you want?


I've been meaning to try a Protein style.

_*In-N-Out Protein Style Burger* is a popular item on the In-N-Out Burger secret menu. In short, by ordering your burger "protein style," you are swapping out the hamburger buns for a crisp lettuce wrap. While this option is obviously appealing to those who are conscious of their carbohydrate intake, we can tell you that the Protein Style Burger is a tasty option for any fan of In-N-Out's legendary burgers._


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Broccoli, bacon, and mushroom quiche.


----------



## StarHalo

California


----------



## peter yetman

And gluten free to boot.
P


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

No calories to make you fat. :thumbsup:

No alcoholic to cause liver damage. :thumbsup:

No combustibles to inhale. :thumbsup:


----------



## peter yetman

What's not to like?
P


----------



## Poppy

peter yetman said:


> What's not to like?
> P


Probably the price!


----------



## StarHalo

Poppy said:


> Probably the price!



Eight bucks before taxes, which is steep for one serving; l usually buy chocolates since they're ~10 servings for ~$20.


----------



## Poppy

Last week I was thinking about what to make without going to the store, and something that was different.
Sorry no pictures, but it wasn't spectacular to look at, anyway.

I made a pound of pasta, some kind of penne or ziti.
When it was done, I threw in a big handful of shredded three cheese Mexican, and a big handful of shredded mozzarella, and about 8-12 OZ of ricotta cheese. 
I added a thin layer each of nutmeg, allspice, salt, a thinner layer of cinnamon, and the same as cinnamon, or thinner layer of curry.
I mixed it all together while the noodles were still hot.

I planned to throw in a couple of eggs, and put it in the over for a while, but I was hungry! 
So I ate it! 

The next day I had it for lunch. It was good but a little dry, but still good.
The third day, I was going to add a little milk to it before microwaving it, but I saw a quart of Eggnog staring me in the face.
Just a little goes a long way.

If you like eggnog, try it, you might like it. Otherwise your comment might be... hmmm, it's different.


----------



## StarHalo

The KFC firelog; a standard indoor firelog blended with the eleven herbs and spices so that it smells like KFC. True story bro.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

First born practicing his knife skills. 






It was yummy.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I decided to cook some Mexican food for Christmas dinner. 

Two plus pounds of Skirt steak, marinated for about 50 hours for some Carne Asada. 






After 12 minutes on the grill. - 






Rare to medium-rare, delicious, but not as tinder as expected.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Prepared some spaghetti and meatballs for the family. 






This afternoon The Lovely Mrs Gardiner and I are going to try-out our new/first Dutch Oven. An Amazon Delivery Technician arrived right on time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey,
You are quiet the cook!

It is nice to see that your son is following you with your culinary skills.

While doing Boy Scout Leadership Training, we made lasagna in a dutch oven over coals. The instructor used a infra-red thermometer and measured the temps at the top and the bottom of the pot and adjusted the balance by adding more coals to the top of the lid when needed.

We used, no cook lasagna noodles, (I think that is what you call them, you don't have to boil them first, they just cook in the sauce.) It really came out much better than I imagined it would.

Have fun with your new cooking tool.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi Poppy, 

I'm just a guy that can follow a recipe; not rising to the rank of what I consider a cook. A chief. Fuhgeddaboudit! 

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner was diagnosed with cancer almost three years ago. Since that time both of our sons have been called upon to prepare meals. Here's them preparing tuna melts. 




Funny thing - they get along better while preparing dinner then at any other time.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey,
Sorry.
You two taught them right, that they are willing to pitch in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you Poppy. It was a tough three years. We #174 think ourselves very blessed to have them.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you Poppy. It was a tough three years. We #174 think ourselves very blessed to have them.


Chauncey,
I am about to cry. She looks great!

I am sure that first year or two was a friggen nightmare! Kudos to her for being willing to, and being able to, suffer through the treatments that are so insufferable that they just want to make you give up on life.

May "The Force" continue to be with you and her, and your kids!

You guys look great together! 
Poppy


----------



## StarHalo

Enjoyed some proper pizza from the proper SoCal pizza place this evening:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks, Poppy! 

StarHalo, ^That's like telling us about the great candy bar you ate but only showing us the empty wrapper. :sigh:


----------



## Poppy

Last night's dinner.
So easy to make.
Pounded out filleted chicken breast
dipped in a little flour seasoned with Mrs Dash no salt seasoning. (I found that premixed seasonings make life easier and are time saving)
dipped in egg
then dipped in bread crumbs
fried in olive oil to 165 F.

clean up while cooking, so there is less of a mess later.

Served with a glass of iced tea, and a side of pasta.

yum yum!

I took the picture to show my siblings that I am not eating frozen TV dinners


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Title says it all here is a salad and tacos from this week. 













Since this is called THE CAFE.


----------



## Fish 14

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Bacon wrapped chicken stuffed with prosciutto and provalone cheese dipped in a egg batter and bread crumbs. Along with homemade Italian potatoes wedges. This is my late night dinner


----------



## Poppy

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Wow! Those meals are beautiful, and look gourmet tasty!

Unfortunately my grandkids are on a frozen pizza, cheese burger, and cheese quesadilla diet. 

My daughter has not been feeling well, and has been eating things like chicken noodle soup, tea and buttered toast, and pastina.

Last night I had mac and cheese, right out of the box 

The night before... cheese burger. 

Lunch time, maybe Progresso canned soups, or a tuna salad sandwich. 

Thursday night I made:
Pounded out filleted chicken breast
dipped in a little flour seasoned with Mrs Dash no salt seasoning. (I found that premixed seasonings make life easier and are time saving)
dipped in egg
then dipped in bread crumbs
fried in olive oil to 165 F.

clean up while cooking, so there is less of a mess later.

Served with a glass of iced tea, and a side of pasta.

yum yum!

I took the picture to show my siblings that I am not eating frozen TV dinners 






This morning my daughter is feeling better and plans to eat.

So for Easter, I'm thinking/planning something along these lines:

Breaded chicken tenders (the real stuff)
Ham steak 
garlic mashed red skinned potatoes
honey glazed carrots
frozen broccoli
Jellied cranberry sauce
Easter Bread

finished off with 7 layer cake (Fresh from the Bakery yesterday)


----------



## trailhunter

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Our quarantine food in past several weeks.





















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish 14

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Homemade country style pancakes, with thick cut beacon smothered in a homemade cowboy rub.


----------



## Empath

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Threads dealing with identical purpose have been merged.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Fortunately my daughter was feeling well enough to eat, other than just chicken soup, for Easter.

I gave her the option of Baked or Fried breaded chicken.
She asked if we had any applesauce? Fried chicken tastes better with applesauce.

So... I looked, and no applesauce. 
BUT there are a few apples on top of the fridge!

Home made applesauce 

OK... Fried breaded Chicken tenders with Home made cinnamon apple sauce
Honey glazed carrots
canned green beans
Garlic mashed potatoes
stove top stuffing
jellied cranberry sauce
jarred gravy

Easter Bread
and 7 layer cake from the bakery.


----------



## Poppy

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

Doing lots of frozen pizza, cheese burgers, canned soups, and some pasta for lunch and dinners.

Last night it was:
Coconut fried, honey dipped, chicken over a bed of rice
carrots
home made cinnamon applesauce
and some Lipton iced tea


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Butter and Bread and Sandwiches Oh My! (II)*

I don't see Poppy's pictures. Is it just me? 

Edit: YUMMY!


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> StarHalo, ^That's like telling us about the great candy bar you ate but only showing us the empty wrapper. :sigh:



*UPDATE:* You had to wait until we had it again, but by request; a MOD Pizza Mega Dough with Pepperoni in all its 36-megapixel glory:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

YUM! I'd eat a few slices right now for breakfast.


----------



## Poppy

My brother is in a friendly competition with his son, baking bread.

He sent this picture yesterday, joking... 
We are really "roughing it " here too. Being forced to eat home made bread! 






To which I replied... "That's awesome :thumbsup: But it is a shame that you couldn't catch bigger fish!"


----------



## Poppy

I went deep shelf fishing today. I caught a Tuna in a can. 

Shredded it with garlic and Mayo, fried it in butter with melted cheese.

The mad hatter stopped by with a cute little girl, and we had tea.


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

Tonight's dinner. Burritos again, with homemade angel food cake for the strawberry shortcake. And an apple pic for fun. Yes the whip cream is home made too, no cheating. lol


----------



## Poppy

Cree,
Your stuff looks absolutely beautiful! 
Varied and tasteful!

If I had deserts, I'd definitely put on ten pounds.
I think I am already on my way


----------



## Poppy

Tonight's dinner.
Two days ago, I bought 5 lbs of boneless skinless chicken breasts. I filleted and pounded them out, and put them into zip lock baggies, and froze them, except for one pound.

Grilled, honey, lime, cilantro chicken.

I got the recipe online. threw the ingredients together and into the baggie. Let it marinade for a little more than an hour.

I never made "rice a roni" in my life, but these are desperate times  

Overall, it came out great! I'll definitely make this again.
Unusual for me, but accompanied by a glass of Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

Poppy said:


> Cree,
> Your stuff looks absolutely beautiful!
> Varied and tasteful!
> 
> If I had deserts, I'd definitely put on ten pounds.
> I think I am already on my way




Thanks Poppy. Your meal sounds great I love lime, cilantro, and chicken. I think I have rice a roni down there too.


----------



## Poppy

Cree XHP 70 LED said:


> Thanks Poppy. Your meal sounds great I love lime, cilantro, and chicken. I think I have rice a roni down there too.


There's a chain restaurant nearby "Bahama Breeze" that we occasion. They have a grilled, glazed Cilantro chicken that they serve over bow-tie pasta with a cilantro lime cream sauce. Ooooh... delicious. :twothumbs


----------



## Poppy

Cree,
Not nearly as pretty as your's, but we are limited to what we have on hand. :shrug:

This morning I pulled a pound of frozen chopped meat out of the freezer with plans of making a cheese burger for my grandson and using the rest to make a few meatballs for meatballs and spaghetti for my daughter and me.

Getting near dinner time the decision was changed to tacos. 

We didn't have any fresh veggies, but substituted Tostito Chunky Salsa for tomatoes, and baked beans for re-fried beans, but fortunately we had onions, three cheese mexican, and sour cream.












So after I took my first bite, I realized something was missing....


Shredded three cheese mexican!







Over all, not bad for a locked in dinner.


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

That one looks good, you pile it one like me and make them un rollable. lol.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cree be bustin-off some gourmet burritos! Well done! 

The boys prepared stir fry last night. 






Chicken with some honey, red and yellow peppers, mushrooms n broccoli with just a hint of garlic. After the picture, I added some parmesan cheese to mine.


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

Salad for lunch. Dried cherries, blackberries, nuts and seeds with balsamic dressing...


----------



## Poppy

I really like how dried cherries, dates, and raisins, set off a salad. With Balsamic you are killing it! 

Chauncey,
Stir fry with honey Yum Yum! 
I just ordered a few peppers for pick up at the farm.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The honey wasn't overwhelming. Our oldest added just enough to provide a hint of sweetness. He's started exploring the web for recipes.


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

Poppy said:


> There's a chain restaurant nearby "Bahama Breeze" that we occasion. They have a grilled, glazed Cilantro chicken that they serve over bow-tie pasta with a cilantro lime cream sauce. Ooooh... delicious. :twothumbs




We have that restaurant here but I have never been only my parents. I will have to try it out. Where did all your delicious pictures go? 

This is my take on a frozen burrito. I ran out of cilantro, but you get the idea...


----------



## Poppy

Nice, but I couldn't do that one... jalapenos? Ohh nonono!

I don't know what happened to my pictures, if you saw them once, you should have been able to see them again.

I use google photos, upload them as a shared picture from my phone, add them to a shared folder, and then get a link to the photo in the shared folder. Then post it.

I retraced the steps, of getting a link to the shared photo, and edited post
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-Oh-My!-(II)&p=5384219&viewfull=1#post5384219

I see, two instances of the first picture, and one instance of the second picture.
Interestingly, the link address is different for each of the first two pictures.

Please tell me, what do you see.
Thanks
Poppy


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

Poppy said:


> Nice, but I couldn't do that one... jalapenos? Ohh nonono!
> 
> I don't know what happened to my pictures, if you saw them once, you should have been able to see them again.
> 
> I use google photos, upload them as a shared picture from my phone, add them to a shared folder, and then get a link to the photo in the shared folder. Then post it.
> 
> I retraced the steps, of getting a link to the shared photo, and edited post
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...-Oh-My!-(II)&p=5384219&viewfull=1#post5384219
> 
> I see, two instances of the first picture, and one instance of the second picture.
> Interestingly, the link address is different for each of the first two pictures.
> 
> Please tell me, what do you see.
> Thanks
> Poppy




The pics are back on my end. looks great


----------



## Poppy

Thanks Cree. I don't know what happened.

Fortunately there is a farm nearby that allows us to call in a shopping order, and schedule a pick up date/time for delivery to our car.
It's probably 30% more expensive than shopping at the super-market, but at least we don't have to get corona dressed, and go inside.













So... although we had fresh fruits and vegetables, and meats in the freezer, I just didn't feel like cooking.

Instead, I had a bachelor's meal.
Grains, legumes (peanuts) and fruit.

A few years ago, I went on a grain free diet. I was pretty good at it, and only started cheating, a little here and there about 6 months ago.
It was inconvenient that I couldn't just grab a sandwich, or slice of pizza. No pasta or peanuts either, only tree nuts were allowed. But of it all, the thing I missed the most was peanut butter on Ritz crackers! 

Well, with this corona diet, all those limitations are out the window.
Last night for dinner I had a cook free dinner.

A pretty balanced meal.

Grains, Legumes (peanuts are a legume) and fruit


----------



## bykfixer

When I was a bachelor a meal was ramon noodles, beer and oreo cookies. 
Ah, the good ole days.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> When I was a bachelor a meal was ramon noodles, beer and oreo cookies.
> Ah, the good ole days.


LOL... and sometimes just a couple bowls of ice cream! Yahoo! 

Tonight's dinner:
Chicken fillets, in seasoned flour, (salt and pepper and coriander) fried in olive oil.
veggies: carrots, celery, broccoli, sauteed (after the chicken was removed) with chicken stock made previously, and a little garlic.
When the rice was about finished, the chicken was put back in so that everything would come out hot at the same time.







Served over a bed of rice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Our younger generation threw-down some spaghetti n meatballs tonight. 

Top-shelf sauce and store bought meatballs. It was wonderful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Our younger generation threw-down some spaghetti n meatballs tonight.
> 
> Top-shelf sauce and store bought meatballs. It was wonderful. :thumbsup:


Looks great!
Quick and easy is often the way to go.

I have a bag of frozen chicken broccoli fettuccine Alfredo that I want to make up, to free up some freezer room.
Tonight will be a burger night.

I wanted to try out making an emergency pizza out of a soft tortilla wrap.

Toaster oven tortilla Pizza 
One heaping table spoon of marinara sauce, and a covering of shredded mozzarella cheese.

Not bad  next time I'll add a little basil or oregano on top too.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Our first born tried his hand at food-art.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Here's dinner the other night, courtesy of Mrs. Turtle. Chinese chicken and veggies; garden salad; and fresh picked strawberries (I helped with that part). It was as delicious as it was colorful.

Geoff


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Geoff, 

That table was prepared with love. You're a blessed man.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I married a diatician, and she always said that presentation is the big part of a a meal, and what I am sceing here are multple posts where presentation is very good.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey,
Your son's food art is really creative!
Looks great! :thumbsup:


Last night we had Cheese Burgers.

I started out with making some pickled red onions for a topping.












Finally topped off with a little desert


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

A sloppy presentation, but the best yellow squash I have ever eaten. (Olive oil, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, salt and parmesan cheese grated on top and in the oven.) Went great with the pork chop, and Sweet potato with sour cream and a balsamic reduction.


----------



## Poppy

Cree XHP 70 LED said:


> A sloppy presentation, but the best yellow squash I have ever eaten. (Olive oil, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, salt and parmesan cheese grated on top and in the oven.) Went great with the pork chop, and Sweet potato with sour cream and a balsamic reduction.


Cree,
You are being a little hard on yourself. I don't know how you could have made it look prettier. Hmmm, maybe with a little cilantro. LOL... just kidding :nana:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Had some leftover BBQ Chicken, so a salad was tossed.


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

Poppy said:


> Cree,
> You are being a little hard on yourself. I don't know how you could have made it look prettier. Hmmm, maybe with a little cilantro. LOL... just kidding :nana:




I actually did laugh out loud at that. LOL!! 

Chauncey... looks great, I've never had my salad tossed, how was it?


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

Today's lunch. You might see a theme here, I did add blueberries and strawberries in today with the blackberries and dried cherries. Flax and pumpkin seeds balsamic and olive oil dressing.


----------



## Poppy

Cree XHP 70 LED said:


> Today's lunch. You might see a theme here, I did add blueberries and strawberries in today with the blackberries and dried cherries. Flax and pumpkin seeds balsamic and olive oil dressing.


Hmmm, theme? You like colors?
Very nice! 

Breakfast with Poppy:

Zucchini, onions, cheese and eggs.


----------



## Cree XHP 70 LED

Poppy said:


> Hmmm, theme? You like colors?
> Very nice!
> 
> Breakfast with Poppy:
> 
> Zucchini, onions, cheese and eggs.




Your meal sounds really good. I will have to try that one out.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday I went senior shopping (6 AM to 7:30 AM) and bought a 5 lb package of 80/20 chopped meat for burgers. Vacuum sealed and to be used by May 13. They had quite a few 5 lb, and 10 lb packages, not as many of the 1 lb store wrapped ones. The bulk packages were undoubtedly packaged for the restaurant trade.
Today I made 16 burgers, and put them into baggies and froze them, except for the three we had tonight for dinner.

They were delicious, but I had to babysit them to cook them. They dripped so much fat that I had to use 2/3 of the grill to cook 3 burgers, constantly moving them out of flames. NOT the way I like to cook. 

I took this picture before I added fries.
Mr Miller came by and dropped off some extra carbs, because I am not putting on enough extra weight 

Mine was seasoned with Grill Mates Smoke house Maple, and topped with pickled red onions.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Pictures or it didn't happen, Poppy.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen, Poppy.


Chauncey, thanks for letting me know.
Is it there now?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Chauncey, thanks for letting me know.
> Is it there now?



:kewlpics: Mmmm, white cheese. Yummy.


----------



## Poppy

My daughter got a Whole Foods delivery yesterday, in it was two pieces of Salmon. We froze one, and cooked the other tonight.

You people have to try this recipe!
https://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/salmon-with-citrus-salsa/print/

My son will make this for me for my birthday, or Father's Day, sometimes.

It started out like this:






What are the chances that I had Raspberry Wine Vinegar in the pantry? :thumbsup:
Although I have both red pepper flakes and hot sauce, I substituted smoked paprika. 

My son told me that I could substitute, some things as needed, or even use some salad dressings as a marinade.
I had to make some subs for the salsa, I didn't really have any oranges, or grapefruit, but I did have a few lemons, and limes, and a can of mandarin oranges. I had to buffer the extra acid with extra honey. I zested a lime... another first for me. 

I sauteed some fresh green beans in garlic and olive oil. That was a first for me too.

It is a shame my grandson wouldn't try it.
My daughter said... Dad you are really getting good at this cooking thing!


----------



## Empath

Your posts are certainly more enjoyable, now that I can see your photos. I don't know what you did to change it, but it sure seems to work for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy, 

That dish [email protected]@Ks wonderful! Not bad for a Lefty.


----------



## Poppy

Years ago, my wife and I stopped for dinner in one of the Carolina's on a road trip on our way home from Disney in Florida. I ordered a Blue Cheese encrusted Filet Mignon. The beef was aged. It was delicious. Yum yum.

A couple of years ago, and again tonight I made this recipe. 
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/7...Source=hub recipe&referringContentType=Search

I used Gorgonzola Cheese Encrusted Filet Mignon with Port Wine sauce.
Garlic mashed potatoes
Honey glazed carrots.

The picture was taken before I poured the gravy on the potatoes.
That is the Port wine reduction in the foreground.
And the un-reduced port wine in the back ground. A little heavy for the meal, but once poured, I couldn't let it go to waste.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

DAMMIT, Poppy! I'm having leftover spaghetti tonight and you go bustin-off gourmet steak n garlic mashed potatoes.  

Back on New Year's Eve - The Cholesterol Special ...

Lasagna, Garlic Bread and Cesar Salad.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey,
Lasagna with garlic bread? Now what beats that?
Nothing! 

That's a meal that I can make on Monday, and eat it each day until Friday.
Yum yum! :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

RBR,
Not sure what we are having for dinner, but I'll raise my glass to you when we do tonight.

In the mean time, here's Breakfast with Poppy.

Fresh from under the broiler, to melt a little extra cheddar cheese on top of the cheese omelet with home fries.
Notice the right handed non-fermented drink


----------



## Poppy

I had some bachelor meals today.

A decent breakfast, and around 1:00 I was a little hungry, so I whipped up some vanilla pudding.
About 2:30 my daughter brought home a couple of Taco Bell tacos. So although I wasn't particularly hungery I had one... supreme!

Later at dinner, I had the other one.

My daughter hadn't eaten, and I didn't feel like going outside to do any grilling.
She wanted three step fried chicken... flour, egg, bread crumbs. Nah... too much work and mess for one piece of chicken.

*Honey Dipped, Coconut Fried Chicken.*

I placed a frozen filet into a zip lock baggie, and placed it in a pot of hot water to quick thaw it.
When done, I poured some honey in the bag, and squished it around.
In a stainless mixing bowl, I sprinkled some flour, and added twice as much coconut flakes.

In a 10 inch frying pan, I melted some coconut oil, and after dipping the honey coated chicken in the coconut, I added it to the frying pan.

Fried it up,and heated up a small can of carrots.

My daughter is a fan of the Uncle Ben's variety of rice bags. 90 seconds in the micro and they are done.
Over all it was a quick easy, little mess dinner.






For a little critical review:

I cook with a meat thermometer, chicken to 165 F. It looked done, but the middle of the thicker part was about 158 F. At that point I lowered the flame a bit, but I should have used a lower flame sooner and cooked it a little longer to allow the heat to get to the middle without crusting the out side as much.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Poppy

RBR said:


> Stewed ox cheeks for lunch today...


What happened to the picture?

I was wondering if the meat is tough, or tender. Thinking that it has to be stewed to tenderize it.

Here is a picture of my daughter's take on cooking dinner for two.

Delicious chicken parmigiana with a side of pasta.






The chicken was taken direct from the farm. She wants to support our local farmers.

Opps... correction, we don't have local farmers growing chickens. It was take out from a local restaurant.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*


RBR said:



The Pic expired after one day, i set all my pix that way...:tinfoil:

Click to expand...

*


Who are you? Mr. Hunt?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hunt. Ethen Hunt. 

"This message will self-destruct in five seconds.....

USA's Bond


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Bullzeyebill

RBR said:


> The Pic expired after one day, i set all my pix that way...:tinfoil:
> 
> T



Why? Would be good to keep those images for future members, and actually it would be good for me when I am looking back at posts. Speaking as a flashaholic here..

Bill


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Fish 14

RBR said:


> Because they‘re mine and i‘d like it that way. If this causes issues just let me know and i‘ll stop posting pix, no problem.


They're your property brother, do what you please.


----------



## archimedes

RBR said:


> Because they‘re mine and i‘d like it that way. If this causes issues just let me know and i‘ll stop posting pix, no problem.



No worries, understood[emoji106]


----------



## Poppy

Burger fixins at Poppy's

Potato egg salad,
choice of Gorgonzola, or white American Cheese sans artificial coloring 
choice of ketchup or BBQ sauce
choice pickled relish or pickled onions

served with a side of spaghetti squash











LOL... I already ate some of the potato salad before snapping a shot.


----------



## Poppy

Last night my grandson cooked.
He really did a great job!

I saw him season with salt and pepper, and was afraid that he used too much salt, but I didn't want to intervene.
Fortunately, it was pleasantly salty, not too much.

SO today we have for you:

Pan fried chicken breast
canned carrots
rice
and shredded brussels sprouts.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday for lunch, home made loaded baked potato pirogi by Mrs. T. 

Oh yes, with a healthy? Dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Poppy

My daughter really likes this dish. Can't say I blame her. 

Honey dipped coconut fried chicken, with pineapple, rice and beans.






Come on guys, let's see some pictures.
I can't be the only one who is still cooking?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Poppy

RBR said:


> Didn´t cook this evening but had a very nice Lamacun for dinner...:twothumbs
> 
> To show a pic here´s a classic German dish, Turnip stew with airdried sausage and Kassler piggy-neck. Texture ist right if the spoon stands in it...:naughty:




I bet that stew with the right spices would be awesome!
Sounds great :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

Taco's last night, not so pretty, but still tasty  This time with real tomatoes!
We had both crispy and soft shells.
Seasoned beef, baked beans, tomatoes, sauteed onions, three cheese Mexican, and sour cream.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Poppy

RBR said:


> First i make a fond basing on the Kassler, onions, salt, fresh ground pepper and few bay leaves.
> 
> Once the Kassler-Fond is done remove the meat and put in a mixture of 2/3 Turnip cubes and 1/3 potato cubes to get cooked in that fond, topped by one or two sausages. Once everything is cooked, potatoes and turnips get roughly mashed, seasoned with some nutmeg and more fresh ground black pepper. Put back the Kassler into, meanwhile cut in cubes, slice the sausages and that is it...so a pretty simple thing.
> 
> Tastes best next day when everything had some time to infuse.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR


Wow, seasoned with Nutmeg! Sounds great!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Spaghetti n meatballs again. I love me some spaghetti n meatballs!  






Oops! Forgot the Parmesan, and not that weak powdered stuff either.


----------



## Poppy

Looking great!
What is your recipe for meatballs?

I need to make some.


----------



## Poppy

A Master Chef, who is out of work, because the restaurant is closed, has been cooking once a week and delivering 1/2 tray dinners to friends and neighbors, at a very reasonable fee.

This week's meal was short ribs, in mac and cheese casserole.

We added a little cucumber and tomato salad, and garlic bread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Looking great!
> What is your recipe for meatballs?
> 
> I need to make some.


 
Same as it ever was. -#2451


----------



## raggie33

For years and years ive been trying to make good fried rice. I love the stuff but can never perfect it


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> For years and years ive been trying to make good fried rice. I love the stuff but can never perfect it



You and me both brother. I can not get fried rice made correctly.


----------



## raggie33

bigburly912 said:


> You and me both brother. I can not get fried rice made correctly.


Im also trying to do egg foo young but i cant even find bean sprouts anymore


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> Im also trying to do egg foo young but i cant even find bean sprouts anymore


When I was in college, idk if lettuce was in short supply and very expensive, or if I was that broke, but I couldn't afford to buy it. As a replacement we used to sprout our own bean sprouts. Mainly alfalfa. IIRC put a tablespoon of seeds into a jar, wet them up pretty good, pour out the water, and then roll the jar on its side to spread the seeds out, and have them stick to the sides of the jar. Then put the jar in the sun. In a few days, the jar will start to fill up with sprouts.

I imagine that the same process would work for larger seeds too.

The seeds can probably be gotten at a local health food store.

https://www.seriouseats.com/2011/04/how-to-grow-bean-sprouts-in-a-jar-slideshow.html


----------



## RBR

......


----------



## Fish 14

Some T-Bones, fillet mignon, and asparagus


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Those steaks look wonderful! 

The boys prepared some chicken stir fry last night.


----------



## Fish 14

That chicken stir fry looks delicious.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Poppy

You'll need some dental floss after eating that.
What is Mother's Nightmare? Nutella?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Poppy

RBR said:


> Yes, that‘s true but i have to keep my opiate level somehow...
> 
> Right, Nutella. Devil‘s stuff in many mom‘s opinion here...


These guys do a lot of praying... to keep the devil at bay.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Poppy

No pictures tonight.

Just a quick grilled chicken teriyaki on a bun with potato salad.
My daughter and grandson had hot dogs, and baked beans.


----------



## Fish 14

Homemade venison sausages.
I'd rather kill my food than buy it.


----------



## raggie33

Fish 14 said:


> Homemade venison sausages.
> I'd rather kill my food than buy it.



I spent the day hunting a yellow squash damn thing almost out smarted me!


----------



## Poppy

Fish 14 said:


> Homemade venison sausages.
> I'd rather kill my food than buy it.


Nice, very nice... what are you going to have with it?



raggie33 said:


> I spent the day hunting a yellow squash damn thing almost out smarted me!


LOL... clever!
The green ones are slower and easier to catch.


----------



## raggie33

I bought some bisquick this stuff is awesome i made fried chicken with it and donut holes . The holes was real good but not perfect


----------



## Fish 14

Poppy, some cottage cheese.


----------



## Fish 14

raggie33 said:


> I bought some bisquick this stuff is awesome i made fried chicken with it and donut holes . The holes was real good but not perfect


Sounds yummy buddy.


----------



## Poppy

You can make some really neat stuff with Bisquick. Or those popin fresh rolls.

Tonight's dinner....
Oven baked chicken breast butterflied, and dipped in seasoned flour, egg wash, and bread crumbs.
Fresh carrots
Pan roasted potatoes
frozen Brussels sprouts.

I was happy that my grandson ate two portions of chicken, instead of the chicken nuggets he so often eats.


----------



## raggie33

Fish 14 said:


> Sounds yummy buddy.


it was yummy kinda like a fried donut from crispy cream next time im going to try it with my home made sugar .well its normal sugar i put in food chopper


----------



## Fish 14

Freshly bought this morning


----------



## raggie33

Fish 14 said:


> Freshly bought this morning


There so dang good


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## Fish 14

Grilled burgers


----------



## raggie33

Fish 14 said:


> Grilled burgers


Dang that looks yummy


----------



## Fish 14

raggie33 said:


> Dang that looks yummy


It sure was bud.


----------



## Poppy

Fish,
They sure look pretty!


----------



## Fish 14

Thanks poppy.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday was the sell by date for three boneless skinless breasts I had in the refrigerator, so guess what I cooked?

I made one breaded and baked for my grandson, (cooked in the air fryer toaster oven) and two, lime juice marinaded, honey dipped, breaded with shredded coconut, and coconut oil fried ones, for my daughter and me. Served with rice, carrots, and pineapple. A little white wine. Hmmm life is good!


----------



## raggie33

Poppy said:


> Yesterday was the sell by date for three boneless skinless breasts I had in the refrigerator, so guess what I cooked?
> 
> I made one breaded and baked for my grandson, (cooked in the air fryer toaster oven) and two, lime juice marinaded, honey dipped, breaded with shredded coconut, and coconut oil fried ones, for my daughter and me. Served with rice, carrots, and pineapple. A little white wine. Hmmm life is good!


my rice never comes out that good mine is like i dumped paste in the mix


----------



## Fish 14

17lb deep fried bird.


----------



## Poppy

raggie33,
You may try using parboiled rice.
It cooks quicker, and works for me.

Fish_14,
I never had deep fried big bird. I guess if done properly, it is crispy on the outside (inside too) and juicy on the inside.
Nice job!
Glad to see that you made it without causing a fire :thumbsup:

For us, last night's dinner started like this.

Bay scallops sauteed in white wine, and a mixture of spices, with pasta.







Being processed... reducing the sauce...







Finished on the plates with thin spaghetti...








It was terrible!!!

Dinner ended up looking like this!







LOL... Bay scallops to ground beef tacos. That's the same, right?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33, we love using a Zojirushi NHS-06 three cup rice cooker. It's easy from start to clean up and the rice is perfect. We ordered ours from the big A. 

Sorry bout your pasta, Poppy. It looks wonderful! 

fish, your bird is the word.


----------



## raggie33

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> raggie33, we love using a Zojirushi NHS-06 three cup rice cooker. It's easy from start to clean up and the rice is perfect. We ordered ours from the big A.
> 
> Sorry bout your pasta, Poppy. It looks wonderful!
> 
> fish, your bird is the word.


Cool ill look into getting one on payday


----------



## raggie33

Ya all should check the show called struggle meals . He show you how to make cheap meals


----------



## Fish 14

raggie33 said:


> Ya all should check the show called struggle meals . He show you how to make cheap meals


Ramon noodles and can chicken is a good cheap meal


----------



## Fish 14

Deep fried corniech hens


----------



## raggie33

I made chicken tenders they came out very yummy .but i wont make them again the darn greese wss popping and burning me


----------



## StarHalo

Healthy Amazonian lunch:


----------



## Fish 14

Star, that strawberry sparkling water is the bomb.


----------



## StarHalo

Fish 14 said:


> Star, that strawberry sparkling water is the bomb.



It's the most ridiculously perfect beverage to go with a salad ever made, for sure..


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday we ordered take out from "outback Steak house" 
They have a limited menu, so we just had burgers and fries.

Monday, one grandson had cheese quesadilla, that he made himself.
I made a couple of burgers for the other.
Grilled chicken breast for my daughter, and BBQ grilled chicken breast for me.
Both with added veggies, and salad.


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> Ya all should check the show called struggle meals . He show you how to make cheap meals


Here's last night's dinner.
Penne with vodka sauce. Cost about $1.00 per serving.
You can get pasta on sale for about a dollar a pound, and a serving is 1/4 pound. Therefore four meals per box.
Sauce about $2.50 ... again, split it into 1/4.
That leaves $0.50 for bread butter and cheese. Maybe you'll have to forgo the cheese.


----------



## raggie33

Poppy said:


> Here's last night's dinner.
> Penne with vodka sauce. Cost about $1.00 per serving.
> You can get pasta on sale for about a dollar a pound, and a serving is 1/4 pound. Therefore four meals per box.
> Sauce about $2.50 ... again, split it into 1/4.
> That leaves $0.50 for bread butter and cheese. Maybe you'll have to forgo the cheese.


Looks yummy


----------



## raggie33

Why are my biscuits so ugly? Id post pics but i forgot where to host them. But my biscuits are so ugly yummy yes ugly yes to


----------



## Fish 14

Don't mind if I do


----------



## Poppy

LOL... well NOW, That's gourmet!!!

I had apple pie and coffee for breakfast this morning. Between the sugar and caffeine, I feel like I am trembling a little bit inside.

Can't imagine what a sugar rush would do to me if I did a couple of those.


----------



## Fish 14

Caffeine+sugar in the morning= the bubble guts.


----------



## raggie33

Do you all think seal a meal vacumn bags will keep flour moths out of flour?


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> Do you all think seal a meal vacumn bags will keep flour moths out of flour?



Just eat them *******s. Get ya some protein in your biscuits. Yes, If you seal it the moths can’t lay their eggs in it


----------



## raggie33

bigburly912 said:


> Just eat them *******s. Get ya some protein in your biscuits. Yes, If you seal it the moths can’t lay their eggs in it



Cool i hate them things they took out my food supply once


----------



## raggie33

Hey everyone at 7 am i plan on being at walmart to shop. What are must haves for the pantry? Im sick of every recipe i am missing a few ingredients


----------



## Fish 14

Asparagus garlic butter, ground turkey, bread crumbs


----------



## raggie33

Fish 14 said:


> Asparagus garlic butter, ground turkey, bread crumbs



Cool i wrote them down


----------



## Fish 14

It's a solid week worth of food for about$20


----------



## raggie33

Fish 14 said:


> It's a solid week worth of food for about$20


Awesume im also going to get cheese sauce they have 100 ounces for like 9 bucks . I use it for mac and cheese. I do need to find a way to store it once i open bag


----------



## Fish 14

raggie33 said:


> Awesume im also going to get cheese sauce they have 100 ounces for like 9 bucks . I use it for mac and cheese. I do need to find a way to store it once i open bag


Use a gallon size zip lock or some Tupper Ware.


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> Hey everyone at 7 am i plan on being at walmart to shop. What are must haves for the pantry? Im sick of every recipe i am missing a few ingredients


Hi Raggie,
Three ingredients: carrots, celery, and onions are the basis for many soups, stock, and gravies. They are called, "The Triumvirate" 
Another I often use is Garlic.
Different spices can make the same ingredients taste differently.
Look for recipes online, find one that sounds interesting, and buy the spices that it calls for if you don't have them.
That is how I built my collection of spices.

carrots
onions
celery
garlic
spice of the week.


----------



## raggie33

Poppy said:


> Hi Raggie,
> Three ingredients: carrots, celery, and onions are the basis for many soups, stock, and gravies. They are called, "The Triumvirate"
> Another I often use is Garlic.
> Different spices can make the same ingredients taste differently.
> Look for recipes online, find one that sounds interesting, and buy the spices that it calls for if you don't have them.
> That is how I built my collection of spices.
> 
> carrots
> onions
> celery
> garlic
> spice of the week.



Cool ty


----------



## raggie33

I forgot some of what you all posted above but i got a lot of it, ps i got minced garlic all they had was small jars in the spice dept? But on some other dept i found a huge jar


----------



## raggie33

For the hect of it i bought cream cheese. Boy o boy this stuff is so good


----------



## Fish 14

raggie33 said:


> For the hect of it i bought cream cheese. Boy o boy this stuff is so good


Have you tried the spicy jalapeno or chives cream cheese?


----------



## raggie33

Fish 14 said:


> Have you tried the spicy jalapeno or chives cream cheese?


nah but i will now.


----------



## Poppy

Instead of a toasted bagel, I decided to actually make a breakfast.

Eggs, mushrooms, onions, and cheese, topped by some Tostitos Salsa.


----------



## raggie33

Im kind in a emergency i was just gave dang near 4 dozen tomatoes. I dont have canning jars i fo have a seal a meal. How can i store them i hate waste with a passion im crazy about no wasteing


----------



## Poppy

I suppose that you can make sauce and freeze it in small containers, even zip lock baggies..
We used to order Chinese take out a lot, and save the small soup containers. Used to call them Chinese Tupperware. They were three different sizes, and all the lids were inter-changeable. That made them better than Tupperware.


----------



## raggie33

Poppy said:


> I suppose that you can make sauce and freeze it in small containers, even zip lock baggies..
> We used to order Chinese take out a lot, and save the small soup containers. Used to call them Chinese Tupperware. They were three different sizes, and all the lids were inter-changeable. That made them better than Tupperware.


cool ill try that ty


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yes, it was as good as it [email protected]@ks


----------



## raggie33

Any of you know any cheap decent stand mixers? Id be useing it to make bread and biscuit dough


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> Any of you know any cheap decent stand mixers? Id be useing it to make bread and biscuit dough



Biscuits have to be folded by hand, it's not physically difficult at all. Bread dough is made in a bread making machine, which is cheaper than a stand mixer.


----------



## raggie33

StarHalo said:


> Biscuits have to be folded by hand, it's not physically difficult at all. Bread dough is made in a bread making machine, which is cheaper than a stand mixer.


I made my last biscuits in my ninja blender i cut the butter in super small peices then froze it and the flour they came out great but i could tell my ninja was under powered. Which is weird since its 1500 watts and 2 hp


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> I made my last biscuits in my ninja blender i cut the butter in super small peices then froze it and the flour they came out great but i could tell my ninja was under powered. Which is weird since its 1500 watts and 2 hp



Tiny bits of cold butter is good, but the flour has to be treated gently, as the more you work it, the tougher it makes the biscuits. Here's the pro method in 65 seconds:


----------



## raggie33

Cool ty I love to learn a new skill when I’m stressed


----------



## Whitelight1

The last weeks pics of a few items consumed...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Outstanding color presentation, Whitelight1! :twothumbs 

I was hungry for some Yakimeshi. 






However, I love my rice cooker so I used it instead of frying the rice.


----------



## raggie33

for bakeing cream of tarter is it needed?


----------



## StarHalo

raggie33 said:


> for bakeing cream of tarter is it needed?



If your recipe calls for something you don't have, search the name of the ingredient and "substitute", as in cream of tartar substitute.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

More smash BBQ burgers.


----------



## raggie33

my fav food was jello,! i trully thought it was made from fruits. when i found out the truth i was so bummed


----------



## Poppy

Recently my daughter has been into making waffles.

Being somewhat calorie conscious, she can only use "Lite" syrup, not the "regular, original strength one we still have in the pantry.






So while at the store yesterday, she tried to replace the empty bottle.

ALL of the Aunt Jemima products were stripped from the shelves.

She speculates that people are hording them now that the parent company stated that they are going to change their image.
Soon to be seen on ebay at $20 a bottle?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Perhaps your daughter will be able to stomach the new branding. 






It's been proven to be lighter.


----------



## Poppy

Took time to make a decent breakfast today


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks great, Poppy! 

The first Domino's take out in months - 






The refreshing beverage? Gin & tonic with a splash of Cranberry.


----------



## Poppy

Yum, with a splash of cranberry. That really sets it off nicely!

Don't think I ever had Domino's. They look really tasty.

Looks like you're enjoying life Chauncey :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Yum, with a splash of cranberry. That really sets it off nicely!
> 
> Don't think I ever had Domino's. They look really tasty.
> 
> Looks like you're enjoying life Chauncey :thumbsup:



I'd say I'm blessed. Not the least on the list is I've been able to continue working these past few months. Wish I had me some of your taters n eggs. oo:


----------



## wacbzz

While working stupidly these past few months while most have been cooped up, I’ve wasted a lot of off time visiting local small multicultural grocery stores, picking up condiments that I’ve never tried. Well, most have less me unimpressed, but I have, however, found one that has simply taken root in my refrigerator door...Kewpie Mayonnaise - the version made in Japan.






Not only has it bumped Hellmann’s out of the fridge, it has taken over as the only spread to be used to make grilled cheese sandwiches. This stuff is nothing short of an umami explosion on the tastebuds. 

MSG, rice vinegar, and only egg yolks are what separates this from its classic American counterpart.






It it is worth a try if you can find it where you live. A word of advice for those that want to order it from the net though...make sure you get the version that’s made in Japan. The US version does not contain the MSG.


----------



## Poppy

wacbzz said:


> While working stupidly these past few months while most have been cooped up, I’ve wasted a lot of off time visiting local small multicultural grocery stores, picking up condiments that I’ve never tried. Well, most have less me unimpressed, but I have, however, found one that has simply taken root in my refrigerator door...Kewpie Mayonnaise - the version made in Japan.
> <picture snip>
> It it is worth a try if you can find it where you live. A word of advice for those that want to order it from the net though...make sure you get the version that’s made in Japan. The US version does not contain the MSG.


wacbzz,
Sounds interesting, and delightful!

Although things have opened up a bit here in NJ, for the most part, I still don't leave the house, but about once a week. I try to get in and out of the stores as quickly as possible, so I don't do a lot of poking around.

This morning's breakfast, similar to the last.

Scrambled eggs and 3 cheese Mexican, folded in with home fries, seasoned with salt, pepper, and Italian seasoning, with a side of Tostito's chunky salsa.


----------



## raggie33

i can only have steak 1 day a year do to how much it cost but tomorow publix has ribeye steak for 8 bucks per pound. i find publix has great steaks with great marbling


----------



## Poppy

When you make sausage peppers and onions, do you use a recipe?

I usually cook the sausage in a very little olive oil, in a frying pan, then throw in sliced up peppers, and onions, with a little salt and pepper.

Today, I cooked the sweet Italian Sausage on the grill.
Sliced up three peppers, and two vidalia onions and added pretty much equal amounts of the following spices.

seasoned salt (salt, sugar, tumeric)
garlic powder (granulated) 
rosemary
and Oregano 

I didn't remember if I add any liquid, so I looked up a recipe.
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/sausage-peppers-and-onions-recipe-1916837

Wow! This one calls for a cup of Marsala wine!
Fortunately... I have a bottle right here! 






I didn't decide until about 2:00 PM, and I was already good and hungry.
So I had a Coors Light for lunch while cooking out side on the grill, listening to some good ol' country music.







I left the heat and cooking smells outside, and when it was all done I brought it inside to plate it.

Served on a soft potato roll.







This might well have been the best flavored sausage and peppers sandwich I ever made.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday I had almost 5 lbs of chicken breasts to cook up.

I filleted and hammered them out to about 3/8 inch, then dredged them in seasoned flour (salt, pepper, and garlic).

The first half, I fried in a little olive oil, then added two large vidalia onions, de-glazed the pan with a little Marsala wine and added 1/2 a pound of mushrooms. Then more wine.

Chicken Marsala... delish! 








The second half, I used the rest of the seasoned flour, put them in an egg wash, (three eggs, and a little water) and fried them in the same pan with a little added oil. When almost finished I added sliced oranges, including their juices. Then a little white wine.

Chicken Francaise... sorry no pictures.


----------



## Poppy

Tonight:
I had three pieces of chicken, already floured, and egged, that I didn't have time to make last night, so I added bread crumbs, and ooh la la! 
Breaded fried chicken, carrots, jasmine rice, and apple sauce.

Yum yum.


----------



## Poppy

The days are getting shorter, and cooler, so more cooking will be done indoors.

I pulled this recipe off the net:
https://laurenslatest.com/creamy-ranch-chicken-casserole/
*Creamy Ranch Chicken Casserole*

I didn't have ranch dressing mix, so I substituted Kirkland's No Salt Seasoning (a mixture of about 40 different spices and herbs)
I used 2 teaspoonfuls 

I've been off my no grain diet since Covid hit, but while on it, the food I missed most was, of all things, "Ritz Crackers!"

This recipe slathers them on top as a crust!
Mixed with sour cream, how could I go wrong?

LOL... I didn't!


----------



## bigburly912

^ my mother has that exact same plate set she got with green stamps from a local grocer. : D


----------



## knucklegary

BB, I bought my first pro baseball mitt Wilson A2000 with green stamps. It took about 10-12 full books


----------



## archimedes

Wow, S&H Green Stamps ... haven't heard people discussing those since the days we listened to the Victrola :laughing:


----------



## Poppy

bigburly912 said:


> ^ my mother has that exact same plate set she got with green stamps from a local grocer. : D


LOL... yeah these are that old!

My mother in law had this style of corelle my wife and I a different style.
My daughter is going through a retrograde 50's - 60's remodeling, and she bought a huge set of these used, for dirt cheap.
Now, most of the expensive Lenox "Butterfly Meadow" sets with accessory pieces I bought for my wife, are relegated to the attic.

I know that we had a S&H Green-stamp catalog, and got some stuff with them, but I have no idea what we got.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My 80 something mother prepared a family get together meal of salmon loaf, scallop potatoes drowning in cheese n butter and a Cesar salad last night. The white dab under the salmon is cream horseradish.


----------



## raggie33

tonight i cooked and a pork roast i shreded the roast and mixed it with my rice and general tso sauce it was amazeing


----------



## bigburly912

raggie33 said:


> tonight i cooked and a pork roast i shreded the roast and mixed it with my rice and general tso sauce it was amazeing



I’ve often wondered why there is not a general tso beef or pork. I’ve done the same thing raggie and it really is delicious.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My 80 something mother prepared a family get together meal of salmon loaf, scallop potatoes drowning in cheese n butter and a Cesar salad last night. The white dab under the salmon is cream horseradish.




Wow! If that doesn't look like a home cooked meal that mom used to make!

Awesome!

A friend who is an Executive Chef, shared some Creamy Pesto sauce with us.
It was terrific.

Here it is served over bow tie pasta, augmented with some seasoned Southern Fried Chicken, plated on one of the Lenox Butterfly Meadow dishes, that wasn't forced to move to the attic.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wish I had me some Southern fried chicken on Creamy Pesto sauce n pasta for breakfast right now!  

That some beautiful dishes, too.


----------



## raggie33

bigburly912 said:


> I’ve often wondered why there is not a general tso beef or pork. I’ve done the same thing raggie and it really is delicious.


its awesume id love a beef version to. i have most Chinese sauces


----------



## Poppy

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_roll
*Pork roll (also known regionally as Taylor ham)[1]​[2]​ is a pork-based processed meat commonly available in New Jersey, New York, Delaware and parts of Pennsylvania and Maryland. It was developed in 1856 by John Taylor of Hamilton Square, New Jersey, and sold as "Taylor's Prepared Ham".[3]​ Other producers entered the market, and subsequent food labeling regulations required Taylor to designate it as a "pork roll" alongside its competitors. While "Taylor" is technically a brand of pork roll, in regions of North and Central Jersey, all brands of pork roll may be referred to colloquially as "Taylor Ham" due to John Taylor branding his original pork roll as Taylor's Prepared Ham.

*Sometimes when I am out before breakfast, I might order a "Taylor Ham", egg, and cheese sandwich for breakfast. Yeah everywhere else it is called "Pork Roll" but as a Jersey boy, I call it by it's Jersey name.

OK so here is our twist on a lunch time "Taylor Ham" sandwich.
Fried, on toast or toasted potato bun, and slathered with peanut butter.
The peanut butter melts between the toast and hot Taylor ham.

The combination of fried - smoked, salty, fatty pork, with melted peanut butter, is:
Stick to the roof of your mouth goodness.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Poppy, what wold we call that in CA?

Bill


----------



## Poppy

Bill,
I'm from North Jersey, and have always called it "Taylor Ham". I never knew it as anything else. 
After doing some reading, those in South Jersey, and Philadelphia call it Taylor's Pork Roll.

Apparently there are competitors and it is simply called "Pork Roll" in other areas of the country.

I did a quick search in the San Francisco area, and Taylor Ham is available.
https://www.instacart.com/landing?p...BIM-RN3gqR4saAk6JEALw_wcB&zipcode_guess=94143

I think made with peanut butter as a condiment may be just a "MY Family" thing. I don't recall ever meeting anyone who did that. My brother though asked for it at a diner near a construction site he was working at for a year, and they made it for him. One by one, the others guys on the job tried it, and it was so well received that the owner put it on the menu.

I don't know if the other brands taste differently. 

When I was a kid, my mom used to buy it in the cloth bag, pictured in the link above, and she would slice it as we needed it. Now, it is available in the deli section of our local supermarkets, and they slice it for us.

Some like it lightly fried, some like it fried to the point of being crispy, almost like a chip.

Maybe you'll have to try it both ways?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> The combination of fried - smoked, salty, fatty pork, with melted peanut butter, is:



....to your brain, the same as crack cocaine. oo:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Thanks Poppy, I'm doing some research. I can order it from Amazon, for example.

Billl


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> When you make sausage peppers and onions, do you use a recipe?



Yes. The one you linked, as a matter of fact. My first time. 






Subpar picture. They tasted much better than the picture leads to believe.


----------



## Poppy

So Mr. Gardiner,
I didn't make that recipe, I was half way done cooking when I looked it up, and added the Marsala wine.

Her spices were a little different, in that she used basil (which I really like) and I used Rosemary. She also added canned diced tomatoes and tomato paste. 

How do you like her recipe?
It looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> So Mr. Gardiner,
> I didn't make that recipe, I was half way done cooking when I looked it up, and added the Marsala wine.
> 
> Her spices were a little different, in that she used basil (which I really like) and I used Rosemary. She also added canned diced tomatoes and tomato paste.
> 
> How do you like her recipe?
> It looks good. :thumbsup:



Please address me as Chance. There isn't a Mr. Gardiner.  

I followed it as closely as I could. I remember purchasing the Marsala wine, but it was nowhere to be found at home.  So, I substituted some red wine. Everyone really enjoyed their meal. :twothumbs


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Please address me as Chance. There isn't a Mr. Gardiner.
> 
> I followed it as closely as I could. I remember purchasing the Marsala wine, but it was nowhere to be found at home.  So, I substituted some red wine. Everyone really enjoyed their meal. :twothumbs


Chance, my friend. 

Thanks for the response. If I have all the ingredients, maybe next time I'll give that recipe a try. Of course, I usually have a problem with following the rules  I KNOW that tomato paste is NOT in my cabinet, so I'll have to get a can of it just to be prepared. I am also very careful about adding red pepper flakes.

Tonight I made some chicken Marsala over some 90 second brown rice with ancient grains.


----------



## Poppy

Chance,
Taking lessons from you.

Spaghetti and meatballs, garlic bread.
Really quick and easy... delish!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My mouth is watering.  Good call on the Romano cheese.


----------



## Poppy

Sunday morning Apple Turnover "Sugar Rush Breakfast!"
O boy, combined with coffee, I'll be shaking until lunchtime. :wave:

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/59124/apple-turnovers/


----------



## Poppy

Some one said "Trader Joe's can make you appear to be a gourmet cook, even if you don't know what you are doing."

My daughter decided to give it a try.

I made some breaded chicken, and she did the gourmet part. It was actually quite tasty! :twothumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My 80 something mother prepared a wonderful chicken n potatoes dinner for us. 







Mom, AKA, Granny, lives about a mile away. She and the Lovely Mrs. Gardiner are best friends. We all gather around the table at least twice a week.


----------



## raggie33

i had cage free eggs? but i always wondered why they need to put eggs in cages in the first place!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Indeed! Cages make them hard to cook and eat. 

Leftovers and eggs make for a wonderful breakfast!


----------



## Poppy

Wow Chance, your Mom makes wonderful looking meals!

I am really happy for you that your wife and Mom get along so well, and that you have regular family get togethers.
Nothing beats that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Wow Chance, your Mom makes wonderful looking meals!
> 
> I am really happy for you that your wife and Mom get along so well, and that you have regular family get togethers.
> Nothing beats that. :thumbsup:



Thanks, Poppa J. It's been a real blessing having them love each other so much. It's also helped to keep me in line these past 35 years. I've no doubt I'd be the odd-man out between the three of us. Granny would take me to the woodshed and leave me there bleeding if I ever did her daughter wrong. :whoopin: Whenever someone asked how I've stayed married for 35 years, I tell them - "I married up and have never forgotten that I did." 

Our oldest son and I tried our hand at some Thai Basil Beef Noodle Stir-fry.


----------



## raggie33

my food never looks good so i take no photo tonight i had egg foo young.budget was tight so it was just eggs bean sprouts and onions


----------



## Poppy

Chance,
When you speak of your wife and family, it always makes me smile. 

Not only is it wonderful that you are blessed, it is exceptionally wonderful that you acknowledge your blessings. That makes YOU special!

I noted in a recent post, that the last time you went to the back of the wood shed, it wasn't you who, ahem... dropped his drawers.

*Thai Basil Beef Noodle Stir-fry.*
That looks awesome!!!
Home made? Or did it come in a bag frozen or something?

Tonight my daughter and I had two types of sushi rolls, and chicken fried rice. (Take out)

Raggie33,
I really like egg foo young!
Did you grow your own sprouts?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks buddy. The Thai Basil was homemade. It was tasty, but I should've cooked the beef in a hotter skillet and for a shorter time. 

Toasted bread crumbs, frozen Code dipped in egg n spices, dipped in the bread crumbs, then baked till it reached 145 degrees. Some black beans, cheese, n sour cream, wrapped in a tortilla.


----------



## raggie33

Poppy said:


> Chance,
> When you speak of your wife and family, it always makes me smile.
> 
> Not only is it wonderful that you are blessed, it is exceptionally wonderful that you acknowledge your blessings. That makes YOU special!
> 
> I noted in a recent post, that the last time you went to the back of the wood shed, it wasn't you who, ahem... dropped his drawers.
> 
> *Thai Basil Beef Noodle Stir-fry.*
> That looks awesome!!!
> Home made? Or did it come in a bag frozen or something?
> 
> Tonight my daughter and I had two types of sushi rolls, and chicken fried rice. (Take out)
> 
> Raggie33,
> I really like egg foo young!
> Did you grow your own sprouts?


I used to grow them but they was not as nice as caned they was to thin


----------



## Poppy

Baked Mac and Cheese.
I added some liquid smoke to the little one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mac & Cheese is a staple comfort food here at Casa de Gardiner. We load ours up with canned chicken. = Chicken, Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Poppy

Hmmm, how is it with bacon?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Hmmm, how is it with bacon?



Our sons are in the habit of saying - "Everything's better with bacon." 

I was thinking it would be wonderful to prepare it with some fresh crab and gourmet white cheese - Crab, Mac n Cheese. :thumbsup:


----------



## raggie33

im thinking a doing degerno pizza its great for frozen


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Our sons are in the habit of saying - "Everything's better with bacon."
> 
> I was thinking it would be wonderful to prepare it with some fresh crab and gourmet white cheese - Crab, Mac n Cheese. :thumbsup:



That sounds great!

I'm thinking of making a batter of eggs and bread crumbs, and frying them up as little mac and cheese balls, for Sunday Football snacks.
Hmmm... honey mustard dipping sauce?


----------



## Poppy

Baked Lasagna, sans pasta and layers 






Spiralized red potatoes (boiled for 5 minutes)
5 frozen, defrosted, and cut up beef and pork meatballs
1/2 jar Ragu sauce
a couple cups of shredded mozzarella cheese
a cup of cottage cheese
a diced onion (sautéed)
salt, pepper, garlic, Italian seasoning, nutmeg
parmesan cheese
topped with more mozzarella, and seasoned bread crumbs
baked at 350 for 30 minutes


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The boys prepared some chicken fajita burritos for their cousin's 50th birthday. 









They were wonderful!


----------



## raggie33

When I get back on my feet I'm going to cook a huge rib eye and the hugest baked potato cooked in oven not a darn microwave


----------



## Poppy

Chance,
They REALLY look good!

I'd say those boys are keepers 

Ooops, I see a spot on the plate for a little more sour cream yum yum.

Why is it that sour milk is unpalatable, but sour cream is so delish?




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The boys prepared some chicken fajita burritos for their cousin's 50th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were wonderful!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Chance,
> They REALLY look good!
> 
> I'd say those boys are keepers
> 
> Ooops, I see a spot on the plate for a little more sour cream yum yum.
> 
> *Why is it that sour milk is unpalatable, but sour cream is so delish?*


*
* 
It's because sour cream has more fat.


----------



## Poppy

Tonight's dinner...
Choice: fried, or baked chicken.
potatoes au graten
corn
apple sauce.

Wine of your choice 







Yeah, I know... two starches.
But when you smother corn in butter... :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy

Last week, my grandson made Pork Chops!
mashed sweet potatoes, fresh green beans, and a tasty salad.

He should cook more often.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Pork chops are easy to overcook. [email protected]@Ks like your grandson nailed it. YUMMY!


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Pork chops are easy to overcook. [email protected]@Ks like your grandson nailed it. YUMMY!


Thanks Chance.
He really did do a good job of it.
Just a little gentle coaching, but it is important to have the right tools.

I think a heavy stainless pan is as good as a cast iron one.
And for an amateur like me a digital thermometer, is the only way to go.


----------



## raggie33

any of you use a induction stove? mine heats up so crazy fast you have to be ready to go soon asu tutn it on


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The boys recently preparing two quiche dishes. 















One of our chiefs doesn't like mushrooms, so the've been regulated to only one side of the dish.


----------



## Johnnyh

raggie33 said:


> any of you use a induction stove? mine heats up so crazy fast you have to be ready to go soon asu tutn it on



Yes raggie, I use induction...nothing better in my book. Very precise control and water boils almost instantly....plus the stove top is super easy to keep clean. If/when this one ever dies, I’d get another ASAP.


----------



## Poppy

Chance, 
It's great seeing them working together.
And once again, they prove "Everything is better with bacon!"

Looks sooo goood!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mom prepared dinner for the family last night. 

The Pork chops were cooked to perfection in a slow-cooker. 

There was also a green bean & carrot dish, but I opted for more of my favorites. Hence the mashed potatoes overflowing the plate.


----------



## raggie33

i bought a stand mixer it said 850 watts but i checked with my watt meter and its only like 150 watts. but i did use it to grind meat and it came out amazeing


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Mom prepared dinner for the family last night.
> 
> The Pork chops were cooked to perfection in a slow-cooker.
> 
> There was also a green bean & carrot dish, but I opted for more of my favorites. Hence the mashed potatoes overflowing the plate.



Yum... with mushroom gravy, now how can you go wrong with that!?

I rarely plan my meals 6-10 hours a head, so I gave my crockpot away.

My pressure cooker instant pot does have a slow cooker setting, although I have yet to use that setting.
Maybe this winter.

Monday night I made Southern fried chicken, with chicken "Rice a roni" and peas an carrots.
I enjoyed the Rice-a-Roni so much that when I go shopping, I plan to pick up half a dozen packages of it.


----------



## raggie33

my stand mixer taught me one thing there is nothing like grinding your own beef for burgers


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> my stand mixer taught me one thing there is nothing like grinding your own beef for burgers


Is there an attachment to turn it into a grinder?
I thought they were only good for making dough.

Tonight I took half of a london broil, with onions, garlic, and carrots, with some grill master seasoning, some chicken stock, and port wine, and threw them all into a pressure cooker for 35 minutes. It was very good. 

Tomorrow, I'll make some noodles and thicken the juices a bit and pour it over the noodles.


----------



## raggie33

yep it great for meat oor biscuits bread etc etc also blends https://photos.app.goo.gl/jWeezJQuWRzaf5j89


----------



## raggie33

the more i use this gem the more i like it I thought the blender would just be silly but i use it


----------



## raggie33

i like cheap and easy i buy pork roast for 90 cents a pound then cook it in presure cooker so it just fall apart in the pot. its hard to even get it out of pot it falls apart. then i put it on jadmine rice and cover it in kung pau sauce


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Grilled fried egg n cheese n turkey breast sandwich.


----------



## bigburly912

Lawz have mercy. That’s a good lookin sammich


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bigburly912 said:


> Lawz have mercy. That’s a good lookin sammich



It was grubbin! My better 3/4s was eyeballin it when finally plated. Being a smart man, I offered her half.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It must have been some residual onion because my eyes watered-up at 7:39.


----------



## Poppy

What a burger!

Getting ready for football, I tried for the first time ever, a Deep Fried snack.

Mac and Cheese balls deep fried. 

Served with a dipping sauce of blue cheese dressing, or The Out Back "Blooming Onion Dipping sauce" absolutely amazing! 

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/186033/fried-mac-and-cheese-balls/


----------



## Poppy

One of my Christmas presents was some Grill Mates Mojito Lime seasoning. :thumbsup

So here we have Mojito Lime seasoned chicken, with Creamy Cheese Broccoli pasta, and peas and carrots.
I had the Mojito Lime in small packages before, and am delighted that I got it in a 16 oz container.


----------



## Poppy

Aunt Jemima came to sweeten up breakfast.
Cinnamon Raison French toast, and tea in a Star Buck's mug.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A friend and I took an hour and a half drive in his newly purchased 2020 Ford XLT 4x4 to Mossyrock. It was a beautiful day and Mt. Rainier was in its full glory. This burger made the drive even more worth it.


----------



## Poppy

That is a handsome looking burger! 

Our copper ceramic frying pan has been getting a little sticky, and today I tossed it into the recycle bin.

I bought a 3 ply stainless calphalon 10 inch replacement.

Looking forward to using it.


----------



## raggie33

what kind of voodoo is going on i opened a banana bag they looked like theyjust came off the tree one hour latter there blacked .is there some kind of chemical in the bags ?


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> what kind of voodoo is going on i opened a banana bag they looked like theyjust came off the tree one hour latter there blacked .is there some kind of chemical in the bags ?


I laughed when I read a Birthday Card with the saying... "One day older only matters if you are a banana! Happy Birthday"
It had a picture of your bananas... yesterday, and today.

For dinner, I used my new pan, and made my daughter's favorite... Honey - Coconut Chicken. I also took one of raggie's day old bananas, and made a honey, coconut banana desert.

The pan cleaned up beautifully, and easily.
I'm a happy camper  :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Your chicken [email protected]@Ks wonderful, Poppy.  

Drag me into a fabric store and I'll be asleep on the floor in five minutes. Let me loose in kitchen section and I'm a happy hunter.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I woke the family to a breakfast of Blueberry pancakes recently.


----------



## Poppy

I woke up to your pancakes this morning!

I tried licking the screen, but they tasted a little dusty. :sick2:


----------



## Poppy

Last night... creamy chicken casserole over rice with salad.






Chicken, cream of chicken soup, sour cream, cheddar cheese, some spice, all topped with crumpled Ritz crackers, and baked at 350 for 30 minutes.


----------



## Poppy

Last night we made:
Hawaiian Salmon (shallots, cilantro, and pineapple) 
Wrapped in parchment paper, and baked to 145F
Oven roasted potatoes, brussell sprouts, and rice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The boys prepared BBQ Burgers last night. With all the snow and rain they positioned the grill just outside the garage. When I opened the garage door to take my van out, the sweet BBQ smoke poured out of the garage. :laughing: 

It was worth it -


----------



## Poppy

Chicken Parmesan over angel hair pasta and garlic knots.


----------



## Poppy

Pot Roast, with Port Wine gravy.


----------



## raggie33

poppy your a gifted food guy. i had 15 bean soup today


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> poppy your a gifted food guy. i had 15 bean soup today


Thanks raggie33 
How did you season the soup? Did it turn out good?

I made it twice, and I don't know, it must need some ham in it or something. I guess I used the wrong seasoning, because it had a lot of taste.... none that I liked.  I do enjoy lentil soup, and have a bag of them around here, that I need to cook up before the weather starts getting too warm to enjoy it.


----------



## Poppy

Last night we had burgers from Shake Shack

The night before I made baked chicken marinated in a combination of:
salt, pepper, garlic, oregano, basil, thyme, parsley, balsamic vinegar, and olive oil.

I made fresh bruschetta, a first for me. Essentially it is tomato salad.

6 plumb tomatoes with the seeds removed, and diced.
salt, pepper, garlic, basil, oil, and balsamic vinegar. It was delicious!
Next time, I'll add some sliced red onions too.

We also had some kind of squash pasta. I couldn't put enough butter and cheese on it to make it taste good. 

Cooking with me is always some kind of an experiment.


----------



## Poppy

Tonight, my grandson made "Impossible" Burgers, with "Impossible meat"

Certainly it is worth a try.

It somewhat tasted like chopped meat burger, and if covered with cheese, mushrooms, onions, lettuce and tomato, you'd never know the difference. It certainly looked more like beef than other veggie burgers I have seen.

I have an aversion to uncooked meat, and although there is NO concern about getting infected with E-Coli, from this plant based burger, the fact that the middle of mine was still red was disconcerting.


----------



## greenpondmike

I just clicked on this last page without reading the others and I'm already hungry.


----------



## Poppy

Last night my sister made pulled pork, 3-4 hours in the slow cooker. Plated over noodles, with sides of corn and green beans.
Photo taken under incandescent lighting.

If she keeps cooking like this I may stay a while longer.


----------



## Poppy

Living the good life! 

A couple of nights ago, my sister and I cooked together.

She made Baked sliced tomato with melted 4 cheese Mexican, spinach, and carrots in sautéed onions, and bacon, with a little brown sugar.
I made honey coconut chicken - topped with pineapple pieces, and Rice-a-roni.

She topped off dinner with a desert of: Vanilla pudding, tinted Green for St. Patty's Day. 

Life is good


----------



## orbital

+

Nice pictures & tasty looking food Poppy.

*Hey Chance, could I place an order for your entire special on post#2673*
..you do know where *Leinenkugel's* are brewed 

The land of beer, brats, fried fish, dairy & cheese... all health food


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Nice pictures & tasty looking food Poppy.
> 
> *Hey Chance, could I place an order for your entire special on post#2673*
> ..you do know where *Leinenkugel's* are brewed
> 
> The land of beer, brats, fried fish, dairy & cheese... all health food



:twothumbs Coming right up! Love the Shandy. Only a few stores stock it during the winter months, so it's another favorite Spring time item. Those are four of my go-to food groups. BBQ burgers are my favorite comfort food.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Lovely Mrs Gardiner didn't finish her meal so I had the leftovers for breakfast. 







BBQ Cheesburger & Tater Tots omlet.


----------



## Poppy

With a George Foreman Grill, even my daughter likes to cook! 

Cooks both sides at the same time... about seven minutes, and done.

Grilled chicken covered in applesauce.


----------



## Poppy

My sister has been cooking up a storm!

Palm Sunday dinner.
Baked ham, scalloped potatoes, green bean casserole, corn, applesauce, and baked rolls.
Desert little baked coconut cups filled with Nutella yum yum


----------



## raggie33

can to much yogurt harm a human>?


----------



## Poppy

Yes. Ever see "My 600 pound life?"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

All the family gathered at the table for some -


----------



## raggie33

Poppy said:


> Yes. Ever see "My 600 pound life?"



but its so so yummy


----------



## Poppy

My sister makes a larger variety of foods than I typically do.

Last night baked flounder with onion, garlic, and lemon juice.
Sweet potato, cheesy mixed veggies, and corn.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Provolone cheese burger. Good stuff!


----------



## LeanBurn

Normally cook 3 eggs to scramble, but keep them in a solid mass.
Take a tablespoon of peanut butter and half a teaspoon of honey and spread it at the bottom of a small plate mixing them together 
Place the egg onto the plate over top of the peanut butter and honey mix
Enjoy.


Peanut butter and honey also go well on chicken strips. 
Peanut butter and vanilla ice cream with a sprinkle of cinnamon are tasty.


----------



## Poppy

Chance,
You really make pretty looking plates :thumbsup:

LeanBurn,
Honey peanut butter, hmmm, that sounds interesting! 

I don't think I every would have thought to add it to eggs, so I might have to give it a try. Peanut butter that is melted on a fried pork roll sandwich is delicious; adding honey to that may make it even better?

Now... Honey - peanut butter on chicken, that sounds killer! Is that a family recipe?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you, Poppy.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Youtube recipe - Egg baked inside a hollowed tomato. Not bad.


----------



## raggie33

damn bikke crash took my money so most days i eat spaghetti lol. with the stuff in jars . only good pasta sauce is mids but im eating rago eww lol


----------



## Poppy

Chance,
The egg in tomato reminds me of how my friend often cooked eggs.

He would use a glass to cookie cut out the center of a slice of bread, and then fry an egg inside the center of the slice.
He'd serve it sunny side up.

He'd then use the center that he cut out to dab into the yoke. I'm not crazy about fried eggs, sunny side up where the edges thin out and get a little crispy. IMO they are better when contained around the edges, like in your tomato. Hmmm, poached works well for me too.

I usually scramble mine with cheese, or make an omelet out of them.

LOL... my eggs wear their tomatoes on the outside.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

80% of the cooking was indirect heat. Allowed me more beer-time since there was less turning the brats time, and they didn't split.


----------



## Poppy

eeewwweeee!!! Gooey cheese and onions! Man... THAT'S the way to go!


----------



## Poppy

My sister let me cook the other night. 

Garlic Rosemary marinated chicken with roasted rosemary and oregano seasoned potatoes and mixed veggies.


----------



## raggie33

got a new pan went with the ninja pan ill post results


----------



## Poppy

Sausage, peppers, onions, garlic, and mushrooms, sautéed with some marsala wine, on potato rolls.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> eeewwweeee!!! Gooey cheese and onions! Man... THAT'S the way to go!



You like gooey cheese and onions? Hold on a second. I got something to show you! 

The Lovely Mrs Gardiner and I took 1.5 lbs of short ribs, 1.5 lbs of choice brisket, and 1.5lbs of Angus top sirloin and ran it through the grinder twice. The results after smashing - 






Flipped and cheese added.





Here's yer onions. This was our first attempt at Smash Burgers.





Everyone agreed they were a smashing success!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Curse you Chauncey...I haven't eaten lunch, and that burger looks good.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


AMD64Blondie said:


> Curse you Chauncey...I haven't eaten lunch, and that burger looks good.



He he he - Check this out. - 






Mom, who is in her 80's, came over and made dinner last night. Pork Loin Roast, Mashed Potatoes, Cesar Salad, and some Green Beans.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The night before we invited Granny (mom) over for dinner prepared by our two sons. 






Shrimp Linguine with Asparagus, Green Onions, Yellow Sweet Peppers, and a Three Cheese Italian blend.


----------



## raggie33

o im not fancy like you all. i just went to publix grabed a beatiful rib eye steak that was 8 bucks a pound. then i turned up heat on cast iron skillet. seared both side of steak and eaten it as rare as you can get


----------



## Poppy

raggie, it sounds good, although I am not big into steak.

Chance, looks like you have some competition for the title "Master chef" around your place.


LOL... those shrimp look better than my scallops tasted.


----------



## raggie33

I love steak so much but im picky on the cut ribeye is my fav if you get it at a decent store this one was so tender it. almost melts


----------



## guiri

I have been gone for far too long.

What's up kiddies?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hi guiri. Welcome back. 

Chicken Enchilada, Mexican Rice and some Pico de Gallo to top it off.


----------



## nbp

guiri said:


> I have been gone for far too long.
> 
> What's up kiddies?



There’s a long lost name! Welcome back!


----------



## Poppy

chance, you do some fancy eating at your place. 

I guess it is time to start doing some grilling.

Teriyaki steak, with fixings.


----------



## Poppy

Pasta and meatballs. 
salt, pepper, garlic, onions, basil, oregano, powdered smoke, bread crumbs, milk, fried in olive oil.


----------



## raggie33

so i made yogert but had no fruit to tired to walk to store so i think 2 self i have fruity pebles worst idea i have ever had gross


----------



## Poppy

I planned to make an eggplant parm sandwich, but I would have had to go to the store to get rolls, so instead it went on top of small shells, with garlic bread.


----------



## Poppy

Hey Poppy, do you want some chicken with your cheese?


----------



## Poppy

1/3rd pound burger, sautéed onions, blue cheese and tomato, with home made mac and cheese.


----------



## Poppy

A few days ago, my next door neighbor gave my daughter, two home-grown eggplants, that a lady at her church gave her. She graciously accepted them, but told my daughter that no one in her house eats eggplant. She herself only likes it if it is breaded and fried with a little gravy and a little cheese.

Here it is, with a little gravy, and layers of cheese.
I hope she likes it. I am sure that we will. 







edit: I little critique. The last time I made it, everything was cooked and still hot when I put the fresh mozzarella on top. I threw it under the broiler for a few minutes to melt the mozz. It was good. This time everything was warm, and I put the fresh mozz on top then put it in the oven for 17 minutes at 350. The mozz became rubbery.

In the future, either I won't use fresh mozz, or it will be put on only at the end.


----------



## ledbetter

Ham and biscuits just go together.


----------



## Poppy

The temperature is dropping, and it is time for some home-made chicken (with a little bit of rice) soup. Top it off with some grated parmesan cheese... 😊


----------



## Poppy

When I make beef stew, I use a pressure cooker, and some port wine.
Yesterday while watching "Beat Bobby Flay" I learned that I really make... "Beef Bourguignon"

Beef bourguignon or bœuf bourguignon, also called beef Burgundy, and bœuf à la Bourguignonne, is a beef stew braised in red wine, often red Burgundy, and beef stock, typically flavored with carrots, onions, garlic, and a bouquet garni, and garnished with pearl onions, mushrooms, and bacon. Wikipedia

Next time I'll have to use some bacon.
As Chance says... "Everything is better with bacon!"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Beef Tacos with everything -


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The boys prepared Curry Chicken over cilantro rice.





Accompanied by a very nice Sipsmith gin n tonic with a splash of cranberry juice.


----------



## Poppy

I made curry chicken a couple times when I was in school. The first two times it was good. The third time I used to much curry and that ruined it for me. I'll have to give it a try again. I'm glad to s that the boys are still cooking


----------



## Poppy

Freezer burn:

It's essentially dehydration of food by way of sublimation. 

Yesterday, I had some lightly freezer burned chicken in the freezer. I read that it is still healthy to eat, but that it might have lost some flavor, and the texture may have been altered a bit. I decided to rehydrate it by making chicken soup.

Sauteed celery, onion, and carrots, 2 cans of chicken stock, 3 cups of water, and 3/4 cup of rice, and a little parsley. It came out great! 

I gave a quart to my neighbor. In return, she gave me 2 servings of lasagna. Whoo hoo! I'll make that trade, any day of the week!


----------



## Poppy

All the fixen's


----------



## Poppy

I am trying to stay away from grains. My daughter likes pumpkin, and we have three cans of it, so I made a crustless, pumpkin, sour cream, cream cheese cake. 

Breakfast of champions!


----------



## Poppy

10 minute Smoked mac and cheese.

One of those small boxes of mac and cheese with powdered cheddar.
3/4 inch slice of velveta cheese
3/4 slice of cream cheese
1/4 cup butter
1/2 teaspoon Liquid smoke
1/4 cup half and half

cook the mac for 9 minutes
pre-heat and soften the cheeses in a microwave for a minute

Drain the mac, and mix everything together.
Yummy


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

About three times a year I get a, well, I think craving is too strong a word, so let's call it a hankering for some chili cheese dogs.



Yesterday that hankering was fulfilled.


----------



## knucklegary

Oh boy, and washing it down with moon haze? Now that's what I call a hankering!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

knucklegary said:


> Oh boy, and washing it down with moon haze? Now that's what I call a hankering!


I sipped through two just cleaning the grill, in short pants no less. It was around 42 degrees last night. I went out, cuz my Better 3/4's sons would not. Opened the BBQ grill lid, only to find the griddle laying on the grills from about three months back when my Better 3/4's sons prepared smash burgers.  Seems they "forgot" to go back out the next day to clean the griddle. Two juicy Moons, some wire-brushing, some oil, and a bunch of paper towels later the grill was ready for the dogs. They did not like being in direct contact with the cast iron griddle for three months.

The dogs were wonderful! 😁


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> About three times a year I get a, well, I think craving is too strong a word, so let's call it a hankering for some chili cheese dogs.
> View attachment 21046
> Yesterday that hankering was fulfilled.


Very nice!

Winter is coming, and I too am getting an occasional hankering for some chili, and for Onion Soup.
It's coming 

I also have some Creamy stout, and some with chocolate just waiting to be opened.


----------



## Poppy

Today I made a chicken casserole that is so quick and easy to make that it is worth a shot.

2 lbs chicken cut up
1 can cream of chicken soup
1 1/2 cups sour cream
2 teaspoons of no salt seasoning (or any Grill masters seasoning you like)
1 sheath of Ritz crackers.

I'm thinking that adding a couple of swirls of mustard may be different.

Put the chicken in a lightly greased pan,
Mix the ingredients and pour them over the chicken,
crush the Ritz and layer them over the top.
Bake at 350F for 30 minutes.

Check the temps with a thermometer.

Rice a roni, or rice as you like it, goes well.


----------



## raggie33

does parmasan cheese in the plastic jars need to be in fridge?


----------



## Poppy

That's a good question. It does not need to be refrigerated, before it is opened. But like a lot of items, it may need to be refrigerated "after opening". I guess one of us should "read the label"


----------



## Poppy




----------



## raggie33

dang its so cold when i add it too my pasta when in fridge im addcited to the stuff the fresh stuff dont tatse as good if you ask mec


----------



## Poppy

I think fresh is always better. Maybe you are using a blend. You can put out what you plan to use into a bowl and let it get to room temperature


----------



## raggie33

since this food crises ive eaten spagthi every day lol. i was lucky i found some new sauce for buy one get one free and its good even btetr then nemans. but not as good as mids. mids is amazeing


----------



## raggie33

publix has prime rib on sale.. i like mine still cold in middle but the fat crispy on out side . only spice i use is sea salts


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> publix has prime rib on sale.. i like mine still cold in middle but the fat crispy on out side . only spice i use is sea salts


I like mine at 145f the last time I made it was with a port wine reduction and blue cheese. Hmmm maybe for new years


----------



## raggie33

what do you think of prime rib sliced thin cooked in butter real butter onions then cooked in the meat butter left over then all loaded ina onion roll?


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> what do you think of prime rib sliced thin cooked in butter real butter onions then cooked in the meat butter left over then all loaded ina onion roll?


Oh Mr Raggedier- That's better than a lobster dinner!


----------



## Poppy

We have a frozen 17 lb turkey that I wanted to use up before we cook the ham for Christmas. Three days of thawing in the fridge wasn't long enough, so it sat in water for an hour or so. I decided to butterfly it so it would cook faster.

Maybe next time I'll use a sawzall. Or a machete. It was too much work with a knife. I'd seen it done on youtube, and it looked so easy!?


----------



## Poppy

See how easy they make it look to butterfly a turkey.


----------



## raggie33

ok at store they have strawberry preserves jelly or jam. which one is best?


----------



## Poppy

At work I would often buy a rotisserie chicken and eat half of it for lunch and the rest of it for dinner.
Some time last week, watching "The Kitchen" on food network, they called a rotisserie chicken a "Kitchen Hack" they used often.
Tonight, we had a quick and easy dinner with all the fixens.
Rotisserie Chicken, gravy, rice, green beans, yams, and pickled red cabbage.
Ahhhh, no room for stuffing.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> At work I would often buy a rotisserie chicken and eat half of it for lunch and the rest of it for dinner.
> Some time last week, watching "The Kitchen" on food network, they called a rotisserie chicken a "Kitchen Hack" they used often.
> Tonight, we had a quick and easy dinner with all the fixens.
> Rotisserie Chicken, gravy, rice, green beans, yams, and pickled red cabbage.
> Ahhhh, no room for stuffing.


Yum Yum. [email protected]@Ks delicious. 😋


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Our two sons were going to make BLTs. Unfortunately, someone ate the tomatoes, so they decided to wing it. 

Sourdough bread with tuna, cheese, and bacon. 

FYI- Everything's better with bacon ..... except tuna. 😝


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Yum Yum. [email protected]@Ks delicious. 😋


Thanks 

Your turn to make me jealous.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Our two sons were going to make BLTs. Unfortunately, someone ate the tomatoes, so they decided to wing it.
> 
> Sourdough bread with tuna, cheese, and bacon.
> 
> FYI- Everything's better with bacon ..... except tuna. 😝
> 
> View attachment 22124


Oh that's funny!
I'm glad the boys are a bit adventurous.

Once in a hospital restaurant, I ordered a tuna-melt sandwich. It's like a grilled cheese sandwich with tuna.

When it came it was supposed to have french fries but came with potato chips instead. Oh and it had no cheese!? Oh well hospital food... I'm not going to complain. To my surprise, it didn't taste fishy, but that was a plus. It also had some dried cranberries in it. Hmmm unusual for tuna fish, but I'm good with variety.

Later, one of the servers was walking through the tables... "Tuna Melt with Frys?" "Tuna Melt with fries?" I raised my hand... I had been eating a chicken salad sandwich with chips!


----------



## knucklegary

Anybody ever try canned (I buy the solid) Albacore, mixed with egg salad?
I add fav seasoning, tuna is tasty with dill, garlic powder, pepper.. Shredded Oaxaca or mozzarella melted across top will hold it all together.. On Dark Rye, Cracked French or whatever toots your horn. Broiler melting the cheese is desirable so not making a huge mess while eating. By this time, when without company, I can't wait and just dive right in


----------



## Poppy

knucklegary said:


> Anybody ever try canned (I buy the solid) Albacore, mixed with egg salad?
> I add fav seasoning, tuna is tasty with dill, garlic powder, pepper.. Shredded Oaxaca or mozzarella melted across top will hold it all together.. On Dark Rye, Cracked French or whatever toots your horn. Broiler melting the cheese is desirable so not making a huge mess while eating. By this time, when without company, I can't wait and just dive right in


Sounds interesting.  The outlier is the egg, but the mayo is a no brainer.

Everything goes better with garlic, and onions. I also really like dill, I can see adding it. A little squirt of lime juice or lemon juice also helps to brighten it up.

Melted cheese on an open face sandwich


----------



## knucklegary

Depending on how dry are my eggs instead of mayonnaise I'll substitute with a little dion mustard

After all mayo is just egg whites..


----------



## Poppy

Ah yes mustard! One of the chefs on "The Kitchen" puts mustard into a LOT of his cooking. I haven't tried it, but I should. In fact tonight I noticed that I have a small bottle of ground mustard in my spice closet.

LOL... look at the dust on top of it. I guess never been used!


----------



## Poppy

Sometimes I'll make half a dozen hard boiled eggs, and have one a day for breakfast. Each day I'll peal one, and squirt a little honey mustard onto the top of it, and take a bite. Then I squirt another bit of mustard onto the yoke. I mix the egg and mustard in my mouth, and it is like having a deviled egg.


----------



## bykfixer

I've got a nice aged New York strip thawing for the crock pot tomorrow. It was on clearance since it was nearly out of date. I buy steaks like that when I can. $12 steak for $5 and it's more tender. Toss it in a freezer until time to eat it. 

A pound of string beans, 2 baking potatos cubed, a stick of butter and a tablespoon of Goya seasoning powder on low for 4 hours or so……mmmmmm.

I set the butter stick on the steak while its cold and let the slow cooker melt it into the meat. The potatoes taste buttery along with the string beans.
It's pretty yummy.


----------



## kerneldrop

I mostly eat the same food and same qty every day.
Eggs + oatmeal in am.
Chicken + red potatoes/sweet potatoes/rice throughout the day and night.

There’s not much pleasure in that meal plan


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> I've got a nice aged New York strip thawing for the crock pot tomorrow. It was on clearance since it was nearly out of date. I buy steaks like that when I can. $12 steak for $5 and it's more tender. Toss it in a freezer until time to eat it.
> 
> A pound of string beans, 2 baking potatos cubed, a stick of butter and a tablespoon of Goya seasoning powder on low for 4 hours or so……mmmmmm.
> 
> I set the butter stick on the steak while its cold and let the slow cooker melt it into the meat. The potatoes taste buttery along with the string beans.
> It's pretty yummy.


Pictures or it never happened.


----------



## bykfixer

Hasn't happened yet, so no pix yet.


----------



## Poppy

Last night's dinner included a two layer meatloaf, with a layer of cheddar cheese in the middle. Mixed in throughout was a cup of 4 cheese Mexican. Also a creamed corn, with sour cream, corn bread casserole. Mashed yams, and carrots.

Took about twenty five minutes to prep and an hour to bake.


----------



## bykfixer

My day two stew. 
I call it day two because the broth is mostly from a previous stew and frozen for a short time. 




- The broth is left from a previous batch with a bit more water, butter and Goya added to the 2 weeks ago broth that had been frozen. 
- The beef was kabobs not NY strip. We had eaten the New York strip in the previous stew. Potato's were skin on. Green beans were from last summer. 
- Cooked in a crock pot for 7 hours on low.
- Mrs Fixer prefers hers served on a plate.


----------



## raggie33

added some 15 bean dry beans to presure cooker and added some pork roast ill let it cook over night then just *** salt some garlic and caned tomaotoes its a recesion meal


----------



## Poppy

Overnight in a pressure cooker?


----------



## raggie33

yeah i dont sleep long


----------



## kerneldrop

I do whole chickens in a pressure cooker. Texture is different for sure. I prefer it to roasting chicken. It pretty much just steams


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday, thinking about breakfast, I thought I would make half a dozen hard boiled eggs. I took them out, and changed my mind.
*
Spinach and onion Quiche!*
garlic, salt and pepper, and Allspice, and Nutmeg. Delish 

Just looking at it I realized there's no bacon


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

kerneldrop said:


> I do whole chickens in a pressure cooker. Texture is different for sure. I prefer it to roasting chicken. It pretty much just steams


My mother tells a story of a not-right relative that put a whole chicken in a pressure cooker, and I mean *a whole chicken. *Too much chicken and too much pressure. The results were nothing short of spectacular! 💥Feathers n guts were everywhere.


----------



## kerneldrop

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My mother tells a story of a not-right relative that put a whole chicken in a pressure cooker, and I mean *a whole chicken. *Too much chicken and too much pressure. The results were nothing short of spectacular! 💥Feathers n guts were everywhere.



Oh my. A pressure cooker is a serious appliance. 
It’s pretty much a blast chamber. 

The air fryer is probably my favorite appliance. I cook 35 ounces of potatoes a day so it gets used a lot. I use a rice cooker every other day.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Yesterday, thinking about breakfast, I thought I would make half a dozen hard boiled eggs. I took them out, and changed my mind.
> 
> *Spinach and onion Quiche!*
> garlic, salt and pepper, and Allspice, and Nutmeg. Delish
> 
> Just looking at it I realized there's no bacon


NO CRUST!? What madness is this?!


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> NO CRUST!? What madness is this


LOL, grains cause inflamation, so I make a reasonable effort to avoid them


----------



## kerneldrop

Poppy said:


> LOL, grains cause inflamation, so I make a reasonable effort to avoid them



Whoa! Grains cause Gains!


----------



## knucklegary

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My mother tells a story of a not-right relative that put a whole chicken in a pressure cooker, and I mean *a whole chicken. *Too much chicken and too much pressure. The results were nothing short of spectacular! 💥Feathers n guts were everywhere.


As a child had a pet chicken i named red.. He disappeared one day.. I was told we were eating duck for dinner that night. I've never been the same since 🤪


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> LOL, grains cause inflamation, so I make a reasonable effort to avoid them


Made ya laugh, and I would eat your quiche.


----------



## bykfixer

knucklegary said:


> As a child had a pet chicken i named red.. He disappeared one day.. I was told we were eating duck for dinner that night. I've never been the same since 🤪


Can I like, love and laugh this one please?
This one should go in the makes you smile thread


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

knucklegary said:


> As a child had a pet chicken i named red.. He disappeared one day.. I was told we were eating duck for dinner that night. I've never been the same since 🤪


Duck .........? "Mommy, I thought ducks were all dark meat." 
- Little Gary


----------



## Poppy

knucklegary said:


> As a child had a pet chicken i named red.. He disappeared one day.. I was told we were eating duck for dinner that night. I've never been the same since 🤪


knucklegary, 
I'm sorry that affected you.

When I was about 10-11 years old my best friend decided he was going to be a vegetarian. Probably gave me a story about killing animals.

Well wouldn't you know that week my mom sent me to the chicken market to get a chicken. I watched the guy reach into a cage and grab a bird. He walked into the back room and came out. He then held it to the plucking machine, and I brought it home in the bag still warm.

After that I think I was a vegetarian for a week or two. Eventually I got over it. 

I wasn't raised on a farm, I lived four blocks from the Jersey Palisades where I could look across the river to the NYC skyline. I'm sure that wasn't the first time I went to the chicken market, I don't know if it was the last.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> LOL, grains cause inflamation, so I make a reasonable effort to avoid them


So that means I can switch back from whole grain cereals to ice cream and that swollen thing called my belly will shrink?
Woohoo! I knew this was going to be a good year.

Now to the quiche……I'm not sure I can eat any food that starts with a Q but sounds like K

One more





20 minute spagetti
Half a box of pot sized noodles (broken into 2" pieces) boiled with olive oil to avoid sticking together (but don't tell Mrs Fixer who thinks it's veggie oil), ground chicken browned and 5 cheese (store bought) sauce simmering while the noodles cook.

Put a pile of noodles on a plate and cover with a tablespoon of Smart Balance margarine, add meat sauce on top and enjoy.

Mrs Fixer likes a little spagetti under a layer of parmesian cheese. I chose not to indulge in that but instead ate a whole can of asparagus spears cold from the fridge.

What's left goes in the lunch pale after curing in the fridge for 24 hours or so.


----------



## Poppy

That meat sauce looks yummy!


----------



## dc38

DM51 said:


> Desperate Dan, or Gorgeous George? 😆


How bout Full Mounty?


----------



## Poppy

Steps for "Make in your mouth, 'Deviled Eggs'"
Step one
gather ingredients, and hard boil eggs






step two

a dab of honey mustard on top of peeled egg.






Step three,

Take a bite, and mix ingredients in your mouth..

Step four:

repeat






Easy clean up... brush your teeth, no dishes


----------



## ledbetter

home roasted coffee beans are addictive!


----------



## kerneldrop

ledbetter said:


> home roast beans are addictive!



Nice! Do you roast in a popcorn machine ?


----------



## ledbetter

kerneldrop said:


> Nice! Do you roast in a popcorn machine ?


Used to, then stovetop popcorn pot, and now hot air drum. They all work but drum gives a more uniform roast and less mess.


----------



## JimIslander

Camping in freezing conditions requires good food. 100% organic free range Sciurus carolinensis. My favorite game meat. Light used = Zebralight H600d Mk IV around camp and collecting firewood, and a little Manker EO2H for inside the tent. I love the ultralow sublumen capability of the Manker, and the Nichia 219C is a beautiful led.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@King at the last two pictures - I never would've correctly guessed that was once a squirrel. JimIslander, living the life! Dude's even got his own flag!!


----------



## kerneldrop

I’ve had a lot of squirrel dressing, and squirrel and rice growing up.


----------



## raggie33

Chinese food still escapes me. It my favorite country for food but I suck at cooking it


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> Chinese food still escapes me. It my favorite country for food but I suck at cooking it


Maybe it is the lack of MSG?

Last night on the way home, I stopped at Stop and Shop, and got 3/4 pound of deli sliced roast beef, and a package of soft hero rolls.

I sauteed a thin sliced vedalia sweet onion in butter, in a separate pan because my daughter didn't want onions. Then, again in butter, I toasted a roll, with some of the breading removed, added a few slices of roast beef, and American cheese. All done in butter. 

It may well be the quickest best tasting dinner I ever made.







LOL... napkins required


----------



## raggie33

onions cook in butter make everything yummy we used to eat it with liver nd i loved it but that was when i was a kid. i doubt my teeth can chew liver today


----------



## raggie33

JimIslander said:


> Camping in freezing conditions requires good food. 100% organic free range Sciurus carolinensis. My favorite game meat. Light used = Zebralight H600d Mk IV around camp and collecting firewood, and a little Manker EO2H for inside the tent. I love the ultralow sublumen capability of the Manker, and the Nichia 219C is a beautiful led.
> View attachment 22431
> 
> View attachment 22432
> 
> View attachment 22433


camping in the cold is the best camping.. hot weather camping sucks


----------



## JimIslander

raggie33 said:


> camping in the cold is the best camping.. hot weather camping sucks



That is pure truth, Raggie!


----------



## JimIslander

kerneldrop said:


> Here is my typical meal 5x a day. Breakfast I eat eggs and oatmeal.
> View attachment 22616
> 
> 
> While my wife eats this on a Disney plate:
> View attachment 22617



Holy Moly! I like the second meal!  Are you a professional athlete?

I eat twice a day with fasting in between. Lunch is meat/fish/fowl and a large bowl (about 2 cups) of mixed veggies. Supper is a palm size serving of carbs (rice or potato), big ole chunk of meat/fish/fowl and a large bowl of veggies. Basically it's protein and all the veggies I care to eat. The protein is always pan fried in olive oil. I seldom eat snacks, maybe a cookie or graham cracker once a week. Not that I didn't love carbs and sweets, but the diet itself eliminated the majority of cravings, and it also eliminated hunger between meals, feeling weak (like low blood sugar feeling), etc. For me, no sugar and few carbs has also dramatically reduced body pains that I thought were normal for my age. Been doing this lifestyle since 2013 or so.









This is me a few minutes ago. I turn 60 next month. No supplemental T yet, but as I age, it's definitely on the horizon. I'm guessing you have twice the muscle I have, unless you are a triathlete. Very interested in why you eat what you eat, and why 5 meals per day.


----------



## raggie33

JimIslander said:


> That is pure truth, Raggie!


summer truly sucks for camping hot sweaty aand horrible . in winter we can have a fire wool blankets . btw iv eheard wool even works when wet


----------



## kerneldrop

@JimIslander - look at that V taper! Excellent job!
I’ll reply about food later today.


----------



## kerneldrop

King Cake— the pralines and cream is the best but my young kids only like the plain one.


----------



## kerneldrop

@Poppy - I caramelized some Vidalia onions to go on top of some plain chicken.


----------



## Poppy

@kerneldrop Very Nice!

I use onions in just about everything I cook for myself. It's a shame my daughter doesn't like them.

When I make chicken, I often use a Grill Mates seasoning. 
Each of these are delicious and they each give chicken a different flavor.


----------



## kerneldrop

I have a collection of those too because after a while plain chicken gets hard to get down. 
I go to Sam's club and rack up. ha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

All in the family get a hankering for this at least once a month. We're trying to expand our menus, but we still love the old standbys.


----------



## hsa

That looks wonderful, I could do that three times a week.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> View attachment 22677
> 
> 
> All in the family get a hankering for this at least once a month. We're trying to expand our menus, but we still love the old standbys.
> 
> View attachment 22678


Oh Chance,
I've been wanting to make spaghetti and meatballs for a few weeks, and my daughter keeps saying no. Yesterday, I bought some frozen ones, so I can make it on a moment's notice.

I have been trying to stay away from grains, so that does pare down my dinner suggestions.
Often when asked, what do you want for dinner I hear... "Coconut Chicken sounds good!" 

Here it is with fried coconut pineapple.






Relatively quick and easy, but I too want to widen our dining horizons.

I'm afraid though it is going to be more take out Chinese, and take out Italian from a pizza restaurant, because starting February, I'll be working three days a week, and two days a week, I'll be driving the grandkids to and from sports training activities.


----------



## kerneldrop

Spaghetti is my meal of choice. I eat it 1x a week. 
I can't get over the difference it makes when you salt the pasta water then add some of the starchy water the sauce.... i heard " salt the pasta water like it's the Mediterranean Sea"


----------



## Poppy

@kerneldrop "salt the pasta water like it's the Mediterranean Sea" I am sure that I heard that on "The Kitchen"
so I googled it, and just about everyone says that, including Martha Stewart, who recommends a heaping tablespoon of salt to a gallon of water. That measurement works better for me because I never tasted the Mediterranean. 

So... What's in the pot Poppy?


----------



## kerneldrop

It takes a lot more salt than 1TB per gallon. 
You keep pouring and tasting until it's as salty as salt water. 
Most of the salt doesn't get into the noodles but what it does to the noodles is magical.


----------



## ledbetter

Another tip is to add salt to water after it heats up some otherwise you can damage some metals or pan surfaces.


----------



## Poppy

How about par cooking the noodles, and then finishing them off in chicken soup!

The above soup was made with:
The "Holy Trinity" carrots, celery, and onions. I add garlic.

Then of course the chicken cubed. Usually breast meat, but the thighs are more flavorful.
Sometimes cubed, other times shredded.

I added three cans of chicken stock, a heaping teaspoon of chicken bouillon, and a couple of cups of water.
Some basil, and parsley.

Served with ample amounts of grated parm, and romano cheeses. Salt and pepper to your hearts content, but the cheeses are pretty salty.

Made about a gallon of soup. I probably used about 1/3 lb of ditalini pasta. They blow up and eat up a lot of the juice, as a result they are flavorful.

We ate about a quart today, two quarts will go into the fridge which will be eaten over the next couple of days, and one quart frozen.


----------



## kerneldrop

Stainless Steel Chicken...onions are in the pan soaking up all the fond on the bottom of the pan.


----------



## raggie33

i just used my stand mixer to grind some pork .in the am i plan to make biscuits and gravy


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

kerneldrop said:


> Stainless Steel Chicken...onions are in the pan soaking up all the fond on the bottom of the pan.


Seared to perfection!


----------



## kerneldrop

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Seared to perfection!


It’s all the pan. I used a boxed kit stainless for years…splurged on a USA made stainless pan. Difference is night and day. I just can’t go back after using a quality pan. 

I like my cast iron too.


----------



## bykfixer

No stainless steel, nor chicken here




Just store bought Young's Alaskan pollock fillets. 





On thick sliced Wonder bread
Chased with Lays ripple chips with sour creme n onion dip, with a thin layer of that on the Wonder bread.
To drink was low calorie Ocean Spray cran-pomagranite with frozen pinapple juice ice cubes.


----------



## bykfixer

No stainless steel, nor chicken here
View attachment 22885

Just store bought Young's Alaskan pollock fillets. 

View attachment 22886

On thick sliced Wonder bread
Chased with Lays ripple chips with sour creme n onion dip, with a thin layer of that on the Wonder bread.
To drink was low calorie Ocean Spray cran-pomagranite with frozen pinapple juice ice cubes.


----------



## raggie33

bykfixer said:


> No stainless steel, nor chicken here
> View attachment 22885
> 
> Just store bought Young's Alaskan pollock fillets.
> 
> View attachment 22886
> 
> On thick sliced Wonder bread
> Chased with Lays ripple chips with sour creme n onion dip, with a thin layer of that on the Wonder bread.
> To drink was low calorie Ocean Spray cran-pomagranite with frozen pinapple juice ice cubes.


is this the fish captain ds uses? becuase that stuff is so darn yummy


----------



## Poppy

kerneldrop said:


> It’s all the pan. I used a boxed kit stainless for years…splurged on a USA made stainless pan. Difference is night and day. I just can’t go back after using a quality pan.
> 
> I like my cast iron too.


Nice job on those bits of chicken.
I have three heavy stainless pans. I love them!


----------



## bykfixer

Why I believe it is raggie. The Youngs batter is a sort of beer batter texture tho.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> No stainless steel, nor chicken here
> View attachment 22885
> 
> Just store bought Young's Alaskan pollock fillets.
> 
> View attachment 22886
> 
> On thick sliced Wonder bread
> Chased with Lays ripple chips with sour creme n onion dip, with a thin layer of that on the Wonder bread.
> To drink was low calorie Ocean Spray cran-pomagranite with frozen pinapple juice ice cubes.


I'm glad to see that you are getting involved with posting your fun and easy eating's.

I had something similar in the freezer for a few weeks, and finally got permission to cook it up. It was good!


----------



## bykfixer

I used to ruin perfectly good food by trying to make fancy stuff. These days it's usually pretty basic stuff.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> I used to ruin perfectly good food by trying to make fancy stuff. These days it's usually pretty basic stuff.


Here is today's breakfast/brunch:
Pretty basic from leftover mashed potatoes. 
Renamed Aunt Jemima's pancake mix, and egg and whatever.
















Overall it was good, and was satisfying, but still needed something to make it exceptional. Maybe applesauce, or strawberry jam? IDK, but something was missing.
Ahhh... Chance, what do you think? Maybe bacon?


----------



## raggie33

wow at this very moment im watcing a live stream of a woman makeing cheesecake from scracth with no mixer just her hands.! but it gets more crazy she is useing a woodstove! it has to be so hard to control the heat. she is in japan


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Here is today's breakfast/brunch:
> Pretty basic from leftover mashed potatoes.
> Renamed Aunt Jemima's pancake mix, and egg and whatever.
> 
> Overall it was good, and was satisfying, but still needed something to make it exceptional. Maybe applesauce, or strawberry jam? IDK, but something was missing.
> Ahhh... Chance, what do you think? Maybe bacon?


Bacon on the side, those [email protected]@K perfect as is.


----------



## bykfixer

Tonights dinner was hickory smoked pork belly, thinly sliced and cooked over a medium heat in a 16" vintage alluminum fry pan until darkened to the point of crispy. The slices were then carefully placed on rectangle sheets of highly absorbant paper in order to rest while large chicken eggs with a teaspoon of fresh ground black peppercorn and 3 oz of colby jack cheese were folded briskly then cooked over the same heat in the same pan until fluffy. Served on a 12" ceramic plate with chilled H2o from a local spring gentley poured over pre-frozen H2o shaped as quarter moon slices.

In other words I forgot to thaw anything for dinner so we whipped up some bacon and eggs real quick with ice water to drink. For dessert was cookies and creme pop tarts from the toaster.


----------



## Poppy

It's tough to beat fried breaded chicken, seasoned with Grill Mates "Roasted Garlic and Herbs." Pretty much the end of Garlic Mashed potatoes, and a frozen package of mixed veggies, in a cheese sauce.


----------



## raggie33

anyone a fan of carbon steel pans? there big in the uk i here but not so much in the usa.i prefere it to cast iron now


----------



## Poppy

Raggie,
Tonight as I was cooking/frying up some chicken, I smiled to myself because I am so happy with my heavy weight 3 or 5 layer stainless frying pans. They spread the heat evenly like cast iron, and are very easy to clean.

For years I used a OKC high carbon steel knife. I liked it very much, it held a decent edge fairly well, and was easy to resharpen. I had no problem washing it, and then coating it with oil before putting it away. My family did though, so I switched to a stainless chef's knife.

I've got something that works, I'm not looking to change.

If you get one, I'd be interested in your impression.


----------



## kerneldrop

raggie33 said:


> anyone a fan of carbon steel pans? there big in the uk i here but not so much in the usa.i prefere it to cast iron now



Check out these high-end cast iron pans…they take it to another cast iron level: 








Smithey Ironware Company | Premium Cast Iron Cookware


Smithey Ironware Co. designs and manufactures heirloom quality cast iron and carbon steel cookware in Charleston, SC. From skillets to Dutch ovens, roasters to our hand-forged wok, Smithey crafts tools for your kitchen that will last a lifetime.




smithey.com


----------



## kerneldrop

I used to restore cast iron pans. I have an older propane bottle not regulated with a burner that shoots a blue flame high in the air. I’d heat the pans until they were grey ash…rust would just burn off. Season them and they are as good as new. Intense heat doesn’t change their cooking properties. 

The older cast iron pans are as smooth as stainless steel. The ones today are very porous.


----------



## kerneldrop

I almost hate to admit it but I use my non-stick electric skillet the most. I eat a lot of food and it’s just hard to beat being able to cook a lot of food at one time. Easy to clean.


----------



## raggie33

my heat source is a indtion cook burner. the kid you need to use magentic pans . i think its even better then gas


----------



## Poppy

kerneldrop said:


> I used to restore cast iron pans. I have an older propane bottle not regulated with a burner that shoots a blue flame high in the air. I’d heat the pans until they were grey ash…rust would just burn off. Season them and they are as good as new. Intense heat doesn’t change their cooking properties.
> 
> *The older cast iron pans are as smooth as stainless steel.* The ones today are very porous.


That's my point. Stainless is smooth and easy to clean. Takes NO maintenance, and if it has layers, and is heavy, has the same or similar cooking properties to cast. What's not to like?


----------



## raggie33

im cheap but ill pay for quailty


----------



## kerneldrop

Aluminum is the workhorse in most commercial kitchens, yet most don’t cook on aluminum at home.


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> im cheap but ill pay for quailty


When discussing tools, my Dad always said: "buy the best quality you can afford" and, "take care of your tools, and they will take care of you."

My Dad was raised during the depression, and learned to be frugal.


----------



## ledbetter

If it ain’t fried, it ain’t food! Pork loin dredged in flour and smoked paprika.


----------



## bykfixer

I'm having healthy pork if there's such a thing. Well it starts out healthy anyway.

Baked at 325 degrees using Goya seasoning as a rub for 15 minutes on heavy duty foil with a curb all around to keep juices nearby. In 15 minutes, flip it over, cut an X to check done-ness and place a teaspoon of natures promise butter spread over the X. When finished the foil is brought together to cause the seasoned juice to pond and spoon that over the X while the meat rests.

Spray the foil with non stick spray, sprnkle some seasoning on the foil and squish the pork onto that. Rub seasoning into the meat on top massaging it in for about a minute or so. 





The one on the right is the way Mrs Fixer likes it. She likes a little pork with her seasoning. I like mine with just a hint of flavor added.

Sides include unsweetened applesauce and pre-packaged spuds. I with hold a quarter cup of water so make them a tad bit drier so that when Mrs Fixer adds her 2 tablespoons of natures promise it does not make them soupy.


----------



## ledbetter

I guess I’ve led a spoiled life or just too cheap. I’ve always peeled, boiled, and mashed my own spuds. Of course it helps if you’re fast with a knife!


----------



## kerneldrop

The Rada potato peeler is the best on earth. And Mercian made. $12









Vegetable Peeler


Silver Aluminum Handle (R132)Black Resin Handle (W232)1¾" blade 7¼" overall Perfect for right- or left-handed cooks, our Vegetable Peeler will remove the peeling from any fruit or vegetable you put in its way. Great for creating garnishes too. We’re so confident in our 100% Made in the USA...




www.radacutlery.com


----------



## ledbetter

kerneldrop said:


> Aluminum is the workhorse in most commercial kitchens, yet most don’t cook on aluminum at home.


The best of both worlds is the combo. I mostly cook on stainless lined aluminum pans. Heat super quick but tough liner makes them bombproof. Not as easy clean up as non stick but lasts forever. Of course, non stick is good for a lot of stuff too. My parents still have a stainless electric skillet. We used to take it on trips!


----------



## raggie33

any of you have a wok you prefere? id prefere it to be the plug in kind becuase they have round bottum


----------



## kerneldrop

raggie33 said:


> any of you have a wok you prefere? id prefere it to be the plug in kind becuase they have round bottum



I've never had a wok. I used to see videos of that guy cooking with a wok over an intense flame. always looked fun.


----------



## bykfixer

I've never tried a wok. 

I have a OXO good grips peeler but mostly use my pops old peeler knife from his Navy days.


----------



## Poppy

I use red potatoes, wash them and leave the skins ON. No peeling necessary! 

There is almost as much vitamin C in potato skins as there is in Oranges.


----------



## Poppy

Broke out the Big Boy today. 12 inches in diameter, and 2 1/2 inches deep.






Chicken Marsala, (Chicken, Onions, and Mushrooms) seasoned with garlic, and Grill Mates, Brown Sugar Bourbon, and of course Marsala wine. Mixed and simmered with potato gnocci. A delicious, non-grain meal.


----------



## raggie33

cooking pork here may be my last meet to this infaltion gets under control i keep trying to go vegan well the ones who drinks dairy and eat dairy and eggs


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> cooking pork here may be my last meet to this infaltion gets under control i keep trying to go vegan well the ones who drinks dairy and eat dairy and eggs


@raggie,
I think that is called lacto-ovo vegetarian. 

Certainly beans and rice are relatively inexpensive forms of protein. Often stores will have "Loss leaders" where they sell products at wholesale, or even less, so that they can advertise a particularly low price to entice buyers to come into the store. Once there, they'll buy other items at full price.

I say this to suggest that you watch the advertisement flyers that they may send around. OR download the grocery store app, and check for coupons, or "digital" coupons. They can help you save significantly.

You have to watch the cost of vegetables. I don't think that they are necessarily less expensive than meats on sale. I am pretty sure that I have seen eggplant for $2.49 / lb. And meat loaf mix for $3.99 / lb. I imagine that you would get far more calories, and protein from the meatloaf, per lb.

Years ago when I was a vegetarian, the experts at the time felt that one should have 6 oz of red meat a week.


----------



## raggie33

o i live for sales i do the publix bogo deals never had egg plaant before well not that i recall.


----------



## kerneldrop

I put this together for my wife. 
The bun is keto from a local place. 
I prepared the folded eggs. 
There's many ways and techniques to cook an egg.


----------



## ledbetter

Buttermilk blueberry pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Poppy

Three or four layers of eggplant, and one layer of breaded fried onion rings.
LOL... it's great being stuck inside because of a snow storm!


----------



## kerneldrop




----------



## hsa

Ok, now that's real food.


----------



## raggie33

never had crawfish


----------



## Poppy

ledbetter said:


> The best of both worlds is the combo. I mostly cook on stainless lined aluminum pans. Heat super quick but tough liner makes them bombproof. Not as easy clean up as non stick but lasts forever. Of course, non stick is good for a lot of stuff too. My parents still have a stainless electric skillet. We used to take it on trips!


Your mention of electric skillet, made me think of a GE electric grill that we had years before there was such a thing as a George Foreman grill.
I should break that out and use it more often again. Since it cooks on both sides, at the same time, it will do boneless chicken breasts in about 7 minutes. The grill surface snaps out for easy cleanup.


----------



## kerneldrop

@Poppy - remember the sandwhich makers that was just a cut out for the bread?


----------



## kerneldrop

raggie33 said:


> never had crawfish



We eat them twice a year or so. my wife and kids love them. I end up peeling for my kids and giving my wife the bigger ones. I usually heat up chicken and rice/tators afterwards.


----------



## kerneldrop

Breakfast: 50g old fashioned oats. water. 4 eggs. 
Follow me for more recipes


----------



## Poppy

kerneldrop said:


> @Poppy - remember the sandwhich makers that was just a cut out for the bread?


sorry, no, I don't know what you are talking about. Pictures please!


----------



## kerneldrop

Here is the one kitchen tool that is a must have if you cook a ground meat:



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TTZGVSC/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Our oldest son and I heated up the Grill Grates tonight -


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Our oldest son and I heated up the Grill Grates tonight -
> 
> View attachment 23133


I love it!!!

A couple of days ago, I planned to make a chicken and potato tots casserole, I didn't find them in the freezer section. Supply chain issue? IDK, so I went with gnocci.

Last night I was at home alone, so I took the opportunity to make BLT with Mayo sandwiches. My daughter hates the smell of bacon, it makes her nauseous. I had no L


----------



## bykfixer

Speaking of bad smells, years ago a friend suggested I try kipper snacks with eggs. Man they were some kinda good but my gosh it stunk up the place. For days……

Thinking back I kinda wonder if that wasn't one of the things to led me to being "the ex husband"…


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> I love it!!!
> 
> A couple of days ago, I planned to make a chicken and potato tots casserole, I didn't find them in the freezer section. Supply chain issue? IDK, so I went with gnocci.
> 
> Last night I was at home alone, so I took the opportunity to make BLT with Mayo sandwiches. My daughter hates the smell of bacon, it makes her nauseous. I had no L


[email protected]@Ks totally grubbin! Me likey.


----------



## Mister Ed

I think I'll share some of my food experiences lately. I've been feeling soups, as they are great for the cold weather, and one pot. 
I love my cast iron dutch oven. 

I made chicken & dumplings. I love using rotisserie chicken I can get from Sam's Club or Publix. I will debone the entire thing, freeze some and use it for things like this. Bag of frozen peas, or those baby carrots that people forget about during the week are welcome additions. 

Also love the gnocchi they serve at Olive Garden, but appreciate the green spinach that is added to it.
Both use chicken stock as bases, you can add milk/half and half/cream in your fridge or a can of some creamed anything (celery, mushroom or chicken). I did frozen biscuits for the dumplings part thawed out some. Sticks to your ribs kind of food, that can simmer for quite a while and just gets better as it does!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Must make both ASAP!


----------



## Mister Ed

I'm making braised Korean beef ribs tonight in the same pot. They are currently braising away. Love 1 pot meals! I love smelling it from up in my office as the kitchen is right beside it. Will take a few pics next time I check on them.


----------



## ledbetter

Stir fry is happening a lot lately even though you’re hungry again in a couple of hours. Pork chow mein. Meat is marinated but also use ham or chicken or steak. Almost any veggie works but lately using pre shredded cole slaw or broccoli slaw which cooks up fast. Top with green onions, ginger, soy sauce, and my favorite, toasted sesame oil. And I even sort of like brown rice with it.


----------



## Poppy

Love, creamed of anything soup! 

Yesterday, I had a can of cream of mushroom soup left over, that I didn't use in the chicken marsala, so I threw it into some small shells pasta, with some half and half, creamed cheese, shredded cheddar, and velveta cheese, and 3/4 teaspoon of liquid smoke. I was going to throw some seasoned bread crumbs on top and bake it to get some crunch, but decided to forgo the crunch, for instant gratification. 😇


----------



## Poppy

@ledbetter, I just returned from costco. They added some seasonings that I hadn't seen there before. I thought that toasted sesame seeds would be a nice addition to some dishes, I just don't know which ones. Any suggestions?


----------



## ledbetter

sesame seeds on top would definitely be a great addition. The toasted oil is highly concentrated so you just need a little for a lot of flavor. Same with the fresh ginger(small cheap piece from Walmart lasts weeks or months in the fridge), a little bit goes a long way. The ground ginger is usually used for baking like ginger snaps or gingerbread. Trying to eat more veggies and still have some flavor. And then I don’t feel bad having couch food!


----------



## bykfixer

People from all over VA lucky enough to have a Ukrops grocery near will likely tell you how awesome their pre-made food was. Pies, cakes, salads, pasta dishes, and meats. I think they may used defunct restaraunt chain Holly Farms recipe for fried chicken. Oh my. The Ukrop family closed their grocery stores but kept long time cooks around who still makes a bunch of those foods Ukrops was famous for.





Today for lunch was 2 Ukrops grilled chicken breasts, and some Rold Gold pretzel sticks with a watermelon Body Armor lite to wash them down.
Very tastey and fairly healthy lunch today.


----------



## Poppy

I always enjoy food made with ginger. Usually an oriental meal. But I never cooked with it. The only thing is ginger tea, with a little honey. Yes @ledbetter a little goes a long way and it lasts a long time. I want to stay away from grains, and should do more vegetables. I need to make them exciting though.

Mr Fixer,
That looks like a healthy meal. 
Prior to covid, I used to work. I'd usually bring lunch, but sometimes go to a diner a few doors away. It was not uncommon for me to go to a nearby supermarket and get a rotisserie chicken, and some potato salad. Eat half for lunch, and half for dinner.


----------



## kerneldrop

Poppy said:


> and get a rotisserie chicken, and some potato salad. Eat half for lunch, and half for dinner.



When I had more time....now I'm lazy.
My wife always gets the Chicken Oysters.
I used to break down a lot of chickens. 
Now I go to Sam's and get their $5 chickens cooked.


----------



## bykfixer

In my line of work there was a time where what you brought was all you had. I still think like that mostly. When my pop was still with us I'd cook him either a steak or a hot dog on a charcoal grill every Sunday depending on which he chose. With that I'd also cook a variety of meats to have as lunch all week. Did that for about 5 years.

When he passed away I soon realized I had grown weery of eating grilled food nearly every day for lunch. As yummy as it is I just did not want it anymore. Being work has me near options galore I still eat from a cooler nearly every day. Some days it's as simple a bread and butter sandwich. Some days not.


----------



## bykfixer

Got a little fancy with this evenings dinner.
Baked drum sticks and baby lima beans.

I took frozen drum sticks from the freezer, removed the over wrap, sprinkled Goya and black pepper seaoning salt on them, poured water over them enough to fill up the tray they came in half full. That made the powder into a merinade. Stick the tray in a ziplok, set in fridge over night to thaw……

Next day sprinkle black pepper seasoning salt over the thawed drumsticks. Bake on a baking sheet at 375f, for 30 minutes and flip them. Before setting them back on the baking sheet place a small pat of butter or buttery spread where you want the chicken to sit, let soften and place the drum sticks on the pats. Cook another 20 minutes and turn off oven. Let set in oven a few minutes.









While the chicken was cooking I simmered frozen lima beans in an alluminum pan for 45 minutes. I held back on the reccomended water. Instead I stuck a half stick of butter in the pan, then the beans, then a 1/4 cup (vs 1/2 cup) of water. Add a table spoon of bacon bits and fresh black peppercorn to taste.





Serve with your favorite beverage. Mrs Fixer chose ice tea. I chose spring water.




That's about as fancy a meal as I know how to cook.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> That's about as fancy a meal as I know how to cook.


 
[email protected]@Ks delicious.


----------



## Poppy

Very nice Mr. Fixer 

I don't know why I don't make lima beans more often. I love them!
Same thing with Brussel sprouts. At least now, I make them more than just during the big eating holidays.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Very nice Mr. Fixer
> 
> I don't know why I don't make lima beans more often. I love them!
> Same thing with Brussel sprouts. At least now, I make them more than just during the big eating holidays.



A few years back the MIL served brussel sprouts for Thanksgiving. [email protected]@King at them I thought - Now that I'm an adult, perhaps I'll love them. So, I took one and popped it in my mouth. I was wrong! NEVER AGAIN SHALL SUCH OFFEND MY PALATE!!!


----------



## bykfixer

I had steamed brussel sprouts last night Poppy. Eat 'em plain. I eat about a dozen at a time. The baby sized ones about the size of your thumb taste sweet to me. Used to hate 'em CG, but one day that changed. 

I'm trying to eat more food with less calories if that makes sense. But since I've been good lately, this evening we had chocolate pop tart ala-mode. Cook one in the toaster, press it into a cereal bowl and cover with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Poppy

How well do you think they would go with, garlic, onions, and bacon, maybe with a splash of balsamic vinegar.


----------



## bykfixer

What? Pop tarts ala-mode?


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> What? Pop tarts ala-mode?


No silly, brussel sprouts.


----------



## bykfixer

Oh, I dunno. I just put around a dozen in a steamer and steam until soft and eat 'em right out the steamer tray. Nothing added.
Now broccoli I steam with a 50/50 soy sauce/water mix with some black pepper.
I've just always preferred plain food. 

One year I dated a super-hot blond gal who knew how to whip up super delicious foods. When we parted all the fellows were like "man you must miss all that good lovin'". I said "pfft, she's a hottie, won't no good lovin' but she sure could cook".


----------



## kerneldrop

I cook a lot of brussels....but to make them edible I roast them, then glaze them in a balsamic reduction, and in the end I toss them in lemon juice and zest.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My favorite YouTube cook - 

 

His food is always pretty-much easy to prepare, and wonderful to eat!


----------



## kerneldrop

Keto Everything Bagels for my wife. Most of the recipes call for cream cheese...I omit the cream cheese and add a roux made with milk and almond flour. Or you can use an unflavored pudding made with just egg yolks and milk. The cream cheese is just for texture and it can easily be replicated and healthier.


----------



## Poppy

@kernaldrop they look great!
The last time I was in Chef depot with my son I was tempted to pick up a container of "Bagel Everything" spice, but didn't. I like to use cream cheese, so I am lucky that I am not on a vegan, nor keto diet.


----------



## kerneldrop

Poppy said:


> @kernaldrop they look great!
> The last time I was in Chef depot with my son I was tempted to pick up a container of "Bagel Everything" spice, but didn't. I like to use cream cheese, so I am lucky that I am not on a vegan, nor keto diet.



Cream cheese is OK for Keto...I just substituted it.
Everything spice can go on everything. We mix ours in big batches.


----------



## Poppy

Today, I made chicken two ways.
1. My daughter's favorite. Honey, coconut (I marinated in lime juice this time) chicken fried in coconut oil.
2. Grill Master's Mojito Lime chicken.

Each with candied pineapple coconut, fried in coconut oil, and reduced in pineapple juice.

If I clog my arteries, I'll smell good. haha 

No pictures. I had to upgrade to a phone that will handle 5G, and my daughter convinced me to switch from android to iPhone. I took a picture but don't yet know how to post it.


----------



## Poppy




----------



## kerneldrop

Nice! I hope you scrape all that goodness off the bottom of the pan

Here is all I have today...no, it's not good. But it'll eat. 
With 4 chicken breast thinly strip cut they basically boil themselves. lol 
Thin strips b\c its easier to eat. After a while chunks of chicken are hard to eat.


----------



## Poppy

Nice!

Yes, the toasted coconut was placed with the chicken in the serving dish. Then, more coconut was added with coconut oil and the pineapple, and juice. I let them all simmer down until most of the juice evaporated.

I can't argue with my daughter that it is a delicious way to cook chicken.

Regarding toughness, I almost always slice the breast in half, like fileting a fish, and then beat it with a tenderizing hammer to make it uniformly of the same thickness, that also tenderizes it. 

I use a digital thermometer to insure doneness, and try to NOT over-cook it. Overdone chicken is tough.

I do have to say that I love my heavy stainless pots. If I clean them while they are still warm, they are really easy to clean. I try to clean up as I go, and have a small mess at the end of the project.


----------



## Poppy

This morning I had chicken with a runny yoke, bacon, cheese, and a hash brown patty.


----------



## raggie33

My eggs was floaters so they went to trash can


----------



## kerneldrop

Poppy said:


> This morning I had chicken with a runny yoke, bacon, cheese, and a hash brown patty.



That egg was cooked at the perfect temp.


----------



## desert.snake

Lately I've been addicted to sauerkraut. Today I decided to make something like a sandwich - I took bread for pita bread, put sauerkraut in it and took pieces of pork, which I fried and then cut into strips. My friend says I can do the same with kimchi.


----------



## raggie33

Not sure if i had it before.


----------



## Poppy

desert.snake said:


> Lately I've been addicted to sauerkraut. Today I decided to make something like a sandwich - I took bread for pita bread, put sauerkraut in it and took pieces of pork, which I fried and then cut into strips. My friend says I can do the same with kimchi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 23653


Bobby Flay likes to pickle stuff with Red Wine Vinegar, and Grenadine syrup.
I've been meaning to try it just haven't yet.

I bought the grenadine to add it to some chocolate stout beer.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> This morning I had chicken with a runny yoke, bacon, cheese, and a hash brown patty.
> 
> View attachment 23622


I put on 2 pounds just reading that.


----------



## knucklegary

Thanks to Desert.snake now got a inkling for some home made stuffed cabbage with sour kraut


----------



## raggie33

I was thinking cole saw i love it at popeyes


----------



## kerneldrop

Cupcakes...the baby looks evil


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The two fruit of my better 3/4s womb prepared some Chicken Mac & Cheese tonight. Man o man, do I enjoy their Chicken Mac & Cheese! 





Why yes, that is an orange Preon P2 in the background.


----------



## Poppy

Chance, That looks great! And what a great idea!

I want to thin out our pantry a little so that I can refresh it. I have at least a half a dozen cans of chicken in a can, and a dozen or more of tuna.

LOL... I saw that preon in the back ground and was going to comment on it, but you beat me to it. 

I am truly happy for you that you got it. It couldn't have gone to a better home. 👍


----------



## raggie33

I got some boxed scaloped potatoes i love mixing in ham. Someday ill learn to make them homemade


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Chance, That looks great! And what a great idea!
> 
> I want to thin out our pantry a little so that I can refresh it. I have at least a half a dozen cans of chicken in a can, and a dozen or more of tuna.
> 
> LOL... I saw that preon in the back ground and was going to comment on it, but you beat me to it.
> 
> I am truly happy for you that you got it. It couldn't have gone to a better home. 👍



Thank you, Poppy. The gifting of the Preon still seems surreal, as in dreamlike, to me.

We have always used canned chicken from a can to prepare the dish.  Last night the younger fruit from the womb decided to add the water from the cans to the rest of the dish as opposed to draining it. The result was moist satisfying.


----------



## bykfixer

I attended a class for my work today at a posh country club that felt like I was at Downton Abby. They served breakfast pastries, gourmet coffee, spring water in crystal pitchers etc. There was some kinda light and crispy brown sugar cinamon number that made my taste buds really happy.

So you have this room full of yahoo construction guys in Carhartt gear and in walks these waiter dudes in tuxedo's who stand to your right refilling your glass or offering you some cantelope…… "why thank you Alfred"……

And for lunch was the best club sandwich I've had in years, if not ever. It was a Dagwood style like 8" tall. I just ate mine in layers. With potato wedges cooked like french fries that were cooked just right. 

After lunch there was black pekoe tea that tasted fresh ground and some kinda yummy thing that was part peanut butter pie, part chocolate chip cookie. I drank the tea without sweetener because it was so freakin' tastey without any.

By 3pm my head was bobbing trying not to fall asleep as the instructor continued to go over rules, regulations and specifications. Tomorrow I'll try to snap some pictures.


----------



## raggie33

Got my new microwave convection oven combo. Love it so far . But ill have a lot to learn when useing both featurees at once.


----------



## Poppy

Good luck with that raggie.
We had one, and used the convection oven only a few times in conjunction with the microwave. Too many setting to remember how to use the darn thing, so we just used it as a microwave to reheat things.

The toaster oven got used quit a bit though.


----------



## raggie33

Got it a few hours ago only issue i had was i didnt know it hsd to preheat before you can enter cooking time


----------



## kerneldrop

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The two fruit of my better 3/4s womb prepared some Chicken Mac & Cheese tonight. Man o man, do I enjoy their Chicken Mac & Cheese!



I was raised on Kraft macaroni. Oddly enough I've never made Mac & Cheese. I used to roll out noodles every week for various dishes...but for whatever reason never tried making macaroni. 

One of my comfort foods from my childhood is a "goulash" of macaroni, ranch style beans, and ground beef.


----------



## Poppy

A different twist on "Ham and Eggs"
Peperoni, four cheese Mexican, and eggs.


----------



## bykfixer

This was my lunch at the class today.
The pulled pork barbecue sandwich had a hint of Texas Pete, a hint of tomato paste, a hint of brown sugar, a wee bit of what tasted like cayan pepper and a whole lot of yummy. Potato's were perfect again.
The cole slaw packed a punch with a zesty black pepper. I didn't finish that.

But……




What the heck is that left knife for?


----------



## kerneldrop

bykfixer said:


> What the heck is left left knife for?



Shank


----------



## knucklegary

Serrated circumcision


----------



## Poppy

Gee, Mr. Fixer, it looks to me like the meat to bun ratio is off a bit.

IDK, it seems that the bar food burger places are going that route. Too much bun. Of course that makes the burger look (or actually BE) gigantic, where one needs to smash it down so that one can open his mouth wide enough to be able to bite into it. Some/most places place the cole slaw on top of the burger. Sometimes two different slaws. Again... that makes it impressively large. I like that they placed it beside the burger and you can choose to use it as garnish or not.

That pulled pork sounds like it was delicious.


----------



## raggie33

Wow some of you have mad food skills i! A ghetto chef


----------



## kerneldrop

Now it's kinda sad that a lot of people here don't get to experience Tex-Mex, the best food on the planet.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

kerneldrop said:


> Now it's kinda sad that a lot of people here don't get to experience Tex-Mex, the best food on the planet.


 
That's a bold statement. 
- Vincent Vega


----------



## knucklegary

We got a Tex-Mex right down the street. Okay fud when too lazy to cook or when entertaining company.. but nothing to right home about


----------



## desert.snake

Braised cabbage, sauerkraut, and chopped - this is a cutlet that I have not eaten since last week, chopped and fried just in case so as not to get poisoned if she suddenly began to deteriorate inside


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

desert.snake said:


> Braised cabbage, sauerkraut, and chopped - this is a cutlet that I have not eaten since last week, chopped and fried just in case so as not to get poisoned if she suddenly began to deteriorate inside


 
[email protected]@Ks grubbin. Wish I had it plated before me right now.


----------



## Poppy

Looks good!

Yes, it is a good idea to reheat food to 165F to kill off bacteria that may have grown since it's last heating. I often wondered if the little buggers might create toxins, that don't get destroyed in reheating. So I generally don't let food go more than a week. Usually on the sixth day it meets Mr. Trash.


----------



## kerneldrop

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That's a bold statement.
> - Vincent Vega



It is a rather bold statement. I got to thinking....in my area it's the one food type that a lot of people eat multiple times a week. 
I can only have so much Cajun, Italian and Indian food before I'm done....but I can eat Tex-Mex every day. 
99% of my diet is chicken, starches, and veggies...so I can eat the same food every day and be content. 
But Tex-Mex is serious stuff here.


----------



## ledbetter

Nothing like fresh squeezed. Save some for margaritas later!


----------



## ledbetter

Football and spicy chicken wings.


----------



## kerneldrop

ledbetter said:


> Football and spicy chicken wings.



That’s what I’m talking about


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ledbetter said:


> Nothing like fresh squeezed. Save some for margaritas later!



Thea's a cool [email protected]@King machine. How does it function?


----------



## ledbetter

Leverage! Swing arm and cast iron and a suction cup to keep it planted. Odd gift I thought I’d never use but I was wrong. And margaritas are rationalized with a minor work out! Best for citrus but also great for pomegranates but that gets kind of pricey (and messy)unless you have a tree. Still, a pretty cool kitchen gadget.


----------



## Poppy

@ledbetter that is one professional grade looking machine!

Yesterday I had a hankering for Cheese Blintzes, at the IHOP.
I called a friend, and off we went.
Unfortunately they are no longer on the menu, but a close second is...
Crepes, with strawberries, and vanilla cream sauce.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We've been trying to add new dishes to our weekly menu, but the family never tires of an American classic.


----------



## kerneldrop

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> We've been trying to add new dishes to our weekly menu, but the family never tires of an American classic.



Now that's patriotism


----------



## desert.snake

Oh, about classic food, someone ate pemmican or surstromming?


----------



## kerneldrop

desert.snake said:


> ...omeone ate pemmican...



I make jerky weekly...that way I can control the salt. I actually don't use salt or any preservative. It stays good for a week, maybe longer. It's just gone by probably 5 days and I remake it.


----------



## desert.snake

Cool!  I found a list of recipes, I want to try one of them, do you make any of them?

1. Raw lard and meat in a ratio of 1: 2, the lard is cut into small cubes and heated in a pan. Liquid fats and cracklings merge into a saucepan, and small cubes (not larger than a fingernail) of meat crumble there. The meat is boiled in water without adding water for 6 hours (at least) on a very slow fire. In most cases, any moisture from the meat is evaporated and replaced with fat. Just in case, you can still play it safe and add a lot of salt to the finished pemmican. At the end red pepper.

2. Fresh meat is taken (tenderloin without fat, veins and films), rotated through a meat grinder, dried in a dense mass on a baking sheet, pounded in a thin crumb (for example, in a coffee grinder). It is the first of the main components of pemmican. The second component is dried fruits pounded to a homogeneous state (raisins, dried apricots, prunes, etc., you can combine whatever you like). The third component is lard (not interior fat, but subcutaneous fat). Meat powder, pureed dried fruit and melted fat, proportions 4:2:1. Specially and salt is added to taste, but the resulting mixture should turn out to be solid salty and spicy. The last step is pressing. The finished mass is laid out on a pan or baking sheet 1.5-2 cm thick, covered with a flat shell and placed under heavy days at a temperature of about 60 C. During this time, excess fat is squeezed out along the edges of the lid, and the product itself acquires the consistency of "rhinoceros skin". The lid is removed, the finished product is cut into cubes, the cubes are packed in foil. This product is intended to be chewed on the go, but can also be used as a soup base.

3. Raw lard and lean meat in a ratio of 1:2 (for 4 kg of pemican - 6 kg of meat (veal) and 3 kg of unsalted pork fat).

Lard is cut into small cubes and heated in a pan. The result is cracklings floating in liquid fat. Liquid fat and cracklings merge into a saucepan, meat is crumbled into cubes no more than 1x1.5x1.5 cm. The meat is cooked in lard without adding water for 6 hours (not less) over very low heat. At this point, the brew will acquire an amber transparency, and the meat becomes like croutons. As a result, all the moisture from the meat is evaporated and replaced by fat. Just in case, you can still play it safe and add a lot of salt to the finished pemmican. Red pepper is added at the end.

The finished product is bottled. Plastic bottle cap. 0.5 l. enough for 10 people. for once. It is convenient - no need to divide, and airtight, which is important for a fatty product. Packing is inconvenient, but worth it. As a funnel - the neck of another bottle, pieces of meat are pushed through with a knife. It is necessary that all air bubbles come out as much as possible, and add fat just under the cork, "with a slide". From such a bottle, the pemican is not removed except by cutting the bottle. With a smaller number of groups, you can use bottles of 0.3 liters, with a larger one - 0.6 liters. Accordingly, when cooking, you must remember that the pemikan is too salty, and do not salt the porridge (or salt a little).

4. Finely chop the raw meat into pieces of 5-10 mm. It is better to cut the meat slightly frozen. Put the meat in a pan of a suitable size.

Prepare rendered lard. To melt the fat easier and more completely, you need to scroll it in a meat grinder, melt it in a pan and drain it through a strainer into a separate pan.

The ratio of meat and melted fat is 3:1 by weight. Salt is added about two teaspoons per 1 kg.

Pour the meat with most of the fat. Reserve fat for final sealing at the rate of approximately 1 tablespoon (20 g) of fat per package (more for wide bags). On cold meat, the fat will immediately solidify, so at first the fire should be weak, and you must constantly turn the mass over until the fat is completely melted.

Boil on low heat for 5-6 hours. Choose a mode when boiling is on, but not very intense. Stir from time to time and make sure that the pieces do not stick together, do not stick to the bottom and do not protrude. The broth will be cloudy at first (a mixture of water and fat), then it will become clearer and darker. Boiling first with rather large rare bubbles, then small and frequent, at the end the surface is covered with fine foam. From the meat will remain 3500-2000 \u003d 1500 g or 1/4 of the original weight.

The resulting product is placed in a suitable container (milk / yogurt bags, aluminum foil cups). It is convenient to make cups from household aluminum foil. Spread the meat with a spoon, slightly crushing. When it cools, there will probably be uncovered pieces of meat on top. Melt the "packing" fat and pour. After hardening of this top layer, close with a suitable lid - another tetra-pack or foil.

To make one serving (the equivalent of one 325 g can of stew for four people a day) homemade requires approximately 77 g of meat and 26 g of fat.

To pack 180 g of a briquette (in terms of protein, this is the equivalent of 325 g of a can of stew), you need a piece of foil about 15x40 cm, its weight is about 5 g.

5. Pemmican consists of three components - meat, fat and berries. Fry the meat, dry it and then grind it in a meat grinder with lard or other fat, turning it into briquettes.

6. Pork lard is melted into fat. The beef is cut into pieces 3x3 cm, the beef is laid out on a baking sheet and poured with fat. Put in the oven until it boils. As soon as it boils, the fire is reduced to a minimum. The meat is dried in the oven for 6-7 hours, in the process of such drying, the water is replaced by fat.

Meat soaked in fat is salted, twisted through a meat grinder with the addition of dry blackcurrant berries and honey, black and red pepper are added. Instead of currants, you can use any berry - preferably sour and always dry.

Packed in pieces the size of a matchbox, for example, in small plastic bags with a sealed clasp. One such bag is thrown into a mug of hot water and after a 3-4 minute wait, it is used as a full meal.

7. The meat of beef and fatty pork in a ratio of 10: 1, is passed through a large meat grinder, almost like a beef stroganoff, lightly salted, mixed thoroughly, laid out in a thin layer (1 cm) on a baking sheet and placed in a non-hot oven with the door ajar, stirring occasionally mass so that it does not dry out and does not burn on the baking sheet, and so for several hours, until the pemmican becomes like hard rubber or dry, it is easy to break and crumble. It is important not to bake, but to dry. In practice, it is partially and baked to a semi-finished product. The cooled mass is placed in a canvas bag (breathable) and is protected from moisture during the campaign, it cannot be stored in sealed packaging, the pemmican "suffocates" and acquires the smell of decay. It is very hygroscopic, so in field conditions it should be near a fire or in a dry place.

It is used very simply: a handful in soup, porridge is poured and cooked together with related products, it remains harsh, swells. Pork fat and salt are preservatives of the product, and also improve its taste and calorie content.


----------



## kerneldrop

@desert.snake - that's too intense for me to do, but I like it. My jerky is just seasoned with black pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, red pepper flakes, chili powder, smoked paprika, cumin, fresh cilantro leaves, Adobo sauce, lime juice. It's either a mix of 97/3 beef + 99/1 turkey, or deer meat. It definitely isn't the best as it lacks salt...but it'll eat.


----------



## ledbetter

kerneldrop said:


> Now that's patriotism


What is patriotism but the love of food one ate as a child or something like that.


----------



## Mister Ed

I've been meal prepping to be more conscious around food costs (food waste, and going out to eat) along with somewhat health focus. 
So I opened I made some chipotle bowls for the week, steak and chicken. I used NY Strip instead of sirloin that chipotle uses, but marinated both in chipotles soaked in adoba sauce overnight. Lime cilantro rice, and black beans side. 
I topped the chicken bowls with fresh mango salsa...oh my the sweet and spicy combo is a real winner.


----------



## Poppy

@Mister Ed, That looks great! And an excellent idea to cook with variety at once so that you are not tired of eating the same thing each day and night until it is gone or hits the trash.

Unfortunately for me, it is usually the latter, and it hurts to throw good food out.


----------



## raggie33

Ingles had chicken breast for 170 a pound grrr I recall paying 80 cents .I pray this inflation stops . us poor people are not doing to good right now


----------



## raggie33

Btw I'm still shocked how big the breast are for real only chickens I've seen was in trucks going fast so don't see them to good . but I imagine by he size of these breast the chickens have to be 20 pounds


----------



## Poppy

Chicken soup today:
6 cups of water
2 tablespoons of "Better than bouillon" chicken flavor ( it was pretty bland, so I added a little salt and pepper.
A hand made package of soup greens including:
an onion
a turnip
a parsnip
a carrot
a stalk of celery
a portion of a leek
a little curly parsley
a little fresh dill

After this boiled up a bit, it still needed a little something... I added a tablespoon of brown sugar. That was a nice addition!

1 pound boneless chicken thighs, with most of the fat removed, cut up, and beat up with a hammer. 

I let it boil up. I looked for croutons, but none were to be found, so I sprinkled on a little seasoned bread crumbs. Certainly all topped off with a little Parmesan cheese. Everything goes better with Parmesan.


----------



## desert.snake

Yesterday I decided to still try to fry sauerkraut - took a frying pan, poured some oil, heated it up, and threw sauerkraut into it. There were a lot of sizzling bits of liquid that tried to pop out of the pan. The main thing is not to fry for a long time, 3-5 minutes are enough for the sauerkraut to start blushing, but not to turn into stewed cabbage. The photo shows that it is slightly different in color from fresh sauerkraut in a jar at the back. The taste is very good and it still crunches a little. Now I understand why the Germans love fried sauerkraut with sausages and cracklings so much, it's just yummy!


----------



## Poppy

Hmmm, chicken made two ways. A number of years ago there was a big scare about salmonella, and I think they even outlawed runny eggs. They repealed that law, when they realized they were wrong, but ever since then, I've been a little queasy about runny egg yoke. 

I find it interesting that you like sauerkraut so much, do you pickle it yourself? Or buy it commercially made?


----------



## kerneldrop

I eat my eggs runny. Most of the time they are only 1/2 way cooked. 

Scrambled eggs I cook low and whisk the entire time. You get a creamy texture that either you love or hate. 

4 egg omelet—I prefer the fine textured “French” style where the inside is undercooked.


----------



## Poppy

When I scramble eggs, I might add a little milk, almost always some cheese, and they are best with lots of butter.

When I make an omelet, I always add milk, and whisk them up in a bowl first.


----------



## kerneldrop

Poppy said:


> When I scramble eggs, I might add a little milk, almost always some cheese, and they are best with lots of butter.
> 
> When I make an omelet, I always add milk, and whisk them up in a bowl first.



You might not like these...lol
The whites are fully cooked. bottom of yolk is sitting on the whites.


----------



## bykfixer

Sunny side up is not for everybody, but with an english muffin or toast to lap up the yolk……
Works for me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Love me some egg on toast. Yolks be runny.


----------



## kerneldrop

I usually eat the yolk whole with a spoon. 
Then roll up the whites and eat it like a burrito in about 10 seconds. I’m a caveman


----------



## kerneldrop

Or do you fancy a tex-mex breakfast


----------



## bykfixer

Each week I hard boil 6 eggs, peel and place in a ziploc with a couple of turkey or chicken sausage links. Most days I save the yolk to toss in the woods or a place I know animals inhabit in order to ensure some random carnivore gets a tastey morsel for breakfast.


----------



## Poppy

If you like eggs with toast you might try this:
Use a glass to cut a circle into a slice of bread.
Remove the circle of bread, so that you have a donut hole in your bread.
Place an egg into the hole and fry it up.
Sunny side up, or flip it. I flip it to toast both sides of the bread.
Then use the cut out portion of the bread for dipping into the yoke.


----------



## knucklegary

Poppy, We call that a birds nest, yummy!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You guys are giving me cause to feel like an underachiever. This morning's breakfast fare.


----------



## raggie33

Ill post this again Newman's owns pasta sauce is mind blowing good.. Trust me when on sale buy it


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

kerneldrop said:


> Or do you fancy a tex-mex breakfast


One of my favorite breakfast meals is leftover Mexican food along with some scrambled eggs. Hog Heaven!


----------



## Poppy

Chicken cordon bleu for dinner:

a couple of boneless chicken breasts butterflied and beaten with a hammer to make them consistently thin. 
deli ham and swiss cheese.
All laid together, and rolled up.
Then placed in an oiled pan and put in the oven at 400 for about 35 minutes.

also broccoli and cauliflower 
flour, and a teaspoon of each:
garlic, salt, pepper, and ginger, all whisked together, and then some milk added to make a loose paste.
add the broccoli and cauliflower, mix up good and then add toasted sesame seeds, and say the magic words.

Fried up in some olive oil... good


----------



## knucklegary

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You guys are giving me cause to feel like an underachiever. This morning's breakfast fare.
> 
> View attachment 24173


I read that blueberries are brain food.. 

... Now what was I talking about


----------



## ledbetter

Grandpa’s favorite snack/dessert - rice pudding.


----------



## Poppy

ledbetter said:


> Grandpa’s favorite snack/dessert - rice pudding.
> View attachment 24242


@ledbetter, That looks SOOOOO good!

Years ago, my best friend and I would stop at a diner each night and have some rice pudding or cheese cake with coffee. I can't afford all of those calories anymore, but I had to go to my pantry to see if I had any raisins.

Yahoo!!!
Looks like I have all the fixins 






I think that Poppy will be snackin on some rice pudding later today.


----------



## Poppy

Of course, I'm not one to use a recipe as written, I had to add cinnamon, and nutmeg.









Creamy Rice Pudding


With golden raisins and a pinch of nutmeg or cinnamon, this creamy, classic rice pudding makes a quick and easy dessert that everyone will love.




www.allrecipes.com





EDIT:
oh boy, that's funny. The title includes a "pinch of cinnamon, or Nutmeg" but it is not in the ingredient list.
End Edit


----------



## desert.snake

Poppy said:


> Hmmm, chicken made two ways. A number of years ago there was a big scare about salmonella, and I think they even outlawed runny eggs. They repealed that law, when they realized they were wrong, but ever since then, I've been a little queasy about runny egg yoke.
> 
> I find it interesting that you like sauerkraut so much, do you pickle it yourself? Or buy it commercially made?



I sauerkraut myself, what they sell is not fermented enough, that is, it was not kept for the right time and plus all sorts of preservatives are added that spoil the taste.

After an attack of acute pancreatitis (I got poisoned by a small piece of smoked mackerel), for almost 2 years I ate only boiled potatoes and cereals without salt, butter or milk. Fresh vegetables were simply not digested and came out the same way they came in. Then I began to notice that meat and animal fat (other than milk fat) are digested well and do not cause pain in the pancreas. I started adding more meat and fat. Then I thought that sauerkraut should be digested and there are a lot of useful vitamins in it, and I started making it. Gradually, digestion returned to normal, almost, I still don't eat milk fat, because if I eat it, then the pancreas starts to prick immediately. and I'm still trying to find out what components she still reacts to, periodically tasting different foods in small pieces. But basically my food is the same.

For several years as a child, I was horrified by the sight of fried eggs after advertising on TV, where egg yolks were presented as some part of the internal organs, either in smokers, or something related to alcohol, in general, they were fried there and said, what happens to your body or brain. Now it's funny, but many things are actually very impressive to children. Now sometimes I cook brains, mostly I fry 

In my city, salmonellosis is quite common because of street food - sushi, shawarma (an analogue of a burrito without beans). Sellers do not wash their hands before cooking and do not fry them completely. On average, every year about 500 people get sick with it stably. Mostly children.


----------



## Poppy

@desert.snake , 
wishing I had some of your sauerkraut.
A pair of dogs boiled, and split, then covered with some 3 cheese Mexican and thrown under the broiler for a minute. A sprinkle of honey mustard and some sweet relish.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Love me some egg on toast. Yolks be runny.


 
And today it was time for some - 






accompanied by some type of pork product.


----------



## raggie33

it blows my mind raisons used to be olives


----------



## kerneldrop

Chicken and dumplings


----------



## knucklegary

raggie33 said:


> it blows my mind raisons used to be olives


Didn't you guys back East get the California Grapes TV commerical from the 80's.. They used Marvin Gaye "I Heard it Though The Grapevine" as their theme song..There were a few cartoon grapes dancing to the song..

Olives, they grow on trees. CA has a bountiful of olive growers too!


----------



## raggie33

thats just a lie told by ThE MAN 😄


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

knucklegary said:


> Didn't you guys back East get the California Grapes TV commerical from the 80's.. They used Marvin Gaye "I Heard it Though The Grapevine" as their theme song..There were a few cartoon grapes dancing to the song..
> 
> Olives, they grow on trees. CA has a bountiful of olive growers too!


----------



## knucklegary

Today's lunch menu...


----------



## bykfixer

Today is a 2-fer: 

Today's lunch was store bought tuna salad that had a few tiny bits of sweet onions and a bunch of little celery chunks. Normally I don't dig on store bought because they over do the veggies, but this stuff was just right. 




Almost done. 

The recipe: 




To go with it was Snyders pretzel stick and body armor blueberry pomegranite. 


For supper Mrs Fixer and I whipped up something that seemed like it was worth trying. You have chicken parmesian, veal parmisian, so why not pork parmesian? 
Three 1/2" thick boneless chops baked for 15 minutes at 325, your favorite spagetti sauce heated in the microwave, boiled spagetti noodles, a block of mozerella cheese, and a block of parmesian cheese. 

When chops have cooked place some heated sauce over them, then pile mozerella then ground parmesian. Stick back in oven and turn it off. Sauce bakes to the meat entombed by melted cheese. 




Meanwhile noodles are ready. 





Pour sauce over noodles





Add pork chops, then cheese to taste over the noodles and enjoy. 
Not bad for a trial and error attempt at a better mouse trap. 

To drink was a new to me drink called Shine water in peach mango.


----------



## ledbetter

Local strawberries and cream.


----------



## raggie33

omg i forgot how great mids pasta sauce is its amazeing and so thick you needd spoon. to get it out of jar


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> omg i forgot how great mids pasta sauce is its amazeing and so thick you needd spoon. to get it out of jar


 
Whenever we prepare spaghetti, I rinse the jars with a little red wine and pour it into the Dutch oven.


----------



## Poppy

Thursday night I got home from the office and had ten minutes for dinner before I had to leave with my grandson. Left over chicken cordon blue to the rescue.

I think it was better as a left over than original.


----------



## kerneldrop




----------



## Poppy

Last night my grandson cooked.
Mango marinated Salmon, plantain chips, and caramelized sweet potato and onion with raisins.


----------



## knucklegary

kerneldrop said:


> View attachment 24462


Bodybuilders fuel? 
This sugary stuff will produce heavy squats in the bathroom
I'm afraid to ask, what's in the creamy dip?


----------



## kerneldrop

knucklegary said:


> Bodybuilders fuel?
> This sugary stuff will produce heavy squats in the bathroom
> I'm afraid to ask, what's in the creamy dip?



Ha, kid fuel. 
Beignet
Creamy dip is a cream cheese dipping sauce. 
They don't care for the raspberry dipping sauce that I prefer. 

This is the time of the year to eat that kind of stuff since you're already eating King Cake filled with cream cheese and pecan pralines. 
But I let them have it all this time.


----------



## bykfixer

They're getting in shape……
Round


----------



## Poppy

Friday night:
Breaded chicken, dipped in flour seasoned with salt, pepper, garlic powder, Italian seasonings, and ginger.
Egg wash, and coated with Italian seasoned bread crumbs, and Olive Oil fried.
This goes great with applesauce.


----------



## raggie33

poppy you have a gift my freind


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> poppy you have a gift my freind


Thank you raggie, I'm just fortunate to have enough time to watch a number of cooking shows.


----------



## Poppy

Today's breakfast:
Squash, onions, cheese, and eggs.
All cooked up in my stainless frying pan. Love that pan 
It was prettier before I broke the yokes.











Note the fairly newly acquired antique Disney salt and pepper shakers in the background.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Today's brunch - leftover chicken fajitas, pico de gallo, eggs n cheese. Accompanied by some guacamole toast.


----------



## Poppy

@Chauncey Gardiner 

Now we're talking!


----------



## Poppy

This morning for breakfast:
Yellow squash, onions, tomatoes, 3 cheese Mexican, and Eggs, just the way you like them, just a little drippy.
Seasoned with a little salt and pepper, and some Italian Seasoning mix. 

Oh and who doesn't like some fresh tomatoes with a dab of mayo?


----------



## kerneldrop

Well winter mass building is over. Cutting my carbs in half starting today. It's gonna suck until I adjust.

4 eggs
40grams of oats


----------



## Poppy

This morning vegetarian breakfast:
Canned potatoes, fresh cut onion, tomato, yellow squash, seasoned with: seasoned salt, Italian spices, and ground ginger, of course three cheese Mexican was added at the end.  . While adding ginger, there was a little ooops!, fortunately not too bad, frankly I liked it and next time I won't be too shy with it.

Before cheese"





After cheese :






Finally on the plate:






And with the friendly spices looking on:






The funny thing is that I made it sans eggs, because my daughter told me she only wanted a little portion because eggs bothers her stomach. So when I plated it, she asked, "What no eggs?" 
She then proceeded to scramble one up for herself, I was content without it this time.


----------



## bykfixer

I had corn bread for breakfast.


----------



## kerneldrop

bykfixer said:


> I had corn bread for breakfast.



Jiffy I hope


----------



## Poppy

There's a recipe for a creamed corn casserole with Jiffy and sour cream.... really delicious and easy to make.


----------



## bykfixer

kerneldrop said:


> Jiffy I hope


A leftover from dinner the previous evening at a place called Mission barbecue


----------



## Poppy

This was OK for a pound of pasta, but it would have been better with half a pound of pasta.
Tasty none-the-less.






Also some chicken breast seasoned with salt, pepper, Italian seasoning, and garlic powder, mixed with a little white flower.


----------



## raggie33

i eat whats on sale publix has fish sticks on sale i loce them but fed a lot to the stray cats i know i said id quit feeding thrm but they keep asking for food so i feed them the ironic thing is im.not a cat fan


----------



## Poppy

Tonight's dinner:
boiled chicken in better than bouillon
a can of cream of chicken soup
a cup or so of sour cream






buttered ritz crackers topping






with instructions to my daughter
bake at 350 for 25-30 minutes until bubbly

Rice 17 minutes

Tomorrow's dinner

Teriyaki marinaded chicken.

it doesn't get much easier than that!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Pan-fried salmon with a garlic, butter, cream sauce. It was very easy to prepare and wonderfully delicious.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Apologies for the grain of rice on the rim of the plate. It's grossing me out too.


----------



## Poppy

@Chauncey Gardiner 
Thanks for that!
Years ago I had a Salmon with dill sauce that was delicious, that although I have had Salmon many times after that, never as good as the first time. This sauce looks awesome and I'll be sure to make it someday soon.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday's breakfast;
No longer frozen - mashed potato smilies.
Breakfast should be a happy meal, no?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> @Chauncey Gardiner
> Thanks for that!
> Years ago I had a Salmon with dill sauce that was delicious, that although I have had Salmon many times after that, never as good as the first time. This sauce looks awesome and I'll be sure to make it someday soon.


 
As Sam explained, the center portion of the salmon doesn't need to be cooked to the point of turning color. For years we've been overcooking our salmon. Never again.


----------



## ledbetter

Last night’s chicken and potatoes.


----------



## kerneldrop

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> For years we've been overcooking our salmon. Never again.


Salmon and eggs are way better undercooked. 
They say the French omelet is how all chefs are tested. 

I used to have a buddy working for Sysco and could buy sashimi grade tuna and other fish. It was great. Now I have to grocery store it up for fish.


----------



## ledbetter

Runny yolks are great but never got used to runny scrambled. And I kind of like over cooked salmon when it’s cooked with its skin on. Sort of boils in its own fat and becomes like fish cracklings. Then add homemade tartar sauce. Don’t care for that sweet stuff in a jar.


----------



## Poppy

ledbetter said:


> Last night’s chicken and potatoes.
> View attachment 24987


I rarely make legs but when I do I usually enjoy them. With dill now that’s special


----------



## ledbetter

Poppy said:


> I rarely make legs but when I do I usually enjoy them. With dill now that’s special


Prefer thighs but buying what’s available and on sale these days. Used rosemary from neighbor’s yard(picked high up so no dog pee!). Marinated chicken in lemon juice and white wine, so even over cooked like my wife likes it, it stays tender.


----------



## JimIslander

Free range organic squirrel and dumplings for end of the week lunch. Made it with a hotplate at work. Oh, and a pressure cooker. But every office kitchen has a pressure cooker, right?


----------



## Poppy

ledbetter said:


> Prefer thighs but buying what’s available and on sale these days. Used rosemary from neighbor’s yard(picked high up so no dog pee!). Marinated chicken in lemon juice and white wine, so even over cooked like my wife likes it, it stays tender.


With my phone, that looked like dill.
Rosemary on chicken is the way to go! 
Tenderized with wine and lemon juice, awesome.

Today for lunch, something real quick - Tuna melt:

canned tuna, a squirt of lemon, mayo, some ginger, Grill Masters Mojito Lime, Garlic, and a good handful of shreaded three cheese Mexican. Fried in a little bit of butter.
Yum yum good.


----------



## kerneldrop

ledbetter said:


> Runny yolks are great but never got used to runny scrambled.



One time I whisked scrambled eggs on low heat for probably 15 mins . Texture was a custard like consistency. 
Nothing else added. Just egg and pepper. It was by far the creamiest textured egg I've ever had.
No one liked it because the texture was too different than what we think scrambled eggs should be. lol


----------



## ledbetter

kerneldrop said:


> One time I whisked scrambled eggs on low heat for probably 15 mins . Texture was a custard like consistency.
> Nothing else added. Just egg and pepper. It was by far the creamiest textured egg I've ever had.
> No one liked it because the texture was too different than what we think scrambled eggs should be. lol


Tres Francais! But just can’t handle the texture. Maybe with ketchup! Jacques Pepin youtube video on fried egg you might like.


----------



## Poppy

Tonight's dinner:
Teriyaki chicken, marinated two days. The marinade really tenderized it.
SO... sauteed in the marinade, microwave semi cooked frozen green and red peppers and onions, finished off in the marinade after the chicken was removed, and some white rice. I finished the chicken off with a little toasted sesame seeds. 

The only reason why it took 20 minutes, is because the rice takes 3 minutes to come up to boil, and 17 minutes to cook.


----------



## ledbetter

Cole slaw is the only salad that gets better a few days after you make it.


----------



## Poppy

I don’t think that bothers me anymore. When I was a kid if I ate a heaping tablespoon I’d get gas pains. Not fun!

I’ll be cooking some later with potatoes and corned beef


----------



## Poppy

Yes that’s a Guinness in the back


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Yes that’s a Guinness in the back


 
Naturally.


----------



## kerneldrop

Repeat 3x, 7 days a week. For breakfast replace chicken with eggs.


----------



## Poppy

Wow! I hope that at least you change up your spices.

Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My mother gave us four Teriyaki bowls the other night. They were vegetarian and kinda small, so I made some rice for a foundation. 







Much to my surprise, they were wonderfully delicious. The red jelly-looking stuff is some recently discovered Chili Garlic Sauce.


----------



## raggie33

had a ice cream sandmich now i must excercise


----------



## kerneldrop

Poppy said:


> Wow! I hope that at least you change up your spices.
> 
> Variety is the spice of life!



I will eventually for sure. 
I added an orange bell pepper to it last night. 
I find the smaller slices of chicken easier to eat than chunks. 
After a while chicken chunks make me queasy


----------



## Poppy

@Chauncey Gardiner That looks delicious! Hot garlic as a spice whoohoo! 

@kerneldrop I discovered that marinading chicken helps to tenderize it. 

This meal is made of boneless chicken breast, fileted and beaten into submission with a hammer. I cut it up into bite sized pieces, and thew it into a zip lock bag with some Ken's marinade. I did it Monday, and cooked it up tonight. It was extremely tender. I could cut it with the fork. Some pieces broke in half just when I stuck it with the fork.


----------



## kerneldrop

@Poppy - no doubt about marinading. Check out Thomas Keller's brine recipe. 

The salt in marinade/brines draws out the water, and as the salt draws out the water, the protein will draw back in salt water. The salt then breaks down protein fibers and makes the meat tender.


----------



## ledbetter

How can leftovers be better than fresh? Wings are like jerky and oven fries are crispy.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

He he he .... went a little overboard with the meat n cheese last night.


----------



## knucklegary

Extra meat & cheese, no worries, just take an extra Simvistatin at bedtime


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> He he he .... went a little overboard with the meat n cheese last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 25421


Sorry Chance, although that is the trend for places that charge too much for a hamburger, I personally don't care for sandwiches that are so high that I can't take a bite out of it top to bottom.
At least yours has a more beef than bread ratio.

When indoors dining opened up around here there was a newly opened slightly upscale, trendy, bar and grill. We went to check it out and support local businesses. I ordered a medium black and blue burger (one with blue cheese). It was terrible. The bun was a brioche bun, way to fat. The burger was burnt, dehydrated. With the added coleslaw I had to eat at it from the side, because I couldn't bite it from top down. I figured they had just opened and it might take a little while to work out the kinks, and train the staff.

So a number of months later, I took my daughter there to eat. We'll give it another shot. I ordered one with goat cheese, and fig jam, on a multigrain whole wheat roll. Perfect! Except the meat was almost raw. I complained to the manager. I explained to her, my first experience, and now this one. "Would you eat this?" She didn't charge me for it, which wasn't my point. My point was to fire the chef, or train him.

My daughter used to manage a upscale bar and grill. She said, "Dad, we never had a burger come back. The chef used a thermometer." Ah yes! One of my favorite cooking tools.


----------



## Poppy

Last night I was home alone with the dog. So a quick and easy dinner.

Left over Spanish rice, and some chicken breast cut up against the grain, to insure tenderness, and then placed in a Asian Ginger marinade for twenty minutes before sautéing it in the marinade. Topped off with maybe too many toasted Sesame seeds?

The dog liked the chicken, but not so much the rice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Today's lunch - Turkey, Swiss cheese, and Avocado, on Toasted Brochette bread.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The two youngins BBQ some chicken thighs, which I dipped in Mr. Stubb's sauce and accompanied with some redskin potato salad.


----------



## bykfixer

I had a peanut butter and grape jelly sandwich with fritos for lunch and washed it down with blackberry-watermelon Shine water. 

I spread on the Smart Balance smooth peanut butter onto lightly toasted Sunbeam sandwich bread nice and thick, then added Smuckers grape jelly even thicker to end up with a sandwich that was kinda messy like a sloppy joe, only sweeter. Served on a select-a-size paper towel.


----------



## Poppy

Tonight's dinner:
3 boneless chicken breasts, (about 2 lbs.) filleted, tenderized with a hammer, cut up and sautéed in "better than bullion" broth, and then placed in a 9" x 13" pan. One can of cream of chicken soup, 1 1/2 - 2 cups of sour cream, and two teaspoons of your favorite seasoning mix. Half a cup of shredded cheese, or maybe a cupful. 
Mix those ingredients together, and spread them out over the chicken.
Then melt some butter, and crumple a sleeve of Ritz crackers into the butter and then spread it over the top of the casserole.
Bake at 350 for 20-30 minutes.

Rice takes about 20 minutes... 3 minutes to boil the water and 17 to cook the rice.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Last night the eldest son prepared ... Well, I'm not sure what it should be called. 

When the dish is prepared with lamb it's Sheppard's Pie. 
When it's prepared with ground beef it's Wrangler's Pie. 

What should it be called when using ground turkey?


----------



## Poppy

[email protected]@ks Great!
Gobble up pie?


----------



## kerneldrop

What my wife and youngest kid had:





What I ate:


----------



## Poppy

Rice a Roni, where have you been all my life?

You start off frying it in butter, and then add water and seasoning.
Everything goes better with butter.

Left over chicken in cream of chicken, and sour cream casserole. Supplemented with Rice a Roni.


----------



## raggie33

off topic my milk always goes bad early. is it becuase i store it in the doors shelf? my fridge is real cold almost freezeing but milk goes bad fast


----------



## WC8KCY

Poppy said:


> Rice a Roni, where have you been all my life?
> 
> You start off frying it in butter, and then add water and seasoning.
> Everything goes better with butter.


I love Rice-A-Roni. It's not hard to come up with your own Rice-A-Roni with plain white rice using Knorr chicken or tomato/chicken instant bouillon as a base seasoning, then adding spices such as pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, and basil until it's just right.


----------



## WC8KCY

raggie33 said:


> off topic my milk always goes bad early. is it becuase i store it in the doors shelf? my fridge is real cold almost freezeing but milk goes bad fast


Storing it in the door may have something to do with it. I put milk, juice, soda, and other beverages on the bottom shelf of my fridge, which is the coldest area.

I also have a minimum/maximum thermometer with remote sensor that I set the fridge thermostat with. I set it so the bottom shelf averages 35 F/2 C but never dips below 33 F/1 C. Set thusly, the top shelf can run 41 F/5 C. Milk and leafy greens keep fresh noticeably longer on the lower shelf.


----------



## raggie33

cool i moved the milk. i hate waste


----------



## bykfixer

raggie33 said:


> off topic my milk always goes bad early. is it becuase i store it in the doors shelf? my fridge is real cold almost freezeing but milk goes bad fast


Yes.
If you lose power remember the stuff in your freezer door thaws first.
If you have the space surround your milk with full water bottles. The bigger the better. Helps keep the stuff in the door cooler and also helps the fridge run less by keeping the barrier between outside and inside cooler.








If there's empty space keep bottled water in it to help your fridge/freezer run less and in a crisis you can use it for other purposes. But don't drink it after it's been in their a while.

Also makes great ice blocks for a lunch cooler


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> off topic my milk always goes bad early. is it becuase i store it in the doors shelf? my fridge is real cold almost freezeing but milk goes bad fast


Raggie, Many people take the milk out, and leave it out all while they eat breakfast, and don't put it back into the fridge, until they have finished eating. All that time it is getting warm. I found it interesting to see how quickly the milk container will start to expand, when left out.

If you fall into the above category, try pouring your milk, and putting it right back into the refrigerator. See if that helps. Otherwise, while more expensive, Lactose reduced milks have a longer shelf life.


----------



## Poppy

WC8KCY said:


> I love Rice-A-Roni. It's not hard to come up with your own Rice-A-Roni with plain white rice using Knorr chicken or tomato/chicken instant bouillon as a base seasoning, then adding spices such as pepper, onion powder, garlic powder, and basil until it's just right.


👍Ah... someone who likes to cook! 

I think I like the Roni part of the Rice a Roni better than the rice. 

When you make your own, do you fry the white rice in butter, like the instructions say with rice a roni?


----------



## Mister Ed

Yesterday I went to a local butcher shop, and they had prime *NY strips on sale for $5 each.* They were best by April 1st...so I said...guess we might just have to suffer with steak tonight.
I had some mashed potatoes left in the fridge, along with bacon and jalapeños I need to use up. topped with a little shredded cheese put into a cast iron pan set to broil for a minute or two....look at this fancy setup. lol.

Plenty of everything left over. I think we have another 2 meals on this at least.


----------



## raggie33

ty everyone i was so bummed i love my milk so much i look forward to a cold glass of whole milk but for the 3rd time it was bad. i hate to waste money or food


----------



## kerneldrop

Mister Ed said:


> Yesterday I went to a local butcher shop, and they had prime *NY strips...*



Dangit that's what I'm talking about!
Give me some bread and ketchup and I'll devour the whole thing!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mister Ed said:


> Yesterday I went to a local butcher shop, and they had prime *NY strips *
> 
> Plenty of everything left over. I think we have another 2 meals on this at least.


DING DONG! 

"Why is Chauncy Gardiner standing at my front door with a plate in his hands?" 
- Mister Ed


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Tell ya'll what, Mr. Ed is a tough chief to follow, especially with another offering of my tired, old, spaghetti. 

Nevertheless, here it is -


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Tell ya'll what, Mr. Ed is a tough chief to follow, especially with another offering of my tired, old, spaghetti.
> 
> Nevertheless, here it is -
> 
> View attachment 25929


Your pictures are just so pretty!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Your pictures are just so pretty!


Thank you. 🙂


----------



## bykfixer

Man I messed up some really nice flounder fillets yesterday.
Here's three things you don't do.
1) if you want a corn meal & flour batter but do not have flour, don't use a box of corn bread.
2) if you do use corn bread don't skip the egg.
3) if you do skip the egg in the batter don't skip coating the fish in egg.

Now taking a portion of the batter and making it wet, then using the powder to achieve a wet coat worked great. Place the fillet in the wet batter then in the dry batter provides a nice shield around the fish. Trouble is by skipping the place in egg part a lot of my batter fell off once cooked. And what did not fall off disintigrated because the lack of egg in the batter meant the cornbread had no ability to bond together.

By using corn bread the batter was really sweet. So it was like eating Captain Crunch flavored fish fillets. I placed the ruined fish on a plate and peeled off the batter eating what would be sorta like campfire fish, which wasn't so bad afterall.

Edit: 
Tonight it's scrambled egg sandwich. Can't screw that up but so bad.


----------



## Poppy

Today's breakfast:
Onions, and tomatoes sauteed in butter, seasoned with salt and pepper, and Italian seasoning.
Four Brown, cage free eggs ($1.99 a dozen) and a good fist full of three cheese Mexican.
Tossed onto a toasted Flour tortilla, (actually, two of them)











Quick and easy


----------



## raggie33

why would they put eggs in cages? seems silly to me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Today's breakfast:
> Onions, and tomatoes sauteed in butter, seasoned with salt and pepper, and Italian seasoning.
> Four Brown, cage free eggs ($1.99 a dozen) and a good fist full of three cheese Mexican.
> Tossed onto a toasted Flour tortilla, (actually, two of them)
> Quick and easy


[email protected]@Ks delicious.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ks delicious.


Thanks Chance! 
Not quite as pretty as yours, but maybe I can try to add more color?

Today, dying to use the fresh spinach before it turns, non-green.
I made a Spinach Quiche:

So simple to make.
Frozen or fresh spinach (chopped)
Onion, or scallions, or leeks, or whatever cut up.
A couple of fist-fulls of shredded cheese (3 cheese Mexican works for me)
A few slices of deli meat ( I had some Salami in the fridge.)
4-8 eggs, depending upon the size of your pan.
Some Half and Half. ? 1/4 - 1/2 a cup? depending... how many eggs.
Add some seasoning... salt, pepper; I added Nutmeg, but you can add coriander, and Allspice, maybe Ginger.
Hmmm, Garlic is good inmost things American!

At any rate, sauté the onions, and a little later, the spinach and meat (bacon, ham, pepperoni, or salami), and add the seasoning, salt and pepper. 

In a separate bowl, mix the eggs, 1/2 and 1/2, cheese, and your savory selection, and whip them all up.

In a buttered Pyrex pan, or similar; layer the sauteed onions etc, in the pan, and then pour the other ingredients on top, maybe mix them in and around a bit.

Bake them at 350-400F for 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks grubbin, Poppy. I'm in.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> [email protected]@Ks grubbin, Poppy. I'm in.


Thanks Chance. Come on over! 
That's a 8x8 inch dish with 4 eggs. Next time I'll make the 8 egg version. I was concerned that it would puff up like a cheese cake does, and overflow the sides making a mess. It did puff up some, but now I am confident that it will hold 8 eggs without a problem.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Thanks Chance. Come on over!
> That's a 8x8 inch dish with 4 eggs. Next time I'll make the 8 egg version. I was concerned that it would puff up like a cheese cake does, and overflow the sides making a mess. It did puff up some, but now I am confident that it will hold 8 eggs without a problem.



It appears to have the perfect amount of puff.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Last night's dinner -


----------



## raggie33

i made meatloaf it was awful omg


----------



## ledbetter

When too much pepperoni is just enough.


----------



## kerneldrop

Supper Time: 99% Turkey, Quinoa, mixed veggies. No one else in the house ate it...
I got 2 days worth of it.


----------



## Mister Ed

Yall are making me hungry!


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> i made meatloaf it was awful omg


LOL... I can relate!
The first time I made meat loaf, it came out harder than an adobe brick!

-----------------------------------------------------------

Yesterday's breakfast:
Ham and eggs, with of course a good handful of three cheese mexican, and some happy potatoes.


----------



## bykfixer

Not sure how many salmon cakes fans read this thread, but Mrs Fixer is not, which pretty much means I don't eat them often unless…… she's not around at dinner time. This evening was one of those times.

My mom made them back when a can of salmon was pennies. These days it's nearly $5 for a can. But they're still just as yummy when I use my mom's recipe. Some recipes call for onions, or green peppers, worchestershire sauce and other ingredients. There's probably 100 ways (or more) to make them. But my mom used cracker crumbs, an egg and cooked them in a skim of oil in a frying pan.

Today I used 2/3 cup bread crumbs, and an egg. First was drain the can of salmon. Place in a 8" x 3" bowl (or other vessel). Then rake the fish portions into a fine powder like condition. Takes about 8 minutes with a fork. Like my mom I leave in the bones. See, rake them enough and they break down and melt into the fish "powder".

Then I added an egg and mixed thoroughly. I think my mom used two eggs. Add the bread crumbs and mix thoroughly again. I think my mom used 1/2 cup of Ritz cracker crumbs. Heat the oil in a frying pan on medium heat. Setting on my gas stove is 7 out of 10. Grab a fist full of the mix and shape into a sausage patty size. Squish flat and mold the outter edges. Squish again to ensure edges don't crumble.

Doesn't matter if the oil is hot yet. I used canola oil. Place cakes in the oil and cook about 5 minutes. Flip them. If the first side is dark brown 5 minutes was enough. Cook on second side 5 minutes. Remove them from the oil and place on a plate covered with paper towels to soak up extra oil.

You saved the can, right? Dump leftover oil and oil soaked paper towels into the can and set the cakes on your favorite plate.





I meant to add pepper but forgot to.
Note the really dark one on the right showed me cooking for 6 minutes was too long. The other two were after flipping and cooked for 5 minutes.





Served with unsweetened applesauce and Shine water strawberry lemonade.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Your salmon cakes look exactly as the ones my mom makes. I think your recipe is spot-on to hers. The only thing you got "wrong" is the name. They're called salmon patties. 

Also, if/whenever you have leftover fresh salmon, it's a great addition to the canned salmon for prepariing the above dish.


----------



## kerneldrop

We call them Salmon Croquettes 

Funny though bc the crab version is called crab cakes.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Your salmon cakes look exactly as the ones my mom makes. I think your recipe is spot-on to hers. The only thing you got "wrong" is the name. They're called salmon patties.
> 
> Also, if/whenever you have leftover fresh salmon, it's a great addition to the canned salmon for prepariing the above dish.


No such thing as "leftover" fresh salmon in my home.  
Fresh salmon = none left.


----------



## Poppy

Looks great mr fixer!
The first time I had salmon with was with a dill sauce. I loved it. Whenever we go out, and I see salmon with dill sauce on the menu, I order it. It's always a little different, and never as good as that first love.

My son makes a grilled salmon with a citrus salsa. THAT is banging good! I tried my hand at it once, and it was good, but took a lot of work, and I skipped a couple of steps, and it wasn't as good as his.

I think it is getting near that time for Salmon again at Poppy's house!


----------



## knucklegary

We eat salmon cakes fairly regularly.. Left over patties are great for lunch. I like to reheat with pepper jack melted across the top. Serve with a little tartar sauce, lettuce & tomato on dill rye

At CVS you'll still find BB Pink Salmon cans on sale 2 for $5, limited 4 each. I'll make a couple trips through the register


----------



## kerneldrop

Another day same meal


----------



## bykfixer

Here's another "mom's" recipe but with a twist.
Mom's fried chicken did not happen very often but that was part of the charm.
Back then on a Sunday afternoon my mom would oven fry a whole chicken in a glass pan, using some vegetable shortening as oil and a white flour dough. Back then the chicken had been walking around a nearby farm that morning and on our dinner table that night.

These days my yard bird comes from a store. We usually do chicken parts like drumsticks or thighs. But this time I had found some boneless thighs on sale. The twist part is to merinade the chicken a few days before cooking. The choice this time was to take two tablespoons of McCormick seasoning salt and turn it into a broth. Stick a few pieces in a ziplock sandwich bag, pour in the broth, add water until the meat is surrounded zip it closed, shake well and stick in the freezer a few days.

On cooking day I use a gallon ziplock with a few cups of white flour, three teaspoons of salt, three of seasoning salt, and grind a pepper grinder over it for about 30 or so twists (about a teaspoon full). Shake well.

Use an egg stirred up in a bowl to coat the meat.

With boneless thighs you coat with egg either balled up for a meaty dinner or butterfly for more batter. I chose to butterfly them in the egg then flour. Drop in the flour, shake a bit and set the covered meat into your glass pan with enough oil to cover the bottom of the pan.

Heat oven to 425 degrees. Complete the coating of the meat and place in the pan. You'll soon see why you don't need much oil. Stick in the oven for 40 minutes, flip and cook another 20.




This is the result.

Since I had some batter and egg left I cut a baking potato into french fry slices then stirred them in the bowl with egg, then into the bag of flour. Shake well and add to hot oil in a pan. I used medium heat to ensure the oil and egg combo did not cause a volcanic eruption. It took about 15 minutes to cook.




Place chicken and fried potatos onto paper towels a let rest a few minutes. 
Note the popcorn at the top left is Scobby snacks for the talking bird who at 4:30 sharp says "popcorn" and rings a bell in her cage. 

I served this with a cup of Duncan donuts de-caf coffee and chilled Pennsilvania spring water.





Now while I ate the oil was cooling. I pour that into the ziplock with remaining powder and paper towels used during the preparation. Zip bag and place in the trash.




Overall it was enjoyable.
I think I prefer uncoated fries though.


----------



## knucklegary

I save empty peanut butter jars. They're great for everything from drinking agua to throwing out used cooking fat.. Although, I'm not sure where it ends up in the land fills. My Waste Disposal says use non recyclable containers for cooking oil.. Maybe the greenies can figure out a way to run cars using pork fat as fuel


----------



## ledbetter

I feed fat to seagulls. They love it.I’ve heard of people putting bird seed in fat to attract a variety of birds especially in cold weather locations.


----------



## JimIslander

Bored at the office. Pan-fried Haddock breaded in crushed Cheese-Its crackers. Flaky and very tasty.


----------



## bykfixer

knucklegary said:


> I save empty peanut butter jars. They're great for everything from drinking agua to throwing out used cooking fat.. Although, I'm not sure where it ends up in the land fills. My Waste Disposal says use non recyclable containers for cooking oil.. Maybe the greenies can figure out a way to run cars using pork fat as fuel


Without air or bacteria the stuff entombed under dirt in a landfill aint going anywhere anytime soon. 

I try to re-use oil a few times but some recipes end up making the oil really dirty and the dirty stuff smokes up the house when re-used.


----------



## Poppy

My wife used to cook chicken to the point of dehydration. When I started cooking, I used a digital thermometer. 
I was shocked that chicken breasts would cook to 165 degrees F in about 20 minutes! 
No more dried out chicken.

I like to grill boneless thighs, again I use a thermometer, but I think it is about 7 minutes on one side, and then five on the other.

Summer is coming, and with it grilling!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We want to start eating more healthfully, so today I purchased a food dehydrator and a juicer.


----------



## Poppy

The plan... rehydrate with juice


----------



## knucklegary

bykfixer said:


> Here's another "mom's" recipe but with a twist.
> Mom's fried chicken did not happen very often but that was part of the charm.
> Back then on a Sunday afternoon my mom would oven fry a whole chicken in a glass pan, using some vegetable shortening as oil and a white flour dough. Back then the chicken had been walking around a nearby farm that morning and on our dinner table that night.
> 
> These days my yard bird comes from a store. We usually do chicken parts like drumsticks or thighs. But this time I had found some boneless thighs on sale. The twist part is to merinade the chicken a few days before cooking. The choice this time was to take two tablespoons of McCormick seasoning salt and turn it into a broth. Stick a few pieces in a ziplock sandwich bag, pour in the broth, add water until the meat is surrounded zip it closed, shake well and stick in the freezer a few days.
> 
> On cooking day I use a gallon ziplock with a few cups of white flour, three teaspoons of salt, three of seasoning salt, and grind a pepper grinder over it for about 30 or so twists (about a teaspoon full). Shake well.
> 
> Use an egg stirred up in a bowl to coat the meat.
> 
> With boneless thighs you coat with egg either balled up for a meaty dinner or butterfly for more batter. I chose to butterfly them in the egg then flour. Drop in the flour, shake a bit and set the covered meat into your glass pan with enough oil to cover the bottom of the pan.
> 
> Heat oven to 425 degrees. Complete the coating of the meat and place in the pan. You'll soon see why you don't need much oil. Stick in the oven for 40 minutes, flip and cook another 20.
> View attachment 26295
> 
> This is the result.
> 
> Since I had some batter and egg left I cut a baking potato into french fry slices then stirred them in the bowl with egg, then into the bag of flour. Shake well and add to hot oil in a pan. I used medium heat to ensure the oil and egg combo did not cause a volcanic eruption. It took about 15 minutes to cook.
> View attachment 26297
> 
> Place chicken and fried potatos onto paper towels a let rest a few minutes.
> Note the popcorn at the top left is Scobby snacks for the talking bird who at 4:30 sharp says "popcorn" and rings a bell in her cage.
> 
> I served this with a cup of Duncan donuts de-caf coffee and chilled Pennsilvania spring water.
> View attachment 26298
> 
> 
> Now while I ate the oil was cooling. I pour that into the ziplock with remaining powder and paper towels used during the preparation. Zip bag and place in the trash.
> View attachment 26299
> 
> Overall it was enjoyable.
> I think I prefer uncoated fries though.


Hey Byk, Is that mug given to uninvited guests that come over for dinner😋


----------



## bykfixer

If they make it that far KG





The other side of the cup.


----------



## kerneldrop

Repeat.


----------



## raggie33

any of you have any advice on how and what to buy for food while it cost so much? still stick with dry beans? tried to get meat today but damn near 250 a pound for chicken is crazy .


----------



## Poppy

The last time I made chicken, I filleted two breasts, ponded them out, bagged them and threw them in the freezer. Tonight, I thawed them and then cooked them up, in about fifteen - twenty minutes.

Another quick and easy but delicious meal:

Knorr's rice and pasta side dish, 2 cups of boiling water, add the package and reduce the heat. 7 + 2 minutes later it is done.

While waiting for the water to boil, get out three bowls.
Put some flour in one, and some Grill Mates Montreal Chicken seasoning.
I think I use about 5-6 parts flour to one part seasoning.

Then egg wash, and finally seasoned bread crumbs in the other two bowls.

Heat some olive oil in a frying pan, and throw the chicken in.

While the chicken is frying, wash dry and put away your mixing bowls.

Cook the chicken to 165F, and you're done!

This meal also has two mac and cheese balls from outback steakhouse.


----------



## raggie33

yummmy


----------



## bykfixer

How about the corn Poppy? Anything special about prepping that?


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> How about the corn Poppy? Anything special about prepping that?


LOL, nope right out of the can! A little salt and pepper, and a couple of tablespoons of butter.

Butter makes everything better!


----------



## knucklegary

Sometimes when not in a hurry I'll chop in mushrooms and onions to fresh frozen corn with butter or olive oil heat in skillet. Gives a little pizzazz


----------



## knucklegary

I hear we're all going to Byks house for Easter dinner?


----------



## bykfixer

We're having:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> LOL, nope right out of the can! A little salt and pepper, and a couple of tablespoons of butter.
> 
> Butter makes everything better!


 
Better + U = Butter.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Easter Breakfast


----------



## raggie33

@Chauncey damn did that cost like 20 bucks to make lol. fresh berries looks very yummy


----------



## Poppy

I like it! Very patriotic with red white and blue


----------



## raggie33

god im a idiot all my life i aite spaghetti out of a bowl . but now i use a plate its way better out of plate


----------



## knucklegary

Wait a minute!! Are you saying we're not suppose to eat spaghetti out of a bowl with a big spoon!?

I tried using a plate and my SpaghettiO's ended up all over the floor!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Granny prepared brisket, mashed potatoes, peas, and Mediterranean salad....... It was wonderful!


----------



## Spin

raggie33 said:


> any of you have any advice on how and what to buy for food while it cost so much? still stick with dry beans? tried to get meat today but damn near 250 a pound for chicken is crazy .





raggie33 said:


> any of you have any advice on how and what to buy for food while it cost so much? still stick with dry beans? tried to get meat today but damn near 250 a pound for chicken is crazy .


I enjoy the local supermarket rotisserie chicken. $6 fully cooked. I pull it apart & place various pieces in zip-loc quart bags. I squeeze the bags afterwards to remove as much air as possible & place in the freezer. Fry, bake or broil the chicken, add various raw vegetables over rice or potatoes. Add soy sauce or whatever. A delicious quick inexpensive meal for the lazy person.


----------



## bykfixer

Mrs Fixer has been out of town recently. The first week I did not have potato chips in the house. I cooked meals not normaly involving potato chips anyway but had a craving for them. Week two, same thing. 

So this week I had a family size bag of potato chips and prepared suppers with potato chips as a side. By tomorrow the bag will be empty and I'll have grown tired of potato chips. 

Tonight is peanut butter and jelly sandwich with… potato chips on the side. Never did enjoy potato chips between the peanut butter and jelly like my brother did.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner enjoys potato chips with her PB & J sandwich. Me, not so much. 

Yesterday's weather was sunshine, then rain, then hail. We BBQed inside the garage.


----------



## Poppy

Wednesday's breakfast:
Home fries, with cheese, and some Salami.
Seasoned with salt and pepper and some "Italian seasoning".





Yesterday's breakfast was similar but a little different: (variety is the spice of life!) 

Home fries, with ham, yellow squash, of course three cheese Mexican, some salt and pepper, and some "Italian seasoning". Dressed in some ketchup.


----------



## Poppy

I know... it looks like maggots on a plate.







I'm going to call it creamy chicken Marcella casserole with gnocchi.

a can of cream of chicken soup
a cup of sour cream
(I used a teaspoon of Nutmeg)

a tablespoon of your favorite seasoning.
some salt and pepper

cut up chicken breast (two or three)

Set a gallon pot of water on the fire.
Season your cut up chicken with salt and pepper, and your favorite seasoning.
fry it in olive oil, and part way through add half a cup of Marcella wine.

Let it simmer a bit.

In the mean time throw your gnocchi in the boiling water.
Cook it according to directions.

combine the cream of chicken soup, sour cream, and seasonings ( salt and pepper, Nutmeg) to taste.
Heat it up a bit.

When everything is done, mix them all together.



honestly, the last time I made this, I used cream of mushroom soup, and fresh sliced mushrooms. It was much better, but my daughter is allergic to some mushrooms, so, they were deleted.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sloppy Sloppy Joes 






The recipe included tomato soup. In a hurry, I grabbed tomato rice soup. It simmered five hours in the slow cooker. Yum yum.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My prewrapped Chicken Fajita Burrito. 
Our two sons continue to improve their chicken cooking skills. 

A year or so back, we sat down to some BBQ chicken prepared by the boys. I took a bite and exclaimed, "What is this? It can't be chicken. It's much too moist and tender." The Lovely Mrs. Gardner wasn't amused.


----------



## kerneldrop

It was actually good. No taco seasoning on the meat. I don’t do salt.


----------



## Poppy

Thursday night I fried some breaded Italian seasoned chicken breasts. So last night, I cut a couple of them up to be placed on some salad.

I bought a bag of chopped mixed greens (a variety of lettuces, and cabbage) to which I added some sliced cucumber, and goat cheese. I also pickled some red onion, in red wine vinegar, water, and grenadine. My daughter added: canned mango, and canned tangerine pieces. That really set it off! 

I used blue cheese dressing, and she used red wine and vinegar dressing. I'd say that neither of us went wrong.


----------



## Poppy

My grandson wanted to try something a little different tonight, so Sirloin Steak it is!

Oh no! There was none at the supermarket, so we decided on Skirt Steak. 
In preparation I cleaned up the grill.
Boy oh boy, those things cook up quick!

Next time I'll go with the slower cook method, or sear them on one side and then the other and let them rest.

Fortunately with such a good cut of meat they are very forgiving.
At any rate, grilled with salt and pepper, and then slathered in garlic butter... 

served with green and orange, looks good, and tastes better.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Simmered for three hours ...... 😋


----------



## kerneldrop

Poppy said:


> Next time I'll go with the slower cook method, or sear them on one side and then the other and let them rest.



Skirt steak is big in my Tex mex area. 
It’s best rare or medium rare seared on a high heat for just a min or two on each side then sliced in thin strips across the grain.


----------



## knucklegary

My personal fav are those finger cuts of top sirloin, cook like the skirts hot and fast


----------



## bykfixer

Had two firsts today food-wise. 
A fish house I eat at from time to time was closed so my coworker and I went to a Greek joint. I had a lamb gyro (pronounced yur-oh) which is thin sliced lamb grilled in a greek spice of some kind and wrapped in p¡ta bread. It was huge and served with delicious french fries. I opted out of the tomatoes, red onion and a sauce that starts with "T" that I couldn't pronounce with a loaded, cocked gun to my head. My coworker opted for the loaded salmon gyro. 

For supper I had a nice, fresh caught slab of salmon in the fridge at home so I chose to pass on the salmon at lunch. 

Now normally I'd grill the salmon on a charcoal grill and drown it in a lemon butter sauce, but I didn't want to fire up the grill and did not have any lemon juice. So I pulled out my favorite heavy guage alluminum fry pan and some olive oil. Part of the slab was thick, part was thin. So I cooked it with medium heat to have the thin part well done as Mrs Fixer prefers and the thick part cooked medium. A bit of ground sea salt and black pepper combined with the extra virgin olive oil made a mighty tastey meal. A side of white rice drowned in smart balance butter spread and mm mm good.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

First cook on our new skillet. 




It's a non-stick, but I still use a little butter.


----------



## raggie33

Walmarts pasta sauce is good for the price. Still don't eat meat due to both its cost and the sadness I get when I eat it


----------



## kerneldrop

Taziki sauce


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Spaghetti for 12 - 






Two pounds of 93% ground beef 
Three jars of Newman's Own Garlic pasta sauce - Thanks much for the tip, raggie33! 
24 meatballs


----------



## bykfixer

Chicken and brocolli stir fry of sorts.

It's starts with merinading pieces of chicken in the freezer. I stir 2 tablespoons of McCormick seasoning salt into a coffee cup of water, then place the pieces of chicken to marinate into a sandwich sized ziploc bag and add the 12oz of sauce. Add another 6 or so ounces of water to the bag, push down on the bag until the sauce comes out of the top, ie get all air out.




Once that's done slosh it around gentley and lay it out flat. Let is rest a bit then flip it over.

Place flattened bag into a freezer until ready to cook it.




Note how flat it is so you can stack other stuff after it is frozen.

Note what is in the photos above are boneless thighs for frying later. Tonight I had thin sliced breast meat that had marinated for a couple of weeks.

Time to cook it. Stuck it in the fridge for 24 hours. It was thawed the next day.

Take out 12" skillet a bottle of olive oil, some frozen brocolli pieces and drain the bag of chicken. Cut chicken pieces into half dollar sized pieces (about 25mm).

Pour enough olive oil to cover the bottom of the skillet. Add brocolli and chicken pieces. Cook on about 7 out of 10 on a gas stove, which is about 300 degrees. Maybe 325? Anyway it doesn't burn the olive oil but cooks it into the brocolli. Toss it around every few minutes for about 20 minutes. Sprinkle some from cracked black peppercorn and enjoy.




This was after I had eaten half.

I like it plain like that because the olive oil and brocolli combined to have a nice nutty flavor that other flavors added would mask.


----------



## Poppy

Well Mr. Fixer, you've convinced me to do some marinating. 

This morning I pulled a baggie of a chicken breast, out of the freezer, that I fileted and beat with a hammer. It was VERY frozen this morning, so I left it set out for an hour or so, and I put it into the refrigerator. When I got home, from the office, it was still frozen so I nuked it for a minute or two.

I added some sweetened Lime juice, and let it sit for about an hour. In the meantime I added some celantro, ginger, and salt and ground pepper to two HEAPING tablespoons of all purpose flour.

I put about 16 oz of water into a pressure cooker, and added more than a pound of frozen broccoli, carrots, and cauliflower. When it came up to pressure, I turned off the flame, and a couple of minutes later, released the pressure. I added half a stick of butter.

Back to the chicken. I poured out the lime juice, and added the seasoned flour. Gave the one gallon baggie a good shake to coat the chicken. Then fried it in olive oil for about 5 minutes. Chicken at 165F.

This was really good! I am going to have to do it again and write down the recipe.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks good, Poppy. 

Today's lunch - 






Chicken Brest Guacamole.


----------



## Poppy

Looks great!
I really like guacamole but for some reason, I never buy it. 

Back when I was in post grad school, I used to buy it and eat it all the time. I used to grow alfalfa sprouts too.

I really need to start eating more salads, and including avocados in my diet.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Looks great!
> I really like guacamole but for some reason, I never buy it.
> 
> Back when I was in post grad school, I used to buy it and eat it all the time. I used to grow alfalfa sprouts too.
> 
> I really need to start eating more salads, and including avocados in my diet.


 
Albertson's made-in-house guacamole is the only store-bought guac I like. 

Tonight's dinner - first time preparing it - 

 







Creamy Chicken Mac & Cheese.


----------



## Poppy

The only sauce my one grandson will eat is Classico's Vodka sauce. I must admit, it is a good choice. Shop Rite doesn't carry it but Stop and Shop does. I had a short shopping list, the most important item was skinless chicken breasts.

I decided to go to Stop and Shop so I could get that sauce, I know that we are running low. So I got a little this, and a little that (yummm blueberry vanilla goats cheese) and certainly the sauce.

They had skinless boneless chicken breasts for $2.99 and only $1.99 with a digital coupon. There was none left. 

So I spent $47.00 and didn't get the chicken.

Once again, I hit the freezer, and pulled out a baggie of frozen filleted chicken breast. 

Tonight we had Chicken parmigiana over some kind of curly pasta.

Sorry no pictures. It hit our plates and was half devoured before I thought of getting my phone. 

I love my tools.
Some are out in my shed, some are in my kitchen, flashlights are all over. 

I have three stainless steel mixing bowls that are often called into duty when I do the three step- flour - Egg wash - bread crumb coating. They are so easy to clean, that they are often cleaned, dried, and put away, before the last piece of chicken is finished cooking.


----------



## raggie33

simple cheap today navybeans in pressure cooker with some pork roast very yummy and as i said before after decades of thinking i only like the 15 bean mix of beans that was very expensive i found i like navy beans better and ther cheap


----------



## knucklegary

Boston baked beans are made with tiny white "Navy" they are the best and least expensive too!


----------



## ledbetter

Taralli, Italian crackers made with wine, olive oil and spice of choice, traditionally fennel as these are. Impossible to get decent ones here so decided to make my own. Great with vino!


----------



## Poppy

They must be tasty, because it looks like they took a good amount of time to make.


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday my daughter called and asked "Dad, what do you want to do for dinner? I'll be home in about 35 minutes, and am starving!"

Some parboiled three color little potatoes, sprinkled with salt and pepper, and some olive oil, and roasted in the toaster/convection oven.
Boiled fresh carrots (in salted and coconut sugared water).
Store bought mac and cheese.
And quick thawed thin sliced boneless chicken breast cooked on the grill with some "Sweet Baby Ray's" BBQ sauce.

Of course the complimentary glass of Red wine. 






The dog went nuts for his portion of chicken!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That [email protected]@Ks delicious, Poppy! 😋


----------



## ledbetter

Baked pasta with homemade Sunday gravy aka meat sauce.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That [email protected]@Ks delicious, Poppy! 😋


Thanks Chance. That was one of my glory days. My daughter said... This is delicious!


----------



## raggie33

i dont have pics but i add butter to pan then flour browning flour then add milk green peas and tuna served over white toast


----------



## Poppy

ledbetter said:


> Baked pasta with homemade Sunday gravy aka meat sauce.
> View attachment 28852


Ah you like stainless cookware like someone else I know.
Globs of mooze, how can you go wrong with that? Looks great!


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> i dont have pics but i add butter to pan then flour browning flour then add milk green peas and tuna served over white toast


wow raggie.... quick and easy, who wouldn't like that?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The youngins BBQ chicken tonight. 






Granny made the mashed potatoes and purchased the ready-made salad.


----------



## raggie33

wow why no skin?? the skin is my fav part lol


----------



## bykfixer

The Mrs whipped up some tuna cakes same as salmon cakes. I prefer plain salmon cakes but the tuna (from a can) was kinda bland so I'd reccomend spicing those up. Three cans of drained tuna and some bread crumbs made four 3" cakes. We use canola oil for cooking them. 

Add some corn on the cob, unsweetened apple sauce and iced spring water to complete the package. Mrs Fixer had sweet tea and no corn.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> wow why no skin?? the skin is my fav part lol



Boneless, skinless, chicken thighs. 😋


----------



## bykfixer

Me too. Used to be the skin was my favorite part until they invented boneless/skinless thigh. 

Tonight was crispy hot dogs and medium rare burgers


----------



## raggie33

a few weeks ago i went to walmart to get chicken quarters i swear to you they smelled like a dirthy bathroo you know that urine smell. still is freaking me out. but walmart is just awful . it is worth it go to to publix


----------



## bykfixer

Microwave corn on the cob. 
Glass bowl, corn on the cob, paper towels, water. 

Basically you can cook whole (shucked) or frozen 1/2 ears (my favorite) very easily and quickly in a microwave. 
Place corn in a microwave safe bowl and add about 1 cup of water. Cover with paper towels. 
It's that easy. 
For a fresh, whole ear cook about 3 minutes. Add about one more minute for additional ears. 
For frozen about 7 minutes, adding another minute for additional ears. 






Bowl will be very hot. Remove paper towel and let breath a minute or so in order to allow steam to disipate. 






Remove bowl from microwave with gloves or whatever you have to remove hot items. 

Why I like frozen half ears




So I can stab a cob knob onto each one to set on a plate.
Add butter or whatever fixins' you prefer. 
I eat mine without any added items.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Father's Day Chicken Fajita Burritos


----------



## bykfixer

Back at post 3067 we discussed salmon cakes for a time.
My buddy knucklegary suggested trying soda crackers instead of bread crumbs. Tonight we did and it's crackers instead of bread crumbs from now on......


----------



## Poppy

It's BBQ Chicken time!


----------



## ledbetter

Our daily bread.


----------



## knucklegary

Man I can smell them from over here!


----------



## knucklegary

Salmon Cakes!! I tried mixing in scallions, instead of green pepper, the onions cook in nice, and always add touch of dill relish. Turned out yummy. Russet au gratin.. I prefer baked potatoes, but no way turning on oven when it's 90°F in the shade


----------



## Poppy

Looks great!
Were those potatoes hot or cold? Either way... delish 

I agree about the oven. If I have to use it, I'll opt for the toaster oven, but better yet - cook outside.

Hmmm... I think it is time for some Sausage, peppers, and onions. I tend to cook them outside on the grill too, in part to avoid the strong lingering smell inside the house.


----------



## raggie33

when publix has muscles on say for bogo i buy them defrost them in microwave pour all the liquid in pan instead of down the drain then add milk and the musscles them selfs to butter and make a simple soup dont ever waste the juices


----------



## knucklegary

Poppy said:


> Looks great!
> Were those potatoes hot or cold? Either way... delish
> 
> I agree about the oven. If I have to use it, I'll opt for the toaster oven, but better yet - cook outside.
> 
> Hmmm... I think it is time for some Sausage, peppers, and onions. I tend to cook them outside on the grill too, in part to avoid the strong lingering smell inside the house.





Poppy said:


> Starts out just like scalloped potatoes then I add a little grated cheese, whatever's in the fridge at the time. Potato salad during Summer is another fav..


----------



## bykfixer

In summer I nuke baked potatos. Yeah it lacks the crunchy skin but I don't miss that if it means not having to be outside in the southern summer heat (after working in it).

I learned a trick a while ago where if you stick a nail through a raw potato the nail adds heat to the inside so it cooks faster. Do not do that in the microwave btw. Any metal rod will do so long as it protrudes out of each side.

I tried nuked au grautin potatos but prefer those from the oven so that is a fall/winter treat at our house.


----------



## raggie33

omg i love baked potatos the bigger the better microwaves suck for potatoes but my microwave cook as a oven and a microwave combined


----------



## ledbetter

Making some things over and over again these days. Liking the baked pastas, even though I usually don’t like running the oven these months but it was barely 70 today so why not. Homemade meat sauce with pork and beef and plenty of red wine, and remembered the mushrooms this time. Love leftovers!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

ledbetter said:


> Making some things over and over again these days. Liking the baked pastas, even though I usually don’t like running the oven these months but it was barely 70 today so why not. Homemade meat sauce with pork and beef and plenty of red wine, and remembered the mushrooms this time. Love leftovers!
> View attachment 29345


That [email protected]@Ks wonderfully delicious!


----------



## JimIslander

Camp steak and butter-sautéed potatoes.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My mom lovingly prepared last night's Family Dinner. 






The purple adult beverage is new to us. It's Empress 1908 Indigo Gin.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ground turkey tacos with a heavy cream sauce.


----------



## raggie33

lol how the hect do you all afford decent food? this inflation in Georgia is friggin insane some foods went up 40 percent or more. even my go to cheap meal spagheti went from 88 cents a jar to like 148


----------



## bykfixer

I used to make a lot of stews in the crock pot. Freeze in small containers, thaw when I wanted some and heat in the microwave.
Lots of rice too.


----------



## raggie33

i find my iistant pot clone does better then crock pot ill just dump frozen pork shoulder and navy beans in it in a hour or i feast


----------



## knucklegary

Raggie, If you can eat peanut butter. Next to beans, peanuts are high in protein and building block aminos. Just saying, you don't always need meat. I only buy steer or pork when on sale, and then freeze


----------



## raggie33

luckly i had a huge jar of peanut butter. i forgot about it wasnt real sure i liked peanut butter its been so long. but it was very yummy. i also have some bologna and i dont know if i ever had it before either lol. i was going to try it but ill wait to i have mustard or mayo


----------



## knucklegary

I like to toast bread then the peanut butter melts and top off with fav jelly & sliced bananas. When I worked it gives a power boost right through to quiting time


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> I used to make a lot of stews in the crock pot. Freeze in small containers, thaw when I wanted some and heat in the microwave.
> Lots of rice too.


Yeah, it is hard to cook for just ONE, and it is relatively expensive. But it doesn't cost much more to cook for four. Therefore it really makes a lot of financial sense to cook enough for four, eat one portion, and separate and freeze the other three portions. 

For example, $.88 for a pound of pasta when on sale, makes four portions, when one considers, 1/4 pound per person/portion. A $2.50 bottle of sauce is sufficient for a pound of pasta. It can be separated into four sandwich baggies, and frozen, then when a ONE person portion of sauce is needed, one need only defrost ONE package. 

One method of savings I employ is buying family packs of chicken on sale, and/or chopped meat, when on sale, and splitting each into smaller more personal sized packages and freezing them.

I'm fortunate that I am at the point in my life where I have acquired everything that I need. I have reduced the rate at which I buy things just because I want. That leaves me additional disposable income. Also I try to fix rather than just replace.


----------



## Poppy

raggie33 said:


> luckly i had a huge jar of peanut butter. i forgot about it wasnt real sure i liked peanut butter its been so long. but it was very yummy. i also have some bologna and i dont know if i ever had it before either lol. i was going to try it but ill wait to i have mustard or mayo


If you like bologna, you might find that you like it fried with your eggs.


----------



## raggie33

im so afraid to try the bologna lol. as a kid i tried orange marmlade and i still get sick to the stomach if i think about it to long. ewwww it was so bad


----------



## bykfixer

Many times my trial and error food sucks. I mean, it's edible and all but bleh, yuck. But this time I was pleased with the outcome.







Thin sliced chicken breasts were on clearance at the grocery store so I grabbed a pound. Stuck in a ziplok in a Lawrey's black pepper seasoning salt marinade for a week in the freezer for flavor. Then thaw in the fridge overnight.

Prepare a batter of 60% flour, 40% corn meal, give or take. I added fajita seasoning to the batter. Coat chicken pieces with egg, shake in a sack with the dry batter, place in a frying pan with enough oil to cover the bottom. I heated at 8 of 10 on a gas stove. It took about 7 minutes per side.

For a side dish I deep fried tater tots for about 8 minutes. Now all I had was "vegetable" oil, which is a blend of different oils so the tater tots lacked a great flavor like sunflower, corn or peanut oil would provide.






I drank cranberry juice with it. Not bad overall. I liked the marinade, the batter being 60/40 and the fajita seasoning was cool. But next time I'll try corn oil.


----------



## Poppy

Very nice Mr. Fixer, It looks and sounds delicious. 

Two nights ago we did Chinese take out. I ordered Ginger chicken, or chicken in ginger sauce.

Covid almost put them out of business, and they must have changed hands. Certainly not the same chef.  

The meal tasted like boiled chicken with a starch and water sauce, with a little ginger powder mixed in. Blah Blah Blah!!! I ate half of it and put the rest away.

Tonight I pulled it out. Rehydrated the rice, and threw it into a frying pan with some olive oil, butter and a wee bit of water. I then poured off the ginger sauce, and put the chicken, onions, green things, and whatever they had in there, into the pan. I poured over some Teriyaki marinade and cooked it up.

A new concoction: Teriyaki Ginger Chicken. ... As good as it sounds!


----------



## bykfixer

Loox like it smells great. 

Tonight was beef stroganof by Hamburger Helper (with ground chicken) for Mrs Fixer and rabbit food for me. I did eat some of the entre' but have some spinach and carrots that have been hanging around several days. Steamer-time. 

I believe carrots can last as long as twinkies and moon pies, however I've been munching on sliced carrots a lot lately. 

I also had about 1/4 of frozen brocolli so I added that to pan full of spinach and carrots. For consistant tenderness I cooked the carrots 5 minutes, added the brocolli for 8 more minutes, then the spinach for 3. The spinach shrinks to nothing cooked any longer. 

Anyway, add a little bit of butter (or buttery spread) to the hot veggies in the serving dish and enjoy low calorie, high nutrition rabbit food. 




After eating nearly all of it.


----------



## Poppy

Hey... Poppy likes it!

I have a couple of big bags of frozen broccoli, carrots and cauliflower in the box freezer. It's a great pairing of veggies, and goes with chicken any way I choose to cook the chicken. I often add onions to whatever I am cooking.

I agree... part of the challenge of cooking is to have everything come off of the stove at the same time. It takes some pre-thought.


----------



## bykfixer

I have mad respect for fry cooks at greasey spoon joints like Mels Diner or Waffle House. Getting the hash browns, bacon, pancakes, eggs over easy etc all ready at the same time? Hour after hour?


----------



## Poppy

Last night home alone with the dog, I cooked up some 80-20 ground beef for us. I added cheese to his, but seasoned mine up a bit.

I mixed in some Montreal Steak seasoning, and diced onion. I wiped some olive oil onto my pan to prevent sticking. Then I fried both patties up. When finished, I applied some Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce on mine, and then covered both with some three cheese mexican shredded cheese.

I added some diced onion to a can of beans, and a tablespoon of Sweet Baby Ray's.

Lettuce salad, with Chunky Blue Cheese dressing.

 Gotta love me some blue cheese,


----------



## knucklegary

bykfixer said:


> I have mad respect for fry cooks at greasey spoon joints like Mels Diner or Waffle House. Getting the hash browns, bacon, pancakes, eggs over easy etc all ready at the same time? Hour after hour?


If you've ever watched those cooks work, they use long spatulas and move like master brick layers


----------



## Poppy

You know who are fun to watch? Those Samurai chefs who cook at your table.


----------



## Poppy

Our little dog is getting tired of eating his kibbles.

Last night, I made some Southern fried chicken: a chicken breast filetted, pounded, dipped in seasoned flour and fried in olive oil.

I cut up the larger piece for him, and added some water to the pan to make a little chicken stock, which I poured over his kibbles.

When he was done, I think he had a smile on his face!


----------



## raggie33

i dont do pics my food is ugly lol . tonight i ground my own beef for a hamburger it was amazeing


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> i dont do pics my food is ugly lol . tonight i ground my own beef for a hamburger it was amazeing


 
What did you use for your beef?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BBQ chicken -


----------



## raggie33

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What did you use for your beef?


some cheap beef from the local mexican market. made sure not to waste the fat distrubted fat thru burger , best burger i have had


----------



## pnwoutdoors

Poppy said:


> Yeah, it is hard to cook for just ONE, and it is relatively expensive. But it doesn't cost much more to cook for four. Therefore it really makes a lot of financial sense to *cook enough for four, eat one portion, and separate and freeze the other three portions. *



For the past 40yrs+, that's the way I've cooked most meals. The first time around, it's a 4-6 people ... but, just me and perhaps a guest. The rest gets stored in small, airtight, 1-2 serving containers in the freezer. Easy to pop one into a casserole dish or microwave, heat it up, reconfigure some of the spices/herbs ... and, voila!, a new dish. Often, at least with many foods, the flavors have melded since the first cooking and it can taste better.

I do my own spice blends, from the corns/seeds. I do my own soups. I make most dishes from scratch, other than pre-made noodles or pre-made bread (which is a rare item for me). Much prefer fresh produce, natural foods, unprocessed and unpacked foods, then putting it together myself. In the end, costs quite a bit less, eliminates most of the salt and preservatives/chemicals that processed packaged foods typically have, and it's simple enough to skew the flavor profile to however I prefer it. 

A few times annually, I create a bone broth from scratch. Spiced and herbed a bit, then stored into small-ish freezer containers. Healthy and rich, and it can easily be added to a range of dishes for added savory flavor and "zip."


----------



## knucklegary

Pnw, Did you learn this in culinary school, or pick it up from watching grandma cook?


----------



## pnwoutdoors

knucklegary said:


> Pnw, Did you learn this in culinary school, or pick it up from watching grandma cook?



Pretty much, I just came to realize that cooking a number of decent dishes took a lot of time. Cooking for one took about the same time as cooking for 4-6. Only took a little more chopping time, and the minor expense of freezer-safe containers. That "leftovers" quite often taste better (as flavors meld) just sealed it. Became a part of my cooking in college. Never have been to culinary training. Could have saved a lot of wasted effort and, um, scars. But it was all good. Learned much.

Soups, for example. I'll often make 20+ quarts of stock. Then, for a soup I'll take a couple containers of stock from the freezer then chopping enough ingredients for several days' worth of soup servings. Altogether, might get ~80 servings of soup squeezed out of that batch (20+ qts) of stock.

Spices are all from scratch, using the whole corns and seeds. When ground up, I'll have a jug for the spicy stuff, a different jug for the Mid-East flavorings, etc. So all of the raw spices are purchased in bulk at much-discounted prices, kept in air-tight containers until needed, then grinding up only what I plan to use over the next month. Works really well, and the spice blends are far fresher and more potent than by buying the pre-made packaged stuff.


----------



## kerneldrop

Potato salad with baby Yukons and Reds
I make the Mayo. I add Dijon mustard


----------



## pnwoutdoors

kerneldrop said:


> I make the Mayo. I add Dijon mustard ...



If ever interested in making your own mustard, here's a fairly simple recipe. Adds a good bit of "zing" beyond that of many mustards.









Roman Mustard


Note: Adapted from The Mustard Book by Rosamond Man and Robin Weir.




www.splendidtable.org


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Garlic Chicken Mac n Cheese with Roasted Red Sweet Peppers & Broccoli


----------



## knucklegary

After eating all that broccoli does your family make you stay outside


----------



## Poppy

Chance,
Now that is one sweet looking meal.

Last night, trying to empty the freezer a little bit.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

knucklegary said:


> After eating all that broccoli does your family make you stay outside



That was our eldest son's portion. No issues to report. 😄 

Thanks, Poppy.


----------



## knucklegary

Poppy, What brand of frozen raviolis are good?


----------



## Poppy

knucklegary said:


> Poppy, What brand of frozen raviolis are good?


Celentano is the only brand who's name comes to mind. I can't say that I have ever done a comparison taste test of various brands. 

I do like Mrs. T's pierogies though 

I like em fried in butter, and covered in sour cream.


----------



## bykfixer

A couple of weeks ago I bought some beef kabobs on clearance. It was a half pound for a buck 34 for aged beef. Sold!!
But I always end up with chewey, rubbery kabobs when cooked on the grill. I saw Poppy's post about frying something (which I forget what it was) in a skillet in butter and thought skillet fried kabobs cooked super hot, super quick might turn out ok. I also had some minute rice in a cup to microwave. 

Heat a half stick of butter in a skillet on low then crank up the heat. While butter was melting sprinkle Lawreys seasoning salt liberally on one side. When the butter was hot I placed the pieces seasoned side down then added Lawreys black pepper seasoning to the side up. Let cook 3-5 minutes each side while the rice is in the microwave. When the beef was browned it was then cut into spoon size chunks, and heat turned way down to simmer, then add the cooked rice to the butter that now is seasoned and stir. By then stuff is burning to the skillet so add 2 cups of water and stir in all that burnt yummy-ness. The rice soaks up all the seasoned water and butter. 

Beef kabobs and rice turned out better than I ever expected. And all that burnt stuck on stuff was in the rice while the alluminum pan was pretty much self cleaned. Bonus.


----------



## raggie33

made another omlete lately im useing way more oil so im kind of frying the eggs gives them a bit of crunch very yummy .but wath that oil dont need no fire in kitchen


----------



## knucklegary

Poppy said:


> Celentano is the only brand who's name comes to mind. I can't say that I have ever done a comparison taste test of various brands.
> 
> I do like Mrs. T's pierogies though
> 
> I like em fried in butter, and covered in sour cream.


I haven't seen frozen raviolis, then again I don't look for them. I have seen some in the deli sections fresh, dated in fridges. 
Celentano brand sounds familiar. 
Mrs T pierogi's.. not sure of..
You guys in East get different brands than our West.. One thing for certain, watching your meals makes me want to indulge more often


----------



## Poppy

Yesterday I met a friend for lunch. I had a salad with some grilled chicken on top. It was large enough that I boxed half of it to bring home. Last night, I had it for dinner, I added some more chicken, and more blue cheese dressing.

I had two boneless chicken breasts in the refrigerator that needed cooking soon, so I made them two different ways.

Each filletted, and pounded. One sauteed in Asian Sesame, Garlic and soy sauce, and the other sauteed in some Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce. I added some asian to my salad, and most of the rest of it I gave to the dog. He'll get the rest tonight for his dinner. IF and when I give him the BBQ, I'll rinse it off first.

LOL... he likes Poppy's cooking


----------



## raggie33

my egg foo young is amazeing to taste maybe not so good to look at. maybe i need betetr plates


----------



## bykfixer

Another meat and rice trial and error based on the recent kabobs idea.
This time it was clearance pork rib eyes sprinkled with Lawreys black pepper seasoning salt on one side and seasoning salt on the other.




Side one





The other side
Slowly melt a half stick of butter then crank up the heat to quickly cook the chops. That also puts some yummy burnt stuff on the pan.

Then cook some rice




This was my choice




1:30 when cooking both cups





When chops are done lower heat and cut into quarter size chunks. Add the cooked rice.





Stir in the rice and add a cup of water





Served with lemonade.

About $3 for the rice and chops meal and $1 for the lemonade and about 15 minutes start to finish.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks delish. I'd have some.


----------



## knucklegary

Count me in t👀!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I were going to prepare lasagna for tonight's family dinner. However, it's a bit hot so BBQ Burgers seemed like a better idea. 






I like mine with lettuce and tomato 
Medium-rare with mustard'd be nice 
Heaven on Earth with an onion slice 
Heinz 57 and french fried potatoes 
Cheeseburger in paradise 
Making the best of every virtue and vice 
Worth every damn bit of sacrifice 
To get a cheeseburger in paradise


----------



## Poppy

Saturday, I made a big bowl of salad to bring to a family BBQ (lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, and thin sliced red onions.) I brought much of it back home. Sunday, my next door neighbor, knowing that I am home alone, brought over a plate of Spanish seasoned pork chops, and rice, and I gave them 2/3rds of the salad I had.

Last night, I returned their tupperware container with Chicken Marsala and a box of "Chicken Rice a Roni". I suspect they will have that tonight for dinner.






I fried/sauteed the mushrooms in butter. Spooned out the mushrooms to a bowl, and then fried/sauteed quartered boneless chicken breasts in the same pan with extra butter added. I first dredged the chicken in seasoned flour (garlic, salt and pepper). When it was done, they were removed to a cutting board, and the mushrooms went back into the pan. I poured in Marsala wine.

While letting that reduce a little, I cut up the breast quarters into smaller pieces. I added more wine, and a tablespoon of the seasoned flour, to thicken and add more volume of gravy. Then I put the chicken back in.

I spooned it around a bit to get the pieces covered in the marsala gravy.

I should make this more often. because I really enjoy it, and it is easy to do.


----------



## Poppy

Tonight, Montreal Chicken by Grill Mates.

Boneless chicken breasts dredged in 50% flour, 50% Montreal Chicken, and fried in olive oil, with some Left over Rice a Roni as a side, makes for a quick and easy, tasty meal.


----------



## Poppy

General Tso's Chicken:

Yeah... take out, not made by me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

How's the breading to chicken ratio? My mom likes a product from Costco, but I find one has to consume a lot of breading goop to get just a little chicken.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> How's the breading to chicken ratio? My mom likes a product from Costco, but I find one has to consume a lot of breading goop to get just a little chicken.


funny that you should ask, because I was considering that while I was eating it/them. I think that one should use some baking soda, or corn starch to make the breading fluffy. The pieces were fluffy, but inconsistent. Some were almost all breading, and others were pieces of breaded chicken.

Your point though is well taken, the picture of the plate I presented above was, what was left over from the previous night. One $13 dish was enough for two plates. All that breading was very filling.


----------



## bykfixer

Perhaps panko bread crumbs are the secret. 








What are Panko Bread Crumbs?


Panko bread crumbs are the perfect crunchy addition to casseroles, fried foods, and anything that you want to add a crispy crust to!




www.spendwithpennies.com


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Perhaps panko bread crumbs are the secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are Panko Bread Crumbs?
> 
> 
> Panko bread crumbs are the perfect crunchy addition to casseroles, fried foods, and anything that you want to add a crispy crust to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spendwithpennies.com


Yeah, but nope.
If I use breading:
Half the time I use panko, the other half I use seasoned breadcrumbs.

I typically dredge in seasoned flour, then egg wash, then panko or seasoned breadcrumbs. I think the magic to get that thick breading that has small bubbles in it is to use baking soda. I've never done it so I do not know.


----------



## Poppy

The fixins for Poppy's blue cheese burger:

Aged Danish blue cheese
some iceberg lettuce
a couple of slices of Jersey Tomato
some thin sliced red onion, pickled in Red Wine Vinegar, and Grenadine.






The 1/3rd lb burger was fried with some sweet Vandalia onion.
And accompanied with cucumber and red onion salad, with sour cream and dill.

Around here this would be a fifteen dollar burger.


----------



## bykfixer

Something from a box that takes as long to stir as to boil the shell noodles. It's called "suddenly pasta salad". The flavor is "bacon and ranch". 

We mix in canned tuna, chunk imitation crab meat chunks, freshly shredded new york cheddar and mayo. 

Takes like 10 minutes to boil the noodles, a few minutes to mix the ingredients while the noodles boil, then mix the combo for a few minutes. Let sit overnight or eat while still warm. We cook it the night before. 

Sometimes I mix peas in mine. Sometimes I'll chop up some lettuce and mix it in a bowl of this stuff. Sometimes I add shredded baby carrots.


----------



## Poppy

Man, I like all the different variations!


----------



## raggie33

im addicted to Parmesan cheese i eat pasta like 20 meals a week due to the high food cost and even them i look for deals on spaghetti noodles and sauce. i love mids but its so expensive tonight kraft parmasan cheese was on sale .man o man ill never get another brand kraft rocks


----------



## raggie33

any of you fine folks had wagoo steak? omg it looks so yummy like as if it was made in a lab marblings is amazeing i wish i could eat it thru my tv omg i love a good steak rib eye is my fav just cooked with salt still cold in middle with a huge baked potato and real butter


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Last night's dinner. 😋


----------



## Poppy

Chance, that looks colorful, and tasty.

Grilled vadalia onion, lettuce, tomato, and blue cheese, to top off a 1/3rd lb grilled burger, coated with some sweet baby rays BBQ sauce.






Set up with a side of cucumber salad, and tater tots.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Blue cheese ..... mmmmm, that's gotta be a bold tasting experience. 😋


----------



## bykfixer

The other day I had lunch at an I talian joint that served the steak n cheese sub with blue cheese. 
Not bad.
They had a steak n cheese hoagie and a philly steak n cheese too but I opted for steak n cheese sub to try the blue cheese.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> The other day I had lunch at an I talian joint that served the steak n cheese sub with blue cheese.
> Not bad.
> They had a steak n cheese hoagie and a philly steak n cheese too but I opted for steak n cheese sub to try the blue cheese.


 
You know the thing. 😄 Pictures, or it didn't happen.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> The other day I had lunch at an I talian joint that served the steak n cheese sub with blue cheese.
> Not bad.
> They had a steak n cheese hoagie and a philly steak n cheese too but I opted for steak n cheese sub to try the blue cheese.


The next time you are a real Italian deli and getting a sandwich, try an Italian, with pickled eggplant, and fresh mozz. Most places don't have pickled eggplant, but if you see it there, you know that you are in a real Italian deli.


----------



## bykfixer

The place was run by folks from south of the border. It's kinda strange to be in an I talian joint and everybody is speaking Spanish.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> The place was run by folks from south of the border. It's kinda strange to be in an I talian joint and everybody is speaking Spanish.


 
So, Mex-Italion then. How was it?


----------



## bykfixer

Eh, it was ok. I liked the 'spike' the bleu cheese provided.
I take my "team" out to lunch once a month and we tried this place for a change. A government complex is nearby and we kept seeing the parking lot loaded with government vehicles so we figured it must be good. 
It turns out government employees get a special discount.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

bykfixer said:


> Eh, it was ok. I liked the 'spike' the bleu cheese provided.
> *I take my "team" out to lunch once a month *and we tried this place for a change. A government complex is nearby and we kept seeing the parking lot loaded with government vehicles so we figured it must be good.
> It turns out government employees get a special discount.


 
You're a great American! 👍 👍


----------



## bykfixer




----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 30705


LOL... that must be the low calorie version.


----------



## bykfixer

I had to set them on my dash to cool some because my fingers could not take anymore scalding from being fresh out of the fryer.
I thought of this thread. 

I'm a member of a car forum where a bunch of the vegan's there would probably scold me for contributing to the plague of greedy corparations ruining the health of unsuspecting victims across the planet. They got all twisted when I said I like corn on the cob....
Think I'll post that photo there real quick.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Why is corn, that grows on a cob, referred to as corn on the cob? Doesn't it make sense to refer to processed corn as corn off the cob?


----------



## SYZYGY

i view it as an example of people being disconnected from their food. perhaps to them, corn in its natural state actually comes out of a bag from the freezer or something.

for brevity, i would call
corn on the cob -> corn
corn off the cob -> loose corn or cut corn


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why is corn, that grows on a cob, referred to as corn on the cob? Doesn't it make sense to refer to processed corn as corn off the cob?


It refers to a simpler time when corn on the cob was a summer treat like watermelon and lemonade. Now that food comes from around the globe year 'round it can be had year round.

Enter marketing: once upon a time gaoline had a lead additive. When no lead gas was introduced it costed more. Yet it was less expensive to produce.

Same goes for the DelMonte frozen corn on the cob I pay more for corn on the cob than the stuff in a can that probably costs more to produce. I get that sense of pleasure by chowing down on the stuff then picking it out of my teeth after.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

.... Corn off the cob. It was a joke.


----------



## raggie33

ingles always has a big tray of cooked chicken for 2 bucks .not sure why there is no way they make money on it


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

raggie33 said:


> ingles always has a big tray of cooked chicken for 2 bucks .not sure why there is no way they make money on it


 
Loss-leader 
Noun 
A product sold at a loss to attract customers. 

Managment hopes the chicken purchasing customer will also pick up a few expensive items from the deli.


----------



## knucklegary

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> .... Corn off the cob. It was a joke.


For soups, during Fall and Winter, I buy fresh frozen "cut" petite sweet white corn.
It's actually pretty good as is for a side dish
Frozen baby lima beans goes into my veggie soups as well. Ummm good!


----------



## bykfixer

One pound of baby lima beans in a crock pot with a tablespoon of fresh ground pepper, 4 cups of water and two sticks of unsalted butter on low for 4-6 hours, man-o-man what a treat. Add some ham or real bacon bits if you choose. Each Thanksgiving I start a batch around 9 am and serve around 5 pm. There's rarely much left if any.

At Christmas I keep them to myself....

Edit:
Today's experiment;
1" tall pork chops baked at 325F for 30 minutes. 




I took a tablespoon of black pepper seasoning salt and stirred it into 2 tablespoons of water. Cut a few slices into the chops and spooned onto the sauce. It was actually really good. 
Served with Bush's pork & beans with chilled orange mango Body Armor to wash down the meal.


----------



## Poppy

LOL.. I thought "Body Armor" was a deodorant!

Last night I used equal parts flour, Grill Mates Montreal Chicken, and ground Ginger to dredge a couple pieces of chicken breast filleted and beaten.

A bag of frozen Steam Fresh Tex Mex veggies 6 minutes in the microwave, and I had a quick delicious meal that cooked up quickly, and added few btu's to the kitchen, during another one of our heat waves.


----------



## raggie33

u all must be rich to afford food lol...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Started with some leftover chicken fajita, heated it then scrambled up four eggs, heated the tortillas in the skillet then made this ^ 

I experienced a little difficulty plating it due to the size. Yes, I was hungry.


----------



## Poppy

Ohhhh.... sour cream and guacamole! You're making me want to go out and get some  

last night same as the night before but different seasoning.











I gave my daughter the larger piece of chicken, so she could share with the dog.

I ate all the tex mex, she made different veggies for herself and the dog.


----------



## Poppy

Lady are you rich?

*Lady, are you rich?*They huddled inside the storm door — two children in ragged outgrow coats.
"Any old papers, lady?"
I was busy. I wanted to say no — until I looked down at their feet. Thin little sandals, sopped with sleet. "Come in and I'll make you a cup of hot cocoa." There was no conversation. Their soggy sandals left marks upon the hearthstone.
Cocoa and toast with jam to fortify against the chill outside. I went back to the kitchen and started again on my household budget…
The silence in the front room struck through to me. I looked in.
The girl held the empty cup in her hands, looking at it. The boy asked in flat voice, "Lady… are you rich?"
"Am I rich? Mercy, no!" I looked at my shabby slipcovers.
The girl put her cup back in its saucer — carefully. "Your cups match your saucers." Her voice was old with a hunger that was not of the stomach.




They left then, holding their bundles of papers against the wind. They hadn't said thank you. They didn't need to. They had done more than that. Plain blue pottery cups and saucers. But they matched. I tested the potatoes and stirred the gravy. Potatoes and brown gravy — a roof over our heads — my man with a good steady job — these things matched, too.
I moved the chairs back from the fire and tidied the living room. The muddy prints of small sandals were still wet upon my hearth. I let them be. I want them there in case I ever forget again how very rich I am.


----------



## bykfixer

My mom and dad grew up during the depression. It really helped make a difference in how they behaved as adults and how they raised their children. They were very rich but not with silver and gold or things the world says makes you wealthy like prestige and fame.

They were rich with honor, integrity and decency. Often life would run them over but they'd always remember a much worse time from their formative years and know that time would make things right again. We never missed a meal, they made sure of that. It might not be what us kids wanted. It might not be as tastey as the neighbors were eating. But those fried chicken Sunday dinners or meatloaf night were greatly appreciated. To me, that was like growing up rich. 

I'm somewhere at the end of the baby boomer generation and watched vietnam on the 6:30 news on an old black and white tv. We were the last on the block to have a color tv, but we'd pretend it was color on Saturday morning. We were the last on the block to have a lot of things, but we had a good time anyway. 

My parents enriched us with happiness. You cannot buy that in any store.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Our two sons prepared dinner for us last night. 





Baked salmon 
Couscous 
and some corn off the cob.


----------



## Poppy

More Grill Mates:
Brown Sugar Bourbon


----------



## Poppy

And for a little smoky flavor:

SmokeHouse Maple 
I like Nutmeg, but it didn't go as well with smoke as I thought it would


----------



## Poppy

I’m trying to stay away from grains, well at least somewhat. No bagels for me.
Breakfast of champions.

Sliced pepperoni and Swiss.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Presenting last night's dinner - The guacamole, double cheese, pico de Gallo, lettuce, onion, pickles, on a big fluffy bun, burger.


----------



## bykfixer

Chicken n chard for supper tonight. 
Not sure how yet.


----------



## Poppy

Now that's a meal on a bun!!!
Napkins please.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

After so many years, I've finally discovered how much more I prefer chicken thighs over chicken breasts.


----------



## Poppy

Hmmm, chicken thighs are great on the grill.
A brushing with olive oil, a little salt and pepper, and grilled on one side.
Then flipped, and given a brushing with your favorite BBQ sauce.
Then flipped one more time for a brushing on the other side. When the sauce is caramelized, and the chicken is cooked to 165F that bad boy is done 

I don't know what you do with chard. I guess stir fried with a little coriander, cilantro, and spritzed with lemon or lime juice? Maybe some toasted sesame seeds?


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> After so many years, I've finally discovered how much more I prefer chicken thighs over chicken breasts.


Oh yeah,
I once saw an episode of grilling with Bobby Flay, and he taught how to make skinless boneless thighs on the grill. Also how to make a BBQ sauce. There must have been 8 ingredients in it. Yes, it was tasty, but too much work for this guy, to ever repeat. Sweet Baby Ray's comes right out of the bottle!


----------



## bykfixer

Turns out the 4 thighs weren't thawing fast enough. Normally I'd soak them in water to thaw faster but...why not add some flavoring too?
The flavor will come from liquid bullion. Think KFC type gravy concentrate only not KFC flavor but grandma's. Stood vertical to ensure the meat is submerged top to bottom. 
Still not sure how I'll cook it.


----------



## bykfixer

So after some consideration I baked the chicken in its juices with some garlic salt sprinkled on top and had mashed potato's on the side. I kept eating a chard leaf about every 45 minutes all afternoon so by supper time I'd had my fill of rabbit food. 

The chicken baked in a glass pan at 400 for 45 minutes in the broth in the the ziplock bags turned out pretty tastey. I was using up stuff in the cabinet(s), hence the garlic and herb mashed potatos. The garlic salt was something Mrs Fixer likes. I used about a teaspoon divided between the 4 thighs.


----------



## knucklegary

Byk, the chicken sounds good. Sometimes I like to shake'n bake in a large pan, olive oil, fry the thighs brown.. Then veg or chicken broth and add raw veggies, snap peas, carrots, celery, onion, garlic, whatever's in fridge. Like a chicken fricassee. It's a complete meal. I guess you can add Chard, but personally I find it bitter
Are you eating a raw chard leaf every 45 mins to lower cholesterol numbers?
That stuff going down raw is hard to digest. What about putting into juicer, add carrots to sweeten, make a drink.. Then stay close to "the head" (-;


----------



## bykfixer

I was eating the leaf like a rabbit would. The idea is eat foods with lots of water in order to allow the water to absorb more slowly than drinking it.


----------



## knucklegary

bykfixer said:


> I was eating the leaf like a rabbit would. The idea is eat foods with lots of water in order to allow the water to absorb more slowly than drinking it.


Do rabbits eat celery, it's juicy for a hot day 🥵


----------



## raggie33

wth is the diffence between horseradish and tarter sauce? just bought some but had no idea what to choose it was for fish sticks btw i love fish sticks lol good ole poor people food


----------



## bykfixer

Tonights solo meal includes lunch for tomorrow.
Salmon cooked in a skillet coated with extra virgin olive oil and good ole southern baked beans. Chard for dessert.





The larger slab is tomorrows lunch





Baked beans for the fiber and other good stuff





A chard just because.


----------



## raggie33

i love bush baked beans not many people know this but eddie van halen made them possible


----------



## bridgman

raggie33 said:


> wth is the diffence between horseradish and tarter sauce? just bought some but had no idea what to choose it was for fish sticks btw i love fish sticks lol good ole poor people food


Tartar sauce is generally something like mayo+mustard+pickles as a base, while horseradish is more like a good hot mustard on its own.

Tartar sauce has kind of a sweet/sour/creamy taste while horseradish clears out nasal passages 

Generally you see tartar sauce with fish and horseradish with beef.

Fish sticks are great !


----------



## raggie33

yeah i got the wrong one lol it was bland i like the one arbys sells


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer,
That salmon looks delish!

Tonight I cooked up about 2.5 lbs of boneless chicken breasts, filletted and hammered out.
Dredged in Seasoned flour (with Grill Mates Roasted Garlic and herbs)
Egg wash
Seasoned bread crumbs
and fried in extra virgin olive oil.

For sides we had some cheesy Rice a Roni, peas, and Jellied Cranberry sauce.


----------



## raggie33

buddy in school family had a deli id give him my lunch money and he gave me a turkey and cranbeery sandmich


----------



## bykfixer

Wow, cranberry jelly in August? At my house that would be like fruit cake in June. 
I have a small stockpile of chicken products I'm saving for cooler weather. Prices recently have been through the roof. I'm all over that rice-a-roni. Mmmmmm

I had seedless red grapes for the night time snack. At 34 calories per 10 with lots of stuff thst's way better for people than a snickers bar. I ate about 20. They have lots of water too.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Wow, cranberry jelly in August? At my house that would be like fruit cake in June.
> I have a small stockpile of chicken products I'm saving for cooler weather. Prices recently have been through the roof. I'm all over that rice-a-roni. Mmmmmm


LOL... yeah, isn't it funny that we hardly ever eat certain foods, but always have them during certain holidays?

IDK when was the last time I had baby onions in cream sauce, or brussel sprouts either broiled, or in cheese sauce (yet I love them either way!). I was thinking apple sauce would go great with the chicken, but didn't find any in the pantry, but I spied with my little eye, three cans of cranberry sauce. They were probably there since Thanksgiving.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> I have a small stockpile of chicken products I'm saving for cooler weather. Prices recently have been through the roof.


Yes, I agree. There are two competing supermarkets near enough to each other I can go to either. I check their online flyer to see which has chicken for less. I can usually get boneless breasts for $2.99 a lb if I buy the family pack, at one place or the other. The family pack has been about 5 lbs. A few days ago, the family pack was only 3lbs. So I bought two of them. I find it interesting that they have downsized them too!

Chicken prices when not on sale however can be upwards of $3.99 and even up to $5.49! Yesterday I bought a dozen eggs for $3.99. I went to that store because eggs are usually a little less there, than at the other. I guess there is an egg shortage coming? They certainly had plenty in stock.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

We decided to prepare these for last night's family dinner - 

 

Fresh off the grill - 






Try them. They were the best fish tacos I've ever had.


----------



## bykfixer

Anybody got any tips on turning bananas into beverages? Any other ways to eat them?
Doc (and friends) say eat bananas. I just don't like bananas. But I'm willing to try them in a smoothie or some other form.


----------



## raggie33

there illegal here since around 2004 due to the invasion


----------



## knucklegary

bykfixer said:


> Anybody got any tips on turning bananas into beverages? Any other ways to eat them?
> Doc (and friends) say eat bananas. I just don't like bananas. But I'm willing to try them in a smoothie or some other form.


Bananas are more palatable frozen. Be sure to peel first before freezing (-;

In a blender; 2 cups Almond milk, 1-2 frozen or fresh bananas, pure vanilla ice cream (the no added sugar stuff) Cocoa baking powder, has no sugar.. 

If you're not a chocolate fan skip the coco and add or subtract whatever you like


----------



## Poppy

Two nights ago we had one of those chicken cutlets each, left over peas and rice a roni, and some sweet potato gnocchi. That was a little different.




And then last night we had a bag of frozen chicken, pasta, and vegetables, to which we added a cut up chicken cutlet. Without that additional cutlet it would have been more like a bag of mixed veggies. It was sprinkled with grated parm cheese.







There is one more cutlet left for the dog, so tonight is either take out, or I'll have to start cooking again.

I see that top round for London Broil is still on sale today for $2.99 lb.

They probably only sell it in a package of two, so I'd cook one and freeze the other.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Your chicken veggie pasta [email protected]@Ks yummy, Poppy. 👍 👍 😋


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Your chicken veggie pasta [email protected]@Ks yummy, Poppy. 👍 👍 😋


It was tasty. Real simple to make, just grease a pan for easy cleaning, then dump the bag's contents in with 1/2 cup of water. Cover it, and Let it steam up for 12 minutes, and done.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

My 87-year experienced mother prepared a Tex-Mex meal for us. The casserole was a little on the wet side, but nonetheless delicious.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> My 87-year experienced mother prepared a Tex-Mex meal for us. The casserole was a little on the wet side, but nonetheless delicious.
> 
> View attachment 31044


Ah... she puts love and experience into her dishes. God Bless her.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Ah... she puts love and experience into her dishes. God Bless her.


 
Indeed! At 87 years of seasoning you can imagine how meal preparation (and eating) could become somewhat monotonous for a person. Mom had indeed grown weary of both tasks. Then during the COVID years, she and her grandson, my nephew, started joining us for family dinners three or four nights a week. Most of the time our sons man the kitchen. Sometimes my Better 3/4s and I would, and ever so often Granny, would cook. At first it was obvious mom was only doing so to help out, not because she enjoyed cooking. I, who she refers to as her Good Son, being sometimes honest to a fault, mentioned to her that there was something missing from her meals - Love. Then whenever Granny informed me she was going to cook, I'd jokingly remind her to not forget the love. 

Poppy, your post made me smile because love has again become the main ingredient in all of Granny's meals.


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Poppy, your post made me smile because love has again become the main ingredient in all of Granny's meals.


Chance,
Making you smile, made me smile


----------



## bykfixer

Somebody told me Wawa has good club sandwiches. They were correct. I had a turkey, ham, bacon, lettuce and mayo with extra meat on whole wheat for about $8. Best dam club sandwich I've ever eaten.


----------



## bykfixer

Here's one I am proud of.
Another experiment that turned out awesome. Start out with 2 -5oz tuna steaks marinated in a mixture of Italian dressing and lemon juice. Two days in the Italian dressing then drain that and added three tablespoons of lemon juice on top of them this morning. Taken out of the fridge 15 minutes before cooking on a gas grill at 350 degrees for 5 minutes per side. Corn oil was brushed on the grates as a non stick agent.

6 baby russet potatoes were cooked in the microwave for 4 minutes to soften. In an alluminum skillet (non teflon coated) a 50/50 mixture olive and corn oil was heated to #7 of 10 on a gas stove. Slice potatos, being careful 'cause they're hot. Placed the potatos into the heated oil like fried potatos and onions only instead of onions I used frozen brocoli florets. Once they had thawed I melted a half stick of butter. In about 10 minutes the potatos were really soft, the brocoli soft and butter was sticking to everything.

Mrs Fixer added salt to her potatos and brocoli mixture. To me, the tuna was spicey enough. I don't know that I could duplicate this dinner but I sure am going to try next time I see tuna steaks on sale.


----------



## Poppy

Looks great Mr. Fixer!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Looks great Mr. Fixer!


 
+1 [email protected]@Ks delicious!


----------



## bykfixer

Lunch and dinner post
Lunch was a turkey and ham club from a Wawa gas station on multi-grain bread, hold the tomato. They put just the right amount of mayo on it. A little less than $7 plus a drink. (Fanta orange soda btw)





Dinner was fried flounder using a 80/20 mixture of panko bread crumbs and corn meal. A pinch of cracked black peppercorn and a dash of sea salt. Cooked in a skim of corn oil. Peas on the side and spring water to drink with 22 red grapes for dessert. 





Since June the scale likes me more each time I step on it because it strains a little less each time.


----------



## Poppy

@bykfixer,
Yes those WaWa sandwiches can be quite tasty. Yesterday, I had one: Sweet onion chicken. Little chunks of chicken, sweet onion relish, fresh spinach, and raw thin sliced red onion.


----------



## pnwoutdoors

bykfixer said:


> Anybody got any tips on turning bananas into beverages? Any other ways to eat them?
> Doc (and friends) say eat bananas. I just don't like bananas. But I'm willing to try them in a smoothie or some other form.



Bananas can be great in a smoothie. But you'll have to moderate the amount of bananas, if the taste is a turn-off for you.

Try this, in a blender: 1/2 to 1 banana, 1C mixed berries, 1 juice from lime (or lemon), 1/2 to 1C yogurt, 1/2 avocado, 1/2C pomegranate juice, 2C milk (or nut/soy milk). The berries, citrus juice and pomegranate juice will "cut" the flavor of the banana. Can add a leaf or two of kale, chard or a handful of spinach leaves, and/or a carrot, for more vitamins and flavor. Adjust the combinations, to taste, and for the volume of your blender's jug. (Makes several servings, with these amounts.)

I typically do this type of smoothie daily, for at least one of the meals. Nutritious, good mix of fats/proteins/carbs.


As for other ways to eat bananas, try grilling them. Cut into 1/2" thick slices, they can easily be cooked in the oven on the "broil" setting. they'll brown and caramelize on the outside. Be sure to flip them mid-way through, with tongs. I've found it helps moderate the "banana" taste and smell, reducing some of the pungency. Squeeze a lime over the slices, after they've come out of the oven. Can easily serve with chopped nuts, yogurt, mixed berries. Can grill several bananas like this, then (once cooled) freeze the slices in a ZipLoc freezer bag.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanks for the ideas pnw.

When I posed that question I was in dire strates after a plague of muscle cramps called side stitches, spasms of the lower abdomen and cramping shoulder blades. Someone suggested bananas and I was willing to try it out even though up to that point I had never liked the soft textured fruit. Some people can swallow a big chunk of steak but not a pill, I couldn't swallow that mushy banana stuff. 
After a couple of days I got past that and now enjoy a banana each day.

Not quite sure what was causing the muscle issue or what solved it really, but I honestly think the daily banana helped.


----------



## Poppy

Dinner started out like this:






An 8 pack of Primio Sweet Italian Sausage,
A bag of frozen sliced bell peppers,
A sweet vadalia onion
Salt, Italian Seasoning, garlic, and a little olive oil.
A couple of ounces of Port wine for flavor, and sweetness.

I cooked the Sausages on the grill, and the veggies in a pan.
I married them together for a few minutes, and shared them with the dog.






He was a happy camper.


----------



## kerneldrop

No dressing. No cheese. Later in the week I’ll add generous amount of Honey Mustard bc it gets tougher to put down.


----------



## ledbetter

Poppy said:


> Dinner started out like this:
> View attachment 31347
> 
> 
> An 8 pack of Primio Sweet Italian Sausage,
> A bag of frozen sliced bell peppers,
> A sweet vadalia onion
> Salt, Italian Seasoning, garlic, and a little olive oil.
> A couple of ounces of Port wine for flavor, and sweetness.
> 
> I cooked the Sausages on the grill, and the veggies in a pan.
> I married them together for a few minutes, and shared them with the dog.
> 
> View attachment 31348
> 
> 
> He was a happy camper.


FYI onions are toxic to dogs.


----------



## bykfixer

This rascal preferred his onions fried with potatos. 
He ate magnolia tree leaves and flowers, heaven knows how much chocolate candy he'd steal off the kitchen counter, grapes, cigarette butts, a loaf of bread, an entire box of pop tarts, wash cloths, paint chips, an entire frisbee, a brick, roof shingles, and who knows what else. He lived to be 12. Arthritis in his spine and hips caused him to go lame.


----------



## bykfixer

Today's dinner was to thaw some $5 rib eyes I bought in July, sprinkle on a bit of Lawreys seasoning salt, rub it in, sprinkle some more, let sit at room temperature for 15 minutes while I got the table top Smokey Joe lava hot with about 50 charcoal briquets. Toss them bad boys on and all that marble quickly caught fire. Five minutes on each side and done.
Mashed potatoes with garlic and butter off to the side.....yum yum.
Spring water to drink.


----------



## Poppy

@kerneldrop that salad looks delicious!

I think it would go great with some Raspberry walnut dressing.


----------



## Poppy

ledbetter said:


> FYI onions are toxic to dogs.


I didn't know that. 
I am surprised at how many things dogs are not allowed to eat.

Actually, like Mr. Fixer's dog, we had to baby proof our house, because this guy likes to chew on anything plastic. He chews on some plants we have outside that the deer love, (I think they are mildly toxic) sometimes he'll eat grass and then puke it out, or it comes out the other end.

I'll have to add onions to the list of things he is not allowed to eat. Fortunately I only gave him some sausage, no veggies.


----------



## bykfixer

And grapes Poppy. Some dogs can tolerate a grape or two but most get real sick if only eating one. There's some chemical that murders their kidneys or something.
I did not know that when I tossed one to my 8 week old puppy who gobbled it up. The Mrs called on the phone shortly after. I said "hey the new dog loves grapes"...."WHAT, NOOOOOO THAT's VERY BAD FOR DOGS" she hollers. 

Uh oh, I killed the new dog, dratz. "But that one time Onyx stole the whole bag off the kitchen counter" I thought. 

The new dog puked it up a bit later. Phew!


----------



## pnwoutdoors

kerneldrop said:


> No dressing. No cheese. Later in the week I’ll add generous amount of Honey Mustard bc it gets tougher to put down.
> 
> View attachment 31371



Try finding a really good balsamic vinegar. A bit of mustard, some herbs with a kick, a dash of your favorite combination of spices, and a splashing of a good balsamic ... yum. Can make even the most-tiresome salad wake up.

Adding a few different pickled (or fermented) vegetables can also do the trick. (Can easily do DIY at home, or can find in some specialty groceries.) Lots of nutrients, and it'll add "zing" to any salad.


----------



## kerneldrop

I’d rather be miserable when I eat.
I chant eat for purpose not for pleasure before every bite. Haha 

It’s about to be meat and potatoes season. I haven’t decided what I’m going to do yet…I’m either going to gain 30lbs or lose 10lbs.


----------



## pnwoutdoors

kerneldrop said:


> I’d rather be miserable when I eat.
> I chant eat for purpose not for pleasure before every bite. Haha



Yeah. A _good_ balsamic will help with that, to break down your resolve. 

Of course, an exceptional balsamic will bum you out all over again. Darned things can get expensive.

For example:





Aceto balsamico extravecchio "Giuseppe II" - acquista in rete


Da qui puoi acquistare in rete l'aceto Balsamico extravecchio Giuseppe II dell'Acetaia Pedroni di Modena.




www.acetaiapedroni.it









Il gusto fruttato dell'Aceto balsamico extravecchio "Claudio"


Acquista in rete l'aceto Balsamico extravecchio Claudio, ideale con gelato alla crema e macedonia di frutta.




www.acetaiapedroni.it


----------



## knucklegary

bykfixer said:


> And grapes Poppy. Some dogs can tolerate a grape or two but most get real sick if only eating one. There's some chemical that murders their kidneys or something.
> I did not know that when I tossed one to my 8 week old puppy who gobbled it up. The Mrs called on the phone shortly after. I said "hey the new dog loves grapes"...."WHAT, NOOOOOO THAT's VERY BAD FOR DOGS" she hollers.
> 
> Uh oh, I killed the new dog, dratz. "But that one time Onyx stole the whole bag off the kitchen counter" I thought.
> 
> The new dog puked it up a bit later. Phew!


My JR loved grapes and prunes. Only to find out later it can be toxic.. Man, that sure takes the fun out of chasing after rolling grapes


----------



## knucklegary

Now I know why this stuff is always on sale. There should be a sign "eat at your own risk" 





Instead of eating raw in salads. I chopped into a beef stew and let simmer.. It was very good that way, and not over cooked killing all the nutritional value


----------



## kerneldrop

@knucklegary - do you remove the rib running down the middle? You gotta get rid of that. 
I'm cooking brussel sprouts tonight...it's in the Kale family

You have to eat it raw to full embrace your new raw vegetarian lifestyle


----------



## knucklegary

Kernel, Oh you bet! That center rib can be used to make training straps.. lol
Sorry I don't own a rabbit or guinea pig to eat all the trimmings


----------



## pnwoutdoors

knucklegary said:


> Now I know why this stuff is always on sale. There should be a sign "eat at your own risk"
> 
> View attachment 31407
> 
> Instead of eating raw in salads. I chopped into a beef stew and let simmer.. It was very good that way, and not over cooked killing all the nutritional value



If your family is the sort that still has one of those "jugs" of used bacon/frying grease, you can simply place a small dollup of the stuff in a pan, then heat your kale that way. Sprinkle with some herbs and red pepper flakes ... and voila. Masks much of the earthy, bitter taste, and doesn't need to be cooked very long to do so. Still quite nutritious. (Except for the 7yr old bacon grease, I mean.)

One trick I do: reserve a couple of small containers of bone broth, whenever I make it. These, I use for smaller cooking situations like yours. Adds a good bit of savory, can work with meats, eggs, veggies, and can easily be flavored with onions, garlic, herbs, spices.

You could try a different kale, as well. There are some varieties of smooth-leaf kale that have a much-reduced bitterness and are milder in terms of the earthy flavor. Easily grown, as well. Try Lacinato (aka "dinosaur") kale, in the stores. Or plant a Portuguese smooth-leaf (perennial) kale in the garden. Any of these, torn off the stiff inner rib and into smaller pieces, end up making decent-tasting salad leaves.


----------



## knucklegary

We usually cook with olive and canola oil. And, keep empty peanut butter jars for beef or chicken stock. 
If it's Portuguese kale that has the blood red stalk, I was thinking of trying some next time.


----------



## kerneldrop

Lunch. It’s not too hard to get down.


----------



## knucklegary

Kernel, adding some sardines or albacore, packed in water.. Body builders food 🤙


----------



## kerneldrop

In my 20s I would eat a ton of canned tuna and herring...plain, nothing on them. 
Now I don't think I could get through one can without quitting. lol


----------



## knucklegary

I am in my senior years and still can't get enough of sardines. I like 'em in sandwiches with swiss and sprouts on toasted cracked wheat sourdough, with cherry tomatoes and olives.. I think I'm hungry!


----------



## kerneldrop

Supper. Same as yesterday. 
I do corn tortillas bc zero saturated fat.


----------



## bykfixer

Buried under this mess was iceberg lettuce, a cut up carrot, about a quarter cup of smoked ham chunks, merinated chicken breast chunks, some radish, some fake crab meat and some spinach. 





To the side, garlic toast with a bit of extra sharp cheddar topping. 

To drink was spring water in a ceramic cup.


----------



## kerneldrop

Brussel Sprouts that are actually good
Done 100%: Air fryer, olive oil, light salt, pepper, lemon juice, lemon zest, balsamic glaze

Today I didn’t have lemon juice or zest. But really those make turn it from good to awesome


----------



## bykfixer

I like them lightly steamed, straight up and no fixin's. Eat 'em like bon bon's.


----------



## knucklegary

Brussels caramelized nice. Next time try tossing in bell pepper and cut up some sweet walla walla onions


----------



## raggie33

is it true there baby cabbages?


----------



## knucklegary

They grow on a long stalk. They look alike but not really tiny cabbages. Anything that smells that bad (like boiling dirty socks) while cooking has to be good for ya


----------



## knucklegary

Although I've never tried to grow them, seeds are cheap enough on Amz..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

A new page gets a new BBQ burger -


----------



## Poppy

Very nice chance!

Sorry no pictures, but yesterday we visited the campsite of our future in-laws annual camping trip. My son said, just bring a box of "Bubba Burgers". I made up a container of pickled red onion, and we were on our way.

We had a nice day of pleasant conversation, some swimming and hiking. Since I wasn't driving, I spent the day in conversation, and wine partaking 

Life is good!


----------



## Poppy

Happy Labor Day! 

Today Shop Rite had Top Round Beef for London Broil on sale with a coupon for $2.99 a pound in a two piece family pack. So I got about 4.5 pounds of beef. They were fairly thick, I'm sure that a LOT of people like them that way. But not me, so I filleted them, and cut them in half.

I cooked one up tonight on a grilling pan on top of the stove because we are in the middle of a 1.5 inch rainstorm. The rest I put into about 6 separate zip lock freezer baggies. Even at that, it was more than my daughter and I wanted, so the dog had a beefy meal.  Happy camper he is!

I seasoned it with a coating of olive oil, and some Grill Mates Montreal Steak seasoning. I cooked it to 145F and let it rest for 10 minutes. It was a little dry, but not bad, I think next time, I'll try 135F.


----------



## knucklegary

Looks a little over cooked but some like it med to well done. I'll eat it !


----------



## Poppy

Yeah Gary, it was a little overdone, even for me. I use a digital thermometer, and rarely cook steak, so I guess I'll go with a lower temp in the future.


----------



## kerneldrop

Add ketchup and I’ll eat the whole plate


----------



## Poppy

kerneldrop said:


> Add ketchup and I’ll eat the whole plate


Toss it in with some onions and cheese, and you'll have to fight me for it.


----------



## bykfixer

Burgers and hot dogs for Labor Day this year. Mrs. Fixers burger said "moo" and her hot dog was barely scorched. She loved it.
My burger could have been used as a small manhole cover and hot dog looked like a segment of bicycle inner tube. Perfect. 

Served on toasted white bread with rrrrrufles potato chips. Sweet tea for her, cran-grape juice for me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> Toss it in with some onions and cheese, and you'll have to fight me for it.


 
...... Poppy, Have you seen a picture of kerneldrop? 😄


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The sons BBQ - 







The salmon was also overcooked. I was bummed, but didn't say a word, even though I cautioned them not to cook it too long. It was delicious, none the less.


----------



## kerneldrop

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ...... Poppy, Have you seen a picture of kerneldrop? 😄


Haha he knows I have tingling hands right now. 
He has the advantage.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy once played a chiropractor in a broadway show, which means he knows the Vulcan nerve pinch.


----------



## kerneldrop

5.5 ounces of turkey 
1/2 cup jasmine rice 

Eat it and like it


----------



## knucklegary

Isn't jasmine rice the stuff that smells like an old hippie.. Dude, you're going need some condiments, where's the ketchup!


----------



## kerneldrop

knucklegary said:


> Isn't jasmine rice the stuff that smells like an old hippie.. Dude, you're going need some condiments, where's the ketchup!



Haha


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks like puppy wants some.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BBQ Chicken and a variety of deli salads -


----------



## guiri

Alright kids, I found my way here again and the ONLY reason I stopped coming is that I kept NOT getting notifications and my memory is super shitty. Who's still here and how are ya guys?


----------



## bykfixer

Last evening we had club subs from subway. Not as tastey as the WaWa sandwich I spoke of recently but not bad. I usually get tuna there but wanted to try the club-sub.
No pix because who wants to see pix of an ugly child or an ugly submarine sandwich, right?


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> BBQ Chicken and a variety of deli salads -
> 
> View attachment 31852


Very nice Chance.
I really like those salads when they throw some fruit in with them, like cranberries, or raisins. Fresh apples are always a plus too!


----------



## Poppy

Last night I made a chicken casserole over rice.

Four boneless breasts, cut up, and boiled in "Better than bouillon" broth.
Olive oiled stainless 9X15 pan.
Most of a large can of cream of chicken soup
A full container of Lactaid Sour Cream (about two cups)
A heaping table spoon of Kirklands "no salt seasoning" (or any seasoning you have on hand that you like).
1 1/2 sleeves of Ritz crackers, crumpled up and then toasted in 1/2 a stick of butter (yummy!!!)

Baked @ 350F for 30 minutes (that would be long enough if the chicken was raw) since it was already cooked, it just needed to be good and bubly so that it was heated all the way through.






Beautiful, and served with my favorite glass of wine.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks delish, Poppy. 😋


----------



## bykfixer

Tonight in between rain showers I fired up the barby for some smokey flavor added to some rib-eye chops that were marinaded with a mesquite, black pepper corn and cayanne pepper rub. They were on sale at the grocery store. $2.50 a pop. 

Cooked at 325 on a gas grill for 20 minutes meant they were nice and juicy when done. 




I had canned asparagus from the fridge, Mrs Fixer had unsweetened apple sauce. She had sweet tea in a ceramic cup, I drank lemon flavored drip drop water in a re-used water bottle. For desert she had dannon strawberry yogurt, I had a snack size box of raisins. 

To the side of the chops were 2 hot dogs cooked to a crispy brown and a baking potato for tomorrow. 

When the food was done and the grill cooled down the rain resumed. Nice.


----------



## kerneldrop

1/2 of lunch for next week.
Other half is just 1/2 97% beef + 1/2 99% turkey


----------



## Poppy

kerneldrop said:


> 1/2 of lunch for next week.
> Other half is just 1/2 97% beef + 1/2 99% turkey
> 
> 
> View attachment 31903


Now that’s the way to do it!!!
Two thumbs up


----------



## knucklegary

@Poppy did you stay long enough for them to offer hospital fud?
Anything sealed in containers like Jello is safe (-;


----------



## knucklegary

Poppy, can you get us a photo of cute nurse spoon feeding you?


----------



## bykfixer

My first copy/paste via ios 16 where a long press of the focus portion of a photo can be lifted and pasted elsewhere.
Chicken tender/brocolli stir fry using canola oil and a dash of garlic salt.





The actual photo


----------



## kerneldrop

Not my usual meal


----------



## Poppy

knucklegary said:


> @Poppy did you stay long enough for them to offer hospital fud?
> Anything sealed in containers like Jello is safe (-;





knucklegary said:


> Poppy, can you get us a photo of cute nurse spoon feeding you



@knucklegary They moved my start time around a couple of times. The last was at noon, I was going to go in at 12:30. So at that time they gave me a dose of tylenol, and celebrex and a muscle relaxer. I lied there watching tv and fell asleep. I woke up two hours later, and looked at the clock, and didn't know what to think! Was I done?

I felt my thigh, and the side of my butt for bandages... none?

They took me in about 3:00 and I woke up in recovery at around 6:00.

Dinner was meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and 1 cm cubed carrots.
It was OK. The potatoes were the best part of the meal. I think if I had a second slice of the meatloaf, I might have barfed, but I was hungry enough that the first slice tasted pretty good.

Breakfast was scrambled eggs, a slice of orange, and an eighth of a strawberry. Orange juice, cup of fruit, and coffee. They might have been dried eggs.

Lunch, panko crusted cod fish, green beans, and plain white rice.
Bland bland bland.

I was home at 4:30 the following day. The day after surgery.

I had leftover chicken casserole for last night's dinner. LOL.. what a delight!

The nurses were over worked due to staffing shortages, and they didn't have time to pamper me, so no pictures


----------



## knucklegary

I'm sure you feel much better being at home. 
Now for therapy.. 😁


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy, Nothing will get you up and at um like one of these - 












The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I decided to go for a drive and enjoy a Caryl's Jr. drive-through burger yesterday. They were delicious but a bit pricey, $18.68 for two.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

When both of your sons are over six feet tall - 






The Oreos always seem to be out of your reach.


----------



## bykfixer

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Poppy, Nothing will get you up and at um like one of these -
> 
> View attachment 32016
> 
> 
> View attachment 32017
> 
> 
> The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I decided to go for a drive and enjoy a Caryl's Jr. drive-through burger yesterday. They were delicious but a bit pricey, $18.68 for two.


In my neck of the woods lots of people are buying their meals at burger joints because it costs less in some cases than buying it at a store and making it at home.

Last evening I cooked up a couple of 4oz slices of salmon fillets in butter on the stove top in a shallow teflon coated grilled cheese sandwich pan. Well, smart balance margarine but it does a nice job of tasting like butter and doesn't burn like butter. The store sells a 12 oz bag of salmon fillets and there's 3 per bag so I figure 12/3=4, or close enough. 

The idea with smart balance was it would make for a better non-stick agent than butter also. I suppose it's all those poly-this and psuedo-that in it but it works. 

On the side was Bush's baked beans straight out of the can and orange juice to drink. The whole thing was so ugly I opted not to take a picture, but it was cheap, nutritious and filled the void.


----------



## kerneldrop

I like salmon a lot. After a while chicken is hard to put down. 
I like white fish, too. 
I have to cook fish outside. I cook it inside the house and the wife goes ballistic over the lingering smell. 
She's a snob and won't eat fish that smells like fish. 
We go redfishing and speckled trout fishing throughout the year and she's spoiled to those fish.


----------



## knucklegary

During Fall/Winter months, when can't open up house, we use a small hibachi grill placed on a outdoor table. 
Wild Salmon is the best and healthiest to eat. Halibut is next for flavor and texture, imo
When camping trout is everyone's fav, except for all those tiny bones can be PIA


----------



## bykfixer

One year I crawled up the side of a steep, leaf covered hill, got ripped to shreds by briars, eaten alive by mosquitos, and sunburned all to catch little brown fish with a million billion tiny bones.....ah, the good ole days of brown trout fishing with a fly rod. 

Canned salmon was poor mans food during my divorce days. 
That stuff is fye dollas a can now. Yikes!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Upon waking this morning I found the Oreos were left for me on the countertop. I opened the package and this -


----------



## kerneldrop

bykfixer said:


> One year I crawled up the side of a steep, leaf covered hill, got ripped to shreds by briars, eaten alive by mosquitos, and sunburned all to catch little brown fish with a million billion tiny bones.....ah, the good ole days of brown trout fishing with a fly rod.
> 
> Canned salmon was poor mans food during my divorce days.
> That stuff is fye dollas a can now. Yikes!



I used to eat abunch of canned fish...i hope I never have to again. 
When I write meal plans for people they always say but i can't eat this. it's the same thing every day. 
I'm like you won't or you don't want to? 
My goto line is that you'll still be eating better than 70% on the planet.


----------



## knucklegary

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Upon waking this morning I found the Oreos were left for me on the countertop. I opened the package and this -
> 
> View attachment 32208


Peanut butter on a Ritz is better for you👌


----------



## bykfixer

I saw some stuff in the freezer that had been in there a few months and I thought would be so badly freezer-burned soon it wouldn't be fit to eat. I really don't like to throw away food.





Quick and tastey. Far from ideal for the waist line but all work and no play and all that.

Three hash browns left from a 12 pack cooked in a skim of canola oil. Two left from an 8 pack of chicken franks boiled and half slice of sliced cheddar on each one. Unsweetened apple sauce and red seedless grapes complete the meal and a 7.5oz can of ice cold Dr Pepper to drink.


----------



## pnwoutdoors

bykfixer said:


> Last evening I cooked up a couple of 4oz slices of salmon fillets in butter ... The store sells a 12 oz bag of salmon fillets and there's 3 per bag so I figure 12/3=4, or close enough.



Occasionally, a nearby store has whole salmon fillets (one-half side of the fish) for $5. (Haven't seen that since once earlier in the year, this year. Bummer.) Makes 7-8 3oz cuts. At ~$0.70 per serving, it's hard to beat, when that deal comes around. It's frozen, but still. I can grill with butter and herbs, and add fresh veggies and fixin's for a salad, all for about $2/meal. Hard to beat. And, with the right herbs and light spices ... yum!

Speaking of Bush's Baked Beans, I occasionally do up a mid-sized can of the stuff. A local game meat butcher has the occasional $5/roll sausages they make. (Big, _fat_ sausages.) Caught two-fer sale earlier in the year, and picked up a few of them. Sliced a couple of thin portions off the log, cut into small cubes, fried 'em until golden brown, then added the beans and sliced onions to cook. With a side salad, very filling and at least mostly nutritious. Again ... yum.


----------



## Poppy

Thanks guys,
I'll discuss my hip in the bionic thread, because over here, that would be a bit off track.

Thursday, my sister came to spend some time with me and made dinner. Sorry no pictures.
She made cheese filled pasta, (tortellini) mixed in some fresh cut up tomatoes, fresh spinach, garlic, and olive oil. A quick and easy meal that was quite tasty.

Last night I made Brown sugar bourbon seasoned chicken, with a package of "Bird's Eye" brand of shredded - potatoes, sweet potatoes, broccoli, and cauliflower florets.

If I can remember to NOT buy them again, I won't. The shredded part was more of the stalks, than of the florets. The best part was the butter, and knowing that I was getting a good amount of fiber. I ate what I cared to, and threw the rest away.

The chicken was good, but I went a little heavy on the spice. I scraped it off before giving the dog his share.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Every once in a great while I hunger for hot dogs. The most recent choice was Eckrich, Cheddar Smoked Sausage. They were delicious. 





Those were our oldest son's. Dad only eats two at the most.


----------



## kerneldrop

Oh dang those do look good


----------



## bykfixer

This is how I grill hot dogs.
Oh wait thst's an inner tube. Oops.


----------



## Poppy

Last night I started making Eggplant Parmigiana. I plan to finish it tonight.







Eggplant above,
I like to add some thick slices of breaded VIdalia Onion. And here, I tried frying a sliced tomato. Maybe if I breaded it first that would have worked out better.






I didn't have any Ricotta cheese, and my shredded mozzarella started to look like blue cheese. So I went off to the store, and I'll add them tonight, after seasoning the ricotta with some garlic, salt, allspice, and nutmeg.


----------



## bykfixer

Had the place to myself this afternoon and realized I had not thawed anything for dinner. Often that means hot dogs or salmon cakes. Nah.

Wait, I have that 5# bag of salmon filets, some baby carrots and brussel sprouts. Right on. 

The 5# bag of salmon fillets was $15. At about 5oz each that means around 15 little pieces. So I whip out the square shallow teflon costed skillet (ie the grilled cheese pan), some smart balance buttery spread and some cracked pepper corn. Oh, and the steamer kit for those carrots and brussel sprouts. I steamed the carrots in water 5 minutes then introduced the brussel sprouts. Ten minutes later they were ready. 

Meanwhile slow melt the buttery spread and crank up the heat under the skillet to 7 outta 10. Oh, the fillets had thawed after work in like 30 minutes. From the fridge I let them get back to room temperature. Crack some peppercorn on them and add to the now bubbling butter. After about 3 minutes flip and cook for 5 more. The steamed stuff was ready too. 





When done my belly was stuffed like I'd had a big ole steak and baked potato. 
Spring water to drink in a ceramic lined cup.

Twenty red grapes and a quarter cup of sunflower seeds for dessert. 

I do need to grab some lemon juice at the store this week for next time.


----------



## Poppy

I've been doing a little cooking lately:
Here's a pic of the finished Eggplant Parm.






And now for some before and after pictures of Honey Coconut Chicken:










Anyone up for a couple of hot roast beef sandwiches?

Deli sliced roast beef heated in brown gravy. Takes about as much time to cook as it does to toast the bread.







Now this one turned out particularly good.
Baked Lasagna !

While the lasagna was boiling, I browned up 1.25 lbs 85% ground beef.
I added 1/2 of a large vadalia chopped onion, and a teaspoon of chopped garlic, some salt, and I think some Grill Mates Montreal Steak seasoning.

After it was all nice and browned, I added a jar of Prego "Roasted Garlic and Herbs" sauce.

I seasoned Ricotta cheese, with salt, garlic powder, and nutmeg.

I drained and cooled the lasagna noodles, and layered them in a lightly oiled pan, with layers of meat sauce, seasoned ricotta cheese, shredded mozzarella, and parmigiana cheese.

It was covered in foil, and baked at 375 for 30 minutes. Then for another five minutes with the foil off.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Put me down for a large plate of the eggplant parm and some of that wonderful [email protected]@King lasagna. 😋


----------



## Poppy

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Put me down for a large plate of the eggplant parm and some of that wonderful [email protected]@King lasagna. 😋


I froze two nice servings of the lasagna, so when you come on over to the East coast we can heat them up. 

I gave some of the eggplant to my neighbor, and in the following days, we finished off the rest of it, so it is all gone. 

It is tasty enough, that it is worth making again.


----------



## Poppy

Fairly often when I ask my daughter what she wants for dinner, her reply is:
"Honey coconut chicken" 
so Tuesday I made it again.







Here with Honey glazed carrots, and Coconut rice.







Last night:

Chicken parmesan with a side of garlic bread, and penne with vodka sauce.


----------



## Poppy

Since making that tray of lasagna, I've been wanting to try my hand at Moussaka.

Looking at this recipe, I went to the store to get the necessary ingredients. $21.97.
It made 8-10 servings.

It seems that each time I get it at a diner, it has a layer of potatoes, so I put them in, too.

I was wine challenged (in that I was on my third glass of wine when I started cooking). As a result, I left out some ingredients:
wine, parsley, cinnamon, and an egg. I did however substitute "Montreal Steak" seasoning, and used a garlic and herbs sauce, to which I added the seasoned meat.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> ... in that I was on my third glass of wine when I started cooking). As a result, I left out some ingredients:
> wine, parsley, cinnamon, and an egg. I did however substitute "Montreal Steak" seasoning, and used a garlic and herbs sauce, to which I added the seasoned meat.


 
PARTY ON, WAYNE!


----------



## pnwoutdoors

Poppy said:


> Since making that tray of lasagna, I've been wanting to try my hand at Moussaka ...



Decades ago, as a young pup, I helped (one summer) at a traveling "taco truck" run by a Greek family ... but Greek foods. They went from fair to fair, making and selling their family recipes for the visitors. Moussaka was one of their best dishes. Lamb, of course, wonderfully-fresh vegetables, great cheese, and fabulous seasonings. 

Recently found a butcher shop, in my area, that has lamb, goat and game meats. Occasionally, they've got a sale on, making it tough to say "no." I'll be making a moussaka soon, I hope. 

Yum, yum, yum.


----------



## Poppy

pnwoutdoors said:


> Decades ago, as a young pup, I helped (one summer) at a traveling "taco truck" run by a Greek family ... but Greek foods. They went from fair to fair, making and selling their family recipes for the visitors. Moussaka was one of their best dishes. Lamb, of course, wonderfully-fresh vegetables, great cheese, and fabulous seasonings.
> 
> Recently found a butcher shop, in my area, that has lamb, goat and game meats. Occasionally, they've got a sale on, making it tough to say "no." I'll be making a moussaka soon, I hope.
> 
> Yum, yum, yum.


Often those food trucks have terrific short order cooks! Sometimes my son runs one for a friend.

I hope you DO make your moussaka, and post a picture.

Last night on the way home from the office I was thinking about.... What for dinner?
After looking in the pantry, I decided on:

*Pasta Primavera with seasoned chicken.*

It was very easy to do, and took about 30 minutes in all. Half of that time was waiting for the pot of water to boil.

Boil up some salted water in a large pot, and throw in the pasta.
After about 5 minutes, add a bag of frozen veggies (carrots, broccoli, and cauliflower)
Let them cook together for another 8 minutes.

In the mean time, cut up two boneless chicken breasts and roll them in some Mrs Dash seasoned flour. Fry them up in two batches in olive oil.

Drain the pasta and veggies, and throw in a jar of Classico four cheese alfredo sauce.
Add the chicken, and stir. I added a little milk to thin it out a bit.











I offered some to my daughter when she came home, but she was set on eating a salad.

She said... "Darn you make something really good, and I can't eat it. And it smells really good too!" Then she pulled out a fork, and took a mouthful. "Wow! It's as good as it smells!"


----------



## kerneldrop

Spatchcocked Chicken

Normally I’d cook it on a Weber kettle but today it’s a gas grill


----------



## Poppy

Last night:
Air fried breaded chicken with seasoned Panko.
Pan fried tater tots au gratin
Fresh steamed broccoli and carrots
Cherry, applesauce.


----------



## raggie33

Sneaks into poppy home and eats his dinner .lol i had Walmart canned chilli .it's ok but I prefere way more beans and less meat


----------



## Poppy

Hey Raggie33,
Come on over!

Tonight's ten minute meal.
Microwaved chicken I made a few nights ago, canned peas and carrots, five minute stove top stuffing, and an individual portion of applesauce.


----------



## bykfixer

We did the 1 minute rice, brown marinated chicken breast cooked in butter again. 
The boneless chicken breast had been in the freezer with 2 tablespoons of McCormick seasoned salt melted into 8 oz of water. Mix it in a coffee cup, pour it into a sandwich size ziplok with the piece of chicken in it. 

Slice up the chicken breast into 1/4" cubes. Brown that in a skillet pan with a half stick of butter. Crank up the heat once brown'd to slightly burn the butter to the pan while stirring the brown'd chicken breast cubes. Add the 1 minute rice and about 4oz of water to the pan with reduced heat, stir/mix well and let simmer a few minutes. The water soaks into the rice along with the seasoning from the chicken and the butter. Plus the water causes burnt on stuck on butter to break free and stick to the meal. For a more "seasoned salt" flavor add a teaspoon over the rice as it is stirred. More than that causes it to be more salty tasting than even Mrs Fixer (who likes some chicken with her salt) prefers. 

All told about 20 minutes including slicing the chicken breast. Makes 3 good size servings. Costed about 3 bucks plus the ziplox and seasoning. 

I've been using a ceramic knife lately. Good gosh that thing is sharp. So far I still have all 10 fingers but I was scared to use that thing for a few years.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Everyone I know that owns a ceramic knife has cut themselves with it. They're sharp as glass. 😁


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> We did the 1 minute rice, brown marinated chicken breast cooked in butter again.
> The boneless chicken breast had been in the freezer with 2 tablespoons of McCormick seasoned salt melted into 8 oz of water. Mix it in a coffee cup, pour it into a sandwich size ziplok with the piece of chicken in it.
> 
> Slice up the chicken breast into 1/4" cubes. Brown that in a skillet pan with a half stick of butter. Crank up the heat once brown'd to slightly burn the butter to the pan while stirring the brown'd chicken breast cubes. Add the 1 minute rice and about 4oz of water to the pan with reduced heat, stir/mix well and let simmer a few minutes. The water soaks into the rice along with the seasoning from the chicken and the butter. Plus the water causes burnt on stuck on butter to break free and stick to the meal. For a more "seasoned salt" flavor add a teaspoon over the rice as it is stirred. More than that causes it to be more salty tasting than even Mrs Fixer (who likes some chicken with her salt) prefers.
> 
> All told about 20 minutes including slicing the chicken breast. Makes 3 good size servings. Costed about 3 bucks plus the ziplox and seasoning.
> 
> I've been using a ceramic knife lately. Good gosh that thing is sharp. So far I still have all 10 fingers but I was scared to use that thing for a few years.


pictures or it didn't happen 
Overall, it sounds terrific!


----------



## Poppy

Tonight's 3 minute meal:
Some pan fried breaded chicken, broccoli, and left over Kraft's mac and cheese.
All plated and then microwaved.


----------



## kerneldrop

I’ve only cut myself one time. I was dicing a bell pepper and my knife’s edge didn’t have enough tooth…it slid off the skin and turned inward towards my properly positioned fingers. That sucked. 

Here’s taco soup with a ton of prepped veggies.


----------



## bykfixer

bykfixer said:


> Another meat and rice trial and error based on the recent kabobs idea.
> This time it was clearance pork rib eyes sprinkled with Lawreys black pepper seasoning salt on one side and seasoning salt on the other.
> View attachment 30150
> 
> Side one
> 
> View attachment 30151
> 
> The other side
> Slowly melt a half stick of butter then crank up the heat to quickly cook the chops. That also puts some yummy burnt stuff on the pan.
> 
> Then cook some rice
> View attachment 30152
> 
> This was my choice
> View attachment 30153
> 
> 1:30 when cooking both cups
> 
> View attachment 30154
> 
> When chops are done lower heat and cut into quarter size chunks. Add the cooked rice.
> 
> View attachment 30155
> 
> Stir in the rice and add a cup of water
> 
> View attachment 30156
> 
> Served with lemonade.
> 
> About $3 for the rice and chops meal and $1 for the lemonade and about 15 minutes start to finish.





Poppy said:


> pictures or it didn't happen


No pix, sorry.
See post above and replace the pork with a sliced up boneless chicken breast.


----------



## raggie33

I think you all told me how to make tarter sauce made some yesterday. I like mine almost pure horseradish. So yummy omg


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> pictures or it didn't happen
> Overall, it sounds terrific!


Here we go.
Rib eye pork chops cut into small cubes, bowned in melted butter, mixed with rice.




Chops marinated in chop house rub
Whatever that is.... kinda like Montreal steak





Melt the butter near low





Brown the meat near high





Once browned cook a few minutes things will begin to brown and some butter burns to the pan.




Time to reduce heat and add the rice





To near low again.
Add rice, stir some, add 3 tbsp water. That breaks loose the burnt stuff resulting in that clinging to the rice.





It also makes cleanup easier





The non-non stick pan comes away pretty clean.

I served it with chilled sweet peas and spring water.


----------



## bridgman

Still not sure it was a good idea, but I saw a recipe for cranberry meatballs on mashed potatoes and it stuck in my head. I'm trying to avoid starchy foods and find cranberry sauce much too sweet so kind of improvised in the slow cooker.

Half a bag of frozen cranberries, scraped out the jar of orange marmalade, squirt of lemon juice, chopped up an onion, a few cloves of garlic and a bunch of red Thai peppers. Dumped in a bag of frozen meatballs and a bit of water then left it for a few hours with occasional stirs.

I had a spaghetti squash and butternut squash sitting around so cut them in half, cleaned out the seeds and stuck them both in the oven - spaghetti squash face down and butternut squash face up. The spaghetti squash was ready first (40 mins at 400F) and I was getting hungry so scraped out the spaghetti squash strands and added a bunch of meatballs and sauce.

Not as good as I hoped but much better than I feared. Even with no sugar added the sauce wasn't too sour, and the meatballs were meaty enough to help the spaghetti squash go down. The butternut squash took another 20 minutes before it was done - after it cooled I scooped out the flesh and saved it (along with the rest of the meatballs) for tomorrow. Scooping the butternut squash was a bit of a pain because the skin tears so easily - next time I think I'll peel & cube before cooking instead.

No pics but will try tomorrow. It wasn't an attractive meal anyways, looked like the "before" pic in a cooking makeover show.


----------



## kerneldrop

Meatballs
Just quality beef, milk bread, egg, Italian spices


----------



## knucklegary

@kerneldrop are you going to dress up those meat balls or just bounce them down the hatch?


----------



## kerneldrop

knucklegary said:


> @kerneldrop are you going to dress up those meat balls or just bounce them down the hatch?



Those were for the kid…added spaghetti sauce and he put down 6. The dogs magically got the rest


----------



## raggie33

I suck at pics but got me some chicken leg quarters. Rubbed butter on them added sea salt and garlic to the skin. Then cooked it in oven in a cast iron skillet. Till the skin was crispy . Then drained the juices into a pan added flour and made gravy . Then I got lazy and made stove top stuffing. But I'm a regade I used turkey stuffing not even sure what the difference is lol


----------



## bykfixer

Same meal more or less as described in post #3379. 
It started out I wanted to do nickel sized bits of chicken tenders with broccoli flourets in a skillet with olive oil as a flavor added. Mrs Fixer wanted nickel sized chicken bits in a butter sauce with black pepper seasoning salt and rice in the skillet.

 How about both? Melted 1/2 stick of butter, mixed with 2 tbsp olive oil. Add chicken, brocolli, cook on nearly high until done. Reduce heat, add a tbsp of Lawreys black pepper seasoning salt and stir. Add rice and a few tbsp of water, crank heat back up, stir to miix well until water is gone.





Extra yummy thanks to olive oil and broccoli


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Ks delish, Mr. Fixer, but it needs more broccoli.


----------



## bykfixer

Agreed.
The big flouret pieces got eaten first. That was the stuff that crumbled off of them in the photo. I was nearly finished and thought "awe sux no picture yet". 
What started out as an experiment is now on the menu each week. It's quick and inexpensive. Best of all Mrs Fixer likes it.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> Agreed.
> The big flouret pieces got eaten first. That was the stuff that crumbled off of them in the photo. I was nearly finished and thought "awe sux no picture yet".
> What started out as an experiment is now on the menu each week. It's quick and inexpensive. *Best of all Mrs Fixer likes it.*


Happy wife... Happy Life!


----------



## bykfixer

Homemade Reeses yogurt cup




Start with vanilla Dannon light + fit Greek yogurt (80 calories 12g protien) add 2tbsp chocolate syrup (about 100 calories yikes), add another 2 tbsp peanut butter flour (about another 50 calories).

Mix to desired swirl or completely mixed.

Enjoy


----------



## JimIslander

USDA Prime ribeye over a sea island campfire on the Dawhoo River.


----------



## knucklegary

@JimIslander, looks much more appetizing than 🐿️ How'd you bake that sweet potato?


----------



## Poppy

Lasagna tonight!


----------



## JimIslander

knucklegary said:


> @JimIslander, looks much more appetizing than 🐿️ How'd you bake that sweet potato?


That is a hunk of three cheese bread from our local bakery. I toasted it on the squirrel cooker while the steak rested. 

To bake a potato, I lightly coat in oil, salt liberally, then double wrap in foil and cook on the coals. Use coals that have cooled just a bit so you don't burn the tater and do cook it evenly.


----------



## bykfixer

My first crack at Shake-n-Bake pork chops was a success. 




With lima beans





Edges were just as crunchy and yummy. 

I had a pair of nice 1" thick boneless pork chops that were on clearance for $3.14 in the freezer that needed to be cooked. A box of Shake-n-Bake in the cupboard and a can of lima beans. 

Alluminum cookie sheet with 99 cent alluminum foil from the dollar store sprayed with non stick spray. An egg iin a bowl, a ziplock for the coating. Double batter the chops making sure edges also get coated by making sure plenty of egg was on them. Cooked for 20 minutes at 400 degrees, turn off oven and let cook another 10. 
In the meantime boil the lima beans for 15 minutes. Turn down heat to simmer when nearly all of the water is gone. Add a half stick of butter and stir in as it melts. Add salt n pepper to taste. 

The whole meal took about 45 minutes prep to table and cost about $2.75 per serving.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> The whole meal took about 45 minutes prep to table and cost about $2.75 per serving.


That's healthier, tastes better, and costs less than a Big Mac!

Good for you Mr. Fixer!


----------



## bykfixer

My mom used to make a shake n bake type coating with corn flakes. I may try that some time. 

I prefer the double quarter pounder with cheese to the big Mac 👌


----------



## Poppy

For a fast food burger, I like the Wendy's Pretzel Bacon Pub Burger









It’s Back! Get ready to enjoy the Pretzel Bacon Pub Burger Once Again


The favorite is back – in more ways than one




www.wendys.com


----------



## Poppy

What's on the menu for tomorrow's Thanksgiving?
This year, like many in the past, we went overboard.

My son is bringing: Buffalo Chicken wings, mashed potatoes with gravy, calliflower, green bean casserole, and crescent rolls.

we'll add spinach/artichoke dip/spread, brussel sprouts (frozen in a sauce), sweet potato casserole (with marshmellows), honey glazed carrots, stuffing, corn bread - corn casserole, cranberry sauce, pie, and homemade rice pudding.

I have the option of baking the turkey in the oven or bringing it to a friends house to deep fry it. I'm not sure what to do.

I told my son to bring tupperware for leftovers... there will be lots!


----------



## bykfixer

We're going to "wing it" again this year. Pun intended.
A turkey, some biscuits, green beans, mac n cheese, mashed potatos, brownies and whatever Mrs Fixer grabs at the grocery store later today. 

Make sure the turkey is completely thawed before deep fry. One year my brother in law did not know one he was frying had not and "POW"!! He was frying it on the concrete driveway and the dogs were licking concrete for days after that. He was frying 3 and it was the 3rd one so we did have turkey but so did the dogs. 👍


----------



## kerneldrop

Deep fry will produce the juiciest turkey by far. 
I inject the turkey the day before with a marinade I make. I’ve tried brining and injecting, but it was just too much. The flavor intensity was too overwhelming. 

Keep the turkey under 10lbs for frying. 
Bring it to room temp before frying. 
Guaranteed goodness 

I have no comment on the frozen fried turkey. lol
I imagine it was like a volcano spewing lava


----------



## Poppy

Our bird is 12.5 lbs.
Maybe it won't fit.


----------



## kerneldrop

Poppy said:


> Our bird is 12.5 lbs.
> Maybe it won't fit.



Just depends on the pot. We've fried 15lbs before. 
12.5lbs will be fine. 
Just make sure it's room temp before frying...otherwise the breast will take even longer to cook and the rest of the bird will be overcooked. 

For the past few years I've only been frying the breast.


----------



## bykfixer

My grandmother always cooked the turkey upside down. Dark meat up, white meat down. Leaving down in a pan instead of up on a pan like like you would a ham. Turns out about as juicy as a chicken breast, which aint real juicy either. 

My pop would spend a while sharpening his carving knife the night before and man he could do slices just like a pro. One year he passed the torch to me. We've had random sized mangled slices ever since. 🥴

I use a ceramic knife these days and manage to end up doing a better job with that one, but still a far cry from the crafted looking slices my pop could produce.


----------



## knucklegary

Problem I find with birds under 12-15lbs They're mostly all bone.
Weber BBQ smoked is tasty, weather permitting.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> My grandmother always cooked the turkey upside down. Dark meat up, white meat down. Leaving down in a pan instead of up on a pan like like you would a ham. Turns out about as juicy as a chicken breast, which aint real juicy either.
> 
> My pop would spend a while sharpening his carving knife the night before and man he could do slices just like a pro. One year he passed the torch to me. We've had random sized mangled slices ever since. 🥴
> 
> I use a ceramic knife these days and manage to end up doing a better job with that one, but still a far cry from the crafted looking slices my pop could produce.


Sometimes I cut the breast off of the carcass and then slice it up. I have a nicely sharpened slicing knife that I use. I have been known to use my chef's knife. I keep that pretty sharp too.


----------



## bykfixer

My pop had a carving knife. I remember one year at my grandmas my uncle whipped out an electric knife. My pop laughed and said "you do it then"... 
i don't recall seeing the electric knife after that year.


----------



## kerneldrop

I use a Honesuki to remove the cooked breast from the bone then I slice the turkey breast with an electric serrated knife. Terrible I know, but it gets through the crunchy skin better than anything else I have.


----------



## bykfixer

Every year my sister and her group (that live far away from me) show on fakebook this gigantic mess of dishes to clean up on thanksgiving day.
I show a photo of my kitchen already cleaned up. We clean as we go and re-use pots n pans instead of dirtying up everything in a kitchen cabinets. Example, the same pot boils the eggs for deviled eggs, then boils the noodles for mac n cheese then while that cooks in the oven (after the bird) boil potatoes for mashed potatos. When the meal is over there are very few dishes to wash.

Even my mother n law was impressed the first time it took place at my house. She said "need some help with the dishes?" I said "what dishes?"





Come meal time these will be put away already along with nearly everything else.


----------



## kerneldrop

fried breast…the dark is from the spices


----------



## ledbetter

My Southern friend call this recipe “Not your Northerner’s cornbread” It’s very moist.


----------



## bykfixer

After reading how some folks rip breast meat off the carcass then slice it I tried it. But decided to use a "pulled" method of slicing up the bird this year.


----------



## Poppy

I injected the turkey with a complex lemon juice marinade, and deep fried it at a friend's house. I'm glad that he had experience and inserted it slowly into the fryer.

At any rate, we had a great time, and my kids did most of the cooking. We also cleaned up as we went, and re-used pots. There was so much, in the way of leftovers, that my daughter spent a fair amount of time splitting them up into different containers, for us, and for my son to take home.

Here's a picture of Poppy's plate.
That black looking thing is cranberry sauce.


----------



## JimIslander




----------



## Poppy

Jim,
It looks like you had quite the place setting! The legs in the picture are too big to be squirrel, so I am guessing that they are Turkey. 

I am sure that preparing all that food was in part because that you love the participants. I hope you had a great day.
Poppy


----------



## hsa

😍^


----------



## JimIslander

Poppy said:


> Jim,
> It looks like you had quite the place setting! The legs in the picture are too big to be squirrel, so I am guessing that they are Turkey.
> 
> I am sure that preparing all that food was in part because that you love the participants. I hope you had a great day.
> Poppy


Piggyback deep dried chickens.


----------



## kerneldrop

We do the typical foods. What may be different than y’all up north is we do buttermilk cornbread dressing, candied sweet potatoes and dirty rice 

Here’s the last turkey. This was one is mild. The spiced up turkeys come out much darker


----------



## JimIslander

kerneldrop said:


> We do the typical foods. What may be different than y’all up north is we do buttermilk cornbread dressing, candied sweet potatoes and dirty rice
> 
> Here’s the last turkey. This was one is mild. The spiced up turkeys come out much darker
> View attachment 35259



Nice bird, but you are braver than me. Rain or not, no way I would deep fry in a building unless it was metal with 16 foot ceilings.


----------



## kerneldrop

@JimIslander
That’s not my garage. It is detached and away. 
I probably wouldn’t fry in my garage either.
I will say that in 30 years of frying turkey we’ve never had an issue like those you see online. But our birds dry out in a fridge for a week, we keep the birds under 10lbs, bring them to room temp and don’t use excess oil. Maybe that raises the safety level, I dunno.


----------



## bykfixer

Poppy said:


> I injected the turkey with a complex lemon juice marinade, and deep fried it at a friend's house. I'm glad that he had experience and inserted it slowly into the fryer.
> 
> At any rate, we had a great time, and my kids did most of the cooking. We also cleaned up as we went, and re-used pots. There was so much, in the way of leftovers, that my daughter spent a fair amount of time splitting them up into different containers, for us, and for my son to take home.
> 
> Here's a picture of Poppy's plate.
> That black looking thing is cranberry sauce.
> 
> View attachment 35242


Cranberry sauce stopped showing up at our gathering when my pop passed away. He was the last hold out in our fam-damily. As a kid there were enough people that liked it to eat 3 cans of it. But between death and divorce that trend slowly disappeared. One year we found a can in the cabinet that was expired a few years. 

Strange how it works at our gathering these days. No pumpkin pie, no pecan pie, no cranberry sauce, no carrots, no brown gravy. Most of the folks at our gathering don't even know those were once the staples of a traditional thanksgiving meal. These days it's macaroni and cheese, brownies, m&m's, that sort of thing. I don't choose what is on the menu, Mrs Fixer does. I just cook it. 

Each year I change up how that's done a little bit. This years mac n cheese for example had parmegon sprinkled on the top and the deviled eggs were more salty than mustard-y (if that's a word). The butter beans were meat-free with a black pepper theme and the turkey was dipped in butter instead of gravy. Mashed pototoes were baby reds this year. 

For me, I'm down with the butter beans and deviled eggs. They can eat everything else. I take leftover turkey, chop it up fine and make a turkey salad sandwich the next day.


----------



## bykfixer

JimIslander said:


> Nice bird, but you are braver than me. Rain or not, no way I would deep fry in a building unless it was metal with 16 foot ceilings.


Only in America do people end up in the ER from cooking a thanksgiving turkey. 😱
Exploding batteries? Nah, exploding turkey.


----------



## kerneldrop

bykfixer said:


> Only in America do people end up in the ER from cooking a thanksgiving turkey. 😱
> Exploding batteries? Nah, exploding turkey.



I blame the internet. For example, someone in an area where frying turkey isn't common sees a video of someone in New Orleans frying a turkey. The person goes and gets a turkey frying kit and goes to frying without more research. Versus, someone in New Orleans frying a turkey for the first time will have loads of hands-on instructions. Most of the butcher shops here fry turkeys inside their shops and I haven't heard of an issue that makes the news.

Reloading isn't for everyone either


----------



## Poppy

I believe that cranberry sauce will be a Holiday staple around here for years to come.

A relatively new staple is a creamy corn casserole.








Awesome and Easy Creamy Corn Casserole


This corn casserole is easy to prepare with butter, eggs, cornbread mix, whole and creamed corn, and sour cream for a family-pleasing side dish.




www.allrecipes.com





Just mix the ingredients together and bake at 350 for 45 minutes

1 (15 ounce) can whole kernel corn, drained



1 (14.75 ounce) can creamed corn



1 (8.5 ounce) package dry cornbread mix



1 cup sour cream



½ cup butter, melted



2 eggs, beaten


----------



## kerneldrop

And by cornbread mix of course it’s only Jiffy.


----------



## Poppy

kerneldrop said:


> And by cornbread mix of course it’s only Jiffy.


LOL absolutely!


----------



## pnwoutdoors

Did the thanksgiving two-step, yesterday. With family and friends, it was a good few hours.

Made a couple of pumpkin pies. No photos, this time around.


Crust -- Crushed walnuts.
Filling -- Butternut squash and pumpkin; heavy whipping cream; blackstrap molasses; eggs; a dash or two of salt; and a blend of freshly-ground spices (cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice, cloves, cardamom).
Crust baked first, cooled, then the whole pie baked.
Topped with freshly-whipped cream.

Yum.


----------



## bykfixer

Shake n bake $2 pork chops and french fried russet potatoes in corn oil. 





Post meal prep trash fits neatly in the coating shake bag.


----------



## Poppy

Meatloaf meatballs:
Meatloaf mix ground pork and beef
a couple of eggs, some panko, a chopped onion, and some Grill mates (Brown sugar - Bourbon)






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JimIslander

Thick Angus Fillet cooked on an open fire in an incredible place.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Our sons prepared Chicken Mac & Cheese tonight, with a side of baked veggies.


----------



## bykfixer

Speaking of mac.....





McBreakfast on a rainy McWednesday made for a nice McNap on the McSofa later.


----------



## bykfixer

This one is not a cooking idea but a cleanup one.
You're done and have some liquids to dump that has stuff in it you don't want to put in the drain, like a stew so you try to strain it one way or another. Say you don't want to dirty up a colander .





The top portion of a plastic bottle cut off at the shoulder. Drill holes in the cap.





Instant colander that can be re-used or tossed.


----------



## ledbetter

Still have leftover ham from turkey day so made stir fry with it.


----------



## kerneldrop

Everything has to come together to cook eggs like this. You can drop the yolk in last to mimic, but these were cracked in the pan all at once


----------



## knucklegary

Sometimes with ex-large eggs I'll get double yokes. But, nowadays we're paying premium for jumbo size, and "large" heck they look like medium size..


----------



## ledbetter

Can’t get enough of this cornbread recipe.


----------



## Poppy

ledbetter said:


> Can’t get enough of this cornbread recipe.
> View attachment 35727


Which recipe did you use?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Tonight's dinner -





Shrimp - red & yellow sweet peppers - asparagus - green onion - over pasta.


----------



## Poppy

Lasagna like casserole.
All the lasagna fixins with different pasta.
Sautéed onion, and ground beef seasoned with Grill Mates "Brown Sugar Bourbon". When the meat was done, it was mixed into a jar of Prego "Garlic and Herbs" sauce, and sauteed a little bit, with an ounce or two of red wine.

A cup of shredded mozzarella a cup of three cheese mexican, and a cup of Ricotta cheese seasoned with salt and nutmeg.






Just like lasagna, it tastes good, hot or cold.


----------



## Poppy

I made a butt end ham for Easter Dinner. After cooking, I froze the butt end bone with a good amount of meat on it. Monday, I decided that I wanted to make room in the freezer, and out came the ham.

A bag of rinsed split peas, a diced onion, and the ham was all that was needed with IIRC 6 cups of water. I gave a nice sized portion to my neighbor.

Pea soup!


----------



## kerneldrop

Everyone should experience TexMex
Chicken fajita with everything on it


----------



## bridgman

Poppy said:


> I made a butt end ham for Easter Dinner. After cooking, I froze the butt end bone with a good amount of meat on it. Monday, I decided that I wanted to make room in the freezer, and out came the ham.


My quality of life went down dramatically when my brother-in-law (fryer and smoker of turkeys for family get-togethers) started making his own broth and I lost my supply of turkey carcasses. I still get a smoked drumstick or two for soup or beans but it's not the same.


----------



## ledbetter

Only at Xmas, homemade Almond Roca or English Toffee with almonds.


----------



## Poppy

A while ago I bought some meat for London Broil. I decided to filete it, and cut it into fours. I cooked one and froze the rest. Today I pulled one out of the freezer.

I was determined to make onion soup. Two cups of beef broth, and four cups (a quart) of chicken broth, boiled in a pot with 1 1/2 large vidalia onions, chopped. A couple of bouillon cubes and another two cups of water. I figured that I would add one of the frozen portions of meat to make it more beefy. At some point I tasted the soup, and added some salt, powdered garlic, and a few ounces of red wine.

I let it boil, and then simmer on low heat for about 2 1/2 hours.

Then I shredded the meat with two forks, like making pulled pork.

Oh boy... now my onion soup was more like a beef stew!
OK... boiled up and mashed some yellow gold potatoes, added butter, salt, and "Half and Half", oh yeah, and some garlic powder. Garlic mashed potatoes!


----------



## bykfixer

Chicken something or other40% off




Toss in a 350 degree oven for 25 minutes....





Faaaaaaaantastic


----------



## Poppy

Well, that looks interesting. 

Tonight's dinner:
Creamy Chicken casserole

I took three boneless breasts, and fileted them and cut them up.
Par fried them in an olive oiled pan, and sauteed them in some chicken stock.

While the oven was heating to 350F
I oiled a pyrex baking dish
Mixed up a can of cream of chicken soup, 1 1/2 cups of sour cream, a big fist full of shredded three cheese mexican, and 2 teaspoons of Grill mates "Garlic and roasted herbs" seasoning, all mixed up in a stainless steel bowl.

I drained the stock from the chicken and threw the chicken into the casserole dish.
Scooped the mixed ingredients on top, and then crushed up 3/4 a sleeve of Ritz Crackers for a toasty topping.

Baked in the oven at 350F for 22 minutes.

Served it with some rice, and cranberry sauce.


----------



## bykfixer

I did my first baked flat iron steak tonight.
Mrs Fixer had gone out to dinner with the gals from work so I thawed out a 6oz flat iron steak. For those who don't know a flat iron comes from the shoulder near the brisket.




It's flat and has some marble but is actually pretty lean, yet tender and has a distinct flavor.

I knew what spices I wanted to use as a rub but have always cooked them on a charcoal grill where you use X number of coals and cook it 30 minutes. I'm pretty sure it's always been less than 350 but one recipe said 350-400 for 30 minutes. I picked 350 for 25 minutes and turned the oven off for the last 5 minutes.

On a sheet of foil not much larger than the steak with the sides folded up into a bowl shspe that sat on a baking sheet meant it cooked in it's spicy juices like a marinade. A little onion powder, a little fajita powder, and generous seasoning salt made a mighty fine marinade.





And steamed asperagus on the side,





Dip the meat into the pool of marinade....

I've gotta say for the first attempt it was pretty yummy. Mrs Fixer missed a good one.


----------



## Poppy

Beef stew:
Tonight I used 1/4th of a london broil, one that I filleted and cut in half, and froze, a few months ago.

I boiled it in chicken stock, and seasoned water, (seasoned with GrillMates Montreal Steak), some Port wine, with 1 1/2 chopped vadalia onion, and half a pound of chopped baby carrots. After a couple of hours, the meat was shreddable with two forks. I added 2 cups of water, and a cup of rice. After twenty minutes, it was done.

I placed about one half cup of three cheese mexican on top, and nuked it to melt it.


----------



## ledbetter

When in Chinatown…but I can’t use chopsticks.


----------



## Poppy

Last night's dinner.
All the ingredients of Lasagna, with different pasta, and not layered.


----------



## bykfixer

My first crack at deviled eggs




Ugly as a mud fence but tastes like I like 'em
Some prefer mustard taste, others add relish or pickles, some really salty, my sister added bacon bits.
I just started out with 11 eggs yolks crushed with a fork. #12 didn't make it to the recipe. Add a heaping blob of mayo and stir to make a cake batter like paste. I added a level teaspoon of mustard, mix well, taste, eh a few drops more. Repeat, eh, a couple more drops more. Time for salt. A shade less than level teaspoon and stir well. By then my hands were really tired so I let it rest about 10 minutes. I'm glad I did because before resting I was about to add more salt. After resting the salt seemed just right. 

Add a tablespoon of fresh cracked pepper and that to me was just right. In the cabinet I have a can of what I call decorative pepper. It's pre-crushed into a powder and does not have much flavor, so a light sprinkle of that went onto the paste after it had been added to the egg whites.

The hardest part was rassling with the static cling wrap to cover them while they chill in the fridge. To get it to tear off in a straight line without getting all bunched up is something I struggle with every time so I normally use alluminum foil, but this time the clear wrap was used as part of the charm. 

I reccomend having some of your favorite music in the background. I chose Van Morrison this time. Backed up by Teddy Pendergrass....."cause you get the baaaad luuuuck, that's what you got, that's what you got"......


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ By the [email protected]@Ks of um, I would probably eat at least eight sans effort.  

Given the chance, I'd go Cool-Hand Luke on the whole plate full.


----------



## Poppy

My son had us over for Christmas eve and he made 7 fishes dishes.

Cod, Salmon, Clams, Shrimp Cocktail, Smoked oysters, Sardines, and Crab.

He also made creamy corn bread casserole, a green bean casserole, sauteed carrots, and mixed spring vegetables.

we really had a pleasant day!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Poppy said:


> My son had us over for Christmas eve and he made 7 fishes dishes.
> 
> Cod, Salmon, Clams, Shrimp Cocktail, Smoked oysters, Sardines, and Crab.
> 
> He also made creamy corn bread casserole, a green bean casserole, sauteed carrots, and mixed spring vegetables.
> 
> we really had a pleasant day!


WOW! A seafood feast! VERRY NICE! 👍👍 

Our son went with an old standby - Chicken Mac & Cheese, but it was delicious.


----------



## bykfixer

We did what Mrs Fixer called "finger food". Colby Jack cheese on club crackers, deli sliced ham on dinner rolls, chicken salad on Ritz crackers etc. 

Tonight:




Chicken; it's for dinner.


----------



## ledbetter

Didn’t make it but it was good! Italian Xmas bread, Panettone.


----------



## Poppy

bykfixer said:


> We did what Mrs Fixer called "finger food". Colby Jack cheese on club crackers, deli sliced ham on dinner rolls, chicken salad on Ritz crackers etc.
> 
> Tonight:
> View attachment 36862
> 
> Chicken; it's for dinner.


I love me some finger food 
Especially anything on a Ritz!


----------



## Poppy

A friend and her daughter are having health and mobility issues. My daughter suggested that some friends should get together and cook some meals for them. IMO its almost as easy to double the portions as not, so I made two trays of lasagna, and two trays of Creamy Chicken Casserole.

They wanted the recipe for the lasagna:
I pretty much used the recipe on the box, but added salt, and nutmeg to the ricotta cheese, and a chopped vidalia onion to the beef. I also used shredded mozzarella, and shredded three cheese mexican.










I also made two trays of Creamy Chicken Casserole, on a bed of rice.





I boiled 3 lbs of chicken in chicken broth, and then cooked the rice in the broth.
I blended a large can of cream of chicken soup, about 3 cups of sour cream, seasoned with 4 teaspoons of mixed seasoning of your choice, and some nutmeg.
It is all topped off with crunched up Ritz Crackers, and baked at 350F for 25 minutes.


----------



## bykfixer

I missed this one ^^
Waste not want not. So filling the heated space with extra stuff is of great benefit. And helping the less fortunate?
Extra style points for that one 👍🤟🤙

Tonight was last minute shake n bake pork chops. I forgot to thaw anything for dinner so three 1/4 pound boneless chops were quick thawed in water. The ziploc that thawed them was turned inside out and the dry batter inside of that one.

Double egg wash for double batter yummy-ness. Add minute wild rice as a side dish and spring water drink.

For desert I finally figured out a dish from a Chinese buffet restaraunt I used to frequent. Cooked carrots in a butter/honey/cinamon sauce. I'd always tried to do it with fresh carrots in a skillet but this time used canned (cooked) carrots in a pan.




The ingredients





Slow melt the butter

Slowly melt a half stick of butter, drain the carrots, add carrots to the melted butter on low low (1 out of 9 on my stove top). Add 3 tablespoon of water, 2 tablespoons of honey and a dash of cinamon (or to taste). The chops cooked for 20 minutes so the carrots simmered for 20 minutes, being stirred on occasion.





The completed meal





Doesn't taste a day over 4000 years old

Tomorrow night:




Baked salmon
Simple recipe really:
Let fish acclimate to room temperature.
Sea salt and fresh cracked black pepper on top.
A foil lined baking sheet with 1/2 stick of butter over the 'bowl' shaped foil. Place fish on that and cover with foil. In this case 15 minutes at 325 should do for these hand size fillets but a probe type meat thermometer will tell the tale if it reached 145 after 15 minutes.


----------



## bykfixer

350 for 15 minutes yielded between 147 and 170 degree core temperature. By covering with foil the pieces were very tender, and flaked easily without being dried out. 

I melted a 1/2 stick of butter and poured over a foil sheet shaped to have sides. Put the room temperature pieces over the butter, added salt and pepper to the top then flipped them. Adding more salt and pepper to the second side seemed like a good idea but.... fresh ground sea salt and fresh ground pepper means lots of flavor. A little too much to me so next time I'll just season one side. 

Lima beans as a side dish and lightly sweetened tea completed the meal. 

Mrs Fixer requested a lemon juice and butter sauce with garlic salt next time.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Heat n Eat


----------



## Poppy

@Chauncey Gardiner 
That heat and eat looks delectable!


Tonight's dinner, and perhaps tomorrow's too:
Honey dipped, Coconut fried chicken, with rice, and green beans.











You really have to try it.

Cut up some chicken,
roll it in some honey (I heat mine and dilute it with a little bit of water),
bread it with a mixture of coconut flour, and coconut flakes
Fry it in coconut oil.
Done!

Coconut oil is semi-solid at room temperature, like crisco.
You DO NOT want to pour it down the drain!!!


----------

